# Random thought of the Day - Geek Central edition



## ShatteredGlass

I think this thread is pretty self explanatory.  Post whatever random thoughts you're having about geeky topics, such as computers, video games, or science, or even mathematics, lol. I'll start:

The Intel Core M is absurdly fast for such a low power chip (max TDP: 4.5W_)_ at a clock speed as low as 1.1 GHz, with a maximum of 2.6 GHz. It has a 3065 on Passmark. For comparison, the also-low-power Intel Celeron N2840 (max TDP is 7.5 W), which runs at a base clock speed of 2.16 GHz & a max of 2.58 GHz, has a 1073 on Passmark.

Yeah I know the Celeron is much cheaper, but I still think it's interesting to compare them. The Core M is like an Atom, except it's awesome.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Damn you Nvidia! Why do your display drivers keep crashing all the freaking time when I am trying to play Watch_Dogs?

grr.


----------



## Fat Man

One of these days, I'm going to marry Super Pochaco. And we shall live happily ever after...:yay

Pochaco is love, Pochaco is life!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

So many comics, so little time.


----------



## bad baby

i am so much like your typical otoge heroine it's not even funny. also i finished watching zettai kareshi the other day (yea i know it's an old series, i'm old, shuddup) and i can see so much of myself in her lol - like whenever they said she was too 'heavy'(重いすぎ)... so many feels man (ಥ_ಥ)


----------



## anomnomnom

It's really bugging me I keep flicking between games, I just can't find anything that keeps me interested these days

I wonder if its time I revisit an MMO, FF14 perhaps..


----------



## Wirt

part of me wants to just rush through the rest of witcher 3 since im kind of ready for a new game, but theres soooo much to do that it feels like "why am I rushing instead of enjoying it"


I don't even know what I want to play after this. I waited this long for batman, itd be dumb to buy it full price


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This game needs a day/night + weather cycle.


----------



## quewezance

Mgs v


----------



## Wirt

hmmm..im not big on selling games..but i have a 3ds game i dont need anymore (no 3ds) and i just beat witcher 3 so i could foresee never playing it again...so i could get mgs5 or batman for dirt cheap...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tokztero

To become an admin for the HG Counter Strike clan, I have to know how to bunny-hop backwards. **** I thought scripts were not allowed on all HG servers, or is possible to do it without them?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I gotta say this android phone makes a darn nice portable gaming platform now that i hooked it up with an Xbox controller. Guess its time to invest in a better battery though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I guess now we know why they named it Windows.


----------



## Kind Of

anomnomnom said:


> It's really bugging me I keep flicking between games, I just can't find anything that keeps me interested these days
> 
> I wonder if its time I revisit an MMO, FF14 perhaps..


Come to Zalera. I'll give you fish cookies.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'd always wanted this thread to exist, and thought about making it many times but always decided not to.


----------



## quewezance

I went against Kyle maysc in Rocket League today and actually was able to hold myown, we lost though. People that are familiar with Rocket League know Kyle maysc is one of the best players in the game, recently winning against the dominant Cosmic Aftershock.


----------



## Fat Man

The Cynthia Nendoroid releases tomorrow on the Pokemon Center website. I hope it isn't too expensive.


----------



## Chasingclouds

I'm still refusing to upgrade to windows 10, it will never happen! Lol, I'm a loyal user of windows 7, all the way baby. > But for real, it sounds like a lot of people have been having tons of problems with it, which makes me thankful that I decided not to upgrade. Besides it feels like a smartphone OS... it's like if I wanted a smart phone, I'd go buy a smartphone, not an operating system.


----------



## Chasingclouds

Callsign said:


> The upgrade suggestions felt intrusive, the supposed data reporting may be as well. Upgrading to a new windows os often seems foolhardy until the dust settles. If it wasn't for gaming, well you know what I am going to say.


I do game too, but I haven't really seen that much evidence that the software that supposedly makes it better has really had any effect. I've seen it Windows 10 in action on a friends computer and I wasn't impressive. In fact they just seem to be getting more and more problems by the day.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It's weird, I was getting really burnt out on gaming last year to earlier this year (still have quite a few unplayed yet critically acclaimed games), but since my car accident and damage to my hand, I can't play anything, really. Which now I kind of do want to play games. FOMO 4EVER = 4ML

:crying:



WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess now we know why they named it Windows.


Because you want to throw it out a window?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

fantastic four sucked


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That Skyrim multiplayer mod looks promising. I wonder if it will end up working well though. So far the things you can do are very limited, but hell you can still play that single player game with someone. God bless modders and may modding stay free forever, amen.


----------



## cmed

I recently switched from an Android to an Iphone and I must say, I'm not very impressed. 

From what I've seen so far the Android operating system is better in every way. Android is more flexible and let's you do many different things. You can just plug it into any computer and click & drag mp3's into your music folder. You can set any mp3 file as your ringtone. 

The Iphone is like this isolated little environment where you can't do anything unless Apple wants you to do it. You have to "sync" your phone with a computer running Itunes in order to add mp3s. And you can't set an mp3 as your ringtone because Apple would rather you buy one from them instead.

This phone was a mistake. I'll probably return it (if I can) and try out a Galaxy instead.


----------



## green9206

I was reading all these expensive headphones thread on headfi forum and wondering are some of these headphones really worth $300-500? 
I imagine they must not sound all that much better than $100 ones. And even the $100 ones must be not that much better than $50 ones. $50 is probably the most i could justify spending on a headphone. 
Then again i cannot justify spending over $200 on a phone either because $200 phone can probably do 90% of stuff that $600 one can. I can't imagine a Moto G being that much worse than a Galaxy S6 for example.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I find most Valve games to be overrated but since I'm a PC gamer with a Steam account shhhhh....


----------



## Vuldoc

Until Dawn a PS4 exclusive? That sucks, I'm not buying a ps4 just for that game.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Steam is currently down, it is now occurring to me that without steam I have no idea what to do on my PC.


----------



## feels

That Trespasser DLC comin' out tomorrow. 

I'm broke as hell but this is important.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

feels said:


> That Trespasser DLC comin' out tomorrow.
> 
> I'm broke as hell but this is important.


that gif tho lmao


----------



## Kind Of

I'm convinced XIV's Thaumaturge/Black Mage was created specifically to punish me for choosing to play anything other than tank and healer, thereby exacerbating the long queue times. I don't know why people like it. Everything about it makes me angry.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> I recently switched from an Android to an Iphone and I must say, I'm not very impressed.
> 
> From what I've seen so far the Android operating system is better in every way. Android is more flexible and let's you do many different things. You can just plug it into any computer and click & drag mp3's into your music folder. You can set any mp3 file as your ringtone.
> 
> The Iphone is like this isolated little environment where you can't do anything unless Apple wants you to do it. You have to "sync" your phone with a computer running Itunes in order to add mp3s. And you can't set an mp3 as your ringtone because Apple would rather you buy one from them instead.
> 
> This phone was a mistake. I'll probably return it (if I can) and try out a Galaxy instead.


While you cannot drag and drop files on iPhones which is absolutely a downside to iOS you can however make any ringtone you want for free by editing the file extension, takes a little more effort but it is pretty easy.

It's a closed system meaning much better security, performance and stability at the expense of a loss of customization.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feels

Always romance the simple, sweet, kinda boring, warrior type guy. Not the ****ing dying lizard, or the mage with a crazy spirit inside him, or the apostate who's like suspiciously helpful and obsessed with the fade. My heart can't take it no more. :wife


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It's been quite sometime since I've last played a Call Of Duty game online. Perhaps I'll spend some time on one tonight for old times sake  Maybe I'll give MW2 a try since I've never really gotten around to playing that one much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It looks like Microsoft has gone full Obamacare on us. Now there are apparently reports that W10 downloads itself even if you opt out. WTF is going on?


----------



## Estillum

Since when was feminism bad again? Not necessarily a nerd topic in it's self, but the only place I seem to find people *****ing about it recently is when video games or "nerd" culture is concerned.


----------



## Kind Of

Debating the order to use dots in, have no life. (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Polar

Ruby..... sukkks

Long live PHP, Perl, Python, and for the front end; nginx, js, jquery, css, html - the usual


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Estillum said:


> Since when was feminism bad again? Not necessarily a nerd topic in it's self, but the only place I seem to find people *****ing about it recently is when video games or "nerd" culture is concerned.


Probably because all the outspoken feminists in the games industry are ridiculous sociopaths to be honest.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Polar said:


> *Ruby..... sukkks*
> 
> Long live PHP, Perl, Python, and for the front end; nginx, js, jquery, css, html - the usual


 Take that back  !


----------



## Kind Of

Fight! Fight!


----------



## Polar

Humph--- I's not that resiliant, so just give me one valid reason, Paper


----------



## Kind Of

Polar said:


> Humph--- I's not that resiliant, so just give me one valid reason, Paper


He says your mother was a Ruby programmer.


----------



## KelsKels

3/4ths of the way through with the Witcher 2. So far I kind of like it more than the Wild Hunt. I mean sure its not really open world and there are some minor things that drive me crazy.. like not being able to drink potions during combat or set waypoints, plus the amount of load screens. But its a lot less... hand holdy. I feel like a blind person with half a brain could play the 3rd game. The story is amazing and I really appreciate that in games.. but Assassin of Kings makes you think and work harder.. its not just a constant trail you need to follow while occasionally pressing X. Maybe I should have played the 3rd on a harder difficulty and its just totally my fault I didn't find it as engaging. I've kept both on normal. But eh. No one is going to really care about this post anyways.

Also absolutely can't wait for Fallout 4 and Assassins Creed Syndicate. Already have both preordered. I will be doing absolutely nothing else with my life until at least... Spring. Maybe even long than that, considering I have to share the ps4 with my boyfriend.


----------



## Polar

Kind Of said:


> He says your mother was a Ruby programmer.


My mother?

In grade school, she could find Oslo on the map.

She couldn't find Norway ....


----------



## Paper Samurai

Kind Of said:


> Fight! Fight!


 ha ;-)


Polar said:


> Humph--- I's not that resiliant, so just give me one valid reason, Paper


 - very expressive 
- some really nice, fun to use control structures
- A really useful object model - where everything including literals are objects
- virtually everything returns a value (including loops and ifs) meaning you can write some very quick and dirty code - similar to Perl.

Don't get me wrong, it's not perfect. It has performance issues due to all the nice features it packs in and no real concurrency. So in my opinion it's not that well suited to what most people think it's best at; web apps. But for scripts, including quick ones as an alternative to shell scripting - hell yes ! Much better than Perl for doing that in my opinion.


----------



## Barakiel

I finally got Fallout 3 to work on my laptop, I just hope it doesn't crash on me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Barakiel said:


> I finally got Fallout 3 to work on my laptop, I just hope it doesn't crash on me.


If you can play Fallout 3 without a single crash from beginning to end, i'll buy you fallout 4. >


----------



## Kiba

Tri-Ace: You created some of my favorite games then broke my heart with that piece of of **** The Last Hope, Then even more when you jumped ship to focus on the mobile gaming market.... But then you released a trailer of this....a tear drop rolled across my cheek. Thank you Tri-Ace for listening to your fans. I'm sick of playing Tales games as a cheap replacement of one of my favorite Jrpg franchises.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm not sure why capital wastelanders are so paranoid. "Yes, that's locked, and _yes_, I can see you eyeing it!" :| They're a lot more chill in the Mojave.


----------



## Milco

That conflicted feeling when Atlus releases a new amazing looking trailer for Persona 5, but then reveals the game has been delayed yet again until Summer 2016 in Japan, likely pushing EU release to 2017 :|


----------



## Barakiel

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you can play Fallout 3 without a single crash from beginning to end, i'll buy you fallout 4. >


Does it count if I was messing around with console commands? :um


----------



## gamingpup

Completed KH3D, now I've nothing to do... ;-; I need something new to play


----------



## MylesB93

gamingpup said:


> Completed KH3D, now I've nothing to do... ;-; I need something new to play


KH3D <3 Probably my favourite game in the series alongside 2. You looking forward to 2.8?


----------



## gamingpup

MylesB93 said:


> KH3D <3 Probably my favourite game in the series alongside 2. You looking forward to 2.8?


Totally! ^^ I'm not looking forward to forking out the money for a ps4 though. It's worth it though to see that BBS sequel!


----------



## feels

The boyfriend bought me a PS4 for my b-day （*´▽｀*）


----------



## 2Milk

I finally was able to delete Chrome OS, and install linux on my chromebook and find fixes/work arounds for most of the issues, but the sound doesn't work. Guess i'll have to carry my external dac everywhere. sigh...but it does look sexy.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you can play Fallout 3 without a single crash from beginning to end, i'll buy you fallout 4. >


Fallout 3 destroyed my computer the first time i tried to install it, i had to format my hard drive lol.

New Vegas > Fallout 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Barakiel said:


> Does it count if I was messing around with console commands? :um


200 Deathclaws vs 300 raiders?



thedevilsblood said:


> Fallout 3 destroyed my computer the first time i tried to install it, i had to format my hard drive lol.
> 
> New Vegas > Fallout 3


wow that sucks. The worst i got was a full reinstall of fallout 3. Wouldn't even start after i removed all the mods. Oh, and damn bloated saved games too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just sent an email with yahoo mail that had the words "thesis", "university", "semester", etc repeated in it. After a few seconds i got 2 advertisements about writing theses. 
Nice "privacy" policy! Thank you corporations.


----------



## scooby

Ffs. Just lost my mega geared character in Diablo 3. Oh well. Nothing to do but start leveling again.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

pouria19 said:


> Nice "privacy" policy! Thank you corporations.


If you blindly agree to privacy policies without reading them, you've got no one to blame but yourself:

_"Yahoo provides personally relevant product features, content, and advertising, and spam and malware detection by scanning and analyzing Mail, Messenger, and other communications content. Some of these features and advertising will be based on our understanding of the content and meaning of your communications. For instance, *we scan and analyze email messages to identify key elements of meaning and then categorize this information for immediate and future use*."_ - [LINK]


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> If you blindly agree to privacy policies without reading them, you've got no one to blame but yourself:
> 
> _"Yahoo provides personally relevant product features, content, and advertising, and spam and malware detection by scanning and analyzing Mail, Messenger, and other communications content. Some of these features and advertising will be based on our understanding of the content and meaning of your communications. For instance, *we scan and analyze email messages to identify key elements of meaning and then categorize this information for immediate and future use*."_ - [LINK]


I know they squeeze every bit of information they can from their users. It's no news to me. I just had not experienced it first hand(relevant ads being sent to me within seconds).
And i'll have you know that every free email provider does that. Which leaves the users no choice but to lose their privacy. Which makes the corporations thieves. You may like to defend them for some reason. But i like to call them thieves.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

pouria19 said:


> I know they squeeze every bit of information they can from their users. It's no news to me. I just had not experienced it first hand(relevant ads being sent to me within seconds).
> And i'll have you know that every free email provider does that. Which leaves the users no choice but to lose their privacy. Which makes the corporations thieves. You may like to defend them for some reason. But i like to call them thieves.


Call them thieves if you wish, but they don't take anything without getting your consent first via their ToS. As well, there are free email providers with a dedication to privacy (e.g., Tutanota). If you're paranoid, host your own email server.

I don't personally worry about such things (or notice them, since I have ads blocked), but yeah, once I got an advertisement for a "feminine man bra" after mentioning bras in an email.


----------



## Orbiter

I was watching this video and was thinking "wow, there is so much to explore, we only need to achieve the right velocity."


----------



## Barakiel

Is it worth getting a Wii just so I can play Splatoon? I feel like I'm missing out on a lot of fun right now D:


----------



## Barakiel

It's really freaky how Sonic just has one eye with two pupils.


----------



## To22

I wonder how successful a prompt before matchmaking asking you "Do you agree to stay in the following matches?" would be.


----------



## Araminta

Barakiel said:


> It's really freaky how Sonic just has one eye with two pupils.


sonic pulls off his goggles revealing beady little eyes.jpg


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm fairly proud of myself ATM. I had an old keyboard I always liked but the cable seemed to be screwed up. I took it apart and chopped off the end of the cable to get rid of the bad part. I stripped the wires and twisted them back together. Then I used electrical tape to cover the horrible looking splice and put it back together. Actually works. I've missed this thing. Nice soft buttons. It was dirt cheap new and it's nothing fancy but I just got used to it.

I'm surprised something didn't fry. I'm the worst at stuff like this.


----------



## feels

I need Happy Home Designer like ASAP


----------



## Kind Of

During my break from MMOs for my sanity, I think I miss the people more than the game. Especially the guy who said he was going to go throw dirt at a Comcast station to cause an outage for me.


----------



## Fat Man

I was watching the trailer for the new AVGN game today and thought to myself "what if an AVGN Nendoroid existed?". That thought really got me excited, and I started thinking of different accessories he could have. Then I thought to myself, "What if the Nostalgia Critic had a Nendoroid figure too?, I could totally pose him and the Nerd having an epic battle to the death!" then I got super excited. Then it dawned on me how much of a loser I am for thinking up something stupid like this. Then I got super Sad .


----------



## ShatteredGlass

apparently it was confirmed that the ps vita's processor runs at 333 mhz. that is literally the same as the psp, only of course the vita's processor is newer and quad core.








i was under the impression that the vita's specs are pretty lackluster (512 mb ram, 960x544 screen, cortex a9 cpu) but i didn't guess that the processor was clocked that low. i would've thought it'd be more like 800 mhz. the processor must be pretty damn inefficient, especially considering the processor speed can actually be increased at the cost of wifi; to a whooping 444 mhz. wowzee hold onto your hats kids, the vita's specs are gonna blow you away!

i guess it's a big reason as to why vita games constantly lag. looking at you borderlands 2. >_>


----------



## versikk

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm fairly proud of myself ATM. I had an old keyboard I always liked but the cable seemed to be screwed up. I took it apart and chopped off the end of the cable to get rid of the bad part. I stripped the wires and twisted them back together. Then I used electrical tape to cover the horrible looking splice and put it back together. Actually works. I've missed this thing. Nice soft buttons. It was dirt cheap new and it's nothing fancy but I just got used to it.
> 
> I'm surprised something didn't fry. I'm the worst at stuff like this.


Fecking awesome

ghetto mods for the winnnn


----------



## Estillum

I started reading berserk and really really liked it, to the point that I started reading it yesterday and I'm already to chapter 15. But The thing is that I was _really _enjoying the military drama aspect of it, I was invested whole heartedly to the point that I didn't want to put it down. But now that it's over I find I'm not as enthralled as I was before and I'm having a hard time continuing. I got past the big spoiler moment I was really dreading, but now that it's past I find a lot of what I really was enjoying about the series is gone.. I'm not going to stop reading it of course, not yet, but It's still a bit disheartening.

Edit: Jesus The emotions just caught up with me and I can even sleep, It hurts to even think about but I can't stop thinking about it why would the writer do this jesus christ


----------



## Paper Samurai

Estillum said:


> I started reading berserk and really really liked it, to the point that I started reading it yesterday and I'm already to chapter 15. But The thing is that I was _really _enjoying the military drama aspect of it, I was invested whole heartedly to the point that I didn't want to put it down. But now that it's over I find I'm not as enthralled as I was before and I'm having a hard time continuing. I got past the big spoiler moment I was really dreading, but now that it's past I find a lot of what I really was enjoying about the series is gone.. I'm not going to stop reading it of course, not yet, but It's still a bit disheartening.
> 
> Edit: Jesus The emotions just caught up with me and I can even sleep, It hurts to even think about but I can't stop thinking about it why would the writer do this jesus christ


 Check out the Berserk anime series - it covers the bit you really like.


----------



## Estillum

I don't know If I can even go back now, the post military moment finally caught up to me and I ended up laying in bed crying and unable to sleep and when I woke up I immediately started thinking about it I'm starting to wish I never read the ****ing thing


----------



## Paper Samurai

Estillum said:


> I don't know If I can even go back now, the post military moment finally caught up to me and I ended up laying in bed crying and unable to sleep and when I woke up I immediately started thinking about it I'm starting to wish I never read the ****ing thing


 Oh man, sounds like it hit you hard. I remember watching the anime and feeling a very strange sense of loss after it finished (because of the ending scene which was the end of the military drama part)

You gotta watch something happy to level things out !


----------



## versikk

Halfsleeper said:


> I bought a raspberry pi 2 when it came out so that I could use it as a Youtube machine. I know linux is not layman friendly but damn I couldn't get youtube to work. I'm going to try again if anyone out there reads this and wants to be an awesome person can you get me detailed instructions on how to get youtube working on a raspberry doesn't matter if I don't use Raspbian just as long as youtube works. If not then I guess I'm on my own and I might end up with a hole in the wall and a broken raspberry pi.


Do you mean youtube as in a youtube app or just browsing to youtube.com?

I found this video 




but maybe you should just return it and get an Intel cherry stick instead


----------



## scooby

People are such pricks in games. And my online friend is such a bad influence, and we end up being pricks in return.


----------



## feels

NOW DATS WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT


----------



## foe

New Surface Book looks awesome but $1500-$2700 price tag is outrageous.


----------



## surviving

Really? From a project I did about the intel M, the clock speed is actually slower then it has been in the past but the upside about it is this chip being slightly slower, it doesn't overheat the computer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

me:  I still think for obvious reasons that the best expansion was shivering isles
me: for Oblivion
me: but it was still good
me: and there's Morrowind like structures
me: :3
me: and this little villiage
me: with giant mushrooms

in dragonborn?

me: yeah
me: I think since it's probably really cheap now
me: it's worth buying
me: plus you'll meet Teldryn Sero

do you secretly work for bethesda

:haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So many good games on sale right now on GOG.

Lets spend!

Startopia
Legacy of Kain: Soul reaver 
Legacy of Kain: Soul reaver 2
Legacy of Kain: Defiance
Hell, i'll grab Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen 2 while i'm at it.


----------



## Barakiel

It's been a long time since I've played the games, but is there like a strong code of honor in the Pokemon world that nobody is supposed to question? Is that why the bad guys let you move on if you beat them in a battle or something? I dunno why I'm interested in the sociology of Pokemon all of a sudden. :con


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Currently downloading the demo for Ride. Taking forever. It would be faster to drive to gamestop, buy it, try it, and drive back to return it.


----------



## Milco

What's going on with steam price gouging?
Fallout 4 is 50% more on Steam than in some other shops...



feels said:


> NOW DATS WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT


Oh yeah!


----------



## Kind Of

Moffat's finally done it. A new Doctor Who episode is out, and I just don't care enough to commit the time to watch. I'm watching Simpsons re-runs instead.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It sucks that the new Friday the 13th game will be multiplayer(one guys is Jason and everyone else are prey). It would have been amazing if they had done it kind of like Aliens Isolation. You try to evade Jason while searching out the wild and cabins for a way to kill him. Maybe they could do like in the Nes game where you switch to different counselors with their own set of skills.

Multiplayer. What a quick cash grab waste of a good horror series.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I still can't get over what a mistake The Sims 4 was, they wouldn't get away with that if it wasn't a really popular series.


----------



## Kind Of

Interesting to learn who does and doesn't wear pants while playing.


----------



## scooby

**** people on dota piss me off. You'd think players in the trench tier would understand that they aren't playing perfect and its only them that isn't ****ing up. Trying to find any little thing wrong with the team in an attempt justifying why they are losing.

Dota games get on my nerves and ****s me off more than any other game, but why is it so fun to play and always go back to? It's probably pretty bad for my mental health. I need to get out of the house and let off some frustrations.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

oldest gaming YouTuber? She's 79:






(I should probably follow less Skyrim tumblr blogs)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is a pretty cool Youtube channel that seems appropriate for this thread


----------



## feels

It's so close...we almost there...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

More Youtube geek goodness


----------



## Charmeleon

I'm too depressed to play video games :'(


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm too depressed to play video games :'(


I just play them anyway, even if I'm not enjoying myself it's better than sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## bad baby

oh wow i just found out that the quinrose's parent company, artmove has gone bankrupt... _now_ where will i turn to get my fix of bland uninspired childish fairy-tale based otome games with bad art? :<

-and-

i haven't been able to sleep these past several days so i've been inducing sleep by playing this game called _gakuen k_. it's based on the anime series 'K' which was what drew me in initially since it's rare to see a game spin-off based on an anime (usually the other way round). but given that it's otomate and it's probably rated pg-13 or something, i should've known better. it's like taking the sopranos and making a dating sim out of that, and then chopping out all the 'mature' content and setting it in a high school = fail. so yea like now the clans become after-school clubs, and you got suoh mikoto and munakata reishi having epic battles where they go to the village carnival and compete in goldfish catching and other lameass games. and you all got superpowers like pyrokinesis but that **** is wasted on age-appropriate activities such as...oh i don't know..._roasting sweet potatoes_, because apparently these people have never heard of barbecue grills. and ofc, every dude gets his turn to do math homework together with the heroine because that is the #1 most romantic activity ever, omg like totally.

and i'm not even going to talk about the plot bc -guess what- it doesn't exist. on the plus side though it does make me appreciate otomate's other games a whoooole lot better.

ok _slightly_ better :bah


----------



## Milco

Martin Hollis, director and producer of GoldenEye 007, talking about Miyamoto's input on the game:


> He went on to explain that, towards the end of development, the team received a fax from Mario creator Shigeru Miyamoto, with a series of suggestions for the game. "One point was that there was too much close-up killing - he found it a bit too horrible. I don't think I did anything with that input. The second point was, he felt the game was too tragic, with all the killing. He suggested that it might be nice if, at the end of the game, you got to shake hands with all your enemies in the hospital."


http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...s-bond-n64-nintendo-shigeru-miyamoto-gamecity

How different that game would have been :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So the N'Gai are basically Dunmer? And by extension Drow.

Space dark elves. No wonder I thought that image was cool.

Kind of want to make a thread devoted to 'dark elf' type stuff.



> The Nagai were created by writer Mary Jo Duffy and artist Cynthia Martin. Martin came up with the visual design by looking at anime, and also drew inspiration from a Japanese comic about a tragic vampire - which, according to Martin, had a strong influence on her concept drawings.


Yeah but, come on. They're dark elves jeez.


----------



## twitchy666

*which website doesn't use cookies?*

Kill Tim Berners-Lee

same way a microwave or mobile phone cooks your brain


----------



## JDsays

I miss the hay day of the online gaming communities I was part of. I would stay up until 3 - 4 in the morning or do all nighters with my gaming buddies. It was some of the funnest times I've had in high school. I wonder where everyone is now.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

JDsays said:


> I miss the hay day of the online gaming communities I was part of. I would stay up until 3 - 4 in the morning or do all nighters with my gaming buddies. It was some of the funnest times I've had in high school. I wonder where everyone is now.


I know that feel. I played a terrible isometric mmo back then, but it was a lot of fun. Sometimes I wonder how everyone I knew back then turned out in the end. They were a motley mix from all over the place. Good times.


----------



## Glue

****, can't wait for this game. I wonder what's the story behind all the robots having Emil heads.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Was so tempted by a copy of shovel knight for Wii u in the shop today. as well as eying up the copies of Mario maker and yoshis Wolly world. There's too many games I want that I can't afford! If I had no self control I could have easily burned a load of cash I couldn't afford to spend... I also really wanted that 8 bit Mario amiibo. Rent comes first though.
On the plus side I did manage to use my store credit which I already had from trading in my Apple stuff for some retro games I've been hunting for.


----------



## feels

Aw **** just realized me and my boy are going to have to throw down to see who gets to play fallout first.


----------



## surviving

I'm so pissed off at apple; I totally fell in love with their phones starting with the iPhone 4s. The slick design, not only hardware but also software, easy to use and so on. But I've noticed recently their products have gone downhill. Not only are they adding unnecessary apps on the iPhone where now I have a useless app folder but also the quality of their products: no doubt with their iPhone 6 bending thing (I know I'm a bit late to the party but better late then never). 

I hate to say it but if Steve Jobs was still alive, we probably wouldn't have this problem with quality and so forth. Apple is going to go downhill...and I hope they can find a leader to lead them into an age of success rather then continue to give us disappointment.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to work on my program, but there is too much other CRAP to do.


----------



## Kind Of

Don't suppose there are any former Ragnarok Online players here interested in Tree of Savior? Signal boosting. It's from some of the same people.

There's a beta test going on until Nov 25th and I have a key, but I haven't cared enough to even download the client so I'm trying to pass it off on someone. Apparently there's some fox mask in there that everyone loved.


----------



## feels

Was looking up if ghouls could be romanced in Fallout 4...





I wanted Charon to be my boo so bad back in 3


----------



## Aribeth

looking for a partner to play WoW WotLK with me. the server has 7000 people online constantly and it's a new realm, plenty of opportunities. but leveling by myself is boring :<


----------



## ShatteredGlass

steven stone is so hot i wonder if he'd be down to netflix and chill (((((


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I didn't want to kill you, Sif. I'm sorry. It had to be done.


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

I am already tired of Triforce Heroes. I got it to play with my niece and nephew. Meh.


----------



## hoddesdon

Scrub-Zero said:


> I didn't want to kill you, Sif. I'm sorry. It had to be done.


Who is Sif?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

hoddesdon said:


> Who is Sif?


One of the cool bosses in Dark Souls.

Spoilers in the video...cut scene.


----------



## millenniumman75

There is a lot of cyberviolence out there. It's virtually scary.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Scrub-Zero said:


> One of the cool bosses in Dark Souls.
> 
> Spoilers in the video...cut scene.


I haven't played Dark Souls, but I saw these on tumblr recently and they made me laugh :')

[spoiler=guess I'll put these in a tag]


































[/spoiler]



Oobe said:


> I thought you were talking about Sif from Thor...


lol same, and guessing that the Norse character Sif is where the name comes from.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> I didn't want to kill you, Sif. I'm sorry. It had to be done.





hoddesdon said:


> Who is Sif?





Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't played Dark Souls, but I saw these on tumblr recently and they made me laugh :')
> 
> [spoiler=guess I'll put these in a tag]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> lol same, and guessing that the Norse character Sif is where the name comes from.


 Which is weird because Sif looks like Norse mythology's Fenrir/Fenris. He's a giant, demigod wolf known as The Great Wolf and The Devourer. Son of Loki, demigod of uncreation. Nevermind. I'll remove myself


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't played Dark Souls, but I saw these on tumblr recently and they made me laugh :')
> 
> [spoiler=guess I'll put these in a tag]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> lol same, and guessing that the Norse character Sif is where the name comes from.


The community worked tirelessly to try to find a way to spare his life, no one wanted to kill him in that state, but it wasn't to be. They should add a patch to let him live.


----------



## scooby

Watching twitch chat on the Bob Ross stream is hilarious. It's so stupid it makes me laugh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't played Dark Souls, but I saw these on tumblr recently and they made me laugh :')
> 
> [spoiler=guess I'll put these in a tag]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> .


Haha that was funny. I felt like doing that the first time. Poor wolf.



JustThisGuy said:


> Which is weird because Sif looks like Norse mythology's Fenrir/Fenris. He's a giant, demigod wolf known as The Great Wolf and The Devourer. Son of Loki, demigod of uncreation. Nevermind. I'll remove myself





Wings of Amnesty said:


> The community worked tirelessly to try to find a way to spare his life, no one wanted to kill him in that state, but it wasn't to be. They should add a patch to let him live.


Yeah i can't believe some people just go and kill him no remorse. I felt the same with Queelag's sister. Who in their right mind would ever bring themselves to kill her, even after learning about her story. It takes a cold person to drive a weapon into a helpless being.


----------



## feels

5 days...


----------



## KelsKels

Excited for Fallout 4 and all.... but theres only one ps4 in this house. And 2 people that want to play. Its going to be a rough time.
Also still haven't bought the Witcher dlc. I wonder if its good. Kind of don't want to read much about it because I don't want anything spoiled at all. I avoid reviews usually if I already know I want to play something.


----------



## Wirt

after forcing myself to get through MGS5 (i liked it..but chapter 2 and some other really stupid choices made me not want to play it again for quite some time), and I just dusted off batman that's been sitting around for 2 weeks, I dunno if I have it in me to get another huge game like fallout 4. But it feels mandatory


----------



## Barakiel

I'm kind of afraid of stumbling across spoilers for Fallout :afr


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> I'm kind of afraid of stumbling across spoilers for Fallout :afr


are you gonna get the game?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Everyone's into PS4 (Take that XBox1), but I'm still playing games on my PS2 and PS3. Which I just got back into doing so. I haven't played any this year until recently. A little bit of MKX. With my crappy hand, I guess I can still play certain games.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

JustThisGuy said:


> Everyone's into PS4 (Take that XBox1), but I'm still playing games on my PS2 and PS3. Which I just got back into doing so. I haven't played any this year until recently. A little bit of MKX. With my crappy hand, I guess I can still play certain games.


Is it weird how they're still making ps3 and xbox 360 games? I feel like when the ps3 and 360 came out the publishers immediately stopped making ps2 and xbox games, and switched entirely to the new systems. This time it seems like the old gen is still actively competing with the next gen.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Is it weird how they're still making ps3 and xbox 360 games? I feel like when the ps3 and 360 came out the publishers immediately stopped making ps2 and xbox games, and switched entirely to the new systems. This time it seems like the old gen is still actively competing with the next gen.


You think so? I feel it's about the same. They'll make a game for PS3 and PS4, or something like that, but the graphics and things won't be as superior with the previous console. So cross-console games are pretty normal. I don't feel anyone's making anything new for PS3 that won't be on the PS4 as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lord Gwyn was cool looking, but he was just a pushover. Didn't even struggle with the fight.

I like that he was a normal-ish size human though. Ah well, to new game+ and beyond!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

millenniumman75 said:


> There is a lot of cyberviolence out there. It's virtually scary.


...did you just


----------



## millenniumman75

ShatteredGlass said:


> ...did you just


I am not cyberviolent, but I went there with my mad wicked pun :lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Google nexus 7 (2013) tablets are overrated .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I managed to get Oblivion running smoothly on my low-spec laptop that has 2GB RAM & a Celeron 2840 w/ Intel HD (Baytrail) graphics. I installed a couple of mods that decrease the amount of polygons to render on relatively superfluous things like grass and distance details. I'm using bloom lighting, large textures, full rendering distance, little-no fade and I'm running the game at full resolution. It looks nice, yet it also performs well; definitely completely playable. A job well done, I'd say.

Bye social life.
oh wait i don't have a social life lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> I managed to get Oblivion running smoothly on my low-spec laptop that has 2GB RAM & a Celeron 2840 w/ Intel HD (Baytrail) graphics. I installed a couple of mods that decrease the amount of polygons to render on relatively superfluous things like grass and distance details. I'm using bloom lighting, large textures, full rendering distance, little-no fade and I'm running the game at full resolution. It looks nice, yet it also performs well; definitely completely playable. A job well done, I'd say.
> 
> Bye social life.
> oh wait i don't have a social life lol


You can probably add some mods to your game if you like. Mods like character overhaul won't take a toll on the system and they get rid of oblivion's ugly melted faces.

http://www.nexusmods.com/oblivion/mods/44676/?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Oblivion's character models are a little.. horrible.










I think Bethesda actually significantly improved on this area of the engine (I assume it's the same engine) in Fallout 3. Skyrim is obviously a dramatic step up from these horrendous character models.


----------



## versikk

ShatteredGlass said:


> Oblivion's character models are a little.. horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bethesda actually significantly improved on this area of the engine (I assume it's the same engine) in Fallout 3. Skyrim is obviously a dramatic step up from these horrendous character models.


" Fallout 3 uses a version of the same Gamebryo engine as Oblivion,"

yes I always hated the faces in Obliion


----------



## unemployment simulator

Cloud strife in smash!? Oh yea! so this means cloud strife amiibo then, this pleases me.

Also ,butts seem to be a big deal in video games right now. Did they have to censor R mika? Can't we just chalk this one up to those crazy guys at capcom doing something a bit fun and different? I mean, sure i like to see a lady throwing her *** about in a fight ,but the censorship compromises the silly and odd personality of the game a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> Cloud strife in smash!? Oh yea! so this means cloud strife amiibo then, this pleases me.
> 
> Also ,butts seem to be a big deal in video games right now. Did they have to censor R mika? Can't we just chalk this one up to those crazy guys at capcom doing something a bit fun and different? I mean, sure i like to see a lady throwing her *** about in a fight ,but the censorship compromises the silly and odd personality of the game a bit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please expound upon your butt discussion. are you saying female characters twerk in fight games now??


----------



## unemployment simulator

versikk said:


> Please expound upon your butt discussion. are you saying female characters twerk in fight games now??


Nope they don't , there is no twerking.

They took out the part where you can see she slaps her butt, and they also edited one of her moves.

Seems a silly bit of censorship to me but whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ffs oblivion's pissing me off with its **** rn. the trees are spawning, but for some reason, they're just disappearing as fast as they appear. distant buildings don't appear either. i'm near the imperial city and i should be able to see it, but i cannot, i only see a flat, blurry texture where the city is. does anybody know how i can fix this?


----------



## scooby

Tilting so ****ing hard in dota 2 recently. I'm trying to get better, but I've been on such a losing streak its incredibly demoralising and depressing.


----------



## feels

Why did they ruin FFVII remake with that battle system. 


Still probably gonna be fun, tho.


----------



## foe

Upgraded to Windows 10. layout looks nice but I'll need some time to get use to it.

Looks like they're trying to setup their own version of an ecosystem like Google and Apple did. I'm still going to stay with Google Calendar, Spreadsheet, Gmail, Play/Android, YouTube and mostly Google things. I'll still pick Firefox over chrome though.

-> Google for most things. -> Windows for laptop. -> Firefix for browser. And if I need a tablet, I'll go with Apple. I won't discriminate, hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe

Also switched carriers last week and haven't received a text or call from a real person yet. When I do it's from my coworkers or mother or brother.

Texting seems fine as I was able to get my credit card and bank balance info. But still be nice to test out the new carrier reception with a person. But that's the life of a loner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy

I feel like December 18 of this year will be the beginning of Nerd-O-Rama 2016: Movie Edition. I'm counting it. Along with Hateful 8 (Tarantino is movie nerd cred), Deadpool, X-Men Apocalypse, Gambit, Captain America: Civil War, Doctor Strange, Resident Evil: The Final Chapter, Underworld: Next Generation, Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice, Suicide Squad, Ghostbusters, and Star Wars: Rogue Squadron. 

The comic book nerd in me is having sex with the movie nerd in me, with sprinkles of extra nerdocity from other films. I hope I don't implode and explode like a star about to supernova. It'd be the most epic nerdgasm in the history of nerdom.


----------



## Estillum

**** the VGAs, Seriously.


----------



## unemployment simulator

there's a load of mega drive games I want to get hold of. but the prices they go for these days means I have to think twice about it. the price of retro gaming is getting ridiculous, games which aren't even rare or rated that highly that have gone up to silly money.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't play the game anymore, but i still log in to respec my characters...


----------



## scooby

5 game losing streak in dota. ****ing want to die right now. No game has been as detrimental to my mental health as dota has.


----------



## Charmeleon

rather than finishing dragon age inquisition, skyrim, witcher 3, gta 5, metro last light, tomb raider and fallout 4 im gonna ****post on sas instead


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Scrub-Zero

20 minutes of Castlevania: lords of shadows. That's how long i've played the game before i got tired of quick time events. Figured it wasn't gonna get any better if they start you up right away with them. I deleted that piece of crap game.

I should really be honest and say i've played it for 5 minutes and spend the other 15 watching cutscenes.

R.I.P Castlevania. 

**** you Konami.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

scooby said:


> 5 game losing streak in dota. ****ing want to die right now. No game has been as detrimental to my mental health as dota has.


i know the feels. i personally don't bother with online games simply because they're detrimental to my mental health, lol. i've just kinda accepted that i'm garbage at games (as well as everything else), so i prefer to not have others realize my less than amazing skills at video games.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm not quite sure if I want to say that Sly 2: Band of Thieves sucks, but I am prepared to say that I dislike the game and I think it's pretty overrated. While it's presented well with its great art style, likable characters & good story, I feel that the gameplay is clunky and tedious. So many of the missions are tedious ****. As soon as you're done with one ****ty mission, it's on to the next frustrating tedium-fest. Navigating the hub worlds is already an annoying chore, but ****ing Bentley & Murray make it even worse. With Bentley, you're meant to deal with guards by shooting them with this sleep dart thing, but that simple task is hindered by the fact that the collision detection is ****ing ****. Bam. You're spotted and have to either run away or fight. Ughhhhhhhhhh. If you run you're pretty likely to encounter more guards that will slaughter you via way-too-far-knockback and seemingly un-dodge-able bullets. The guards with torches aren't too bad because the torchlight dictates their vision range. The non-torch based guards however are annoying and unpredictable as ****. How tedious and annoying. Sly and Bentley and fairly useless in combat. For Murray, combat is basically the focus. Fan-freakin'-tastic. Shame he can't even block. It's just mash x to win.

Sly, the least crappy character in the game is still fairly garbage imo. Why is it that half of the time, Sly cannot grab ledges, even if he's clearly high enough to do so? Sly's acrobatic abilities aren't much better than his combat abilities, to be honest. Unlike InFamous', you know, *good *parkour(?)system, jumping on rails and such is not automatic. As such, you fall right through if you don't press the button. What a great idea to put obstacles on the rails that you have to jump over!!! If you fall, you have to find some way with the clunky-*** controls to get back up to where you were when you unfortunately fell. Gosh. What were they thinking. I also hate the fact that Sly is so god damn slow. His jump is also too weighty and his double jump is like an extra 2 inches. Maybe I'm too used to Sonic, but running does not make Sly's crappy jump go any further. Sprinting will result in you being loud enough to alert nearby guards. Great, now you have to run away from these *******s. Too bad if you're around ledges too. Getting shot will knock you back like multiple meters, likely making you fall into the water. Or off the building. Or off the building into water. Even the camera is annoying and ****s you over again and again. gdsigjasoigjaofisjgas Who thought these frustrating design decisions were good ideas?

The main characters are bad, and the minigames are just as bloody bad. **** the bloody hacking minigame that dreaded Bentley has to suffer through. The controls are way too ****ing sensitive. I'm not sure if that's a problem on the PS2, but it's sure as heck a problem on the Vita's horrendous analogue sticks. I might also mention the fact that the Vita version runs at only 30 fps and occasionally dips.... um, isn't this the console that was advertised as being 'powerful'? it's not an emulation, so I don't get how this console cannot run a freaking PS2 game at 60fps. There's even pop-in that's occasionally noticeable. It's pretty minor, but I don't think this should be overlooked. We consumers deserve better.

Anyway, back to the ****ty minigames. The tank minigame has horrific controls. It seems to be trying to control like a real tank, but the game seems to be forgetting that I'm playing a kid's cartoon based game, not a ****ing military simulator! The helicopter minigame sucks (admittedly less), the dance minigame is sometimes unacceptably unresponsive, the hacking minigame is tedious crap too. I find it funny that Bentley seems to enjoy it so much lol.

This isn't meant to be a review or anything, just a jumbled mess of some of my thoughts on how much I dislike this game. I could go on about why this game sucks, but I'm lazy so nah. How this game is so well regarded I guess I'll never truly understand.


----------



## Barakiel

These pen and paper RPG games seem like a lot of fun actually, it's almost like a way to experience being a kid again with the imaginative, make-believe elements and what not. If only I had friends and decent social skills...


----------



## Aribeth

scooby said:


> 5 game losing streak in dota. ****ing want to die right now. No game has been as detrimental to my mental health as dota has.


Do you actually prefer wasting your time in some meaningless online game rather than play some singleplayer games that you like? I have a friend who keeps playing Dota and I don't understand him :/

(I watch dota tournaments all the time but playing it myself? Hell no. I'd have to be masochistic.)


----------



## scooby

Aribeth said:


> Do you actually prefer wasting your time in some meaningless online game rather than play some singleplayer games that you like? I have a friend who keeps playing Dota and I don't understand him :/
> 
> (I watch dota tournaments all the time but playing it myself? Hell no. I'd have to be masochistic.)


Beating people is more satisfying than beating the cpu.


----------



## Aribeth

scooby said:


> Beating people is more satisfying than beating the cpu.


I can definitely see that... if we're talking about beating your friends at a local coop game irl...

But beating a bunch of nolifer kids, then never seeing them again? That's satisfying?


----------



## scooby

Aribeth said:


> I can definitely see that... if we're talking about beating your friends at a local coop game irl...
> 
> But beating a bunch of nolifer kids, then never seeing them again? That's satisfying?


Yes.


----------



## Aribeth

If anyone wants to hang out in Diablo III Reaper of Souls just hit me up, I have a level 70 barbarian (EU).


----------



## Winds

Got most of the things I want done in the advance rules settings of this file I'm editing. Now I'm only stuck when it comes to creating match ups between seeds ranked 4th or lower. Well I actually can create those match ups, but they come directly at the end of the season, instead of the beginning of next season where I want them.


----------



## unemployment simulator

must be one of the only people in the world who isn't interested in the star wars film right now! I don't dislike sw, just can never really get into it that much. funnily enough though, I always kind of liked the toys as a kid.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I hate multiplayer games. Games where I have to play with other people or co-op with other people annoy the living hell out of me. That's why I hate FPS and MMOs so much. The only kind I can usually tolerate are 3rd person games and fighting games. Fighting games are pretty awesome I don't mind beating the living hell out of my opponent 1 on 1 but anything team related I hate...My gaming preferences are much like my social life where I prefer to do everything alone.


----------



## Charmeleon

oh my cheeki breeki! gunslinger mod for s.t.a.l.k.e.r. looks ****ing rad!!!


----------



## Estillum

I do not understand the point of cosplaying or cosplayers.


----------



## cybernaut

Don't know when or if I will get a next gen game console.For now,the obvious answer is I can't afford it.I'm still with the Xbox 360 and am trying to revive my interest in gaming.Just ordered 2 new games as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Konami used to be that awesome friend who always had good weed and fun stories to tell. Now they became that embarrassing friend you don't want to be seen with.


----------



## Nunuc

I used to be a manager like Mou, then I lost the dressing room.
Oh, but wait a second...that means I'M STILL LIKE MOU! :evil

Anyways, **** you, Lincoln City F.C, I'm going to Manchester!










:rofl

(Playing *Football Manager 2016*)


----------



## unemployment simulator

Scrub-Zero said:


> Konami used to be that awesome friend who always had good weed and fun stories to tell. Now they became that embarrassing friend you don't want to be seen with.


you know what? I kind of wish they had just pulled the plug while they were somewhat respectable. it really taints all the good memories I have of them, I had that ability to think back and say "remember konami? they were good werent they?" in 10 years time i'll be saying the same thing and people will be saying, "yea all that stuff they ****ed up with" ,I don't want to remember them like that.


----------



## Barakiel

I wonder how long it'll take met to lose my 3DS stylus :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> you know what? I kind of wish they had just pulled the plug while they were somewhat respectable. it really taints all the good memories I have of them, I had that ability to think back and say "remember konami? they were good werent they?" in 10 years time i'll be saying the same thing and people will be saying, "yea all that stuff they ****ed up with" ,I don't want to remember them like that.


Well you know what they say. Retire while you're on top, not when you're a has been.

I never thought id see the day when embarrassment and shame would be associated with a great videogame company like Konami. I bought all their games as a kid with money i made at the bowling alley lol. I had a lot of respect for them.


----------



## BAH

0-1=0.129430530343


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got Bioshock (2007) running on my modest computer at full settings at a solid 30-40 fps. Nice. The game still holds up well to this day graphically too. Textures are a bit weak but the art design & the fancy lighting/particle effects are very nice. Bioshock 1 runs on Unreal Engine 2.5 with some UE 3 elements. In that case, I wonder if that means Infinite would run at a solid 30 FPS at high settings on my computer? I have an AMD A6-6310 (quad core 2.4GHz w/ 2MB L2 cache), 4 GB RAM, & an integrated Radeon R4 @ 800 MHz + 128 shader cores with 512 MB of RAM taken from the system RAM. I'm guessing that as Infinite came out in 2013 and uses Unreal Engine 3, it possesses the ability to utilize quad core processors with higher efficiency than the original.

Comparing Infinite and Bioshock (2007) graphically is similar to comparing TES Oblivion & Skyrim. Both Oblivion & Bioshock have a higher reliance on fancy effects & vibrant lighting than their sequels, presumably to hide their comparatively weaker textures.
I hope to get Infinite sometime soon. Only then will I find out how well it runs on my computer. I expect at least 30 FPS in low-medium settings @ 720p. I base that on Dishonored's performance on my computer @ low settings, as Dishonored uses the same engine and has slightly higher system requirements.

lol I barely really know what I'm talking about tbh.


----------



## feels

y'all remember this scene?


----------



## Barakiel

I forgot how crazy and headache-inducing the Water Temple is. and The Great Bay Temple is a whole lot worse from what I remember :afr


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> I forgot how crazy and headache-inducing the Water Temple is. and The Great Bay Temple is a whole lot worse from what I remember :afr


god damn the water temple is tedious **** lol

the 3ds version is better bc of the improved inventory but it still sucks lol

i've never done the great bay temple but i think mm's dungeons are considerably harder than oot's in general

imo the shadow temple is the hardest oot dungeon (bongo bongo tho ;_; )


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I was getting confused why stuff like this kept happening :



> what i expected of kylo ren:














> what i got:












Everyone calling themselves and other people trash.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3a7ckz

But now I get it cause they're all trash, and he's Vader trash.

I am officially old now.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I was getting confused why stuff like this kept happening :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone calling themselves and other people trash.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3a7ckz
> 
> But now I get it cause they're all trash, and he's Vader trash.
> 
> I am officially old now.


Well now that you're hip with the kids, what kind of trash are you? 










Leia trash perhaps? :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Well now that you're hip with the kids, what kind of trash are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia trash perhaps? :um


Nah I'm not into Star Wars enough to be any kind of Star Wars trash tbh although I am enjoying all the content on tumblr right now :')

Definitely *insert various musician names here* trash though, and the elder scrolls.

Also:


----------



## regimes

i really hate it when games don't give you the option to play females or customize your character.


----------



## Barakiel

ShatteredGlass said:


> imo the shadow temple is the hardest oot dungeon (bongo bongo tho ;_


I'm not sure if you meant to add that winking smiley or not, but it makes it look like you're thirsting after bongo bongo. not that I'd judge :um


----------



## Barakiel

I'm thinking about buying Undertale, but I accidentally came across certain fan art and I'm afraid it has ruined it all for me...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> I'm not sure if you meant to add that winking smiley or not, but it makes it look like you're thirsting after bongo bongo. not that I'd judge :um


No, the winky face was unintentional lol.


Barakiel said:


> I'm thinking about buying Undertale, but I accidentally came across certain fan art and I'm afraid it has ruined it all for me...


You should buy it anyway! Undertale is amazing and it's no joke easily one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

regimes said:


> i really hate it when games don't give you the option to play females or customize your character.


Yeah i hate gender-locked classes too. It almost cuts the character options in half for me because can't really play as a girl. Though i will eventually if the class is interesting enough.


----------



## Kylina

Well well. Let's see. The Fantastic doctor defeated the death eaters in in the first mortal war. Vampires, weeping angels, the krees all fought in the battle.


----------



## Barakiel

My date with Papyrus could have gone better.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I guess i'm running interviews for videogames these days. They have about an hour to try and impress me. If they don't, down the trash can they go.


----------



## Aribeth

regimes said:


> i really hate it when games don't give you the option to play females or customize your character.


Those are the main reasons why I can't play The Witcher games. I absolutely hate Geralt but there's no other choice...


----------



## regimes

Aribeth said:


> Those are the main reasons why I can't play The Witcher games. I absolutely hate Geralt but there's no other choice...


yea! like the actual game is pretty fun, but i'm just soo ambivalent when it comes to playing geralt. i wish i could play a character i could get more invested in.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Come to the dark side - we have gorgeous hair!


:lol


----------



## Barakiel

I'm afraid I might be rambling a bit here, but does anyone else disagree with the way some people make a strong, black and white distinction between "storyline/plot" and "gameplay" when it comes to video games? Like as if you can easily separate the two or enjoy a good deal of the available games out there while completely ignoring the plot. I just don't believe that really exists as strongly as some people might suppose...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> I'm afraid I might be rambling a bit here, but does anyone else disagree with the way some people make a strong, black and white distinction between "storyline/plot" and "gameplay" when it comes to video games? Like as if you can easily separate the two or enjoy a good deal of the available games out there while completely ignoring the plot. I just don't believe that really exists as strongly as some people might suppose...


I think a person's 'ability' to play a game while effectively 'dissociating' from the plot partially stems from their desire to always have a 'point' to what they're doing. I.e, they always have to know why they're doing what they're doing in order to have an enjoyable experience. Take Call of Duty for example. They're popular games; one thing they are not known for though, is impressive storytelling. I know this myself. Modern Warfare 2's storyline is borderline incomprehensible. It's explosions and **** left and right because that's like 'oooo excitement dramatic things are happening'. It's not so much about the point of mowing down waves of soldiers, it's more about the experience of mowing down waves of soldiers. Not sure if I'm making sense, but I like to think of it like this: Intuitive types (according to MBTI) are more about the destination, why they carried out the actions they did and what repercussions the future holds in response to their actions in relation to the bigger picture. Sensors, on the other hand, are more about the experience itself. They're focused on the present; the hear and how. You get what I'm saying?

Video games are a primarily interactive form of media. The story, while usually important to modern games, is rather secondary to the gameplay.


----------



## knightofdespair

Aribeth said:


> Those are the main reasons why I can't play The Witcher games. I absolutely hate Geralt but there's no other choice...


There are mods to replace him with one of the other women.


----------



## Barakiel

ShatteredGlass said:


> Video games are a primarily interactive form of media. The story, while usually important to modern games, is rather secondary to the gameplay.


Oh I was thinking of games like Zelda and a certain RPG while writing that post, I seem to have completely forgotten about stuff like CoD lol

and I don't think I'm too right about games like Tetris either :\


----------



## ShatteredGlass

sega had better not disappoint me with the 25th anniversary sonic game lol

if they do i will ensure their suffering ((((


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing an FPS with a controller on PC. Shame on me...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want Reylo to happen now because:

1. to annoy people who are annoyed by how people find Adam Driver attractive.

2. To annoy the people who don't like Kylo _because _ he's not Vader.

3. to piss off people who makes dumbass posts like this: 
A con to a ship is that they're both straight or both white? K dear.

4. I ship them more if it is incest because that'll piss more people off.

5. Piss people off.

I actually don't want any pairing to be a thing, but if it's going to. The entertainment factor here has too much potential to miss out on.

Then again, I did just see this. So they could have a kid and that kid when grown up would have to be Ezra Miller:










Queue spin off.

Oh and you know it's going to be indie and pretentious as ****.

The perks of being a Jedi. Tilda Swinton is the villain.

Don't mind me I'm just ruining everything you've ever loved.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Thinking what Nvidia's next flagship GPU will be called...


----------



## unemployment simulator

the oculus rift is $600 lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

****Beware of Undertale-Genocide spoilers****​I think Papyrus could potentially be incredibly strong; like second strongest in the underground strong. For one thing, Undyne tells the protagonist that he's actually 'incredibly strong'. His stats, 8 attack and 2 defense, are, as far as I know, the second highest in the game, second only to Asgore. His battle however, is rather underwhelming. While his attacks are quite strong, they're slow and uncoordinated. In a stark contrast, observe Sans. His stats are the literal weakest in the game. 1 attack and 0 defense. His battle, however, is, uh.. insane. lol. He has an incredible arsenal of moves and his speed is ungodly fast. His bone attacks are faaar superior to Papyrus'.

However, the only reason Sans is so difficult is because he cheats the system. He shaves off your health faster than you can make make bad puns because post hit invulerability doesn't work on him. You're constantly vulnerable, meaning that if you're touching a bone, instead of taking just 1 damage like his stat would suggest, you take 1 damage per frame. That's fast. Very fast. It takes about 4-5 seconds for him to destroy your health if you're basically 'in' a pit of bones. Plus, if it weren't for Sans dodging your every attack, he would be dead in one hit. He has basically 0 HP. Papyrus has 680 HP. Ouch.

Now. I wonder. Imagine if Papyrus had his comparatively high stats, mixed with Sans incredible moves and utter hatred for the protagonist due to their actions in performing the genocide run. Disregarding the cheating of the system of course, otherwise Papyrus would murder you in like 1 second lol.

Papyrus sucks in battle because he's sweet and nice. He doesn't hate the protagonist at all. He has a high amount of empathy for people and is easily overwhelmed by emotions, unable to productively channel them, at least in this context. Even in genocide he genuinely believes that the protagonist can be a good person, right through to his death, having been murdered by the very person he truly believes in. I like to wonder what Papyrus would do in the situation in which the protagonist has killed his friends, and brother, Sans. For one thing, he'd be scared. Especially since he doesn't possess the knowledge of the save system and such that Sans has. That's disregarding Sans fear of resets and such, but as far as the system goes, Sans knows he can **** with you. As far as Papyrus is concerned, if he dies, that's it. I suppose he'd likely have incredible (by monster standards) determination (passion?) that could rival Undyne's; prompting him to use his full strength to end the reign of terror of the one who killed everyone he loved once and for all. He might also feel a responsibility, as a sort of pseudo royal guard member, to carry on Undyne's legacy. After all, he admired her and her powerful abilities. It's these factors, combined with maybe the gaster blaster(?) that make me believe that Papyrus, at his full strength, would provide a battle similar to a sort of hard mode Sans. On steroids. Not only would his speed probably be even faster than Sans (Papyrus isn't lazy and lacking in energy), but his comparatively high attack power and stronger warrior abilities (higher quality attacks) would ensure a difficult battle indeed.

There is the 'problem' posed in the form of the locket and the real knife though, as they provide 99 defense and 99 attack respectively. I guess that means that on every solid hit, Papyrus would take about 97 damage. That would be pretty quick to shave off the 680 hp that he has. Maybe if I was designing this battle I'd make it so Papyrus can't always be hit, but only during a brief window of fatigue, or maybe upon every attack you'd need to navigate your heart through exceptionally difficult-to-avoid bones to reach Papyrus in order to land a hit. Idk, just food for thought. (for me anyway. )


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Ugh, should I buy the japanese version of dark souls 3 so I can get it a month earlier..... I was so sad when I saw that date was for the japanese release, my excitement skyrocketed and then fell in a space of a few seconds.


----------



## Elad

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want Reylo to happen now because:
> 
> 1. to annoy people who are annoyed by how people find Adam Driver attractive.
> 
> 2. To annoy the people who don't like Kylo _because _ he's not Vader.
> 
> 3. to piss off people who makes dumbass posts like this:
> A con to a ship is that they're both straight or both white? K dear.
> 
> 4. I ship them more if it is incest because that'll piss more people off.
> 
> 5. Piss people off.
> 
> I actually don't want any pairing to be a thing, but if it's going to. The entertainment factor here has too much potential to miss out on.
> 
> Then again, I did just see this. So they could have a kid and that kid when grown up would have to be Ezra Miller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queue spin off.
> 
> Oh and you know it's going to be indie and pretentious as ****.
> 
> The perks of being a Jedi. Tilda Swinton is the villain.
> 
> Don't mind me I'm just ruining everything you've ever loved.


No way it will happen because interracial relationships are being pushed hard in hollywood blockbusters atm.

Is there anything at all official about where the story is heading? We need someone colder than Kyloe and less cgi Thanos than Snoke. 
&#128533;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It pisses me off when a game asks me if i want to turn down the difficulty after i die. Sure, i'll play on baby casual mode! God forbid i keep on struggling to learn the game right?

Pretty sure Japanese rpgs ask if you want to raise the difficulty when you die.


----------



## Elad

Any malazan or wheel of time readers around?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrestonWest

I took up a tutoring position to help fight my SA. Hope I see some results!


----------



## WrongDoers

Elad said:


> Any malazan or wheel of time readers around?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Read Wheel of Time WAY back. Did a quick wiki and realized I read 9 of those 700+ page monsters. Forgot how much I used to read. Is it worth finishing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Elad said:


> No way it will happen because interracial relationships are being pushed hard in hollywood blockbusters atm.
> 
> Is there anything at all official about where the story is heading? We need someone colder than Kyloe and less cgi Thanos than Snoke.
> &#128533;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have no idea at this point there are obviously a bunch of theories though from viewers. Can't be bothered finding the spoiler tag right now either so probably shouldn't post much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Does watching old Bond movies make anyone else uncomfortable because of how ridiculous the gadget stuff was? I was watching some old Bond today and I remember when some of these movies were first released. Then, everything was futuristic looking and I thought "Wow! Things will never be that way!"

Now things are way more geeky and gadgety than most Bond stuff and it actually kinda....sucks. And I think "Why did we ever want this?"

But one thing never changes. Melina Havelock is still the most beautiful Bond girl ever.


----------



## Aribeth

I played Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen on PC for 2 hours before uninstalling it. Atrocious game.


----------



## Elad

WrongDoers said:


> Read Wheel of Time WAY back. Did a quick wiki and realized I read 9 of those 700+ page monsters. Forgot how much I used to read. Is it worth finishing?


It is imo but there is a slog for a couple of books of annoying characters. The pay off is the final book which is epic as funk, will give you chills.

You didn't ask but if you're reading tomes go Malazan book of the Fallen. Constant bloody fights, rape, character deaths and all round dark themes (lots based on armies/military) world also makes WoT look small.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> I played Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen on PC for 2 hours before uninstalling it. Atrocious game.


It's not as good as i thought it would be. There's good things like the job system and the monsters that look pretty cool, but other than that it kind of sucks. Why should i spend 10 minutes fighting a pack of gobelins because i seem to hit them with a weapon made of cardboard. Same thing for bandits or basically anything in game really.

I'm not too far in the game yet. Just finished escorting the hydra head to town. I'll do some exploring and see how it feels, but so far i'm close to hitting the delete button.


----------



## Fat Man

So I'm playing Persona 3 right, I'm in the 3rd block of Tartarus grinding. I've been grinding for a good hour, my team his leveled up several times. So I run into those Lustful Snake dudes and I'm like "this is gonna be a piece of cake". One of those snake guys uses Hama on my MC. I'm like "No worries, this move fails all the time" Hama kills me, I get game over. Now I'm like "what the ****!?". To top it all off, I never saved... so an hours worth of grinding, all gone...








I'm such an idiot

I don't think I can play Persona 3 for awhile. I bought Persona 4 Golden today, think I'm going to play that for the next few days.


----------



## Yer Blues

I wish Master of Orion: Conquer the Stars would hurry up with development.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yer Blues said:


> I wish Master of Orion: Conquer the Stars would hurry up with development.


Yeah. Waiting for that one myself. I guess there's a lot of 4x games to play in the meantime though.

Just started Sorcerer King recently. Not sure how i feel about the doomsday meter yet because it stops me from taking things slow like i usually do. But i guess it forces you to make full use of your turns.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

20 auto-battle against that drake and i lost each time. One battle done by me and i win...at the cost of many units. Never using auto-battle again.


----------



## Yer Blues

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah. Waiting for that one myself. I guess there's a lot of 4x games to play in the meantime though.


Yeah, there's about four 4x space games due out this year that have potential. Polaris Sector looks really good:

http://www.slitherine.com/games/polaris_sector



Scrub-Zero said:


> Just started Sorcerer King recently. Not sure how i feel about the doomsday meter yet because it stops me from taking things slow like i usually do. But i guess it forces you to make full use of your turns.


Haven't tried that one out. I played Fallen Enchantress for a bit.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ooooh. ^_^ This is gon' be good.

I think Katana will be my favourite and the Joker, cause you know unless they ****ed him up completely. Looks like Rick Flag might be funny too. Obviously Harley's going to be awesome.

Also this Harley Quinn especially kind of makes me think of a more awesome Emilie Autumn. Like without the militaristic feminist bull****. It's mostly the hair and her drinking with her pinky out thing. Well the theatrics generally as well.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheGarlicRouter said:


> Thinking what Nvidia's next flagship GPU will be called...


I guess something like the GTX 1080 TI?

I think that'd be a cool enough (if uncreative) name.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

ShatteredGlass said:


> I guess something like the GTX 1080 TI?
> 
> I think that'd be a cool enough (if uncreative) name.


I think it'd be cool if they carried on with worded names instead of numbers, eg. the Titan X.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I thought about it for a long time and I finally decided to do it. A few days ago, I took my PC apart to clean all the dust out and totally rebuilt it. Not with new parts (unfortunately). It was still a pretty big day because that was the first time I've taken out the motherboard since I put it in. It's not too risky but you can potentially screw up a motherboard anytime you mess around with it. My power LED doesn't work no more but I'm too lazy to look and see if I hooked the cable up wong.


----------



## scooby

I'm thinking I should switch to playing carry position more often instead of always supporting in dota. Fml relying on carries to actually carry is like bashing my own head in with a hammer. But then if I switch, I'll be pissed off about no one ever playing support. And I enjoy supporting way more. ****.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I thought about it for a long time and I finally decided to do it. A few days ago, I took my PC apart to clean all the dust out and totally rebuilt it. Not with new parts (unfortunately). It was still a pretty big day because that was the first time I've taken out the motherboard since I put it in. It's not too risky but you can potentially screw up a motherboard anytime you mess around with it. My power LED doesn't work no more but I'm too lazy to look and see if I hooked the cable up wong.


Ah man I have to clean my PC out soon, my room is always so dusty as well. I've been putting it off. Also not sure if I still have the straw thingy (dunno what it's called lol,) that attaches to the nozel of my compressed air canister because I don't want to buy more seeing as I'm sure it's still usable...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah man I have to clean my PC out soon, my room is always so dusty as well. I've been putting it off. Also not sure if I still have the straw thingy (dunno what it's called lol,) that attaches to the nozel of my compressed air canister because I don't want to buy more seeing as I'm sure it's still usable...


 The best way to do it is to take everything electronic out of the case and just take the whole case outside to blow out the dust.

Even if your room is really dusty, blowing all the dust out of the case inside will just make it worse if it goes right back into the air. That's dust that will end up back in your PC.

I guess you know that but just sayin. It's something that didn't really occur to me for a long time when I kept wondering why so much dust was building up in my computer so fast even after cleaning it. I was cleaning it inside my room with the door closed. :lol

If you don't have carpet in your room (like if you have concrete or wood floors or something) you might be able to cut way down on the dust by just repeatedly going over the floor with a slightly damp mop or one of those swiffer things.

And finally, you can actually make filters for your PC case. It's not exactly easy if the case wasn't made to be filtered but I managed with mine. I have two 120mm intake fans in front of my hard drive array so I rigged up a filter using that filter material you can buy for your HVAC vents.

It actually does cut down a lot on the dust. Dust still gets inside the case but it's not as bad and I don't have to clean it as often. Biggest problem now is my power supply has a large fan on the bottom and it doesn't move enough air to put any thick filter material in front of it. So I might have to just order something from Amazon because if dust builds up in the PSU, you really can't take it apart and it starts to stink after a while (and will also shorten the life of the components).

The endless war on dust!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Why did nobody tell me Crypt of the Necrodancer exists?? Its soundtrack is full of delicious electronic music, complete with hard, head bobbin' beats. I love intense dance beats that I can just get lost in. I need that soundtrack. And maybe the game itself.

Favorite track so far:






Damn. That synth at 0:27 through to 0:53.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Nanosupport8 said:


> So I'm playing Persona 3 right, I'm in the 3rd block of Tartarus grinding. I've been grinding for a good hour, my team his leveled up several times. So I run into those Lustful Snake dudes and I'm like "this is gonna be a piece of cake". One of those snake guys uses Hama on my MC. I'm like "No worries, this move fails all the time" Hama kills me, I get game over. Now I'm like "what the ****!?". To top it all off, I never saved... so an hours worth of grinding, all gone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such an idiot
> 
> I don't think I can play Persona 3 for awhile. I bought Persona 4 Golden today, think I'm going to play that for the next few days.


think this happened to me when I was playing it about a year ago. the reason I haven't gone back to it though was more that I was bored of the same dungeons, and the lack of variety in locations. I should try to finish it though because I really liked the characters and the story writing.
ontopic I wish boxed copies of persona 2 were not so flippin expensive.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Unfortunately, Sonic & all Stars Racing Transformed runs like *** on my PC unless I use mostly low settings and 800x600. :/ I'm thinking about saving up for a decent laptop. By decent, I mean 8GB of RAM (4 GB *may* be acceptable), a Skylake Core i5, and something like a GeForce 920M with 2GB of GDDR5 RAM. I don't expect top notch performance, just enough power to play games at the level of, say, Battlefield 3 at high-ultra settings ( 1366x768 ) at 30+fps.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Callsign said:


> That is an impressive game visually, and it was one of those Sonic games that just seemed buoyantly cheerful and bright. It was surprisingly alright on a 330m, but that wouldn't be best of course. The track that has you fly around and then land on battleships at sea is ace.


It seems the game suffers the same problem as Sonic Generations; lack of optimization for PCs due to the focus on the console version. It does look nice, like Generations does, but considering say, Unreal Engine 3 games, it does not run well considering its graphical fidelity. In 720p, even in the lowest settings, the game is totally unplayable on my computer. Dishonored and Bioshock Infinite (UE3 games) run at a solid 30 fps at 720p and look superior at the same time. Sega have failed me yet again. Not that that's surprising in the slightest. Sega are awful.


----------



## Orbiter

Playing Fallout New Vegas: Honest Hearts DLC.
I'm doing a "kill everything" run on this save, expect I don't kill everybody on the DLC maps. lol
I still got a lot to do in the Mojave wasteland, NCR is still alive for the most part and the Legion doesn't kill itself either.
Though I still gotta take advantage of the fact that they are giving me their loots.
I'm working on getting the "meat of the champions" perk, which requires to eat 4 particular game characters in order to get it. I already ate The King and Mr. House. Now there's only Caesar and President Kimball left. I think I will take the evil ending this time, where the Legion will take control over the Mojave and it's probably gonna be disturbing to watch but curiosity makes me do that at least one time. heh


----------



## Aribeth

Can't believe I actually bought a game myself x_x.
This doesn't feel right lol. Other people should buy me games and stuff, that's the norm. Grrr. But I really like it anyway and it was cheap.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I kind of wanna buy another PS3, since mine busted, over a PS4 right now. Idk. Hrm.



Aribeth said:


> Can't believe I actually bought a game myself x_x.
> This doesn't feel right lol. Other people should buy me games and stuff, that's the norm. Grrr. But I really like it anyway and it was cheap.


What is it?


----------



## Aribeth

JustThisGuy said:


> What is it?


Just Left 4 Dead, lol. I actually have L4D2 but I much prefer the first one


----------



## SilentStrike

Darkest Dungeon is an *******, i was having an easier time with the game after a few hours not getting the hard difficulty everyone was complaining about and then i start getting stronger enemies, enemies getting more criticals, and i went from killing three bosses without anyone from my team dying(one of those was the Hag, that is supposedly the hardest or one of the hardest bosses) only to three members from my team dying to the Brigand boss, the game has become very hard again...does not make the game any less fun though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Callsign said:


> Yeah I hear ya I was usually frustrated with a GeForce 9700M GT that I had for some years, but Mass Effect 2 performed fine on it. I'm reminded of there being a UDK demo of a Sonic fan game that looked nice, but it wasn't really that friendly to all hardware, it doesn't seem like a lot of UDK stuff ever really was
> 
> On a lot of UDK releases you couldn't change most of the setting to lower ones, and I'd sometimes resort to editing the config files while in my UDK phase. Official Unreal 3 games though usually seemed more friendly in that way, or had more broad and accessible settings, and older versions of the engine and such. A proper Sonic game made like that would probably have been awesome.


I think the Mass Effect series is pretty well optimized. I've seen ME2 play pretty well (30fps) on an Asus tablet with a Baytrail T (the weakest of the Baytrail series) Atom. I'm not certain about the settings (I presume they were low) but the graphics looked quite nice.





I have cautious optimism for what Sega (ugh) has in store for Sonic's 25th anniversary. I don't expect it to be top notch in graphics but I'm guessing it'll have some pretty beefy system requirements because Sonic Team probably won't bother making a decent PC port, if they make one at all. Sonic Generations' graphics aren't anything special yet the game has frequent framerate dips even at the absolute lowest settings it will go (at 640-480). Especially in Chemical Plant zone, which has problems even on consoles. I think it's related to how the water in that zone is programmed. Sonic Lost World is graphically inferior to Generations but I think it runs even worse than Generations does, lmao. It certainly doesn't help that Lost World basically has to run at 60fps so that it doesn't look like it's in literal slow motion. Whaaaaat the **** Sega.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's "USB" NOT "Yew Ezz bee".


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Anti shipping blogs are so lame, just like kink shaming, *slowly pushes them all off a cliff*


----------



## ShatteredGlass

quick someone post a thread to get geek central's thread count to 6000 :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

What are the odds of a song on shuffle playing 3 times in a row, eh?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

If PC is considered the "master race" WHY THE **** DOES EVERY PC PORT SUCK?


----------



## OnlyPath

TheSilentGamer said:


> If PC is considered the "master race" WHY THE **** DOES EVERY PC PORT SUCK?


Almost every PC port is superior. There are a few here and there that are utter crap. But by and large the PC ports are vastly better. I'm playing Dragons Dogma right now and its a completely different game to the console iterations. It's leaps and bounds better.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> If PC is considered the "master race" WHY THE **** DOES EVERY PC PORT SUCK?


It depends on how you define 'suck' in this context. I'm assuming you mean it's poorly optimized and runs like *** on computers that, while not exceptionally powerful, should theoretically be powerful enough to play the game in high settings and get a solid framerate. An example of this for me is Sonic Generations, which if you read my posts above, you'll know that it runs like **** on my PC even at 640x480. Its graphics are nothing special, so it should be running well; but it's not. Bioshock Infinite looks better and runs far better too. What gives?

I guess one of the reasons console-PC ports are difficult is that while designing a console version of a game does not require consideration of a wide variety of hardware setups. Everyone's PS4 is the same, and the way consoles are designed (at least older ones) dictated that something like overclocking the processor would not improve performance, rather it would literally speed up the game. Hence why Sonic 1 is slower in the European release; because the European Mega Drive has a processor that is slightly underclocked for whatever reason. I suppose the sequels were designed around this; i.e the running speed was adjusted so it was proportionally the same. Consoles have a pre-defined set of abilities. Eg it may or may not be able to use a certain type of shader. I think the Xbox 360 only supports Direct X 9, so it can't use any of the Direct X 10 exclusive features. Hence why the original Bioshock's PC port is actually better looking than the console version and runs pretty great on low end systems as well.

Designing for PC requires consideration of a large variety of different processors, graphics cards, OS's, etc. They often have to design different settings so that the game can be scaled down to run on slower computers. **** ports don't have many settings *cough* Sonic Generations *cough* but good ports have a wide variety of settings and tweaks available. Creating these different settings and converting the code from the different architecture of the pre-Xbone/PS4 consoles costs money and labor though, so that can create obvious hurdles too. I guess creating ports is easier these days since the Xbone and PS4 are very PC like in nature. Probably explains MGSV's exceptional performance.

Metal Gear Solid V is another example of a very well optimized port. It gets 30 fps on medium settings at 1366x768, on something as weak as an Intel HD graphics 530. Not bad at all.


----------



## Barakiel

The mere existence of the corrupted pacifist route in Undertale really depresses me tbh.


----------



## Barakiel

On the other hand I haven't felt this attached to fictional characters since forever, so that's a good thing I guess? :blank


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I'm screaming right now
Please let this be how the anime will look like. PLEASE




It's gonna air in April. So hyped

There are no brakes on the hype train.

NO

BRAKES


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> On the other hand I haven't felt this attached to fictional characters since forever, so that's a good thing I guess? :blank


oooooh undertale characters?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> The mere existence of the corrupted pacifist route in Undertale really depresses me tbh.


I can see why lol. I do think it was a good design decision though. One of Undertale's goals is to make you live with your actions and the subsequent consequences in its world and the corrupted pacifist ending is the biggest, darkest example of this. It's one of the reasons I believe Undertale is truly beyond the sum of its parts, and one of the best, most expressive video games, if not the best, video game I've ever played.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

TheSilentGamer said:


> I'm screaming right now
> Please let this be how the anime will look like. PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna air in April. So hyped
> 
> There are no brakes on the hype train.
> 
> NO
> 
> BRAKES


The hype is going to end in a sad sad crash


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Damn.. the Bioshock Infinite download is like 15 GB lol. If I download that I'll end up surpassing the month's off peak data limit. I got the bundle that includes Infinite as well as 1 & 2 for $10 though, so I'll download Bioshock 2 and play that and get Infinite when the next data period starts.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Demon Soul said:


> The hype is going to end in a sad sad crash


Probably, yeah, but don't try and ruin my fangirl trance. We've waited way too long for this.


----------



## Elad

I have this problem because I don't play any video games or watch anime/tv shows all the way through but I still end up reading the wiki for the lore and characters despite having no real idea what I'm reading. I'll just be comparing stats of things or which is best at what, and suddenly I'm googling "who would win.." "who is the strongest..." and then its on to the next one.

and its completely useless information I forget within a month. wtf.


----------



## Xenos

To my surprise I'm genuinely interested in what Nintendo's next console will turn out to be. If the rumors are right and it merges the mobile and home console spaces, so that you can play on the flat screen in your living room but also take the game with you, that could actually be pretty cool, especially if they leave behind motion control in the process. And it would be smart for them because they could consolidate their efforts into supporting one system rather than two; if they're not spread so thin the lack of third party support wouldn't hurt them as much.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I been pulling some real cheap **** in the arena and getting hate mail to go along with it.


----------



## Nitrogen

Picked back up with C++ again after neglecting the project I was working on for months, was rather bogged down by system details. You know, details like, if you're in C++, do you have to pass this by reference, and are you absolutely sure you deleted that copy constructor.

I will say my job was loads annoying but I loved doing markup and working primarily with Python, setting up Ubuntu cloud servers rather than working in C...pointers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Weird. I updated the damage but it didn't seem to do anything even after 3 nodes. Then i upgraded the last damage node and now there's a huge difference.


----------



## SilentStrike

I am a huge tokusatsu fan, and i love both Super Sentai and Kamen Rider, and yet i am not that excited for the finale of Shuriken Sentai Ninninger, i will watch it since i watched every episode till now, it is just that there were so many good plot threads in this series that were taken over by filler, and the last few episode just showed many things that makes one wonder why they did not appear before or were not referenced that often, also since they had so much filler, they just basically finally revived the actual villain of the show, yet, he only appeared a few seconds in a few episodes so he is forced to have a generic evil personality and it is really hard to care about him now, the plot is also trying to speed things up and resolving plot threads way too fast for them to have any meaning...ALSO, this is the very first non-anniversary Sentai ever to exist in the VS World continuity(until now, only Denjiman and Sun Vulcan existed in the same universe, so every crossover movie exists in its own universe where all Super Sentai exist, that is also the universe where the 35th anniversary show Gokaiger occured), with past Sentai members appearing to help or observe the Ninningers(basically Akaranger, Ninja Red, Hurricane Red, Magi Yellow, Shurikenger and even goddamned Jiraiya despite the fact that he is from the Metal Heroes franchise and not Super Sentai although i guess it does make sense, also before anyone mentions it, yes, Kamen Riders Drive and Mach appear and fight with the Ninningers to defeat some monsters...BUT it is pretty much outright stated that it was because of a demon who can travel through universes and that they live in different ones, the Kamen Rider universe as never heard of Super Sentai and vice versa, hell when the Ninningers call their giant mecha, every one on the Kamen Rider side, heroes and villains, stop and stare in suprise since no Rider ever has had a giant mecha or regularly fights giant monsters so that was something definately not usual to the Kamen Riders, so due to being from different universes i do not count the Riders) AND YET none of them or other Sentai teams and members appear to help the Ninningers fight, at least in Gokaiger the villains had managed to make every single Super Sentai team and members lose their powers with the exception of Gokaiger so at least in that show there was an excuse, why the hell are none of them helping now.

I can not wait for Ninninger to finally end, at least Zyuohger actually looks pretty damn good, even if the mecha voice calling the mecha's names is very annoying, but every thing else looks pretty damn great and awesome and no i really do not care that it is basically Super Sentai with weapons and mecha inspired by Minecraft(seriously you should check the trailer), that just make it look more charming.
I can not wait for this show(for some reason Toei is stopping anyone from posting the trailer on youtube, and i could only find the trailer on Facebook and Dailymotion)



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=983220818399211


----------



## Barakiel

I really dig Toby Fox's artistic integrity and his refusal to see his game as a "brand". I'm still gonna waste all the money I have left on the official merchandise though. :um


----------



## cybernaut

1. Microsoft OneNote is a huge life-saving program that helps me organize my life.
2.I need to download PC games on my Surface 3 before departing for my 24-hour long flight.


----------



## SilentStrike

I just realized that the upcoming series Doubutsu Sentai Zyuohger is the kind of Sentai(sentai means task force or squadron) the alternate Go-Busters were.
See, the Go-Busters series was one that tried to do a lot of new things but failed because of not-so good writing(seriously, they had a better ending than many shows ever get in episode 30 and yet still continue the show dragging out and the actual ending is worse than the one from episode 30), boring characters and the fact that they were being directed by someone who worked on Kamen Rider and not Super Sentai(just because they are two live action shows with guys fighting monsters, does not mean they are similar, they have very different story styles and choreography, what works for one franchise may not work on the other) and wanted to do Go-Busters as if they were a Kamen Rider series, anyways, it failed, it had low ratings and low merch sales(really, most people who like it are Kamen Rider fans because it has a more Rider feel than other Sentai, people who excuse its faults for being different despite the fact that it is not that different from other Sentai and that being different is not an excuse for not being good, and people who hate the following seasons and decide to stick with an mediocre one), to the point that it will not even be adapted to Power Rangers due to how unpopular it was and is.
Anyway, the team managed to make a movie, starring an alternate universe of Go-Busters, using their animal costumes to change them from an agent Sentai to an animal Sentai in the style of other Sentai series, so instead of being Tokumei Sentai Go-Busters they were Doubutsu Sentai Go-Busters, the same as the upcoming show Doubutsu Sentai Zyuohger, this is the first time a new Sentai adopts the theme from another one(granted those Go-Busters only appeared in a movie) so it suprises me it took this long to realize that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

What a shame. Bioshock 2 runs like *** compared to 1 even though its graphics are literally worse. The settings don't have much of an effect, surprisingly. Even going from 720p to 640x480 doesn't yield a particularly noteworthy difference tbh. At least that basically tells me the fault is at shoddy programming, rather than my potato of a computer. At least I basically only paid 25c for the game (Steam sale) so it doesn't bother me too much. Though I'll have to wait another 18 days for the next data period to start so I can download Infinite. My research has taught me that 2 is generally poorly optimized compared to both 1 and Infinite. I'm pretty confident that Infinite will run quite well; especially if new drivers arrive sometime soon because new drivers seem to improve performance on newer games. Dishonored's performance was improved quite a bit after I installed new drivers; and since Infinite runs on the same engine & has similar reqs, hopefully that same logic will apply.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> What a shame. Bioshock 2 runs like *** compared to 1 even though its graphics are literally worse. The settings don't have much of an effect, surprisingly. Even going from 720p to 640x480 doesn't yield a particularly noteworthy difference tbh. At least that basically tells me the fault is at shoddy programming, rather than my potato of a computer.


There's no FOV option on Bioshock 2. I couldn't even play the game because of that at first. That in your face FOV was too much. But thanks to a quick search I found a way to change it, which made the game a bit more enjoyable.

But it is a poorly optimized game like you say. As usual they favor the console kiddies and port the games on PC the lazy way just to make extra $$$


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Scrub-Zero said:


> There's no FOV option on Bioshock 2. I couldn't even play the game because of that at first. That in your face FOV was too much. But thanks to a quick search I found a way to change it, which made the game a bit more enjoyable.
> 
> But it is a poorly optimized game like you say. As usual they favor the console kiddies and port the games on PC the lazy way just to make extra $$$


What's the game like in comparison to Bioshock 1? I get the impression that it's generally worse (though still good), which makes me feel better at being unable to play it at a solid framerate, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> What's the game like in comparison to Bioshock 1? I get the impression that it's generally worse (though still good), which makes me feel better at being unable to play it at a solid framerate, lol.


It's not as good as Bioshock. Either because it's just inferior or it's hard to impress as much the second time around. Personally i didn't like it and quit less than half way. Playing as a big daddy was kind of cool though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's not as good as Bioshock. Either because it's just inferior or it's hard to impress as much the second time around. Personally i didn't like it and quit less than half way. Playing as a big daddy was kind of cool though.


Oh so you play as a big daddy the whole way through? I was kinda meh on the part of 1 where you become a big daddy. Does the story have any interesting twists relating to this big daddy, like 1 does with Jack?


----------



## unemployment simulator

so they were making korg grooveboxes back in the 80's?






something like that would be great for creating retro video game inspired music. I could find other uses for it as well if it had midi.
:/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> Oh so you play as a big daddy the whole way through? I was kinda meh on the part of 1 where you become a big daddy. Does the story have any interesting twists relating to this big daddy, like 1 does with Jack?


Yep, you start and stay a big daddy the whole game. And now that you mention it, it doesn't have a twist like the original game.


----------



## Aribeth

Just had the best game of my life in Dota. Carried the **** out of it with 3 rapiers on Ember. FEELS GOOD MAN


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why are so many mtg artists dying this week D: ?


----------



## Arbre

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why are so many mtg artists dying this week D: ?


****, really? I used to play MTG quite a bit a few years ago and it has some really amazing artists.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Eggshell said:


> ****, really? I used to play MTG quite a bit a few years ago and it has some really amazing artists.


Wayne England, and Christopher Rush. The latter created the art work for Black Lotus and the original Lightning Bolt card he was only 50 as well, not sure about Wayne England's age.


----------



## Arbre

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wayne England, and Christopher Rush. The latter created the art work for Black Lotus and the original Lightning Bolt card he was only 50 as well, not sure about Wayne England's age.


I Googled them to look at their art. They both did art for cards I've used and I saw that Wayne England did some Warhammer art that I remember from when I was a kid. Lightning Bolt might be one of the best cards ever printed (at least, one of the best instants), and I remember a Black Lotus being on sale at my local game store for $2000.


----------



## McFly

Wish they'd bring back some of the old PS1 series games. I saw recently Sony is teasing at bringing back Crash Bandicoot. Remastering some of those old classics into neg gen graphics would be awesome and people would gladly pay for some retro resurrections. FF7 came out almost 20 years ago and the reboot has attracted quite a following.


----------



## unemployment simulator

somewhere in the world there is a room which has a mountain of old floppy drives from the 1980s no one wants. what I could do with right now is access to that pile of junk, gotta get some spares for fixing up vintage equipment, test which ones work and are compatible. yet no one near me is selling stuff that old.


----------



## SilentStrike

I just saw the last episode of Shuriken Sentai Ninninger.
...Wow did that suck, i mean what the hell??
Kyueemon and Gengetsu(the two main villains) were defeated in the first half of the episode way too easily, Kyueemon had a redemption arc out of nowhere despite being evil all the time before without any implication he had any goodness inside of him, Gengetsu is the worst final villain in Sentai ever, he has a boring design, very generic personality, and for an supposedly incredibly powerful villain gets taken down incredibly easily(i know i already mentioned it, but Good God, he got his *** kicked), the second half was better as it shows their lives after defeating Gengetsu and only Kinji´s scene was very annoying which is odd as he is the best character of the show.
All in all, Ninninger is the worst Sentai in a long while, i really hope Zyuohger will be better.


----------



## unemployment simulator

just found the first ever mixer I owned









the start stop button was missing, the fader knobs were broken and missing and it was covered in rust. but that old sampler was pretty good fun.


----------



## Kanova

Aribeth said:


> Just had the best game of my life in Dota. Carried the **** out of it with 3 rapiers on Ember. FEELS GOOD MAN


Lolwat. Get fed to ****, how do you even get THREE rapiers in a single game?

I had a decent game that made me want to ram a steak knife into the side of my head. We won, but it was like, 40 minutes of being bent over a barrel and being abused. Luckily I was playing Medusa and since Medusa is Medusa, I Medusa'd us into a hour and 5 minute winning game.


----------



## Aribeth

Kanova said:


> Lolwat. Get fed to ****, how do you even get THREE rapiers in a single game?


Wasn't fed, just defended my base a lot, half of it was gone, some kills here and there and I got a rapier. More kills, then I died and lost it, but later I bought two more and managed to win with only half of a rax remaining in the base lol.


----------



## Estillum

This is ****ing disgusting. How can anyone take paid reviewers seriously at all, ever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Estillum said:


> This is ****ing disgusting. How can anyone take paid reviewers seriously at all, ever.


what game is that for?


----------



## feels

del Toro and Reedus meeting up with Kojima oh lord this better happen I can't take that kind of heartbreak a second time.


----------



## Charmander

I really wish they'd put Spider-Man 2 on the PSN store. Or at least had a function where people could vote for which Playstation classics they most want put on there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol so after having a conversation with my brother about what to do if he's in a coma, and what voice modulator he'd like (don't ask, we don't have normal conversations,) he suggested I search the Chimera scene of Full metal alchemist brotherhood to hear the voice he's talking about. I actually hadn't seen this already, I think I watched like the first couple of episodes or something years and years ago? I dunno I didn't watch much anyway and that was the other series not brotherhood. But anyway. Dats ****ed up yo.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Estillum said:


> This is ****ing disgusting. How can anyone take paid reviewers seriously at all, ever.


What is this for?


----------



## Estillum

ShatteredGlass said:


> what game is that for?


Street.. street f... Street fighter fyv

Some times I hate being a PC gamer. For some reason in the past few days I've been really in the mood for a good Crpg, but guess what, baldur's gate has a resolution problem, icewind dale wont start, arx fatalis wont start, gothic 2 wont start, Baldur's gate EE also has a resolution probelm... I ****ing give up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Estillum said:


> baldur's gate has a resolution problem


http://www.gog.com/news/enhance_the_gameplay_in_your_edition_of_baldurs_gate_from_gogcom

The absolute best way to play Baldur's Gate 1&2. Playing through BG 1&2+expansions seamlessly is one hell of an experience.

Baldur's Gate EE is quick cash grab garbage. The modders did the dev's work a long time ago and did a heck of a job too.

I wouldn't suggest doing the optional stuff the guide suggest. Except Unfinished business 1&2 maybe.

Best to just install Fixpack, widescreen and BGTrilogy though. It runs pretty well with just these.


----------



## Fear Goggles

Trying to juggle 5 CCG's at once without spending money is hard work. Hopefully the Hearthstone spring expansion and format change will revitalise the game.


----------



## Estillum

Scrub-Zero said:


> http://www.gog.com/news/enhance_the_gameplay_in_your_edition_of_baldurs_gate_from_gogcom
> 
> The absolute best way to play Baldur's Gate 1&2. Playing through BG 1&2+expansions seamlessly is one hell of an experience.
> 
> Baldur's Gate EE is quick cash grab garbage. The modders did the dev's work a long time ago and did a heck of a job too.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest doing the optional stuff the guide suggest. Except Unfinished business 1&2 maybe.
> 
> Best to just install Fixpack, widescreen and BGTrilogy though. It runs pretty well with just these.


By the time I saw this and now I've installed the trilogy, got 5 chapters in, got my entire party obliterated by ettercaps a dozen times in a row, and now I'm taking a small break before I ****ing loose it. Thank's for the help


----------



## Barakiel

all the snow in animal crossing is gone! finally!!!


----------



## nepnep247

i should get some figs


----------



## Fat Man

I always thought it was a myth, just a rumor, but today I was proven wrong. It's true.. all of it. The shadow realm, Smash Jail, For Glory hell... It's real! What did I do to get such punishment? I'm innocent I tell you, INNOCENT!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm wondering whether at some point to grab a PS3 or maybe even PS4. The Uncharted series looks pretty cool and I wouldn't mind going through The Last of Us either.


----------



## Barakiel

Damn Asriel
Back at it again with the white hooves


----------



## kesker

haha, fairytale versions. they're everywhere.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> all the snow in animal crossing is gone! finally!!!


*visits ac town*

yaaassssss :3


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I updated my AMD Driver & software - Assassins Creed S & Flame in the Fire performance goes down... REALLY down :bash


----------



## Estillum

Abdel Adrian doesn't exist.


----------



## feels

FFX sure is a hell of a lot easier when you're about 13 years wiser.
I don't think I ever bought the gang new gear or even touched the sphere grid much the first time around lol


----------



## Barakiel

Considering I've only played New Leaf, I wonder if I would enjoy any of the other Animal Crossing games or if they would be boring in comparison?

I see everyone complain about Tom Nook putting you into indentured servitude, but I think being forced to bear the responsibility of being mayor is far worse with social anxiety tbh, with the whole town judging you and all :afr


----------



## Kanova

Black Desert Online. Looks so good, has so many awesome features. Honestly seems like the best MMO out there. Except for their cash shop. The in game armor sets you have are generic looking pieces of garbage and the only difference between level 1 and 50 (softcap) is color change and maybe a slight look change. No badass sets of armor are available in game.

All the cosmetics or "costumes" are on the cash shop. ALL of them. If you want a warrior with a suit of armor, you need to spend $30. And that is after buying the game for $30. Its a B2P with a F2P mentality. Not to mention dyes are bought only for real world cash, the are random, and you can only use them once. Same with costumes bought.

So ****ing close Black Desert. So close.


----------



## Estillum

Adrian did nothing wrong


----------



## TuxedoChief

I hate gear repair systems. They're so pointless.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I rarely watch anime, and when I do I'm like 'wait I know this song already' because I've listened to so much Japanese music :') (it was Hello Sleepwalkers)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> Considering I've only played New Leaf, I wonder if I would enjoy any of the other Animal Crossing games or if they would be boring in comparison?
> 
> I see everyone complain about Tom Nook putting you into indentured servitude, but I think being forced to bear the responsibility of being mayor is far worse with social anxiety tbh, with the whole town judging you and all :afr


I used to play Wild World when I was a kid and I loved it, though AC is one of the those series where once you play the best game in it (obviously NL), it's not really worth it to go back and play the earlier games. At least not in my opinion.


----------



## Estillum

"the best thing about fallout 4 is the possibility that obsidian might make a sequel in the same engine"


----------



## millenniumman75

Hoe do I find a clock impulse driver that won't fry the motor.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

So i just finished mother 3 and i'm experiencing deep emotional trauma from it

brb i'm gonna go cry forever


----------



## feels

TheSilentGamer said:


> So i just finished mother 3 and i'm experiencing deep emotional trauma from it
> 
> brb i'm gonna go cry forever


yeah that game ****ed me up for life








best **** of all time


----------



## unemployment simulator

this month marks the 20th anniversary of the first resident evil game!

around 19 years and 6 months ago I first saw this game and was blown away, never before had I actually been scared of a computer game.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I updated my AMD Driver & software - Assassins Creed S & Flame in the Fire performance goes down... REALLY down :bash


 My general way of dealing with drivers these days is just leaving them alone unless there's a problem. If my computer is running fine, I don't update the drivers (or anything else) until it is running not fine.


----------



## Estillum

I just finished baldur's gate one for the first time and enjoyed it immensely, but the transfer to two is simultaneously a barrier to entry and a punch in the gut. Turns out it doesn't matter who your party was at the end of one, because at the beginning of two your party defaults to the "goodly" party, one of the members of which stating how "we left the world a better place". My actual party consisted of only evil members, so I certainly don't remember leaving anything off for the better between murdering peasants for pocket change.

I don't know if this makes things better or worse, but the game recognizes who died in the previous one to a point. I found out after the fact that Minsc would of shown up in one of the cages had I not reduced him to his constituent parts with the end of a broad sword in the previous game. Some how this feels worse, so the events in the last game did happen, but only partially? This mess has made it extremely hard to continue despite two supposedly being the better game, but my immersion is totally destroyed at this point and I'm having a hard time moving on with these characters I despise.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

WillYouStopDave said:


> My general way of dealing with drivers these days is just leaving them alone unless there's a problem. If my computer is running fine, I don't update the drivers (or anything else) until it is running not fine.


Ironically with my computer I normally live by the same code as yourself (if it ain't broke, don't fix it), but I thought I'd treat myself by giving my system a boost with some brand new drivers.... *hits self up the head* doh


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I just realized that the Ace Attorney anime will air (in Japan) on April 2nd...

What if it's some sort of sick, sadistic, twisted joke...? Like, "HAHA YOU WAITED YOUR ENTIRE LIFE FOR THIS AND YOURE NOT GETTING IT APRIL FOOLS" ?

I really hope it's not.


----------



## Fat Man

Wow, never thought Ted of all things would be made into a Figma. Were the Ted movies really that popular in Japan?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lmao so when are tapatalk and tumblr gonna step up their game and fix their buggy, crash filled apps instead of releasing updates that merely add yet even more crappy useless features that bring more bugs in their wake??

*softly in the distance* "never lol"

awesome


----------



## ShatteredGlass

O_O I noticed Oppo's Facebook page has >10 million likes. That's surprising, but it's a good thing, considering phones that Oppo make are often considerably better than their direct competition. Relatively low key brands like Oppo deserve more recognition imo.

I also noticed that the newly released Samsung Galaxy S7 costs an eye watering $1149 AUD for its cheapest model....... *cries forever*


----------



## unemployment simulator

I love this guy




advanced warning, lots of swears in his satirical gaming rants


----------



## Estillum

What's the point of gaming mice? I've played hundreds of PC games and I have never once even remotely ran into the situation in which the buttons on my keyboard or mouse weren't already sufficient. Also a simple optical mouse is already extremely responsive on any surface that matters, why are people paying a small fortune for these things?


----------



## feels

I'm wanting to get my boyfriend a really good gaming PC for his birthday from like ibuypower or something, but I don't know dick about computers. 

Also, in FFX I got to the battle with Seymour right before you leave Mt. Gagazet. This battle was so ****ing hard as a kid but it only took like 5 minutes this time. Kicking his *** made me so damn happy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

feels said:


> I'm wanting to get my boyfriend a really good gaming PC for his birthday from like ibuypower or something, but I don't know dick about computers.


 If you're willing to learn a few things you should be able to find many videos on Youtube that show you exactly how to assemble a PC.

It would, however, probably be a hell of a ride if you don't know anything about it as of now. But it's easy to find parts lists for PCs that have had the bugs worked out of them and all you have to do is order all the parts and put them together. At that point if you can install the OS you're good to go. If he's a gamer he probably knows how to configure all the software.


----------



## Barakiel

I just noticed this smiley looks like one of W.D. Gaster's fanboys

:um









okay this image was way smaller when I posted yesterday, no idea why it grew in size since then :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Estillum said:


> What's the point of gaming mice? I've played hundreds of PC games and I have never once even remotely ran into the situation in which the buttons on my keyboard or mouse weren't already sufficient. Also a simple optical mouse is already extremely responsive on any surface that matters, why are people paying a small fortune for these things?


I don't get the hype for those either. I've always use the cheapest mouse i could buy and it was fine. Hell, i got really good at quake 3 using an old track-ball mouse back in the day when everyone was using optical. I could railgun dudes left and right. And it was humorous when i said brb cleaning my mouse.

I can understand it might be fun for mmos if you want your best skills a click away though. I've thought of buying one for Path of Exile before for that reason. But at 100$ a pop, no way!
They're just overpriced novelty gadgets in the end.


----------



## Moxi

Estillum said:


> What's the point of gaming mice? I've played hundreds of PC games and I have never once even remotely ran into the situation in which the buttons on my keyboard or mouse weren't already sufficient. Also a simple optical mouse is already extremely responsive on any surface that matters, why are people paying a small fortune for these things?


Ease of access. I have ~30 skills to use in one game, so it's more enjoyable than trying to mash Alt/Ctrl/Shift.

You can get them way cheaper than $100, too.


----------



## SilentStrike

I saw a lot of people recommending The Simpsons comic books on some forums, i saw comics fans and Simpsons fans say that the comics are great, as a kind of lost seasons of the seasons where they are still good and never lost quality, and being a huge fan of the earlier seasons, i of course got the comics as fast as i could and they are actually fun, not exactly the same as the earlier seasons as the stories are zannier and with more random stuff happening although there is still alot of what made the first seasons great, so the comics are actually a mix of early and late seasons of the comics although they take out what makes the last ones suck.
...The problem is the color, almost every single character looks exactly the same as they do in the show...except Bart Simpson, because he usually appears in the comics with blue shorts and a blue shirt instead of the usual orange one, and it baffles me for two reasons, the first is that like i said every single other character looks exactly the same so Bart stands out, and the second is that it is not all issues, some issues have Bart using his orange shirt only for the next one to be blue.
...What the hell?


----------



## unemployment simulator

sony is reportedly developing a playstation 4.5 
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/18/sony-is-reportedly-developing-a-playstation-4-5-for-4k-gaming/

makes sense since the ps4 is quite underpowered compared to top line pc gaming, mind you thats often been the case with consoles vs pcs. supposedly the ps4/xbox one has difficulty with 1080p 60fps in some games? if this actually happens and proves popular then it could royally **** nintendo with their nx console, since rumour is that the nx is only around as powerful as xbox one/ps4.


----------



## Yer Blues

Can't beat New Jersey on all star in NHL 2016.


Rigged!


----------



## user2017

Well, I can't understand why people think I play too much World of tanks, haha.

According to a statistics site, I play 146.2 battles per day on average for the last 7 days. My average battle time is about 6 minutes... Yes...


----------



## unemployment simulator

someone should turn that into a piece of art.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> I just noticed this smiley looks like one of W.D. Gaster's fanboys
> 
> :um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay this image was way smaller when I posted yesterday, no idea why it grew in size since then :afr


lmao that's me 2 sans, observing his every movement/twitch with great interest & curiosity and turning in2 a horny fangurl upon seeing him in any nsfw artwork ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I have a couple of questions about the iPhone SE.

Firstly, how much RAM does it have? I seriously think it might have 1GB of RAM instead of 2. Apple are big on skimping out on things like that. If it does indeed have 1GB, maybe it's at least LPDDR4?

Secondly, is the processor underclocked at all? On GSMArena it says it runs at 1.84 GHz just like the 6S, though I'm unsure on that as I doubt people have been able to run benchmarks on it. A company like Apple would probably be pretty strict about that kind of thing too, since the specs they put in their phones are often lacking in the (admittedly somewhat superficial) numbers aspect, and they'd rather not advertise the numbers in their presentations since they're fairly uninspiring, which might not be good for sales if revealed before release. The A9 chip is literally 1.84 GHz dual core, which, on paper, sounds far slower than something like the 2014 Galaxy S5, which has a 2.5 GHz quad core Snapdragon 801 & 2GB of RAM. Benchmarks show that this is far from the case, however. I'm sure the iPhone SE is still very fast, but I wouldn't be surprised if the CPU and maybe the GPU were underclocked somewhat, probably to 1.5 GHz or so.

I would've said that the justification for the underclocking would have been to conserve battery, but not only is the SE's battery _only a little bit smaller_ than the 6S's, the screen is also significantly smaller and consequently less power hungry. If anything, the battery life should be a bit better than the 6S as it is, even with the processor at its native(?) clock speed.
I think it'd be a good decision to underclock the processor, due to its battery saving benefits and the fact that the processor would be pretty damn powerful anyway. Another justification would be the price, which actually seems surprisingly low; $679 in Australia for the 16 GB model.

Thirdly, um... what??? That's surprisingly cheap... almost too cheap? This IS Apple right? I was actually expecting a price more along the lines of $800-900 AUD; considering the fact it's being shown as an iPhone 5s with the 6s features, minus only the 3D Touch (not that that's a surprise). 12 MP Camera, 4K recording, live photos, the same storage options, that retina flash thing... the works. Does 3D Touch cost a lot of $$$ or something? There has to be some reason Apple are selling this thing for like $400 less than the 6s, even though the 6s really isn't all that much better? If you happen to actually prefer the smaller form factor, assume the innards are truly the same (including the configuration), and don't really care for 3D touch, then the iPhone SE seems to be drastically better value.

Colour me confused.

Edit: I went on the Apple website and looked at the pricing. The 6S is $1079 like I thought, the SE is $679, and the 6 (a 2014 phone w/ 1GB RAM, the A8 chip, and an 8MP camera, i.e INFERIOR technology than the SE) costs an utterly absurd $929. All of these prices are for the 16 GB entry level movels.

Colour me flabbergasted.


----------



## Barakiel

I really hope this is the decline and fall of the Gawker Empire we're finally witnessing tbh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Love when I see someone on tumblr has reblogged a Skyrim photo/gif with some visual mods of like the sky and stuff and there's tons of tags like #North #Aurora Borealis #nature #Scandinavia and it's like :haha you don't even know it's a video game do you?



Barakiel said:


> I really hope this is the decline and fall of the Gawker Empire we're finally witnessing tbh


what makes you say that? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Barakiel said:


> I really hope this is the decline and fall of the Gawker Empire we're finally witnessing tbh


Let it crash and burn, Kotaku's death will be by far the most satisfying.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> what makes you say that? Not that I'm complaining.


Have you heard about the whole Hulk Hogan fiasco? My dash was filled with photoshops of him bodyslamming the Gawker logo, so that's really the only reason why I know about it :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Have you heard about the whole Hulk Hogan fiasco? My dash was filled with photoshops of him bodyslamming the Gawker logo, so that's really the only reason why I know about it :um


lol no didn't hear about that. Just googled though he sued them for $115 Million damn (cba really in reading more.) Well a few of their sites have shut down I believe last year. They are a pretty scummy company so yeah.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> I really hope this is the decline and fall of the Gawker Empire we're finally witnessing tbh


..What is the Gawker Empire?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm wondering whether VR would prefer more than 4 cores and/or Hyperthreading... ???


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm so tired of these god damn early alpha access games that will never be complete but people still support them anyway. Is that what the industry is now? No standards or anything, just release a half-finished product and hope people bite?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Only one week left until the Ace Attorney anime!!


----------



## Barakiel

I'm not sure how much I really enjoyed Pokemon as a kid. I've only played Sapphire and a lil bit of LeafGreen but for me it was more like a pixelated adventure game with button mashing. I certainly didn't pay much attention at all to the stats and stuff. Feel like maybe I would enjoy the newer games if I bought them, but of course you need money to do that >_>



TheSilentGamer said:


> Only one week left until the Ace Attorney anime!


I haven't even gotten around to playing the games yet


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Barakiel said:


> I haven't even gotten around to playing the games yet


The anime is supposedly gonna be based on PW:AA and JFA. So you'll only need to play the first 2 games to know who's who and what's going on.

But my problem with that is...

HOW THE **** AM I SUPPOSED TO RELIGIOUSLY WATCH THIS IF IT'S ONLY BASED ON THE FIRST TWO GAMES?

WHY

(But you should definitely give the entire series a go. It's worth it.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I won my third tournament in Warband, and a tidy sum money by cleverly betting on myself.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

TheSilentGamer said:


> Only one week left until the Ace Attorney anime!!


I'm expecting at least 11 "IGIARI!!1" per episode thank you

But then again, hype leads to disappointment in most cases... Seriously, name me _one_ good anime based on a video game. I'm hoping it won't be rushed, but I know I'll enjoy seeing the story animated even if it doesn't meet my expectations.

but it's gonna be so hard to get used to hearing the original names holy ****
I got so used to Phoenix and Edgeworth lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't get my Sim laid. He's trying to get this guy's attention but he's always busy with work and the other guy won't ever come out when I invite him out because he doesn't want to. :') (He hasn't met any other cute guys yet and many others are married.)

I decided we'll have to try with women because there's lots of attractive female Sims in my neighbourhood (since I made most of them  custom world) and may as well. He started flirting with a girl in a nightclub and she left half way through. Her two friends as well.

One female Sim he was talking to literally disappeared from the neighbourhood mid conversation, like it was a NPC generated by the game to work as a bartender I think, but since I'd started talking to them before they started, another NPC took over and the game 'cleared them up' 

I was like 'OH COME ON'


----------



## foe

Anybody know good simulation games involving stock trading or sports betting?

Preferably free. Android mobile would be nice so I can just play on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I never learn. I ordered a part for my computer 2 days ago on Amazon and according to the tracking it hasn't ****ing moved an inch since I ordered it. I know it's free shipping and all but they're the ones who offer free shipping for orders over $35. If they're going to do it, they should make it normal shipping and not make you wait forever. I know why they do it. They're trying to annoy people into paying for Prime.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't get my Sim laid. He's trying to get this guy's attention but he's always busy with work and the other guy won't ever come out when I invite him out because he doesn't want to. :') (He hasn't met any other cute guys yet and many others are married.)
> 
> I decided we'll have to try with women because there's lots of attractive female Sims in my neighbourhood (since I made most of them  custom world) and may as well. He started flirting with a girl in a nightclub and she left half way through. Her two friends as well.
> 
> One female Sim he was talking to literally disappeared from the neighbourhood mid conversation, like it was a NPC generated by the game to work as a bartender I think, but since I'd started talking to them before they started, another NPC took over and the game 'cleared them up'
> 
> I was like 'OH COME ON'


 :lol


----------



## KelsKels

Hm.. thinking about vr. I should have tried the oculus when we went to pax. It seems really cool.. but I don't know if I want to jump on the bandwagon just yet. Maybe wait til its out a while and see if its really worth it. The more I see the more I want it though. I think I'd stick with the ps4s version though since I'm not a member of the master race. Although I read somewhere that you'd need a camera.. ugh idk. It just seems like a lot for something that maybe isn't even that cool and doesn't really have a lot of titles available.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Can I just like, talk about Sonic CD for a second...

I must say, Sonic CD is definitely right up there with the most interesting games its franchise, released in 1993 for the ill-fated Sega CD, it ended up being the most popular game for the Mega Drive add-on, though I don't think that says much since I believe most people actually played Sonic CD through the Sonic Gems Collection, which literally described Sonic CD as 'rare'.

It was the first Sonic game I ever played and subsequently, I have more nostalgia for this game than the [arguably] better 16 bit Sonic games. I grew up playing this game and I enjoyed it, though now I don't necessarily find it as fun to play as the rest of the 16 bit Sonic games (with the exception of Sonic 1), it certainly has its place as easily being the most unique of its era in the franchise.

This uniqueness applied to basically every facet of the game; the level design, the story, the time travelling idea, the music, and the graphics & art design.
The level design focused more on exploration, and this fit with the story, which incorporated the time travelling theme. The levels were considerably slower than their Mega Drive counterparts, instilling a priority of precision over speed, which was particularly essential for travelling through various periods of time in each level. You see, in order to utilize the ability to travel through time, you're required to pass a sign that has the appropriate label for the time zone you wish to enter, i.e, past & future. Once you pass the sign, you have to keep Sonic running nonstop for a few seconds, in a similar fashion to something like Back to the Future. If you get hit by and obstacle or are otherwise stopped, you'll lose the ability to change the time zone until you find another sign. If you're successful in maintaining the running speed for a sufficient period of time, you'll change the time zone.
This is interesting because it means that you pretty much have to plan ahead your path; deal with the potential obstacles that could pose a problem, and get your timing & precision down to a t. The level design is not designed in such a way that this is an easy task either. In a game like Sonic 2, where there is a lot of space in most levels that are simply there to keep the speed going, time travelling would require little skill. In Sonic CD, however, the levels are designed in such a way where there is little empty space. Every bit of terrain is there for a reason, and in various examples, can be utilized to your advantage. It's all very methodical and it's definitely an interesting change of pace for the series.

The music and art design are very unique for not only the 16 bit games, but the series in general in my opinion. The Sega CD is more powerful than the Mega Drive and it shows. The environments are extremely colourful, detailed with fantastic backgrounds and visually varied, especially through the various time zones. It's really interesting to see how the zones looked while they were thrown under Eggman's influence, or in either of the two possible futures, which depend on whether or not Sonic destroys Eggman's machines that he went to the past in each zone in order to plant. I guess you could see the formula of past = prehistoric, present = standard Sonic, bad future = broken down, ugly and murky, and good future = lovely pretty & bright utopia a little predictable and rudimentary, but I still really enjoy it and think it's a cool, unique idea.
The music shares the distinction of being some of the most fresh and unique the series has seen. Sonic CD has two soundtracks; the one in the American and Sonic Gems collection versions of Sonic CD (the latter of which being the one I grew up with), and the Japanese/European version, which most people seem to prefer. I don't really have a distinct preference, as I think both of the soundtracks have their own strengths. The American soundtrack is generally more dark and atmospheric; filled with tunes that, in my opinion, fit the levels better. The Japanese soundtrack is more random & upbeat and occasionally strange in an abstract sense. The American soundtrack seems to be more edgy and 'cool' (more in line with Sonic's commercial image in America), with more pronounced beats and more liberal use of the electric guitar. The Japanese soundtrack is more lighthearted and hip-hop-y. It positions itself in the foreground while the American soundtrack belongs more in the background. Some of the American songs are interesting because they're dark and twisted, ESPECIALLY something like Metallic Madness' bad future theme. If I were to state which version I prefer in a general sense for each level, my preferences would go like this:

Palmtree Panic: *Japanese*
Collision Chaos: *Japanese*
Tidal Tempest: *American* (I live 4 that funky fresh present beat)
Quartz Quadrant: *American*
Wacky Workbench: *Japanese*
Stardust Speedway: *Japanese* (though this one's close)
Metallic Madness: Uhhhh... I seriously dislike the American present theme but quite like the Japanese version, though I have seriously mixed feelings towards the Japanese bad future theme, but really enjoy the dark and twisted sound of the American version - *Tie*.
Boss: *American* (I love how dark and twisted the American theme is) [Though I must give props to the Japanese final boss theme, which is awesome. The American version uses the normal boss theme in the final boss]
Special Stage: *Japanese* (by a long shot; it's 2fresh4me)

The past songs are also quite nice. Interestingly, they're the same between the American and Japanese versions. I think it's cool that these particular songs fit nicely with both soundtracks too. Fun fact: another interesting thing about the past songs is they're actually in a different file format than the rest of the songs. This is in order to make the songs sound lower quality, to fit with the past theme. I think that's a nice touch. It's also the reason that only the past songs will play if you try emulating the game.

I doubt anybody will read this all the way through, but there you have it; a jumbled article thing on my thoughts on Sonic CD that I spent far too much time writing when I could have been studying for school.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never learn. I ordered a part for my computer 2 days ago on Amazon and according to the tracking it hasn't ****ing moved an inch since I ordered it. I know it's free shipping and all but they're the ones who offer free shipping for orders over $35. If they're going to do it, they should make it normal shipping and not make you wait forever. I know why they do it. They're trying to annoy people into paying for Prime.


 ****ing thing still hasn't shipped.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ShatteredGlass said:


> lmao that's me 2 sans. observing his every movement/twitch with great interest & curiosity and turning in2 a horny fangurl upon seeing him in any nsfw artwork. Word. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


LOL I pasted this post into Wordcounter.net and added the 2 full stops and the word 'word' to satisfy the site's requirement for >2 sentences, and it says "reading level: college graduate".


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> Can I just like, talk about Sonic CD for a second...
> 
> I must say, Sonic CD is definitely right up there with the most interesting games its franchise, released in 1993 for the less than popular Sega CD, it ended up being the most popular game for the Mega Drive add-on, though I don't think that says much since I believe most people actually played Sonic CD through the Sonic Gems Collection, which literally described Sonic CD as 'rare'.


I've played it on the actual console  I'm that old!
I still can hum some of it's music in my head so it speaks of the quality. Especially the opening song. I still remember it by heart. Sonic cd is my favorite sonic game by far. Basically the only sonic game i enjoy lol.



ShatteredGlass said:


> The Sega CD is more powerful than the Mega Drive and it shows


Definitely. It has some of my favorite games of all time, like Flashback and Snatcher. It also has the best version of Final Fight, if you like that game.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> ****ing thing still hasn't shipped.


That's pretty bad for Amazon. Did they give you an estimated delivery date? You might have to contact them. I had a book that never turned up once years ago until I asked them about it, that was using a free trial of prime as well.


----------



## Aribeth

Tried Hitman Absolution, deleted after a few hours. Horrible game.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Aribeth said:


> Tried Hitman Absolution, deleted after a few hours. Horrible game.


Did you like the others in the series and just hated this one, or is this not your type of game?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's pretty bad for Amazon. Did they give you an estimated delivery date? You might have to contact them. I had a book that never turned up once years ago until I asked them about it, that was using a free trial of prime as well.


 No. They're doing it because I chose the free shipping, which is often slow.

They do it on purpose when people choose the free shipping here. They hold it back and just don't send it out for days. Every once in a while if you order something expensive, it ships the same day, so it's kinda hard to predict. Since this cost over $100, I assumed they might be keen to ship it a little faster.

Anyway, yeah. It said it wouldn't ship until next week when I ordered it but sometimes it says that and it ships the same day. Last time I ordered something and actually paid like 10 dollars for shipping it took it two weeks. If Amazon doesn't take their sweet time shipping it out, USPS drags their feet for days.

Amazon used to be better, I think. The first thing I ever ordered from them cost like $5 with free shipping and was here in two days. I have never used Prime and the shipping has always been all over the place. I try to find the closest place sometimes. I picked one that said it shipped from my own state once and they actually sent it to another state before it turned around and came back (according to the tracking). If you can get any tracking at all, you can usually see where your item just sits in one spot for several days.

It's my own fault, probably. I could have chosen guaranteed two day shipping but that would have been $20 extra. Crazy.

Anyway, like I said. I always regret doing business with Amazon these days. I've been thinking about trying Newegg for PC related stuff.


----------



## Aribeth

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Did you like the others in the series and just hated this one, or is this not your type of game?


I liked the first *Hitman (Codename 47)*. Although it had its flaws, it had awesome soundtrack and some very memorable levels (the first ones in Hong Kong, the jungle one, the hotel level, the mental hospital...).

*Hitman 2: Silent Assassin* sucked ***. Bad level design, horrible disguise system (enemies can detect you from 50 meters away through the disguise) that just made you want to start shooting everybody just to realize how bad it was at it. Only two good levels in the entire game - the one with the hospital in India and St. Petersburg Revisited. Here is where the series started to have crap controls because of lazy porting (first game was PC exclusive so it had no such issues). The soundtrack was also garbage.

*Hitman: Contracts* was better than 2, but not as good as the first one. Half of the levels were crappy remakes of levels from the first game. The other half were quite nice but felt kinda pointless because the game didn't really have a story. Still a bad disguise system, similar to 2 but not as worse. Again, bad controls.

*Hitman: Blood Money *is the best in the series by far - it got almost everything right: diverse and memorable levels, disguise system like the first game, greatly improved shooting mechanics, great ending. Other than crappy controls and the soundtrack being nowhere as good as in the first one, it was a great Hitman game.

But then Absolution came out. I like to call it *Hitman: Abortion*. Very different from the other games, in a really bad way: the levels are very linear and small and they were split into mini-levels with checkpoints and are completely isolated from each other, which makes everything you did in the previous ones irrelevant (as long as you passed them). The disguise system went back to the one from Silent Assassin where everyone would instantly see through the disguise from across the room, and it forced you to use a crappy nonsensical game mechanic called Instinct which completely breaks immersion and was made only so that xbox kids can actually finish a level. The game is full of stupid quick time events. They also removed the map system completely - it was extremely useful in the previous games, almost crucial. The entire game basically feels like you're playing an interactive action game where you occasionally press a few buttons (that you are allowed to press). Hiding bodies now means "put them in the nearest dumpster" (which is like 10 metres away from you no matter where you are - the levels are FULL of these things). Oh, and did I mention that people can still see through your disguise even if you have a mask over your face? And lastly, the story and characters are extremely bad. Flat out pathetic. I can't believe they actually spent millions of dollars for face motion capture technology that is only being used in crap quality movies (not even cutscenes, just movies. why not hire actors then?). Just a horrible game overall, I wouldn't even give it a 5/10.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm pretty amazed/happy with what happened with Overwatch this week. That's a game that I literally didn't even know existed until Thursday, and now it is firmly on my radar and I want to find out more about it. It'd be cool if Blizzard could have that team take a look at revising some hearthstone cards.


----------



## goldiron

I wish I can get Fallout 4. In Fallout 4 you can build a settlement and that would be pretty cool. I played it once but that for at least 20 minutes not enough time for a game like Fallout 4.That game is crazy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Tried Hitman Absolution, deleted after a few hours. Horrible game.


haha i hated that game so much too. Played it a few months ago. God damn garbage compared to blood money.

Did you try the new one that will come out in multiple episodes? I haven't yet, but it looks kind of good.

I still can't believe games are starting to be released in episodes now. What the **** is going on with gaming these days.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like faeries in general (haven't played a Pokemon game with fairy type Pokemon though,) and I like Eevee, but Sylveon is such a disappointing looking Pokemon. It's the only Eevee evolution I don't really like the look of at all.










Flaeron and Umbreon were my all time favs though. I like Jolteon too. But I think Glaceon is my favourite newer one (new for me, I'm way behind in Pokemon lol...)

it's kind of bothering me a little that they're not in chronological order in that gif..


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

9 more days, gaaaaahh


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like faeries in general (haven't played a Pokemon game with fairy type Pokemon though,) and I like Eevee, but Sylveon is such a disappointing looking Pokemon. It's the only Eevee evolution I don't really like the look of at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaeron and Umbreon were my all time favs though. I like Jolteon too. But I think Glaceon is my favourite newer one (new for me, I'm way behind in Pokemon lol...)
> 
> it's kind of bothering me a little that they're not in chronological order in that gif..


Oh cool, I didn't know Eevee had so many evolutions. All I knew was Flareon, Jolteon, and Vaporeon. Back in the day on Gameboy Color I would just evolve Eevee to Vaporeon because I needed someone to learn "surf". Lmao. But I think Flareon is the coolest.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

THE FIRST EPISODE OF THE AA ANIME IS UP

I REPEAT

THE

FIRST

EPISODE

iS

UP

now we just have to wait another week for the second episode. i'm literally screeching atm


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is the film Children Who Chase Lost Voices called Journey to Agartha in the UK? That doesn't sound anywhere near as cool. Also in Japanese it's children who chase stars.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

TheSilentGamer said:


> THE FIRST EPISODE OF THE AA ANIME IS UP
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> THE
> 
> FIRST
> 
> EPISODE
> 
> iS
> 
> UP
> 
> now we just have to wait another week for the second episode. i'm literally screeching atm


I'm not a fan of the Phoenix x Edgeworth pairing at all...

...But after watching the Ace Attorney anime's opening...

...And seeing two grown men playing cliff-side tug-of-war with the golden chains of the law on a beach...

&#8230; Yeah.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## 629753

Aribeth said:


> Tried Hitman Absolution, deleted after a few hours. Horrible game.


omg


----------



## Wanderlust89

It's a Pink Floyd mood kind of day. Speaking of which, I like how my poster of the screaming face above my bed gives my room a cool spooky look.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Even though I like the landlord and I don't mind the tenant, I love it when they're both out of the house so I can enjoy the silence.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Accidentally deleted some photos on my phone. It didn't even ask if I was sure.
I looked online and its all apps that I need to download. Seems like a terrible oversight, unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## Fat Man

I think my Wii U is dying. It only stays on for about 2-3 hours then it shuts off due to overheating. Plus, my gamepad only stays on for a total of 15 minutes then dies(I'm not exaggerating).


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Yesterday I was trying the setup a streamer I watched used, and someone I fought sent me a friend request and was like 'i watch that streamer too' and we talked strategy for a bit, like an hour. That was pretty cool.


----------



## goldiron

Nanosupport8 said:


> I think my Wii U is dying. It only stays on for about 2-3 hours then it shuts off due to overheating. Plus, my gamepad only stays on for a total of 15 minutes then dies(I'm not exaggerating).


You play Wii U for 2-3 hours. That is a long time.

My phone also dies pretty quickly. My old phone went missing and my new phone is now Galaxy S1. I think that is why it dies quickly.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> Did you try the new one that will come out in multiple episodes? I haven't yet, but it looks kind of good.


No, I'm not gonna bother with it until it's a full game.


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> I think my Wii U is dying. It only stays on for about 2-3 hours then it shuts off due to overheating. Plus, my gamepad only stays on for a total of 15 minutes then dies(I'm not exaggerating).


I've had consoles break due to overheating. Now I use a low-power handheld vacuum to clean them out.

Maybe replacing the GamePad's battery will fix the problem. I think you can now buy a bigger GamePad battery that lasts longer too.


----------



## Paperback Writer

TheSilentGamer said:


> THE FIRST EPISODE OF THE AA ANIME IS UP
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> THE
> 
> FIRST
> 
> EPISODE
> 
> iS
> 
> UP
> 
> now we just have to wait another week for the second episode. i'm literally screeching atm


 As much as I love Ace Attorney and want to watch this, I might wait until there are more episodes up. I don't think I've ever watched an anime where I've had to wait a week for each new episode. :lol

...It probably wont be long until I break and watch it anyway.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Paperback Writer said:


> As much as I love Ace Attorney and want to watch this, I might wait until there are more episodes up. I don't think I've ever watched an anime where I've had to wait a week for each new episode.
> ...It probably wont be long until I break and watch it anyway.












Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nanosupport8 said:


> I think my Wii U is dying. It only stays on for about 2-3 hours then it shuts off due to overheating. Plus, my gamepad only stays on for a total of 15 minutes then dies(I'm not exaggerating).


 Does the Wii have a fan in it? If it does, take it apart and see if you can repair (lubricate), clean or replace the fan. If it doesn't have a fan, drill some holes in the case and buy a fan for it. Probably won't fix it for good unless it jut has a dead fan in it already. You'd be surprised how much difference airflow makes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never learn. I ordered a part for my computer 2 days ago on Amazon and according to the tracking it hasn't ****ing moved an inch since I ordered it. I know it's free shipping and all but they're the ones who offer free shipping for orders over $35. If they're going to do it, they should make it normal shipping and not make you wait forever. I know why they do it. They're trying to annoy people into paying for Prime.





WillYouStopDave said:


> ****ing thing still hasn't shipped.





Persephone The Dread said:


> That's pretty bad for Amazon. Did they give you an estimated delivery date? You might have to contact them. I had a book that never turned up once years ago until I asked them about it, that was using a free trial of prime as well.





WillYouStopDave said:


> No. They're doing it because I chose the free shipping, which is often slow.
> 
> They do it on purpose when people choose the free shipping here. They hold it back and just don't send it out for days. Every once in a while if you order something expensive, it ships the same day, so it's kinda hard to predict. Since this cost over $100, I assumed they might be keen to ship it a little faster.
> 
> Anyway, yeah. It said it wouldn't ship until next week when I ordered it but sometimes it says that and it ships the same day. Last time I ordered something and actually paid like 10 dollars for shipping it took it two weeks. If Amazon doesn't take their sweet time shipping it out, USPS drags their feet for days.
> 
> Amazon used to be better, I think. The first thing I ever ordered from them cost like $5 with free shipping and was here in two days. I have never used Prime and the shipping has always been all over the place. I try to find the closest place sometimes. I picked one that said it shipped from my own state once and they actually sent it to another state before it turned around and came back (according to the tracking). If you can get any tracking at all, you can usually see where your item just sits in one spot for several days.
> 
> It's my own fault, probably. I could have chosen guaranteed two day shipping but that would have been $20 extra. Crazy.
> 
> Anyway, like I said. I always regret doing business with Amazon these days. I've been thinking about trying Newegg for PC related stuff.


 OMFG the damn thing still says "Preparing for shipment". I'm sure it will ship eventually but I am pissed!


----------



## Fat Man

Arbre said:


> I've had consoles break due to overheating. Now I use a low-power handheld vacuum to clean them out.





WillYouStopDave said:


> Does the Wii have a fan in it? If it does, take it apart and see if you can repair (lubricate), clean or replace the fan. If it doesn't have a fan, drill some holes in the case and buy a fan for it. Probably won't fix it for good unless it jut has a dead fan in it already. You'd be surprised how much difference airflow makes.


Of all the three years I've had my Wii U, I've never attempted to can the inside, I only clean the outside. In hindsight, the state of my Wii U is pretty much my fault:serious:. thanks for the advice. :smile2:



Arbre said:


> Maybe replacing the GamePad's battery will fix the problem. I think you can now buy a bigger GamePad battery that lasts longer too.


I think I'm going to send my gamepad in for repairs instead. Unfortunately, there's more issues with my gamepad than just a bad battery.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> OMFG the damn thing still says "Preparing for shipment". I'm sure it will ship eventually but I am pissed!


 OK. So it has FINALLY moved! It's moved 3 times since yesterday. But here's the catch. IT'S STILL IN THE SAME DAMN CITY! :wtf:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## TheSilentGamer

SZS is so criminally underrated that it makes me want to cry


----------



## Tokztero

Can't wait for the release of Pascal GPUs. I rarely buy flagship GPUs but if the GTX 1080 is at least 30% faster than a GTX 980 TI with less power consumption and at the same price I will go for it. The manufacturing process on the new 16nm die and the newly implemented HBM Gen2 memory chips should be more than enough to meet my requirements.


----------



## SilentStrike

TheSilentGamer said:


> SZS is so criminally underrated that it makes me want to cry


It was popular for a while but the popularity decreased over time, but that happens to most popular anime, only some anime like Evangelion and Sword Art online seem to continue to be popular after a few seasons while the rest kinda fades aways like SZS,Lucky Star(not that i ever liked Lucky Star anwyays) and Cromartie High School.
Still at least it got to actually be popular, other comedy series i love like Hare+Guu, Tentai Senshi Sunred and Tonari No Seki-Kun never became as popular as SZS ever was.
Though at least in the case of Tentai Senshi Sunred, the opening made it seem more like an super sentai action anime and less like an comedy even having Sunred doing attacks and wearing his outfit(in the anime, he never wears the outift except in very rare, not even a full episode occasions) which is not what the anime is like at all.
Still an nice opening though.


----------



## Hikin

I just got nuked in Civ 5 right when "Enter Sandman" by Metallica started playing in my playlist. Certainly added a bit of drama.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder if Nvidia will release a new entry in the x20m series; presumably the 1020m. Being someone with little in the way of money and a desire for a laptop over a destop, I'll be very interested in the performance improvements over the 920m. I also have my fingers crossed it'll be manufactured on a 16nm process. Though I don't know why it wouldn't be.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Still waiting for some Sonic Boom Fire & Ice footage/screenshots/details, Sega. -_-

Let's not forget the absence of any Pokemon Sun & Moon footage/screenshots/details as well, Nintendo. -_-


----------



## Nunuc

I was having unbearable screen tearing issues with Sleeping Dogs (PC), even with V-sync turned on. The solution was to turn Steam's build-in FPS counter on. Zero tearing after that. Weird.

edit. 
Also: Steam, your FPS counter is so tiny that one needs a telescope to see it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

pretty much agree with everything these guys say on retro game pricing. the way things are at the moment, the audacity of some of the people selling stuff and artificially inflating prices.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

At this point, I'm starting to wish I hadn't done it.

OK. Some necessary backstory....

1. In 2012 (or thereabouts) I messed up my (old) computer trying to install Linux (and not knowing what I was doing because I wasn't a Linux nerd). I also didn't know you could clear the motherboard CMOS. (I later figured this out but only AFTER I'd bought the new PC).

2. Basically, what I had done (as I recall) was that I'd screwed up in the BIOS and configured something wrong so that I couldn't even get into the BIOS. I can't remember. All I DO remember is that computer was about 7 years old at the time and I figured it was due for replacement anyway. 

3. So. That was the only computer I had at the time and I suddenly found myself with NO working computers at all. I needed a computer RIGHT NOW. So I went to the store and just bought one.

4. What I ended up buying was an AMD system with the (newish at the time) APU (Integrated CPU and graphics). It was a dual core A6 5400K. Which was a surprisingly good processor for a standard desktop PC for someone who doesn't game. I didn't know until later what an APU actually was or that my new system even had one. In retrospect, I might have simply just bought an Intel system if I had known. I usually tend to be leery of new products. I don't like being a lab rat.

5. Shortly thereafter, I decided to buy a new motherboard and transfer the RAM and the APU to the new motherboard. (I just didn't like the factory motherboard and the audio section was too weak to power my headphones the way I wanted). I ended up buying a MB with a headphone amp built in. Worked like a charm.

6. Recently, I started thinking about upgrading the APU to a newer quad core. I figured the old one had served me well and I never had any serious problems with it. Seeing as to how I'm not a gamer, I don't care that much about graphics. I just wanted the faster CPU section. 

7. So when I installed the new APU, everything seemed to be fine....until I started trying to watch videos. I noticed right away that videos I had just watched two hours prior to installing the new APU were now really laggy/choppy. This was happening on Youtube and elsewhere.

OK. So I figured this had to be a problem with the driver for the new APU (or, rather, that fact that AMD is probably still working the bugs out of the driver for a new chip). 

So there's a "Smooth Video" setting in the driver. I turned that on and it seems to work fine with Youtube videos but doesn't work anywhere else. I'll assume this is because Youtube uses HTML5 and most other sites are still using Flash. 

So, with my nice, shiny new processor, I can watch all the Youtube I want but I can't really watch anything on any site that uses Flash. Until if/when either Adobe or AMD fixes something (And I have no idea what don't work right). The weird part is if I download a flash video and play it with a standalone player, it is still choppy. And this persists even though downloading it apparently transcodes it to MP4.

This whole thing pretty much came about because I had a chance to order a new processor and I chose one that has just been released. In the same price range as the one I ordered, I could have gotten one that's been out for a while and has tons of glowing reviews. I should have gotten that one, I suppose. 

Anyway, my experience with AMD is that they usually fix driver bugs eventually (if in fact that is the problem). I don't think the APU is defective because everything else works and I'm not getting any weird errors anywhere else.

So....if you're thinking about building your own system, the smart way to do it is to go for parts that already have the bugs worked out of them. Don't buy the absolute newest stuff just because it's new. My old APU was slower in the CPU but it played any video I threw at it on this monitor.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Okay okay but WHY don't we have a Persona rap?? It'd be like the Pokemon rap, only with Personas.
Something like this, maybe


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wacky Workbench might just be one of the worst main series Sonic levels ever conceived lmao. As much as I like Sonic CD, Collision Chaos and Wacky Workbench are unfortunate low points that seem to be designed to annoy, lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

some of the advertising for technology is quite amusing. "the worlds best camera in a smartphone" lol ok so a smartphone camera beats some of the best mirrorless or dslr professional cameras then? yea right! :lol


----------



## regimes

this scene pretty much is killing me rn:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Kinda interesting how when I first played Sonic CD, I experienced it with the American soundtrack, which is the one on the Sonic Gems Collection version. For a long time, I thought the Japanese soundtrack was crappy, overrated, and didn't even compare to the comparatively dark, 'conventionally' edgy American one. I thought it was strange that it was so highly regarded among Sonic soundtracks.

Only recently have I actually started listening to the Japanese soundtrack; paying attention to it. In that huge Sonic CD post I made in this thread, I stated that I don't have a distinct preference between the two soundtracks. That has changed now, however. I believe the Japanese soundtrack is vastly superior in almost every level of the game, lol. More fitting for the theme of the zones too, imo. Though I can appreciate that the American soundtrack is slightly better at procuring a sense of atmosphere, and making you feel as if you're in another world; which you are in Sonic CD.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Bless the person who voiced Redd White in the AA anime. Just bless him.


----------



## Barakiel

What exactly does it take to be considered a furry? Does simply liking any kind of anthropomorphic animal characters count? :um


----------



## jonesy497

Barakiel said:


> What exactly does it take to be considered a furry? Does simply liking any kind of anthropomorphic animal characters count? :um


Basically Yeah. It doesn't have to be sexual either


----------



## jonesy497

Kerbal space program is 40% off on steam (now £17.99)... Is it worth it?


----------



## McFly

The oculus rift is supposed to be $600 and the HTC Vive $800. That's way more than I hoped. And right now they're selling for double and triple the cost on ebay. The playstation VR is $400 but you need the system also, as opposed the PC I already have. Not sure if I should take the plunge or wait until the price is around $350, which the rift was expected to be priced. Been waiting since 2014 for one of these, not like you can get those years back.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

jonesy497 said:


> Kerbal space program is 40% off on steam (now £17.99)... Is it worth it?


I enjoyed it a lot, but I no longer play it. I don't know what features they've got at this point, if the campaign mode was ever completed? I bought it as a beta (alpha?) for $21 and I considered that worth it, but I don't know what your gaming budget is. Can't you play a demo first?


----------



## jonesy497

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I enjoyed it a lot, but I no longer play it. I don't know what features they've got at this point, if the campaign mode was ever completed? I bought it as a beta (alpha?) for $21 and I considered that worth it, but I don't know what your gaming budget is. Can't you play a demo first?


Ah, I had no idea there was a demo. Steam kept that hidden well. Installing it now


----------



## Charmander

Really want to replay Dying Light but I have too much work to do atm. :sigh


----------



## unemployment simulator

McFly said:


> The oculus rift is supposed to be $600 and the HTC Vive $800. That's way more than I hoped. And right now they're selling for double and triple the cost on ebay. The playstation VR is $400 but you need the system also, as opposed the PC I already have. Not sure if I should take the plunge or wait until the price is around $350, which the rift was expected to be priced. Been waiting since 2014 for one of these, not like you can get those years back.


don't get a ps4 now, they just revealed the ps neo, which is like an upgraded ps4. basically, this 4.5 called neo is higher spec yet the same price.


----------



## McFly

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> don't get a ps4 now, they just revealed the ps neo, which is like an upgraded ps4. basically, this 4.5 called neo is higher spec yet the same price.


I probably won't go that route because then I'd have to buy the ps4 (or 4.5) games that I already have on PC. But with the PC VR I'll have to upgrade my older motherboard since I use one of those micro motherboards that doesn't have usb 3 which the units require. So it'll be at least $150 used prices on top of the headset. I think the console version will be more reliable though because people will be using the same hardware as opposed to custom pcs with individual video cards which need to be fine tuned with the headsets.


----------



## McFly

Kodak is back in the game and they're still determined to keep film popular. This year they'll release a new super 8 camera with an lcd viewfinder that records audio to a sd card. Price? $750! 

You can get a cheapo super8 camera for like $20 on ebay and a nice prosumer model for under $200 and just record sound separately with a cell phone. They're also going to be selling their film packaged with processing and a 4k transfer (overkill). Estimated cost per roll of film...$50-$75! That's for only 2.5 minutes of footage. Their second bankruptcy should come along shortly.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been pretty obsessed with Sonic CD recently. I've replayed it a number of times in the last few weeks, I listen to the (JP)soundtrack constantly, and I rewatch the opening movie any chance I get over and over.


----------



## SilentStrike

So i have just beat Hyper Light Drifter with almost 4 hours game time, i have not done any of the challenges and there is still stuff to find but i have already seen the ending(the game only has one ending, so New Game plus or 100% in any difficulty ends changes nothing) and i really hate the map of this game so dunno if i will search for the remaining items.

Anyway, keeping in mind i have not tried NG+...this game is amazing, it controls pretty well, exploration is worth doing, the game is beautiful with excellent graphics, the soundtrack is excellent, i just did not find the game that hard, with the way some people were talking, i was expecting something more, after you get the pattern of the enemies and some upgrades, the game is actually easy, hell, i only died once on the final boss, apparently NG+ is a lot harder, but i have seen most of what the world of Hyper Light Drifter has to offer, and the fact that there is no different ending or anything kinda makes me less inclined to play it again, i will probably only play it a while later when i have forgotten some stuff about this game.

Edit: Actually, i had some internet problems so i was forced to play the game in Steam's offline mode, so i think there was two or more hours it did not record, the game takes longer than four hours, it is not that short.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nanosupport8 said:


> I've been pretty obsessed with Sonic CD recently. I've replayed it a number of times in the last few weeks, I listen to the (JP)soundtrack constantly, and I rewatch the opening movie any chance I get over and over.


Ooooooh was this love for Sonic CD instigated by my posts about it?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The Japanese version of Tidal Tempest's present theme is so good at conveying the correct atmosphere for the level (which is a water level) that it's probably not the best song to listen to if you really need to pee and don't have access to a toilet.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Ace Attorney takes place in Japan, but in the localization, it takes place in California.
Maya's favorite food is originally miso ramen, but in the localization, it's burgers.

Ace Attorney is basically like the 4kids of video games, minus the ****.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is Reaper audio so glitchy on playback when I have multiple tracks? It automutes it if I have more than one unmuted and then if I disable automute it's ****ed up. This wasn't happening before...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

This game took way too much influence from their last game. I feel like I'm playing through a level lifted right out of it.


----------



## Fat Man

ShatteredGlass said:


> Ooooooh was this love for Sonic CD instigated by my posts about it?


Wow, I didn't even notice you posted about Soino CD, what a coincidence lol. One day I was listening to Sonic CD's JP soundtrack, and I was like "I should replay Sonic CD", so I did, and I've been kind of obsessed with it ever since.

I like both the US and JP soundtracks, but I personally prefer the JP one. I love how upbeat it sounds.


----------



## unemployment simulator

this looks like it could be awesome.


----------



## Estillum

Doom 4 looks like ****ing ****.


----------



## Fat Man

I haven't been this hyped for a Nendoroid release since Good Smile announced the Kirby Nendoroid. Yay Osomatsu-san Nendoroids!


----------



## Charmander

I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to horror games and I could probably count on one hand the amount that I own, but I just bought Alien Isolation on a whim and I'm really looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Estillum said:


> Doom 4 looks like ****ing ****.


Glad to see i'm not the only one who thinks that. It really does look like ****.

But you know, it passed Bethesda's quality standards lol. It'll be a game of the year. 10/10 IGN.



Charmander said:


> I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to horror games and I could probably count on one hand the amount that I own, but I just bought Alien Isolation on a whim and I'm really looking forward to playing it.


Prepare to die and be jump scared. That Alien is a smart puppy.


----------



## SilentStrike

Charmander said:


> I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to horror games and I could probably count on one hand the amount that I own, but I just bought Alien Isolation on a whim and I'm really looking forward to playing it.


How bad can Alien Isolation be?

I mean, they made an actual pinball table out of that game...not even kidding, there is an actual Alien Isolation pinball table, and you know what, nothing truly scary is ever adapted into pinball.

Look at this, the least scary pinball table ever


----------



## Charmander

SilentStrike said:


> How bad can Alien Isolation be?
> 
> I mean, they made an actual pinball table out of that game...not even kidding, there is an actual Alien Isolation pinball table, and you know what, nothing truly scary is ever adapted into pinball.
> 
> Look at this, the least scary pinball table ever


Out of all the things to come up with... :lol


----------



## bbrownleather

you: "running toward fire monster"
onion head: "no wait, what are you doing!?", and joins the fight.


----------



## feels

Quit playing games with my heart.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I still enjoy Dark Souls 1 a lot more than 3, even after 300+ hours in DS and only 50+ in DS3. I loved Dark Souls 3 at first(and still do) and it looks rather impressive visually and the combat is kind of good and smoother than ever, but they took way too many stuff from Dark Souls 2 and not enough from 1. Like talking to the firekeeper to level up(tired of hearing ashen one) and there's way too many fast travel bonfires. And also the NPCs are kind of boring beside Karla and Greirat.

Dark Souls 3 is what 2 should have been anyhow. It's a lovely game to be honest, but it's no Dark Souls 1.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Scrub-Zero said:


> I still enjoy Dark Souls 1 a lot more than 3, even after 300+ hours in DS and only 50+ in DS3. I loved Dark Souls 3 at first(and still do) and it looks rather impressive visually and the combat is kind of good and smoother than ever, but they took way too many stuff from Dark Souls 2 and not enough from 1. Like talking to the firekeeper to level up(tired of hearing ashen one) and there's way too many fast travel bonfires. And also the NPCs are kind of boring beside Karla and Greirat.
> 
> Dark Souls 3 is what 2 should have been anyhow. It's a lovely game to be honest, but it's no Dark Souls 1.


The game feels too much like bloodborne imo. The game is a mix of demon's souls and bloodborne. They did strip out nearly all the lore from ds2 though, feels like ds2 is considered noncannon.

I find it much harder than ds1.


----------



## Barakiel

I haven't played Animal Crossing or my 3DS in over a month now. I wonder how my town is doing. :|

also I love the remakes of OoT and MM and actually had fun, but I noticed I was mostly focused on doing the main quests and not so much exploring and all that like I did when I was a kid. kinda sad how I don't enjoy that much anymore.


----------



## unemployment simulator

holy ****!!










:rofl:haha

these comments on cod had me laughing my arse off. the official trailer is one of the most disliked videos on youtube! loool. lets see how battlefield reponds with its trailer tomorrow.


----------



## sebastian1

Am I the only one who thought that the Duck Tales and Darkwing Duck theme songs (the original American versions) were sung by black women? Now, I learned the truth about Duck Tales during that revival brought about by DT Remastered a few years ago. The singer was actually some Italian-American dude. Last night, the internet revealed to me that the same guy sang Darkwing Duck and my mind was blown once again


----------



## KelsKels

Really wish I could go to lets play live/kinda funny live/gg live/whatever. Its too bad I live in the middle of nowhere.. If I lived in Oxnard still I could totally go to LA performances and meetups.. but now the closest big city to me is Seattle and thats 6ish hours. I mean we did make it to PAX and a lot of cool people were there.. but I just wish it was easier. I'll be flying into/out of the Austin airport and staying in town at the end of this month.. it would be so cool to run into someone from RT.. I'd be way too nervous to say anything though. I'd love a picture but I'd have a panic attack and black out before I could even say hi to anyone I'm a fan of. I think the dream is to attend RTX and pop xanax the entire time. Maybe one of these years.


----------



## SilentStrike

Is changing a little part of a franchise that bad?

I decided to watch Be Cool Scooby-Doo! because i want to watch something lighthearted and i thought it was unfair to dismiss it just because of its art style(it is the newest show and it kinda looks like Family Guy or American Dad) and...it is actually good, the first episodes were hit-or-miss and Daphne was kinda annoying in the first episodes, but later they finally get it right, and despite looking like something out of an Adult Swim cartoon, it is the same old Scooby-Doo...with one tiny exception being the Scooby-Snacks.

See, unlike every other show where they had to bribe Shaggy and Scooby with those snacks to make them do stuff, in this one they just argue or convince them, and Shaggy and Scooby are more willing to face ghosts or monsters than any other incarnation even if they are still cowards, they did show one episode with Sorcerer Snacks where the factory was being haunted by a "sorcerer", during the episode they use the snacks to bribe them both(which Daphne feels is immoral) to do stuff they already do in other episodes, and due to them saving the factory they changed the name to Scooby-Snacks, hell Shaggy and Scooby even lampshade it by saying Velma and Fred are suckers for giving them treats for something they would end up doing anyways, after that episode, the snacks are not referenced again.

But i see alot of fans hating the absence of Scooby-Snacks, i mean really?, they still need to convince the two to act as bait, there are still people pretending to be monsters, there are still wacky chase scenes, Shaggy and Scooby still do acts to confuse monsters, they still take off masks, they solve mysteries, the word "meddling" is said, is the absence of some snacks really that terrible when everything else is still around?


----------



## feels

It's nice to know even with all these new cards my old Hunter deck can still kick some ***.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol @ call of duty infinite warfare (extra points for that lame name)

looks like ppl are more interested in the mw1 remaster :')


----------



## unemployment simulator

ShatteredGlass said:


> lol @ call of duty infinite warfare (extra points for that lame name)
> 
> looks like ppl are more interested in the mw1 remaster :')


yea, "I heard you get this game free when you buy cod 4 remaster"

:grin2:

battlefield showed their new game last night, check out the like/ dislike ratio of that compared to cod. people are happy with the new bf, its what people want.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My motherboard is doing something weird. It has always been a little wonky when it comes to the temperature sensor for the CPU. Well, actually, I'm not sure about that. I've searched and searched on Goober and I can't ever find a straight answer about AMD APU temp readings being different and weird.

So I replaced my CPU cooler the other day. I put this Arctic Freezer 7 cooler back on there (I bought it a year or so ago and never used it). I noticed right away that the fan speed readings for the fan on that cooler were just bizarre. It would fluctuate between 0 and 67000 RPM. 

I have a setting in my BIOS that I can set so I will get a beep warning if my CPU fan fails or if the CPU overheats. Well, that's nice but there's just one problem. The readings for my temperature and CPU fan speed eventually get "stuck" and never change until I shut the computer down and reboot. That's too unpredictable for my liking. 

I rigged up a different fan on the same cooler and the fan speed readings would still get stuck eventually. I didn't test it but I assume if the reading the BIOS is getting is stuck in the safe zone it's not going to detect it and beep to warn me that the fan has stopped (if it happens). 

SO.....I decided to stop using the PWM fans and the CPU fan header altogether and just plugged the fan into a header that does give the right reading for the fan speed and set that fan header to warn me if the fan fails. The CPU temp sensor still gets stuck but the fan is powerful enough at constant speed that the CPU is not going to overheat unless the fan fails.

Ironically, this is why I bought a name brand board that wasn't the lowest end board Gigabyte offers. I didn't want to have stupid problems like this.


----------



## Estillum

I get a sick sense of satisfaction when a big over-hyped game turns out to be total garbage.

EDIT: That is of course unless it was something I was looking forward to, then I'll proceed to ***** about it several months after it ceases to be relevant.


----------



## Winds

I finally understand where I messed up at after starting over again from scratch. Now I don't know if I should just go back to where I left off at or see this one out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just found a Youtube vid posted (apparently as a joke) in 2008. It's not so funny anymore, I guess.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

GTX 1070 or 1080...??? hmm, c'mon benchmarks


----------



## feels

Doing this weeks 2 card Tavern Brawl with that Timber Wolf/Scavenging Hyena combo


----------



## McFly

If you assemble a deck of cards there's a _very_ good chance it's never been arranged that way before in history:

@14:20


----------



## McFly

KelsKels said:


> Really wish I could go to lets play live/kinda funny live/gg live/whatever. Its too bad I live in the middle of nowhere.. If I lived in *Oxnard* still I could totally go to LA performances and meetups.. but now the closest big city to me is Seattle and thats 6ish hours.


The Nard is right below me. Did you use to live there?


----------



## jonesy497

Battle camp is the best thing since pokemon.


----------



## KelsKels

McFly said:


> The Nard is right below me. Did you use to live there?


Yup I grew up in Oxnard. Went to rose Ave elementary and Fremont intermediate. Moved for high school. My dad was in the Navy and stationed in port Hueneme right before he retired and decided to stay for a while. I still have family down in Camarillo and ventura. I miss it there.. sometimes. I miss the beaches.. we spent a lot of time on silver strand and the ventura harbor and beach. And the Pacific view mall, the Esplanade, thousand oaks mall. Use to eat at pirates grub and grog, and BJ'S. Good times. Now I live in the middle of nowhere Washington.. 7 hours from the coast.


----------



## KelsKels

Dishonored 2 pushed back to November  sad news mayne. I might play the first game again.. but I've already played it 3 times. First time knocked everyone out instead of killing for the good ending, then killed everyone for the bad ending, then ghosted every level and did all side objectives.. which was the most interesting play through. I feel like I've already done everything so I don't know if I'd really be into playing it again even though it has been like 4 years. With all the different paths it is a very re-playable game though. Never bought the dlc.. but f*** Daud. Its funny, I really don't play many games.. but the ones I do I get super into and almost always complete them at _least_ twice.

Not sure I'm super into Corvos new look though..










Meh...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

feels said:


> Doing this weeks 2 card Tavern Brawl with that Timber Wolf/Scavenging Hyena combo


ooooh, crap, I forgot to play. Wonder what havoc I can create with coldlight + a heal.

edit: too slow. Mechwarper decks are so powerful though.


----------



## McFly

KelsKels said:


> Yup I grew up in Oxnard. Went to rose Ave elementary and Fremont intermediate. Moved for high school. My dad was in the Navy and stationed in port Hueneme right before he retired and decided to stay for a while. I still have family down in Camarillo and ventura. I miss it there.. sometimes. I miss the beaches.. we spent a lot of time on silver strand and the ventura harbor and beach. And the Pacific view mall, the Esplanade, thousand oaks mall. Use to eat at pirates grub and grog, and BJ'S. Good times. Now I live in the middle of nowhere Washington.. 7 hours from the coast.


805 represent. I'm in Ventura. Sounds like you enjoyed your time spent down here. Do you ever plan to move back to the area?



KelsKels said:


> Dishonored 2 pushed back to November  sad news mayne. I might play the first game again.. but I've already played it 3 times. First time knocked everyone out instead of killing for the good ending, then killed everyone for the bad ending, then ghosted every level and did all side objectives.. which was the most interesting play through. I feel like I've already done everything so I don't know if I'd really be into playing it again even though it has been like 4 years. With all the different paths it is a very re-playable game though. Never bought the dlc.. but f*** Daud. Its funny, I really don't play many games.. but the ones I do I get super into and almost always complete them at _least_ twice.


The DLC was pretty good in Dishonored. Playing the role of Daud rather than the main character was different and the missions were also fun, especially the Brigamore Witches. Plus you get to see things from his perspective which makes him look less villainous. You also get different powers which I thought were better than in the main game, like being able to summon assassins. They should have just made it into its own game and it would have been a hit.


----------



## KelsKels

McFly said:


> 805 represent. I'm in Ventura. Sounds like you enjoyed your time spent down here. Do you ever plan to move back to the area?
> 
> The DLC was pretty good in Dishonored. Playing the role of Daud rather than the main character was different and the missions were also fun, especially the Brigamore Witches. Plus you get to see things from his perspective which makes him look less villainous. You also get a different which I thought were better than in the main game, like being able to summon assassins. They should have just made it into its own game and it would have been a hit.


I probably won't move back to california.. but you never know. My husband works for the state and has great benefits.. which I really need right now.. so we're stuck for a while. My parents and sister live in Texas, so if anywhere we might move there. Texas is probably the last place I want to be.. but I don't know how long I have with my parents. And yeah I heard the dlc was good.. idk I just wasn't interested in buying it when it came out. I was kind of over the game and wasnt intereated im Daud so I decided it wasn't worth it. Probably missed out.. but eh.

Also.. kind of want to play uncharted 4.. but I haven't played any of the other games and don't own a ps3. Idk if it's worth it.


----------



## McFly

KelsKels said:


> I probably won't move back to california.. but you never know. My husband works for the state and has great benefits.. which I really need right now.. so we're stuck for a while. My parents and sister live in Texas, so if anywhere we might move there. Texas is probably the last place I want to be.. but I don't know how long I have with my parents. And yeah I heard the dlc was good.. idk I just wasn't interested in buying it when it came out. I was kind of over the game and wasnt intereated im Daud so I decided it wasn't worth it. Probably missed out.. but eh.


Looks hot and dry in TX, can't blame you. No offence to Texans.


----------



## KelsKels

McFly said:


> Looks hot and dry in TX, can't blame you. No offence to Texans.


Yeah... that and I'm an extreme liberal atheist. So... lol.


----------



## Estillum

KelsKels said:


> Not sure I'm super into Corvos new look though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...


I didn't know Corvo was still playable, I only heard about Emily being playable... (granted pretty much all my video game news comes through the grape vine). How's that make any sense though? If his daughter is an adult now wouldn't that put Corvo at least in his early fifties? If so I look forward the to all dark knight returns moments in which all the hip young assassins kick the living **** out of him.


----------



## KelsKels

Estillum said:


> I didn't know Corvo was still playable, I only heard about Emily being playable... (granted pretty much all my video game news comes through the grape vine). How's that make any sense though? If his daughter is an adult now wouldn't that put Corvo at least in his early fifties? If so I look forward the to all dark knight returns moments in which all the hip young assassins kick the living **** out of him.


I guess it's supposed to take place 15 years after the first game.. and from what I've read you can choose to play as either Emily or corvo and they have different abilities.. which I'm curious how they're going to do. I guess Emily meets the outsider too?. And eh.. it's a game. They can do whatever.. There's lots of main characters who are a bit older. Also magic. Games aren't very realistic.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm probably gonna have to reset my laptop to factory settings. I've already tried restoring it to an earlier date three times already, and yeah, you know you're ****ed when even in safe mode everything just stops responding. <_<

I'm not too upset about this tho, I saved most of my stuff on a few flash drives. If anything, maybe it'll be nice to get a fresh start, possibly even get ditch Windows for Ubuntu or something.


----------



## Wirt

trying to find a book that has a dark souls/bloodborne vibe, but the only recommendations ive seen online the books have eh reviews


----------



## Charmander

The Youtube arguments about the right choice for the ending of Life is Strange are neverending.


----------



## McFly

Upgraded my laptop cpu, wasn't as bad as I thought. But it's still too slow for Sling tv 
So since I was performing computer surgery I went ahead and opened up a Toshiba laptop I got at a thrift store that was overheating. Was a huge pain taking everything apart to get to the cpu and fan. The fan and vents were clean however and I reapplied thermal paste. Got it all back together and it still is running hot :bah


----------



## McFly

Received a n64 usb controller so I could play some roms with a more accurate experience. Flimsy compared to the real one.It's a bit more awkward than I remember, lol. Not sure if I should hold onto the middle section or the left side. Last time I played a n64 game was around 1998? Interesting how the roms are less than 20mb compared to the PS1 roms which are several hundred mbs.


----------



## KelsKels

Still have a loooooong way to go... hoping I can sew these feathers on properly... don't have a machine so I have to do everything by hand. But I'm just mostly buying stuff to put together and only sewing the details. I need to sew on feathers, rhinestones for the belt, buckles on gloves, straps that will twist up the boots and corset, put a cuff on top of the boots, figure out how to make a belt for my hips, make bracelet things, buy lace stockings. Still have a bunch of stuff coming in the mail, like the necklace That's all I've got for now.. I bought a cheap black underbust as well in case the brown one seems too light to match the rest. Idk what I'll do yet... also, I know no one cares about my cosplay.. but I wanted to post it just for fun. Blurred my face because I wasn't wearing any makeup. I'll post the end results whenever it actually gets done! Its going to be a fun before and after 










Really wish I had a models legs.. instead of short stumpy little things :/


----------



## Arbre

McFly said:


> Received a n64 usb controller so I could play some roms with a more accurate experience. Flimsy compared to the real one.It's a bit more awkward than I remember, lol. Not sure if I should hold onto the middle section or the left side. Last time I played a n64 game was around 1998? Interesting how the roms are less than 20mb compared to the PS1 roms which are several hundred mbs.


N64 cartidges only had 4-64 MB of storage. I still find it impressive that they could fit some games like Ocarina of Time onto them. The PS1 games that are hundreds of MBs probably use that much because of their FMV cutscenes. :nerd:


----------



## McFly

Arbre said:


> N64 cartidges only had 4-64 MB of storage. I still find it impressive that they could fit some games like Ocarina of Time onto them. The PS1 games that are hundreds of MBs probably use that much because of their FMV cutscenes. :nerd:


It probably was the cut scenes taking up space as I don't remember the n64 having any. The PS1 was famous for them.


----------



## McFly

Sellers have old arcade cabinets on craigslist for like a couple hundred dollars or so. So I'm thinking of buying one, putting in a pc, monitor and an arcade joystick have it loaded with a ton of games going from neo geo to ps2 era.


----------



## Arbre

When is Discord coming to Linux?


----------



## jonesy497

KelsKels said:


> Still have a loooooong way to go... hoping I can sew these feathers on properly... don't have a machine so I have to do everything by hand. But I'm just mostly buying stuff to put together and only sewing the details. I need to sew on feathers, rhinestones for the belt, buckles on gloves, straps that will twist up the boots and corset, put a cuff on top of the boots, figure out how to make a belt for my hips, make bracelet things, buy lace stockings. Still have a bunch of stuff coming in the mail, like the necklace That's all I've got for now.. I bought a cheap black underbust as well in case the brown one seems too light to match the rest. Idk what I'll do yet... also, I know no one cares about my cosplay.. but I wanted to post it just for fun. Blurred my face because I wasn't wearing any makeup. I'll post the end results whenever it actually gets done! Its going to be a fun before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish I had a models legs.. instead of short stumpy little things :/


Neat  forgive me for not knowing who you're cosplaying but it looks good


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I tried recording some Castlevania IV tonight but it wasn't going well. I kept making silly mistakes and getting hit by things that never hit me. So to hell with this no hit run for now... i'll go watch a movie and come back to it later.


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> I tried recording some Castlevania IV tonight but it wasn't going well. I kept making silly mistakes and getting hit by things that never hit me. So to hell with this no hit run for now... i'll go watch a movie and come back to it later.


Are you going to post the run on here? I'd watch it. Castlevania 4 is a kick *** game and one of the best games on the SNES. Have you played Castlevania: Dracula X on the SNES? I probably prefer it over 4.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> Are you going to post the run on here? I'd watch it. Castlevania 4 is a kick *** game and one of the best games on the SNES. Have you played Castlevania: Dracula X on the SNES? I probably prefer it over 4.


Sure i can post it here 
I already have half of it done.

Not sure i'll manage a no hit run, although a no death run i can definitely manage. I'm kind of rusty at the game after not playing it for years. Muscle memory is still there but slacking off a bit lol.

I love Dracula X too, but i never got the game on an actual console so it was just emulation. I didn't really have a chance to get good at it either. For me Castlevania IV will always be the best, after SOTN of course 

Edit: The run is almost complete. No death so far, but i do get hit a bunch of times. I forgot a lot about the monster placements and how to fight bosses. I look like a newbie lol.


----------



## SilentStrike

Why do AMVS or just plain MVS make alot of series or franchise alot more exciting?

It always makes any show look better than it is, and most of the time you just get dissapointed when you really watch it.

Just look at these two MVS, do not get me wrong, i like Kamen Rider, but it is not that exciting and great most of the time, yet these two videos make it look like the most action packed and badass superhero franchise of all time and are really cool to watch, at least they picked an good SRW song and the Japanese Opening for Transformers Animated that just like the first X-Men cartoon, has a much better opening in Japan.


----------



## HenDoggy

I just remember playing this x men fighting game as a kid. The nostalgia .


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I tried to install Linux again yesterday. I spend about 2 hours waiting for the download to download over my stupid slow internet. I was going to install it on an older computer I have since I didn't want to mess up the windows install on my main computer. I made the USB key and then I remember the old computer doesn't have a hard drive in it. So I had to find an old one laying around and put it in the computer and make sure it works. 

Then I realized the old computer doesn't have a SATA DVD drive in it. Which is a much bigger deal to me because I tend to use a Partition Wizard DVD whenever things go to hell and I need an easy fix for a drive that's just all effed up. I went digging and realized I don't have an extra SATA DVD drive. Only IDE ones. That is an old computer but not old enoug.h to have an IDE port. So. No DVD drive. 

So I got it to boot on the USB drive and I installed Ubuntu, did some minor preparations (getting Firefox ready to use and so forth) and rebooted and guess what? For whatever reason, my monitor suddenly wouldn't come on. There was nothing wrong with the monitor. It works. It just won't work with THAT computer with Linux installed. It works with that computer with Windows but not with Linux. AHHHHHHHHHH!

So all of this took me about 5 hours (give or take) and the ****ing thing didn't work. And then I went back to my main computer and found that connecting to my router through the Linux computer had done something weird to the router where it wasn't connecting to the internet. That took me about 45 minutes before I realized the router just needed to be rebooted. 

In the meantime, I can hear my dad in the living room "What's wrong with this Roku? Why won't this Roku work? There is something WRONG with this Roku" He comes to my door and says - "I think you're going to have to come and do something about this Roku. This Roku won't work!"

In short, Microsoft still has me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Still have a loooooong way to go... hoping I can sew these feathers on properly... don't have a machine so I have to do everything by hand. But I'm just mostly buying stuff to put together and only sewing the details. I need to sew on feathers, rhinestones for the belt, buckles on gloves, straps that will twist up the boots and corset, put a cuff on top of the boots, figure out how to make a belt for my hips, make bracelet things, buy lace stockings. Still have a bunch of stuff coming in the mail, like the necklace That's all I've got for now.. I bought a cheap black underbust as well in case the brown one seems too light to match the rest. Idk what I'll do yet... also, I know no one cares about my cosplay.. but I wanted to post it just for fun. Blurred my face because I wasn't wearing any makeup. I'll post the end results whenever it actually gets done! Its going to be a fun before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish I had a models legs.. instead of short stumpy little things :/


 Hmmm....well, nice legs don't have to be 5 feet long (I'm a major leg guy and those look just fine to me) and I wasn't expecting to see this in this thread. I remember once when you posted a pic without makeup and you look just fine without it. Is your hair dyed here?

Anyway, the cosplay thing is cool with me if it gets you to post pics. :smile2:


----------



## Estillum

"biggest DOTA _event _of the year" Ha-ha-ha, **** you.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Oh boy, I can't wait to see von Karma's debut in the Ace Attorney anime! I bet he's gonna have an awesome voice and everything! 😆

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> The Youtube arguments about the right choice for the ending of Life is Strange are neverending.


Which one did you pick?

Personally I was more angry about the fact dumbass Maxine didn't just call someone to evacuate the town when you save Chloe.

There really should have been a third ending


----------



## Charmander

Demon Soul said:


> Which one did you pick?
> 
> Personally I was more angry about the fact dumbass Maxine didn't just call someone to evacuate the town when you save Chloe.
> 
> There really should have been a third ending


As hard as it was I sacrificed Chloe. The other decision just seemed really dumb and selfish to me and Chloe was technically supposed to die anyway.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> As hard as it was I sacrificed Chloe. The other decision just seemed really dumb and selfish to me and Chloe was technically supposed to die anyway.


You don't have to justify your decision to me  The developers shoehorned us up in a corner and made us pick between: terrible and terrible. I remember I got really sad, there was no good outcome that day 

Do you know of any other similar games? RPGs, I mean.


----------



## Charmander

Demon Soul said:


> You don't have to justify your decision to me  The developers shoehorned us up in a corner and made us pick between: terrible and terrible. I remember I got really sad, there was no good outcome that day
> 
> Do you know of any other similar games? RPGs, I mean.


I agree. I'm not a big fan of choices at the ends of games anyway. I couldn't let Warren die though because I'd treated him badly enough. 

I'm not sure about RPGs. The only games it reminds me of is Heavy Rain and Beyond Two Souls, and maybe the Telltale games.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> I agree. I'm not a big fan of choices at the ends of games anyway. I couldn't let Warren die though because I'd treated him badly enough.
> 
> I'm not sure about RPGs. The only games it reminds me of is Heavy Rain and Beyond Two Souls, and maybe the Telltale games.


I just realized something. I was going to say that I didn't treat Warren badly, but I never kissed him or anything (Well I did kill him at the end of the game though, if that counts for treating people badly ). I guess Maxine was a lesbian in my game because I am a guy.

The only Telltale game I have played through is the Game of Thrones one. I liked it but I was kind of pissed there was so many choices that didn't actually have an impact.

I might start watching The Walking Dead, so I can also play the game.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

TheSilentGamer said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait to see von Karma's debut in the Ace Attorney anime! I bet he's gonna have an awesome voice and everything! &#128518;
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


This just in

Von Karma's voice isn't nearly as intimidating as it should be.

-2/10 would watch again

jk i think the anime is pretty good


----------



## Charmander

Demon Soul said:


> I just realized something. I was going to say that I didn't treat Warren badly, but I never kissed him or anything (Well I did kill him at the end of the game though, if that counts for treating people badly ). I guess Maxine was a lesbian in my game because I am a guy.
> 
> The only Telltale game I have played through is the Game of Thrones one. I liked it but I was kind of pissed there was so many choices that didn't actually have an impact.
> 
> I might start watching The Walking Dead, so I can also play the game.


Well the game doesn't have anything to do with the show anyway. The second season (of the game) was disappointing but the first is worth playing. And the choices weren't really important but I think they were better done than the ones in GoT.

Did you save Rodrick or Asher? 
Meera's story was the most annoying for me because it really felt like I'd made no impact, and Margaery hates you no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> Well the game doesn't have anything to do with the show anyway. The second season (of the game) was disappointing but the first is worth playing. And the choices weren't really important but I think they were better done than the ones in GoT.
> 
> Did you save Rodrick or Asher?
> Meera's story was the most annoying for me because it really felt like I'd made no impact, and Margaery hates you no matter what you decide to do.


Yea, in my earlier post I was thinking about Meera (and also the first episode) 

I guess there is no reasoning with Ramsay tho, no matter what you choose.

There is quite some time since I played the game but I picked Rodrik. I think it was because I hadn't gotten to see Asher for the same amount time. I don't remember ..

Asher just now reminded me of the new guy in Game of Thrones Euron Greyjoy. Not the personality or anything, but they have the same entrance. Kind of ..

I also think it would be so cool if they could mention House Forrester in the GoT series.


----------



## Charmander

Demon Soul said:


> Yea, in my earlier post I was thinking about Meera (and also the first episode)
> 
> I guess there is no reasoning with Ramsay tho, no matter what you choose.
> 
> There is quite some time since I played the game but I picked Rodrik. I think it was because I hadn't gotten to see Asher for the same amount time. I don't remember ..
> 
> Asher just now reminded me of the new guy in Game of Thrones Euron Greyjoy. Not the personality or anything, but they have the same entrance. Kind of ..
> 
> I also think it would be so cool if they could mention House Forrester in the GoT series.


I let Rodrick die because it seemed pointless for Asher to have gone all that way and then just die as soon as his ship docked.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So the older computer I've been working on as a side project to get up and running is still giving me nothing but problems. 

First thing I did was put my old APU in it. This was the original motherboard for that APU that came with this system before I transplanted that APU to a much nicer motherboard I bought for the better audio. So that hasn't been a problem. I also dug out the old PSU that came with that system because I figured I might as well. That PSU has almost never been used much. I think I used it for about two weeks when I first bought that computer and then put in a Thermaltake that I had been using for years.

Well, anyway, I put in another hard drive (I plan on using this PC in the living room for me and my dad to watch movies) and I had to do some modifications to the drive cage to put a cooling fan on it. This was a cheap storebought PC so there was obviously no thought given to cooling the drives. Which is really stupid because hard drives can get blazing hot if they're not cooled somehow. 

So I started transferring files to this system and I started to smell this hot plastic smell. I went straight to check and it seemed to be blowing some pretty warm air out of that PSU so I shut it down. I had a look and this is an off brand PSU that is (supposedly) 300 watts. I'm not risking it. I have to take that PSU out and put the old Thermaltake 400 PSU in there. It has dual fans and has never given me a problem. I hate to do it though because the case I installed that system in is such a POS. It's tight in there and the cable management was a royal PITA. I had to tie those cables down to keep them out of the fans and now I have to cut every one of those cable ties and do the whole process again. I'm still thinking about putting Ubuntu on there with Windows for practice if I can find a distro that works with that system.

I'm just not used to having a PSU that can't even power a basic system without overheating. This is why people build their own systems and buy overbuilt parts. That PC costed about $500 in 2012 and the only parts in the thing that were worth a damn were the APU, the RAM and the hard drive. Everything else about it was absolute crap. The motherboard is probably worse than just about any socket FM2 board you could buy for under $50 brand new now. In fact, for $50 you could probably buy one that would put that one to shame. I see one on Amazon right now that's better for $35 (It's used but if it works).


----------



## TonyH

x = -b +or- the square root of b squared - 4ac / 2a


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I never understood why girls love yaoi... They just devour it when they see it.
I feel very unsettled about this.


----------



## SilentStrike

What...just what?

No really, just what the hell is up with that party?

I have no idea how to even describe it, just watch the video.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need to buy a proper Super Nintendo controller for my PC but i'm not sure about the ones on amazon. They kind of look like cheaper knockoffs. I want something that feels and controls exactly like a Snes pad.


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> I need to buy a proper Super Nintendo controller for my PC but i'm not sure about the ones on amazon. They kind of look like cheaper knockoffs. I want something that feels and controls exactly like a Snes pad.


I've looked at SNES controllers on Amazon and a lot of them were knockoffs. You can usually tell right away because they don't have the Nintendo logo on them and have much shorter cords.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


>


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> I think if i have too i'll buy an branded Snes pad with a usb adapter. There's isn't a big difference in price between an actual snes pad and a usb knock off. At least with the real deal i know i'll get quality. Either that or i stick with my ps3 pad. Works just as good, but not quite.
> 
> Some have a lot of positive reviews though, but they seem to be done by your average mario world/kart casual emulator gamer, and they probably can't tell the difference between a good or a bad controller.


I've always used my PS3 controller to play SNES and GBA games. It gets the job done.


----------



## Rockwell

Why don't they just release the blood DLC for Total War games at launch? I don't care if I have to pay extra for it, I just don't want to wait months for something that should have been there when it was released.

It's not fun to watch battles in Warhammer when there's no blood.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Arbre

Yeah it's a damn good controller for every type of games. I guess i just want that classic and comfortable snes feel.



Rockwell said:


> Why don't they just release the blood DLC for Total War games at launch? I don't care if I have to pay extra for it, I just don't want to wait months for something that should have been there when it was released.
> 
> It's not fun to watch battles in Warhammer when there's no blood.


lol. How cheap is that? Reminds me of when i bought Mortal Kombat 1 for Snes and saw they had taken out the blood. It's no MK without the gore.


----------



## unemployment simulator

"Overwatch animated porn is being taken offline by video game maker Blizzard"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...ng-taken-offline-by-video-game-maker-blizzard

I had no idea this was a thing!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> "Overwatch animated porn is being taken offline by video game maker Blizzard"
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...ng-taken-offline-by-video-game-maker-blizzard
> 
> I had no idea this was a thing!


People are such *******s


----------



## Nunuc

*Hearts of Iron, Hours of Witcher, Crusades of Bieber.*

I pre-ordered* *Hearts of Iron IV* few hours before launch, just because I wanted 8 more songs to listen while trying to stay neutral as Sweden.
Thankfully it cost me just ~26€ on some Canadian site. Hmm, I actually bought *Stellaris* from them not so long ago. Why you so cheap, Canadian site?! Are you even legit, Canadian site?! (they are legit...and Canadian.)

Of course I'm probably not even going to play it anytime soon, because I'm playing *Witcher 3* and judging from the fact that it took ~13h from me to finish the prologue, we're going to play Witcher for a very, very, long, long, ****ing, ****ing time...time. So see you in a year, HoI4! And also, see you in a year cheap, but legit, Canadian site, when it's time to buy all the HoI4 dlc released during that year.

*I don't usually pre-order games. In fact this might be the first time. I think pre-ordering in this case was justified because in a Paradox game you really need every ****ing song you can get, so you don't get bored of the soundtrack after a couple of hundreds hours. I mean, I have just (lol noob) ~600 hours clocked in *Crusader Kings II*, have bought every music dlc they have released, and still I have grown so bored of the amazing soundtrack that I rather listen to some hip hop and RnB while playing. Hell, I've had *Justin Bieber* playing in the background while teaching the Finnish heathens what the "wrath of god" means.

*edit.* Had to google if Bieber was Christian, because it would be obviously a sin to do God's work while listening to some atheist, Canadian, *******. Wiki says:



> Bieber identifies himself as a faithful adherent of Christianity, said he communicates with God via prayer, and that "he's the reason I'm here".


God is the reason why I'm here, in Finland, with an army of murderous sons of *****es, committing a genocide. Thank God for God!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Why must every good thing have a cancerous fanbase?


----------



## Paper Samurai

Wings of Amnesty said:


> People are such *******s


 Blizzard for taking stuff down or the people making the porn in the first place?


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm..*

Random thought: When will the Wii-U get homebrew?

Second thought: Why do people hate exosuits so much? I think it makes the game better.


----------



## Charmander

*Skyrim remaster*

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...bethesda-playstation-4-xbox-one-a7069276.html

I heard about that this morning- the report had made it sound like it was confirmed but it isn't. Still, here's to hoping. I could always just plug the PS3 back in but I like the idea of getting the trophies all over again. 12th June is the possible announcement date anyway.


----------



## SilentStrike

YES!!!

I want to watch it right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

LOL I completely forgot about the fact that it's now June and E3 is happening in like, 5 days. O_O

Fingers crossed Nintendo reveals the NX. Then again, I see no reason why they would not. I am itching to be enlightened on Nintendo's next underpowered, technologically unimpressive consoles.


----------



## Repix

Just noticed Hearts of Iron IV was released on *June 6* which is awesome. Big Upz Paradox!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paper Samurai said:


> Blizzard for taking stuff down or the people making the porn in the first place?


It doesn't take a long google search to figure out Blizzard hasn't taken down much of anything. I guess it was a good PR move though.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Scrub-Zero said:


> It doesn't take a long google search to figure out Blizzard hasn't taken down much of anything. I guess it was a good PR move though.


 Quite possibly, I thought it was a bit weird that Blizzard would be overly concerned about it tbh.


----------



## MTCC27

Why do most little people hate being called midgets?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

MTCC27 said:


> Why do most little people hate being called midgets?


I think midget comes from midges (the insects that bite and are usually annoying.)


----------



## unemployment simulator

Scrub-Zero said:


> It doesn't take a long google search to figure out Blizzard hasn't taken down much of anything. I guess it was a good PR move though.


I think the idea of trying to ban porn is a bit of a strange one. it seems a bit futile really. even if blizzard really tried to lock this thing down people will always find a way.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@unemploymentsimulator2016
@Paper Samurai

Yeah that was a bit weird. Blizzard never bothered with Diablo, Starcraft and WoW porn and there's plenty of that it seems.
Whatever their reasons, they ain't stopping the porn train anytime soon lol.


----------



## MylesB93

Neo said:


> Two weeks and I'll be in Tokyo, full geek mode.


Luckyyyyyyyyyy! I've been once before but it was like 6 years ago :/ What are you going for?


----------



## MylesB93

Neo said:


> Nothing in particular, I've always fancied going to check out the weird and wonderful electronics places, and just experience the culture. Maybe pick up some good deals. What were you there for and any recommended places to visit?


I went with school as I was studying Japanese and we went to Tokyo, Kyoto and Hiroshima. I reaaaally recommend checking out Akihabara in Tokyo if you're into anime or gaming as it's literally geek heaven lol. If you're after electronics then definitely go to Shinjuku :grin2:


----------



## feels

I live for this damn series.


----------



## Estillum

I was going to make a long angry post about I much I hate "Gamer Culture", how I am not a "Gamer" and how I hate hype and pre-ordering and all the man-children who jizz a hole into their ****ing diapers every time a new sequel of a game they like comes out like it's the second coming of christ, and watch all the trailers and pre-release footage and conferences and even partial palythoughs becuase that just can't ****ing wait for they game to come out to experience it themselves they need this thing now. How the "culture" as a whole is full of entitled reactionary stupid little ****s who want nothing more than to perpetuate the esoteric nature of their _hobby_ so only people like them can enjoy it and of course only people like them _deserve _to enjoy it. People so ****ing obsessive that they can't wait two weeks for a game to be released in their country and so desperately need this new thing in their lives so much that they'll spend no small amount extra to have it a whole two weeks early, as well as complaining that they had to wait for this thing that is in no way their RIGHT to have.

But it turns out of a brief bit of searching several people seem to share my sentiment, so I guess I wont waste the time it would take to type such a thing.


----------



## Tokztero

feels said:


> I live for this damn series.


Too bad Shepard and his crew will not make an appearance. RIP


----------



## feels

Tokztero said:


> Too bad Shepard and his crew will not make an appearance. RIP


I love Shepard but I'm glad this game won't be about them. It's gonna be pretty fantastic to start a whole new journey. New protagonist, new planets, new species, new ship... I love the Mass Effect universe and I'm so pumped to see more of it.


----------



## uziq

McCree rustles my jimmies man.


----------



## dusknoir99

Hyper Light Drifter aint telling me what the heck Im supposed to be doing. 40 minutes into the game and Im already stuck.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

sonic.... 25th anniversary title.... e3.... pls......

i'm dying from not having had my not-terrible-sonic-fix

(yes i'm aware of the f & i trailer but that trailer was kinda disappointing tbh... and it's sonic boom.. yikes)


----------



## unemployment simulator

there is a new quake? well that's good! oh.. bethesda are doing it... quake is all about multiplayer, it was built for that! they haven't exactly impressed me with the multiplayer on doom, sure the campaign was well done but the letdown was the multiplayer. bethesda, you better not **** this up!


----------



## SilentStrike

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> there is a new quake? well that's good! oh.. bethesda are doing it... quake is all about multiplayer, it was built for that! they haven't exactly impressed me with the multiplayer on doom, sure the campaign was well done but the letdown was the multiplayer. bethesda, you better not **** this up!


That depends, do you like Tf2 or Overwatch?

Because the new Quake will be a character based fps where every character has their own weapons and abilities.

Or you can just play the very recent Unreal Tournament, that is essentially a much prettier version of the first two Unreal Tournament games(same style, same kind of maps, modes, weapons and stuff) that is actually good and available right now.

Unless you are one of those players that likes Quake more than Unreal Tournament.


----------



## SilentStrike

ShatteredGlass said:


> sonic.... 25th anniversary title.... e3.... pls......
> 
> i'm dying from not having had my not-terrible-sonic-fix
> 
> (yes i'm aware of the f & i trailer but that trailer was kinda disappointing tbh... and it's sonic boom.. yikes)


It's funny that Sega went with Sonic Boom while Archie Comics, the company that makes the Sonic comics went with the Mega Drive era.

As in, they will release two one-shots that seem to occur in the classic 16-Bit universe, both original stories with the classic characters and designs.

Here are the covers:
















Makes you wish Sega had also done a new game based on the classic universe to celebrate the franchise instead of another Sonic Boom game.


----------



## unemployment simulator

SilentStrike said:


> That depends, do you like Tf2 or Overwatch?
> 
> Because the new Quake will be a character based fps where every character has their own weapons and abilities.
> 
> Or you can just play the very recent Unreal Tournament, that is essentially a much prettier version of the first two Unreal Tournament games(same style, same kind of maps, modes, weapons and stuff) that is actually good and available right now.
> 
> Unless you are one of those players that likes Quake more than Unreal Tournament.


I don't really want quake to be either tf2 or overwatch. I appreciate those games for what they are but I also appreciate quake for what it is, or... erm was. I probably prefer ut to quake, but I had a lot of fun with quake and it was one of the best arena shooters, if they are doing away with it being a traditional arena shooter then that is really disappointing...


----------



## SilentStrike

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I don't really want quake to be either tf2 or overwatch. I appreciate those games for what they are but I also appreciate quake for what it is, or... erm was. I probably prefer ut to quake, but I had a lot of fun with quake and it was one of the best arena shooters, if they are doing away with it being a traditional arena shooter then that is really disappointing...


Well the new Unreal Tournament is a good old-school arena shooter, and the only new one sadly, it is pretty good, and it has an active community of players to the point you can always quickly find an match, but it is nowhere near as popular as Overwatch or more recent multiplayers in other fps games, so it is easy to see why Bethesda abandoned the arena shooter style.

Though, i honestly blame Epic Games for the new UT not being that popular, for being the first or one of the first games to use the Unreal Engine 4 and show what it can do, it was not exactly advertised very well, to the point that there are still old fans of the UT franchise that do not know a new one has been released and other players, i think they expected the brand to make it popular but i do not remember seeing any ads, or many trailers or stuff like that, only a rare article on some sites, honestly, it is suprising that the new UT is as popular as it is in the first place.

Shame that it barely got advertised and is rarely talked about by Epic Games, because once again, it really is a good game, though the game is so good that fans stick around and the playerbase is growing.


----------



## Cyan22

Just saw the sneak peek for Telltale's third season of TWD, really excited to see they're working on it . Clemmy's a teenager now!


----------



## SilentStrike

I hate when series act like something is better than it is.

I just finished the first season of Voltron: Legendary Defender and i liked it and want a 2nd season.

But Voltron itself is pretty weak, every goddamn character says and acts as if it was the strongest weapon that has ever existed, and yet, outside of the first episode and a little of the last Voltron is pretty underwhelming, it has trouble defeating any enemy, it's weapons do not seem to be that powerful and just generally does not make an good impression for strongest weapon ever.

Instead, i would say that the five lions are better, they consistently cause more trouble and damage to their enemies, they are faster and more mobile, they have many weapons that are effective against everything so far except for one enemy and yet one of the lions gets a more powerful episode later that could probably kill that one enemy, they are a lot better than Voltron itself.

Hell, when they briefly meet Zorkon he quickly defeats Voltron without any trouble very quickly and yet he later has more trouble and takes alot more time to defeat the Red Lion, meaning that one lion accomplished more than Voltron, truly does Voltron deserve to be called the most powerful weapon ever.


----------



## Charmander

I'm actually tempted to pre-order Watch Dogs 2... I _never_ pre-order things usually though. Argh. I guess I'll be patient and stick with playing the games I'm interested in right now. This is E3's fault for getting me too excited about games I don't even know will be any good.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Charmander said:


> I'm actually tempted to pre-order Watch Dogs 2... I _never_ pre-order things usually though. Argh. I guess I'll be patient and stick with playing the games I'm interested in right now. This is E3's fault for getting me too excited about games I don't even know will be any good.


I agree here right here. ^^


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I forgot how boring vanilla Oblivion was. Same looking monsters, everyone wearing the same armor, 20 gold loot in huge chest etc. I'm gonna have to mod that out of my game now. But darn with the few mods i do have and that ENB the game still looks kind of good. Some areas look better than vanilla Skyrim.

Time to head on over to the Nexus again for a downloading spree.

Here's a couple of before and after shots:

upload gambar

image hosting without registration

img hosting

host image online


----------



## ShatteredGlass

l m a o mighty no. 9 finally gets released.... to lousy reviews. :roll

serves it right for trying to imitate megaman. some of y'all might know how i feel about THAT series already, though if you don't... *whispers* i hate it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> l m a o mighty no. 9 finally gets released.... to lousy reviews. :roll
> 
> serves it right for trying to imitate megaman. some of y'all might know how i feel about THAT series already, though if you don't... *whispers* i hate it


Did you cry like an anime fan on prom night? :grin2:

You really hate mega man, though?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Scrub-Zero said:


> Did you cry like an anime fan on prom night? :grin2:
> 
> You really hate mega man, though?


For real, I can't stand Megaman. I despise the platformers and have zero interest in torturing myself with whatever other horrors the series has to offer. xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've been having quite a bit of fun in Oblivion after installing Martigen monster mode and Oscuro Oblivion Overhaul. now the game is proper challenging. None of that sissy vanilla Bethesda game stuff. It's also quite a nice change to fight new monsters and come across more wildlife, like Deers with their youngs.

It's really the way vanilla should have been. Id say hardware limitation but we all know the truth. Lazy *** Bethesda.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Hm. Bluetooth file transfer speed between my computer and my phone seems to have increased rather significantly since updating my drivers. Last time I tried it, it took like 5-6 minutes to transfer a 9 MB file. This time, it only took about 3-4 minutes to transfer a 12 MB file. Still rather slow, though improvement is good. I'd rather not get off my *** to get a cable if it's not necessary, lol. Yeah I'm lazy af.


----------



## bbrownleather

i have uncharted 4 sitting here. cant believe i haven't played it yet 0_o


----------



## Estillum

If anyone is interested a former Neverwinter Nights modder (The creator of the Demonheart module) Is looking to fund her own stand alone project on indiegogo and is cutting it pretty close.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/demonheart-a-different-visual-novel--3#/


----------



## Aribeth

Am I the only one who doesn't give a crap about the story in non-rpg / non-adventure games? I was googling things like "Bioshock is boring" because the gameplay (in all of them) bores me to death, yet all I find is people arguing about their stories. God, who gives a crap? Some of the best games of all time have a very minimal story. Nobody cares about it.

I just rushed through Rise of the Tomb Raider (crap game) to finish it quickly, and skipped every cutscene. FeelsGoodMan

PS: @Estillum, I actually played the two (or three?) Demonheart modules years ago, but the next part never came out and I forgot all about them. Thanks for that link, although I'm not giving her any money


----------



## 2Milk

Aribeth said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't give a crap about the story in non-rpg / non-adventure games? I was googling things like "Bioshock is boring" because the gameplay (in all of them) bores me to death, yet all I find is people arguing about their stories. God, who gives a crap? Some of the best games of all time have a very minimal story. Nobody cares about it.
> 
> I just rushed through Rise of the Tomb Raider (crap game) to finish it quickly, and skipped every cutscene. FeelsGoodMan
> 
> PS: @Estillum, I actually played the two (or three?) Demonheart modules years ago, but the next part never came out and I forgot all about them. Thanks for that link, although I'm not giving her any money


Bioshock is boring af. I bought the trilogy or whatever it's called because the trailers looked really cool and then I couldn't even make it through the first one. At least it was on sale.


----------



## 2Milk

Hmmm RX480 or GTX1070. Ugh The 1070 is a really nice card but it's like twice the price of the RX480 which is also a really nice card. ugh...idk.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

2Milk said:


> Hmmm RX480 or GTX1070. Ugh The 1070 is a really nice card but it's like twice the price of the RX480 which is also a really nice card. ugh...idk.


Get the RX480. It's great value; much better value than the GTX1070 for most people.


----------



## Tokztero

System Shock Remake will reach the kickstarter goal in 24 hours!!!

I can't wait.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

>Looking at headphone reviews
>"Excellent sound quality for cheap!"
>checks price online
>300$
>









I'm starting to think headphone reviewers have a misconception of what's considered cheap.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tokztero said:


> System Shock Remake will reach the kickstarter goal in 24 hours!!!
> 
> I can't wait.


I was expecting the demo to be better than it was. I hope the end product wont be the demo in longer version.

But either way i'll still play the original on DOSBox. I still haven't tried the enhanced version on GOG yet.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Beat a guy, and then he friends me to curse me out in spanish and then unfriend.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm looking forward to Megaman X: Corrupted.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I genuinely like Undertale but jfc someone needs to nuke the fandom

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol.... apparently Mr. Jefferson from Life is Strange is supposed to be 46 years old? No freaking way..... He's way too hot and youthful looking to be anywhere near that age, lmao. I'd have guessed about 33 or so -- and hot as ****. If the lore dictates that he really is 46 years old, then colour me impressed.

l̶o̶w̶k̶e̶y̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶n̶ ̶h̶o̶t̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶a̶f̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶i̶s̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶r̶y̶ ̶e̶p̶i̶s̶o̶d̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶


----------



## TheSilentGamer

So apparently Pokemon Go is already out? Why was I not aware of this?

Well, I decided to dig around the internet in an attempt to find an apk, and I finally found one.

The game didn't even last a minute before crashing.

Curse you, old phone! Why do I have to miss out on all the fun? 

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## jonesy497

TheSilentGamer said:


> So apparently Pokemon Go is already out? Why was I not aware of this?
> 
> Well, I decided to dig around the internet in an attempt to find an apk, and I finally found one.
> 
> The game didn't even last a minute before crashing.
> 
> Curse you, old phone! Why do I have to miss out on all the fun?
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


The servers were down for a while last night too, but omfg it's so amazing when it works aaaaaaa


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Scrub-Zero said:


> I've been having quite a bit of fun in Oblivion after installing Martigen monster mode and Oscuro Oblivion Overhaul. now the game is proper challenging. None of that sissy vanilla Bethesda game stuff. It's also quite a nice change to fight new monsters and come across more wildlife, like Deers with their youngs.
> 
> It's really the way vanilla should have been. Id say hardware limitation but we all know the truth. Lazy *** Bethesda.


I actually quite enjoy Oblivion. Sure, it has its share of issues; the biggest of which, in my opinion at least, being the rather monotonous design of the dungeons & caves; though I think Oblivion is generally quite solid. Some of its quests are really quite entertaining and I appreciate the rather lighthearted and fun tone the game possesses, in contrast to Skyrim's generally dark and cinematic aesthetic. Skyrim has better graphics, for sure, though I appreciate Oblivion's _different _visuals. I guess I just find Oblivion's visuals to be more approachable; less gritty and not worn with that rustic Nordic flair characteristic of Tamriel's northern province. They're cleaner, strewn with a obvious care placed upon the world adorned by its upper class, imperial residents. I suppose it's a psychological thing. Perhaps it's a testament to the accomplishment that is Skyrim's atmosphere and world building; at least in the audio-visual department(s).

I will say that I prefer Skyrim's music, though. Ironic considering my general preference of Oblivion's relatively carefree and colourful tone, complimented by similarly light, easy on the ears music, though I actually really quite enjoy Skyrim's soundtrack. I think it has better composition and does a better job at conveying a sense of atmosphere.

I can't really comment on the quality of the quests across the titles for the purpose of making a comparison. I don't really remember any of Skyrim's quests, though I generally have a poor memory so that probably means little as to the memorability of Skyrim's questlines. Oblivion's has a variety of solid quests that I can't see myself forgetting anytime soon. Sometimes they're tarnished slightly by the game's mechanics, though that certainly doesn't stop me from taking enjoyment in observance of some of the humorously ridiculous things that the people of the world take part in. It comes back to my pervasive liking of the fact that Oblivion doesn't take itself as seriously as its successor, even going as far as to use an excess of question or exclamation marks, perhaps to really bring across the horror being experienced by a character that has just lost their jumbo potatoes, or the unadulterated joy at the acceptance of a request to save their beloved from a magical painting. 

lel why did i write so much


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Why have the 15 year old girl as our new Iron Man...am I missing something? No longer Iron Man but more like Iron...Teen...Girl...Iron Girl? Idk I'll wait to see how everything works out


----------



## bewareofyou

Pokemon Go is not out in Canada yet and I am SUFFERING


----------



## jonesy497

bewareofyou said:


> Pokemon Go is not out in Canada yet and I am SUFFERING


My boyfriend has an iPhone and its irritating him more and more with each second that passes that I can play pokemon GO and he can't. We're in the UK and I've got an android, so I've got the apk


----------



## bewareofyou

jonesy497 said:


> My boyfriend has an iPhone and its irritating him more and more with each second that passes that I can play pokemon GO and he can't. We're in the UK and I've got an android, so I've got the apk


Aw you're lucky, I feel his pain lol


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Magical duels being just gun fights bothered me too. Though I watched a video a few days ago that commented on why point #1 isn't a bad thing, it's just the keanu reeves effect, he has to be boring because he's you.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

My heart goes out to all the people who's phone isn't strong enough for Pokemon Go. R.I.P.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> My heart goes out to all the people who's phone isn't strong enough for Pokemon Go. R.I.P.
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


Also RIP to people who don't have an exponential amount of data available for Pokemon Go to parasitically devour. xD


----------



## Charmander

I'm actually enjoying Fallout 4 now, what a turnaround.  I'm torn on which companion to bring along with me half the time because as annoying as Codsworth's judgements are at least he doesn't seem to get injured as quickly as the human ones do. I like Nick Valentine but for a synth he's not a very impressive fighter, although the actor also voiced a million characters in Skyrim so I like having him tag along just to listen to him.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

What do people even like about pokemon go? The 'game' stripped out any sense of gameplay and just basically made a digital card collection.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What do people even like about pokemon go? The 'game' stripped out any sense of gameplay and just basically made a digital card collection.


It seems to be merely a social fad. I'm sure it'll die down just as quickly as Miitomo did. Yeah, remember Miitomo??I don't really care for Pokemon Go either, though it isn't difficult to see its appeal.


----------



## KelsKels

Charmander said:


> I'm actually enjoying Fallout 4 now, what a turnaround.  I'm torn on which companion to bring along with me half the time because as annoying as Codsworth's judgements are at least he doesn't seem to get injured as quickly as the human ones do. I like Nick Valentine but for a synth he's not a very impressive fighter, although the actor also voiced a million characters in Skyrim so I like having him tag along just to listen to him.


Hancock is the best... well, if you're into sarcastic addicts :b

I kept him with me the whole time since his moral judgment is the same as mine. I had dogmeat for a while, he is useful at sniffing stuff out but I was way too irritated with how often seen set off mines and traps. Before I knew you could shoot a suiciders arm to blow them up, I'd send dogmeat on them so they'd both explode :b


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Oh my god, the new intro to Ace Attorney is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Charmander

KelsKels said:


> Hancock is the best... well, if you're into sarcastic addicts :b
> 
> I kept him with me the whole time since his moral judgment is the same as mine. I had dogmeat for a while, he is useful at sniffing stuff out but I was way too irritated with how often seen set off mines and traps. Before I knew you could shoot a suiciders arm to blow them up, I'd send dogmeat on them so they'd both explode :b


I've seen Hancock but he won't talk to me.  I guess I need to do something else first. I still need Nick's perk though so I'm not looking for new companions just yet.


----------



## Fruitcake

My squirt in Bastion is mad at me because I spun it around too many times. I had a perfect game apart from that but now I want to turn back time and rebuild my family and bastion so I can make that squirt luv me.



ShatteredGlass said:


> lol.... apparently Mr. Jefferson from Life is Strange is supposed to be 46 years old? No freaking way..... He's way too hot and youthful looking to be anywhere near that age, lmao. I'd have guessed about 33 or so -- and hot as ****. If the lore dictates that he really is 46 years old, then colour me impressed.
> 
> l̶o̶w̶k̶e̶y̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶n̶ ̶h̶o̶t̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶a̶f̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶i̶s̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶r̶y̶ ̶e̶p̶i̶s̶o̶d̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶


Hahaha! Wat? I thought he was twenty-something. I don't find him good-looking but yeah his personality's pretty sexy, I like that he keeps his photo albums tidy and well-organised. Nathan's got the looks and the personality though.

I just spent an hour looking at fan theories and and info because of this post. I had never realised that [spoiler=spoiler]Rachel actually was in love with Jefferson and that letter she almost gave to Chloe was about him, not Frank...

Also I love this ending:








[/spoiler]


----------



## Persephone The Dread

「お前は人形だ」


----------



## 2Milk

ShatteredGlass said:


> Get the RX480. It's great value; much better value than the GTX1070 for most people.


I'll probably end up getting the 1060 once actual benchmarks are released.


----------



## SilentStrike

An new Earth Defense Force is coming, and it will be on Steam too, AND it is made by the original developer, unlike the only EDF game that was released on PC, so there is an good chance that PC gamers will finally get an good EDF game.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Charmander said:


> I'm actually enjoying Fallout 4 now, what a turnaround.  I'm torn on which companion to bring along with me half the time because as annoying as Codsworth's judgements are at least he doesn't seem to get injured as quickly as the human ones do. I like Nick Valentine but for a synth he's not a very impressive fighter, although the actor also voiced a million characters in Skyrim so I like having him tag along just to listen to him.


Why haven't you enjoyed it before ?

I've played it to the point of the game being too easy, even on the highest difficulty. As for companions, they always give my position away cause I play stealth so I don't bring them along. Also blocking the doorways, I feel like blowing their head of. Their lines are interesting, to a point, then they become repetitive.


----------



## SilentStrike

Well, Pokemon Go is boring if you live in an small place in an small island, there are few pokestops, an few gyms and pokemon rarely if ever appear, and the radar sucks big time, not to mention i dislike only having the first generation pokemon available, not get me wrong, there are many pokemon i like from that generation, but i would really like to play with others like Hawlucha, Blaziken, Feraligatr, Xatu, Metagross and Lilligant.


----------



## starsfreak

I started to enjoy Rocket League much more since I disabled voice and text chat.


----------



## Charmander

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Why haven't you enjoyed it before ?
> 
> I've played it to the point of the game being too easy, even on the highest difficulty. As for companions, they always give my position away cause I play stealth so I don't bring them along. Also blocking the doorways, I feel like blowing their head of. Their lines are interesting, to a point, then they become repetitive.


I just found it very hard to get into but after I spent more time with it everything is second nature now. I usually play stealth but I don't bother too much with it in this game. I wear power armour most of the time because it helps with hoarding junk.



SilentStrike said:


> Well, Pokemon Go is boring if you live in an small place in an small island, there are few pokestops, an few gyms and pokemon rarely if ever appear, and the radar sucks big time, not to mention i dislike only having the first generation pokemon available, not get me wrong, there are many pokemon i like from that generation, but i would really like to play with others like Hawlucha, Blaziken, Feraligatr, Xatu, Metagross and Lilligant.


Businesses can sign up to become pokestops so you may find that there'll be more around you after a while.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

3D modeler here. If anyone knows how to program lets create something together!


----------



## SilentStrike

I just found out that Japan had an character called Zubat in the 70's, he comes from an show called Kaiketsu Zubat and is an superhero with super durability, super strength, an flying car and who uses an whip to fight criminals like drug dealers, mafia, gangs, yakuza and even slave traffickers.




I wonder if there are more characters with pokemon names that came before pokemon was a thing.


----------



## SilentStrike

Does anyone know why the Pokemon anime continues to use Ash again and again, never finishing his story and with him never getting better?

I mean they did an new brief Pokemon anime with an new protagonist and that was well received, and Pokemon Special, the very best Pokemon manga, which also has stories based on new games and regions, has new main characters and villains for each new game and region, why the hell is that only the Pokemon anime refuses to end and change the main character?


----------



## Humesday

Europa Universalis IV is the most addictive game I've ever played.


----------



## Cashel

Humesday said:


> Europa Universalis IV is the most addictive game I've ever played.


All of those Paradox games are great.


----------



## Humesday

Cashel said:


> All of those Paradox games are great.


Yeah...I played it for 24 hours straight, slept for five hours, and I've been playing it for 26 hours straight so far today. I'm still ready for some more! Who needs sleep when you've got a slave trade to run.

I love how it gave me a choice as to whether I'd sell slaves or not. It was just too lucrative to pass up.


----------



## SilentStrike

YES YES YES YES YES YES I WANT THIS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh Mame! What would i do without you?


----------



## Charmander

Getting close to the end of Fallout and still can't decide on a faction. Probably not the Railroad though.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Great day, ****ty night.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Two new Sonic games have been announced for the 25th anniversary !!










THEY LOOK AWESOME CONSIDER ME HYPED AS ****


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ShatteredGlass said:


> Two new Sonic games have been announced for the 25th anniversary !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY LOOK AWESOME CONSIDER ME HYPED AS ****


They're gonna **** it up, I guarantee it. I have a feeling they'll include Boom Sonic in that first one. But at least Sonic Mania looks promising.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> They're gonna **** it up, I guarantee it. I have a feeling they'll include Boom Sonic in that first one. But at least Sonic Mania looks promising.
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


They won't include Boom Sonic. I guarantee it. Why would they? That'd be a new level of stupidity, even for Sega.

Sonic Mania does indeed look awesome though. Consider me hyped af for both games.


----------



## unemployment simulator

gah the ebay marketplace really does my head in sometimes. I have had a bit of a pang of nostalgia for an original gameboy recently, looked on ebay and they are like £30-40... pretty sure I paid around a fiver for one in the mid nineties...


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ShatteredGlass said:


> They won't include Boom Sonic. I guarantee it. Why would they? That'd be a new level of stupidity, even for Sega.
> 
> Sonic Mania does indeed look awesome though. Consider me hyped af for both games.


Keep in mind, these are the same people who thought it was a good idea to put bestiality and necrophilia in Sonic 06. Don't underestimate them 

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentStrike

Sonic Boom has an stupid Knuckles and that is not an bad thing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So i finally rooted my android, and now looking up fun things i can do with it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Does anyone read DareDevil's comic? I'm finishing up Season 2 of the tv show and just wanted to know, did he have Superman level hearing in the comic? Through most of the show he had very enhanced hearing, but in this second to last one he heard a dude whispering to him from a floor above him, through closed doors, who was whispering low enough that his interrogators couldn't hear him.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> Keep in mind, these are the same people who thought it was a good idea to put bestiality and necrophilia in Sonic 06. Don't underestimate them
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


I doubt they have many, if any, of the same people on the team that they did 10 years ago.The major ones, maybe, but surely they've learned their lesson... right?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Damn, sometimes that rng....had lethal ready, 14 cards in my deck, only possible way to lose is drawing the single mine that's in there. Drew the mine. 1 in 14 chance of losing and I got it. I need a what's bothering you now geek central edition.


----------



## KelsKels

We happy few looks amazing... But it's Microsoft exclusive


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Street Fighter III(and variant) is such a good game. I don't like most of the characters and the music+annoying announcer, but the gameplay is just flawless. If it had all the classic characters along with the new ones, this game would be the peak of the series by far.

Even as is, it trashes SF 4 and 5. Capcom has really gone downhill with this series and it's not getting any better with each new game.


----------



## SilentStrike

Scrub-Zero said:


> Street Fighter III(and variant) is such a good game. I don't like most of the characters and the music+annoying announcer, but the gameplay is just flawless. If it had all the classic characters along with the new ones, this game would be the peak of the series by far.
> 
> Even as is, it trashes SF 4 and 5. Capcom has really gone downhill with this series and it's not getting any better with each new game.


Is it because of the DLC and graphic style?

I do not know that much about Street Fighter, but most people who complain about SF4 and 5 is because of the many DLC and graphics, but i never hear many complaints about the gameplay itself.

Then again i never paid much attention to Street Fighter, but at least the upcoming Kof comes with all modes, stages and all teams skipping the unfinished or too little content complains...but then again people are complaining about the graphics


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SilentStrike said:


> Is it because of the DLC and graphic style?
> 
> I do not know that much about Street Fighter, but most people who complain about SF4 and 5 is because of the many DLC and graphics, but i never hear many complaints about the gameplay itself.
> 
> Then again i never paid much attention to Street Fighter, but at least the upcoming Kof comes with all modes, stages and all teams skipping the unfinished or too little content complains...but then again people are complaining about the graphics


not so much the DLCs, thought it's a given ******* move by Capcom these days. But yeah mainly the 3d graphics and the way the game looks in general. I don't dig it, or the gameplay.

And it's the same for the new KOF game lol. Why go with 3d graphics for XIV when KoF XIII is such a pretty looking game. It has the perfect balance of gorgeous without going too 3d, if that makes sense. Why did they decide to ruin it with full 3d models? I'm disappointed. But to be fair, it does look a lot better than SF4 and 5 with their overly bright realism killing colors and steroid looking characters.

I always did hate 3d fighters though. All the Soul Caliber, Tekken or Dead or Alive. Can't stand any of them. Tekken does have some sweet realistic grabs and throws though. That i do like a lot.


----------



## SilentStrike

Scrub-Zero said:


> not so much the DLCs, thought it's a given ******* move by Capcom these days. But yeah mainly the 3d graphics and the way the game looks in general. I don't dig it, or the gameplay.
> 
> And it's the same for the new KOF game lol. Why go with 3d graphics for XIV when KoF XIII is such a pretty looking game. It has the perfect balance of gorgeous without going too 3d, if that makes sense. Why did they decide to ruin it with full 3d models? I'm disappointed. But to be fair, it does look a lot better than SF4 and 5 with their overly bright realism killing colors and steroid looking characters.
> 
> I always did hate 3d fighters though. All the Soul Caliber, Tekken or Dead or Alive. Can't stand any of them. Tekken does have some sweet realistic grabs and throws though. That i do like a lot.


I actually like how the new KOF looks, to the point i am sad that it is an exclusive, and 2D fighting games are expensive, to make one with good graphics for stages and characters along with fluid animations costs a lot of money, in fact it costs so much money and effort that 3D or 2.5D fighting games became cheaper and easier to make.
The only recent 2D fighting games i can think of are Skullgirls, Melty Blood, Yatagarasu, Blazblue, Under Night In-Birth Exe:Late, Vanguard Princess and Rivals Of Aether.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SilentStrike said:


> 2D fighting games are expensive, to make one with good graphics for stages and characters along with fluid animations costs a lot of money, in fact it costs so much money and effort that 3D or 2.5D fighting games became cheaper and easier to make.


Saying it's too expensive is a lazy cop out road that most companies take. They charge you the full price for a game that could have been much better. They're just making more money off you by giving you less quality.

But i'm a biased 2d game fan and that won't change any time soon.


----------



## unemployment simulator

some retro gaming news


----------



## Arbre

Firefox is better than Iceweasel on Debian. I should have been using the regular Firefox all this time.


----------



## JustThisGuy

TheSilentGamer said:


> They're gonna **** it up, I guarantee it. I have a feeling they'll include Boom Sonic in that first one. But at least Sonic Mania looks promising.
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


 @ShatteredGlass @Callsign Yeah, Sonic Mania will be good, classic, assured fun, but Sonic (2017) could eff up the gameplay mechanics to where it's clunky. Will say that 2017's Sonic game reminds me a lot of the Sonic the Hedgehog (ABC) series and the comics. Characters are given heart and the stories can get a bit dark. Not Watership Down dark, but as far as cartoony, talking animals go...



Wings of Amnesty said:


> Does anyone read DareDevil's comic? I'm finishing up Season 2 of the tv show and just wanted to know, did he have Superman level hearing in the comic? Through most of the show he had very enhanced hearing, but in this second to last one he heard a dude whispering to him from a floor above him, through closed doors, who was whispering low enough that his interrogators couldn't hear him.


Debatable. Honestly, like a lot of comic book characters and their powers, it can literally fluctuate from story-arc to story-arc, writer to writer. They're written to falter, fail completely or succeed by any way the writer needs them to, and sometimes that's done by tweaking their powers to falter, fail, or succeed when needed.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

JustThisGuy said:


> Debatable. Honestly, like a lot of comic book characters and their powers, it can literally fluctuate from story-arc to story-arc, writer to writer. They're written to falter, fail completely or succeed by any way the writer needs them to, and sometimes that's done by tweaking their powers to falter, fail, or succeed when needed.


Ah, alright. Honestly, it seems like season 1 of the show, they kept the supernatural out of it and made it more realistic (I mean, as realistic as a blind crime fighter can be), but then for season 2 since they were planning to combine the show going forward with Jessica Jones they started letting the supernatural flood in, and now he doesn't just have good hearing to compensate for being blind, he has superpowers. The same thing happened with arrow when the flash started.


----------



## Charmander

Jeez I get that higher level Pokemon are supposed to be harder to catch but it's like they make them show up knowing you have no chance of catching it, even if you throw the ball perfectly. I'm just ranting because there was another Squirtle in my house that ran away from me. :lol


----------



## Humesday

EU4 has me interested enough in history to buy a bunch of history textbooks that are being used by the history department at my local university. I'm seriously reading history textbooks just for fun partly because of EU4, Crusader Kings 2, and Game of Thrones. Fantastic.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

4Kids's "localizations" are honestly the most cringy yet oddly hilarious things I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My computer was so dusty...but now it's all clean, almost like when it was new.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

_Torrentz will always love you. Farewell.

_Well... that broke my heart.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

I'm so tired of being out, I just wanna curl up with a beer and sit at my computer. That's so lame but true. ):


----------



## SilentStrike

Believe it or not, someone actually made an remake of Metroid 2 for the original Game Boy and updated it with more content and much better graphics, you can get it here.
http://metroid2remake.blogspot.pt/
I recommend getting it fast, considering we are talking about Nintendo, an company that tries to annoy and stop people from making just let's plays of their games, it is very likely this will get an Cease and Desist letter from Nintendo, shame because this genuinely looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Holy ****, Kenshi is the coolest character in a game I've ever seen. I need to find an avatar.


----------



## SilentStrike

I just want to say something.

**** YOU NINTENDO!!!

They sent a DMCA notice to the Metroid 2 Remake team, so now they are no longer allowed to let other people download it legally.

An full on remake with more content, upgraded graphics and animations and just about an work of love finally finished after years of work, and it lasted about 1 day after being at last relased.

Thank God i downloaded it immediately.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

I wish I was more into gaming like I used to be. Now Im so depressed and can barely manage to play anything. I have the money to buy whatever I want but I know I won't
do a damn thing with it. Plus that inner timer in my body saying go do something is so freakin loud.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

SilentStrike said:


> in fact it costs so much money and effort that 3D or 2.5D fighting games became cheaper and easier to make.


Why is that ?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

L M A O guess what!! My phone decided to, get this, STOP booting up! I literally just pulled it out of my pocket when I had free time and it was on the boot screen, not doing anything. Naturally, I was wondering what the **** it was doing. After a couple minutes of fruitless waiting, I forced it to turn off by holding down the power button. Tried to turn it on again -- no dice. It just stayed on the boot screen, frozen and bound to do nothing for the rest of eternity. I went into the recovery mode, deleting the unceccesary cache. No luck. I looked through my SD card and internal storage for solutions, finding none. Eventually, I googled solutions. Turns out, the solution was to delete all of the data on the internal storage, restoring the phone to its factory state. NICE!!! Now I have to spend a copious amount of time getting my phone back to something akin to its prior state. Just my luck.


----------



## SilentStrike

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Why is that ?


Animations for the stages and characters basically, an 2D fighting game has lots and lots of animations everywhere, which means a lot of work of every sprite and many frames of animation for that sprite if you want it to looks good in the gameplay.

And the more characters one game has, the more animations one needs to work on, and it is needed more animations to make something look good on 2D.

And developers are getting tired of working on so many animations, so they went to 2.5D and 3D where it takes less work to make characters look good while fighting.


----------



## unemployment simulator

ATgames, your attempts at making a megadrive sucks. if sega made this and not just licensed the megadrive emulator it would be much better. this is what does my head in, it sounds great on paper, 80 games on a remade retro console, but the thing is so badly made and contains a load of crap games or games which actually never came out on the megadrive back in the day and no one has heard of. its a farce... the modern neo geo thing had problems as well, why is it only nintendo that seems to do a decent job of making these things?...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Now this i would love to play.

Looks better than D3.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"Wait would my character say that? What's Diane's deal again, she's like an Asian Daria?"

wait a minute... Oh my god.





































They're not really the same though, although grown up Daria would probably basically be Diane.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Of course it turns out the character I'm immediately drawn to and feel a real connection with his moves, turns out to be considered one of the worst characters in the game and not at all competitive. This has happened in so many games now....


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Fighting game combo vids are confusing sometimes, this guy showed a ridiculously tough combo to pull off that does 33% damage, and then showed a much, much simpler combo off the *same starter* that does 34%, why the **** would you ever do the first one.... what am I missing???


----------



## TuxedoChief

I just finished the new Doom, and it was the most I've enjoyed a game, period, in a very long time. 

Just what I needed in a era when it seems people don't know how to have fun with them anymore.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Pokemon Go idea: take the app and combine it with Pokemon FireRed/LeafGreen randomizer. Like you could be walking down the street and encounter a Kabutops or an Aerodactyl.


----------



## feels

That Scorn game looks like the greatest **** ever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm seriously starting to lose patience for all of the slow computers I have to deal with everyday. Unfortunately, I and my family are too poor to afford decent stuff, so it's difficult to get computers that are speedier than a damn snail. The school computers are horrific, often taking upwards of 10 minutes just to ****ing log in, lmao. Furthermore, I think consistently using slow devices for the majority of my life has contributed to my ADHD, since I have this ingrained habit of switching between tabs and whatnot when I'm waiting for something to load. Nothing ever loads instaneously, and my brain has realized such. I honestly think that if I grew up with better stuff, I'd be a better person; much more efficient at thinking on my feet and more patient, as contradictory as that might sound. Ah, capitalist society. Gotta love how individuals are more or less shaped by how much money they have. <3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The power saver mode on my laptop seems almost TOO effective, considering its tendency to make my laptop crawl along at a speed that is so slow it borders on unusable for active usage of the internet. Interestingly, it completely disables the boost feature of my processor, so I effectively go from a 2.4 GHz CPU, to a 1.8 GHz one.

I really need to get a Core i5/i7 machine with a dedicated graphics chip as soon as I can - even if it's something like a GeForce 920MX. This computer just ain't good enough.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Good idea: make a video game based on a fairy tale
Bad idea: make a video game based on a fairy tale _and shove Sonic into it_


----------



## Humesday

Playing as Spain in EU4 has made me realize that Portugal is like Spain's retarded cousin. Portugal colonizes a third of the ****ing world, continually asks me to bail him out when his colonies rebel, and then has the audacity to end our alliance when I don't help him out when all six of his colonies rebel. 

I had no choice. I had to conquer Portugal. What dead weight. Now Portugal only has West Africa. No one wants West Africa unless you're there to exploit it. There's no point in being there otherwise. No one wants to have a kingdom in ****ing West Africa unless they're already stuck in ****ing West Africa. You reaped what you sowed, Portugal.


----------



## Cashel

Humesday said:


> Playing as Spain in EU4 has made me realize that Portugal is like Spain's retarded cousin. Portugal colonizes a third of the ****ing world, continually asks me to bail him out when his colonies rebel, and then has the audacity to end our alliance when I don't help him out when all six of his colonies rebel.
> 
> I had no choice. I had to conquer Portugal. What dead weight. Now Portugal only has West Africa. No one wants West Africa unless you're there to exploit it. There's no point in being there otherwise. No one wants to have a kingdom in ****ing West Africa unless they're already stuck in ****ing West Africa. You reaped what you sowed, Portugal.


Somehow Portugal is eating Castile in my Ottoturks game...


----------



## Humesday

Cashel said:


> Somehow Portugal is eating Castile in my Ottoturks game...


What I usually see is France taking over Castile. Occasionally Portugal takes over some of Castile's provinces. Castile is a pain to play, but once you form Spain it's pretty easy.

Maybe Castile was one of the easier choices when the game was first released, but they're pretty difficult to play now. I've had my Castile game junked a few times by France.

I haven't played as the Ottomans yet. I don't think I will. They're usually the ones dominating in the game. About the only time I've seen the Ottomans driven out of Europe was when I played as Poland.

I'm playing as Burgundy currently, but Austria keeps blocking my progress by being HRE. I want to form the Netherlands.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

New expansion and league in two days. It will be fun to try some new challenges. Hopefully i don't rip the hardcore characters too often.


----------



## HenDoggy

**** I spend so much on micro transactions lol I need help..


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> Now this i would love to play.
> 
> Looks better than D3.


Looking forward to that, seems pretty cool . It's almost sad when a mod made by one guy will probably be better than d3 made by the whole blizzard team.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> Looking forward to that, seems pretty cool . It's almost sad when a mod made by one guy will probably be better than d3 made by the whole blizzard team.


I wouldn't even mind paying up to 60$ for the game if it was as good as D2 was. Good thing it's free though. And now i think it will be a standalone game. Won't even need Starcrat 2 to run it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> I wouldn't even mind paying up to 60$ for the game if it was as good as D2 was. Good thing it's free though. And now i think it will be a standalone game. Won't even need Starcrat 2 to run it.


Yeah, i'll be happy if the game looks good and the gameplay is unchanged. I saw your post before edit, i don't know if i have much hope for d4, unless they go old school and do a game in the spirit of the two first episodes. I bought d3 with the hope that it wasn't as bad as what people said, then reaper of souls with the hope it would fix the base game. ****ed over twice, shame on me lol. Then i bought fallout 4, screwed again lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> Yeah, i'll be happy if the game looks good and the gameplay is unchanged. I saw your post before edit, i don't know if i have much hope for d4, unless they go old school and do a game in the spirit of the two first episodes. I bought d3 with the hope that it wasn't as bad as what people said, then reaper of souls with the hope it would fix the base game. ****ed over twice, shame on me lol. Then i bought fallout 4, screwed again lol.


Lets hope they learned their lesson with Diablo 3. How bad can they mess up D4...microtrasanctions? 

And yeah Fallout 4 was such garbage. And still people praise the game for being good. Everytime i see someone saying they like the game, i have the urge to bang my head on a wall.

But apparently Obsidian would(or will?) make another Fallout game, so that might be good. If only they could work on it without Bethesda hounding them all the way. I bet we'd get one of the best Fallout game ever made.

Obsidian would probably make it old school isometric like it should be.

Imagine something like this with the old humor and dialogue choices of the original games instead of the bland 3 choice selection of the Bethesda games:



http://imgur.com/UJ8l3


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> Lets hope they learned their lesson with Diablo 3. How bad can they mess up D4...microtrasanctions?


:crying:

I agree about Fallout 4, i guess Bethesda has a really talented marketing team and managed to find a new audience made mostly of FPS fans, as i don't see how any RPG fan who played the older games could like this pathetic, dumbed down piece of garbage. That stuff is literally the most disappointing game i ever played. It's also funny to read Metacritic and compare the users reviews to the sellout journalists who praised the game, lol.

The pic you linked looks great, you basically made me want to restart Fallout 2 and Diablo 2 with your posts . But most probably Obsidian wouldn't use the isometric view as they're the ones who did New Vegas. However i would be ok with that if they kept the same quality of writing they had in NV (the only decent modern Fallout imo). The new engine is the only redeeming quality of Fallout 4 , and it would be better to not let Bethesda write anything ever again, it's clear that they were stoned when they wrote that crap anyway.

p.s. the evolution of fallout 
http://i.imgur.com/HAIYFOJ.jpg


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> :crying:
> 
> I agree about Fallout 4, i guess Bethesda has a really talented marketing team and managed to find a new audience made mostly of FPS fans, as i don't see how any RPG fan who played the older games could like this pathetic, dumbed down piece of garbage. That stuff is literally the most disappointing game i ever played. It's also funny to read Metacritic and compare the users reviews to the sellout journalists who praised the game, lol.
> 
> The pic you linked looks great, you basically made me want to restart Fallout 2 and Diablo 2 with your posts . But most probably Obsidian wouldn't use the isometric view as they're the ones who did New Vegas. However i would be ok with that if they kept the same quality of writing they had in NV (the only decent modern Fallout imo). The new engine is the only redeeming quality of Fallout 4 , and it would be better to not let Bethesda write anything ever again, it's clear that they were stoned when they wrote that crap anyway.
> 
> p.s. the evolution of fallout
> http://i.imgur.com/HAIYFOJ.jpg


Yeah you can see a huge difference between ethics and a paycheck in gaming journalism.

It sucks that companies bend over for the most popular crowd instead of sticking to their own ideas. That's why the industry blows these days. No one seems to want to take a dive into something new.
Plus you have a bunch of designers who aren't gamers making videogames.

And isometric or not, Fallout would be in better hands with Obsidian than with Bethesda. They know how to make rpgs. Did you see their new game, Tyrannical? Looks pretty and decent too.

Also lol at your picture. Exactly!

Btw If you want to play a real Diablo like game, try out Path of Exile. They're releasing a big patch in a few hours. A new league and new end game Map system. Looks really good. New leagues are fun to start fresh in a new economy and there's a hardcore/non-hardcore version.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> And isometric or not, Fallout would be in better hands with Obsidian than with Bethesda. They know how to make rpgs. Did you see their new game, Tyrannical? Looks pretty and decent too.


Just looked it up, seems cool but i was a bit disappointed by Pillars Of Eternity so i'll wait a bit (not a bad game but i didn't find the story so interesting). I like old school RPGs though so i'll probably get it at some point, when the price drops.

And yes i've been wanting to try Path Of Exile for some time, maybe in a couple of weeks when i've finished some other games. At the beginning i thought the design looked too much like Diablo, but then i saw a pic of the skill tree and some videos and started to get interested.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> And yes i've been wanting to try Path Of Exile for some time, maybe in a couple of weeks when i've finished some other games. At the beginning i thought the design looked too much like Diablo, but then i saw a pic of the skill tree and some videos and started to get interested.


That skill tree is rather impressive. And the game itself is very good. Probably what Diablo 3 should have been. It's not perfect though. Lots of lag still and equipping your character can be hard if you don't trade or use a 3rd party website like poe.trade.

But if you like build diversity and fast paced combat(and deaths sometimes lol) you will love this game.


----------



## SilentStrike

I hadn't been watching any anime from this season because none really seemed that good, but i thought that was a bit unfair, so i randomly started watching Mob Psycho 100.

Scratch there not being any good anime this season, i freaking love Mob Psycho 100, mostly i love the art style, i do not think i have ever seen an action anime with this art style, there are some subplots less interesting(telepathy club is meh) but overall i like the characters, music, animation and story, every thing about this anime is actually pretty good.

Also, like Jojo, this is an anime with action without harem, fan service and no moe designs, and unlike Jojo, the world is not filled with muscular beautiful men either, kinda nice to see an anime without both of those things.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just played a 3 hour game of MTG (commander,) that took forever lol but I'm really rusty and it wasn't my deck (never played that format before either.) I somehow won though, think that was just luck.


----------



## Aribeth

Just finished Super Metroid and AM2R.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is cool:


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is cool:


I feel like Minecraft jumped the shark a long time ago (just my opinion), but stuff like this makes me consider giving it another try sometime. 

That background music is awfully familiar too btw, I don't think it's from the Totoro soundtrack though?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> I feel like Minecraft jumped the shark a long time ago (just my opinion), but stuff like this makes me consider giving it another try sometime.
> 
> That background music is awfully familiar too btw, I don't think it's from the Totoro soundtrack though?


Yeah I've never really wanted to play Minecraft but I do like seeing the cool stuff people make using it.

I don't recognise the music, so I don't think it's from the soundtrack.


----------



## AussiePea

Tonight I build my new monster of a gaming rig, pumped.

Glad I managed to sell all my old stuff easily as well, makes me feel better about the amount of $'s leaving my bank account.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Played commander mtg with my brother again he used rite of replication on my wormcoil engine to get 5 of them then I used chandra's ignition on mine which gave me 42 life points cause it has lifelink and destroyed his wormcoil clones beautiful :') this was seriously just hilarious.

then used blasphemous act to get rid of his wormcoil tokens sadly getting rid of my own wormcoil but giving me the two artefact tokens and since I have Daretti I can sacrifice them to get back wormcoil.

but then he killed daretti but then later got it back and he got lightning rager tokens and I used liquimetal coating when it was under my control to turn it into an artefact and got Bosh iron golem out of my graveyard using it. with darettis effect 

Then I won with over 80 lifepoints but actually it was close (it doesn't sound it lol but he had stuff he didn't have time to use)

I was kind of sad because I didn't get to use Feldon of the third path to bring back wormcoil engine, but won with Bosh again anyway 

This game def should be played multiplayer though I'd say. I kind of miss having massive tcg games with like 8 or so people.


----------



## feels

sign me the **** up. I hope it's not too similar to Inquisition. I don't mind it being more linear like the past ones.


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> [spoiler=spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> sign me the **** up. I hope it's not too similar to Inquisition. I don't mind it being more linear like the past ones.


I hope it comes to the NX. I don't know if I'll be able to play it if it doesn't. I want Andromeda to be more non-linear and have more exploration than the trilogy.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Played commander mtg with my brother again he used rite of replication on my wormcoil engine to get 5 of them then I used chandra's ignition on mine which gave me 42 life points cause it has lifelink and destroyed his wormcoil clones beautiful :') this was seriously just hilarious.
> 
> then used blasphemous act to get rid of his wormcoil tokens sadly getting rid of my own wormcoil but giving me the two artefact tokens and since I have Daretti I can sacrifice them to get back wormcoil.
> 
> but then he killed daretti but then later got it back and he got lightning rager tokens and I used liquimetal coating when it was under my control to turn it into an artefact and got Bosh iron golem out of my graveyard using it. with darettis effect
> 
> Then I won with over 80 lifepoints but actually it was close (it doesn't sound it lol but he had stuff he didn't have time to use)
> 
> I was kind of sad because I didn't get to use Feldon of the third path to bring back wormcoil engine, but won with Bosh again anyway
> 
> This game def should be played multiplayer though I'd say. I kind of miss having massive tcg games with like 8 or so people.


A few years ago I bought two Commander decks for me and my sisters boyfriend. We liked it more than standard Magic. In standard formats you can have four of the same card in your deck so you tend to see the same cards every game. Commander has more variety. I remember one time we were playing and I had one or two life left and he still had over 30 or 40, but then I created over 60 or 70 flying token creatures and did over 200 damage. You should check out these Commander decks if you haven't seen them before. I thought they were good starter decks for their price.


----------



## bbrownleather

The playstation conference was Underwhelming +_+


----------



## ShadowOne

Well shovel Knight is just f-in delightful


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Arbre said:


> I hope it comes to the NX. I don't know if I'll be able to play it if it doesn't. I want Andromeda to be more non-linear and have more exploration than the trilogy.
> 
> A few years ago I bought two Commander decks for me and my sisters boyfriend. We liked it more than standard Magic. In standard formats you can have four of the same card in your deck so you tend to see the same cards every game. Commander has more variety. I remember one time we were playing and I had one or two life left and he still had over 30 or 40, but then I created over 60 or 70 flying token creatures and did over 200 damage. You should check out these Commander decks if you haven't seen them before. I thought they were good starter decks for their price.


Yeah it is fun, though I haven't played standard magic for years now. I will check out those decks. My main problem with buying magic cards is I don't play them with a wide range of people anymore because of SA, so it makes me hesistant to spend money on it.


----------



## practice

i wish i were still a gamer...i wish i could play games and discuss them online...it just costs too much...i feel like im missing out on a lot that id really enjoy...anyone remember soldier of fortune?...where you could shoot off arms and legs?...or blood 2 and the things caleb said...






"i aint afraid of no quake" - Duke Nukem


----------



## practice

^^ the games i still have...i had mk3 for pc and was upset scorpion wasnt in that game...i usually picked sub zero...hi punch hi punch lo punch lo kick hi kick back and hi kick...i got so sick of playing that game i traded it for monoply


----------



## AussiePea

Okay so I'm now convinced at the superiority if a 144hz monitor.


----------



## TuxedoChief

These next-gen consoles aren't so next-gen at all. 

I'm convinced future generation jumps are going to get less and less impressive. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Were

I rarely play video games in the last years but I recently started playing Path of Exile with my brother, reminds me of the days I was playing diablo 1 and 2 online.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Were said:


> I rarely play video games in the last years but I recently started playing Path of Exile with my brother, reminds me of the days I was playing diablo 1 and 2 online.


Poe is a great game. Are you guys playing on essence league?


----------



## Were

Scrub-Zero said:


> Poe is a great game. Are you guys playing on essence league?


Yeah, I can add you to friends list if you're playing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Were said:


> Yeah, I can add you to friends list if you're playing.


I have a bunch of characters on no league standard and hardcore, but none on essence yet.

You can still add me if you want though:

SilverblueStorm
SnakebiteJane

If you're not too high level i might roll a character on league and catch up to you guys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't watch livestreams but this is actually great, found it through tumblr they're just sat around talking about medication and whining about the NHS while playing :')






Edit: They are no longer talking about that. She is talking about makeup. I am disapoint.

Now there are dead bodies. He died lol.


----------



## Were

Scrub-Zero said:


> I have a bunch of characters on no league standard and hardcore, but none on essence yet.
> 
> You can still add me if you want though:
> 
> SilverblueStorm
> SnakebiteJane
> 
> If you're not too high level i might roll a character on league and catch up to you guys.


I've added you. We are level 32, you shouldn't start a character relying on me though, I don't know how long i will keep playing.


----------



## KelsKels

That wonderful moment when you forget you bought a season pass, and the dlc you thought you were going to have to buy is listed as free. Good looking out, past kelsey. 

*self high-five*


----------



## SilentStrike

HOLY ****!!!

The last Zyuohger episode had something i was not expecting at all, basically the team gets a new team finisher, another beam cannon one, only they miss it the first time and it travels all the way to the Moon and hits one edge of it...and it destroys that edge!!!! and then the beam comes back to Earth and blows up the monster...which still has an body to allow it to grow big.

Okay, i have always know that Super Sentai(or Power Rangers if you prefer) members and weapons were far stronger than they looked, as it has always been implied that what we see on camera is slowed down so that viewers can watch it, but goddamn me, that was a beam cannon finisher, a beam that Zyuoh Red can hold by itself that can lauch an beam that not only can go to the Moon, but destroy part of it, and then the beam comes down to Earth like a boomerang to destroy the monster, and despite the beam being capable of destroying the Moon, it still leaves a full body to let the monster grow big.

I mean, i know that a part of the Moon being destroyed would lead to numerous disasters, but i am freaking shocked that a Super Sentai team has a cannon that can be used by one member can lauch a beam that can go all the way to the Moon and destroy it pretty damn fast, i mean, the beam did not even stop for a second, it just freaking destroyed part of the Moon, and then the beam comes back to kill the monster...and the beam went to the Moon and came back to Earth in a matter of seconds and even then the monster was tough enough to have it's body remain intact.

God Damn, this may be the most powerful Super Sentai finisher ever, and i am including giant robot finishers, i mean it destroyed part of the Moon like it was nothing, and that was only because Zyuoh Red missed the first shot.

I doubt that in the upcoming Power Rangers movie will there be any attack as impressive as this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So much xp nerfs. It's a damn pain in the *** to just get to level 80 now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was looking through my pictures and forgot this happened lol. The game generated a Sim called Steven Wilson, I didn't know this though until he died. But of course he's in mourning he must have good taste in music


----------



## Persephone The Dread

this is hilarious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://magic.wizards.com/en/articles/archive/lab/theres-door-2013-10-31



> My friend, Drew "RulerOf" Bobulsky came up with the meat and potatoes (I'm like Shake 'n Bake: I helped!) of a great Johnny deck. Basically, if the deck works and your opponent doesn't concede, the deck wins by having your opponent use Door to Nothingness on himself. And not just any Door to Nothingness: a Door to Nothingness you gave to him."


this would be an amazing deck for casual play, but might take a while to get used to.

Also I love how the more recent flavour text of that card insults the player:










I'm posting too much about magic


----------



## ShatteredGlass

this cannot be real

*shakes head and rubs eyes*
*looks again*

it is real

edit: it gets worse

















apple.... ...,,., . .,. stop cheating your customers.... ,,..,..


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The year is 2016 and genwunners STILL exist??


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I would love to have one of these. In the video, the guy says the battery lasts about 4 hours, citing the Wii's exceptional efficiency over the Gamecube, a portable for which apparently lasts about 2 hours. 7 watts, the Wii draws. Quite impressive, considering the components are from a home console that was never designed with battery power in mind. The size and portability factor are similarly nice. Gimme.

It doesn't support motion control, but to me, that's not really a big deal, since I'd be mostly interested in using this to play GC games. It'd be a bit awkward swinging a wiimote around in front of this small screen anyway. I wonder how difficult it'd be to implement support for motion control? I also wonder what the screen's resolution and battery's capacity are. 720x480 for the former? Not sure. No guesses for the latter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend got an offered an interview to work on cyberpunk 2077 (he does already have a job at a triple A studio,) but he doesn't want to live in Poland so he turned them down, can't say I blame him tbh but that game tho.

I hope there's a gameplay trailer soon (that seems unlikely lol.)


----------



## feels

The boyfriend got me this for my birthday. I'm gonna whoop his ***


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I made 20$ helping an old friend fix his computer, and i bought a bottle of wine with the money. Now lets just play some ****ing games and drink a little.


----------



## TuxedoChief

The Arkham games would be more well regarded and remembered better if Knight replaced Origins.


----------



## Moxi

All I wanted was a magical garden in space and it was destroyed by meteorites. ;_;


----------



## Sliusarek

I miss having a big TV. 17 inch laptop`s screen is pretty hard to get used to. But I am managing.


----------



## vela

I hate when there's a random Prime95 error and I have to guess what caused it, hopefully correct it, and then run it again for 24 hours.


----------



## VanitysFiend

TuxedoChief said:


> The Arkham games would be more well regarded and remembered better if Knight replaced Origins.


What do u mean? Nobody really counts origins anyway, I didn't even finish it...


----------



## ShadowOne

Managed to get in the groove and play 3 hours of deus ex. Definitely getting more and more into it, and doing less screwing up/load the last save. that was really killing the flow. 

I love that it spells out exactly what you're going to say during the dialog. I dont know how many times in Mass Effect I'd be like "sure, ill say 'meet you on the ship'....."GET YOUR *** ON THE SHIP OR ILL KILL YOU" :blank

And your actions/the cutscenes are insanely fluid. Like I went out of my way not to kill anyone and in full blown cutscene mode the guy was like "thank you for not killing". The city feels a little bit like a las vegas version of a city every now and then..no flowing traffic takes me out of the immersion. But the details of each room are really impressive too


----------



## Sliusarek

Are you talking about Mankind Divided or Human Revolution?

I agree, cities are so boring in this game.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm not a gamer but I really loved Assassin's Creed Syndicate. I didn't finish a lot of the optional stuff because cleaning up boroughs was getting tedious but the main story was fun, and helping Charles Dickens was very fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Volls devotion is so expensive.

I can't make the build at all without it though


----------



## ShadowOne

hes got a good voice lol


----------



## Charmander

No Man's Sky isn't so bad, I don't regret buying it. I wouldn't have paid more than what I bought it for though.


----------



## Fruitcake

Got my first smartphone the other day. I'm now using this keyboard app that predicts what I'll say before I've even typed anything, based on it accessing my texts and search history and thoughts and feelings etc. So now I don't even have to think because this keyboard thinks thinks for me. This is my keyboard's random thought of the day: "Where is the one being mean to me to do that and I went to the whole existing thing is probably a good thing to do and I am not sure if you even work Saturday night and I like insecure people in the world and worrying about the world of the world."

That does sound like the kind of brilliant idea I would come up with. I'll get onto it immediately.


----------



## Barakiel

I actually think Vivian James is a cute character, but I can't get over the fact that she was created by 4chan, and out of spite more than anything else. Although admittedly this is all based on what little I've read about it...

The whole gamergate fiasco seems to be harassment and all sorts of nasty tactics coming from both sides. it's depressing and I try to avoid reading that stuff.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Charmander said:


> No Man's Sky isn't so bad, I don't regret buying it. I wouldn't have paid more than what I bought it for though.


While I do think that, overall, No Man's Sky is a bit of a joke, it does look like it'd be fun for a while. Probably a fairly ironically short time, though. lol.


----------



## komorikun

Will I get electrocuted if my laptop cord looks sort of like this? The hole is a bit smaller and a couple metal bits are sticking out. I put gorilla tape on it.

http://forums.macrumors.com/attachments/img_0396-jpg.427021/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Will I get electrocuted if my laptop cord looks sort of like this? The hole is a bit smaller and a couple metal bits are sticking out. I put gorilla tape on it.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/attachments/img_0396-jpg.427021/


 I don't think so but don't know for sure. At any rate, you wouldn't get any shock unless you touched bare wire. I don't know how well gorilla tape insulates but I'd guess it's not conductive. You might want to look into replacing that cable though. It's a matter of time now that it's started to break down.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

when you connect your laptop to your TV and the 1080p touches your soul


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Still waiting for the FF7 remake...


----------



## ShadowOne

I was feeling nostalgic and bought Gex: Enter the Gecko on my vita

I swear to god, that game was Dark Souls before dark souls was a thing. Just throw you in, you have to explore and figure out what youre supposed to do, and the stage is riddled with enemies that you havent seen before


----------



## Carolyne

komorikun said:


> Will I get electrocuted if my laptop cord looks sort of like this? The hole is a bit smaller and a couple metal bits are sticking out. I put gorilla tape on it.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/attachments/img_0396-jpg.427021/


Different type of mac power cord, but same thing happened. Electric taped it and it's still running fine months later.


----------



## ShadowOne

I really hate how couch coop gaming has really died with the last 2 generations

I wanted to show someone some games since they arent a gamer and wanted to show what I see in them and why I like them..only to realize my lone games that I have that are two-player is FIFA and halo: master chief collection (the newest halo doesnt even have split screen..like..wtf. halo made split screen a gaming staple)

So all I could do was show a bit of uncharted and dark souls but its not the same just watching something


----------



## Aribeth

Just finished Metroid on NES in <1 hour. Got the best ending: Samus in bikini.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> I actually think Vivian James is a cute character, but I can't get over the fact that she was created by 4chan, and out of spite more than anything else. Although admittedly this is all based on what little I've read about it...
> 
> The whole gamergate fiasco seems to be harassment and all sorts of nasty tactics coming from both sides. it's depressing and I try to avoid reading that stuff.


Yeah I think she's pretty cool too lol. No comment on gamergate, I have my own opinions but cba going into that.


----------



## feels

Eat my *** windows 10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Starting over is a pain in the ***. On a positive note, i made 10 ex profit today by finally setting up my shop. People have been whispering me left and right for gear.

@Aribeth

congrats on your Metroid run. Was it a 100% run or just any %?


----------



## Aribeth

Any% but I think I got 90% of items anyway.


----------



## ShadowOne

It only took 50 hours, but I finally understand zenyatta


----------



## Barakiel

If there's a real-life religion based on the ways of the Jedi, why not one that takes inspiration from the mythology of the Legend of Zelda?

I have some ideas on how that would work, but I feel like I would just be embarrassing myself by going into detail lol :afr


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> Will I get electrocuted if my laptop cord looks sort of like this? The hole is a bit smaller and a couple metal bits are sticking out. I put gorilla tape on it.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/attachments/img_0396-jpg.427021/


should still be very safe. you're protected by the transformer, plus the outer wire would be the neutral conductor, which is much less likely to cause you any harm. plus you prob have RCD protection at your mains anyway... so many layers of protection that you don't need to worry about it at all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Aribeth

Still pretty sweet for your second playthrough.

Did you try Metroid Fusion yet? I love the game myself, but there's a little too much text and it's not technically free roam, like figure things out on your own. It's more mission based through a computer you step on. Not a fan of the guided by the hand approach to a Metroid game. The gameplay itself is great though.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*Aribeth*
> 
> Still pretty sweet for your second playthrough.
> 
> Did you try Metroid Fusion yet? I love the game myself, but there's a little too much text and it's not technically free roam, like figure things out on your own. It's more mission based through a computer you step on. Not a fan of the guided by the hand approach to a Metroid game. The gameplay itself is great though.


Yes, I played all 2D Metroids. I thought Fusion was pretty good; you're right about the game guiding you and telling you where to go but for me it balanced out with the super hard boss fights. Like jesus christ the bosses in other Metroid games are a joke compared to these guys. Not only hard but very unfair too, like they're flying through walls and stuff (makes no sense) just to touch you and damage you.

I would rank them as Super Metroid > Metroid (NES) > Fusion > Zero Mission > Metroid II: Return of Samus.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Yes, I played all 2D Metroids. I thought Fusion was pretty good; you're right about the game guiding you and telling you where to go but for me it balanced out with the super hard boss fights. Like jesus christ the bosses in other Metroid games are a joke compared to these guys. Not only hard but very unfair too, like they're flying through walls and stuff (makes no sense) just to touch you and damage you.


Yeah the bosses are a challenge. Some of the hardest bosses in any Metroid games i know of. But they're very cool and there's a lot of them to fight 

Hopefully future installments will keep that trend.



Aribeth said:


> I would rank them as Super Metroid > Metroid (NES) > Fusion > Zero Mission > Metroid II: Return of Samus.


You know, i still haven't played Metroid 2 lol. I keep wanting too, but then i end up replaying the other metroid games.

I have the AMR2, so i guess i'll play that next time.

If you don't know already, you can play ROMhacks of Metroid games. Some of them are very well done, like Super Metroid Zero mission, Metroid Phazon and Justin Bailey where you play SM as bikini wearing samus lol.

They're fun to try out.


----------



## Charmander

I bought Morrowind on Steam but I still hate using the keyboard and mouse. Wondering if an old xbox controller will definitely work with it (Given up on trying to make my ps4 controller work). I don't mind learning how to play with xbox controls but don't really want to waste any money. Because it's such an old game I don't know if it even has controller support.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Charmander said:


> I bought Morrowind on Steam but I still hate using the keyboard and mouse. Wondering if an old xbox controller will definitely work with it (Given up on trying to make my ps4 controller work). I don't mind learning how to play with xbox controls but don't really want to waste any money. Because it's such an old game I don't know if it even has controller support.


You'll probably need something like joytokey, xpadder or motionjoy. but even then, you will have to use the keyboard and mouse for some things.


----------



## Aribeth

Don't buy Mafia III


----------



## Charmander

Scrub-Zero said:


> You'll probably need something like joytokey, xpadder or motionjoy. but even then, you will have to use the keyboard and mouse for some things.


Thanks! I bought a Logitech game pad that someone recommended so I'll try that. I think you still have to use the keyboard for some things but I don't mind.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Charmander

either way you'll need the keyboard so you might as well get used to it 

Hopefully the logitech works for you though. If not then at least you have a gamepad for other pc games.


----------



## wallenstein

Aribeth said:


> Don't buy Mafia III


amazing how sh1tty they keep making these console ports for pc. Watch Dogs, Arkham Knight, AC: Unity and now this. Why do people still keep preordering triple A games? retards


----------



## Aribeth

wallenstein said:


> amazing how sh1tty they keep making these console ports for pc. Watch Dogs, Arkham Knight, AC: Unity and now this. Why do people still keep preordering triple A games? retards


The game is exactly the same on consoles haha


----------



## AussiePea

Got my hands on Arma 3, so good to play a decent war sim again after being obsessed with Operation Flashpoint all those years ago. Found a good online community as well.


----------



## Charmander

Scrub-Zero said:


> @Charmander
> 
> either way you'll need the keyboard so you might as well get used to it
> 
> Hopefully the logitech works for you though. If not then at least you have a gamepad for other pc games.


It worked.  I know a lot of people prefer mouse/keyboard but I'll never get used to it. Although I managed to play Just Cause without it bothering me too much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Charmander

Right on! Glad you got it working. Now all you need to do is enjoy the best Elderscroll game in the series.

The game can still look quite beautiful nowadays with some modding:


----------



## Estillum

I miss the old samus...


----------



## ShadowOne

Finally done with Deus ex. The last few missions were pretty great

Now to decide on something else. Battlefield 1 is out next week but I feel like getting to some backlog game I havent played yet

Rise of the tomb raider, inside, quantum break, alien...some of those will have black Friday sales probably


----------



## ShadowOne

haha. I was like "damn, this credit music is super djent-y"

and found out it was the guy from periphery

good ****ing song


----------



## AussiePea

ShadowOne said:


> Finally done with Deus ex. The last few missions were pretty great
> 
> Now to decide on something else. Battlefield 1 is out next week but I feel like getting to some backlog game I havent played yet
> 
> Rise of the tomb raider, inside, quantum break, alien...some of those will have black Friday sales probably


The last missions step it up? I'm probably 60% through but haven't touched it in awhile, might get back into it.

Been playing bf1, enjoying the multi, love the old school weapons compared to the bf4 stuff. Runs like a dream on my pc as well.


----------



## ShadowOne

AussiePea said:


> The last missions step it up? I'm probably 60% through but haven't touched it in awhile, might get back into it.
> 
> Been playing bf1, enjoying the multi, love the old school weapons compared to the bf4 stuff. Runs like a dream on my pc as well.


yea, the last two missions were really fun to me and took a good amount of time so I was satisfied enough with it.

I had a few problems with the game. Maybe its because I'm playing this one on console, but I feel like I have no control over a situation when things go bad lol. And it just turns into a cluster****. I did a LOT of loading of a previous save that really messed up the flow of the game, because the game wasnt fun when it was all out combat.

I WISH i had a pc for bf1, but I can't really spend the money on a new computer right now and I dont trust just getting a 300-500 buck video card would make my computer way better. Maybe next year's game


----------



## Moxi

I love how Pokemon constantly spawn inside my apartment, so Pokemon Go actually does nothing for my exercise levels.


----------



## ShadowOne

Moxi said:


> I love how Pokemon constantly spawn inside my apartment, so Pokemon Go actually does nothing for my exercise levels.


Lol. I get some in mine but they're usually the same guys. I've kinda lost the motivation of going out and doing it. Doesn't help that there aren't a bunch of people doing it anymore so my SA kicks in. Was a fun few weeks tho. I've been stuck at 43 ponyta candies for forever


----------



## ShadowOne

1st world conundrums

My xbox live is expiring and battlefield 1 looks worst on it..but I have overwatch on x1 which is pointless without xbl (I like the party/mic in xbl more than psn)

Bleh


----------



## Moxi

ShadowOne said:


> Lol. I get some in mine but they're usually the same guys. I've kinda lost the motivation of going out and doing it. Doesn't help that there aren't a bunch of people doing it anymore so my SA kicks in. Was a fun few weeks tho. I've been stuck at 43 ponyta candies for forever


Seen everything from Jynx to Eevee to Seel just wandering around here.

Sad to see the hype's died down but maybe it will encourage more development. It's a very buggy game still.


----------



## feels

I came.


----------



## Rickets

feels said:


> I came.


Yep should be good.

Knowing Rockstar though it will probably be delayed untill 2018. They love building anticipation in a very teasey way.


----------



## ShadowOne

feels said:


> I came.


yuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

this and mass effect alone will make 2017 great

I dont get that hyped for games anymore, but red dead is my gta. I found western stuff boring before that game

finally have a new wallpaper


----------



## ShadowOne

overwatch has been ****ing annoying the last 2 days. Like "im about to uninstall this ****ing thing" annoying


----------



## ShadowOne

how did jaws scare anyone? this things supposed to be a monster and theyre playing peter pan music

steven spielberg's soundtracks are always so damn corny (except jurassic park)

edit: o, i see

(i was talking to myself a lot in the car today. its just a phase. sorry for page 39 of this thread lol)


----------



## vela

I can't wait for Mass Effect Andromeda. It's really the only new game I'm looking forward to.


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Wolverine was slightly better than XO: Wolverine, so Logan has to be gooder, right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

feels said:


> I came.


My friend just told me, he worked on it so he was like 'I CAN FINALLY TELL YOU'/show you this lol (NDA)



JustThisGuy said:


> The Wolverine was slightly better than XO: Wolverine, so Logan has to be gooder, right?


I also literally just watched this, weird. This thread is like my brain's stream of consciousness. It looks good actually, they've made too many films about him really, but this one looks like it might be better maybe.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> My friend just told me, he worked on it so he was like 'I CAN FINALLY TELL YOU'/show you this lol (NDA)
> 
> I also literally just watched this, weird. This thread is like my brain's stream of consciousness. It looks good actually, they've made too many films about him really, but this one looks like it might be better maybe.


Yeah, every X-Men film has had Hugh Jackman in it. It's pretty much Wolverine and the X-Men. What, First Class and Apocalypse had cameos, but still counts. Deadpool had references to Logan/Jackman here and there. Sorta counts. I just think it's a good closing for the character, while introducing X-23. Have you seen the first full trailer?

It's cool that your friend worked on it. Can they tell you which aspect of the game? @*ShadowOne* I was thinking that with the progression of the titles, that the third game would be named differently. Red Dead Revolver to Red Dead Redemption to...Red Dead Revenge? Red Dead Retribution? Those are synonymous, so maybe this one or the next as Red Dead Reprisal...Revolution? Just throwing out things.

I imagine they'll stick with zombies bc not only was their zombie DLC successful but zombies in general are still really liked. I'd honestly like an alien DLC so we can have Cowboy vs Aliens.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, every X-Men film has had Hugh Jackman in it. It's pretty much Wolverine and the X-Men. What, First Class and Apocalypse had cameos, but still counts. Deadpool had references to Logan/Jackman here and there. Sorta counts. I just think it's a good closing for the character, while introducing X-23.
> 
> It's cool that your friend worked on it. Can they tell you which aspect of the game? @ShadowOne I was thinking that with the progression of the titles, that the third game would be named differently. Red Dead Revolver to Red Dead Redemption to...Red Dead Revenge? Red Dead Retribution? Those are synonymous, so maybe this one or the next as Red Dead Reprisal...Revolution? Just throwing out things.
> 
> I imagine they'll stick with zombies bc not only was their zombie DLC successful but zombies in general are still really liked. I'd honestly like an alien DLC so we can have Cowboy vs Aliens.


Yeah he's a popular character I guess but still. Hopefully they'll start to cut back a little 

They're a physics programmer, they can't talk about stuff that's not in the trailer yet but they worked on the canoe in the trailer.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah he's a popular character I guess but still. Hopefully they'll start to cut back a little
> 
> They're a physics programmer, they can't talk about stuff that's not in the trailer yet but they worked on the canoe in the trailer.


Canoe... Maybe for a scene where you defend yourself from enemies on the side of the river? Or maybe a quick-travel thing?

It's Hugh Jackman's last Wolverine movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Turns out going for all the Hp and regen nodes worked out much better than i expected.


----------



## Aphexfan

Bought a PSVR and am having am amazing time


----------



## In The Shade

feels said:


> I came.


OH ****!!!

I need to buy me a console for when this comes out


----------



## Barakiel

People who complain about the Water Temple have clearly never had to face the aquatic techno hell that is the Great Bay Temple.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm nutting


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Oooh damn! I like this a lot! Downloading the demo as we speak.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ShatteredGlass said:


> Oooh damn! I like this a lot! Downloading the demo as we speak.


Bleh. The demo runs at roughly 7-8 FPS at full settings and about 20 FPS in relatively empty areas at the absolute lowest settings. Perhaps a product of using Unity?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

10 000 HP+1900 regen per sec and i still die like a chump, while my max block character goes through almost everything without a scratch most of the time at 4800 HP. :int


----------



## Aphexfan

Nope...still suck at Dark Souls.


----------



## Tabris

ShadowOne said:


> granted i've only played three games....
> 
> but i suck some MAJOR butt at bf1. Its so frusterating that I have such a hard time seeing people. I used to be a one man wrecking crew in battlefield games, being able to take flags solo. But holy hell I'm terrible at this game
> 
> I really hope I can get better though since the game seems great


Does it seem better than 4?


----------



## Aribeth

Guys, is there any 3D Zelda game that runs at 60 FPS? I can't play anything at 30.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lets balance the game by making end game content unavailable for anyone without meta builds.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Free-to-play is the new code for pay-to-play. Sure, you can wonder around and do nothing, but you have to pay to be able to do stuff or the allowing your skills to matter. Basically a simulator of the game you can play when you pay. 

I can only think of a couple off the top of my head that are legit free-to-play, yet do have premiums. There's Farmville, but who wants to play that? Oh, right, millions of people that're bored on Facebook. Um... DCUO's main game--which after DLCs is only a 1/3rd of the game's size, though main game is very capped with stories, as well as leveling--has quite a bit of content with great interaction. It's graphics are now 2 generations old, in that when it came out, it was a graphic step back, but it was fun as hell, so...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JustThisGuy said:


> Free-to-play is the new code for pay-to-play. Sure, you can wonder around and do nothing, but you have to pay to be able to do stuff or the allowing your skills to matter. Basically a simulator of the game you can play when you pay.
> 
> I can only think of a couple off the top of my head that are legit free-to-play, yet do have premiums. There's Farmville, but who wants to play that? Oh, right, millions of people that're bored on Facebook. Um... DCUO's main game--which after DLCs is only a 1/3rd of the game's size, though main game is very capped with stories, as well as leveling--has quite a bit of content with great interaction. It's graphics are now 2 generations old, in that when it came out, it was a graphic step back, but it was fun as hell, so...


Path of Exile is completely free to play and probably the only legit free to play game that i know of. The Store is only fashion and a bit of extra storage space. But you get plenty of storage in the base game without spending a cent.

Apparently Warframe can be fully enjoyed without buying anything, but i didn't play it enough to find out. Too much grinding and too hard to play solo. Fun game and cool concept though. I wish i had buddies to play that with.


----------



## 2Milk

I left the computer on all night in order to download a very large file. I woke up in the morning very excited and ready to install, then I realized that I had paused the download and forgot to un-pause it.:bash


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## AussiePea

Blah Dishonoured 2 confirmed with ****ty drm disappointing. Still excited for the game and have bf1 multi to keep me busy until then.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The game has picked up a bit. After grinding for money i trained my two handed sword, smothing and heavy armor to 30. Now i can kill bandits easy enough but i still can't kill the damn Draugr in Bleakfalls.

So much has been added with this mod. The damn trolls would put Wolverine's healing factor to shame, and the freaking paralyzing poison+added visuals from spiders wtf. So cool and annoying at the same time. Can't move while a 300 pound spider is trying to eat me!  

I'm liking this mod a lot so far.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

LOL. I love just how over the top Syndicate's use of bloom is. I can see lots of people hating it - it does border on ridiculous, but I personally love it. Guess I'm just a **** for shiny things. x)


----------



## scooby

I'm getting so ****ing triggered by Forza. ****! String together a slick as **** lap for 95% of the track and on course for beating my current rival, car doesn't turn as good as I usually take the last turn and I clip the wall and null the time. Happens so many times.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

>playing Mario & Luigi: Partners in time
>having a good time
>finally finish the game
>well that was fun
>reading through credits
>Executive producer: Satoru Iwata
>









My heart breaks a little every time ;~;


----------



## Estillum

Flowey is the worst part of undertale.


----------



## ShadowOne

I kind of want this classic mini nintendo a lot...

I'd get more out of a mini super nes, but who knows how long we'll have to wait for that (if ever)

Super Mario World, DK Country, Earthbound, Street Fighter 2, MK2, Link to the Past, Super Mario Kart, NBA Jam, Earthworm Jim, Turtles in time, super metroid. ugh


----------



## butterskenny

I'm going to a convention with my family this weekend and I'm dressing up as Masked Man from Mother 3. Is anyone else going to the convention in Wichita?


----------



## KelsKels

Man I forgot how frustrating dishonored is.. trying to find charms/runes and not kill anyone is like pulling teeth. Well not really.. it's just a ton of loading and then giving up and stabbing everyone. Lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

KelsKels said:


> Man I forgot how frustrating dishonored is.. trying to find charms/runes and not kill anyone is like pulling teeth. Well not really.. it's just a ton of loading and then giving up and stabbing everyone. Lol


I've heard that it gets easier to do a no-kill/low chaos run as you progress through the game since the number of guards declines in a somewhat ironic fashion. Plus, as you get more runes, you can get powers that are invaluable for stealth, like Slow Time, Agility, and the improved version of Blink.


----------



## kivi

It says it's closed but I think night shift got stuck open on my phone (I think it happened before). It's screen looks pinkish.


----------



## KelsKels

ShatteredGlass said:


> I've heard that it gets easier to do a no-kill/low chaos run as you progress through the game since the number of guards declines in a somewhat ironic fashion. Plus, as you get more runes, you can get powers that are invaluable for stealth, like Slow Time, Agility, and the improved version of Blink.


Yeah that's how first game was so I figure it's the same with this one. Although I feel like the AI does a better job at spotting you. I think I'm going to restart for a clean run tonight after work though. I ghosted Dishonored 1 so I feel like I have to do 2 as well. Just need all dem sleep darts!


----------



## SilentLyric

"educated". no skills, all professional looking papers and attitudes...


----------



## ShadowOne

hey, i got first place in bf1 two games in a row on my team haha

granted we got wrecked so i was on a bad team, but I'll take it


----------



## Glue

Wish they would port SF3 Third Strike online edition to PS4 or PC.


----------



## KelsKels

Ok so I've been playing all day. I restarted. I'm only in the clockwork mansion though... I've gotten ghost and merciful and all collectibles (well besides all the coins and a painting or 2) but man my playtime is atrocious. Lots of loading and getting stuck lol. But eh.. I'll admit I'm not a good gamer.. at least I've been able to do a clean run so far even if it's taking me longer than it should. For the most part I haven't used any guides.. I did get stuck though on the rune in the basement on good doctor. But I think that's the only thing I've looked up. 

Idk why I'm posting this lol I know no one cares. Also.. I keep encountering a weird bug that causes images to not show properly. Icons won't load and instead just say "IMG" it's very annoying because it keep happening. Even in weapon select. Restating the app helps but it keep happening and restarting frequently isn't fun.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Mass Effect: Andromeda 
*Mass Effect: Andromeda *
*Mass Effect: Andromeda *
*Mass Effect: Andromedaaaaaa*

Please hurry!


----------



## butterskenny

I wish my N64 emulator would stop crashing on my PSP so I can play my Megaman Legends. I love the game to death so far, but I hate playing it on my computer since I get cramped really easily while sitting down and want to use it less than I used to. 
Also, to make road trips a lot less boring.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainy Cakes said:


> Mass Effect: Andromeda
> *Mass Effect: Andromeda *
> *Mass Effect: Andromeda *
> *Mass Effect: Andromedaaaaaa*
> 
> Please hurry!


Pretty much ^^


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

4 new Halo books, a new Metro book, a new Metro game coming next year, Halo Wars 2, Watch Dogs 2, Ghost Recon Wildlands, and possible Halo 3 Anniversary.  oh my goodness.


----------



## MCHB

Much prefer firefox dev edition over the normal one for no other reason than I like the darker theme it has by default. All the dev stuff is way over my head though, lol.


----------



## feels




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Huh... Pokemon Sun and Moon come out tomorrow. I hadn't really been thinking about it, but since it's coming out, I'll try and get it. Considering I didn't preorder, it's not guarunteed, though.

I'm excited. Gen 7 is looking pretty great.










the best part


----------



## MCHB

This site made me so happy when I stumbled across it, lol. I'd been wanting to make my own mouse cursor for awhile and now I have!  
http://www.cursor.cc/


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My Xbox one won't turn on, I'm worried it died on me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I am finally trying to force myself to get used to Ubuntu. I don't do that much these days besides surf the web and watch Youtube so I figured if I could at least get Firefox to work right I'd be OK. Seems to be better than last time I tried it. They must have fixed the drivers for my particular system since last time I was having issues with terrible choppy playback of youtube videos with all sorts of tearing. This time it just works. 

I'd be afraid to rely on it though because I just know one day I'll be sitting here and something will just go wrong for no reason I can discern. It always does with Linux.


----------



## butterskenny

When I get home...I'm gonna play Yume 2kki again and explore the dream worlds a lot more thoroughly than I did last time. Apparently, I missed a lot of the game's interesting parts.


----------



## MCHB

Got rid of all the stupid little link arrows that show overtop of the icons on the desktop...No idea why they bugged me so much; redundant and fugly I suppose.


----------



## Carolyne

age of empires?


----------



## ShadowOne

i hate when movies start with no sound in the intro/first 20 seconds where theyre showing logo's and any initial shots, in the theater. It makes me freak out like "man, are we going to talk to people and have to figure out how to get a hold of an employee and have them fix it..and is it going to ruin the first 15 minutes of the movie for them to oh thank god its working"


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish I was knowledgeable enough to answer questions on stackoverflow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm interested in trying Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, but I don't have a New 3DS and, frankly, I'm not sure I can accept the exceptionally ugly graphics. The Wii version's visuals were pretty bad too, but the 3DS port comes across as lazy because it's so poor in the visual department.

If it at least had dynamic shadows, maaaaybe it'd be acceptable. Even better, if they didn't bother using the ****ty 3D effect, then perhaps the graphics could live up to the Wii version.


















Shader effects... bloom.... anisotropic filtering... please save my eyes....

Still, I'm interested. I don't have the money for a New 3DS, but Christmas is coming up....


----------



## butterskenny

Rhett and Link's Nerd vs Geek video bothers me at one part.

When Link brings up D&D as a "nerd" thing...wouldn't it be considered a "geek" thing instead since it features fantasy fictional worlds and possible roleplaying...? It has the calculations and some math in there, but I think a nerd would just find it completely normal/boring and not as interesting as how computers function or something even more advanced than throwing dice and probabilities. Geeks would find the calculating a bit boring, but they would love to imagine how the attacks/actions are carried out and how they'll affect everything in the world.

Why is it a "nerd" thing..??? This is going to haunt my thinking for a very long time...


----------



## MisoGirl

"So freaking cute I'mma name you Aero because you can fly and you'll be an archer how CLEVER!!!!!"

As I was playing Pokémon Sun hahaha


----------



## Charmander

Wow, actually managed to take over a gym in pokemon go today. Let's see how long I can keep it... probably until the kids get out of school.


----------



## Glue

In the mood for some Black Ops 2 tonight. Hope I don't run into too many modders. Wish this game gets remastered one day. Best fps multiplayer ever!

Might play 3rd strike online since the PS3 is connected


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Titan Quest classes and skills in Grim Dawn? This is why i love modding.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm sure my GTX 1060 sucks when it comes to Physics - the benchmark on the new Deus Ex for example, stutters like a female dog when those lights are hanging down and swinging. Annoying as otherwise it's pretty smooth.


----------



## Glue




----------



## butterskenny

I need to watch Vinesauce streams again. They give me so much life when I'm bored.


----------



## Aribeth

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I'm sure my GTX 1060 sucks when it comes to Physics - the benchmark on the new Deus Ex for example, stutters like a female dog when those lights are hanging down and swinging. Annoying as otherwise it's pretty smooth.


Hold on, Deus Ex Mankind Divided is optimized like crap, and it also has crap graphics. That's not a good game for judging your graphics card.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Fooked the reply up -.-


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Aribeth said:


> Hold on, Deus Ex Mankind Divided is optimized like crap, and it also has crap graphics. That's not a good game for judging your graphics card.


Oh I know it's just that my firestrike physics score and some games (the names of which escape me because on sods law!) really suffer when phyics comes into play 

Besides that though it's a brill little card


----------



## Barakiel

It's amazing what Sun and Moon has gotten away with. Salazzle's Pokedex entry says:

"For some reason, only females have been found. It creates a reverse harem of male Salandit that it lives with."

There's also this gem:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Full respec in a few days, and a new league. Now what kind of build can i make this time?


----------



## butterskenny

There needs to be more Fionna and Cake comics. I just finished the 1-6# issues and I'm enamored. Also, Flame Prince needs to show up more in the show. He's really adorable.


----------



## Glue

Capcom cup was hype as ****!


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope my computer fan isn't going berserk.


----------



## ShadowOne

last guardian is 2 days away lol


----------



## Glue

Got to play two of the games I'm looking forward to


----------



## Tokztero

ShadowOne said:


> last guardian is 2 days away lol


I thought the game was cancelled. I'm going to have to buy me a PS4


----------



## Charmander

I just went into Game to buy a new controller and the staff were so nice in there. I was disappointed that the coloured controllers were all out of stock though.


----------



## Barakiel

I love how the Animal Crossing equivalent of Christmas is called "Toy Day". It's just so honest about the reason for the season isn't it?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Woke up today, grabbed my laptop, got comfy, ready to watch something good

When suddenly...


















Well, my weekend is officially ruined.

i cri evrytiem


----------



## ShadowOne

I've beaten bloodborne

I've beaten dark souls

i've beaten super meat boy


I cannot..for the ****ing LIFE of me play shovel knight

**** this game


----------



## Barakiel

TheSilentGamer said:


> Woke up today, grabbed my laptop, got comfy, ready to watch something good
> 
> When suddenly...
> 
> Well, my weekend is officially ruined.
> 
> i cri evrytiem


I guess it's time we kiss it goodbye

:hide


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Barakiel said:


> I guess it's time we kiss it goodbye
> 
> :hide












That's punny.


----------



## ShadowOne

kind of getting a bad feeling about the assassins creed movie

it's the same core as Macbeth (director, fassbender, cotillard), but the trailers just havent felt artistic enough and too much shallow action


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh, so they're adding single player to the new Friday the 13th game? That's great!

It just went from trash multiplayer to hopefully something worth playing. I guess we'll see. It should have been an Alien Isolation clone from the get-go anyway. Looks like they're taking idea from the Nes game, with different camp counselors you can choose from. Hopefully They have their own abilities etc.


----------



## Charmander

I just checked google adsense for the first time in maybe two years (?) and somehow have a balance of £188! I guess it's a slow money earner but not too bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I finished watching season 1 of Daredevil. Reading stuff on Reddit (even though I'm really late on this lol,) So many people sympathised with Kingpin though. I even saw one person write that he was 'surprisingly relatable' Don't get it.

[spoiler=.]His childhood was obviously ****, but he did kill his dad so I figure that kind of neutralises things somewhat and doesn't warrant _so _ much pity. Especially after he killed Ben >:[ not amused. Watching him get knocked out was satisfying, kind of wanted Daredevil to kill him, but that's not his style.[/spoiler]


----------



## ljubo

I know this forum have more members today than it did some years ago (obviously) but it feels like the activity is less....it was more members writing in the forum some years ago.......


----------



## GunnyHighway

ljubo said:


> I know this forum have more members today than it did some years ago (obviously) but it feels like the activity is less....it was more members writing in the forum some years ago.......


I feel like there was a new wave that appeared all of a sudden once SAS started to advertise more. A lot of people seemed to not like all of the drama that seemed to come with the influx and left, whether for elsewhere or nowhere. I sadly created a bunch of it myself and then decided I needed to get away from it all.

As for computers at work on Friday I managed to get the other team's new 64 port/4 user KVM-over-IP working with our laptops. Such a ridiculously complex and expensive piece of hardware, foiled by being completely incompatible with USB 3.0.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ok so i guess this isn't that surprising but lusamine from pokemon sun/moon is actually kind of ****ing insane.

and a milf
and a meme
lusameme

thanks game freak


----------



## ShadowOne

wellll i ****ing love the last guardian. People said it took a few hours and then it clicked, so I expect it'll just get even better to me if i loved it right away


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Note to self - finish "finshable" games before non finishable ones (DBD, Cities Skylines, BF4 online etc)


Also just to let you guys n girls know, Dead By Daylight is free 2 try this weekend on steam but be warned, this tis how I got addicted!


----------



## Barakiel

I got one of my Animal Crossing villagers to say "hell yeah!" as his greeting, because it fits his personality so much. But I wonder if it's risky to do online stuff because of that, like if I could get in trouble over that or not.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

the kind of content i live for

luv my boi <3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

More gaming companies should adopt the free to play model of Grinding Gear Games. 

Load us up with fashion items, i don't care about that stuff. But don't gate game content or sell pay2win items. I bet most pay2win games would take off in popularity like never before.


----------



## Barakiel

Why is Jonathan McIntosh still around >_>


----------



## Estillum

Kyle Katarn died for our sins.﻿


----------



## InfamousD

Can't wait to play Cyberpunk 2077 when it's finally out.


----------



## 2Milk

Can't til the new xps 15 drops, I want it so bad.


----------



## 8888

I wish I would play more console games instead of just sitting on the computer chatting on online forums or playing word games on the computer all day. I think I'd enjoy console games more but its like my depression won't let me do anything except the computer.


----------



## feels

Still mourn over PT/Silent Hills everyday RIP

also Tsareena thicc as hell???


----------



## AussiePea

Guy on our day tour in Thailand is a animation programmer for treyarch games (working on COD series). Quite interesting discussion.


----------



## 8888

I need to organize my items in Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Dear god let there be a Halo 3 Anniversary.


----------



## Barakiel

As much as I enjoy Alola, I think I left my heart in Kalos.


----------



## Barakiel

8888 said:


> I need to organize my items in Animal Crossing New Leaf.


The storage room you can get from Tom Nook helps so much with that &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## 8888

Barakiel said:


> The storage room you can get from Tom Nook helps so much with that ��


I didn't know there were storage rooms, thanks for the info.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Call of Chernobyl shows a lot of promise. But it's not anywhere near on the level of Autumn Aurora 2 and Misery. They're still working on it though, and said that for now they wanted all three games meshes together and playable, so i can only expect it to get better with less bugs and crashes in the future. If they bring the quality up to Misery levels this will probably be the best S.t.a.l.k.e.r. mod ever made.

One thing that bother's me is all the old free goodies aren't there anymore. Like Strelok's rifle and the hidden suits in Cordon. I can't find any of them out in the open or hidden where they are supposed to be. I was kind of disappointed and it killed the exploration fun a bit.


----------



## Rickets

Why isn't a Jurassic Park open world game set in Isla Nublar or Sorna a thing yet? 

Like a proper one made by Rockstar or CD Project Red. Survival horror or action/adventure theme, massive map with Dinos, side quests given by park rangers and management etc. *Fapfapfap*


----------



## JDsays

I wish I was Darth Nihilus sometimes


----------



## SilentLyric

I hope wii u's go on sale soon if the switch is coming out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Call of Pripyat, Call of Chernobyl, Call of Misery...call of confusion when trying to explain the difference.


----------



## Aribeth

I beat the Sega CD version of Earthworm Jim yesterday. Great game, hard as ****. Can't believe I managed to do it. Feels so ****ing good


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mysteriously lost several million gp in Runescape. Obvious assumption is I was hacked yet that's all that went missing (and they left several hundred thousand too if that's the case,) it's a bit odd... I can't remember what happened like I sold a bunch of headless arrows and then suddenly millions of gp down. I'm fairly sure I had several million too. 

Anyway so now stealing wine of zamorak log in today '**** off you c***' sounds about right :lol

Apparently they are overhauling mining so rune will be level 50 to mine or something? That's a big change considering it's been at 85 for at least 13 years. So I guess I can rule that out as a f2p money making idea soon. I'm not high enough in mining right now anyway though. Bonds have almost doubled in price since I last played too annoyingly.

Invictum armour looks interesting, also they're introducing dragon ore.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rip The Patch/The Know on Youtube.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> Mysteriously lost several million gp in Runescape. Obvious assumption is I was hacked yet that's all that went missing (and they left several hundred thousand too if that's the case,) it's a bit odd... I can't remember what happened like I sold a bunch of headless arrows and then suddenly millions of gp down. I'm fairly sure I had several million too.
> 
> Anyway so now stealing wine of zamorak log in today '**** off you c***' sounds about right :lol
> 
> Apparently they are overhauling mining so rune will be level 50 to mine or something? That's a big change considering it's been at 85 for at least 13 years. So I guess I can rule that out as a f2p money making idea soon. I'm not high enough in mining right now anyway though. Bonds have almost doubled in price since I last played too annoyingly.
> 
> Invictum armour looks interesting, also they're introducing dragon ore.


free items plz


----------



## ShatteredGlass

osu is the worst game ever made lol


----------



## feels

Just bought Ultra Street Fighter because I saw this and fell in love


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Neo said:


> I decided to complete some PC games that I own rather than play one for a couple of hours (or less) then move on to the next :lol
> Portal is one of my all-time favourite games, so I finished that again, now working my way through Portal 2 (on chapter 3).


Portal 2 is the best game ever. 
Not bester than Witcher 3 but still the best.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Neo said:


> What if Geralt went through a portal? Would that therefore be the bestest of the bestest thing ever?


He does. He goes through Yennefer's portals all the time :banana


----------



## Glue

**** me up. SMT anniversary site went up last night. Pretty close to the Switch event, too. Wonder if they'll announce something there.

http://shin-megamitensei.jp


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I recently got a New 3DS XL. Unfortunately, I didn't get lucky with the screen. It's the same ol' crappy TN panel used in the original XL. The IPS panel looks quite a bit better, so it's slightly disappointing. :/// I love it otherwise, though. Better than the PS Vita any day.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Nearly finished Doom. Then only CoD Infinite Warfare, Shadow Warrior 2, Quantom Break, Deus Ex MD, Mafia 3, Inside, MadMax, MGS5, Metro, Fallout 4, Spacehulk, The Witcher 3 (lets face it, THIS game SHOULD NOT be rushed), AC:Syndicate, Borderlands 2 (I'm on the hunting DLC), Bioshock 1, Farcry 4 & Primal and Shadow of Mordor to go, plus Hitman, Blacklist, Thief, Darl Souls 3, Deadspace 3, The Walking Dead Michonne, Shadow Tactics and Tyranny, plus some others (many others) and then I'll be caught up. I have started many of the games, and am a fair way through some of them, but I really do need to get in the habbit of finishing them.


----------



## scooby

Gotta get a new headset... ffs.


----------



## BeautyStale

Regretting not saving more money to have a laptop that isn't counterfeit and isn't made by Dell. There are so many games I need to catch up on, watching let's plays can only be captivating for so long.


----------



## Glue




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Virgo

Thinking back on good old RuneScape memories and just wanted to share them. I love remembering from time to time. The music, the combat. Ahh yeah. The dance emote. The death music that plays and the way your character dies before it respawns in Lumbridge. Being a typical 12-year-old -- going into the deep wildy with your RuneScape bf you got from typing "321" in Varrock in response to "press 321 to be my gf", having him kill you in 2 hits, and then getting in the last word before you die: "u little 1incher". Getting reported in Castle Wars for singing "my humps" or whatever that song is, and just cursing people out and getting angry over literally nothing. Stacking up the warnings and getting close to muted for it. Yet also wanting to be a mod because you really wanted the crown next to your name. I miss those days! I was such a little sh*t.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ShadowOne said:


> debating if i should try final fantasy 1,000,000,000 or whatever the newest one was. Ive never played them before but i kind of need something to hold me over till mass effect


If you haven't played one before, it might be worth it to wait for the Final Fantasy VII remake which I think is coming out in December. I'm not sure if it will be as good as the original, because they are changing a few things I think, but the original was a great game. A lot of the newer Final Fantasy games haven't achieved the same critical reception.


----------



## sebastian1

that new Zelda trailer was pretty sweet


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Path of Exile is being released for Xbox... 
Not sure what i think about that yet.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

My gamepad wire is still too short even with 1 usb extension cable but I'm such a cheapskate that I refuse to buy a proper wirelss pad and I don't mind using the 360ce so another USB extension it shall be.


----------



## Aribeth

whereistheoffswitch said:


> My gamepad wire is still too short even with 1 usb extension cable but I'm such a cheapskate that I refuse to buy a proper wirelss pad and I don't mind using the 360ce so another USB extension it shall be.


https://www.google.com/#q=logitech+f310


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Humesday

love this song:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Awesome! A new solo self found league is coming to path of exile. The struggle will be real.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Aribeth said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=logitech+f310


http://i.imgur.com/HLqsb8x.jpg :grin2:


----------



## Aribeth

whereistheoffswitch said:


> http://i.imgur.com/HLqsb8x.jpg :grin2:


holy moly what is that thing

a dalmatian controller?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Aribeth said:


> holy moly what is that thing
> 
> a dalmatian controller?


Haha yea looks like it! It actually looks pretty good if it weren't for the 4 buttons that are where your hands would be gripping it.


----------



## Glue

Can't wait to play this


----------



## AussiePea

Glue said:


> Can't wait to play this


Yep, super excited.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Am finally making progress through FarCry 4 again (am on Act 3 out of 4). Once done then FarCry Primal will be welcomed into the Library/back-log.


Thought 2 - Can't find decent trainer for Shoot Many Robots that works properly. The trainer works and gives you unlimited bolts during a mission, but upon completion of the mission, you get rewarded 0 bolts which is about 1000 bolts or so less than you would get if you didn't cheat... urrgh :/


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Finally finished Farcry 4 !! : D - Should've killed Amita though, nasty *****.


----------



## Barakiel

I just want someone who'll look at me the way Hau does malasada


----------



## feels

love this big, bold, beautiful boy


----------



## InfamousD

Nier: Automata


----------



## feels

when they wave to each other someone somewhere is cured of a disease


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Templar GFX did wonders on Aliens Colonial Marines. It's kind of fun now, but still the game is such base crap that it's hard to enjoy it. One thing i hate about gaming are check points and this game does the worst kind. I can't even restart checkpoints in my own game lol. But i found a trainer that has save states, so i'm using that. It works well as long as i make it to the next check point so the game remembers where i was next time i play(the trainer won't)

I had heard of all the horrible talk about this game, but nothing prepared me for the pile of garbage i was about to play. I'll keep playing it, as an alien fan, to get the legendary guns and to see the familiar areas from the movies, and because the mod makes it playable. But as a gamer i should nuke this game from orbit. I can't believe people bought this full price, and the DLCs on top of it. The gaming industry is so vile and greedy now.


----------



## Valley

Im about to get resident evil remake on xbox one.


----------



## feels

I take back everything negative I ever said about Sims 4. I gave it a chance again since they added toddlers back and I ****ing love it. Oh! And the expansions are half off right now! My boyfriend bought me 'Get to Work' and 'City Life' last night.


----------



## Virgo

@feels

SHE BEAT ME TO IT!!! YOU GUYS!! TODDLERS ARE BACK IN THE SIMS 4 now and IT'S THE BEST GAME EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :heart

I refused to buy any other packs as well, unless they brought toddlers back. Looks like I'm going on a shopping spree myself 

feels. Wouldn't you agree that toddlers are the BEST life stage in this game right now?? They are so fun and cute omg


----------



## feels

Atheism said:


> feels. Wouldn't you agree that toddlers are the BEST life stage in this game right now?? They are so fun and cute omg


Definitely. I love their cute, clumsy walk animation and all the temper tantrums. They did a really good job with making them feel more complex this time around. Came with a surprising amount of items too which I'm really excited about. I love decorating kids rooms more than anything else. Having all the life stages complete just makes me so much more immersed in the game.

They're still half off! I dunno how long it lasts. That's one of my few complaints about the Sims in general is how damn expensive it can get.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Finished RE7 - what a journey!!!!! Role on the DLC & RE8.


----------



## HenDoggy

Noih looks sick!


----------



## Kevin001

Aww


----------



## Aribeth

Kevin001 said:


> Aww


No


----------



## Kevin001

Aribeth said:


> No


You know you think its cute don't play. Plus its a master ball ain't no escaping from that lol.


----------



## Glue




----------



## JustThisGuy

Catching up on nerdy movie and shows is hardwork. Taking a nap.


----------



## SilentLyric

my parents house has something resembling a fully stocked coffee bar but no breakfest foods...subtle trolling.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well, that's quite problematic. I discovered that, demonstrated by hundreds of documented cases, the Samsung Galaxy S7's camera glass is prone to spontaneously shattering with seemingly no impact.

"Hundreds of cases" is a small number considering the S7's popularity, but Samsung already gained a spotty reputation in 2016 for its quality control. You need only remember the exploding Note 7s for that.

Most of the incidents I've read about have involved cases. I don't use a phone case, not wanting to cover the exquisite design with some crappy plastic. Perhaps I'm safe?


----------



## TuxedoChief

You'd think the gaming press would stand up for it's audience and the hobby we adore so much, instead of joining in and calling us all terrible people.

Just another reason to long for the early 00's, I guess.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Looks like there is going to be some good horror games this, unfortunately I don't think half of them are coming to console. :/ 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Spindrift

I'd forgotten that you can only bring one companion out with you in Jade Empire. Annoying.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Negative: Housemates rabbit munched through my Ethernet cable yesterday 


Positive: Turns out the crappy Wireless USB dongle I bought about a year ago (that's been sitting in the drawer doing nothing because it stopped working, hence the Ethernet cable) has now actually started working 


Positive +1: Rabbit for dinner


----------



## JustThisGuy

Wonder how many nerd people are gonna start e-dating each other through MMOs this V-Day. My money is on Overwatch and Dead by Daylight. But DCUO and WoW3 is probably still going strong.


----------



## feels

Remember when Persona 5 was supposed to release world wide today and also 3 years ago.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Utorrent now seems to activate somekind of audio for the two "webhelper" parts of it's program. Bloody annoying. It seems to have re-installed itself before it was doing this though??? Confuzzed a bit I is *scratches head*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wow. So Path of Exile is getting the last 6 acts and they're removing cruel and merciless difficulty. How awesome is that? Finally no more going three times around and around the same content while leveling your character.

Looking forward to patch 3.0.


----------



## Barakiel

I've been playing Pokemon Sun's post-game lately, and it's kinda frustrating how only a handful of my pokemon are leveled up enough for battle. There's so many pokemon I'd like to add to my team, but they're all in the 20-40 range and it seems like I'm stuck with just a few pokemon for much of the game (iirc my only two pokemon actually at lv. 60 are legendaries I got recently), but maybe I'm just a bad trainer..

[spoiler=spoiler]also I miss Lillie so much, I hope she's having fun in Kanto ;-;[/spoiler]


----------



## Nitrogen

I bought Earthbound for my 3DS off the eShop and it's been really nice being able to play one of my favorite games of all time any time but man I'm not really enjoying how dark the screens are. All the VC games are like poor emulations...


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dead by Daylight Diary


Game 1 - I was the trapper. All the survivors went for the hooks which means that this particular game is the opposite of fun for the killer (and unsportsman like as it's a bit of the game that needs fixing). Result = Me (the killer) in a huff.


Game 2 - I was the trapper. Sod it, I'm annoyed like a little kid from the last game, I'll camp whoever I can (something I don't normally do as it's not exactly sportsman like and it sucks for the survivors which I also play as so I know from both points of view blah blah blah). I face camp two people (out of four). Result = I am called every name under the sun and reported blah blah blah. 


Game 3 - I was the trapper. Back to 1 of my two preferred play-styles (this 1 being the friendly helpful killer that helps people farm), with the hope the survivors realise this otherwise I'm wasting my time,, but they did realise which is good and we farm away. Result = Loads of points for everyone and I'm called every NICE name under the sun and added etc etc. 
Odd Bonus = Some of the survivors in this game were in the last game. Comments like "Thank you thank you!!!!" (double poionts weekend) "I luv u I luv u!!!" followed by "Hang on, wasn't that you in the last game camping????" "wtf wtf" lol lol lol "sorry we moaned" "we luv u" "whats going on???!!!" etc etc lolol.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> Wow. So Path of Exile is getting the last 6 acts and they're removing cruel and merciless difficulty. How awesome is that? Finally no more going three times around and around the same content while leveling your character.
> 
> Looking forward to patch 3.0.


I just made a video of that game a few days ago.. because I thought it was dead. But I guess not


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> I just made a video of that game a few days ago.. because I thought it was dead. But I guess not


I looks dead, but the playerbase is decent. Depends on which league you play on too. By the end of a league a bunch of hardcore players quit and wait for the next league, which is coming march 3rd.

This game will be around for a while. It's even coming to Xbox one so there will be a whole new playerbase. It's too bad servers will be separate for PC/Xbox.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> I looks dead, but the playerbase is decent. Depends on which league you play on too. By the end of a league a bunch of hardcore players quit and wait for the next league, which is coming march 3rd.
> 
> This game will be around for a while. It's even coming to Xbox one.


Yea I noticed when I switched Steam servers, the first town suddenly had a lot of people in it. Well the game is pretty freaking great though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Yea I noticed when I switched Steam servers, the first town suddenly had a lot of people in it. Well the game is pretty freaking great though.


A lot of long time players like me don't play the steam version. So if you go by steam stats, it's not very accurate. Everything is instanced too, so towns may seem empty but players are either playing or in their own Hideout.

And yeah Poe is almost my favorite Arpg ever. But for now it's Diablo 2.

Welcome to Poe btw. What league do you play on?


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> A lot of long time players like me don't play the steam version. So if you go by steam stats, it's not very accurate. Everything is instanced too, so towns may seem empty but players are either playing or in their own Hideout.
> 
> And yeah Poe is almost my favorite Arpg ever. But for now it's Diablo 2.
> 
> Welcome to Poe btw. What league do you play on?


Oh I didn't even know there were a non-steam version.. Damn :l Can I switch from Steam and still keep my progress?

And yea Diablo 2 is also my go-to one, love all that sweet loot.

I've almost only just begun playing it, so I'm not sure with the whole league thing yet


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Oh I didn't even know there were a non-steam version.. Damn :l Can I switch from Steam and still keep my progress?
> 
> And yea Diablo 2 is also my go-to one, love all that sweet loot.
> 
> I've almost only just begun playing it, so I'm not sure with the whole league thing yet


You'll keep the same account and levels if you use the stand alone client. I find it more stable and less laggy than steam version. But your total time played on standalone will not show up on steam. Your achievements will show up on steams once you log in steam version though.

Well if you don't know your league then it's probably Standard breach. That's usually default. I'm on that league too. I'm Also in Standard permanent league. And Hardcore once in a while when i feel like playing with fire.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> You'll keep the same account and levels if you use the stand alone client. I find it more stable and less laggy than steam version. But your total time played on standalone will not show up on steam. Your achievements will show up on steams once you log in steam version though.
> 
> Well if you don't know your league then it's probably Standard breach. That's usually default. I'm on that league too. I'm Also in Standard permanent league. And Hardcore once in a while when i feel like playing with fire.


Thanks for the information ^^ Yea Hardcore.. I'm definitely not going near that for a while


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Thanks for the information ^^ Yea Hardcore.. I'm definitely not going near that for a while


It's either desync, reflect, or the cheap oneshot mechanics that get you 

Anyway. Enjoy the game, man.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's either desync, reflect or the one cheap oneshot mechanics that get you
> 
> Anyway. Enjoy the game, man.


Thanks, you too bud!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AussiePea

Finished firewatch, love a good story driven game, even if the game play is basically a walking simulator.


----------



## Yer Blues

Seem to have killed the sound on my desktop with a driver update. Meh, why do you have to reboot after a driver update in Win 10?


----------



## Were

Google Daydream View virtual reality headset; I like the name of it and the fabric they've used.


----------



## Aribeth

Hey boys. Ghost Recon Wildlands is open beta for a few days. I'm playing it right now and it's a piece of crap lol xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Were said:


> Google Daydream View virtual reality headset; I like the name of it and the fabric they've used.


 Ummmm....it looks like a purse. :lol


----------



## Estillum

I miss Alistair... why can't more games have romance options?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Well, I gotta say...Halo Wars 2 was well worth my $60.


----------



## BAH

It's been yrs..


----------



## AussiePea

Fired up "Blood and Wine" expansion for Witcher 3. Not played this game on my gtx1080 rig yet and wow, ultra everything plus HD texture mods and still above 100fps, it's glorious oh so glorious. On top of that, this expansion is basically a full priced release with the content involved. I still stand by this being the greatest gaming achievement of the last decade.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Loki why? Now I want that food but all I have is salmon, I don't even have cooking lemon left right now... Screw you Marvel.


----------



## Barakiel

I found out recently that it's possible to gradually transfer Gen III Pokemon all the way up to at least Gen VI with the help of a few games and consoles, and I've even seen claims that this can be done with the first Gen. Not sure if that's true, but still, the power of science is staggering!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Well the hell is this last skull? I played the mission 3 times just to find these four hidden areas. :/ I even destroyed buildings that you don't have to just to find it. I tried looking up a guide on YouTube and nobody had done a guide yet, dang. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AussiePea

Well damn:

http://www.metacritic.com/game/switch/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild?ref=hp


----------



## Glue

My Switch got delayed until Monday:rain


----------



## Aribeth

Bloodborne is such a crappy overrated game. I'm like 70% into it and haven't enjoyed a single thing so far. Doesn't come anywhere close to a Souls game.


----------



## feels

*****es love bug meat


----------



## Nitrogen

I went to Gamestop today and there's so much Zelda merch... I wish I could afford BotW


----------



## feels

All I could think about at the concert was getting home to my farm and the ol' mines.


----------



## unemployment simulator

why can't more games do hack and slash combat like nier automata/bayonneta? I would love it to become commonplace for 3rd person sci-fi fantasy games. someone should try a deeper rpg system with it, I get so bored and frustrated with most real time combat in rpgs.


----------



## bad baby

*The X Types of Guys You Encounter in an Otome Game*

*1. The Onii-chan*
_"I am older than you so I have to protect you!!!"_
(Even if that means locking you up in a dog cage.)

*2. The Ore-sama*
_"I am better than you and you are not fit to lick my shoe!"
"Go away!!"
"Come back! How dare you disappear when I want you!!!"
("I secretly love you.")_
*dishes out psychological abuse*

*3. The Tsundere Little Brother*
_"You're such an idiot." 
"When will you stop seeing me as a kid and start seeing me as a Man / Member of the Opposite Sex???"_
*opens pickle jar*
*reaches for book on top shelf*
_"See, I haz muscles and can protect U, see? See!??"_

*4. The Yusa Kouji* (so-called because he's usually voiced by Yusa)
_"Can I put my arms around you / touch you inappropriately and threaten to do sexy things to you, but it doesn't count as sekuhara because I am an ikemen, right, right?"_
*nudge nudge wink wink*
(Popular with women, but he only has eyes for you dear and your boring @$$ personality.)
_("You secretly love me.")_

*5. The Strong Silent One*
_"..........."_
(No words for him.)
(Literally.)
*fiery glance of passion in your direction*

*6. The Happy-Go-Lucky Dork*
_"I'm such an idiot!"_
(Typically sounds like he's going through a puberty voice break - e.g., Yoshino Hiroyuki's roles.)
(Acts super cheerful to compensate for tragic childhood trauma.)
(He's secretly very vulnerable.)
_"I am willing to stab out my pancreas and DIAF for you so pleaz wuv me!!"_

*7. Mr. Perfect*
_"I appear to have my sh_t together on the surface, but deep down I am torn between my life's aspiration and you. All I want is to do the right thing, so...forgive me!"
"Don't flirt with me."
"Ok maybe just a little..."_
*blushes*

*8. The Who...?*
(Mysterious character, shows up sporadically to try and kidnap / kill you, but you can't help but be attracted to him because you're a dumb fangirl and he's choOoOoOOOOooooOOoo k4kk011iiii!!!)
_"We'll meet again, Ojou-san."_
*disappears into the shadows*

*9. The Oji-san*
(.....Why, just ... why??????)
ლ(ಥ Д ಥ )ლ


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm not sure why but this looks like some type of candy camo

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmc

I've been disappointed by games lately.

Sword Art Online: Hollow Realization = don't like the open world switch, just wind up wandering around all the time, takes longer to get to story parts

Final Fantasy XV - mythology is neat but the gameplay discourages me from going back to it. magic is pointless. car drives take forever.

Breath Of The Wild - it's frustrating to search for shrines to get more hearts then wind up realizing that, yet again, you need some special item to get to the shrine or to complete it. and if a shrine requires arrows, why not just have a treasure chest with arrows in the shrine rather than forcing me to waste time getting arrows?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

In Layers of Fear, we have pictures of babies with beards, the most random deer heads, flying pianos, and angry fruit...I got scared a lot. Lol

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This build turned out a lot better than i expected. It's on par, if not stronger than my dual wield crit Gladiator(witch is already pretty insane). I think this ignite-ish build clears faster, but lacks dps on bosses. It still can't touch the Abysus crit damage destruction though.

Either way it's ****ing awesome to watch stuff burn and explode in a bloody mess. The little magic Witch can kick some *** with melee skills. A true avatar of fire, literally.


----------



## Nitrogen

Downloaded a rom for Snatcher earlier this week. It's been good.


----------



## Barakiel

I find it oddish how Bulbapedia defines shipping as a belief, as in "the belief that two characters in the Pokémon universe are in a romantic relationship".

I feel like it's way too reductive and simplistic to call shipping a "belief", 'cause although belief may play a role for some people, there seems to be so much more to shipping than just having certain beliefs which may or may not be true, especially when folks come up with ships that clearly go against the established canon. It's like religion I guess..


----------



## Glue

https://gfycat.com/BestFrequentHyracotherium


----------



## Aribeth

Just traded my Bloodborne for Until Dawn


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nitrogen said:


> Downloaded a rom for Snatcher earlier this week. It's been good.


Very good underrated/hidden gem. I recommended it often in the past on here and other forums.

Check out Policenauts on Playstation(and other platforms), if you haven't already. Another great Kojima game very similar to Snatcher.


----------



## Fever Dream

Ok, the random conversation that was going on at the gas station about Transformers was almost straight out of clerks. Sorry for eavesdropping though, but it was entertaining.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm not repairing your vehicle if you keep flying like this *crashes into the ground* 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Estillum

I think I could only ever play indie and 'retro' games for the rest of my life and be totally fine. All people seem to talk about these days in the switch and ps4 exclusives but for some reason I really can't be arsed to really care about any of it.


----------



## InfamousD

Agony...


----------



## TuxedoChief

I just developed a whole lot of respect for Moriarty.


----------



## Tokztero

Creating a KOF Mugen is easier than I thought.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Huh? When the PS4 Pro was released, it sounded like a jet engine was going off and then it shut off...It's actually funny as hell lol. I can imagine the characters trying to talk but you can't hear them so you have to turn it up so loud then when you go to watch TV it sounds like it's boosted lol.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

I can't tell if I'm playing horizon zero dawn wrong, or if the game is supposed to be this difficult. I don't want to **** with sawtooths or bellowbacks at ALL. A fight with all of them would take a bunch of resources


----------



## Kandice

I was feeling happy but then I felt ignored. :/ Oh well, time to be strong and move forward to the next day.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels

Bought tickets to the next A-Kon and reserved a hotel. I'm excited cause it's gonna be in a new location/new city. The parking situation at the last venue was god awful but this one is surrounded by multiple parking garages so I'm prayin' for a much less stressful time.


----------



## unemployment simulator

i've listened to this too many times; 





i've now overwritten the default version that plays in my head with this version. it's not a bad thing, smooth mcgroove does some quality covers.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Overwatch needs a separate name change option. At the moment it's linked to your Battletag and if I'm not mistaken you can only change that once before they start changing right? I haven't changed mine yet, but I don't have a good name in mind right now either. My Battletag name is something uncool and old that I don't want to use for this game though.

Also why is this a thing? :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

Tokztero said:


> Creating a KOF Mugen is easier than I thought.


Wait... Aren't characters from fighting games an easy transfer or is that the joke?  OR... Did you create an original character from scratch?


----------



## Barakiel

Once the Dragon Maid anime is over (assuming it doesn't get another season) my life will go back to lacking any definite meaning or purpose.


----------



## feels

Might have to buy a physical copy of Persona 5 just so I know for certain it's finally real. 5 more days


----------



## Aribeth

I don't understand people who are in their 20s and still watch anime. I always assumed they must be autistic or something :con I mean I watched lots of anime when I was 12, but that's cause I was 12, you know? You watch cartoons at that age.


----------



## unemployment simulator

looks like it could be good? they really need to be showing more gameplay for it though considering it's gonna be like over 50 quid. most games that cost that much have a ton of gameplay previews, footage, q&a sessions. this is all I have seen for this game, 1:25 and over half of it was used on that model walking about...


----------



## unemployment simulator

feels said:


> Might have to buy a physical copy of Persona 5 just so I know for certain it's finally real. 5 more days


really looking forward to giving this a go, the persona games a such a breath of fresh air for the jrpg genre.


----------



## Tokztero

JustThisGuy said:


> Wait... Aren't characters from fighting games an easy transfer or is that the joke?  OR... Did you create an original character from scratch?


A mugen is the game engine. Nowadays mugen is used to describe a custom fighting game which uses the Mugen engine. I didn't create a new Mugen engine either I just downloaded the screenpack and customize it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Tokztero said:


> A mugen is the game engine. Nowadays mugen is used to describe a custom fighting game which uses the Mugen engine. I didn't create a new Mugen engine either I just downloaded the screenpack and customize it.


I've wanted to make Mugen characters, but my computer isn't strong enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemployment simulator said:


> looks like it could be good? they really need to be showing more gameplay for it though considering it's gonna be like over 50 quid. most games that cost that much have a ton of gameplay previews, footage, q&a sessions. this is all I have seen for this game, 1:25 and over half of it was used on that model walking about...


An actual game on Megadrive lol. Ain't that something 

Looks pretty fun too. Reminds me of Night Slashers(arcade game)


----------



## unemployment simulator

Scrub-Zero said:


> An actual game on Megadrive lol. Ain't that something
> 
> Looks pretty fun too. Reminds me of Night Slashers(arcade game)


yea from the pictures I have seen and the stuff written about it, I am interested in this one... its just the price of it, I normally try and find retro games on the s/h market and it usually doesn't cost much, so its easier to take a gamble on it, but with this one being the price of a current gen triple A game (and likely to only go up and up in price when the stock runs out of its limited run..) its hard for me to get things like this.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I think Life Is Strange can be very overrated at times, at least the character of Chloe. There, I said it, fight me.


----------



## feels

Barakiel said:


> Once the Dragon Maid anime is over (assuming it doesn't get another season) my life will go back to lacking any definite meaning or purpose.


I'm 4 episodes in and I did not expect this show to steal my heart


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Morrowind game of the year edition for 8$ on Steam. What a steal.


----------



## SilentLyric

nintendo sucks hard for never having a big price drop on the wii u. i dont want a used one. I want a cheap, new one. but nintendo sucks too much for that.


----------



## ShadowOne

Sony is absolutely killing it with exclusives...

Nier, Nioh, Gravity Rush 2, Horizon, Persona 5, RE7 VR, Uncharted 4, Yakuza, Last Guardian, MLB the show all have good/great reception


Last of us 2, God of War, Spider-man in the future


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm


----------



## forever in flux

She was more like a beauty queen from a movie scene.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Steams and PCs lack of skateboarding games annoys me.


----------



## ShadowOne

As much as I like movies...I get a really weird self conscious feel a little dumb talking about it feeling whenever I talk about a movies contents with another person


----------



## ShadowOne

HmmmmNiceBike said:


> Steams and PCs lack of skateboarding games annoys me.


There aren't skateboarding games anywhere.

There was a little rush of mediocre/crappy snowboarding games but Skate needs to come back


----------



## MCHB

Was bored, so decided to play around on my graphing calculator and it turns out I still know a bit of Ti-basic from back in the day! (Kids these days have minecraft...I had a graphing calculator lol) I started by drawing a little stick man and then made the little man move around. After that I added colision detection and maps and then people and horses to talk to and one thing lead to another and after some walking around he died when he ran out of food! Poor Avatorg; we hardly knew ye! Wonder if they still make link cables for these things?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShadowOne said:


> There aren't skateboarding games anywhere.
> 
> There was a little rush of mediocre/crappy snowboarding games but Skate needs to come back


Final Fantasy VII has the best snowboard game.


----------



## Virgo

*halp*

First time laptop owner (yes I know, I live in the stone age), need advice. I have had this laptop for a solid year now. When I use the laptop it is rarely unplugged -- I just don't want to have to worry about battery, if there's an outlet, I just plug it in. Well recently when I unplug the laptop from the outlet, it automatically turns off, no matter how charged it is. Wtf is going on? Is it dying?


----------



## Barakiel

Atheism said:


> First time laptop owner (yes I know, I live in the stone age), need advice. I have had this laptop for a solid year now. When I use the laptop it is rarely unplugged -- I just don't want to have to worry about battery, if there's an outlet, I just plug it in. Well recently when I unplug the laptop from the outlet, it automatically turns off, no matter how charged it is. Wtf is going on? Is it dying?


It's probably just the battery, they're awful like that.


----------



## Virgo

Barakiel said:


> It's probably just the battery, they're awful like that.


Oh dang. Okay. As long as it's not fatal, lol. That really sucks though. I have to be conscious of every single time I unplug my laptop, knowing 100% of the time it will turn off. So when the battery decides to die I'm screwed right? How long do these things last usually? 2 years?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Atheism said:


> First time laptop owner (yes I know, I live in the stone age), need advice. I have had this laptop for a solid year now. When I use the laptop it is rarely unplugged -- I just don't want to have to worry about battery, if there's an outlet, I just plug it in. Well recently when I unplug the laptop from the outlet, it automatically turns off, no matter how charged it is. Wtf is going on? Is it dying?





Barakiel said:


> It's probably just the battery, they're awful like that.





Atheism said:


> Oh dang. Okay. As long as it's not fatal, lol. That really sucks though. I have to be conscious of every single time I unplug my laptop, knowing 100% of the time it will turn off. So when the battery decides to die I'm screwed right? How long do these things last usually? 2 years?


 Hmmm. Any idea what kind of battery it is? Unless it's really old lithium batteries don't have as much trouble with that kind of thing. But I do find that when I have anything with a lithium battery in it, I don't have problems if I charge it only when it really needs it or pretty much if it's down to about 60%.

Rechargeable batteries really weren't designed to never be exercised so that's probably the problem. I have a Sansa Clip that I bought years ago. It has sat around sometimes for months without being used or charged and it still works like new. That's the kind of use pattern that would have killed the old type of rechargeable batteries. Well, more than just buying them would automatically kill them. Those things were absolute garbage.

Rarely charging lithium ion batteries seems to actually be good for them. But laptops are probably not designed with the idea of always using them plugged in. Once in a while is probably no problem though.


----------



## Arbre

Atheism said:


> First time laptop owner (yes I know, I live in the stone age), need advice. I have had this laptop for a solid year now. When I use the laptop it is rarely unplugged -- I just don't want to have to worry about battery, if there's an outlet, I just plug it in. Well recently when I unplug the laptop from the outlet, it automatically turns off, no matter how charged it is. Wtf is going on? Is it dying?


Laptop batteries can lose the ability to charge over time. You can buy universal laptop batteries, but I think they can be expensive, around 50-100 dollars. Or it might be easier to Google your laptop models battery and see if you can buy the battery for it online.


----------



## Virgo

@WillYouStopDave @Arbre

I'm not sure what kind of battery it is. It's weird because now it's like it's dependent on the battery or something, it won't even turn on unless it's plugged in, which is very weird imo. I guess I could get the battery replaced then. I uh... honestly didn't even know you could open the inside of the laptop and replace things that's how new I am to this =x Thanks guys!


----------



## gunner21

Atheism said:


> Oh dang. Okay. As long as it's not fatal, lol. That really sucks though. I have to be conscious of every single time I unplug my laptop, knowing 100% of the time it will turn off. So when the battery decides to die I'm screwed right? How long do these things last usually? 2 years?


What type of battery is it? I know some laptop batteries lose their lifespan if you overcharge them, so it's a good practice to actually use the battery rather than to keep on charging it. That could have been what happened.

Also, laptop batteries are pretty lousy in general and short lifespans.


----------



## Arbre

@Atheism I looked up laptop batteries on Amazon and you can buy some that work for a bunch of different laptop models (that are the same brand), and some were only 15-30 dollars. You have to open up your laptop to take the battery out? That could be a problem, not sure how difficult that would be to take out and replace. I've never dealt with a laptop that had a battery on the inside. I don't even know why they do that with batteries now.


----------



## Virgo

@gunner21 Yeah that's what I think now, that I've probably been overcharging it. I just spent some time trying to figure out which battery I have but I can't find it. 

@Arbre Oh I'm not sure. Where are the batteries usually? I figured they gotta be inside the laptop. Then again when investigating my laptop now, I can't find anywhere you would even open the thing, so I'm really stumped as to how (or if) I can even get inside of it anyway.

If anyone is curious, I have this https://www.amazon.com/Asus-X540LA-SI30205P-15-6-Inch-Flagship-Processor/dp/B01DMNX5PS
Just don't laugh at me if it's bad because idk computers and stuff LOL


----------



## Arbre

@*Atheism* Batteries are on the bottom of the laptop at the back, underneath the laptop screen. It used to be that you pressed two buttons or clicked these two switches and then the battery would just come out, but now they're sometimes inside of the laptop and you need a small screwdriver to take the bottom of the laptop off. Maybe your battery is still taken out the easy way though, it could be.

Asus is a good brand, they make some of the best midrange laptops right now. If you look up Asus X540LA battery on Amazon or Google, you'll see that you can get a replacement battery for it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Atheism said:


> [MENTION=93444]
> If anyone is curious, I have this https://www.amazon.com/Asus-X540LA-SI30205P-15-6-Inch-Flagship-Processor/dp/B01DMNX5PS
> Just don't laugh at me if it's bad because idk computers and stuff LOL


 I didn't see any mention of the battery but it definitely has an integrated battery pack. Which means replacing it (while doable) isn't going to be fun. I mean it's the kind of thing I wouldn't attempt and I'm generally OK with working on things. If you can't do the work yourself and you don't know someone who can, it's probably not worth it. By the time you pay someone and pay for the battery pack it would likely be over $100.

I never used one but I seem to remember that laptops used to have a SLA battery pack that would just pop out and when it died you'd just replace it. They were chunky looking as I recall but at least it was an easy fix.


----------



## gunner21

Atheism said:


> @gunner21 Yeah that's what I think now, that I've probably been overcharging it. I just spent some time trying to figure out which battery I have but I can't find it.
> 
> @Arbre Oh I'm not sure. Where are the batteries usually? I figured they gotta be inside the laptop. Then again when investigating my laptop now, I can't find anywhere you would even open the thing, so I'm really stumped as to how (or if) I can even get inside of it anyway.
> 
> If anyone is curious, I have this https://www.amazon.com/Asus-X540LA-SI30205P-15-6-Inch-Flagship-Processor/dp/B01DMNX5PS
> Just don't laugh at me if it's bad because idk computers and stuff LOL


It's usually at the bottom of the laptop. There's a little lock/unlock knob or a screwdriver that you can unlock you to take out the battery. Will have to see the laptop to confirm.


----------



## Whatev

Asus couldn't make it simple.


----------



## Virgo

@WillYouStopDave @Arbre @gunner21 Thank you everyone so much. You too, Tom from MySpace. I honestly watched the whole video. I'd just pay someone to do that. God damn that looks annoying.

So... would you guys think I'm better off buying a new laptop when the battery goes? Though it would be cheaper still to just get it fixed.... I have to think about the other parts too that are in the process of wearing out anyway as they age... what do you think? =x


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope Cyber Punk 2077 comes out soon.  I don't know why I'm excited for it, it just looks awesome.


----------



## gunner21

Atheism said:


> @WillYouStopDave @Arbre @gunner21 Thank you everyone so much. You too, Tom from MySpace. I honestly watched the whole video. I'd just pay someone to do that. God damn that looks annoying.
> 
> So... would you guys think I'm better off buying a new laptop when the battery goes? Though it would be cheaper still to just get it fixed.... I have to think about the other parts too that are in the process of wearing out anyway as they age... what do you think? =x


How old is the laptop? It still might be worth saving. You've got a 5th gen i3 processor which is OK for daily use.


----------



## Virgo

gunner21 said:


> How old is the laptop? It still might be worth saving. You've got a 5th gen i3 processor which is OK for daily use.


It is a year old. I got it in March 2016. I hope it won't die soon. I DO want and expect at least one more year minimum from this thing. Start-up is much slower than it used to be, but once it's running it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Arbre

@Atheism I wouldn't get a new laptop. The battery shouldn't have died after a year. They should last at least 3 years. I've had laptops for around 5 years that could still last 1-2 hours on battery power. The other parts of the laptop should still be fine too. Does your laptop start up slowly when you log into Windows? You can fix that by disabling applications from automatically starting up when Windows starts up.


----------



## Virgo

Arbre said:


> @Atheism I wouldn't get a new laptop. The battery shouldn't have died after a year. They should last at least 3 years. I've had laptops for around 5 years that could still last 1-2 hours on battery power. The other parts of the laptop should still be fine too. Does your laptop start up slowly when you log into Windows? You can fix that by disabling applications from automatically starting up when Windows starts up.


Oh yes, I need to do that. Disable some applications from starting up. So many of them do, lol. I'll look up how to do that. 

Yeah it's not dead yet it's just an inconvenience that it needs to be plugged in at all times. I need to be careful that everything is closed, saved, done, etc. before I move my laptop to another room.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> First time laptop owner (yes I know, I live in the stone age), need advice. I have had this laptop for a solid year now. When I use the laptop it is rarely unplugged -- I just don't want to have to worry about battery, if there's an outlet, I just plug it in. Well recently when I unplug the laptop from the outlet, it automatically turns off, no matter how charged it is. Wtf is going on? Is it dying?


My battery died like 4-5 yrs ago....it has to be plugged to work. It lasted like 3yrs though.


----------



## ShadowOne

i've given Sandman 3 tries and cant get into it at all


----------



## ShadowOne

horizon zero dawn is officially in goty talk for me. it's just endlessly fun to kill dinosaur robots


----------



## Scrub-Zero

When will a team of devs make a loot based game similar to Diablo 2 with Planescape: Torment like storyline and dialogue choices. That would be the perfect game.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> When will a team of dev make a loot based game similar to Diablo 2 with Planescape: Torment like deep story line and dialogue choices. That would be the perfect game.


that will never work because one of those games is 99% about the gameplay where the story is irrelevant, the other is 99% about the story and the gameplay is irrelevant. how exactly do you mix them up? they're complete opposite kind of games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> that will never work because one of those games is 99% about the gameplay where the story is irrelevant, the other is 99% about the story and the gameplay is irrelevant. how exactly do you mix them up? they're complete opposite kind of games.


Hybrid games have been well received in the past. System Shock 1&2, Deus EX, The Guardian Legend, Blaster Master, Borderlands and Castlevania SOTN are good examples, and are some of the best games you can play.

It would easily work and the new genre would probably find many fans who appreciate a great story and the arpg fast paced style combat instead of slow burn rpg turn based combat.


----------



## MCHB

So my little calculator experiment the other day inspired me to play around with qbasic. 13 hours in and it'll draw each map section, I can move a little guy around and my conversation trees work! One thing I can't figure out how to do though is read from a specific point in the data...lists? matrix? The terminology is not my friend, though funnily enough I got it to read multiples in sequence for drawing the map sections as well as loading from specific tables. Each number is a thing and what I was trying to do was get it to identify if I was standing beside or on a thing to trigger events. Right now I have collision detection working by detecting if a specific pixel is white or not and the conversations work by detecting if a player is standing on a specific map in a specific x and y coordinate.

I'd like to get collision detection to work by determining if the space the player is trying to move into is a 0, 1, 2 (or any number really) You can see his grid coordinates (15,3) as well as his pixel coordinates (155,35) but yeah. Likewise I'd like to get conversations to work in a similar manner (ie, if the players coordinates reside on a 20 and the player hits "t" it'll load a specific set of strings for that number)



My brain hurts, lol.


----------



## MCHB

Added towns (presently one lol) and some color. I changed the collision detection code a bit; instead of detecting if a specific pixel is white or not, it now detects if that pixel is off.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I feel like this is me in games.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels

If ****ing Morgana wasn't so useful as a healer I'd kick his *** to the curb. Boy, I ain't tired! :wife Also, I guess Akechi joins the Phantom Thieves since he's on the cover. I'm really curious how that ends up happening though cause I want that dude to eat **** right now. He's shady.


----------



## girafa

Atheism said:


> @gunner21 Yeah that's what I think now, that I've probably been overcharging it. I just spent some time trying to figure out which battery I have but I can't find it.
> 
> @Arbre Oh I'm not sure. Where are the batteries usually? I figured they gotta be inside the laptop. Then again when investigating my laptop now, I can't find anywhere you would even open the thing, so I'm really stumped as to how (or if) I can even get inside of it anyway.
> 
> If anyone is curious, I have this https://www.amazon.com/Asus-X540LA-SI30205P-15-6-Inch-Flagship-Processor/dp/B01DMNX5PS
> Just don't laugh at me if it's bad because idk computers and stuff LOL


I think the battery of that particular model is internal. You won't be able to easily remove it from the bottom like with most laptops. I'd recommend taking it to a place that specialises in electronics repair and request that they do it for you (dismantling a laptop may break it if you're not sure what you're doing).

If you're up to the challenge, however, you can follow this video, just try not to lose any screws.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've played the games I wanted to play so far this year. 
• Overwatch
• Halo Wars 2
• Battlefield 1
• Ghost Recon Wildlands

The games I wanna play this year: 
• Resident Evil 7 Biohazard
• Prey
• Outlast 2
• Middle Earth Shadow of War
• Star Wars Battlefront ll (2017 version) 
• Call of Duty 2 (2005, I've wanted to play this) 
And if anything that look cool at E3

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels

Ryuji is my ****ing BOY, dude. I'm not quite sure if he tops Kanji, maybe, but goddamn every time we hang I feel that **** deep in my heart. Like, I just want the best for him.


----------



## Spindrift

Finally finished Dragon Age: Inquisition. I don't know. It wasn't DA2, which is good, but it wasn't DAO, which is less good. 

It was like Dragon Age and Mass Effect 3 had a video game baby together. It got the elves and magic from its mother, but the ****ty ending from its father.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Halo games on Steam that aren't mobile garbage. :grin2:


----------



## Aribeth

Uncharted 1 is one of the worst games I've played in the last years. It was terrible but at least it was short. Now I'm playing the 2nd one and it's a big improvement but still nothing special about it. Typical overrated mediocre console exclusives.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*MCHB*

Cool. 

That qbasic with a gui seems a lot easier than back in the days on the Amstrad with basic. The programming language does look slightly different to basic, as some of it looks familiar, some not so much.

Also I haven't seen a gui like that since the 386 to pentium days. Not sure if many people use DOS prompt or DOS anymore.  :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

ANX1 said:


> @*MCHB*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> That qbasic with a gui seems a lot easier than back in the days on the Amstrad with basic. The programming language does look slightly different to basic, as some of it looks familiar, some not so much.
> 
> Also I haven't seen a gui like that since the 386 to pentium days. Not sure if many people use DOS prompt or DOS anymore.  :grin2:


C&C on 14.4 be like "Don't pick up the phone!"

The earliest experience I had with computers back in the day was my dad's Commodore 64 (with external tape drive!). I tried making sense of the programming book, but it was to much for my elementary school brain. My memories of the C64 involve a game called "Froggie" (a frogger knockoff) that had awesome sound effects when the frog got ran over!

Old computer tech fascinates me. Back in Sr high I taught myself TI-basic by copying basic games line for line onto my calculator, and recently trying to apply the same logic to the games I would make on the calculator has been interesting. I think what got me back into it is that I've been watching a lot of Pixelmusement, 8 bit guy and Nostalgia Nerd videos on youtube. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

MCHB said:


> C&C on 14.4 be like "Don't pick up the phone!"
> 
> The earliest experience I had with computers back in the day was my dad's Commodore 64 (with external tape drive!).  I tried making sense of the programming book, but it was to much for my elementary school brain. My memories of the C64 involve a game called "Froggie" (a frogger knockoff) that had awesome sound effects when the frog got ran over!
> 
> Old computer tech fascinates me. Back in Sr high I taught myself TI-basic by copying basic games line for line onto my calculator, and recently trying to apply the same logic to the games I would make on the calculator has been interesting. I think what got me back into it is that I've been watching a lot of Pixelmusement, 8 bit guy and Nostalgia Nerd videos on youtube.


Cool. 

Froggie sounds familiar. Long time since played games on those computers, probably forgotten most of them.

It is a lot of fun to play on old systems. Everything was simple back then, but manually done. I remember an old Silicon Graphics machine in early 2000's with I think was Unix. One of my dream machines to play with for 3D work. I remember everything was manually inputted, even down to detailed specs of hard drive when setting them up. More so than the windows computers of the time.

Do you mean using line graphs on a scientific calculator?


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

ShadowOne said:


> There aren't skateboarding games anywhere.
> 
> There was a little rush of mediocre/crappy snowboarding games but Skate needs to come back


There have been multiple projects in the works for games similar to Skate but so far none are even close to playable let alone finished .-.

Here are two interesting looking ones however

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=485914698
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/trueaxis/true-skate-big-screen/comments?cursor=16272262


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Watching this gif is really frustrating because I would have been able to knock down at least two more of those in succession.

Reminds me of this lol:


----------



## feels

this is how it feels playing Persona 5


----------



## konas8




----------



## Estillum

I've been a fan of dark souls since the first, but for some reason I can't really bring myself to care enough to play demons or bloodborne. Even when bloodborne practically fell into my lap. I have a decent PC so I had no real interest in getting one of the new consoles, and bloodborne was the only exclusive I even remotely cared about but I wasn't about to buy a PS4 just for that. But then through some sort of magical coincidence a former friend gave me their PS4 for free solely due to the ridiculousness of their situation. So I had a PS4, but I never used it because I had no games I wished to play and had no reason to buy anything for it. Again I was only really interested in Bloodborne but I still didn't care enough to pay the relative pittance needed to obtain it. So yet again with a another bit of serendipity I was given bloodborne out of nowhere from my brother who had bought it but ended up not wanting to play it, but even after all that I had to forced myself to play it, and when I did I only mustered enough interest to get to the first few bosses. I don't know why, I just don't care, it just doesn't grip me. It doesn't help that I feel all the changes made where negative and that I find the setting much less interesting. I feel like if I am to play anything "souls" like I might as well just play one of the three again instead of possibly ruining my appetite on a re-skin with some vague differences.


----------



## Barakiel

Patrolling the Mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter wonderland.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I know expecting realism in an arpg is kind of useless, but it's silly to see a bleed skill work on mobs like skeletons or stone golems.


----------



## Estillum

If I hear that quote about insanity one more time I'm going to scream. Not only is it far beyond a platitude at this point it also makes no ****ing sense.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> I know expecting realism in an arpg is kind of useless, but it's silly to see a bleed skill work on mobs like skeletons or stone golems.


Undead enemies were immune to bleed and poison and stuff in Titan Quest, weren't they?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Estillum said:


> If I hear that quote about insanity one more time I'm going to scream. Not only is it far beyond a platitude at this point it also makes no ****ing sense.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Undead enemies were immune to bleed and poison and stuff in Titan Quest, weren't they?


They're very resistant to both(as they should be lol)

The mechanic wasn't that good in Titan Quest anyway compared to something like pierce damage.

It's much stronger in Path of Exile(build enabling) but loses a bit of it's shine in end game due to some bosses being resistant/immune.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I finished The Witcher 3 last night, I'm really sad now.


----------



## AussiePea

TuxedoChief said:


> I finished The Witcher 3 last night, I'm really sad now.


Including the DLC? Because those offer another 30+ hours of gaming.


----------



## TuxedoChief

AussiePea said:


> Including the DLC? Because those offer another 30+ hours of gaming.


Yeah, Still got both of them to go.


----------



## sebastian1

Persona killed my PS2! :cry Well maybe not killed, but the system did experience some serious harm. It still powers on and reads discs, but the video is totally spazzing out. It seems to only be rendering the top half of the screen, and for the bottom half it just repeats the top half. Also the colors are alternating between B&W and color and the image is all wavy, kinda like interference on an old analog TV. Can anybody halp?

And I was playing on the PS2 because I know that my fat PS3 is just a YLOD waiting to happen!


----------



## TuxedoChief

I used to be all for the amount of remakes getting pumped out today. Now not so much.

Why is it getting remade? Because It's old? Other mediums don't try to re-sell us the same games we already bought. 

And if it's getting remade because it's old, Are we going to keep doing it? The remake is going to become just as dated as the original. IMO All these do is screw with the essence of timelessness that these games may have.


----------



## AussiePea

New Mario kart for the switch is the best thing that ever happened to long haul flying. Ended up playing multi with the person next to me xD. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

AussiePea said:


> New Mario kart for the switch is the best thing that ever happened to long haul flying. Ended up playing multi with the person next to me xD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's awesome haha. That's scenario is like a clip you'd see in a switch commercial lol

Zelda and that are making it pretty tempting


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ys Origin for 8$ on GoG.com. If i didn't have it already, i would buy it.

Maybe i'll grab Oath of Felghana instead. Haven't played that yet.


----------



## feels

Little Nightmares came out yesterday oh shiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Estillum

Hier leg' ich mich schlafen, 
Keine Nachtmahr soll mich plagen,
Bis sie schwemmen alle Wasser,
Die auf Erden fließen,
Und tellet alle Sterne,
Die am Firmament erscheinen!​


----------



## Moxi

My favorite thing about Junkrat is how you can walk to enemy spawn, look at them, place a trap and a mine, look back at them, walk away, and still get a kill off it half the time.


----------



## ShadowOne

i'm only 40 minutes in, but i ****ing love Inside


----------



## cmed

It's been almost 3 months and free roam in GTA V hasn't gotten boring yet. Still discovering new things every time. It's kind of exhausting just to think about how much time must've went into making this game.


----------



## Barakiel

Fallout 4 might as well be subtitled 'A Post Nuclear Dating Simulator'


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I love Colony in Halo Wars 2, he's better than I thought.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think I may have to just come to terms with the idea that there are some games I want to own physical copies of that I am probably never going to be able to buy because of the ridiculous price they fetch. symphony of the night is one of them.


----------



## Estillum

The new outlast patch may have actually made the game a lot better, shame I played it so early.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I wish I could have a PS2 and a original Xbox. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Spindrift

As much as I want to like it, Hearthstone doesn't seem to have much of a purpose behind it. Playing ranked can only be so interesting, especially when you're not willing to sink vast sums into buying packs. 
The paltry amount of gold you can get per day doesn't help either. 10 gold per 3 wins, and the packs costing 100 gold each = 30 wins per pack of five cards.

It's just a ridiculously slow grind that you have to put hours and hours into each and every day if you want to be competitive. Or, you could spend hundreds of dollars and hope the RNG is on your side. Considering that the game is several years old and full of players who've done both of those things for a good while now, it's a massively steep uphill climb for new or returning players. Something needs to change.


----------



## feels

Finally beat Persona 5. Last boss wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be. Such a perfect game. Time for new game plus. Not exactly looking forward to 100 more hours but I want to make the best personas possible this time and I want to max out all the confidants.


----------



## Estillum

unemployment simulator said:


> I think I may have to just come to terms with the idea that there are some games I want to own physical copies of that I am probably never going to be able to buy because of the ridiculous price they fetch. symphony of the night is one of them.


I didn't realise SOTN was rare, I picked up a copy of it just to have and It couldn't of been over thirty. Granted it was just the disc in a Good Charlotte CD case...


----------



## unemployment simulator

Estillum said:


> I didn't realise SOTN was rare, I picked up a copy of it just to have and It couldn't of been over thirty. Granted it was just the disc in a Good Charlotte CD case...


its not that rare but it is highly sought after and regarded as the best castlevania game ever. pal cib copies usually go for over £200...


----------



## unemployment simulator

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I wish I could have a PS2 and a original Xbox.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


what's stopping you from getting them?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thank God for loot filters...

adult imagecertificity.com


----------



## feels

Just found out the reaper in Persona 5 can spawn with despair during flu season and you can just keep escaping the battle until you enter one where he has it and grind it for ****ing 72,000 XP each time! That's some real nasty **** lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Who likes my Spartan? Using Warrior armor. I think he looks pretty cool.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Finally set up dual screen again, after not using it for over a year due to hardware/space reasons. Feels good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You know the gaming industry is rigged when a game like Alien Colonial Marines gets more positive reviews than negatives. Well, EA can suck me. Even as an Alien fan, an 8$ sales and the amazing work of templarGFX's mod, I still will not pay for the game.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> You know the gaming industry is rigged when a game like Alien Colonial Marines gets more positive reviews than negatives. Well, EA can suck me. Even as an Alien fan, an 8$ sales and the amazing work of templarGFX's mod, I still will not pay for the game.


lol take a look at this 



 haha


----------



## Chasingclouds

I wonder if this BA in Foundations graduate program could help me become a successful game developer.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Aribeth

wow. IGN done it again :lol

How is Prey btw? Did you play it yet? The combat looks tedious and boring as hell. Insane that Bethesda shuts down human head and cancel Prey 2, only to pay Arkane Studio to make a simple Bioshock clone called Prey.

Bethesda are so trash now. Right up there with with the sumbags like EA and Activision.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*Aribeth*
> 
> wow. IGN done it again :lol
> 
> How is Prey btw? Did you play it yet? The combat looks tedious and boring as hell. Insane that Bethesda shuts down human head and cancel Prey 2, only to pay Arkane Studio to make a simple Bioshock clone called Prey.
> 
> Bethesda are so trash now. Right up there with with the sumbags like EA and Activision.


It ain't cracked yet so I can't play for now  And you are right on the last sentence. In fact that 4/10 review could be seen as karma for Bethesda deciding to not give copies to reviewers anymore.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ah, I love Halo. Seeing these makes me realize how amazing this series it.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I had no idea Starcraft 1 anthology was free now. I'm gonna binge on that for a while.


----------



## feels

Hearing this while riding on your horse into Mexico was one of the most memorable gaming moments for me. Hope RDR2 is just as good.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Should I get Dark Souls lll? I've wanted to one of the games in the series and I thought 3 is the most interesting. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Should I get Dark Souls lll? I've wanted to one of the games in the series and I thought 3 is the most interesting.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I would start with Dark Souls 1 for three reasons. It's the original story(not counting demon souls), cheaper and a hell of a lot more memorable than Dark Souls 3. If you like good lore, story and lovable NPCs you'll remember, DS 1 is the one to get. The fighting system/animation are a bit better in DS 3, but not in every aspect. Either way, both are excellent games worth buying.

If you're gonna get DS 1 id recommend it for PC since it has all the DLCs included, and the console versions have framerate issues + the game will look kind of dated. There are textures and tools to fix all that on PC.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Scrub-Zero said:


> I would start with Dark Souls 1 for three reasons. It's the original story(not counting demon souls), cheaper and a hell of a lot more memorable than Dark Souls 3. If you like good lore, story and lovable NPCs you'll remember, DS 1 is the one to get. The fighting system/animation are a bit better in DS 3, but not in every aspect. Either way, both are excellent games worth buying.
> 
> If you're gonna get DS 1 id recommend it for PC since it has all the DLCs included, and the console versions have framerate issues + the game will look kind of dated. There are textures and tools to fix all that on PC.


Thanks but I don't have a strong PC so I don't think it could run a game like Dark Souls 1. I don't even know if I fully want to get it. I'm looking at other games too that peek my interest a little more. Thanks for the advice though. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

sums up my thoughts about modern games completely. there really is so much dull crap out there these days.


----------



## BAH

Haven't played games in a long time..


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

So I Ubisoft announced three new games today. A new Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 5, and The Crew 2...I'm kinda excited about a new Assassin's Creed and Far Cry 5 but The Crew 2? Na, I didn't like that game. Kinda hope to hear about a new Splinter Cell game though. Excited for E3!  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

The Condition of Keegan said:


> So I Ubisoft announced three new games today. A new Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 5, and The Crew 2...I'm kinda excited about a new Assassin's Creed and Far Cry 5 but The Crew 2? Na, I didn't like that game. Kinda hope to hear about a new Splinter Cell game though. Excited for E3!
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I think I need one more year to be excited for assassin's creed again. But I did wait a while to play Syndicate. Took a break from Far Cry after the third one so I'd be up for a new good one. I think i heard this one will be a western

Definitely excited about E3 though. How they show off the Scorpio will decide if I get that or a Switch

And my advice would be to just play Dark Souls 3. Was the only one I played and I loved it. I watched some youtube stuff for the story, not that it really made a difference to me


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm so tempted to legit buy Diablo 2 cd keys so i can play Path of Diablo. It looks fun and might feed the D2 nostalgia I've been craving lately.


----------



## TuxedoChief




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A new Life Is Strange game has been announced, yes! I'm so excited!...I wonder why so many games have been announced lately...I'm not mad at it lol but E3 is a month away. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AussiePea

Really enjoying Battlegrounds, the squad mode is good fun if you have a team who actually works together.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Anyone hear love the soundtrack Four Brave Companions from the Castle Crashers soundtrack? I think that's such a amazing soundtrack.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I went and watched the Assassin's Creed lll trailer and I never realized how awesome it is...


----------



## ShadowOne

finally getting into Nier. Same thing happened to horizon where it took me like 3 er 4 hours for it to click a bit


----------



## Glue

Some dude's sending me an RGB modded SNES. Can't wait.

Also looking forward to the Arms demo this weekend. Twintelle...


----------



## sebastian1




----------



## Neal

If anyone is playing Injustice 2 on PS4 and is looking for a guild, join mine. Our tag is JF6VP. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This bleed build is kind of fun. I just punch things and they bleed+explode. I kind of feel like Kenshiro from Fist of the North star.

"You are already dead"


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This laptop I bought (mainly) for college is surprisingly good. I initially planned to use it as a secondary laptop for light duty stuff, but I've noticed that it's, if anything, faster than my old computer, which has a 2.4GHz quad core AMD chip. Yet this one doesn't seem to go above 1.7GHz. Idk. Maybe it's because I've been using Edge instead of Chrome. It's a quad core Intel Atom, rated to go up to 1.92 GHz, but I suspect Asus underclocked it for the sake of battery life. The trade off seems to worked nicely. The battery life is around quadruple my old one's, lasting a solid 12 hours with casual web use in the house. I'd like to be able to bring the clock speed back to its rated 1.92 GHz for the sake of testing and comparing, though. I have doubts that 220MHz at 14nm makes much of a difference in battery life, and I like to have as much performance as I can possibly get. The keyboard's nice, too. I got used to it very quickly, able to punch out a consistent 100wpm on 10fastfingers. 

If any of you guys are in the market for a cheap ultraportable laptop, I recommend putting the Asus Vivobook E200HA high on your list.


----------



## Fever Dream

I forgot how good of a soundtrack Kessen had.

FEEL THE EPICNESS AND SILLY HATS!!!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome art, I love this. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmander

I'm really tempted by the PSVR. It'll set me back by quite a bit, even without games included, but it's still so tempting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I can't believe i'm not burned out from playing this game yet. I've been making too many characters. I think the most fun is slowly putting one together, theory-crafting it and all, and leveling it. Once it's ready to go and has all the gear, i'll run maps for a while and that's where I burn out and create something new. 

Certain characters are more fun than others though and I keep going back to them. I guess I like unusual and unpopular builds/skills since I play these the most even if they don't faceroll the game.


----------



## mattmc

Apparently Square Enix is giving fans the chance to choose what DLC they'll get. What's frustrating is we're given very little detail about what each option means. Most likely people will choose The World Of Ruin. Which could just be extra gameplay with no story. I'd much rather have more of the plot and mythology. Honestly, if not for liking that aspect I'd probably not have finished the game. Ardyn's Past, The Line Of Lucis, Ifrit's Betrayal, and Noctis' Disappearance all have a lot of potential... but I think I'll vote for Lunafreya's Activities. Because she's essentially the "Sophia" of this world and that makes her intriguing to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Misery 2.2 will be released soon...hopefully.


----------



## Neal

When you beat a guy so bad he accidentally drops his porn disc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Good deal on GoG.com with all the Fallout games(including Bethesda games) and also Morrowind and Oblivion. No Steam, No DRM, what's not to love? I'm tempted to buy it all. Too bad I've played them to death.



Neal said:


> When you beat a guy so bad he accidentally drops his porn disc.


This game had such potential and they did a lot of good things. Its just a shame the combat is pure vomit. With proper rework it could be right up there with the great Indie games.


----------



## Neal

Scrub-Zero said:


> Good deal on GoG.com with all the Fallout games(including Bethesda games) and also Morrowind and Oblivion. No Steam, No DRM, what's not to love? I'm tempted to buy it all. Too bad I've played them to death.
> 
> This game had such potential and they did a lot of good things. Its just a shame the combat is pure vomit. With proper rework it could be right up there with the great Indie games.


Yeah I had actually gotten pretty frustrated by the combat when I came across the first enemies. I try to get within punching range and they do this stupid front kick that always knocks me down and away. The only way I can fight is by turtling and throwing single punches when I can.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

These races are fun. I should have started doing them earlier than this.


----------



## ShadowOne

i almost sold Nier after not getting into it 5 hours in

sooo glad i stuck with it and finished the first ending. want to start the second story but i need a break after playing a **** ton right now

im not even sure what changed. i just ended up liking it a lot at some random point


----------



## ShadowOne

dont want to sleep so I feel like listing what i need to pick from after I'm done busting through Nier

Alien Isolation
Mass Effect Andromeda
Nioh
Quantum Break
Evil Within

i know mass effect was disappointing as hell..but i still want to play it so im leaning towards that

Ugh, forgot Dirt 4 is coming out this week

Also want to do some indies like Hollow Knight, Owlboy, and Little Nightmares, but im waiting for steam sales on those


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Haha









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

80% of the fun is installing mods and trying them out. 90% of the frustration is finding out which mods won't work well with each other after the game crashed to desktop.


----------



## Barakiel

All this hype over a Sinnoh remake when everybody forgot about ORAS as soon as it came out..


----------



## mattmc

Not putting Pokemon Stars on The Switch sure was a great decision Nintendo. If you'd had done that, you'd make money and increase The Switch's user base, which is clearly not important. This isn't at all a Sony Film Division level of stupidity.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I can't decide between A tale of Two Wasteland(Fallout 3 and New Vegas in one game) or Dust, the survival mod for New Vegas.

Dust seems more like my cup of bitter tea, since it's a hardcore mod like Misery and there is absolutely no quests. Kind of like Call of Chernobyl for Stalker: Call of Pripyat. That could be fun.

A tale of two wasteland is the basic games mashed together, so same old content with a few choices for mods. The only perk  is having the New Vegas engine in Fallout 3. This is a big perk.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was disappointed that a certain returning character wasn't in Spirit of Justice as much as I'd expected...

...so their presence in the DLC is making me _very _happy. :boogie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

4 days till​ E3.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

I'm trying to learn the Verdanturf Town theme on piano. It's exciting 'cause it seems like a very real possibility I can eventually master it with the right amount of dedication, I just hope I don't get tired of it.

Also it's interesting to learn how complex yet subtle Masuda's music really is, I dunno enough about theory to go into detail but there're just some common themes I've been noticing that really gives the Pokemon music its flavour.


----------



## ShadowOne

I went with mass effect even though i've heard bad things...

Was 30 bucks, so whatever. I just want to space

Dirt or Nioh will have price drops by the time I'm done with it hopefully


----------



## ShadowOne

Damn. Nier has such a good story and an even better/unique way of telling it.

Gameplay wise my goty is still horizon. But this is definitely second place.


----------



## ShadowOne

ive been way more focused on games these last 2-3 weeks and im the only one with random thoughts i guess lol

But my backlog extended even more. Bought Metro Last light since it's 5 bucks on steam..so i have 2 metro games to play, the evil within since the second one is coming out..and i got mass effect yesterday. I just spent like every night for the last 2 weeks getting through Nier. I dont know how i'll play these and not devote my life to games for the next few months lol. I shouldnt play as much as I have the last few weeks. Completely neglecting the outside world

Nioh might be a casualty and ill never get to it. same with gravity rush 2


----------



## Neal

ShadowOne said:


> ive been way more focused on games these last 2-3 weeks and im the only one with random thoughts i guess lol
> 
> But my backlog extended even more. Bought Metro Last light since it's 5 bucks on steam..so i have 2 metro games to play, the evil within since the second one is coming out..and i got mass effect yesterday. I just spent like every night for the last 2 weeks getting through Nier. I dont know how i'll play these and not devote my life to games for the next few months lol. I shouldnt play as much as I have the last few weeks. Completely neglecting the outside world
> 
> Nioh might be a casualty and ill never get to it. same with gravity rush 2


My backlog has gotten completely insane thanks to classes and I'm pretty sure I won't be catching up at this point. I'm just now getting close to finishing Shadow of Mordor, nevermind the new stuff. Good thing is I won't need to buy anything for a long time.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

techies is so hard to play. can't get any kills, they seem to survive/avoid my mines. probably got reported by my team the last 3 games i was so bad lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I finally got tales of two wasteland running properly with mart's mutant mod(and all my mod list). Everything is running smoothly, so far.

Lesson learned...pay attention to the ****ing installation instructions. You know, just so you don't waste 4 hours reinstalling everything because the game crashes on launch even if you remove the mod. heh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Notch said:


> What a ****ing c***


ahahaha I stopped caring about that **** ages ago but that was good.


----------



## Neal

Playing Kingdom Hearts for the first time and I'm having a difficult time with it. Is it supposed to be a hard game?


----------



## ShadowOne

steam summer sale supposedly starts tomorrow

Evil Within and Wolfenstein are on the top of my list since the sequels sound promising

....and alien isolation...and hollow knight..and owlboy..and little nightmares..ohgod


----------



## ShadowOne

I'm really really really liking Mass Effect. Some of the visuals are wonky and I get the dislike of "go over here, get this, go over there and return it", but I could honestly roam those planets all day. I get that I shouldnt and that it's repetitive, but I do..

and multiple enemies have been like "oh ****...wtf" and I'm not that far into it. I dont remember ever really having that happen on previous mass effect games

I feel bad for the developers that their game got so **** on. It'd be a shame if they ditch mass effect and only focus on Anthem


----------



## Glue

Now that I don't have to work 60+ hour weeks I can get some gaming done. Being able to buy any game I want is nice but not having the time or energy to play feels like that ****ed up Twilight Zone episode with the broken glasses. This is my summer game plan so far










Replaying two of my all time favorites: A Link to the Past and Illusion of Gaia. My girlfriend and I will be playing Bloodborne and Siren (ps3) together. And the rest are games from my backlog I want to play/replay


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I love watching pros play fighting games like Street Fighter... It's just amazing to see what those people can pull off.


----------



## Hollo

Managed to clear out a few of my Wishlist items this sale :b


----------



## komorikun

What is SATA?


----------



## komorikun

HP Envy desktops look nice.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XJQYSWM/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1HRCRPKVVLJ5H&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG

http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-en...d=ma_2017-july-4-sale_desktops_19_V9B59AA#ABA


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> What is SATA?


This is the best I can do at an explanation of it


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is the best I can do at an explanation of it


Is it SSD or HDD? For example:

https://computers.woot.com/offers/hp-6300-pro-intel-i3-250gb-sata-desktop-3?ref=w_cnt_lnd_cat_pc_3_1


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Is it SSD or HDD? For example:
> 
> https://computers.woot.com/offers/hp-6300-pro-intel-i3-250gb-sata-desktop-3?ref=w_cnt_lnd_cat_pc_3_1


 Oh. That computer has a 250 gig RPM mechanical hard drive. No SSD. Only thing I'd really worry about is 250 gigs is not much space

EDIT - Looks like you'll have to buy a wireless adapter if you get that one though. Not a big deal but still. It's a good price though.

Also, SATA can support either SSD or HDD but you'd have to buy an SSD and transfer the OS onto it if you want an SSD.


----------



## komorikun

I get a little overexcited looking at computers. I really shouldn't get anything fancy since the desktop will just be for school mainly. Also want a PC so I can work on my excel skills. Excel for Macs is weird.

My MacBook is still going strong and will remain my main computer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I get a little over excited looking at computers. I really shouldn't get anything fancy since the desktop will just be for school mainly. Also want a PC so I can work on my excel skills. Excel for Macs is weird.
> 
> My MacBook is still going strong and will remain my main computer.


 The computer you were looking at was very reasonably priced. As near as I can tell it will do everything you want it to do except that it doesn't have wireless built in. My only worry about it would be that it's refurbished and you might be screwed if you have any problems.

Normally I would say that $189 is a fairly reasonable gamble for that much computer but if you're low on funds that might be a gamble you can't afford.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The computer you were looking at was very reasonably priced. As near as I can tell it will do everything you want it to do except that it doesn't have wireless built in. My only worry about it would be that it's refurbished and you might be screwed if you have any problems.
> 
> Normally I would say that $189 is a fairly reasonable gamble for that much computer but if you're low on funds that might be a gamble you can't afford.


I won't buy anything unless my dad offers or until I have a job. It's a little tricky with my dad...especially with my sister having some sort of financial emergency every few months.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I decided to spend the day watching a "This is how you DON'T play" compilation in which DSP ruins one of my all time favourite games because I really _really_ hate myself.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The gunplay is so weird in Fallout when you just come from playing the rather precise gunplay of Stalker misery. How can you even miss at point blank with a shotgun? But somehow it can happen in Fallout lol.


----------



## ShadowOne

cant decide whether to get evil within for 10 bucks...was hoping for 5 bucks on steam sale..


----------



## unemployment simulator

so that snes mini classic eh. nintendo says they made more units this time around, maybe they have doubled production from 200 to 400 units lol.

tbh I would rather they just redo the nes classic mini so that more people can get hold of that rather than just moving onto something new. nintendo seem like they are allergic to money sometimes, I mean they could have milked that thing for all its worth, made about 3x as many they done a follow up with a new lineup of games.


----------



## ShadowOne

Put some ****ing clothes on, Liam


----------



## feels

Only true gamer's play Mean Girls Episode on their phone










but seriously I can't do any good options without buying ****in' gems??? 
Too poor to get a good ending :wife


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Hot damn.. how do Killzone 2 and 3 look so great while so many PS3 games look/run like ****? Maybe the Cell processor isn't utterly inferior to mainstream processors after all.

(Just kidding, it totally is, but considering the RSX being inferior to the Xenos it's quite impressive)


----------



## NickNock

I want to have more than one D&D session a week but with only like 3 friends, that's kinda difficult to arrange. Would also like people to play video games with, either Destiny, Overwatch or something else that I have. Idk. Ignore me


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Sadly, my osu! skills have well and truly passed the time of their peak with my current equipment.

At my peak I was B ranking all but the most difficult Insane maps, and flying through Hard maps with As and Ss. I even passed a few Extra maps with Cs or Bs.

I don't have a drawing tablet, though I'm almost tempted to get one simply to be able to play osu! more easily. This small wireless mouse is a drag. Thankfully I'm good at resisting impulse buy urges, lol.


----------



## ShadowOne

i just cant impulse buy online. I probably wouldve bought some headphones for 18 bucks instead of 50 and the ezio collection on prime day, but theres too many steps to talk myself out of it


----------



## Glue

Oh ****, new game from the Street Fighter EX series developer


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Oh boy....









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glue said:


> Oh ****, new game from the Street Fighter EX series developer


Sorry to quote you again, but I didn't know they were making a new EX game. It looks fantastic. And why does it look so much better than SF 4 or 5? Maybe nostalgia 

I used to spend a heap of quarters at the arcades playing EX 1&2 against other kids. Super fond memories of those days.


----------



## ShadowOne

Andromeda is officially number 1 on my "games everyone hates but I love" list

I get that 90% of the game is building planets and just doing a bunch of **** on each of them, but that's oddly the game I'm good with playing. In a lot of time, there's only been like 1 big kett cutscene, but I thought it was well done

The jump Jets and biotic combos are fun as hell. Some.of the guns were boring but finally getting a setup I like was rewarding

The banter is pretty impressive between the squadmates cuz it could be any combination of people. The dialog tree is uninspired and doesn't really affect much, but the "off the cuff" dialog is decent

Biggest complaint is that it's a pain in the *** to have more than 3 powers. I miss the pausing of the combat and having your full arsenal, and telling your teammates who to attack so you could coordinate stuff

But I want to part the developers on the back after all the **** they've had flung at them lol


----------



## Kevin001

My computer is so slow, it is old though (8yrs old).


----------



## Nitrogen

There's one person in my regular d&d campaign that irritates the **** out of me and I took it to the DM, and while he agrees, there's really no way to.. go about it, and it's kind of ruining the game for me. Said person is very loud and has a tendency to speak for other people's actions, likes to take the spotlight a ton in the game. Oh well. We managed to have a decent session today despite it though.

On a totally different tangent, I'm considering getting a PS Vita just because I want to play Persona when I'm not home. Probably a waste but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ maybe I'll just buy a used one later.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I took a look at an article showcasing a head to head comparison of a 'tricked out' DSLR and an iPhone 6s plus camera. I've often found myself impressed at smartphone cameras, considering what they can achieve with their tiny size and the sheer feats of engineering involved, but there is just no contest. DSLRs are in a whole 'nother league.

It's not surprising, of course, but it does have me wondering just how much further smartphone cameras can go. Immense processing power envelopes, software trickery, and hardware workarounds are all on the smartphone's side, but the laws of physics lean towards preserving the DSLR market.


----------



## MCHB

never thought I'd have a practical application for programing these things. I wrote a program that will convert a running inch measurement into a running foot and inches measurement. It won't do fractions of an inch, but those can be tacked on after calculating since they don't change. Handy if you regularly use a 100' tape delegated in feet and inches and the drawing is exclusively inches! :nerd: 

(55' 6" is the Devil's measurement. MUAHAHAHAHAHA!>)


----------



## komorikun

The planning and making of my desktop computer will have to wait until I'm done with this online class I'm taking. It will be over by mid-August. It's a summer class so it goes through a crap load of material in a short amount of time. 6 weeks instead of the usual 12 weeks.

I enrolled in it when I wasn't working since I thought I'd have all the time in the world. My dad offered to pay for the tuition (cheap) and books (very expensive). Then surprise surprise I finally get a job and it starts the same week my summer class starts. And I have this horrible commute since I don't have a car and the job is not in downtown, so I have to take 2 buses. 

I would have liked to have taken it the previous quarter but I had no money and didn't think my dad would offer. So I didn't even try to hit him up for it. 

At least I was able to finish reading 4 out of the 7 required chapters in the main textbook before starting work.


----------



## IcedOver

This may be the right place for this. Just a help desk question about cell phones. The only phones I've had have been older models, and I couldn't do much with them. I currently have an older Android smartphone that I bought used which isn't working well, and I've bought a replacement which is also used, an Alcatel One Touch. It's newer. I may be starting it up today or tomorrow. I use these through Straight Talk, and I have a limit of 8GB per month at the moment. My question is how many MB or GB of that data downloading a regular app, or using an app, would use. I've never downloaded an app. Can't believe I'm considering downloading an app such as Kik or Tinder, but it seems like many people can't communicate online unless it's on Kik, and I want to check out Tinder. With those types of apps, how would it work as far as data usage that would count towards those 8GB?


----------



## Glue

ibuki's sports costume is









edit:









*cough*


----------



## ShadowOne

I can see why the FOV bothers people in the evil within

just died trying to sneak by someone and it was pretty impossible to tell where he was in relation to me


----------



## scooby

Too full from chicken dinners.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hello there ODSTs  welcome back.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

I think I just ruined my sleep schedule watching videos of people romancing Kawakami (I'm still in the dark about what the Persona series is about mostly and I don't wanna spoil P5 for myself, yet I've already found my new OTP :um)


----------



## cmed

Got a mechanical keyboard yesterday. It's wonderful. All I want to do now is type - it's so satisfying.


----------



## unemployment simulator

everytime windows installs a big new update I have to go through the options and turn off the stupid swipes and gestures.


----------



## feels

sombra's new skin is so damn cute


----------



## ShadowOne

feels said:


> sombra's new skin is so damn cute


ugh. am i going to have to start overwatch again

my heart cant take more loot boxes filled with avatar icons and sprays. I keep getting tempted to buy loot boxes, but i cant let them win


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was expecting a Misery like mod and I wasn't disappointed. Wow, Dust doesn't mess around. I died of thirst, starvation. radiation and countless times against cannibals, tribals and tunnelers(**** those tunnelers)

Fun as hell mod though.


----------



## ShadowOne

It's so nice not having lag on overwatch anymore


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

ShadowOne said:


> ugh. am i going to have to start overwatch again
> 
> my heart cant take more loot boxes filled with avatar icons and sprays. I keep getting tempted to buy loot boxes, but i cant let them win


Same here dude, hate opening loot boxes only to get icons and sprays.

Want to try to get all many skins from this event as possible. But the ones I want the most are the Sombra one and the Soldier 76 one.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

i smelled smoke and i live in an area where people dont have chimney's. My first and only thought was the logistics of getting my x1, ps4, and tv out of the apartment..oh god, and my pc. i think i would risk bodily harm for these things


----------



## Lohikaarme

This game looks bomb. Wrong console though


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I thought it wasn't possible to install two separate versions of New Vegas with their own sets of mods on one computer, but looks like I was wrong. 

Happy to learn how wrong I was, though. Now I've got New Vegas: Dust and Tales of two wastelands installed and I can switch to either whenever I feel like it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lohikaarme said:


> This game looks bomb. Wrong console though


What game is it?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

The Condition of Keegan said:


> What game is it?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Dragon's Dogma


----------



## Moxi

Don't Starve Together is one of those games whose popularity baffles me. I've played it three times and just been overwhelmed by glaring design flaws every time.

Like people know games like Starbound or Terraria are roughly the same price, and there are a lot of free options, yeah? You have a choice?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

What's so important about winning ranked matches in multiplayer games? :/ I don't see much behind it. Just finished playing a ranked game in Rainbow Six Siege and I threw a stun grenade down this hole and as soon as I did one of my teammates jumps down with it and it gets him killed and blames me for getting him killed. :/ It didn't bother me, just why though? 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Well, that was a pain in the ***. But now I know how to use mod organizer and merge mods etc.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Hobby stuff are so damn expensive. 
As if that wasn't bad enough, they cost almost twice the price here!


----------



## ShadowOne

im just gunna say it

i hate sonic games

like the 'good' ones..the first ones. i hate them


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ShadowOne said:


> im just gunna say it
> 
> i hate sonic games
> 
> like the 'good' ones..the first ones. i hate them


i hate the fact that this post is polluting a thread started by a guy who likes some of the 'horrible' sonic games and worships the originals as the gods of gaming they are


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://www.masseffect.com/news/mass-effect-andromeda-update-from-the-studio

Your half-arsed apologies don't phase me, EAware


----------



## ShadowOne

hmmm..what to buy...

The only games coming out are ones I only mildly want and nothing i'm really dieing to play. So I could get Madden, destiny 2, cuphead, battlefront, snes classic


...or a switch

I'd buy zelda/mario oddessey/splatoon/mario rabbids/mario cart...so there's more than just zelda...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This is hardly a ramp....

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

yeaaaaa. i got a super nes pre-order from best buy. I had to push the submit button like 20 times for it to take and not complain lol. 

Puts a bit of a damper on my thought of getting a switch soon...but i figure the super nes might be hard to get, and in a year or so the switch will be everywhere. Maybe by Christmas ill forget i spent money on the snes


----------



## Glue

New SF5 character looks cute and awesome. Got my fight money ready.


----------



## Zozulya

I hate systemd, always have little issues like hanging at reboot most of the time.
Also too many dependencies if someone tries to replace it with another init system. Binary logs? LOL. GNU+Linux will be called GNU+SystemD+Linux soon.


----------



## Barakiel

at like :37 she says something like "that's what they train ya" but it totally sounded like something else at first :lol something not fit for a Nintendo game, but probably something Pearl would say otherwise based on what I know about her.


----------



## Glue

Sold my old Akira manga and pre-ordered the 35th anniversary box set. Pre-ordered when it was like 50% off on Amazon. This **** looks nice


----------



## herk

Glue said:


> Sold my old Akira manga and pre-ordered the 35th anniversary box set. Pre-ordered when it was like 50% off on Amazon. This **** looks nice


dayummmmmmm


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

herk said:


> dayummmmmmm


Yea man this **** looks sweeeeet. Is there like a whole bunch of Akira that I'm missing out on besides the film?

Either way, nice set


----------



## herk

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Yea man this **** looks sweeeeet. Is there like a whole bunch of Akira that I'm missing out on besides the film?
> 
> Either way, nice set


yeah theres a lot that happens in the comics that isnt in the movie, tons of cool stuff, i mean its 6 volumes. check it out


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Who remembers those robotic sounding operator messages back in the day if you called a number and it didn't exist or something? Those voices were obviously artificial (somehow) but they sounded more realistic than the artificial voices that are everywhere now. 

Did they just forget how to do it?


----------



## cinto

willyoustopdave said:


> who remembers those robotic sounding operator messages back in the day if you called a number and it didn't exist or something? Those voices were obviously artificial (somehow) but they sounded more realistic than the artificial voices that are everywhere now.
> 
> Did they just forget how to do it?


lololol


----------



## MCHB

Glue said:


> Sold my old Akira manga and pre-ordered the 35th anniversary box set. Pre-ordered when it was like 50% off on Amazon. This **** looks nice


I knew it was based on a Manga but holy f---!


----------



## Barakiel

Do I have to get a Netflix just to watch Voltron?


----------



## HiddenFathoms

this captures my fancy:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm sad I never got to play Hellgate London. Seeing the gameplays and reviews, this game looked kind of fun.


----------



## Winds

I'm starting to like PUBG Showdown series. Might have to start watching it every week.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

50 lab runs and still no minion damage enchant. fml.


----------



## Barakiel

I don't believe Arin from Game Grumps is actually bad at video games, he's been handling the Mario 'don't touch anything challenge' pretty well (also how he took on Ross's unforgiving levels in Mario Maker). He just has a bad habit of making careless mistakes, I think he has ADHD and that has something to do with it? (If so I can relate :/)

But that doesn't change the fact this 'Arin is bad at video games' video will always be hilarious. :lol


----------



## Glue

Having second thoughts about the SNES Classic. Might cancel my preorder.


edit: cancelled it


----------



## Barakiel

where's my z-powered form?


----------



## Barakiel

Whenever I hear people pronounce the first word of Kemono Friends as 'kimono' I can only imagine an anime about a group of pals who wear kimono together.

I don't think Grape-kun would be interested in that though.


----------



## Steve French

I got to thinking about this game collecting craze nowadays. I have a lot of old *** games/consoles lying around that I don't play. Pricing it out on the internet here, I could come away with several hundred dollars. Lots of nostalgia in them cartridges, but not that much.


----------



## Barakiel

Fallout 1 is free on Steam until tomorrow night!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls 1 doesn't go on sale very often compared to Dark Souls 2 and 3.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Princess Tutu was a brilliant anime. Will prob. rewatch soon


----------



## feels

Origin is the ****ing worst!! I just wanna play Sims and it has crashed like 4 times while trying to update the game :wife It's always a battle with this damn thing.


----------



## Kevin001

So Padme was 5 years older than Anakin hmmmk.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm actually getting better at Cuphead now. I mean, I managed to get past the infamous tutorial, but I was struggling with the first gun and run (the Forest Follies stage) and I finally managed to get past it tonight (and I've collected two souls for the devil) ~


----------



## unemployment simulator

I hope nintendo manage to form better relations with 3rd parties over the lifetime of the switch. already seeing potential problems popping up...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Humble Bundle is having a good sale with both borderlands 1 and 2 + Van Helsing: Final Cut and Endless legends. I'm wondering if I should pick them up or not. 5$ for all of them is pretty cheap lol.


----------



## Barakiel

_a brawl is surely brewing!_


----------



## cmed

I swear this Razer keyboard needs new updates every other day. It's a great device and it's worth every penny I spent on it, but damn, to think that a keyboard asks to be updated more frequently than my iphone and all of its apps just blows my mind.


----------



## Barakiel

There are a few TF2 servers that bring me nostalgia, ones I've been playing on and off for three years now (usually custom game modes like Slender Fortress, Death Run or Surf), and I have this nagging feeling of "missing out" if I know people are playing on them. 

That Slender Fortress server in particular lots of people come just to hang out, like there's lots to do even if you're waiting your turn to play the main game. and I've noticed some people play on there for up to 5 hours at a time (they're not afk or idling either) so that makes me feel better I guess.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I still laugh each time I play Streetfighter with Guile and he says to Chun li "go home and be a family man"


----------



## feels

Anyone else ****ing stoked for Monster Hunter: World? I think I'm gonna go with the light bowgun


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think Éowyn is stronger and has a deeper character in the book.


----------



## Rickets

Gotta hurry up and get through Far Cry 4, Final fantasy 15 and Shadow of War. Specially with AC Origins and Battlefront 2 (which I'll lay countless hours into) coming. Overwhelming :S


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

feels said:


> Anyone else ****ing stoked for Monster Hunter: World? I think I'm gonna go with the light bowgun


I'm super excited for that game!  When I saw that I was so excited!

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Glue




----------



## feels

Glue said:


>


guess it's time to buy a switch


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So many companies being shut down by the big corrupted dogs.

R.I.P Visceral games.


----------



## Barakiel

also that reminded me of this


----------



## tehuti88

I'm too chicken to start my own thread unless I have to. So I have a silly question for the geeks here.

Know Skype and whatever other *live videoconferencing they have over the Internet* at the moment? Did they have anything like that around 1996-2000 (for PCs)? If so, could someone describe it to me like I'm a moron? (I wasn't online yet so I wouldn't know what it was like.)

If they didn't have anything quite like that available on the Internet/PCs yet, was there something similar via another medium?


----------



## Barakiel

This makes me wish I played Pokemon Go for more than a few minutes alone in my room. I only caught a Bulbasaur that was outside my window.


----------



## Barakiel

tehuti88 said:


> If they didn't have anything quite like that available on the Internet/PCs yet, was there something similar via another medium?


Usenet is pretty old, it's basically an early example of a message board and was at its peak in the late 80's & mid 90's.

I dunno about videoconferencing, but I do know that multiplayer shooters gained popularity in the 90's and considering how lag and bad connections are problems gamers deal with even today, I can't imagine how they coped with the technical limitations back then :eek

so if connecting people online in video games was possible then, was some kind of primitive video conferencing also? That's what I meant, didn't mean to go on an unrelated tangent about games lol.


----------



## Winds

Looking at my old duel monster cards... I wonder if I could win with this deck?


----------



## feels

adorable chunky boy. love those nip nops. this game actually makes me want a switch really bad.


----------



## twitchy666

*000aaahhhhh yeeaahh...my moans*



Polar said:


> Ruby..... sukkks
> 
> Long live PHP, Perl, Python, and for the front end; nginx, js, jquery, css, html - the usual


all cartoon / comics

make believe

flashy pretty colourful.. buttons

I want raw fact, not added sugar, make-up. meat & veg, not synthetic processed

real movies vs cartoon / hybrid? Toy Story, Simpsons... stories matter.
no speaking animals

same moans: phone vs real world in front of your eyes! whose voice you hear, staring at railway tracks?
how real is News? sham

FB supposed to contain real video. lots better than cartoon. where TV studio cameras don't go?

all too new and pretty, so I don't have a SQL job

people mystified by what comes outta phone into your ear; what appears on a small cheap single-screened flappingtopper looks SO pretty... virtual

how to spend your money oncreen


----------



## Barakiel

I came across a LittleBigPlanet level that shares its name with a Shelley poem, I thought it would be the coolest thing if the level was somehow based on it but apparently it's Devil May Cry themed? So I guess it's only an indirect reference (haven't watched most of it yet tho)






Reminds me when I was 13 I was excited to find a tribute level to Rage Against the Machine :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm almost done with gaming for good. Seems to be a miracle for me because I've been addicted for so damn long. It was my worst struggle by a long shot.

And here I am now, barely playing anything and sticking to no more than an hour per day.
Whoever gave me the strength to come to terms, thank you.


----------



## Sky Blue

Fought an axe with my axe and threw an axe at an axe. Barbarian feels good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> That may have been you


Ha, it might have been. I started cutting down my gaming time in the last few years, but I was still regularly playing 6 hours a day. Eventually, I started not having fun anymore.

And I wasn't attributing it to God or anything lol. But It feels like a miracle to me. If you knew how hopelessly addicted I have been since the 80s, you'd understand.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Ha, it might have been. I started cutting down my gaming time in the last few years, but I was still regularly playing 6 hours a day. Eventually, I started not having fun anymore.
> 
> And I wasn't attributing it to God or anything lol. But It feels like a miracle to me. If you knew how hopelessly addicted I have been since the 80s, you'd understand.


I think a lot of that comes with age, I just can't get into anything anymore. For me a lot of it is cheating, ironically one of the most fun things to me was always seeing what items or gear you could start out with and just devastate the game from start to finish. My PS4 has been gathering dust largely because the games I own are boring as hell without cheating, and so far no device I know of allows it. FFXV got less than an hour before I was bored out of my mind. Horizon Zero Dawn got an hour and a half.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Cosplayers look like they are having so much fun. I am so jealous of those women on social media who look so beautiful and awesome and have so many followers. They look great cosplaying.

I posted my Halloween costume on Reddit yday. I got downvoted. I posted the same pics on imgur and got so many downvotes. It was really upsetting. Meanwhile, conventionally beautiful women get so many likes. They are a nerd's wet dream.

I wish I was a pretty cosplayer. Beauty standards are so high that I don't know if it's worth bothering. I want to go to a convention and just meet new people and have a great time. But I'd just be one of those embarassing cosplayers.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@*MoonlitMadness* - People are arseholes, I've learnt to ignore the *******s as they're not worth my time and anyway I'm sure your costume was kickass. What was your costume?
I'd love to be able to cosplay etc but so many of them now look like they have to be so professional done that I dunno if the fun aspect has been put on the back seat almost!?

@*Scrub-Zero* & @*knightofdespair* - I think I've gone the full circle with games. I used to love em and get really into them (I was addicted to wow for a good 5 years as well as console games since the NES etc), then I think in the back of my mind I was saying to myself "I'm getting older/this is a waste of time/my life isn't going anywhere" etc and I stopped playing, but currently I'm out of work and, doing literally nothing is actually worse than keeping yourself occupied with whatever means is needed, and so I'm back into gaming at the moment and even better, I'm acutally enjoying it again. 
It's not like I can lose myself in the worlds again though, I think that child-like "hop into the other world" has gone, but I can enjoy it again without punishing myself too much about it. It's no different than reading a book, listening/playing music, watching a film etc. Entertainment is entertainment I suppose.

Me stupid git: forgot my random thought of the day........>
Tank Christ for High Contrast mode in Windows 7, come to me thine dark screen that doesn't rape my eyes at this time on night. Ahhh, seriously, I wish I had known about this years ago.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I think I've gone the full circle with games. I used to love em and get really into them (I was addicted to wow for a good 5 years as well as console games since the NES etc), then I think in the back of my mind I was saying to myself "I'm getting older/this is a waste of time/my life isn't going anywhere" etc and I stopped playing, but currently I'm out of work and, doing literally nothing is actually worse than keeping yourself occupied with whatever means is needed, and so I'm back into gaming at the moment and even better, I'm actually enjoying it again.
> It's not like I can lose myself in the worlds again though, I think that child-like "hop into the other world" has gone, but I can enjoy it again without punishing myself too much about it. It's no different than reading a book, listening/playing music, watching a film etc. Entertainment is entertainment I suppose.


Hopefully, that happens to me at some point. I would love nothing more than to renew my love for gaming, but right now it's pretty dead. All I allow myself to play is PoE a little and some emulated games. And I don't even play those for very long.

I agree with the entertainment thing, though in my life, games stopped me from doing important things. It's no fun when you're regressing in real life and progressing your level 99 character in a game lol.



knightofdespair said:


> I think a lot of that comes with age, I just can't get into anything anymore. For me a lot of it is cheating, ironically one of the most fun things to me was always seeing what items or gear you could start out with and just devastate the game from start to finish. My PS4 has been gathering dust largely because the games I own are boring as hell without cheating, and so far no device I know of allows it. FFXV got less than an hour before I was bored out of my mind. Horizon Zero Dawn got an hour and a half.


Age definitely has a lot to do with it. And I'm at a point in my life where I want to improve, so I'm tossing the old stuff out to make a place for new things.

And consoles have no save editors or anything? That kind of sucks.
At least on PC you can cheat to your heart's content if you like.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> At least on PC you can cheat to your heart's content if you like.


I was a teenager when Diablo first came out, there was nothing really like it. The ominous music, the zombies and death everywhere was a big improvement over mario. Now the same company has been bought out and lost its soul. Diablo 3 is boring and that same feel isn't really there. WoW used to be fun now the last 3 years has been a fight between their ******* developer over whether flying, a feature that was in the game for 10 years, should still be part of their design anymore. Skyrim is the last PC game that sucked me in, even Witcher 3 has been left unfinished, couple hours into it.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> I agree with the entertainment thing, though in my life, games stopped me from doing important things. It's no fun when you're regressing in real life and progressing your level 99 character in a game lol.


Agreed, in fact that is 90% of that nagging feeling that made me go "hang on, am I wasting my time?" (I've got skill 100 in Athletacism (spelling may be off) but irl I'm a bit of a fat git who needs to get back doing some sort of training...) type thing. 
That type of thought really was a massive part of why I stopped enjoying my games but the ironic thing is that once I stopped playing them I started getting depressed because I was self-depriving myself of something that I enjoyed doing and helps pass the time. It's like that symbol of a snake eating itself or a catch 22. 
Whilst I'm out of work, I still get down sometimes, but thank god for this cool little machine that allows me to enjoy a multitude of entertainment, I think I appreciate it more and also now appreciate the time I have to enjoy it too.
Don't get me wrong, I still need to sort stuff out etc but I'm not going to punish myself for a situation I can't really control as Ill make myself Ill again which is counter-productive. If I'm still in this situation in 5 years time though, I may have to ninja delete/edit this conversation though! 

Also +1 for trainers on the PC. Extremely helpful for when dealing with the backlog casued by said loss of love for gaming or just becasue it can be funny as heck!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I was a teenager when Diablo first came out, there was nothing really like it. The ominous music, the zombies and death everywhere was a big improvement over mario.


haha, definitely an improvement over Mario. That made me chuckle.

Diablo 1 was so good for its time. Ambiance like nothing else. In many ways, it's even more ambient than even Diablo 2. D2 improved the combat and style enormously but it didn't have the scare factor of D1.

And d3... lol. I don't even want to talk about it. Selling the necro for 15$ :lol

*R.I.P Blizzard (North)*



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Whilst I'm out of work, I still get down sometimes, but thank god for this cool little machine that allows me to enjoy a multitude of entertainment, I think I appreciate it more and also now appreciate the time I have to enjoy it too.
> Don't get me wrong, I still need to sort stuff out etc but I'm not going to punish myself for a situation I can't really control as Ill make myself Ill again which is counter-productive. If I'm still in this situation in 5 years time though, I may have to ninja delete/edit this conversation though!
> 
> Also +1 for trainers on the PC. Extremely helpful for when dealing with the backlog casued by said loss of love for gaming or just becasue it can be funny as heck!


You have to entertain yourself somehow when you don't work. I know people say looking for work should be your next job, but that's normal people talk. Either way, you can't be looking 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Need to have some fun, right?

Good luck with sorting your stuff, though. I'm in that same boat myself and there's a lot of sorting out to do.

Yeah, I've always enjoyed trainers. I mean I am a legit gamer and finish all my games legit. But sometimes it's fun to load out the best items and go to town.

I even justified my cheating in games like Dark Soul or Stalker. I started with a gun, sword or armor and pretended to roleplay, making up a story of how the items belong to my family and they were passed down to me. That sort of stuff lol.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> I even justified my cheating in games like Dark Soul or Stalker. I started with a gun, sword or armor and pretended to roleplay, making up a story of how the items belong to my family and they were passed down to me. That sort of stuff lol.


Yea haha I've done that a few times especially in Borderlands 2. "This grenade, this homing cluster bomb grenade that shoots shrapnel out of it and does XXX damage....... it was my great grand-fathers and was left to me in his will"  ---- Me at L1 with a L100 ultra rare kick-*** grenade lol.

Sometimes devs do make you grind just to pad out the game though and then personally I think it's definetely ok to "have a lil help/save a lil time". I've just been on Ghost Recon Wildlands and these lads should be fit as a fiddle and yet their stamina starts off pathetic and you need a certain amound of, I think it's food packages, to upgrade the stamina. Sod that, *loads up trainer and bumps the stamina up a lil bit*  Only a little bit though otherwise the reward factor goes right out the window. That's not cheating though, it's condensed and time saving training 

Thanks for the good wishes and right back at ya. If only life was simple!


----------



## knightofdespair

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Sometimes devs do make you grind just to pad out the game though and then personally I think it's definetely ok to "have a lil help/save a lil time". I've just been on Ghost Recon Wildlands and these lads should be fit as a fiddle and yet their stamina starts off pathetic and you need a certain amound of, I think it's food packages, to upgrade the stamina. Sod that, *loads up trainer and bumps the stamina up a lil bit*  Only a little bit though otherwise the reward factor goes right out the window. That's not cheating though, it's condensed and time saving training


I have a better word for it, FUN! I always wonder who exactly is out there crying about games that are fun to play, and whine nonstop until they slash drop rates to the dirt, hobble everything to the internet to prevent cheating, and add 100 hours of boring grind that serves zero purpose to the story or fun factor. The new games look amazing but they are way less fun to play than most NES or SNES games used to be.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Yea haha I've done that a few times especially in Borderlands 2. "This grenade, this homing cluster bomb grenade that shoots shrapnel out of it and does XXX damage....... it was my great grand-fathers and was left to me in his will"  ---- Me at L1 with a L100 ultra rare kick-*** grenade lol.
> 
> Sometimes devs do make you grind just to pad out the game though and then personally I think it's definetely ok to "have a lil help/save a lil time". I've just been on Ghost Recon Wildlands and these lads should be fit as a fiddle and yet their stamina starts off pathetic and you need a certain amound of, I think it's food packages, to upgrade the stamina. Sod that, *loads up trainer and bumps the stamina up a lil bit*  Only a little bit though otherwise the reward factor goes right out the window. That's not cheating though, it's condensed and time saving training
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes and right back at ya. If only life was simple!


Ya great grand pappy left you a fine gift :lol

lol exactly. Borderlands is so damn grindy and you have to do the same crap through multiple difficulties. Who has time for that? Load up a character editor and start-up ultimate vault hunter with good stuff. Problem solved, and 300 hours gained in your personal life.

I've done that too in Grim Dawn. Made a character with good enough gear for ultimate difficulty and then I farmed the real end game gear myself. More time saved + farming end game is always fun.

And a lot of Those games with stamina are so annoying. I used a trainer on Dead Island Riptide because apparently, dudes with 6 packs(army, football player, no less) have zero cardio. :lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

knightofdespair said:


> I have a better word for it, FUN! I always wonder who exactly is out there crying about games that are fun to play, and whine nonstop until they slash drop rates to the dirt, hobble everything to the internet to prevent cheating, and add 100 hours of boring grind that serves zero purpose to the story or fun factor. The new games look amazing but they are way less fun to play than most NES or SNES games used to be.


Yea I know what you mean and as you said before I think age does come into it as well. I re-watched the original, bollocks the name of the film has just shot out of my brain.......... feck lol, the film where when you're asleep that giant gives you dreams and there are snozcumbers etc..... ahh The BFG, that's it. I watched that with my nieces and it's still good but that magical aspect of me believing in it etc has just gone due to the fact I'm not a silly little kid anymore (I'm a silly grown-up instead  Is it our perception that has changed as well?

NES and SNES = wonderful happy times man. God bless Mario Kart (and numerous other titles and yes, the Mega Drive was also cool even though I wasn't allowed 1 lol). Anyway yea Mario Kart: A star (invincibility) whilst holding 3 red shells..... damn man, that was an epic feeling!

Out of interest did you mention that Wow are taking away the flight paths? I don't play it much these days (only rarely on private servers).

@*Scrub-Zero* I'm still getting used to these multi quotes etc lol and I've just seen your reply! That's exactly how I see it, it's a time saving tool. I don't "cheat", I won't use Infinite Health or Inf Ammo / No Reload etc as that really would take away the point of the game and that reward factor etc. I kinda use a work around to Infinite ammo as at goes. This might sound stupid, but hey, I am! lol but anyway take Prey for example, I wouldn't use Infinite ammo but I would give myself Infinite materials at a certain level to be able to make said Ammo and if there is "luxury/hard to come by/the dogs bollocks" ammo, I won't cheat to get it until I've legitly gained it already if that makes sense and then still I'll probably take it really easy. Hopefully I've made sense there.

I've still got to go through Riptide as it goes. I think Dying Light came out just as I was going to dive into it. Fingers crosssed for Dying Light 2 (besides The Following).


----------



## knightofdespair

I'm excited for the FF7 HD PS4 remake but the more I think about it the worse I bet it will be.. My favorite memory on the original was using the gameshark to start with every item/materia and just faceroll those starting zones and Shin-ra in a way you never could with the stock garbage laying around.. There were also some items like Cait-Sith's megaphone I could never figure out how to get to even though I knew where it was, so without a game shark I would have never obtained it. Games have a lot of that stuff, whether DLC or locked out items behind so much difficulty that its sad someone actually spends the time to get said items. WoW is the same way, I tried 450+ times to get the baron mount from Stratholme, when I tried out an emulator its a command line away... Hours and hours and hours trying to get a few 1's and 0's in a game that will be obsolete in a decade.

WoW's main developer tried to gut flying altogether in the new zones in the last expansion, he ended up gating it behind weeks of rep farming and boring hoops to jump through, which is 3-4 times worse this expansion. The flight paths are there, they are just slow and don't go anywhere you need to go. It doesn't make the game any more fun, mostly it is to slow down people who would consume their tiny new continents in less than a month and stop paying, but a lot of people like me have refused to pay them anyway because it is just silly that they can't figure out how to do something that was so great in their game a decade ago. All of their BC and Wrath zones were designed with flight, and were the peak of the games popularity. Now their lazy development team isn't willing or able to spend the time to make a full sized continent the same quality that those were, a decade ago.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@knightofdespair Yea my mate showed me the Baron mount from there (skeleton horse isn't it?), so freaking rare, I never got it until I went onto a private server and the drop rate was pretty much 100%. 
Wow wears you down I find. My first char was when WoTLK came out and flying was only in Northrend. So yea this is back when leveling rates were slow, no flight paths which meant you have to walk/ride for what seemed for-feckin-ever but in a way it really did give the game that sense of grandness and scale which it has massively lost since then. Even though it was a pain, having to trek from SW up to Ironforge just to learn the dagger skill was part of the adventure (yes I'm sad lol).

Whats the new city like in Legion? I'm L75 on a private Legion server so I havn't seen it (and on retail I'm only L100 on 5 chars or so on WoD, havn't bought Legion yet).

Gameshark codes take me back! I remember looking through magazines to try and find cheat codes etc or down the arcade, actually paying someone to find out a cheat code that would work on those machines. How did they find out about arcade machine cheats?!!!! They must've been GODS!!!


----------



## knightofdespair

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Wow wears you down I find. My first char was when WoTLK came out and flying was only in Northrend. So yea this is back when leveling rates were slow, no flight paths which meant you have to walk/ride for what seemed for-feckin-ever but in a way it really did give the game that sense of grandness and scale which it has massively lost since then. Even though it was a pain, having to trek from SW up to Ironforge just to learn the dagger skill was part of the adventure (yes I'm sad lol).
> 
> Whats the new city like in Legion? I'm L75 on a private Legion server so I havn't seen it (and on retail I'm only L100 on 5 chars or so on WoD, havn't bought Legion yet).


Yeah the inital character stuff was time consuming but it seemed like it was more worth it than it does now.. With Northrend you only had to do that with one character up to level 80 then you could buy it for the rest and basically fly from the beginning. I never paid for Legion, I was too mad about how they handled it in WOD... I read up to see if there are any changes but so far the devs seem stubborn but I can be stubborn too. I noticed TC has a legion server but it sounds like it is still pretty broken.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

knightofdespair said:


> Yeah the inital character stuff was time consuming but it seemed like it was more worth it than it does now.. With Northrend you only had to do that with one character up to level 80 then you could buy it for the rest and basically fly from the beginning. I never paid for Legion, I was too mad about how they handled it in WOD... I read up to see if there are any changes but so far the devs seem stubborn but I can be stubborn too. I noticed TC has a legion server but it sounds like it is still pretty broken.


I'm on Firestorm (https://firestorm-servers.com/en/).
You know how vast Wow is so I can't say if it's fully working but it seems to be alright. Random Dungeon Finder works and I think for raids it's cross faction which for a private server, it helps, it gets the job done and is still a laugh if it's like other private server cross faction raids. 
I want to know if LFR works as even though ICC was awesome (the last real raid where I geared up for etc), I'm wow'd out after about 40 different chars accross retail & private servers lol so LFR is my kinda thing. If there is an Instant L100/L110 Legion server, I'd be well happy!

Yea I thought I remembered you having to have 1 L80 and then you can get it for the rest.
My 1st 2-3 chars which were, in order, Human Warrior (facepalm), Human Warlock which became my main and then I got into Healing so I think I rolled a Druid, and then a Rogue because my Lock kept getting raped by them in BG's. Damn it was/is a good game lol. Even just doing 1 thing is cool whether it's purely raiding or purely PVP, cracking game, no wonder I was addicted! Anyway, where was I??? Yea the 1st bunch of chars especially the 1st one was when the map was basic and you had to use a mod to help you navigate and search the net and I suppose the best thing was actually chatting to people on the server/guild to actually find where stuff is in the game, it made the game so much more alive than just looking at a point on the map and going there.
Yea Firestorm seems alright.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I'm still getting used to these multi quotes etc lol and I've just seen your reply! That's exactly how I see it, it's a time saving tool. I don't "cheat", I won't use Infinite Health or Inf Ammo / No Reload etc as that really would take away the point of the game and that reward factor etc. I kinda use a work around to Infinite ammo as at goes. This might sound stupid, but hey, I am! lol but anyway take Prey for example, I wouldn't use Infinite ammo but I would give myself Infinite materials at a certain level to be able to make said Ammo and if there is "luxury/hard to come by/the dogs bollocks" ammo, I won't cheat to get it until I've legitly gained it already if that makes sense and then still I'll probably take it really easy. Hopefully I've made sense there.
> 
> I've still got to go through Riptide as it goes. I think Dying Light came out just as I was going to dive into it. Fingers crossed for Dying Light 2 (besides The Following).


Yeah, I use trainers much the same way. As a time saver and annoyance remover. There are so many bothersome things in games. Good to have trainers or Cheat engine to remove them.

Riptide kind of sucks compared to Dying Light, though. You might get bored fast. DI doesn't have the cool free running.

Dying Light 2 might be good. Dead Island 2 looks okay too, but will it ever come out?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah, I use trainers much the same way. As a time saver and annoyance remover. There are so many bothersome things in games. Good to have trainers or Cheat engine to remove them.
> 
> Riptide kind of sucks compared to Dying Light, though. You might get bored fast. DI doesn't have the cool free running.
> 
> Dying Light 2 might be good. Dead Island 2 looks okay too, but will it ever come out?


Funny thing is that I really didn't like the sound of Dying Light, but damn free-running and kicking the crap out of zombies is cool as shizzle!

I thought Dying Light WAS Dead Island 2 sort of (same company/devs wasn't it?)

And totally yea an annoyance remover. Grind the same stuff for hours (like The Evil Within 2's gun range mode) or *cough cough* trainer


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Funny thing is that I really didn't like the sound of Dying Light, but damn free-running and kicking the crap out of zombies is cool as shizzle!
> 
> I thought Dying Light WAS Dead Island 2 sort of (same company/devs wasn't it?)
> 
> And totally yea an annoyance remover. Grind the same stuff for hours (like The Evil Within 2's gun range mode) or *cough cough* trainer


The freerunning was cool. Jumping on zombies head and all lol. Fun stuff. Right until you got the grappling hook, then the game got stupid.

Im not exactly sure who is making Dead Island 2. Gonna have to google that. But the gameplay looked interesting, somewhat. And that trailer lol. They sure know how to make trailers.

Apparently, the game is still being developed.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I don't think I even used the grappling hook (or maybe I did and it became 2nd nature????) The last grappling hook I rememebr using was in Assassing Creed Syndicate (which I still need to complete, I think I'm only 35% of the way though, my back-log is terrible)


I'll google it - oh ****e yea I remember seeing that, damn 2014!!! Does look cool though. 


Dead Island = Techland
Dying Light = Techland
Dead Island 2 = Sumo Digital, so different developer


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I don't think I even used the grappling hook (or maybe I did and it became 2nd nature????) The last grappling hook I rememebr using was in Assassing Creed Syndicate (which I still need to complete, I think I'm only 35% of the way though, my back-log is terrible)
> 
> I'll google it - oh ****e yea I remember seeing that, damn 2014!!! Does look cool though.
> 
> Dead Island = Techland
> Dying Light = Techland
> Dead Island 2 = Sumo Digital, so different developer


The last grappling hook I used was on Bionic Commando rearmed and Metroid Prime. :lol
I'm very late with my games, but I prefer the old-school stuff anyway.

And Thanks for Googling that. :grin2:


----------



## feels

lol this game is incredible. not really my type of game play but been cracking up watching my boyfriend play this.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Jesus Christ. I got myself involved in this github issue pretty deep, and now people are constantly quoting me and asking me questions. I want out. **** this ****. Why do I even talk. I should never talk.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> The last grappling hook I used was on Bionic Commando rearmed and Metroid Prime. :lol


Ahh memories! I had Bionic Commando on the NES and back then of course it was like playing the future lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

Gajeel x Levy is a ridiculously adorable pairing. I'm tempted to pick the manga back up...


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Tried to start a thread re: Your Gaming Backlog (which games you really "need" to finish and why - long story short, I'm pissed and it didn't "compute" lol. lol


----------



## A Void Ant

Random geek stuff:

--I successfully routed my internet cable from my back room to my living room. I don't like using wifi unless I have to. Now my TV is hard wired to the cable internet. It's great.
--I am in the market for a nice pair of floor standing speakers. I don't need a sub or center or sides or rears. I just want 2 channel stereo. And I need a nice receiver too.
--I've been playing a lot of the classic run and gun games like Contra and Metal Slug.


----------



## Glue

*whistles mario odyssey theme*


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm almost done with gaming for good. Seems to be a miracle for me because I've been addicted for so damn long. It was my worst struggle by a long shot.
> 
> And here I am now, barely playing anything and sticking to no more than an hour per day.
> Whoever gave me the strength to come to terms, thank you.


Dammit, I just came across a Kaom's Cache and died 5 times in a row trying to get the sweet sweet uniques.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Dammit, I just came across a Kaom's Cache and died 5 times in a row trying to get the sweet sweet uniques.


Haha, your character is still having a hard time?

A kaom's Heart would help him out, you know :lol

And I just read today that GGG made a trading website of their own. I'd say it's about damn time, right? Looks interesting though, due to taking account of afk and /dnd players. So we won't be able to message them at all. It'll clean up the market and annoyances a bit, I think.



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ahh memories! I had Bionic Commando on the NES and back then of course it was like playing the future lol


In many ways, it still is the future lol. Video games have improved so much graphically, but most of their gameplay is even more basic than Bionic Commando. But don't mind my hate for modern gaming lol.

Bionic Commando was a great well thought of game. So what happened to Capcom? They used to care.


----------



## Lohikaarme

This world does not deserve the incorruptible pure pureness that is Ore Monogatari.


----------



## Kevin001

That new star wars game looks sick.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Haha, your character is still having a hard time?
> 
> A kaom's Heart would help him out, you know :lol
> 
> And I just read today that GGG made a trading website of their own. I'd say it's about damn time, right? Looks interesting though, due to taking account of afk and /dnd players. So we won't be able to message them at all. It'll clean up the market and annoyances a bit, I think.


Not really any trouble except a few of those terribly tuned one shot mechanics, I face roll most of the stuff in up to tier 8 maps, but that thing was nuking me from off screen, I'd get close enough to see the edge and it would kill me in 2 shots with a ring of fire going every direction. I can kill most of the map bosses without dying, but I died to that 5 times in a row and lost 50% of my progress to 84, I hate how they have stuff like that so vastly overpowered still. I had full resistances, pretty high armor and block but it was basically taking away 4500 health per hit even after that. I'm curious what kind of build could have actually killed it, if any.

I wish they would just do a dang auction house, I don't know why they are so scared, I doubt more than 25% of the players bother with the mess they have now. I haven't sold anything to anybody else ever and I'm at about 600 hours in. If having an auction house would break their game maybe they should take a close look at why, I don't think it would be all that hard to design in a way to prevent bots or economy problems any worse than what they already have. Delays in delivery/posting costs/etc all make it less appealing for bots.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Not really any trouble except a few of those terribly tuned one shot mechanics, I face roll most of the stuff in up to tier 8 maps, but that thing was nuking me from off screen, I'd get close enough to see the edge and it would kill me in 2 shots with a ring of fire going every direction. I can kill most of the map bosses without dying, but I died to that 5 times in a row and lost 50% of my progress to 84, I hate how they have stuff like that so vastly overpowered still.
> 
> I wish they would just do a dang auction house, I don't know why they are so scared, I doubt more than 25% of the players bother with the mess they have now. I haven't sold anything to anybody else ever and I'm at about 600 hours in. If having an auction house would break their game maybe they should take a close look at why, I don't think it would be all that hard to design in a way to prevent bots or economy problems any worse than what they already have. Delays in delivery/posting costs/etc all make it less appealing for bots.


Yeah for Melee, Vaal pact is pretty much required. Then if you get a big enough health pool you can be almost unkillable as long as you're hitting something. But vaal pack doesnt stop one shots from the end game bosses sadly

Some of the mechanics of this game are so wrong. Like no matter what your defenses are, some skills will just go through and one Ohko. It's not just bosses either. Certain rare/unique mobs can give you a run for your money lol.

Chris Wilson said himself that an auction house will not happen. It's a shame, but just how it is. So hopefully a website maintained by them will be the next best thing. I liked some of your ideas for an auction house though. I'm all for having one as well. Not dealing with lazy players etc would be great.

I never had much luck either with selling things. I think most of the items aren't worth selling anyway. I basically vendor every unique that is under 5 chaos now. Buying is easier, but selling is a pain in the ***.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> In many ways, it still is the future lol. Video games have improved so much graphically, but most of their gameplay is even more basic than Bionic Commando. But don't mind my hate for modern gaming lol.
> 
> So what happened to Capcom? They used to care.


I had no idea Bionic Commando was made by Capcom, I'm gonna have to get my nerd hat on and read about Capcoms early titles now lol. 
With that in mind they havn't gone too far off the rails though, although Street Fighter doesn't seem to be Street Fighter anymore (maybe I'm just old n stubborn though) and the latest Dead Rising game, jeeeez, you played it? Talk about no optimization which doesn't do the/any company's rep any good. Shame as it looks like it'd be a laff but it runs like pants.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I had no idea Bionic Commando was made by Capcom, I'm gonna have to get my nerd hat on and read about Capcoms early titles now lol.
> With that in mind they havn't gone too far off the rails though, although Street Fighter doesn't seem to be Street Fighter anymore (maybe I'm just old n stubborn though) and the latest Dead Rising game, jeeeez, you played it? Talk about no optimization which doesn't do the/any company's rep any good. Shame as it looks like it'd be a laff but it runs like pants.


You're gonna find a lot of crazy good games by Capcom lol. They were Gods back in their glory days(arcades and home consoles)

I haven't played Dead Rising. I remember buying them on a humble bundle and giving the games away to someone here on SAS.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> You're gonna find a lot of crazy good games by Capcom lol. They were Gods back in their glory days(arcades and home consoles)
> 
> I haven't played Dead Rising. I remember buying them on a humble bundle and giving the games away to someone here on SAS.


I'm yet to have a look but I've probably played loads and just not realised they're by Capcom! (I'm like it with music too, I konw the tunes but who they're by sometimes gets me!).

Dead Rising 3 was alright but the map was tiny. Dead Rising 4 looks like it'd be brill but I have to play it on some wierd *** resolution like 489x1123.67 and have the settings on "whats the point" which is annoying as its a stupid fun silly game. You can mash different weapons and vehicles together to make stupid weapons and vehicles like a motorbike + steamroller + flame thrower I think it is = a hell of a laff on two wheels kinda thing!


----------



## Barakiel

Lance’s vlog is out now!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Amid Evil looks kind of promising. A nice throwback to the old glory days of first-person shooters. Looks a lot like Heretic, which is a great thing.

Too bad I don't play games now. Maybe I'll try it anyway if I can.


----------



## knightofdespair

Went back to D3 for a bit, makes me sad how bad they screwed over whirlwind barbarians, the only build I want to play on that game.


----------



## Virgo

SIMS FANS!?!?!?!?!? GUYS!?!?! WHERE YOU AT?? CATS AND DOGS EXPANSION JUST CAME OUT TODAY

I can't buy it, it's not worth $40. Target was having a 50% off thing today for any Sims game, and people everywhere are getting the new EP discounted, but nooooo, _my_ Target doesn't ship the new expansion until _after_ the offer expires tomorrow. -_-


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Man, I quit gaming and two great mods come out...must resist....

This Castlevania mod looks so good too. Insane work has been put into it and it feels just like a Castlevania game.






And then Misery 2.2


----------



## unsocial lego

The shopping center close to my house had an arcade in the 90s but they took it out early in the 00s. I recently looked for any others in my area and found none. Only those Chuck E. Cheeses for adults that are always packed with "cool people". I want an arcade with fellow neckbeards not cool people taking shots and making out.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Was enjoying Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets until the main boy levelled up from ****** to *Complete and total Effing ***** (which happens around the 1/2 way mark). 
Had to turn it off after that, how dumb did they have to make the female lead to be able to fall for him after he is such a prick!? It doesn't make any sense considering she is a skilled intelligent person (which you gather from how she acts before this and due to the position she holds). 
In essence the moral of this story to youngsters is "Girls, no matter how much of a ******* the guy is, get with him anyway?!!!" I mean WTFingF!
I teach my nieces "Girls, if he's a *******, stab the prick in the face".


----------



## Tokztero

I miss my Corsair k95 RGB Platinum MX reds FeelsBadMan.


----------



## IcedOver

I guess this is a tech-centric question that hopefully somebody can help me with. I was trying to attach a photo of myself to an e-mail and send it. The photo I was trying to attach was one that had already been attached to an old e-mail. I didn't take a new one. I brought up the photo, did a "Save as", and tried to save it someplace, and the title suggestion happened to be my e-mail address. I didn't think much of this, and re-named it to "image". I attached it, but it didn't bring up a thumbnail. Again, I ignored this and sent it. Later I went in to look at the photo to make sure it would come up, and what came up was my whole e-mail contents -- inbox, sent, drafts, all of it. I was able to click on "inbox" and get the current contents of my e-mail. 

This is freaking me out because I think I sent my whole e-mail contents to some person. If they checked their e-mail, I think they had access to it for a good two hours before I started deleting stuff. First of all, would they have been able to open it, considering the device on which I opened my e-mail was "known" to my e-mail and theirs wasn't? I deleted virtually all the contents and changed the password. Would this person have been able to save my e-mail contents as a document that would be searchable after I had deleted all of this -- in other words, a document that wouldn't be dependent on stuff updating, as e-mail is? Sorry if I haven't explained this well.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I guess this is a tech-centric question that hopefully somebody can help me with. I was trying to attach a photo of myself to an e-mail and send it. The photo I was trying to attach was one that had already been attached to an old e-mail. I didn't take a new one. I brought up the photo, did a "Save as", and tried to save it someplace, and the title suggestion happened to be my e-mail address. I didn't think much of this, and re-named it to "image". I attached it, but it didn't bring up a thumbnail. Again, I ignored this and sent it. Later I went in to look at the photo to make sure it would come up, and what came up was my whole e-mail contents -- inbox, sent, drafts, all of it. I was able to click on "inbox" and get the current contents of my e-mail.
> 
> This is freaking me out because I think I sent my whole e-mail contents to some person. If they checked their e-mail, I think they had access to it for a good two hours before I started deleting stuff. First of all, would they have been able to open it, considering the device on which I opened my e-mail was "known" to my e-mail and theirs wasn't? I deleted virtually all the contents and changed the password. Would this person have been able to save my e-mail contents as a document that would be searchable after I had deleted all of this -- in other words, a document that wouldn't be dependent on stuff updating, as e-mail is? Sorry if I haven't explained this well.


What kind of document is it? Wonder if you saved a web page. It's like just an image of the page you were on.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-save-web-page


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> What kind of document is it? Wonder if you saved a web page. It's like just an image of the page you were on.
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-save-web-page


I think I somehow saved just the whole of my e-mail. Don't know how I did it, as I was just right clicking on a photo and saving. It wasn't just the static web page. I was able to click on "inbox" or "drafts" and bring it up on my cell phone as if I had opened it regularly. I sent a new e-mail to myself, and it appeared when I brought up that attachment and clicked on "inbox". I don't see how another person on another computer could possibly have accessed something without a password, though, so that's what I'm hoping. If they were able to do so, I'm just hoping that they weren't able to save it as a static document on their device/computer. At any rate, I deleted almost my entire contents. I've only been using the account since 2015.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

So in Battlefront 2 I hear you need to either grind for god knows how long to unlock the "most wanted" characters, or pay to unlock them and I just noticed that Injustice 2 is doing something similar (pay to unlock chars and/or maybe they are completey locked away UNTIL you pay, ie - no grind).
This is really quite scary to think how far they could actually push this sales tactic.
I can understand cosmetics being available to be purchased, and free-to-play games adopting this strategy (as that's how they keep the game alive and you know, earn a wage etc) but having to pay £70 instead of £35/40 for a full list of characters....... it seems impossible to think of classics like Street Fighter 2 doing this yet here we are, crazy bollocks.
I wonder if films could adopt this strategy - £15 for 3/4 of the movie and an additional £5 for the final 1/4. Streaming sites could literally stop streaming until they get you hard earned pennies.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Damn I miss a decent broadband speed. What I've got is fine until you want to multi-task (update stuff, D/L stuff, stream stuff etc etc...... uggghhh sooo slooooooow-poke


----------



## unemployment simulator

well that is another game I _was_ looking forward to but have been let down by decisions within the design department.. just seen this comment on ut2017



> I can speak a little about that as I was one of the community devs... from the beginning there was a lot of talk about capturing the feel of the original game. They showed us these big art boards with the various art styles and map types from 99 and we were like yeah cool. And we all tried to push really hard in the exaggerated but grounded sci-fi look. But to be honest, Chris Perna and some of the other art guys weren't having any of it. They wanted everything to look dark and gritty and the meme always thrown about was "does it come in BLACK?"
> 
> I pushed very hard in the other direction and managed to succeed at least to get them to really make the team colors more vivid and not make everything so drab. It was starting to look positive especially when they got the new robot models done... then they didn't even put them in! At this point I am not sure what is even going on anymore because they have been working on Fortnite for probably the past two years. I feel like they were told to pull the plug, but I could be wrong.﻿


the game currently just feels dead, sterile, cold, zero atmosphere.. and from the looks of things it's not going to change. this is a million miles from what ut99 was.


----------



## knightofdespair

Has anybody here played Grim Dawn? Is it possible to cheat with the new expansion pack, seems like there is an item editor that exists for it?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Has anybody here played Grim Dawn? Is it possible to cheat with the new expansion pack, seems like there is an item editor that exists for it?


I don't have the new expansion, But this is what I use. I think the guy updated it for Ashes of Malmouth.

http://www.grimdawn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48356


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was watching a bit of Black and White 2 on youtube. I hope someone makes a sequel someday.


----------



## unemployment simulator

popped into a new retro gaming store today, saw streets of rage 3 for £100. wowsers, didn't realise it was quite that expensive. much better to just pick up the megadrive compilation for ps3 instead and save yourself a packet there imo.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

unemployment simulator said:


> the game currently just feels dead, sterile, cold, zero atmosphere.. and from the looks of things it's not going to change. this is a million miles from what ut99 was.


Couldn't agree more, I tried it (and deleted it, although I may re-install it) and it feels empty like there is a constant echo of emptiness all the time, hope they sort that out as the original was blinding & all involving like the new Doom 2016 that came out.


----------



## unemployment simulator

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Couldn't agree more, I tried it (and deleted it, although I may re-install it) and it feels empty like there is a constant echo of emptiness all the time, hope they sort that out as the original was blinding & all involving like the new Doom 2016 that came out.


it's such a shame that it's taken the direction it has because ut99 is probably the most pc played game I have owned and is up there in the top games for me that ive ever played, and this one offers so much less compulsion for me to return to it despite it having more content. I did really give it a try too and have just kept hoping for the last year or so that things change for the better. they have changed some things for the worse too, recently with the weapons ,really bad decisions removing weapon ability or nerfing some of the guns. its really lacking the element of fun too, everything feels sanitised. the problem ut imo has often struggled with is the devs not having enough faith in their product. they seem to always want to pick things from whatever is hot at the moment because they are afraid that people won't like ut for what it is. except that we all loved it for being ut! it had a fantastic dedicated modding community, the critics loved it and it won goty. doom 2016 is a great example of a game going back to its roots and not being afraid of what it is. I think this is a problem that isn't unique to that game itself but something that has spread throughout modern gaming, no one wants to take a risk anymore so everyone copies what everyone else is doing for what they think is a safe sale and we end up with a industry lacking in diversity and creativity.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get a new computer, so slow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't miss playing games too much which is surprising. I thought it would be the end of the world. It's more boring now though, but sometimes boredom is better than fake worlds and magic swords. At least in my very addicted case.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

unemployment simulator said:


> I think this is a problem that isn't unique to that game itself but something that has spread throughout modern gaming, no one wants to take a risk anymore so everyone copies what everyone else is doing for what they think is a safe sale and we end up with a industry lacking in diversity and creativity.


Agreed, I think that's true of other industries as-well. Is it "IP"s or "OP"s? they call it (like a new project type thing, so say like Friday the 13th is "Jason", another one would be Michael Myres and Haloween and so trying to be brave and introduce a new killer/gamer needs to be brilliant or people will take the piss and it just won't take. So my idea for a new serial killer that's called Colgate The Toothpaste Killer might be a complete waste of money type thing lol), but yea we can't keep re-hashing the same old stuff as it gets boring and stale like the new UT, (does it even have any music? or is it just nothingness. Even a fog effect or wind or something would make it feel more alive)

I used to love CTF on the Opposite Towers level (Facing Worlds https://kotaku.com/unreal-tournament-s-facing-worlds-is-still-the-best-mul-1659822174) on the original UT, that was badass especially if you have a sniper rifle set at 0.1x zoom or something like that. Headshots all over the place (couldn't do it nowadays though, my reactions are arse lol)

I did grab Fornight off them (Epic Games), that's alright.


----------



## Sky Blue

"Oh, that'll be easy," I said. "I can do that in like 15 minutes today." An hour and two coffees later I'm still working on C#. I guess I deserve this.


----------



## feels

all my dreams have come true


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So I just learned that Nioh made it to PC finally. 

Now I'm kind of struggling with my gaming addiction :lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> So I just learned that Nioh made it to PC finally.
> 
> Now I'm kind of struggling with my gaming addiction :lol


You getting withdrawal symptoms over there fella!?:wink2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> You getting withdrawal symptoms over there fella!?:wink2:


I'm alright, man. Serious.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> I'm alright, man. Serious.


Lol pmsl. I could not find a decent enough "meme" or image thing to show how much this made me laugh lololololol :grin2:. When did u last game dude? I've just done *takes deep breath*
(this is in order from my most recent to earlier this evening)
Settlers 2 10th anniversary 
Dead by Daylight
Cod MW2 Private Server (am loving being back on it, makes me feel young/ger again!, even though I'm not so good at it now)
Have just got a trainer for Batman Arkham Asylum so might chuck that on for a bit but will probably go for DbD or MW2 as it's live online you know.


----------



## knightofdespair

LoganAnomaly said:


> I was watching a bit of Black and White 2 on youtube. I hope someone makes a sequel someday.


I doubt it, the company that made those went bust and focused on consoles after that I believe.


----------



## knightofdespair

LoganAnomaly said:


> I don't have the new expansion, But this is what I use. I think the guy updated it for Ashes of Malmouth.
> 
> http://www.grimdawn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48356


I hear good things about it, looks like the kind of game I would like but the ability to edit items is one of my favorite things about Diablo 2 and was sorely missing in Diablo 3. Its on sale on steam for 66% off today.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Lol pmsl. I could not find a decent enough "meme" or image thing to show how much this made me laugh lololololol :grin2:. When did u last game dude? I've just done *takes deep breath*
> (this is in order from my most recent to earlier this evening)
> Settlers 2 10th anniversary
> Dead by Daylight
> Cod MW2 Private Server (am loving being back on it, makes me feel young/ger again!, even though I'm not so good at it now)
> Have just got a trainer for Batman Arkham Asylum so might chuck that on for a bit but will probably go for DbD or MW2 as it's live online you know.


haha, glad I made you laugh, mate 
But I'm really okay about it. To be honest I don't miss even too much, other than certain games I have or had my eyes on. But I needed to do what I needed to do to improve, so quitting gaming had to be done. I can still play them a bit if I want but I get little enjoyment from them now.

I never played COD or Battlefield, can you believe that? My multiplayer game of choice back then was Quake 3. I got kind of good at it too at some point. I never was a mp fan other than Arpgs like Diablo. I used to have a bunch of ears in my inventory 



knightofdespair said:


> I doubt it, the company that made those went bust and focused on consoles after that I believe.


It's too bad. Maybe someone will kickstart one of those spiritual successors that have become so popular nowadays.



knightofdespair said:


> I hear good things about it, looks like the kind of game I would like but the ability to edit items is one of my favorite things about Diablo 2 and was sorely missing in Diablo 3. Its on sale on steam for 66% off today.


Grim Dawn is pretty damn good. Better than Titan quest now with all the updates and expansions. It'll only keep growing too. Fully moddable to your heart's content to top it off 

Im not sure about the item edit, but I think that program I gave you the link to does it.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> haha, glad I made you laugh, mate
> But I'm really okay about it. To be honest I don't miss even too much, other than certain games I have or had my eyes on. But I needed to do what I needed to do to improve, so quitting gaming had to be done. I can still play them a bit if I want but I get little enjoyment from them now.
> 
> I never played COD or Battlefield, can you believe that? My multiplayer game of choice back then was Quake 3. I got kind of good at it too at some point. I never was a mp fan other than Arpgs like Diablo. I used to have a bunch of ears in my inventory


Oh man CoD (well, MW2 was the best imo for mp out of all the CoDs) was brilliant fun if you're online with a few mates and the same goes for Battlefield which is more of a sim when compared to CoD. I've only ever played them online, have never played the single player campaigns on any of them. I'm far from brilliant but do alright and would rather shoot someone if the face that some AI.

When I quit gaming I didn't miss it because I had trained myself to think of it as a waste of time (I could be doing more useful things) but now I'm back gaming and it's a lot more under control, it's more enjoyable I think as I see it as just another form of entertainment. If I want to watch a film I'll do that, if I want to build a city I'll do that (City Skylines), if I want to run around like a loon I'll go on DBD or CoD etc.

I suppose in short I quit because I thought I was getting too old for it and I was wasting my time etc but then I got it under control and also boredom played a massive part of it (I'm unemployed at the mo) and I found myself getting depressed (becasue of boredom) so I came back to it and I think I've found a nice happy balance. I probably play an average of about 2-3 hours a day. Some days I'll lose an entire day/night and then other days I wont play at all.

I never played Quake 3 but I remember the 1st Quake. Back then it actually scared me!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Oh man CoD (well, MW2 was the best imo for mp out of all the CoDs) was brilliant fun if you're online with a few mates and the same goes for Battlefield which is more of a sim when compared to CoD. I've only ever played them online, have never played the single player campaigns on any of them. I'm far from brilliant but do alright and would rather shoot someone if the face that some AI.
> 
> When I quit gaming I didn't miss it because I had trained myself to think of it as a waste of time (I could be doing more useful things) but now I'm back gaming and it's a lot more under control, it's more enjoyable I think as I see it as just another form of entertainment. If I want to watch a film I'll do that, if I want to build a city I'll do that (City Skylines), if I want to run around like a loon I'll go on DBD or CoD etc.
> 
> I suppose in short I quit because I thought I was getting too old for it and I was wasting my time etc but then I got it under control and also boredom played a massive part of it (I'm unemployed at the mo) and I found myself getting depressed (becasue of boredom) so I came back to it and I think I've found a nice happy balance. I probably play an average of about 2-3 hours a day. Some days I'll lose an entire day/night and then other days I wont play at all.
> 
> I never played Quake 3 but I remember the 1st Quake. Back then it actually scared me!


I would play them If I could have some self-control. But I doubt I can handle it now. And I'm kind of fed up with that life anyway. Maybe I'll come back to them at some point like you did, who knows. Maybe not. I've been playing them since I was 14 and I'm 44 now. It's time for a long break 

Not working kind of feeds the addiction more though. You figure in your head that you have time now for a while and a job will come, so you sink in more time and you might fall into some kind of trap. Not judging you on not working btw, since I don't have a job now either. Playing 2 or 3 hours a day isn't bad though. I mean even people who work play that much, and more.

Quake 1 was such a good game, right. That dark fantasy horror setting was just right. Still so popular today too with so many mods.

I looked at quite a few videos of COD/Battlefield and it looked uninteresting to me. But millions of people play it, so I guess it they have a place in gaming. If only EA/Activision didn't have such shady practices, maybe I would like the games more.


----------



## Barakiel

Doki Doki Literature Club is not oki doki


----------



## feels




----------



## komorikun

Barakiel said:


> Doki Doki Literature Club is not oki doki


Doki Doki is the sound of a heart beating fast.


----------



## Barakiel

feels said:


>














komorikun said:


> Doki Doki is the sound of a heart beating fast.


It's also the name of the visual novel I only slightly regret playing. That meaning does suit the nature of the club though!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> I would play them If I could have some self-control. But I doubt I can handle it now. And I'm kind of fed up with that life anyway. Maybe I'll come back to them at some point like you did, who knows. Maybe not. I've been playing them since I was 14 and I'm 44 now. It's time for a long break
> 
> Not working kind of feeds the addiction more though. You figure in your head that you have time now for a while and a job will come, so you sink in more time and you might fall into some kind of trap. Not judging you on not working btw, since I don't have a job now either. Playing 2 or 3 hours a day isn't bad though. I mean even people who work play that much, and more.
> 
> Quake 1 was such a good game, right. That dark fantasy horror setting was just right. Still so popular today too with so many mods.
> 
> I looked at quite a few videos of COD/Battlefield and it looked uninteresting to me. But millions of people play it, so I guess it they have a place in gaming. If only EA/Activision didn't have such shady practices, maybe I would like the games more.


Wow yea EA etc are really taking the mick with their pricing strategy but from a business point of view you can't blame them for trying but thank god they changed their minds regarding Battlefront 2 (that's only due to the boycott though I think). But still yea agreed they are a massive company that's rich as bollocks. Coorperate greed ain't it. Makes me feel not so bad about pirating certain games from certain companies! - Speaking of which I don't condone piracy but if you want the torrent link for MW2 so you can try it out on a private server let us know  I'm 36 and I've come to terms that I'm not a quick or as good as I used to be and these young little whipper snappers are so blazing quick that it makes me laugh nowadays!

With regards to not working and it feeding your addiction, that is 1 of the reasons I gave it up in the first place. I used to work at a Port (docks, water, boats etc) and myself and a few mates there all ended up getting into World of Warcraft and it did get to the point where I was addicted. No other game got a look in and because we were all playing it all the time together it seemed normal and it was a right good laugh. More often than not I'd take my laptop round to my mates and we'd spend the night/day (depending on our 12 hour shift patterns) on it whilst having a nice smoke (not weed) and on the Vodka n Coke's. Anyway after god knows how many characters and raids and PVP (I was also in a very active and friendly guild which felt like family and we also played around the time of WoTLK which was when you had to speak to people to find out where stuff is etc ((nowadays it's all on the maps etc))) errr where was I? so yea it was really REALLY engaging and it's all we spoke about to a certain degree lol and it is a brillint game I mean DAYUM!!! But redundancy happened to a lot of us and that's when it really became a 24/7 addiction (due to being out of work) but it got to the point where I couldn't be arsed levelling up more chars etc and it got a bit old and samey. I'm on some private servers to get my "fix" but I log on (rarely), have a few PVP (player vs player) matches and log out. Havn't touched my retail account "properly" in probably 5+ years.

These days I like to sort a certain amount of real-life crap out first and then reward myself with some entertainment etc. Nothing wrong with that.

Could I be doing something more contructive with my time ...... Yes! 
But does life go the way that you mean it to........ does it feck!! :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme

Why does everyone copy GRRM? :roll


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Wow yea EA etc are really taking the mick with their pricing strategy but from a business point of view you can't blame them for trying but thank god they changed their minds regarding Battlefront 2 (that's only due to the boycott though I think). But still yea agreed they are a massive company that's rich as bollocks. Coorperate greed ain't it. Makes me feel not so bad about pirating certain games from certain companies! - Speaking of which I don't condone piracy but if you want the torrent link for MW2 so you can try it out on a private server let us know  I'm 36 and I've come to terms that I'm not a quick or as good as I used to be and these young little whipper snappers are so blazing quick that it makes me laugh nowadays!
> 
> With regards to not working and it feeding your addiction, that is 1 of the reasons I gave it up in the first place. I used to work at a Port (docks, water, boats etc) and myself and a few mates there all ended up getting into World of Warcraft and it did get to the point where I was addicted. No other game got a look in and because we were all playing it all the time together it seemed normal and it was a right good laugh. More often than not I'd take my laptop round to my mates and we'd spend the night/day (depending on our 12 hour shift patterns) on it whilst having a nice smoke (not weed) and on the Vodka n Coke's. Anyway after god knows how many characters and raids and PVP (I was also in a very active and friendly guild which felt like family and we also played around the time of WoTLK which was when you had to speak to people to find out where stuff is etc ((nowadays it's all on the maps etc))) errr where was I? so yea it was really REALLY engaging and it's all we spoke about to a certain degree lol and it is a brillint game I mean DAYUM!!! But redundancy happened to a lot of us and that's when it really became a 24/7 addiction (due to being out of work) but it got to the point where I couldn't be arsed levelling up more chars etc and it got a bit old and samey. I'm on some private servers to get my "fix" but I log on (rarely), have a few PVP (player vs player) matches and log out. Havn't touched my retail account "properly" in probably 5+ years.
> 
> These days I like to sort a certain amount of real-life crap out first and then reward myself with some entertainment etc. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Could I be doing something more contructive with my time ...... Yes!
> But does life go the way that you mean it to........ does it feck!! :grin2:


Yeah, that boycott really put some arrows in their knees haha(lets face it, not really). I was so glad gamers finally stood up to protests against literally being ****ed over.

I'm not too bothered by piracy. I did pirate a heck of a lot of games and as soon as I saw EA or Activision, Ubisoft etc I pirated instantly. Not anymore though, but I did it for so many years. These big companies just want to grab your money and give you a basic game that fits all their little checklists and they charge more than full price with day one DLC and buggy games. You can bet your *** I pirated without feeling bad lol.

I don't think I'll take your offer on MW2, but thanks for offering anyway. Private servers might be fun too. Maybe at a later date 

Ah man World Of Warcraft lol. That thing is like crack apparently. It's a good thing I've never played it. I had enough problem quitting the Arpgs like Diablo 2 back then. A game like WoW would have taken my soul :lol

Playing with your mates sounded like a blast. That's the type of gaming I would have like to do myself If I had been able to. Drinking and playing and bantering all evening lol. Sounds like a hell of a lot of fun. I can see why you'd want to play it a lot this way. I used to have that long ago with my brother and friends on the Snes. Those were the days, my friend.

It's good that you think this way. Business before pleasure, right? After business, do whatever the **** you want :lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> Yeah, that boycott really put some arrows in their knees haha(lets face it, not really). I was so glad gamers finally stood up to protests against literally being ****ed over.
> 
> I'm not too bothered by piracy. I did pirate a heck of a lot of games and as soon as I saw EA or Activision, Ubisoft etc I pirated instantly. Not anymore though, but I did it for so many years. These big companies just want to grab your money and give you a basic game that fits all their little checklists and they charge more than full price with day one DLC and buggy games. You can bet your *** I pirated without feeling bad lol.
> 
> I don't think I'll take your offer on MW2, but thanks for offering anyway. Private servers might be fun too. Maybe at a later date
> 
> Ah man World Of Warcraft lol. That thing is like crack apparently. It's a good thing I've never played it. I had enough problem quitting the Arpgs like Diablo 2 back then. A game like WoW would have taken my soul :lol
> 
> Playing with your mates sounded like a blast. That's the type of gaming I would have like to do myself If I had been able to. Drinking and playing and bantering all evening lol. Sounds like a hell of a lot of fun. I can see why you'd want to play it a lot this way. I used to have that long ago with my brother and friends on the Snes. Those were the days, my friend.
> 
> It's good that you think this way. Business before pleasure, right? After business, do whatever the **** you want :lol


To be honest I don't really care about piracy either as long as it's not a small company that really do need the return for their hard work etc so they continue to earn a living. Those games from small complanies I will buy, but like you say when these billion $$$ companies send out half completed games and then force you to download a massive update (lets face it, they're probably inbed with some telecommunications company that benefit from this as you need the data to allow it, it's all connected man) to be able to play it and it's still not a full complete game, that is out-of-order and it's utter ****ty for the little people (us/most gamers).

I think WoW did claim my soul! It is good with all the different classes and mecahnics etc. I know some people take the piss out of it but it is a blinding game but it is endless which isn't a good thing.

Yea gaming with your buddies is a laugh innit. Unfortunantly that has also ended for me as well due to losing work and moving etc. This SA doens't make it easy to meet new people either as some of us here probably know all to well (or maybe it is just me:grin2:). Saying that my local Game shop has a new cute lass that seemed half chatty with me earlier but lets face it she was probably trying to flog me overpriced merchandise so I won't get my hopes up lol!


----------



## Lohikaarme

Lohikaarme said:


>


On second thought, this gif is prettier.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> To be honest I don't really care about piracy either as long as it's not a small company that really do need the return for their hard work etc so they continue to earn a living. Those games from small complanies I will buy, but like you say when these billion $$$ companies send out half completed games and then force you to download a massive update (lets face it, they're probably inbed with some telecommunications company that benefit from this as you need the data to allow it, it's all connected man) to be able to play it and it's still not a full complete game, that is out-of-order and it's utter ****ty for the little people (us/most gamers).
> 
> I think WoW did claim my soul! It is good with all the different classes and mecahnics etc. I know some people take the piss out of it but it is a blinding game but it is endless which isn't a good thing.
> 
> Yea gaming with your buddies is a laugh innit. Unfortunantly that has also ended for me as well due to losing work and moving etc. This SA doens't make it easy to meet new people either as some of us here probably know all to well (or maybe it is just me:grin2:). Saying that my local Game shop has a new cute lass that seemed half chatty with me earlier but lets face it she was probably trying to flog me overpriced merchandise so I won't get my hopes up lol!


Yeah, I respect the small companies too. I'll only pirate their games to see if I like it and then I'll buy it if I do. I always pirate my games to try them out first. I'm kind of picky and even though it has great reviews it doesn't mean I would like it. And no doubt it's all connected. Money helps money make money sort of thing.

MMOs like WoW are terrible addictive games. You heard all the bad stories I'm sure. I used to play Runes of Magic a long time ago and that took a lot of my time. Once I saw that I never played again. Quit my guild and never looked back.

It would be cool to play online games with people on SAS, but many threads have been made before with anyone barely joining in. People play different games, I guess and SA on top of it. Hard to get a stable group, if you can even get one going at all.

haha go back to the game shop and chat up that lass. >
But she probably was trying to sell you something you don't really need :lol


----------



## Barakiel

Barakiel said:


> There are a few TF2 servers that bring me nostalgia, ones I've been playing on and off for three years now (usually custom game modes like Slender Fortress, Death Run or Surf), and I have this nagging feeling of "missing out" if I know people are playing on them.
> 
> That Slender Fortress server in particular lots of people come just to hang out, like there's lots to do even if you're waiting your turn to play the main game. and I've noticed some people play on there for up to 5 hours at a time (they're not afk or idling either) so that makes me feel better I guess.


I've had lots of positive interactions with people on there, but I've never made any real good friends (getting added to someones' friends list doesn't count ) and that just adds to this nagging feeling of loneliness.


----------



## unemployment simulator

random shot in the dark and I doubt anyone will know but does anyone here have any recommendations for christmas themed retro games? basically old games which have specifically christmassy stuff included or entire games based around christmas? I thought there was a christmas level in zool? but I think i'm getting it confused with the general candy levels.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemployment simulator said:


> random shot in the dark and I doubt anyone will know but does anyone here have any recommendations for christmas themed retro games? basically old games which have specifically christmassy stuff included or entire games based around christmas? I thought there was a christmas level in zool? but I think i'm getting it confused with the general candy levels.


Batman Returns, Donkey Kong Country 3 on Snes and Home Alone on Sega Genesis.


----------



## unemployment simulator

LoganAnomaly said:


> Batman Returns, Donkey Kong Country 3 on Snes and Home Alone on Sega Genesis.


thanks man, that's actually perfect. I thought there must be xmas 16 bit games around. will be playing these on emulators, might also check out the later gen picks as well if I can get emulators playing nice on the laptop?


----------



## Skygrinder

Super excited for War for the Atlas expansion for Path of Exile. #NewLightningTendrilsHYPE D:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Skygrinder said:


> Super excited for War for the Atlas expansion for Path of Exile. #NewLightningTendrilsHYPE D:


Nice 

Looking forward to it as well. I don't play much anymore but still interested in the game.

Lightning tendrils does look kind of cool this time around.


----------



## Skygrinder

I've been playing this race that's going on currently. Level 85 right now, need to push to 90 these last 4 days. You can get some really nice rewards. One is guaranteed for just reaching level 35. 

And yeah, new lightning tendrils look so cool. There's this new support gem that gives you some damage reduction while channeling and also gives you a chance to generate power charges while being hit while channeling. I think it's gonna be great together.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> MMOs like WoW are terrible addictive games. You heard all the bad stories I'm sure. I used to play Runes of Magic a long time ago and that took a lot of my time. Once I saw that I never played again. Quit my guild and never looked back.
> 
> It would be cool to play online games with people on SAS, but many threads have been made before with anyone barely joining in. People play different games, I guess and SA on top of it. Hard to get a stable group, if you can even get one going at all.
> 
> haha go back to the game shop and chat up that lass. >
> But she probably was trying to sell you something you don't really need :lol


I remember readin about a couple from Japan that forgot to feed thier baby due to playing MMO's, now that's fecked up. I was bad but that is another level.

I'd be up for getting a group of people together from here and getting some gaming going, the only thing is like you say, everyone has different tastes, different spare times, different commitments & time zones too, bet it'll be a nightmare! worth it though cos it could be a laugh.

I will pop back to that shop at some point. Will find some aftershave so at least I'll smell half decent whilst being ripped off :grin2:lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

High Ones be like:









Prophetess:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I always thought it was funny in Diablo, when you opened a portal from a dungeon to town and the monsters never took this opportunity to invade, slaughter and pillage.



unemployment simulator said:


> thanks man, that's actually perfect. I thought there must be xmas 16 bit games around. will be playing these on emulators, might also check out the later gen picks as well if I can get emulators playing nice on the laptop?


Emulators should work perfectly on a laptop. Maybe not the 3d games(ps1 or 2) if you don't have a dedicated GPU. But anything on snes or the like will run like a charm.



whereistheoffswitch said:


> I remember readin about a couple from Japan that forgot to feed thier baby due to playing MMO's, now that's fecked up. I was bad but that is another level.
> 
> I'd be up for getting a group of people together from here and getting some gaming going, the only thing is like you say, everyone has different tastes, different spare times, different commitments & time zones too, bet it'll be a nightmare! worth it though cos it could be a laugh.
> 
> I will pop back to that shop at some point. Will find some aftershave so at least I'll smell half decent whilst being ripped off :grin2:lol


Yeah, stories like that lol
How weird right, leveling your elf mage or whatever while your kid starves. wtf is wrong with people, eh?

For a while, there was this group of SASers who played Left4Dead. It really would be cool to get a group going, but the site is kind of dead, so it might be heard now. But you can always make a thread and try to see if you get some bites.

Good luck with that girl or any potential bird. You show her your merchandise! :lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah, stories like that lol
> How weird right, leveling your elf mage or whatever while your kid starves. wtf is wrong with people, eh?
> 
> For a while, there was this group of SASers who played Left4Dead. It really would be cool to get a group going, but the site is kind of dead, so it might be heard now. But you can always make a thread and try to see if you get some bites.
> 
> Good luck with that girl or any potential bird. You show her your merchandise! :lol


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/mar/05/korean-girl-starved-online-game

That's the one, mad crazy crap innit how someone could completey forget their own kid whilst gaming (over a matter of days/weeks). Ok I know I've forgotten to do some stuff by my nieces and nephews are all still alive ---- hang on, the 3 yr old is playing with my knife collection again, brb :grin2:


----------



## ShadowOne

I want to make someone sit with me while I play evil within 2 cuz it's stressing me.out lol

But noones going to just sit and watch me play a video games


----------



## AvoidantGuy

ShadowOne said:


> I want to make someone sit with me while I play evil within 2 cuz it's stressing me.out lol
> 
> But noones going to just sit and watch me play a video games


Twitch would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Glue

Best Buy sent me two Xenoblade 2 special editions by accident and only charged me for one


----------



## ShadowOne

AvoidantGuy said:


> Twitch would like to have a word with you.


haha. internet people would be tearing me apart, especially with how cautious I'm playing. I'm like "oop, i did one thing, back to the safe house. oop, did another back to the safe house". Plus twitch people are good at the talking if they have watchers

I didnt know this one was kind of open world. pretty interesting choice. I really liked the RE4 setup of evil within, but I guess its good they didnt just rehash the same game


----------



## AvoidantGuy

ShadowOne said:


> haha. internet people would be tearing me apart, especially with how cautious I'm playing. I'm like "oop, i did one thing, back to the safe house. oop, did another back to the safe house". Plus twitch people are good at the talking if they have watchers
> 
> I didnt know this one was kind of open world. pretty interesting choice. I really liked the RE4 setup of evil within, but I guess its good they didnt just rehash the same game


People watch other people take ubers lol. If you have a good personality people wont care.

I actually bought Evil Within 2 this black friday cause it was so cheap. But I still haven't even beaten the first one..


----------



## Glue

gonna hack my snes classic and add ghost sweeper mikami


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just watched the Game Awards and there are some decent looking titles headed this way.
World War Z as a game? Looks awesome! (the zombie hordes look a bit like the Days Gone zombies (the PS4 exclusive) which is cool as I havn't got a PS4 but the fact that they climb up eachother like they do in the film looks pretty sweet).
Glad What Remains of Edith Finch won an award and also Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice won a couple too. Still got to finish both of those but they are really really good especially Edith Finch. I didn't think I would enjoy a sort of FP Interactive Novel but it really is cool and I can't wait for my nieces to try it out.
Yea pretty sweet line up


----------



## Paperback Writer

*welp*

Ah, it appears I've reached the obligatory hot springs scene. Truly the cornerstone of any decent JRPG.


----------



## ShadowOne

cant decide if i should get a switch or a new phone...

i want the switch way more...but i need the new phone more and i'd obviously use it way more than the switch, plus a nicer camera would be cool...


----------



## ShadowOne

PUBG should do a free weekend. I want to try it, but I know my interests and my gut says i'd get tired of it quickly so i wont risk buying it...but i might if they let me try it


----------



## unemployment simulator

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Just watched the Game Awards and there are some decent looking titles headed this way.
> World War Z as a game? Looks awesome! (the zombie hordes look a bit like the Days Gone zombies (the PS4 exclusive) which is cool as I havn't got a PS4 but the fact that they climb up eachother like they do in the film looks pretty sweet).
> Glad What Remains of Edith Finch won an award and also Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice won a couple too. Still got to finish both of those but they are really really good especially Edith Finch. I didn't think I would enjoy a sort of FP Interactive Novel but it really is cool and I can't wait for my nieces to try it out.
> Yea pretty sweet line up


i'm usually pretty negative about modern games but I was pretty impressed with this years line up and award winners. a large percentage of them look like games I actually want to play!  so for me, this years goty and games in general has been really good.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

unemployment simulator said:


> i'm usually pretty negative about modern games but I was pretty impressed with this years line up and award winners. a large percentage of them look like games I actually want to play!  so for me, this years goty and games in general has been really good.


I don't mind modern games as long as they do bring something new & decent/fun to the table.

Did you see that GTFO? That looked a bit like what I would imagine a decent AlienS game would look like. Alien Isolation was awesome but GTFO looks like it will tick my "Squad fighting wierd stuff (aliens, but not THE aliens) in atmospheric conditions" lol. Looked cool man, pretty tense


----------



## EarthDominator

Not sure you're able to feel this way, but I'm sadder than sad. Not entirely sure if that's grammatically correct as well though. 

I haven't even laughed today, at all. And I'm tired as well. Oh well. ._.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

ShadowOne said:


> PUBG should do a free weekend. I want to try it, but I know my interests and my gut says i'd get tired of it quickly so i wont risk buying it...but i might if they let me try it


You could try Fortnight and it's free 100 pvp Battle Royal mode. They've just released a 50V50 mode too which is also pretty cool. I don't play it enough to warrant spending proper money on it (a bit like why I do Paladins and not Overwatch) but it gets me my fix for free


----------



## unemployment simulator

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I don't mind modern games as long as they do bring something new & decent/fun to the table.
> 
> Did you see that GTFO? That looked a bit like what I would imagine a decent AlienS game would look like. Alien Isolation was awesome but GTFO looks like it will tick my "Squad fighting wierd stuff (aliens, but not THE aliens) in atmospheric conditions" lol. Looked cool man, pretty tense


looks interesting, I did actually think at first it was a licensed game from that universe, there is a lot of influence from those films, they even had that mapping light thing in prometheus? I did think hang on, surely the people who own the rights to alien (fox?) won't be cool with this because it so like alien lol. but then I remembered all the 80s and 90s games which were doing the same thing. if someone does alien better than alien then that is all that matters really.
persona 5, lozbotw, mario oddysey, nier automata, wolfenstein 2, cuphead, pubg, samus returns, mario and rabbids all games I am looking forward to eventually sinking some time in! its been a great year for new games.


----------



## ShadowOne

it worries me how many gamers NEED everything explained for them. People were mad about the newest Death Stranding trailer because it showed stuff that you dont have context for (yet..obviously the story will do that once you play it). YOU DONT NEED TO KNOW EVERYTHING ALWAYS. enjoy some ****ing mystery. the vibes of the trailer alone are enough to know if you'll like it or not

I hope that doesnt affect other companies and make them smack you in the face with obvious tropes


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

unemployment simulator said:


> looks interesting, I did actually think at first it was a licensed game from that universe, there is a lot of influence from those films, they even had that mapping light thing in prometheus? I did think hang on, surely the people who own the rights to alien (fox?) won't be cool with this because it so like alien lol. but then I remembered all the 80s and 90s games which were doing the same thing. if someone does alien better than alien then that is all that matters really.


Oh wow yea they did use that mapping light fx in Prometheus (and therefore Aliens) didn't they. I didn't realise that till now :O.

Yea it has been a cool year for games and I still need to finish a few of them lol. I think I actually have too many at the moment :grin2:


----------



## unemployment simulator

same here! I just bought
xenoblade chronicles x
persona 5
destiny
and I have only just started playing dark souls 2! thats enough to keep me going for ages.


----------



## Barakiel

I tried doing some voice-chat on a tf2 server today. Someone was friendly to me and I said some things, but it was really sporadic. I'm basically trapped in a toxic cycle where if I don't have any positive interactions with people on a server I feel lonely and depressed. Especially since these are servers I have a lot of nostalgic memories from and rarely anyone to share them with. Maybe I'm envious how there are lots of regulars who are well-liked but I feel like a nobody despite playing on these servers (on-and-off) for a long while now.

also I tried making a joke at a really awkward time. Someone said "You're not part of this conversation!" not serious and it was in a tongue-in-cheek way, but I still felt like dying at that moment :blank


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@unemploeymentsimulator love that username by the way, I've worked a few times but right now you're preaching to the choir lol Is that Destiny 1 or 2 you've got? I might grab Destiny 2 as I've heard the artwork (and I've played the original round a mates and it's a blast) is pretty cool. I might buy it for myself as an X-mas gift.

RTOTDGE - 
Having to wear glasses has been, at some moments, flipping annoying............... however, I am on a really slow Intranetty connection, and smacking Utube down to 140p pixels doesn't mean bad quality if ya can't see it in the 1st place  https://pixel.nymag.com/imgs/daily/selectall/2017/02/09/09-roll-safe.w710.h473.jpg


----------



## Kevin001

I need a new computer bad.


----------



## Virgo

Does anyone play The Sims Freeplay on mobile? Please add me on my fake Facebook so I can go to your sim's town and complete this task!!! Let me know if you can help! I'm super obsessed with this dumb game. It is the most desperate case of money-grabbing in a game I've ever seen and I'm loving every second of it. xD No shame. Well, maybe only some shame.

Anyway yeah I just need someone to put magazines in one of their houses so my sim can read through them. I'm super serious help pls T_T My fake name on FB is Smitty Smith.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I kind of dislike it when someone randomly buys me games on Steam as a gift. I mean it's a nice gesture and obviously the more games the better but then I always feel pressured into getting them something in return which can be awkward but also wasteful of my money. It tends to happen around the holidays, even the users I'm not even close to will something put me in this situation.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Ordered myself a nice new Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for PC and another battery pack for it as a Self-Chrimbo gift (and loads of gifts for other people too), aaaaand which gift doesn't get sent out??? Mine. FFs.

Additional:

Lol was reading the Steam reviews for AC:Origins and thought this bug was funny


----------



## Paperback Writer

I knew that I would feel terrible betraying her, but as the old saying goes, 'you can't get all the endings without mercilessly screwing over some of the characters.'


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

http://imgur.com/m4tAV


----------



## Rickets

Fallout 4, so addictive, so buggy.


----------



## unemployment simulator

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Is that Destiny 1 or 2 you've got? I might grab Destiny 2 as I've heard the artwork (and I've played the original round a mates and it's a blast) is pretty cool. I might buy it for myself as an X-mas gift.


yea I got the first one, i've yet to play any of the destiny games. the original had been on my radar for ages but for whatever reason I never picked it up. decided to pick up a new copy while there are still copies for sale for ps3.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I generally tend to think fps isn't that big of a deal in modern gaming the main complaint is sub 60fps isn't preferable. but in old retro gaming I tend to see it as more of an issue when you have games that are under 20fps. the original star fox for example, its just far too choppy for me, I remember thinking this at the time it was released that the fps was just too low. there are other really primitive 3d based games which tend to float around similar or even lower fps. I remember some amstrad games I had were like less than 10 frames per second!


----------



## Barakiel

I haven’t had the motivation to play Animal Crossing in months, meaning I’m probably gonna miss out on my town’s New Years celebration for the first time


----------



## ShadowOne

I don't know why my neighbors feel the need to make creepy *** banging sounds while I'm playing evil within 2


----------



## Lohikaarme

* *


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> * *


Interesting. You took me through all of these emotions and still let me down easy. :nerd:


----------



## ShadowOne

Just finished Evil within 2

Was so fricken good. The last 2 main sequences we're pretty amazing, especially the second to last one. Only beef was there was only 2 er 3 memorable bosses and stuff, unlike the first one that I felt had more. This one was built to have a lot of smaller guys since it's open worldish

But I'd say it would be my goty runner up, after horizon zero dawn


----------



## Lord Scaphy

I wonder if Con Air and Top Gun are in the same universe.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I guess you could say some guys turn into total *beasts *when their girlfriend is threatened.


----------



## BAH

Waited for so long, I cannot wait for next week!!!





.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls remastered in May?

Hard to believe.


----------



## 0589471

Excited for Soul Calibur VI. I don't care what people say, it's still a favorite game series of mine. Glad they're bringing back classic characters though, the last installment was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Morrowind is still a beautiful game.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

LXDE panel menu needs an aesthetic update ASAP.

Tired of that thing looking like it's from the 20th century. Time to upgrade! >


----------



## ShadowOne

Quantum break does a mortal gaming sin that absolutely drives me nuts

There are collectible things around the map...WHY THE FU** do developers feel the need to constantly pull you forward with dialog, especially in that scenario

NPC: "I think we need to go through this gate....hey, this gate we need to go through it...we have to go this direction...we have to open the gate and then go through it. This way. Hey, this way. The gate"


IM EXPLORING YA B****


----------



## AvoidantGuy

Nintendo CEO: How can we cut down on production costs?

Nintendo Dev: I got it. We sell the dopes cardboard and have them assembly it on their own!

Nintendo CEO: Genius!


----------



## cmed

GTX 1070 that I paid $375 for last March now selling for $1,000 on Amazon :eek


----------



## ShadowOne

it's going to be a major grind getting all of these mario moons...cant decide if i want to do it because i know i want to, but i wont enjoy it that much haha

i should buy zelda soon


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

unemployment simulator said:


> yea I got the first one, i've yet to play any of the destiny games. the original had been on my radar for ages but for whatever reason I never picked it up. decided to pick up a new copy while there are still copies for sale for ps3.


I'm still eyeing up Destiny 2 but need a kick up the arse (and my backlog is massive) to take the dive yet. It's supposed to look pretty damn sweet too and I do like the different art styles of various games.

RTOTD: Why do people make viruses for computers...... it's like ffs seriously guys use your knowledge for something beneficial


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lohikaarme said:


>


An actual photo of me working in retail


----------



## Bitzzy93

Waiting till monster hunter world comes out, the beta isn't enough i need moar!


----------



## ShadowOne

Bitzzy93 said:


> Waiting till monster hunter world comes out, the beta isn't enough i need moar!


i can tell this is clearly one of those games that i wish i could love but i cant get into lol. I think I need to watch someone who knows how to play them play it to fully understand that its more than button mashing and dodging.

I did like the one monster I beat (the beginner one). Was definitely like a living creature and not just a cpu to kill


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I played this game a while ago






....... but tell me that doesn't still get you excited for the blinding game we were given and it makes me more excited for games yet to come!!

I can't help but have a huge grin on my face whilst re-watching it lol. Capcom R *******s when it comes to DLC content for SFV etc, but damn they do make a bloooming good game.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I didn't get a chance to read his PM until i woke up this morning. Never heard back from him, but sent him a PM immediately..

I pray to gawd, that poster didn't "off" himself after the mods deleted his cry for help...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So a couple years ago, I "upgraded" the AMD APU I have had in my system since like 2013 or so. Meaning, I bought one of the newer models of the same basic type of chip. 

Now the WHOLE reason I did that was because I was so happy with that chip and the fact that I'd had no issues with the drivers or anything like that and the thing had just worked without a hiccup. I thought I'd just get a slightly more powerful version and have smooth sailing.

But things didn't quite work out that way. The original APU was a dual core Trinity FM2 APU. The newer one was a quad core FM2+ Kaveri (I think). Now I didn't think this would be a problem because my motherboard is one of the upper level Gigabyte models with the fancy audio and the FM2+ socket. And I had already upgraded the BIOS each time a new update became available for it. Just so I'd be up to date and ready for a new chip if I decided to go that way.

Well, that new APU. I don't know why but every single time I had to reinstall Windows I would get choppy video playback on Youtube with horizontal screen tearing no matter what drivers I installed. Eventually I would tweek just the right setting or something and the problem would be resolved. Occasionally, the problem would spontaneously resolve itself without me doing anything.

But this gave me reinstall anxiety. It used to be that it didn't bother me if I had to reinstall the OS. Even though it was a little work to get everything back to the way I like it it was nothing I couldn't get done over the course of a few days. But I started avoiding having to reinstall and not installing freeware I wanted to try for fear of screwing something up.

I don't know what it is but computer issues drive my anxiety levels super high. It's weird because anything I know I can do, it doesn't bother me in the slightest. Take the computer apart and reconfigure or whatever? No problem. I can do that. But when I hit a brick wall (especially software ones) it really messes with me.

Anyway, I ended up going back to my old chip even though it's a bit slower. I don't game anyway. I don't remember ever having driver issues with the old chip. I guess we'll see next time I reinstall. So now I have an APU from like 2012 or something in my system. All of this has made me wish I'd gone with Intel. It would have been more expensive but I'd have saved myself one massive headache. Now I can't buy an FM2+ board that doesn't need a BIOS upgrade and still has the fancy audio I need for my headphones. Every FM2+ board I come across is listed as FM2+ but needs the BIOS upgrade to be fully compatible. 

I suspect this Gigabyte board is the culprit of the choppy video issues because it came out right as they were transitioning from FM2 to FM2+ and if you bought this board, you were buying it before Kaveri was actually available to buy.

I mean, I can do the BIOS upgrade because I have an FM2 chip but I'm just done with this platform and (probably) AMD. If I had the money I'd just trash all this stuff and start clean with Intel.


----------



## Virgo

I really can't wait for RuneScape mobile (oldschool) to come out because that's when my friend is going to start playing again. XD (And therefore I am, so I am just waiting patiently) THEN when he starts playing, his whole friends group is going to start playing so we'll have like 6 people. I'm already kind of playing a little. And now I'm just chilling listening to RS music. Omg. xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still wonder if they will change the gameplay of Dark Souls remaster to make it more like DS3? They said they wouldn't, but it might need an update or two. At least change the movements and please don't touch poise like you "fixed" it in DS3.

Why do I random thought this? I'm not even gonna play the game.


----------



## knightofdespair

I'm building a pi-hole

https://pi-hole.net/


----------



## Rachel NG

So far I'm not finding the game to be difficult, at all, but the menus and stuff you have to do like cooking meat or getting new armor is confusing. Also I just locked myself into a weapon path that I don't really feel like I want to keep using


----------



## Rhythmbat

I just played Subsurface Circular. I really really loved it but I wouldn't recommend it to everyone because is not for everyone and that's just fine. I finally was able to connect to this flat faceless detective robot/ai in this very short graphically pretty game, where you investigate the recent disappearances of robots and you have to find them. There's only one location though: the subway. Game play is though dialogs. Explores the challenges the new technology will present in the near future and the decisions that will have to be made once The Singularly comes and becomes everyone's reality, including our robot companions but you see everything from their perspective inside your robot body.

Also played The Choice of Robots. Text only game. Tackles the same issues but you are the one responsible for the creation of the first real ai and will have to decide how you are going to handle it for everyone's future. The entire world's future is in your hands. I loved it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

ah sh**t wrong section..


----------



## IcedOver

Just a question that perhaps geeks could answer. I'm relatively new to smartphones. I have less than ten apps which I downloaded to my phone. Some of them I downloaded before I installed an SD card, but a couple months ago I put in an SD card which I think is 16GB. I have the storage settings to save to SD card, yet I'm still being told that I don't have enough storage space/memory, that I have to delete things to update or download more. Anybody know why I'm getting that? Shouldn't any new app be downloaded to the card?


----------



## knightofdespair

IcedOver said:


> Just a question that perhaps geeks could answer. I'm relatively new to smartphones. I have less than ten apps which I downloaded to my phone. Some of them I downloaded before I installed an SD card, but a couple months ago I put in an SD card which I think is 16GB. I have the storage settings to save to SD card, yet I'm still being told that I don't have enough storage space/memory, that I have to delete things to update or download more. Anybody know why I'm getting that? Shouldn't any new app be downloaded to the card?


A lot of apps won't let you actually store it to SD card, usually when it says that it means the internal storage and that might be full.


----------



## Chevy396

There's a really good show on MSNBC right now if you have any interest in the tech industry...
*
Revolution: Google and YouTube Changing the World *



> (Kara Swisher and Ari Melber examine the potential challenges and successes of tech's disruption of the workplace and what it means for the future of the country. In-depth interviews feature Google CEO Sundar Pichai and YouTube CEO Susan Wojcicki.


----------



## ShadowOne

im extremely torn on whether to get the ps4 Shadow of the Colossus

could be my favorite game of all time, and the remake looks amazing visually

But..i can beat it really quickly since i've beat it so many times

im jealous of someone i know who has never played it before


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I wish games would put/show the Story Completion percentage before the Game Completion percentage. That's twice where I've looked at the percentage and thought "sweeet! loads more to go!!" and then the story ends. 
Wolfenstein II & RotTR being the main culprits (for me anyway).


----------



## ShadowOne

Would it be weird to price match something for 5 bucks cheaper that is 70 bucks?

It feels weird but I don't want to wait for Amazon's shipping.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

ShadowOne said:


> Would it be weird to price match something for 5 bucks cheaper that is 70 bucks?
> 
> It feels weird but I don't want to wait for Amazon's shipping.


I kinda get that feeling when I'm in my local supermarket using the self-checkout thingy. Some items will have a discount sticker on em and some are like for a saving of 18 pence! so I sometimes just leave em (for speed) but sometimes I wait depending on the amount discounted :grin2:
What percentage is 5 bucks from 70 bucks? My math is crap at this time of night/day/month


----------



## ShadowOne

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I kinda get that feeling when I'm in my local supermarket using the self-checkout thingy. Some items will have a discount sticker on em and some are like for a saving of 18 pence! so I sometimes just leave em (for speed) but sometimes I wait depending on the amount discounted :grin2:
> What percentage is 5 bucks from 70 bucks? My math is crap at this time of night/day/month


it ended up being pretty easy to price match. If he was gunna make me go to customer service (one target had me do that once) er some huge thing I wouldve just paid full. But i just showed it to him on my phone and he typed in the price. Mightve helped he was all flustered from coworkers asking him to do stuff so he was trying to get rid of me ASAP haha.

So it went from like 74 bucks after tax to 68. felt better mentally to not pay 70 bucks for a controller lol


----------



## Chevy396

One of my favorite shows encapsulates everything about being an entrepreneur into one very entertaining and educational hour. It's also very motivational. Every time i watch it I start thinking about business and come up with a new idea.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

ShadowOne said:


> it ended up being pretty easy to price match. If he was gunna make me go to customer service (one target had me do that once) er some huge thing I wouldve just paid full. But i just showed it to him on my phone and he typed in the price. Mightve helped he was all flustered from coworkers asking him to do stuff so he was trying to get rid of me ASAP haha.
> 
> So it went from like 74 bucks after tax to 68. felt better mentally to not pay 70 bucks for a controller lol


Yea man money saved is exactly that, money saved lol and in this world that charges for everything I don't mind a saving here and there (and yea, paying under a "main" number does feel good!)
Over here (UK) on the telly, I've started noticing that some ads on TV will give a price of what the product will be AFTER the sale. So it could be Laptop Computer for £300 but after the sale you will have to pay £900. Do they do that over there?
Normally it's just the sale price but it's like they're now taunting us that we will be stupid if we don't pick up the "amazing deal"!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Damnit teammates!


----------



## ShadowOne

i ****ing hate the internet.

i wanted to commiserate with other people about how the darker side of the moon is kind of a ***** in mario odyssey. and of course it was filled with "_oh erm that's sew easy i beat it in one attempt_"

so bloodborne people are the same douches as mario people apparently


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ShadowOne said:


> i ****ing hate the internet.
> 
> i wanted to commiserate with other people about how the darker side of the moon is kind of a ***** in mario odyssey. and of course it was filled with "_oh erm that's sew easy i beat it in one attempt_"
> 
> so bloodborne people are the same douches as mario people apparently


I always chalk that sort of thing down to insecurity. You know who is insecure? Almost everybody on the planet.

That said, I can't help you. I haven't gotten to that part in Mario Odyssey, yet.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Lovin the 3D-ish map (in pause menu) on Assassins Creed Origins. Looks really cool.


----------



## Tokztero

Making lots of profit on these Nvidia Tesla K40s, Quadro P5000s and K6000s.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Gotta love Elon Musk


----------



## Steve French

I came across a kotor appreciation thread yesterday. There was quite a bit of sentiment on how the game looked terrible. The ****? Man, I've played the games recently, and I find their graphics quite fine. Certainly pretty good by the standards of the day, and captured Star Wars well. I can find little to fault with the effects or models or animations, and only a bit with the environments. Kids these days are spoiled. But that is the trend. Everything looks real nice, sacrifices gameplay. Not that I don't like some style, but damn.


----------



## Wren611

Whenever I cut the spots off my apples, 'Big Yellow Taxi' flies through my mind.


----------



## Steve French

I tried to access this one website, it looked legit enough. The search engine gave me no warning, neither did my browser. It loads for half a second and starts screaming "MICROSOFT SPYWARE ALERT" and demanding I give it all my information. I would attempt to exit and it would load up again before half a second passed. I had to get in the zone and close the dialog and the site in a blink of an eye. Damn near thought it was impossible for a second. Of course I had my tabs saved and I didn't want to lose them. Damn, they've stepped up their game.


----------



## Chevy396

What if we forced all scientists at gun point to work on finding eternal life... we could start with 200 years, then by the time they are 200 they will have found a way to get to 500, and so on and so on for eternity. It seems like we could go without another robotic vacuum cleaner or mattress pad if it means they could work on that again in a few hundred years. I'd say this is the more important issue. I don't want to die at 99 the year before eternal life is invented.


----------



## Barakiel

I was worried about losing interest in BotW after finishing the main quest, but there’s just so much to do, not sure why I thought that! Also reading up on TVtropes helped give me a new appreciation for some of the things that went into this game.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Please let that Spyro remaster be real, It'd be the last push I need to give in and get a PS4.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Apparently they're remastering Spyro 1 - 3 for PS4 and there may be previously unreleased content, but I don't have a PS4, it's the only Sony console (not including handhelds, I don't have all of those only PSP,) I don't have .____. do you not realise how big a fan of those games I am/was? I still speedrun the first Spyro. Also tbh want to play the FFVII remake when it comes out. But the only reason consoles work today is because of the exclusives and tbh with a PC, it's really annoying that I have to get one..


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Damn these 1st world problems - I need to finish The Witcher 3, but now I've just got into Assassins Creed Origins (both games are 3rd person/sword flinging/horse riding/shield bearing awesomeness of games) but playing them near back to back would make no sense (to me at least) so I'm stopping AC Origins for now and I shall try and get through The Witcher 3.

FFS Kingdom Come Deliverance, feck off.

Edit - Damn, I forgot what a master class The Witcher 3 is. My hat and everything else comes off for you CD Projekt Red. Brilliant game


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Lovin the Console Commands for The Witcher 3. Have got an awesome Gryphon and Bear Set and am ready to tackle the expansions


----------



## WillYouStopDave

solutionx said:


> What if we forced all scientists at gun point to work on finding eternal life... we could start with 200 years, then by the time they are 200 they will have found a way to get to 500, and so on and so on for eternity. It seems like we could go without another robotic vacuum cleaner or mattress pad if it means they could work on that again in a few hundred years. I'd say this is the more important issue. I don't want to die at 99 the year before eternal life is invented.


 It might actually be possible to live at least 150 years already. The problem is that doctors just give up on keeping people alive after a certain age and if you live to be over 100, it's probably because either....

1. You took the initiative and pushed the doctors to help you stay in "relatively" good health. Most of them don't want to bother and will not look for potential health issues if you don't ask them to.

2. You just got lucky. You had good genes or whatever and you lived longer as a result.

3. You just happened to get lucky enough to have a doctor who cares about old people.

Doctors are not motivated to help old people because old people don't work and most of them are on a fixed income. They do not have extra money for medical bills and if they have insurance, the name of the game is cost control, palliative care and controlled euthanasia.

In short, there is no real interest in medicine to help people live longer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

OMG! For the first time EVER!

EVER!

I have a Linux Mint install actually working on my PC without it doing something I don't want it to do. Usually whatever it's doing that's bad has something to do with some kind of screen tearing. Usually on Youtube videos.

It took me two days to find a distro that actually worked the way it was supposed to. Something was wrong with the Ubuntu I downloaded. Right out of the box I couldn't install Chrome on it no matter what I tried. So that was a fail. I then went to Mint Cinnabun or whatever it's called. I spent 5 hours trying to get the tearing issue to go away and finally decided I was too stupid and fell over on my bed with a headache.

Then I downloaded Mint Mate. Now mind you, these ISOs are almost 2 gigs each on a slow internet connection with my parents both eating up bandwidth with Roku. Needless to say downloading just one ISO was painful.

And for whatever reason, my PC just hates Linux and I am about as tech savvy as a brick so if I have to do anything in the terminal, I'm done. After I got Mate working, I liked everything except for the fact that the screen tearing was still happening despite the fact I was doing everything that wasn't terminal that I could think of.

I finally found a post somewhere that tells you how to tweak a setting in Chrome itself that fixes the tearing. And it worked! My confidence is not high that it will stay fixed but for now, it does. I am one step closer to being free from the tentacles of Microsoft.

That said, I know how this goes with Linux. They can't leave it alone. When it works right, they'll break it again. It's a matter of time. And the first time it breaks, I'm going to find a "solution" online that contains that gibberish for how to fix it in the terminal. I was lucky I got halfway good at DOS way back in the day. I was young and had plenty of energy. I don't have the energy or the patience to learn this terminal crap.

So I will be stuck at least keeping a Windows partition for the inevitable.


----------



## Arbre

WillYouStopDave said:


> OMG! For the first time EVER!
> 
> EVER!
> 
> I have a Linux Mint install actually working on my PC without it doing something I don't want it to do. Usually whatever it's doing that's bad has something to do with some kind of screen tearing. Usually on Youtube videos.
> 
> It took me two days to find a distro that actually worked the way it was supposed to. Something was wrong with the Ubuntu I downloaded. Right out of the box I couldn't install Chrome on it no matter what I tried. So that was a fail. I then went to Mint Cinnabun or whatever it's called. I spent 5 hours trying to get the tearing issue to go away and finally decided I was too stupid and fell over on my bed with a headache.
> 
> Then I downloaded Mint Mate. Now mind you, these ISOs are almost 2 gigs each on a slow internet connection with my parents both eating up bandwidth with Roku. Needless to say downloading just one ISO was painful.
> 
> And for whatever reason, my PC just hates Linux and I am about as tech savvy as a brick so if I have to do anything in the terminal, I'm done. After I got Mate working, I liked everything except for the fact that the screen tearing was still happening despite the fact I was doing everything that wasn't terminal that I could think of.
> 
> I finally found a post somewhere that tells you how to tweak a setting in Chrome itself that fixes the tearing. And it worked! My confidence is not high that it will stay fixed but for now, it does. I am one step closer to being free from the tentacles of Microsoft.
> 
> That said, I know how this goes with Linux. They can't leave it alone. When it works right, they'll break it again. It's a matter of time. And the first time it breaks, I'm going to find a "solution" online that contains that gibberish for how to fix it in the terminal. I was lucky I got halfway good at DOS way back in the day. I was young and had plenty of energy. I don't have the energy or the patience to learn this terminal crap.
> 
> So I will be stuck at least keeping a Windows partition for the inevitable.


 Mint is one of the most solid and easiest distros to use, so you shouldn't have too many problems with it. If you're ever looking for another distro to try out, you should try Fedora if you haven't ― it's another distro that's easy to install, set up, and use, and it uses some of the most up-to-date software, which I like. When I was using Mint the internet connection on it was so slow it was almost unusable, and I found out the current kernel it was using had some wifi issues so I had to switch to a more recent kernel. Fedora was already using a more up-to-date kernel. I don't really like Mint's Cinnamon desktop environment either and switched to Gnome 3 on it.

I haven't used it much, but Antergos is another distro that is worth looking into if you don't know it. It's based on Arch which is a great distro, but Antergos much easier to set up and use than Arch.

I mostly use the terminal when I first install a distro and have to install things, make some tweaks, and fix some issues. I usually don't use it too often after that, and at least you can look up what to put in the terminal.

Since it's Windows I'm sure the privacy and security was worse than a Linux distros, but Windows 7 was an OS I liked. It was fast, stable, had a nice interface, and worked well in general. I didn't like Windows 8 at all, and I haven't used Windows 10 because of the lack of privacy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Arbre said:


> Mint is one of the most solid and easiest distros to use, so you shouldn't have too many problems with it. If you're ever looking for another distro to try out, you should try Fedora if you haven't ― it's another distro that's easy to install, set up, and use, and it uses some of the most up-to-date software, which I like. When I was using Mint the internet connection on it was so slow it was almost unusable, and I found out the current kernel it was using had some wifi issues so I had to switch to a more recent kernel. Fedora was already using a more up-to-date kernel. I don't really like Mint's Cinnamon desktop environment either and switched to Gnome 3 on it.
> 
> I haven't used it much, but Antergos is another distro that is worth looking into if you don't know it. It's based on Arch which is a great distro, but Antergos much easier to set up and use than Arch.
> 
> I mostly use the terminal when I first install a distro and have to install things, make some tweaks, and fix some issues. I usually don't use it too often after that, and at least you can look up what to put in the terminal.
> 
> Since it's Windows I'm sure the privacy and security was worse than a Linux distros, but Windows 7 was an OS I liked. It was fast, stable, had a nice interface, and worked well in general. I didn't like Windows 8 at all, and I haven't used Windows 10 because of the lack of privacy.


 I think it's mainly my PC that has caused me so many problems. I've even had screen lagging and tearing problems on Windows even with the correct AMD drivers and all motherboard drivers installed. I like that AMD chips are cheap but if I could do it over again I would not have gone with AMD.

Anyway, what I like about Mint (especially Mate) is it's very Windows like. Of course that can kind of make me forget that Linux can be touchy and I generally don't know how to fix it if something major goes wrong. That is, if I can't fix it through the GUI I probably can't fix it. But it's free. As long as I can watch Youtube on it and have basic web functionality and maybe listen to some music.


----------



## Arbre

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think it's mainly my PC that has caused me so many problems. I've even had screen lagging and tearing problems on Windows even with the correct AMD drivers and all motherboard drivers installed. I like that AMD chips are cheap but if I could do it over again I would not have gone with AMD.
> 
> Anyway, what I like about Mint (especially Mate) is it's very Windows like. Of course that can kind of make me forget that Linux can be touchy and I generally don't know how to fix it if something major goes wrong. That is, if I can't fix it through the GUI I probably can't fix it. But it's free. As long as I can watch Youtube on it and have basic web functionality and maybe listen to some music.


That's unlucky. Linux can have issues with some hardware, although in the past 5-10 years I think it has improved tremendously. If I had a major issue with my Linux OS, it would be annoying but I think I would reinstall the OS. I've never really had anything like that happen to me, though. Back in 2008, I could only get the wifi working on my first laptop by first plugging my modem into it and downloading wifi drivers, and that only worked with Mint and Ubuntu. On my second laptop I had no issues with Linux. I bought my third laptop last year and I've posted on here about the problems I've had with Linux. I've installed Linux distros dozens of times and know what I'm doing, so I installed them just fine on this laptop, but then the distros would never start up. I think it was a problem with the boot loader. I did get Mint working, but it ended up not being able to boot up two different times, so I tried Fedora next and thankfully it has always worked fine.

Do you know the distro Zorin? It aims to be as similar to Windows as possible. I do like how Linux is completely free, open source (I'm not a software developer, but I do support the open source philosophy), you don't need an antivirus, and a lot of the popular distros are easy to use. Because of that Linux might be better than Windows for most people who do things like browse the internet, watch videos, listen to music, and check their email. Another disadvantage with Linux though is a lot of AAA video games on Steam aren't compatible with it. But the Steam library on Linux has expanded a lot in the past few years, you can play tons of the most popular indie games and some other games on it now. I've never used Steam much, but when I've talked to people about Linux and told them this, they became less interested in using it.


----------



## BAH

Wanna get into gaming again


----------



## Chevy396

Whatever you gotta do to get your nods.


----------



## Barakiel

I really hope the Hyrule Encyclopedia turns out to be non-canon, only because the entry on Termina has an awful retcon I had the misfortune of learning about last night, it ruins Majora’s Mask imo.

Unlike the Hyrule Historia there was no involvement from Aonuma and the writers admitted to taking “creative liberties” (apparently there are other weird contradictory entries in the book) but that doesn’t stop people from treating the retcon as an established fact now :no


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Do I want to get Buck or Zofia...? 

Tough choices.


----------



## Fever Dream

What can I say about Stellaris and its cherryh update?  It's one step forward, ten steps back. :/


----------



## Chevy396

This little caterpiller could be the key to figuring out how to do cryogenic sleep for humans...


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Looks pretty sweet


----------



## Chevy396

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Looks pretty sweet


It does look pretty nice, but I can't really seem to get excited about any other Android phone than the one made 100% by Google. You're not going to get better AI features anywhere else.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

solutionx said:


> It does look pretty nice, but I can't really seem to get excited about any other Android phone than the one made 100% by Google. You're not going to get better AI features anywhere else.


Yep Google is up there with their AI Tech and does make a nice phone. I just want that camera app thing that pulls up the elevation detail of the terrain, that was pretty cool. Sadly my S4 doesn't do that :grin2:


----------



## Glue

Little King's Story's cutscenes are pretty neat.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I watched 30 minutes of spin tires on youtube. It reminded me of when I worked as a lumberjack with my uncles. Sometimes the terrain got that muddy and it was hard to get to where we had to work with a 4x4 pickup truck.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just deleted Metro Last Light off my hard drive. For some reason it was really annoying by just being there with it's stupid icon and silly folders all like "Oooo look at me, I'm METRO.... laaa-dee-da".
Stupid Metro


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Ahh Fortnite, whether I do alright or get gunned down straight-away, it's all as sweet as candy and as addictive as heroin (I'm guessing).


----------



## Glue

Why?


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Wish that less conventionally-attractive characters would be represented more in games. Like, what's the point of having the _entire cast_ be supermodel-level attractive? It's not believable or immersive and it even sabotages itself because when everyone's a supermodel in every game, it really devalues attractiveness. Japanese games are especially guilty of this, it's like having even one homely playable character would a massive disgrace and tank the game's sales. Sure, let's have this veteran of a hundred battles as our lead. What, scars? A tan? Missing fingers? Big muscles? Don't be ridiculous, this is a female character, of course she'll look like she was bred to walk up and down a runway.

In general, I'm getting more jaded with gaming tropes, there's so much pandering going on. If I ever make my own game, I'll have a believable-looking cast and avoid as many genre cliches as possible, something that practically no one seems to attempt outside the indie community.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Neo I think they're bringing a 5 teams of 20 mode soon, sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Ubisoft have launched a promo vid for Farcry 5 on Amazon Prime (or thepiratebay etc) called Inside Eden's Gate. I think it gives you a look at how and what the cult is etc.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2018-03-05-far-cry-5-film-launched-on-amazon-prime

I would dig out the popcorn but this sodding Atkins-esque diet means that's a no-no!


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ubisoft have launched a promo vid for Farcry 5 on Amazon Prime (or thepiratebay etc) called Inside Eden's Gate. I think it gives you a look at how and what the cult is etc.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2018-03-05-far-cry-5-film-launched-on-amazon-prime
> 
> I would dig out the popcorn but this sodding Atkins-esque diet means that's a no-no!


My excitement for this game has risen again after dampening for a while, especially since the announcement of the Far Cry Arcade feature.


----------



## Chevy396

Band of Horses - The Funeral

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I just thought of how I can apply for the job at Google. I'll just on my application say that you have my Google account. So just use that to figure out if you want to hire me or not.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm excited for Far Cry 5.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Neo said:


> Yeah that will be interesting to try out. I personally like solo or duo though  You play on which platform?


I havn't tried Duo out yet, you play with mates or randoms? I normally play Solo and Squad.

I'm on PC, you?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> My excitement for this game has risen again after dampening for a while, especially since the announcement of the Far Cry Arcade feature.


http://www.shacknews.com/article/10...p-editor-mode-features-assassins-creed-assets

Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@*Neo* Havn't got Save The World, I'm a cheap sod, instead of buying PUBG I do Fortnite BG to scratch that itch 

Yea that's right I saw that on Gameranx (youtube) I also heard it may be cross platform too, like ps4/xbox1/PC/Android/iOS, that'll be mad!

PC Master Race always a winner  Apart from the GPU & RAM prices going through the roof :/ but then I hear it's pushed console prices up to so it sucks for everyone really


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Neo said:


> I actually got PUBG for free when they had it as a freebie using GeForce Experience a few months ago. I don't play it that much though. Yes for PC Master Race :lol - graphics card prices are mental, thanks to those pesky crypto miners :lol Seriously though it is a bad situation and i hope things improve. I'm looking forward to the next gen of gfx cards, although my 1060 does just fine.
> 
> Fortnite cross play will be great although I imagine mobile players would be at a slight disadvantage versus PC players haha.
> 
> Yeah I sub to gameranx too. Good channel
> 
> If you ever want to try out Fortnite duo I'd be up for that let me know.


Yea could give duo a try sometime (my lag seriously sometimes doesn't help though. 1 second I'll be in cover and the next I'm dancing in the middle of a field and when I stop lagging, yup, I'm dead. Feckin annoying lol)

1060 is what I've got, good lil GPU innit. It's not the most powerful but for 1080 high-ultra 60fps it does me. I will get a 2070/2080 (or whatever they'll be called) next time though, as long as the prices normalise that is.

I know I'll be janked by some lil **** on his/her mobile, the gits :grin2:


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve been watching a certain Yugioh youtuber out of boredom, and man, I can’t imagine anyone being more negative than this guy :lol it’s like everyone of his videos is about how a beloved card or deck you had as a child is actually awful, and he even has a video telling his commenters they’re wrong for defending the Egyptian God cards.

Then again I’m not sure if it’s just him, or if people obsessed with the metagame are like this in general.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Neo said:


> Well to be fair I've not yet suffered a lag loss - then again, although I love the game I don't play it too obsessively :lol But yeah lag deaths in general are the worst.
> 
> It is indeed a good GPU for 1080p gaming. I probably won't bother to upgrade for a couple more years unless the 1060 struggles on most games, or I get a 4K monitor. I did try out Steam Link on my 4K TV but last I tried it was only for 2017 and newer TVs (mine is 2016).
> 
> Haha those pesky mobile gamers :lol
> 
> I'll PM you my username on Epic if you want to add.


Ok yeah cool throw me an invite and we'll try and kill people mwaahaha! What time-zone/country you in? I'm GMT (UK).

Yeah the 4k thing, I think most people are now going for 1440p @ 60-120 fps, that's what I'll be aiming for in my next upgrade but like you say, this 1060 @1080p does a damn good job and with games that don't need all the oomph (like Fornite) there's no need to upgrade for now.

(Oh and by the way the easiest way to tell if I've lagged is if I've spent a bit of time building defences and then for some reason I go and stand infront of them :grin2: damn lag lol).


----------



## Fever Dream

I've ran into a few of these glitches, including the one were all the bodies become creepy mannequins. Thankfully, it's been less buggy since the last patch.


----------



## MCHB

So I can't recall how it came up in conversation but when it comes to superhero's my buddies five year old views me as Dr Doom!

Well played, buddy. Well played! Your adopted uncle is so proud lol!


----------



## scooby

So... turns out I can't play FPS games very well anymore, or at least can't play them properly under my own control. My hands are too shaky from medication lately, or thats what I believe is causing the shakes. Happens a lot when typing too, but that doesn't piss me off as much as shaking around with someones head in my crosshair for a PUBG win.


----------



## MCHB

Faq you microsoft. You might as well rename windows to nagware OS. Hot tip: I will stubbornly fight your automatic forced updates using every hack and slash technique I can find online. Much like how I murdered Cortana in cold blood, finally doing away with the updates and the annoying fullscreen "your version of windows is critically out of date" (no shyte) notification was such a good feeling. 

I thought I had it sorted until I moved north and my internet provider and ip changed which automatically shut off the "metered connection" setting. Well 4 hours of dickering and google searches later and I got it sorted again. :3

**** you microshaft!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Yay my Internet is kinda sorted sort of like maybe even though it's very crap but at least I'm online again woohoo!


----------



## MCHB

Finally managed to get Lubuntu working on my computer. Long story short I don't trust windows when I do anything bank related online lol.


----------



## Rickets

Feel empty after finishing Final Fantasy XV


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've changed my mind regarding Farcry 2 and how I thought it still holds up well today. It's not a bad game but compared with the execution of recent games, it's too far back in the past (technologically speaking for this type of game) that it's hardfor me to enjoy nowadays which is a shame. What makes it worse is that there is only really 1 aspect which ruins it and that is the AI.

The AI can spot and see you through the thick vegetation yet you cannot see them. This in turn ruins the stealth mechanic. 

The in-game illness gets a bit annoying, but that's forgivable as well as the weapon jams (but this makes you want to upgrade your own weapons) so again, that's cool. 

A remaster of FC1&2 might go down quite well, at a reduced price of course .


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> Feel empty after finishing Final Fantasy XV


Not played FFXV but finishing a decent journey can suck balls lol 
Have you played The Witcher 3?


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Not played FFXV but finishing a decent journey can suck balls lol
> Have you played The Witcher 3?


It was my first FF game, I haven't really had much experience with JRPG's.

Yes, I have played through it 2 times and it's probably the best game I've ever played.

I never played Far Cry 2. Tried FC1 but never really got into it.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Rickets Well there goes my suggestion then lol

Farcry 5 is going down well.
Am only a couple of hours in but yea it seems pretty cool, (whether it's a re-skin with a few mods is another topic) but it's the little details that make me chuckle - like you drain out a flooded room and once it's drained you hear last few remaining droplets of water dripping out.
Or you click to skip a short intro sequence *vendor greets buyer/you* (such as entering a shop) and the vendor tells you to keep your hair on lol.


----------



## Sliusarek

Nintendo, can you please remaster Xenoblade 1 and X for Switch so I won't have to buy a Wii U? ><


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Rickets said:


> I never played Far Cry 2. Tried FC1 but never really got into it.


Far Cry 2 is a fun, still good-looking, and hard game too. I find it better than the other Far Cry games, but it was lacking the hunting and loot system of later games with all the animals. It would have been amazing with Lions and Hyenas and all.

Ubisoft really downgraded the quality of their games with each new release. It's a shame really. Check out a video by Crowbat about FC2 vs FC5. You'll see how huge the differences are. I guess gamers don't care about little immersive details anymore.


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve been playing the first ea skate game for the first time in years and I really wish there was more nostalgia for it. I spent as much of my childhood in Sam Vanelona as I did in Hoenn or Hyrule. It’s already 10 years old but the open world is still impressive (to me at least), it has a nice OST provided by skateboarder/musician Tommy Guerrero, it just seems like so much went into this game and I’m sad to see how the series is known mostly for its weird glitches in an otherwise great engine.

The product placement can get a bit ridiculous, like if you finish a challenge given to you by an Adidas-sponsored skater you’re given a shameless advertisement basically telling you to pick up a pair of their shoes sometime. But every sports game has that kind of stuff I think.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rickets said:


> Feel empty after finishing Final Fantasy XV


Why's that? Isn't there another game that you can play after that one?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

MCHB said:


> Finally managed to get Lubuntu working on my computer. Long story short I don't trust windows when I do anything bank related online lol.


 Well, ideally, I wouldn't ever trust MS/Windows again after the W10 fiasco but unfortunately, Linux is just a PITA in so many ways that Windows isn't. Or at least as long as I can use W7. Which I still don't trust but it's very stable and compatible with everything.

If I ever get a job I'll ditch MS even if it means going to Apple.


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @Rickets Well there goes my suggestion then lol
> 
> Farcry 5 is going down well.
> Am only a couple of hours in but yea it seems pretty cool, (whether it's a re-skin with a few mods is another topic) but it's the little details that make me chuckle - like you drain out a flooded room and once it's drained you hear last few remaining droplets of water dripping out.
> Or you click to skip a short intro sequence *vendor greets buyer/you* (such as entering a shop) and the vendor tells you to keep your hair on lol.


I am playing through Fallout 4 which is lots of fun but it crashes a lot. The most buggy game I've played. I also just began Assassin's Creed Origins so they will keep my occupied.

Yeah, can't wait to get FC5. Probably later in the year since my backlog will take a bit to get through.


----------



## Rickets

Scrub-Zero said:


> Far Cry 2 is a fun, still good-looking, and hard game too. I find it better than the other Far Cry games, but it was lacking the hunting and loot system of later games with all the animals. It would have been amazing with Lions and Hyenas and all.
> 
> Ubisoft really downgraded the quality of their games with each new release. It's a shame really. Check out a video by Crowbat about FC2 vs FC5. You'll see how huge the differences are. I guess gamers don't care about little immersive details anymore.


That video kinda reminds me of the little details Rockstar had in GTA IV but left out in GTA V. It's a shame these things are ignored.


----------



## Rickets

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that? Isn't there another game that you can play after that one?


Yep there is but the story was quite sad I thought so it just sucked that the long road trip with the characters had to come to the end it did. Felt the same after Witcher 3. Some games just do an awesome job at getting you attached to the characters.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Far Cry 2 is a fun, still good-looking, and hard game too. I find it better than the other Far Cry games, but it was lacking the hunting and loot system of later games with all the animals. It would have been amazing with Lions and Hyenas and all.
> 
> Ubisoft really downgraded the quality of their games with each new release. It's a shame really. Check out a video by Crowbat about FC2 vs FC5. You'll see how huge the differences are. I guess gamers don't care about little immersive details anymore.


It is almost like Ubisoft forgot to incorporate most of the physics in FarCry 5 (as well as some other bits!). I personally noticed some bits whilst playing it the other night -

Example - I walked up to a tyre-swing in someones back yard, smacked it with a baseball bat and yet it didn't move and nor did the rope that it was tied too as well as the branch etc....
I shot a branch of a tree and it did not move, and there were some other bits too but I can't remember them. 
It can feel unfinished (maybe a patch could sort it out?) but when the game is flowing I have to admit it puts a smile on ya face lol

Shame about the other details too although the pacing is very different. Whilst playing FC2, the guns jamming & the different healing animations etc are a really nice touch, but it doesn't seem to fit the *call of duty* pace that people relate to action games these days. It's almost like FC 2 is more of a sim (like the Arma/BF series) where as FC 5 is much more arcadey (CoD-ish).

Hopefully they'll remaster FC 2. I tried getting into it the other day but the AI when hunting me down was just terrible and it put me right off. It's mad though as watching that vid shows that some of the AI is awesome like when the enemy is injured and helping eachothere it almost looks next gen and that's compared with todays tech! Madness


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> I am playing through Fallout 4 which is lots of fun but it crashes a lot. The most buggy game I've played. I also just began Assassin's Creed Origins so they will keep my occupied.
> 
> Yeah, can't wait to get FC5. Probably later in the year since my backlog will take a bit to get through.


I couldn't gel with Fallout 4 but then at the time I was playing it I was getting annoyed with open-world games so perhaps it was just bad timing.
On the flip-side I've just finished AC Origins (the main story quest) and the detail in that game (especially visually) is jaw-dropping. Really good game man.


----------



## Slacker

Scrub-Zero said:


> Far Cry 2 is a fun, still good-looking, and hard game too. I find it better than the other Far Cry games, but it was lacking the hunting and loot system of later games with all the animals. It would have been amazing with Lions and Hyenas and all.
> 
> Ubisoft really downgraded the quality of their games with each new release. It's a shame really. Check out a video by Crowbat about FC2 vs FC5. You'll see how huge the differences are. I guess gamers don't care about little immersive details anymore.


Happens a lot in games now but Ubisoft really takes the cake on downgrading their games. I remember being excited for The Division after seeing one the the first teamplay videos... quite different from the release.


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I couldn't gel with Fallout 4 but then at the time I was playing it I was getting annoyed with open-world games so perhaps it was just bad timing.
> On the flip-side I've just finished AC Origins (the main story quest) and the detail in that game (especially visually) is jaw-dropping. Really good game man.


Pretty much all I play are open world games. I feel too constricted otherwise. The mods on Fallout 4 have made it so much more fun. One of the very few that allow console mods. Yeah, I'm definitely noticing how aesthetic Assassin's Creed is. Did you play number 4 with the pirates? Another sad game, but I loved the mechanics.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely noticing how aesthetic Assassin's Creed is. Did you play number 4 with the pirates?


I started playing it just as Assassins Creed Syndicate came out, but due to my gaming back-log being large, I went straight onto the, then, latest game. I do intend to go through it at some point though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Rickets said:


> That video kinda reminds me of the little details Rockstar had in GTA IV but left out in GTA V. It's a shame these things are ignored.


I saw that video about GTA 4 vs 5 and the difference in details was huge. It's disappointing indeed that gamers just sit there and take the dumbing down without saying anything. I'm not expecting to be able to interact with every object in the game, that's kind of nuts and unrealistic. But they could add a lot of details anyway without dumbing down everything to just static, especially when you pay 80$ for a game.



whereistheoffswitch said:


> It is almost like Ubisoft forgot to incorporate most of the physics in FarCry 5 (as well as some other bits!). I personally noticed some bits whilst playing it the other night -
> 
> Hopefully they'll remaster FC 2. I tried getting into it the other day but the AI when hunting me down was just terrible and it put me right off. It's mad though as watching that vid shows that some of the AI is awesome like when the enemy is injured and helping eachothere it almost looks next gen and that's compared with todays tech! Madness


Oh, they didn't forget anything. That stuff is done on purpose to save on production cost etc. They are fully aware of what they're doing and they know gamers won't say anything except a few vocal minorities who probably won't affect sales because of fanboys, hype and streamers.

And for FarCry 2, try a mod called Dylan's Realism mod. It fixes a lot of issues. And get yourself a fov mod because the one in game is way too much "in your face" It gave me headaches.



Slacker said:


> Happens a lot in games now but Ubisoft really takes the cake on downgrading their games. I remember being excited for The Division after seeing one the first teamplay videos... quite different from the release.


Yeah, they downgraded that game a lot. It's sad when you need sweet FX or ENBs to make the games look like they should have looked in the first place. And most of the E3 trailers are total lies.

It's not only Ubisoft that does this sadly. Even Fromsoftware, one of my favorite company did it with Dark Souls 2.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Oh, they didn't forget anything. That stuff is done on purpose to save on production cost etc. They are fully aware of what they're doing and they know gamers won't say anything except a few vocal minorities who probably won't affect sales because of fanboys, hype and streamers.
> 
> And for FarCry 2, try a mod called Dylan's Realism mod. It fixes a lot of issues. And get yourself a fov mod because the one in game is way too much "in your face" It gave me headaches.


Having played FC5 a bit more I need to correct myself as it is actually pretty cool and the physics are there just not as much as they could be/sort of were. What they'll probably do is re-incorporate the missing features into future games and sell them as a "new tech" lol cheeky sods.

Regarding Farcry 2 and Dylans Realism Mod - I forgot I had downloaded it but I never got around to installing it! It sounds like it sorts most of the problems out. Also +1 for the FoV, I needed one of those for the original Shadow of Mordor. It's such a basic feature but it really makes a difference.


----------



## cmed

Being shot with 3 rounds doesn't kill you, but being punched in the face once = instant death. Call Of Duty logic.


----------



## Sliusarek

Not a thought, but just pissed off...
Xenoblade 2. The goddamn grind is killing me. The fighting system is god awful, but of course in order to progress with the main story they want me to kill every monster (which literally is on every step) and do boring text-book side quests. 

I miss Berserk Musou so much! I literally enjoyed every second of gameplay there, here I'm just struggling and struggling. I will need some therapy after this game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Having played FC5 a bit more I need to correct myself as it is actually pretty cool and the physics are there just not as much as they could be/sort of were. What they'll probably do is re-incorporate the missing features into future games and sell them as a "new tech" lol cheeky sods.
> 
> Regarding Farcry 2 and Dylans Realism Mod - I forgot I had downloaded it but I never got around to installing it! It sounds like it sorts most of the problems out. Also +1 for the FoV, I needed one of those for the original Shadow of Mordor. It's such a basic feature but it really makes a difference.


haha. Hopefully, they don't go as far as Capcom and sell the real ending to a game as DLC lmao. The evil corps have no shame.

Yeah, Dylan's Mod was cool for FC2. One of my fav fix was the 60% chance of checkpoint patrols to actually following you instead of the 100% of the base game.

I never understood why FOVs isn't a setting in all new pc games/ports. It's so lazy to not include it. Bioshock 1&2 had that problem too, you had to edit and file with a shortkey that you pressed in game to actually set the FOV. Most of the Elderscroll games are the same too. You have to open the console and set the FOV lol. Lazy Bethesda.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha. Hopefully, they don't go as far as Capcom and sell the real ending to a game as DLC lmao. The evil corps have no shame.
> 
> I never understood why FOVs isn't a setting in all new pc games/ports. It's so lazy to not include it. Bioshock 1&2 had that problem too, you had to edit and file with a shortkey that you pressed in game to actually set the FOV. Most of the Elderscroll games are the same too. You have to open the console and set the FOV lol. Lazy Bethesda.


What DLC was that? I can't believe fighting games are releasing characters as DLC these days. Well I can, but you know what I mean. Back in the day the thought of having to pay for a character would be crazy. The only character I EVER paid for was to find out how to get Akuma when he was a hidden character in the Arcades lol. 50p well spent 

With FoV - I can sometimes understand a strict FoV but we should still be able to have at least "20" (10/10 either side) of play, I mean that's nothing really (depending on circumstance of course).


----------



## Mabel Pines

This thread is all geek to me.


----------



## Rickets

Scrub-Zero said:


> I saw that video about GTA 4 vs 5 and the difference in details was huge. It's disappointing indeed that gamers just sit there and take the dumbing down without saying anything. I'm not expecting to be able to interact with every object in the game, that's kind of nuts and unrealistic. But they could add a lot of details anyway without dumbing down everything to just static, especially when you pay 80$ for a game.


GTA IV still has the best ragdoll physics I've ever seen. Staggering that a 10-year old game still holds the title.



whereistheoffswitch said:


> I started playing it just as Assassins Creed Syndicate came out, but due to my gaming back-log being large, I went straight onto the, then, latest game. I do intend to go through it at some point though.


How large is your back-log? I've still got to get through:

Fallout 4
AC Origins 
Sunset Overdrive
Shadow of War
Fallout 3 (I bought it like 7 years ago and never got into it but since FO4 I think I'll like it with another chance

Also intend to buy:

Skyrim (I tried playing it a while ago but for some reason it made me get motion sickness but I think I'll be ok this time)
Far Cry 5
Jurassic World Evolution (Was a huge fab of Operation Genesis back in the day)
Red Dead Redemption 2

Not very big compared to most people's back-logs, but I tend to tack my time with stuff and explore everything.

And hopefully by the time I've finished all of those, Cyberpunk 2077 is close to release! They announced it in 2012 afterall.


----------



## Mabel Pines

cmed said:


> Being shot with 3 rounds doesn't kill you, but being punched in the face once = instant death. Call Of Duty logic.


WWE logic is like that, too. The People's Elbow knocks you out dead cold while getting spiked on your head via a pile-driver, which would paralyze a person only stuns you.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Will I get electrocuted if my laptop cord looks sort of like this? The hole is a bit smaller and a couple metal bits are sticking out. I put gorilla tape on it.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/attachments/img_0396-jpg.427021/


*Update to 09-29-2106*

Just bought this thing :frown2:

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...daptermacbook-pro-with-13-inch-retina-display

I'm afraid that my current charger is nearing death. An hour ago my computer shut off suddenly (not due to lack of battery) and the light stopped lighting up. Working again but has me worried.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> How large is your back-log?


Yea I can't wait for CyberPunk 2077 either, should be amazing considering what they've made in the past 
I'm also looking forward to RDR2 & Jurassic World Evolution (I'll Google Operation Genesis as I've not heard of it).

As for my back log, the one's I want to clear sooner rather than later are - 
Mafia 3, Dishonoured 2, Deus Ex Mankind Divided, Bioshock, Hellblade, Outlast 2 and FarCry 5 (I'll play FarCry 5 to it's fullest hopefully as it acutally seems "lived in")


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> What DLC was that? I can't believe fighting games are releasing characters as DLC these days. Well I can, but you know what I mean. Back in the day the thought of having to pay for a character would be crazy. The only character I EVER paid for was to find out how to get Akuma when he was a hidden character in the Arcades lol. 50p well spent
> 
> With FoV - I can sometimes understand a strict FoV but we should still be able to have at least "20" (10/10 either side) of play, I mean that's nothing really (depending on circumstance of course).


The game was Asura's Wrath.

Selling Characters when you paid full price for the game is total thievery+greed. It was a lot better when you could fight/find hidden characters by doing things in games, like fighting Smoke, Noob Saibot and Jade in Mortal Kombat. Now that was gaming done right. Or even Unlocking Guile after many hours of play in Capcom vs SNK.


----------



## Tokztero

Really hoping that Intel releases its GPUs quick cause the current market is being dominated by Nvidia. And with AMD lagging in performance increase with every generation, Nvidia is increasing performance by only 15%+/- (before performance jumped by 30%) and overpricing their products. I'm sure intel would not hold back on research to innovate the graphics technology.


----------



## Sliusarek

Wolfenstein 2 is a great example of what is wrong with today's society. Americans and Europeans (the key audience) have so little troubles nowadays that they need those Nazis that "deserve killing". Nazis did a lot that is wrong and their behavior cannot be justified, the killing was necessary back then and there was no way around it. However, even if you have to kill someone and if they can't see past their ideology, you cannot treat them like nothing. 
I remember when I accidentally saw that Reddit photo where a soldier was, well, using Nazi soldier's helmet to fulfill his nature needs... it left me in despair because this was simply barbaric. If the way of life those people were fighting for is better than the one Nazi tried to force on everyone, then how come such a thing is acceptable? How come there is zero honor to the person that has been using that helmet? The guy that was doing it never knew the person he killed, maybe that person didn't even want to fight! 

Wolfenstein 2 is one of the few games that allows itself to do a similar thing. I mean, killing in games is fun, but the thing is, Wolfenstein 2 tries to have a compelling, meaningful story about war and people that fight in it. It does that pretty well and the story is diverse, the story-telling is on a good level, but then the shooting starts and the game becomes a farce when the main character starts saying stuff like "a good nazi is a dead nazi" and make jokes about kiling Nazis. Because the story tries to be serious and touching, the whole thing about "killing Nazis is fun" sneaks in people's minds, allows them to justify posting photos of their ancestors behaving like barbarians, allowing them to even think that all Nazis (not even Hitler, every German soldier) are evil and not better than those monsters from Doom.

USA and Europe have not had any serious conflicts or occupation in a very long time. Humans are still bound to this survival thinking where they need to have enemies, no matter what. Some are trying to find and blame social justice warriors as those "Nazis", sjwarriors themselves are blaming the "********" and other kinds of people, the others are trying to find the outside enemy (like Koreans or Russians). I saw with my eyes how males in their 30-40s would write on Facebook and other social networks "let's go kill that Russian scum, that Korean scum". Why can't we finally live in peace without looking for all the enemies? Sure, Russia and Korea are dangerous but is it okay to kill them just like that? Anyone even tries to think that the people that are going to be killed if a war was to happen, would be not those politicians that make stupid announcements but the simple folk that doesn't even care about politics?

Wolfenstein 2 suffers from this conflict of identity. It doesn't know what it is: a fun shooter game that doesn't take itself too seriously but tells an okayish story (Wolfenstein 1) or a compelling story-driven experience that tries to have a place in player's hearts while not cutting ties with this "killing monsters is fun" thing. And all would have been okay if those monsters were actual monsters from Doom or even some zombies. But the fact that Nazis are in it and that WW2 as a conflict is still present in our thoughts, makes everything so different.


----------



## Nekobasu

I bought a Samsung Galaxy tab S3 two weeks ago and so far it's great for watching Netflix and stuff. The S-Pen is kinda cool too. Now I am super paranoid about breaking it, considering there is a $175 deductible to get it replaced.


----------



## Sliusarek

Cats love Labo!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Selling Characters when you paid full price for the game is total thievery+greed. It was a lot better when you could fight/find hidden characters by doing things in games, like fighting Smoke, Noob Saibot and Jade in Mortal Kombat. Now that was gaming done right. Or even Unlocking Guile after many hours of play in Capcom vs SNK.


It is a really dirty practise that annoyingly has become the norm. Thank god for guys like CD Projekt Red (and a few others) that do it right. I would actually pay double for CyberPunk 2077 if it were going to be like The Witcher 3, in terms of quality and what it delivers because you can see the amount of work etc that goes into it. They don't re-skin a gun, edit an ".ini" file (or whatever) and up the damages and bung a £20/$30 price tag on it (slightly different business model but you get what I mean). They go the full mile and make a truely brilliant world to delve into. The Witcher 3 still kinda just smacks me in the face with it's sheer awesomeness. It is flipping amazing :nerd::nerd::nerd:.



Tokztero said:


> Really hoping that Intel releases its GPUs quick cause the current market is being dominated by Nvidia. And with AMD lagging in performance increase with every generation, Nvidia is increasing performance by only 15%+/- (before performance jumped by 30%) and overpricing their products. I'm sure intel would not hold back on research to innovate the graphics technology.


I was hoping either Intel could up their game or someone like the awesome Elon Musk could go into the GPU market and drive innovation etc. I doubt either will happen though as Intel (as far as I'm aware) have never really been up to par with GPU's compared with the big 2, and Elon Musk uses Nvidia tech with his Tesla's etc. Tis a sad time.

I still reckon that Nvidia and AMD are the one's actually doing the mining - if I could make a product that can make money out of thin air...... it would be dumb of me NOT to do it. 
But yea, something needs to be done about this as it's holding up progression :crying:


----------



## Sliusarek

Selling DLC characters is normal. You don't like the character? Don't buy him / her. Simple. You don't have to own every single DLC.

You want to tell me that you are buying every single game you play new and not used from Gamestop / Ebay or that you never borrow the games from your friends? DLC is a way to get some money into developer's hands from countless amounts of people who buy games used in Gamestop. 
More-so, a lot of story content that you get from DLC would simply be impossible if the companies were not making you pay for their support after the release date. Some stories just can't exist without DLC.

As of The Witcher 3, the game is good and I was really enjoying it but I think after Velen it has lost a lot of its charm. The main characters is an *******, the dialogue after Velen gets boring, the boss battles are just a joke, especially that Eredin one. The company proved that with the right marketing they can make people forget about certain bad things.


----------



## Sliusarek

Played Detroit Become Human demo and I am not really sure how I feel about it. 

The choices are kind of fun and I like the whole aspect of characters dying and there being different outcomes, but the gameplay is non-existent and the detective part is boring (detectives are always boring for me). 
I do have one major issue and that is the "possible outcome" tree. Stories that take themselves seriously cannot have this kind of thing because the whole game becomes a farce when the game encourages you to turn the story around before you even finished it. It's a bit ridiculous when you have all the drama stuff going on and when you finish the demo, they are telling you that things could be different AND they are showing you the actual tree of different outcomes which allows you to figure out what would happen if you were to choose another dialogue option. 
I know that they could have been different, games like Mass Effect or The Walking Dead have a lot of choice, but the thing there is that you always build the story you want to see as you play and experience it for the first time. It matters because this IS the first time. Afterwards, replaying it won't have the same effect and you can play around and make a different choice without ruining the "true story".

And there's even more negative comments from me about the choices in this game. I played this demo three times and honestly with or without the investigation, with or without expressing sympathy to Daniel or even getting a gun - the outcome and the process is absolutely the same. He says the same stuff, he looks at you the same way. It just feels broken after one-two replays.

I think, Detroit can be an interesting experience, but I had the same thoughts when I bought Beyond Two Souls and couldn't even go past the prologue because of how awful it was. If they will hide this "choice tree" thingy and if the next parts of the game will be somewhat different depending on what you choose - it could be interesting but I won't buy it ASAP. 
At least, I can thank developers for saving me a bit of money. I'll check this game out when it goes down in price like Heavy Rain.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Sliusarek said:


> Selling DLC characters is normal.


That's odd as I never paid for extra characters in Tekken 1, or Tekken 2, or Tekken 3 (this could take a while).....?????


----------



## Sliusarek

Yeah, and in ancient Rome slaves could wash your back.
Times are changing. You can stay an old fart that hates the change or you can accept it.

Something for you to chew.


----------



## Sliusarek

Sony has announced its PS Pllus line-up for May.
Beyond Two Souls, Rayman Legends (PS4), Risen 3 (PS3) and a few questionable indie-games for PS3 and Vita.

Beyond Two Souls - a very-very niche game for those that can accept "games as movies". I think, it's a poor choice of a title and I do not want to pay for it.
Rayman Legends - yeah, it's a cool game, but I don't know... I am not excited. If I was to ever play Rayman, I'd buy it on Switch.
Risen 3 - I'm kind of interested in it, but what's the point of getting it on PS3 if there's a PS4 version? =/ I'd rather play it on PC.

PS Plus has been worthless in this year.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Sliusarek said:


> Yeah, and in ancient Rome slaves could wash your back.
> Times are changing. You can stay an old fart that hates the change or you can accept it.
> 
> Something for you to chew.


Sadly you missed the main point :roll which was that it never used to be normal


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm sure I saw a thread on here on something about "Games that ruined other games" earlier but I can't find it now!?!?!

1 of my games that ruined other games would be WoW. WoW kinda ruined other games of that genre based on the fact that I used to grind and grind and grind and grind some more..... but my God I cannot grind anymore now! at least not to that extent. 
I was so happy when they bought out LFR (Looking For Raids) which was an easier but more accessible Raid Content for the more casual player. You didn't have to run dungeon after dungeon after dungeon just to get 1 bit of gear (if you're lucky) just to gear up to get in the damn raids. 
It was good when I was in my wow obsession but after a while, damn it takes it out of ya.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I'm sure I saw a thread on here on something about "Games that ruined other games" earlier but I can't find it now!?!?!
> 
> 1 of my games that ruined other games would be WoW. WoW kinda ruined other games of that genre based on the fact that I used to grind and grind and grind and grind some more..... but my God I cannot grind anymore now! at least not to that extent.
> I was so happy when they bought out LFR (Looking For Raids) which was an easier but more accessible Raid Content for the more casual player. You didn't have to run dungeon after dungeon after dungeon just to get 1 bit of gear (if you're lucky) just to gear up to get in the damn raids.
> It was good when I was in my wow obsession but after a while, damn it takes it out of ya.


Oh, that was my thread haha. No one seemed to give a **** so I asked a mod to smoke bomb it. Ah well, I should have given it a few days.

Wow seems to have ruined a lot of games for people, and a lot of lives too apparently lol. Good thing I've never played it.

There hasn't been a mmo like WoW ever again lol. Many tried but failed fast.

I was more into Eve Online myself. Played that for years solo. Never even did PvP once and that game was all about PvP lol. I had more fun running missions and Exploring on my little ship.


----------



## Chevy396

Scrub-Zero said:


> Oh, that was my thread haha. No one seemed to give a **** so I asked a mod to smoke bomb it. Ah well, I should have given it a few days.
> 
> Wow seems to have ruined a lot of games for people, and a lot of lives too apparently lol. Good thing I've never played it.
> 
> There hasn't been a mmo like WoW ever again lol. Many tried but failed fast.
> 
> I was more into Eve Online myself. Played that for years solo. Never even did PvP once and that game was all about PvP lol. I had more fun running missions and Exploring on my little ship.


I went without PVP for a while, then when I decided to quit I took my ship out solo to see what she had. Died in the first battle, but it felt good to take a big chunk out of their sheilds.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SolutionX said:


> I went without PVP for a while, then when I decided to quit I took my ship out solo to see what she had. Died in the first battle, but it felt good to take a big chunk out of their sheilds.


PvP seemed cool in that game. Looked simple at first but when you read more about it, you see it was a lot of tactical gameplay. Not just about having the best equipment/more skill points. Some people flew in t1 stuff and didn't lose fights often.

I miss that game sometimes. Eve is one of the more unique mmo games out there, even today. I got lucky enough to see a fully geared paladin get ganked by 10+ torpedoes ravens at a gate while I was running missions. I got scared to be targeted on my pricey Tengu haha.

I still have my account with billions and billions of isk and so many ships I bought just to collect lol. A testament of my no life. :b


----------



## Nekobasu

I miss playing Star Trek Online. Spent a good bit of money on that game over the years.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Oh, that was my thread haha. No one seemed to give a **** so I asked a mod to smoke bomb it. Ah well, I should have given it a few days.
> 
> Wow seems to have ruined a lot of games for people, and a lot of lives too apparently lol. Good thing I've never played it.
> 
> There hasn't been a mmo like WoW ever again lol. Many tried but failed fast.
> 
> I was more into Eve Online myself. Played that for years solo. Never even did PvP once and that game was all about PvP lol. I had more fun running missions and Exploring on my little ship.


Ah-ha it was your thread Sir Scrubs! I knew it actually existed and that I didn't imagine it!
It would be an interesting subject between us gamers and nerds I would've thought. Would be interesting to see if certain games put others off of the games that they enojoyed too etc kinda like a ying/yang.

I was thinking of starting a thread the other day based on Gaming Memories but dunno if peeps have the same way of thinking that I do.

Eve Online, I think I downloaded it once but never got round to playing it oooor did it end up being Pay-to-play (yet it was once free?) I can't remember. Seems like a cool game though.

Wow is a cool game, I havn't got a subscription anymore but I do jump on a private server every now and then for some PVP & that nostalgic hit


----------



## Nekobasu

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I was thinking of starting a thread the other day based on Gaming Memories but dunno if peeps have the same way of thinking that I do.


You should do it. I think that would be an interesting thread. I would definitely partake.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Nekobasu said:


> I miss playing Star Trek Online. Spent a good bit of money on that game over the years.


What, in the game, did you spend your money on? Was it real money or game currency?


----------



## Nekobasu

Mabel Pines said:


> What, in the game, did you spend your money on? Was it real money or game currency?


I used real money to buy Zen, which is the premium in-game currency. I bought an Eclipse Intel Cruiser as my main ship, I think it was like $20-$30. I also spent money on lock box keys, and because I was too nice, bought things for fellow fleet members lol. I think I spent a total of around $250 maybe $300 on that game over a year.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Nekobasu said:


> I used real money to buy Zen, which is the premium in-game currency. I bought an Eclipse Intel Cruiser as my main ship, I think it was like $20-$30. I also spent money on lock box keys, and because I was too nice, bought things for fellow fleet members lol. I think I spent a total of around $250 maybe $300 on that game over a year.


That's still a lot, lol. And that was kind of you to buy your friends things.


----------



## Barakiel

There are long-time Wikipedia users sacrificing their own accounts just to vandalize Todd Howard’s page. There’s something undeniably courageous about that.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Barakiel said:


> There are long-time Wikipedia users sacrificing their own accounts just to vandalize Todd Howard's page. There's something undeniably courageous about that.


Who is Todd Howard?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ah-ha it was your thread Sir Scrubs! I knew it actually existed and that I didn't imagine it!
> It would be an interesting subject between us gamers and nerds I would've thought. Would be interesting to see if certain games put others off of the games that they enojoyed too etc kinda like a ying/yang.
> 
> I was thinking of starting a thread the other day based on Gaming Memories but dunno if peeps have the same way of thinking that I do.
> 
> Eve Online, I think I downloaded it once but never got round to playing it oooor did it end up being Pay-to-play (yet it was once free?) I can't remember. Seems like a cool game though.
> 
> Wow is a cool game, I havn't got a subscription anymore but I do jump on a private server every now and then for some PVP & that nostalgic hit


Haha yes it was lol. Now you're making me regret my decision to have it deleted 

I made it because I had become such a picky game before I quit. I didn't give most games a fighting chance before bashing them. I played many like the witcher and the new Doom and didn't like them at all. I still think like that, that most games are made for idiots and casual crowds, in how they hold your hand all the way to the end like a baby.

And Eve has always been P2P but it became F2P recently, so if you want to try it, give it a shot. It's a bit restricted as a free player, but you can still get a good feel for the game. You can pvp, run missions and explore the most dangerous areas of the game if you want for free. It's just limited in the ships you can use and modules you can equip.

It's a unique game and if you read about the scams and ganks in that game, you will laugh your *** off at how twisted people can be lmao. No other game has a history of scum and villainy like Eve Online.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Nekobasu said:


> You should do it. I think that would be an interesting thread. I would definitely partake.


Done :grin2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Haha yes it was lol. Now you're making me regret my decision to have it deleted
> 
> I made it because I had become such a picky game before I quit. I didn't give most games a fighting chance before bashing them. I played many like the witcher and the new Doom and didn't like them at all. I still think like that, that most games are made for idiots and casual crowds, in how they hold your hand all the way to the end like a baby.
> 
> And Eve has always been P2P but it became F2P recently, so if you want to try it, give it a shot. It's a bit restricted as a free player, but you can still get a good feel for the game. You can pvp, run missions and explore the most dangerous areas of the game if you want for free. It's just limited in the ships you can use and modules you can equip.
> 
> It's a unique game and if you read about the scams and ganks in that game, you will laugh your *** off at how twisted people can be lmao. No other game has a history of scum and villainy like Eve Online.


I've been like that too with some games. I suppose recently a good example is FarCry 2 lol. Without mods and certain tweeks to the graphics settings (especially for the jumgle parts) the game is icky but when you get into the mood and pace of the game I can remember it being top-quality.

Man The Witcher 3 just puts a massive smile on my face. I'm still playing it but even just helping this old woman find her frying pan ended up being a whole little interesting mini-story. Tis class that game, like one of the best.

I'm going to have to look up some of those devious escapades that Eve Online player have commited lol sounds funny! :grin2:

Random Thought Of The Day -

It's come to my attention that I, a glasses wearer, can switch to a cool Depth of Field mode by taking my glasses off lol


----------



## Tabris

I spent £2000 on a new PC a month ago and haven't even really used it yet, I've lost interest in most of my hobbies. fuark


----------



## MCHB

Redid my linux install. I was running it through wubi before but finally picked up a usb stick to do it properly. It doesn't replace windows, but it does mean I spend less time using windows which makes my stubborn side happy.


----------



## Chevy396

Barakiel said:


> There are long-time Wikipedia users sacrificing their own accounts just to vandalize Todd Howard's page. There's something undeniably courageous about that.


More like pointless and childish. Is there really nothing better they can do with their time? What did he do wrong again? Failed to appear at a video game convention?

First of all, it's a game. Buy a different one. But even if it were something important that he failed at, who ****ing cares? They need to grow up and get a life, IMO.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Tabris said:


> I spent £2000 on a new PC a month ago and haven't even really used it yet, I've lost interest in most of my hobbies. fuark


Damn, bet that's quite a beast though.
I went right off gaming in my late twenties but found joy in it again a bit later, which I am thankful for as I started going through major depression without it/hobby


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

God bless that Steam Steaming Notepad trick, tis really useful especially as my Geforce Experience won't install.


----------



## Nekobasu

Yoshi's Story on N64 looks awful compared to Yoshi's Island on SNES. Just saiyan.


----------



## Steve French

I thought I could do with an upgrade. Turns out that every decent graphics card costs an arm and a leg anymore because they are in such high demand for bitcoin mining. I loaded up afterburner and decided to give overclocking a whirl. I managed to get somewhat decent performance improvements before the artifacts set in, but then I encountered a problem. Turned out my power supply is not good enough, and the increased draw on it would cause my computer to crash and restart. So that went out the window too.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Steve French said:


> I thought I could do with an upgrade. Turns out that every decent graphics card costs an arm and a leg anymore because they are in such high demand for bitcoin mining.


Yea man the GPU prices suck balls at the moment although I've heard they are dropping in price. What GPU have you got?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need more geeky stuff so I can have better random thoughts. I don't do anything I love anymore. I don't play games, I barely watch movies. The geeky kid is dying and I need a healer.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> I need more geeky stuff so I can have better random thoughts. I don't do anything I love anymore. I don't play games, I barely watch movies. The geeky kid is dying and I need a healer.


Aww Scrubs dude!! You can't let the kid inside of you die (yea that does sound pretty wrong lol but you know what I mean!).
The only one that can fix this is YOU!! :grin2::nerd:

One of my Random Thoughts of the Day is -

Does anyone else feel like they're reloading a gun when they change their battery pack on their controller? Kinda like a "lock n load" feeling. Tis cool, and sad, yes, but cool :grin2:


----------



## Nekobasu

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're reloading a gun when they change their battery pack on their controller? Kinda like a "lock n load" feeling. Tis cool, and sad, yes, but cool :grin2:


Lol! yes I do good sir, yes I do. I am a gunslinger. When I put those fresh batteries in, I feel like I could put a round up a flea's *** at 600 meters. I eat razor wire and piss napalm. >


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Nekobasu said:


> Lol! yes I do good sir, yes I do. I am a gunslinger. When I put those fresh batteries in, I feel like I could put a round up a flea's *** at 600 meters. I eat razor wire and piss napalm. >


:yes Lol I'm glad it's not just me :nerd:


----------



## Steve French

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Yea man the GPU prices suck balls at the moment although I've heard they are dropping in price. What GPU have you got?


GTX 950. Wasn't exactly top of the line when I got it, and it's aged since. Still gets the job done to some degree though. I suppose I could upgrade to a slightly better card for a couple hundred shekels, but I'd rather make a decent improvement. Might be time for a new build in general, I skimped on the last one in several areas.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Scrub-Zero said:


> I need more geeky stuff so I can have better random thoughts. I don't do anything I love anymore. I don't play games, I barely watch movies. The geeky kid is dying and I need a healer.


What do you do with your free time, then, if I may ask?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mabel Pines said:


> What do you do with your free time, then, if I may ask?


Not a lot. I workout, listen to music on my bed while thinking. I Ride my bike a lot, and I watch some youtube at night, or I play/talk with my nieces and nephew.


----------



## Nekobasu

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not a lot. I workout, listen to music on my bed while thinking. I Ride my bike a lot, and I watch some youtube at night, or I play/talk with my nieces and nephew.


How do you work out if I may ask? I own a bench, but no room in my rental to use it. I used to bench almost 350, and leg press two tons. cannot work out tho with my current living situation.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Steve French said:


> GTX 950. Wasn't exactly top of the line when I got it, and it's aged since. Still gets the job done to some degree though. I suppose I could upgrade to a slightly better card for a couple hundred shekels, but I'd rather make a decent improvement. Might be time for a new build in general, I skimped on the last one in several areas.


I think I had the AMD equivelant of the GTX950 till a couple of years back. I was on the Radeon HD7950 for a good amount of time. It sounded like a jet fighter taking off but it was still a decent card. 
I'm wondering what GPU's we'll be getting next - Do you reckon it'll be much of an improvement over what's out now?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nekobasu said:


> How do you work out if I may ask? I own a bench, but no room in my rental to use it. I used to bench almost 350, and leg press two tons. cannot work out tho with my current living situation.


I hate lifting weights 

I have a punching bag and I hit that a lot, trying to learn some boxing slowly. I also do martial art, stretches, pushups and a lot of kicks on the bag and some shadowboxing. But I do less of that not that I have a bag to hit on.


----------



## Nekobasu

Scrub-Zero said:


> I hate lifting weights
> 
> I have a punching bag and I hit that a lot, trying to learn some boxing slowly. I also do martial art, stretches, pushups and a lot of kicks on the bag and some shadowboxing. But I do less of that not that I have a bag to hit on.


Aw dude, I wish I had a punching bag. One of the big heavy ones. That would be perfect for getting frustration out in a healthy way. I need to move into a bigger place so I can have stuff like that.

Btw lifting weights is kind of addictive. I used to hate it at first, but over time it became a drug to me. I think it is because heavy exercise releases chemicals in the brain that give a good feeling. It actually used to have a positive effect on me overall, with my depression, and SA, all of that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nekobasu said:


> Aw dude, I wish I had a punching bag. One of the big heavy ones. That would be perfect for getting frustration out in a healthy way. I need to move into a bigger place so I can have stuff like that.
> 
> Btw lifting weights is kind of addictive. I used to hate it at first, but over time it became a drug to me. I think it is because heavy exercise releases chemicals in the brain that give a good feeling. It actually used to have a positive effect on me overall, with my depression, and SA, all of that.


Yeah, I have a 100-pound bag, but it's not heavy enough it seems. I'm in the market for a 6-foot Muay Thai bag right now but they're a bit expensive and I don't have a car to bring it anyway. I love hitting the bag so much, it calms me a ton and I think a lot while I'm mindlessly punching. Its a great workout too.

I tried lifting as a younger man, but I can't get into it for some reason.

And if you want, you can try pushups and shadowbox in your small place. You don't need a big area for that and at least it's a workout until you can lift again. Pushups are great if you can work them up to 150-200+ a night.


----------



## Nekobasu

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah, I have a 100-pound bag, but it's not heavy enough it seems. I'm in the market for a 6-foot Muay Thai bag right now but they're a bit expensive and I don't have a car to bring it anyway. I love hitting the bag so much, it calms me a ton and I think a lot while I'm mindlessly punching. Its a great workout too.
> 
> I tried lifting as a younger man, but I can't get into it for some reason.
> 
> And if you want, you can try pushups and shadowbox in your small place. You don't need a big area for that and at least it's a workout until you can lift again. Pushups are great if you can work them up to 150-200+ a night.


Couldn't you just get a bag delivered to your place? Or even if you know someone who has a truck, suv, etc to haul it to you. Either way yeah the big heavy bags are expensive, but so worth it lol.

yeah pushups used to be my best friend, back when I was in the Army I was able to do around 250 nonstop. I had the PT award back then, maxed out everything on the APFT. I even was doing exotic pushups, like one armed, and handstand pushups. (training to beat Goku lol) I have a Planet Fitness about 2 miles from my place, been thinking about joining up. It is open 24/7, and they have everything I would ever need for equipment.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nekobasu said:


> Couldn't you just get a bag delivered to your place? Or even if you know someone who has a truck, suv, etc to haul it to you. Either way yeah the big heavy bags are expensive, but so worth it lol.
> 
> yeah pushups used to be my best friend, back when I was in the Army I was able to do around 250 nonstop. I had the PT award back then, maxed out everything on the APFT. I even was doing exotic pushups, like one armed, and handstand pushups. (training to beat Goku lol) I have a Planet Fitness about 2 miles from my place, been thinking about joining up. It is open 24/7, and they have everything I would ever need for equipment.


I'm trying to buy a used one for now, but no one wants to deliver when i ask. I guess I will have no choice but to buy new. At least they will bring it here 

And that's cool, your story. You did a lot of pushups haha. It takes all my small change to pull 150 a night. But I'm getting there. I've been many years with no job and doing nothing so the arms got pretty weak lol. All I did was ride a bike and play games. At least my legs are beastly 

That gym sounds great. I couldn't do the gym thing, but if you can it's worth it. And good luck beating Goku :lol
I finished DBS recently and he's pretty high level now...


----------



## Nekobasu

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm trying to buy a used one for now, but no one wants to deliver when i ask. I guess I will have no choice but to buy new. At least they will bring it here
> 
> And that's cool, your story. You did a lot of pushups haha. It takes all my small change to pull 150 a night. But I'm getting there. I've been many years with no job and doing nothing so the arms got pretty weak lol. All I did was ride a bike and play games. At least my legs are beastly
> 
> That gym sounds great. I couldn't do the gym thing, but if you can it's worth it. And good luck beating Goku :lol
> I finished DBS recently and he's pretty high level now...


Maybe try finding a gym buddy? I know it is hard sometimes for us folks with SA to go to the gym, but I always found it is easier to go if I have someone to go with. The girl I just started dating actually told me earlier today she would love to go to the gym with me, she has SA too so maybe we can both get in shape together. If you can find a friend to go with it is so so much easier.

If you lived near my neck of the woods I would haul a punching bag for you btw, I have a suv with lots of storage space.

Oh and Goku sure is on a whole nother level now, I mean he is up there with gods and angels.. Vegeta is still my bro crush tho lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just booted up Resident Evil 7 again. Damn that game captured the feeling of being alone and far away from any help, and that's just in the score.


----------



## stryder

There's a special place in hell reserved for people who have to be one particular hero in Overwatch and can't pick anyone else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nekobasu said:


> Maybe try finding a gym buddy? I know it is hard sometimes for us folks with SA to go to the gym, but I always found it is easier to go if I have someone to go with. The girl I just started dating actually told me earlier today she would love to go to the gym with me, she has SA too so maybe we can both get in shape together. If you can find a friend to go with it is so so much easier.
> 
> If you lived near my neck of the woods I would haul a punching bag for you btw, I have a suv with lots of storage space.
> 
> Oh and Goku sure is on a whole nother level now, I mean he is up there with gods and angels.. Vegeta is still my bro crush tho lol


Yeah, I cant go to a gym. Not a fan, even if I didn't have anxiety 
I would most likely go to a martial art school if I could. That's something I used to love before anxiety/depression took over.

That's cool if you go to a gym with your girl, and good luck with her btw. I hope it works out for you guys. Shy girls are kind of hot 

I would gladly take your offer and still will take it if you want to drive all the way down here to Quebec, Canada  That's a long haul for a punching bag though. But I appreciate the thought. Its cool of you. I'll nag my brother or my sister's boyfriend to drive me to a store at some point so we can pick one up.

And Vegeta is always badass.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games/v2

Sounds interesting


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

http://imgur.com/fgvMK6B


Awesome


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Elex looks interesting. I usually like Pirahna game's no hand-holding policy.


----------



## Rickets

Could it be? Could the rumors be true we are finally getting a glimpse at Cyberpunk at E3? It's been 6 years since we had a trailer!

[email protected]%&ing


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

#IwillbeavoidingalltypesofinformationregardingcdprojektredsupcomingandmostanticipatedgameCyberPunk2077


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Pretty cool Sci-Fi piccies



http://imgur.com/tini5Yi


----------



## Mabel Pines

stryder said:


> There's a special place in hell reserved for people who have to be one particular hero in Overwatch and can't pick anyone else.


Are they the bane of your existence? If so, how come, if I may ask?


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ScorchedEarth

Hilarious read about a really bizarre, terrible game.

https://lparchive.org/Limbo-of-the-Lost/


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Not quite sure whether to play through Deus Ex Mankind Divided or to wait for CyberPunk 2077. 
Deus Ex seems to be a bit like Tom Clancy Blacklist/Splinter Cell and by that I mean it's, for me, these days, it's too, I'm drunk, I'm find the word, too fidgety?? nah, that's not it, but hopefully CyberPunk will be like The Witcher in playstyle/handling as that's a sheer joy to play, Deus Ex and Blacklist etc require too much thinking for me these days. Mankind Divided looks lush but I can't be bothered with the *click to hide here* type of control system although I think you can completely put that out of the window and make it a pure FPS which I may do but then will I ruin the CyberPunk theme for myself???? 
1st World Problems....
Aaand back to my whiskey I go 

I have become a really lazy gamer.

@*ScorchedEarth* - haha the first few words of that review of that terrible game made me laugh lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I found a flaw in the fact that some countries are able to ban lootboxes. 

Don't get me wrong, I hate the fecking things...... but I've found a loophole which could be used in court to "counter-arguement" to them being banned as "gambling". Which they are....... but, nevermind  I'm drunk, it's prbably nothjing lol

Damn man, if only my dcrunk head made sense and some major coorporation used this site and they could get in contact with me to do a deal lol. Ahhh drunken dreams!!!


----------



## Mabel Pines

An action-packed Saturday, today is, for combat sports fans with Bellator 199, UFC 224 and Lomachenko vs Linares.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Ohh ffs I'm a soppy *******.....

I'm not anyone special but Damn this 



 sends me back to when I was 16-18 and dating this most amazing gorgeous amazing girl called Alison S**ndaers.
What a 2 years that was. If you are in your teens and reading this and you have a crush on someone..... GO FOR IT, the clocks won't turn back, you will never have this time again. GO FOR IT. Even if it ends in heart break (and boy I've been there), go for it..... it may be your future husband/wife. Love you all loads xxx

Yes I'll regret this, but fook it


----------



## wmu'14

Just beat the Elite 4 in Alpha Sapphire.

I don't like using Mega's if the computer doesn't, but Mega Sableye came in handy vs Stephen:

Mega Sableye's Magic Bounce ability deflected Skarmory's Spikes, so that his Agron came into battle with damage already. This allowed my Gyarados to 1-hit KO the Agron despite its Sturdy ability. My Gyarados - thanks to not having taken damage vs the Agron - was able to defeat his Cradily. 
Mega Sableye was then able to come in and 1-hit KO Steven's Mega Metagross


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

God I love this man and how he thinks!

https://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-building-a-cyborg-dragon-he-says-on-twitter/


----------



## feels

boy in my avatar is now with me for life and i couldn't be more stoked


----------



## Chevy396

feels said:


> boy in my avatar is now with me for life and i couldn't be more stoked


That's awesome. I don't know the character, but I like the artwork of the tattoo.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

feels said:


> boy in my avatar is now with me for life and i couldn't be more stoked


Love it &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

This seems cool and actually practical once implemented



http://imgur.com/QTBLEIt


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Can't believe my Sim's (Mobama Fannylips) neighbour.... 

I (she) had just moved into this sandy area and her neighbour, some posh ****, thought he would come round and eat MY scrambled eggs and bacon. Mother ****er


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

3rd in a row.... my bad, but this is kinda cool lol



http://imgur.com/uUMq9Lh


----------



## feels

SolutionX said:


> That's awesome. I don't know the character, but I like the artwork of the tattoo.





ShatteredGlass said:


> Love it &#128079;&#128079;


thanks dudes! I'm so happy with it. can't wait to fill up this arm with more gaming bull****.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I figured out why my new USB cord for my cell phone stopped working suddenly on my laptop.
My USB cord is an older cord.
My laptop couldn't recognize it. 
It was working on my laptop {charging my phone} but then it just stopped.
The USB cord still work but not on my laptop unfortunately.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

http://imgur.com/lkgZZan


Magnificent!


----------



## ScorchedEarth

God, I hate RTS. At least, the ones you can't pause. There is absolutely no reason to make games that way. If you want strategy, why would you not want enough time to refine your plans and savor their execution? Competitive RTS is, to me, like a _reductio ad absurdum_ of the genre - Koreans on methamphetamines mashing their mouse relentlessly just to keep up their APM. Because *that's* what strategy games are really about, right?


----------



## vela

The Minecraft Ender Dragon is really easy (too easy) to kill when you have a jetpack, flux-infused bow, and a flux-infused quiver. (flux-infused weapons are from the Redstone Arsenal mod) Now trying to find more things I want to do in the direwolf20 1.12.2 modpack.


----------



## Solomoon

No intention to get Labo but this is cool. Some band will probably end up making this their shtick.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

PC Gaming: Do you really need Ultra settings?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm getting sick and tired that Skynet has not taken over yet.....
_pleeease_ someone release an amazingly clever AI, self thinking etc, onto the internet. That'd be so cool and possibly the end of the world as we know it, which isn't good, but it would be interesting.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just installed Launchbox. Games look soo much more inviting now instead of boring icons.


----------



## Solomoon

I kinda wish I'd never bought Mario Kart 8 on Wii U. The Switch version is so much better but buying the same game twice, especially when it's about full price, would make me feel like an *** monkey.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Listening to Fallout New Vegas radio songs. God how I miss those days.


----------



## MCHB

If you played this game when it came out via shareware you're awesome!


----------



## vela

This year I really need to replace my NAS. Eight years is pretty old plus it's rather slow due to its ancient arm processor.


----------



## Steve French

A pox on whoever thought up "Remastered" editions. Basically gave developers an excuse to do hardly anything to an old game but minor graphical adjustments and bug fixes and then ratchet up the price. Furthermore, they like to take the old one off the market, so your only option is the remaster. At least with Dark Souls it will kickstart the multiplayer and only costs $20 if you own it already (a laughable $40 if you don't). It really gets me with the 20 year old games. $20-30 for something that should cost $5. 6 games like so on my steam wishlist that I didn't get to in time before the axe.


----------



## mockingsponge

I'm excited about bringing home more additions to my anime figure family!


----------



## cosmicKitten

I miss playing D&D so much. My ex boyfriend was the best dungeon master I've ever had, but, for obvious reasons, I don't play in his campaigns anymore. Hopefully I can find a group willing to take me in when I get back to school in September.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Path of Exile's new upcoming league looks kind of fun.


----------



## cybernaut

I can't learn to code through watching videos or freebie bootcamps because I will easily forget. I do better with learning via physical hardcopies/copying it into word processor program...That way I can break it down piece by piece, thoroughly analyze it, and retain concepts better


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Am nearing the end of Farcry 5, I might turn the hud etc off completely and get lost in the game a few times, and just stroll around and really get into it before the final mission.


----------



## Barakiel

I played Pokemon Ultramoon (and thus my 3DS) for the first time in months today while at the coffeeshop, it was nice to get my mind off some things. Would anyone out there like to become 3DS buddy ol' pals and possibly battle or visit each others' towns? (Assuming you have Animal Crossing).


----------



## mockingsponge

Bought a manga today. _Kemono Friends: Welcome to Japari Park!_ It's really cute. I relate most to Koala-chan (especially the way she talks) but Serval-chan is my favorite character so far.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

New league tomorrow. I kind of feel like trying it out this time, but the addiction is still real.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

4K these days is the same as 1080p a few years back.
I watch plenty of geeky/gamey channels on Youtube and most of the time when they are set on 1080p (resolution/stream) they look fuzzy and I have to "up-it" to 1440p-2160p to make it look crisp, but the odd thing is that when I switch to a different type of channel, a 1080p vid looks as crisp as 4k on a techy channel. 

Strange big-brother forcing us to upgrade stuff is a-foot :/


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm so glad I got my GTX 1060 (6GB) before the mining took foot. I know it's not a 1070/1080 but this little guy does a damn good job.





 - interesting vid if you're into gpu's (mainly pricing differences etc).

Also, I can't believe this channel Gamers Nexus has just 260k subs... that's crazy, it's one of the best, non bias, accurate tech channels around and the host is bang into his stuff.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Can anyone please get me a *Shiny Zygarde code from GameStop*? There's no such store in my country. :crying: 
I'll trade for a shiny!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Computex 2018 Asus -






Project Precog looks and sounds pretty cool but OMG the oversell is hilarious!


----------



## Solomoon

Imagine a game where you have an AI partner that evolves to you in unique ways. The simplest expression of that I can think of would be in Far Cry 5, how you can pet dogs, so if your dog knew you wanted to pet it when you got home and went right up to you and waited. That's just to give an idea of what I mean rather than what I'm really talking about.

Really, I'm thinking more like Joi from Blade Runner but in a video game. Like the whole game you're with this AI partner and there's this story you're both placed in but the true narrative is you evolving together. Where my Joi or whatever they're called is probably very different from someone else's after ten or twenty hours into the game.

Maybe one person's Joi would cling to them in scary situations while another would tackle it head on. Or one Joi would be social and want to make friends with other characters while another would be antisocial except for the player. They would evolve to the player but not necessairily be like the player, as they could of course be a natural counterbalance. The further they develop a persona the more difficult it would be to change them later on but that's part of what would make it feel more real. To a certain point you'd just have to accept them.


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Yea I can't wait for CyberPunk 2077 either, should be amazing considering what they've made in the past


It's coming . Stayed up to watch E3 for this. No date though yet. But finally we see something.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> It's coming . Stayed up to watch E3 for this. No date though yet. But finally we see something.


I'm staying away from any spoilers !! but damn man, can't wait :clap:clap:clap lol gimme gimme gimme :grin2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Quake Champions free on Steam right now and I think that if you grab it now, you keep it after it's proper release 

-------

Loving E3 again this year


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Assassins Creed Odyssey looks like it could almost be DLC for Origins, funny that :/


----------



## Mabel Pines

NiTech said:


> I can't learn to code through watching videos or freebie bootcamps because I will easily forget. I do better with learning via physical hardcopies/copying it into word processor program...That way I can break it down piece by piece, thoroughly analyze it, and retain concepts better


I hope you figure that out soon, if it is what you want to do. Maybe take a class? 0


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I'm staying away from any spoilers !! but damn man, can't wait :clap:clap:clap lol gimme gimme gimme :grin2:


There was more info about it today since some press got access to gameplay footage. From their description, my hype has only increased.



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Assassins Creed Odyssey looks like it could almost be DLC for Origins, funny that :/


Remember when Ubisoft said they were gonna take a break from AC games? lol. I think I'm gonna get fatigue from the series again. Looks good though.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@*Rickets* CyberPunk is looking good then I take it? I'm staying away from certain trailers such as CyberPunk and the new Halloween trailer lol. Although I am tempted to watch them of course!

Yea that'll be the day..... I mean Ubisoft taking a break from AC games? Why bother when they can change some minor features and then re-sell it!! Robbing sods. You're not gonna buy it are ya?


----------



## MCHB

Upgraded from lubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 without blowing anything up lol.


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @*Rickets* CyberPunk is looking good then I take it? I'm staying away from certain trailers such as CyberPunk and the new Halloween trailer lol. Although I am tempted to watch them of course!
> 
> Yea that'll be the day..... I mean Ubisoft taking a break from AC games? Why bother when they can change some minor features and then re-sell it!! Robbing sods. You're not gonna buy it are ya?


It's sounding very good, but there is no conformation on what gen it will be, some are saying next gen. Surely there will be current gen versions. The trailer has no gameplay just cinematics, so there's no spoilers in that regard.

lol I'm not sure on AC. I have so many games to get through that by the time it releases next year I will decide. This one has multiple choice though which I think is a first for the AC games so maybe that will mean different missions and outcomes.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> It's sounding very good, but there is no conformation on what gen it will be, some are saying next gen. Surely there will be current gen versions. The trailer has no gameplay just cinematics, so there's no spoilers in that regard.


It should be on consoles as well as PC but you're right, not sure which gen consoles it'd be on. I watched the trailer and I also watch Digital Foundrys breakdown of the trailer and....






it looks like it could be possibly shown on console ?

Does look good !


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Seems like a cool idea



http://imgur.com/jS4Q8dO


----------



## Scrub-Zero

AFK build working out somewhat well. I ran that build in real life since I was 15.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Is Dead Rising 4 a Windows 10 Only game? (as in to run it on PC you need Windows 10)...?

EDIT - Nevermind, it's not


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Asus has just released my dream smartphone:
https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Phone/ROG-Phone/

I think I am in love.


----------



## Solomoon

On one hand I kind of like fighting games, especially something like Smash Bros., but without friends to play with I don't get much value out of them. I know a lot of people do online multiplayer but I'm not really a fan of that personally. This is why I mostly stick to single player focused games.


----------



## Slacker

Resubbed to WoW for some reason. Realizing I've forgotten everything about this game.
Not sure if I have the patience to relearn.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Slacker said:


> Resubbed to WoW for some reason. Realizing I've forgotten everything about this game.
> Not sure if I have the patience to relearn.


How long have you been away, (your last expansion etc?)?


----------



## Slacker

whereistheoffswitch said:


> How long have you been away, (your last expansion etc?)?


I've played Legion, quit last July. So not ridiculously long ago.

But I always manage to mentally delete just about everything when I stop for a time.


----------



## Barakiel

She's actually the only character I really know from Love Live, I don't find her annoying for some reason either.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Media popular with the young generation of a country can tell you what the values of that country/culture are.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Slacker said:


> I've played Legion, quit last July. So not ridiculously long ago.
> 
> But I always manage to mentally delete just about everything when I stop for a time.


Shouldn't take too long to catch up then.

I just play on private servers now, it's not the full Wow experience but it scratches that itch for when I need it.


----------



## Glue

Picross S on Switch is so addictive


----------



## Toasty Bean

Welp.... there goes some of my travel money... just bought alien isolation, prey, doom, c&c 3 and kingdom come deliverance


----------



## bad baby

i can't believe it: rejet is releasing _yet another_ dialovers game this summer. looks like dl has become the second hakuouki - or third, if you count amnesia (duhhh~（。々°）). at least to their credit they didn't add stupid-looking new characters to the amnesia cast...although ukyo from the original game is pretty stupid-looking to begin with. 
(sorrybutit'sthetruth) (hestillmademecrytho)

otomate is like your dad at your birthday bbq party - he told one joke and your friends laughed, and suddenly he reckons he's a comedian and won't stop with the stupid dad humour, and eventually everyone cringed and ran away... well not yet actually, otomate's biggest franchises are still selling like hotcakes, but they've become empty shells of what they used to be. with nicer graphics.

dl will always have a special place in my heart as the first game that made me lose my innocence and embrace my inner do-hentai masochist, but come on this is just saddd. i mean, is it just me or do the new characters look completely undateable:










( ꒪⌓꒪) 。。。#DONOTWANT

there's also a third guy but he looks like some kind of BL-fanservice lovechild and im not even going to bother. like, srsly maybe this whole mess was just a grand scheme to make laito from the original lineup seem more appetising appealing by comparison.










(grossingmeoutsince2012) (stillgross)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I miss when anime wasn't popular/mainstream. Just going to the video club and discover a new one that looked cool and made your jaw drop on the floor because of the gore and mature theme when you sat down to watch it.


----------



## Kinable

:ditto I feel the same way about the internet. I miss the old 00s internet, now everything sucks like YouTube for example. Videos used to be creative and fun but now it's as big and corporate as Television. Everyone runs their channel like a business using click bait and stretching their videos 10-15 minutes long for more ad revenue. It's not about broadcasting yourself anymore but instead selling yourself. There are some great small channels but good luck finding them.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Thought this was pretty cool,


http://imgur.com/t


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Will Super Mario Party and Super Smash Bros Ultimate have CPUs? I would rather play against them than other players most of the time.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> I miss when anime wasn't popular/mainstream. Just going to the video club and discover a new one that looked cool and made your jaw drop on the floor because of the gore and mature theme when you sat down to watch it.


Over here in the UK it was the same vibe for me and my friends. Also late at night or very early hours of the morning you would get the odd bit of Manga on here and there like Fist of the North Star or sometimes full series shown over a few weeks. It was exciting to see if the video recorder had actually recorded them, or if your dad hadn't realised that you were recording and you got to see the "adult" material (and sometimes the cricket?!)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Kinable

It's pretty much true for almost everything. Music, movies etc. So many things seem mediocre and unimaginative nowadays unless you go into the indie genre, then you still find originality and people who actually are passionate and not just corporate. Everything is produced to please the masses and reach as many people as possible. That's why most people are unsatisfied and corporations use media to lie and hype their products because it's pretty much pure vomit.

I definitely agree with youtube. It has been taken over by hyperactive screaming morons and the really good channels worth watching are buried under all that garbage. It's a shame really. Most of my favourite channels have less than 100k subs. Most have less than 3k.

@whereistheoffswitch

Haha, I remember those days of catching random anime late at night and programming the VCR to record episodes. I always got pissed when my mom or brother stopped the recording midway because they saw the red light and assumed it wasn't supposed to record. Pissed me off to no end since there was no way to watch those anime other than tv.

I would stay up until 4 often to catch anything new too. They were good times, man.


----------



## Barakiel

When I played New Vegas for the first time I was able to successfully raid the Fort and assassinate Caesar not too long into my first playthru, after a few tries of course (it helped having Arcade Gannon by my side). Now, I'm getting my head handed to me whenever I backtalk someone or try anything risky, even with Veronica punching things :| maybe I should invest in some decent armor, at least I hope that's what is causing my issues (as opposed to me just being bad at the game now).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Barakiel said:


> When I played New Vegas for the first time I was able to successfully raid the Fort and assassinate Caesar not too long into my first playthru, after a few tries of course (it helped having Arcade Gannon by my side). Now, I'm getting my head handed to me whenever I backtalk someone or try anything risky, even with Veronica punching things :| maybe I should invest in some decent armor, at least I hope that's what is causing my issues (as opposed to me just being bad at the game now).


I used to play F03+New Vegas with Tales of two Wastelands and that hard mod for New Vegas(project Nevada). By God killing Caesar was no small feat and I managed to with a full super sledge build, going full melee and just grenades lol. There's no way I could do that now after not playing for so long. But I had perfected that character on paper, picking exactly the right perks and stat points and weapons+companion. It had taken me a while to min-max that melee dude but it was destroying things in a few hits on normal/hard difficulty with the hard mod. It was my best playthrough and my last. Haven't touched the game since. But playing through both games was too long and I got burned bad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like how I got flagged for downloading Dark Souls Prepare to die edition and not Dark Souls remaster lol.

Either way, Prepared to die with dsfix and texture packs looks so much better than the remaster anyway with no frame dipping to boot. Remaster looks like **** and runs like **** too.

Dark Souls: cash grab edition is more like it.


----------



## cybernaut

Battlefield 1 is great. Haven't 'really' played any form of a war/combat game sense COD MW2 and COD MW3.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hope this RGB trend on motherboards, video cards, and water cooling parts comes to an end soon.

I mean, we have RGB power cables now...










From:
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12908/lian-li-launches-strimer-rgb-psu-cable

This is a bit much in my opinion lol


----------



## Barakiel

Advice from Kiryu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825216926058061826


----------



## Barakiel

Neo said:


> Got Yakuza 0 pre-loaded and ready to go Aug 1st. Can't wait.


I actually made my last post without even seeing this  I picked up my copy of 0 a few days ago too. It's my first time playing the series, not counting a demo of the first game I played as a kid. I like how karaoke and minigames coexist with a dark and serious storyline.


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve had Yakuza songs stuck in my head all week.

Breakin’ the laaaaaww
Breakin’ the worrrldd 

and of course-

Don don don, donkey! Donkey, jote!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

DOOM Eternal looks awesome!


----------



## Solomoon

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate keeps looking better. I'm not 100% sold though until they have Krystal. Joking, but not really. They're saying it might have a substantial story mode which might seal the deal for me.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I saw this about a week ago and it made me smile


----------



## JerryAndSports

When you lose to a true no skin and you have max shield and a gold scar and high ground. Yes, this just happened to me on fortnite...


----------



## Red2N

JerryAndSports said:


> When you lose to a true no skin and you have max shield and a gold scar and high ground. Yes, this just happened to me on fortnite...


Ouch.


----------



## TuxedoChief

The amount of games I've bought on day one can be counted on one hand.

If Id doesn't back down from this salt-mining effort, DOOM Eternal will be one of those games.


----------



## Barakiel

Even when things aren’t going exactly the way I’d like them to, I at least have Chuggaconroy’s Earthbound playthrough to look forward to every night. Anyone else out there watching that as well?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Iconic &#128514;


----------



## Barakiel

Barakiel said:


> Even when things aren't going exactly the way I'd like them to, I at least have Chuggaconroy's Earthbound playthrough to look forward to every night. Anyone else out there watching that as well?


Nevermind lol, he hasn't uploaded in two days.


----------



## Barakiel

I didn't know this video existed until now


----------



## 8888

I bought Litecoin today, only 0.0010 of a Litecoin to try it out. I payed 5 cents. I don't expect to get rich on this investment, I just wanted to get into it for fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## 8888

I think I have finally fully figured out how to use my Steam account, I don't know why I couldn't figure it out sooner.


----------



## momentsunset

I'm going through Zelda breath of the wild withdrawals. It's at my brothers place right now and I won't get to play for another week. 

I'm still undecided about something. If I cosplay Link, should I go all out and try to be male, since that's what gender Link is and would be more true to character, or should I be a female version of Link, because I could get a bit more creative with that? Hmm.


----------



## Solomoon

The world premiere trailer was a lot better than the recent trailer for AC Odyssey. Hope it's the best AC yet.


----------



## ShadowOne

momentsunset said:


> I'm going through Zelda breath of the wild withdrawals. It's at my brothers place right now and I won't get to play for another week.
> 
> I'm still undecided about something. If I cosplay Link, should I go all out and try to be male, since that's what gender Link is and would be more true to character, or should I be a female version of Link, because I could get a bit more creative with that? Hmm.


i say definitely be a girl version of Link if that's what you'd prefer, especially if you feel you can be more creative with it. I wouldnt be boxed in just because the character is male

People even speculated that BOTW's playable character was Zelda, i think, because he's a little androgynous and people couldnt tell in the first reveal


----------



## Solomoon

Speaking of girls, I'll probably play as the female assassin in AC: Odyssey. The main reason being that in most games you play as male including the Ezio trilogy I just beat. I'm curious what changes, if any, that picking the male or female character makes.


----------



## ShadowOne

sooo..i havent had a gamebreaking bug in a very very long time

But I'm officially stuck on Hellblade. Finished a big chapter, and now the loading of the next chapter i fall through the floor and the game gets stuck. every time i load it, it does it

I used to suggest this game, but wont any longer. this was the big developer that microsoft got to compete with sony's exclusives? good ****ing luck with that...

edit: whew. found a save online and only had to replay 5-10 minutes. thank you internet. still wont recommend a bugged up game to people


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

In my Youth i never were good at anything. I was not good at Sports, at Math, at Everything.


I always thought i "was good at Videogames" since it is my Hobby since i was 14 Years old. 

I mostly play Online Shooters like Overwatch and Quake Champions and the Rest is Offline Stuff.

But i am not really good at any Single or Multiplayer Game. I am the Kind of Guy who can play Shooters like Overwatch or Quake Champions for Years every Day and never really gets good at them. I enjoy them and i play them every Day but i an average at Best or even below average.

In Overwatch i dont even play Competitive, i just play QuickPlay or Arcade because i hate it when other People yell at me in Voicechat when i am bad in Competitive.

In Quake Champions i play Duels and i am not Bad at them, sometimes i win, sometimes i lose. But i am average at Best.


The Same goes for Singleplayer Games. I have many Games i cant even finish because i am so bad at them. I still buy them and i enjoy playing them but i am too bad to finish them.


In Gothic 1 the first Enemy killed me  I never touched that Game ever since.






Are you Guys really good at Videogames or do you even play Competitive Overwatch? 

Can you truly say that you are good at Videogames or are you just average like me?




I always envied People who were good or even very good at anything. May it be Painting or Videogames or any other Thing.


I never had something where i truly was good in. The Best for me was always average.


----------



## ShadowOne

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> I always envied People who were good or even very good at anything. May it be Painting or Videogames or any other Thing.
> 
> I never had something where i truly was good in. The Best for me was always average.


Na, I play a lot of games and I'm not good at them. I do okay at overwatch, but I can quickly get my *** handed to me (granted i go periods of not playing for a long time because of other games).

Rocket League, I've put an insane amount of time into and I'm pretty bad at it. I feel like the weak link pretty often. especially now, i'm so ranked up i only get put in games with people that are REALLY good at it..i want to reset my rank lol

I play games to have fun. and to get as good as some of these people you have to put unfun time into it. So i dont worry about how good i am. Just that i'm good enough to have fun (if you suck and get destroyed, its not fun). There's also some games i just wont play because i know i wont be good enough to have fun (super smash bro's, overcooked)


----------



## ShadowOne

*sigh* nevermind..i still recommend hellblade despite the unpolishness of it. might partly be because i'm on pc and not console. i dont care what people say about pc's being superior to consoles. Might look better, but consoles just run way smoother, speaking in generalities, unless youre spending a bunch of money every year to keep your **** totally top-of-the-line

But senua's acting and facial animations are amazing (watched a vid and i guess she's not even an actress, which is crazy). and how they tackle mental illness in a video game was the best ive seen. the last scene with her mom is intense af


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I'm surprised at how impenetrable Hearthstone is, at least to me as an experienced player of other genres. I've played through the tutorial stuff before, I know the basic mechanics but beyond that I'm having trouble getting started, even knowing what class I want to play. 

I think the problem comes down to a massive gap in learning resources for player of a skill level between absolute newb and advanced player. I go look for advice on what deck to play and every deck I find apart from the starter one has legendaries in it. Being a newbish player, I have absolutely no inkling I could replace these legendaries with, and chances are the deck wouldn't work without them anyway since they all have uber unique effects. It doesn't help that the meta shifts every once in a while and the card selection grows humongous, raising both the skill floor and ceiling.

Then I go look up my class on Youtube. I get videos of players sitting there playing the game with the latest FOTM decks I guess. No rundown of what they're doing, barely any commentary. Minutes of silence at a time. I think the content is oriented more to people who know what the hell they're looking at and looking for. So I guess I'm supposed to play my starter deck like a clueless bum and hoard arcane dust until I have enough to craft someone's deck on Icy Veins that will likely become obsolete with the next expansion.


----------



## Barakiel

I should get back into playing Animal Crossing, I wonder if it would be good for me.

My villagers are going to be so upset with me though..


----------



## Korcari

Why does Anthem have to be a thing? Because it was in development, the ME team got shafted... and _worse_, because it's in development... DA4 is soooo far away. Dragon Age is like... my stress sponge. I don't think I can accurately express how much I love trying to come up with theories/piecing together the bits of lore you find scattered about in the game and in the various books.

Ah I'm just so impatient.


----------



## ShadowOne

Korcari said:


> Why does Anthem have to be a thing? Because it was in development, the ME team got shafted... and _worse_, because it's in development... DA4 is soooo far away. Dragon Age is like... my stress sponge. I don't think I can accurately express how much I love trying to come up with theories/piecing together the bits of lore you find scattered about in the game and in the various books.
> 
> Ah I'm just so impatient.


lay your hands off my Anthem...I've wanted an Iron Man game for the LONGEST time and this is the best i'm going to get lol.

I do wish there wasn't so much time between ME and DA games though


----------



## Korcari

ShadowOne said:


> lay your hands off my Anthem...I've wanted an Iron Man game for the LONGEST time and this is the best i'm going to get lol.
> 
> I do wish there wasn't so much time between ME and DA games though


I'm just not super big on MP (might be the SA talking or the... y'know... lack of friends to play with haha). The gameplay looks great, but I'm a bit worried about recycled story elements after one of those trailers... we'll see. 
I'd have no qualms if they weren't redirecting so much attention to it that they let their main franchises fail. I don't think Andromeda was nearly as bad as people make it out to be, but it didn't get the developer attention it deserved... which is shocking to me since it's bigger than DA in popularity.... or was.... 
I might try Anthem though... provided I can play solo or with one other person... I'm still not clear on if that's doable. I'm just bitter. :rain

It's been long enough for DA4 (and/or just another DA installment). We might get it in 2020. -_- They're already on the voice acting stage _I think_.


----------



## ShadowOne

Korcari said:


> I'm just not super big on MP (might be the SA talking or the... y'know... lack of friends to play with haha). The gameplay looks great, but I'm a bit worried about recycled story elements after one of those trailers... we'll see.
> I'd have no qualms if they weren't redirecting so much attention to it that they let their main franchises fail. I don't think Andromeda was nearly as bad as people make it out to be, but it didn't get the developer attention it deserved... which is shocking to me since it's bigger than DA in popularity.... or was....
> I might try Anthem though... provided I can play solo or with one other person... I'm still not clear on if that's doable. I'm just bitter. :rain
> 
> It's been long enough for DA4 (and/or just another DA installment). We might get it in 2020. -_- They're already on the voice acting stage _I think_.


that's totally fair with the MP. I know Sea of Thieves was disappointing, but I wanted to try it out and couldn't because that game really seems like you need other people. even worse, you need more than 2 people. I played Destiny with my brother but he might not be in the mood/schedules conflict/etc so i'm hoping Anthem has a better structure than Destiny with all of that

I really enjoyed Andromeda, too..i hate how the internet just dog piles on games sometimes. That whole situation seemed weird. I tend to blame EA for everything lol. Any arm that is all business and no art/development, im skeptical of


----------



## Korcari

ShadowOne said:


> that's totally fair with the MP. I know Sea of Thieves was disappointing, but I wanted to try it out and couldn't because that game really seems like you need other people. even worse, you need more than 2 people. I played Destiny with my brother but he might not be in the mood/schedules conflict/etc so i'm hoping Anthem has a better structure than Destiny with all of that
> 
> I really enjoyed Andromeda, too..i hate how the internet just dog piles on games sometimes. That whole situation seemed weird. *I tend to blame EA for everything* lol. Any arm that is all business and no art/development, im skeptical of


That's fair. DA2 was their fault, after all. :roll
Which, even that game, I think did some things well. The crap parts weren't Bioware's fault. lol

I really don't get why the internet took a hatchet to Andromeda. I can't believe Bioware released a game that didn't get to release DLC. I still want to know what happened with the Quarian ark, dammit.

You interested in Cyberpunk 2077 at all? I'm weirded out by CD Projekt opting to make that first person.


----------



## ShadowOne

Korcari said:


> I really don't get why the internet took a hatchet to Andromeda. I can't believe Bioware released a game that didn't get to release DLC. I still want to know what happened with the Quarian ark, dammit.
> 
> You interested in Cyberpunk 2077 at all? I'm weirded out by CD Projekt opting to make that first person.


Haha. Same here. All the teasing and hoping to see some reference to Tali. Was there supposed to be dlc and it got canned?

I haven't watched the gameplay of cyberpunk. I saw like 20 seconds of some but I didn't want to start watching it in the middle of the video. I like the future 80s setting a lot. I just didn't like the Witcher 3 as much as everyone else, so that's the main thing holding me back from jumping in 100%. But I can't deny the quality of the game itself so I think if I like the gameplay, I'll be into it


----------



## Korcari

ShadowOne said:


> Haha. Same here. All the teasing and hoping to see some reference to Tali. Was there supposed to be dlc and it got canned?
> 
> I haven't watched the gameplay of cyberpunk. I saw like 20 seconds of some but I didn't want to start watching it in the middle of the video. I like the future 80s setting a lot. I just didn't like the Witcher 3 as much as everyone else, so that's the main thing holding me back from jumping in 100%. But I can't deny the quality of the game itself so I think if I like the gameplay, I'll be into it


Yeah, it was all set up for the quarian ark dlc. They dropped it. <.<

I'd actually probably agree with you about TW3. But I don't think I got through enough of it to have a worthwhile opinion... I can respect that it was less fetch questy in its spare time than the TES games or Inquisition (and tbfh the painfully tedious misc tasks planetside in Andromeda). It was solidly story-oriented even in its side quests which is a plus for me.

I'm also just spoiled by Bethesda & Bioware (etc) though in that I like games more when I can customize/develop the MC. Call me needy.


----------



## Rickets

Having so much damn fun with Sunset Overdrive.....it really is underrated imo. More than worth the 12 bucks I paid after finding it a bargain bin.

The parkour is so much fun and satisfying. I just finished the Fizzie boss fight and it was a blast.

A really refreshing change from the more serious games I usually play. Wish there were more like it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

"Rangers lead the way!" 

Have had the Modern Warfare 2 soundtrack stuck in my head almost all day. Haha.


----------



## ShadowOne

wow. hollow knight is some good shiz


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Everytime I build a second base at the start of a game, it always gets overrun by enemies...

Also, managed to beat Outlast without yelling once...but holy crap my heart kept jumping.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I was thinking of playing Outlast on the hardest difficulty but I learned if you die, you start from the very beginning...naaa, I'm all good...I'm not very good at running from the enemies in Outlast and don't feel like dying cause I did something stupid. 


For October...might go through Alien Isolation again.


----------



## ShadowOne

The Condition of Keegan said:


> For October...might go through Alien Isolation again.


halloweeeeen. i forgot about Halloween. i was so focused on spiderman and red dead, i didnt think about a Halloween game lol. Might be my time to finally get RE7


----------



## Nekobasu

Rickets said:


> Having so much damn fun with Sunset Overdrive.....it really is underrated imo. More than worth the 12 bucks I paid after finding it a bargain bin.
> 
> The parkour is so much fun and satisfying. I just finished the Fizzie boss fight and it was a blast.
> 
> A really refreshing change from the more serious games I usually play. Wish there were more like it.


Wow I have owned Sunset Overdrive for years but have not played it even once. I have hundreds of games I have never played.. 

Heard it is really fun tho, I need to give it a try


----------



## Paper Samurai

Have a lot more fun playing indie games now than AAA stuff. Going to save a fortune not having to upgrade my PC for a while heh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paper Samurai said:


> Have a lot more fun playing indie games now than AAA stuff. Going to save a fortune not having to upgrade my PC for a while heh.


Indie have some pretty amazing games. I barely even look at triple A games now. Other than certain ones. Its always the same handholding let us tell you a story little gamer boy bull****.
I stick to games I know and love now(Dark Souls series, Doom, Stalker) with mods, mods, mods. And I try some indie games like Death's Gambit, Salt and Sanctuary, Dead Cells. Mainly into the hard games I guess lol. Didnt give Hollow knight a shot yet but I plan too.

I cut my gaming time to one hour a day so im limited in what I can play now


----------



## Paper Samurai

Scrub-Zero said:


> Indie have some pretty amazing games. I barely even look at triple A games now. Other than certain ones. Its always the same handholding let us tell you a story little gamer boy bull****.
> I stick to games I know and love now(Dark Souls series, Doom, Stalker) with mods, mods, mods. And I try some indie games like Death's Gambit, Salt and Sanctuary, Dead Cells. Mainly into the hard games I guess lol. Didnt give Hollow knight a shot yet but I plan too.
> 
> I cut my gaming time to one hour a day so im limited in what I can play now


 I've done something similar in the last few months (cut down on game time) and it's really made me appreciate games that are shorter and more polished in terms of gameplay and what you're actually doing most of the time when playing them. AAA games, with the odd exception seem to be about cut scenes, hand holding stuff like you said and fetch quests/grinding. I mean It's all very well having 100 hours of gameplay, but when 50-60 hours are basically filler it feels like your doing the digital equivalent of house work lol.

Indies are usually 10-15 hours long, but they have enough variety that you don't feel like they've out stayed their welcome.


----------



## mt moyt

i want to get my noble by tonight. ill use my resource packages if i have to, but i wanna start training it by 10pm at the latest. so i can send it out before i sleep


----------



## cybernaut

Note to self: No more 13 inch laptops.Ever. It was cute & convenient during my school days. But now since Im getting deeper into crap like cybersecurity & programming, bigger screen = better. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

NiTech said:


> Note to self: No more 13 inch laptops.Ever. It was cute & convenient during my school days. But now since Im getting deeper into crap like cybersecurity & programming, bigger screen = better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If it's more than 13 inches, it's got to be heavy and huge. May as well get a desktop at that point.


----------



## Paper Samurai

NiTech said:


> Note to self: No more 13 inch laptops.Ever. It was cute & convenient during my school days. But now since Im getting deeper into crap like cybersecurity & programming, bigger screen = better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 You can always plug your laptop into a separate bigger monitor. I Use to do that myself when I had a small laptop and needed to move around a lot. With that being said it's basically a desktop at that point, so it kinda defeats the purpose of it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Lord of the Rings Online: ''The Beleriand damage type is useful against spiders and insects, and ancient evil.''

So it's useful for fighting off the uprising of R'lyeh _and _a termite infestation? Now that's what I call utility.


----------



## mt moyt

I stopped playing tribal wars. I remembered why i quit the last time. I haven't slept longer than 6 hours a day in the past month because of it lol. Then i lost all my troops in a bad attack so it's a good time to stop


----------



## roxslide

Anyone know any good horror manga? I'll even take creepy pastas or r/nosleep I guess.
Just in the mood for it.

I reread Shojo Tsubaki and am currently finally reading Tomie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wow, Balder swag sword and shield in 3 balder knights. Thanks, RNG.


----------



## Barakiel

roxslide said:


> Anyone know any good horror manga? I'll even take creepy pastas or r/nosleep I guess.
> Just in the mood for it.
> 
> I reread Shojo Tsubaki and am currently finally reading Tomie.


The only one I've read is The Enigma of Amigara Fault, I've also heard of Kiseijuu and got distracted watching an action scene compilation on Youtube tonight. The concept behind it is interesting, but I don't think I'd want to watch it any more than that tbh.

Also I used to read stories on r/nosleep a lot, the most memorable one for me is World's Best School Psychologist which isn't really that creepy but it's short and worth the read imo.


----------



## komorikun

Let's see how long my devices will last. I bought them:

*Laptop: November 2014*

*Phone: April 2015*


----------



## Barakiel

Sometimes villagers can be a bit too relatable for my liking..


----------



## cmed

Playing with a keyboard and mouse on PC ruined console gaming for me forever. Trying to aim and shoot with a controller is like trying to eat with chop sticks when you're used to eating with a spoon. My Xbox is pretty much an overpowered Roku now.


----------



## Solomoon

There are benefits to being a computer gamer, like modding, higher end graphics, etc. but I've always preferred console gaming.


----------



## Kanarko

SoulCalibur 6 network test is pretty amazing. 15 characters, 9 stages, even an option to change colors. The game is really fun, has awesome characters. Ivy is my favorite as of now. I have my eyes on SNK Heroines for a 2D fighter, then there's Street Fighter V which is still my favorite online fighting game and now SoulCalibur 6... lots of great fighting games lately! I will try to get it day one just to support the developer (they said that if the game won't do well, there won't be another SC game). I'm sure it will be a fun game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I want to get some of that Onimusha Warlords remake.


----------



## Barakiel

I haven’t felt like playing video games recently, yet I’ve wasted a lot of time watching other people play them on Youtube. :|


----------



## Kanarko

Monday - easy day. 
Then Tuesday - Fist of the North Star Lost Paradise comes out. Ah, quickly-quickly! I need you now. <3


----------



## Kanarko

Yaaay, Fist of the North Star was shipped and will arrive tomorrow. Though, they shipped it with UPS which means I'll be able to play it close to midnight. >_< UPS always delivers late here.

I hope the game is good. It's not made by Ryu ga Gotoku main team, but it should be good!


----------



## ShadowOne

Spiderman donnnne. I hope they wait a few years till the next one since I'll be burned out the next while. Also hope they can branch off into other games so they aren't locked into one franchise.

Going to 100% it and play hollow knight till rdr2


----------



## Barakiel

The last few times I’ve played Animal Crossing: New Leaf I didn’t really enjoy it too much. I could never reset my town but I feel like the charm that game had for me is gone now. It’s a shame ‘cause playing it everyday and having something to look forward to was good for me. I wonder if I’ll enjoy the upcoming Switch release.


----------



## Kanarko

Barakiel said:


> The last few times I've played Animal Crossing: New Leaf I didn't really enjoy it too much. I could never reset my town but I feel like the charm that game had for me is gone now. It's a shame 'cause playing it everyday and having something to look forward to was good for me. I wonder if I'll enjoy the upcoming Switch release.


I think, part of the game's charm vanishes when you realize that they'll do the same things / say the same things and it doesn't matter what your actions are... I hope Switch release will have more depth and variety in it, just actions and consequences, more of these time-tied events.

That said, I myself loved the game during those 50 hours I spent with it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

At one time, this was my dream computer.....






And yes. The specs really did seem awesome then. :lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Super Mario Parry and I love it so much! Wish for a few more boards but it's great overall.  I don't know why but it makes me more hyped for Super Smash Bros Ultimate. I'm very excited for it!


----------



## Overdrive

:lol


----------



## Kanarko

I'm getting really fed up with this self-hating culture of anime fans. Being called a "weeb" is *not okay*. "Otaku" was somewhat neutral and not as vulgar, but this new "weeb" thing is just abuse in the worst form possible, and people accept it.

I really want to write an article about this and raise awareness on the topic, but English isn't my native language... well, if anyone sees this message, remember: "You are *not
* a weeb, otaku or anything they'll call you. Loving something is okay, love yourself and things that make you happy no matter what it is - some "silly moving pictures", idols or side-scroller shooting games - be happy and don't let haters, abusers and elitists ruin you".


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Solomoon

Not like I have friends to play Super Mario Party with anyways but I'm disappointed they didn't put in the little extra effort to make it great. From the sound of it the minigames are pretty much good but the boards themselves and some stupid decisions really holds it back.


----------



## Rickets

Shadow of War is a big upgrade over the original. It's so fun unleashing Graugs, Drakes, Caragors, Spiders and Ghouls etc on Orc fortresses. And I love the individual personalities of each army Orc.


----------



## 0589471

Barakiel said:


>


Poor Olive lol I have a confession...I would dig holes and trap the animals for fun. Worse I would lure them into pitfalls and hit them with my butterfly net


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Getting wrecked in Skyrim requiem. But at least im not facerolling the game content as the dragoncorn at level 10 anymore.


----------



## Kanarko

Registered on Resetera. My only few gaming forums were SAS and MyAnimeList but I was always disappointed with how little content there is and how nobody plays that much / cares enough.

ResetEra seems to have tooons more people and fandom but I'm not sure I care, heh. I think I've reached the point where discussing something seems pointless to me.


----------



## Going Sane

i wish to learn more about cars because mechanics are as corrupt as politicians that's why most of them are broke despite stealing hundreds of dollars from people.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Kanarko said:


> Registered on Resetera. My only few gaming forums were SAS and MyAnimeList but I was always disappointed with how little content there is and how nobody plays that much / cares enough.
> 
> ResetEra seems to have tooons more people and fandom but I'm not sure I care, heh. *I think I've reached the point where discussing something seems pointless to me.*


Resetera will cement that feeling.


----------



## Kanarko

TuxedoChief said:


> Resetera will cement that feeling.


Yup, you are absolutely correct.

Actually, I just came back from ResetEra and it did cement this feeling. 
I browsed it and I was very disappointed. I thought there would be less elitists and memes, all of that jazz but oh-oh, was I wrong.


* *




The worst thing was when I accidentally went into a topic about some upcoming sci-fi game where the TC complained that the game doesn't have enough black characters. He made screenshots of the trailer with annotations "white dude #1", "white gal #2" and then went on and on saying that the game is racist.
I went and sent a long message trying to say that it's not racism... needless to say, the TC sent me a message saying "lolz, what the **** are you talking about?"




Sometimes I want to talk to others, but seeing all of this is just making me want to stop using Internet altogether. What's the point if it's nothing but sadness and hate? What good is there for me if I'll know that person A liked/disliked the same thing I did?


----------



## Kanarko

Internet is a good source of information, but why the hell do I need this information if to get it I need to ruin myself, accept this abusive, angry nature of the Internet?


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I've waited for RDR2 for such a long time but surprisingly enough I'm tempted to get the new COD instead because it looks really enjoyable. I just got a new PC and would like to have something new to play on it rather than buying RDR2 for console, then having to pay for Xbox Live as well when RDR2 might come out on PC eventually anyways. Plus I wanna wait and see how Rockstar handle RDR Online before buying it.


----------



## Barakiel

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Poor Olive lol I have a confession...I would dig holes and trap the animals for fun. Worse I would lure them into pitfalls and hit them with my butterfly net


Wow, and I thought I could be mean to my villagers. 

Jkjkjk, I once screamed Wolfgang's name in a megaphone right next to him and left him feeling depressed and not wanting to talk with me, that was probably the worst thing I've ever done. He moved out shortly after that, he was the first villager I truly missed not having in town but I guess I deserved that huh. :blank


----------



## Kanarko

I still haven't decided what game to get this month.

Warriors Orochi 4 - love Musou, but only the anime adaptations. I've played Samurai Warriors 4-II, Warriors All-Stars and just couldn't accept the lack of story in those games. From the looks of it, Warriors Orochi has a better story but I'm not sure... I don't want another disappointment for 60$, so I'll probably wait up with Orochi. Uhhh, I kind of want it, though...

Red Dead Redemption II - RDR 1 is the first game in which I've literally lived. I remember waking up at Summer mornings, playing the game and just walking around, looking at the beauty of Dying West, hunting animals, etc.. Also RDR 1 heavily boosted my English skills since I wasn't fluent back then but the game was not localized to my language. I could understand 40-50% of the text but it really did improve my skills. 
RDR II, though... I'm not on board with the new protagonist and the game looks a bit too... slick? Not sure how to explain this but I have lowered my expectations.

SoulCalibur VI - I actually thought that this game is going to flop but to my surprise, West does like it and it will sell good enough. I wanted to get it no matter what to support the developers and the style, but it looks like that won't be necessary. I still really want it, but I'm not sure I'm okay with paying 60$ for it. Fighting games are like a side thing for me, though I really love them. What drives me with SC VI is the sexiness and the characters.

Not sure... maybe I won't get anything as a compromise, haha. There are some games from previous month that I really-really want, so again, not sure... I love being a gamer but I wish games weren't so expensive. I can't do more than one per month, the new one.


----------



## Kanarko

TuxedoChief said:


> Resetera will cement that feeling.


By the way, they blocked me yesterday, heh.
"Dismissing concerns of representations in gaming" is the reason.

If you read my previous post, I explained what the topic was and how that guy literally counted white people in the trailer and said "not enough blacks". I sent a good message and I do believe it was respective and nicely composed. Long story short, I said that if it's okay to have all-black films, then it is perfectly okay to have all-white films, if equality is what they want. I made a few examples of what happens with art if it gets filled with social messages and etc., etc... again, my post was nice and I am sure it was not offensive.

Yet I am banned. Apparently, having an opinion that it's okay to have all-white and all-black stories is not allowed there, but saying "there are too many white dudes" is fine. 
Well, I'm kind of glad they banned me because I have a habit of feeling lonely and going on forums and then being depressed about the lack of quality of chat on mentioned forums. + I wasn't planning to use Resetera anyways.

Anyway, that's what happened. I think, USA is reaching a very dangerous point of its history with this anti-racism which turns into the same thing what racism is (there are two ends of the line, but only one is the middle) and it's sad because half of the world sees USA as the culture, country to look up to. It's all very sad...


----------



## Kanarko

Kanarko said:


> I still haven't decided what game to get this month.
> 
> Warriors Orochi 4 - love Musou, but only the anime adaptations. I've played Samurai Warriors 4-II, Warriors All-Stars and just couldn't accept the lack of story in those games. From the looks of it, Warriors Orochi has a better story but I'm not sure... I don't want another disappointment for 60$, so I'll probably wait up with Orochi. Uhhh, I kind of want it, though...
> 
> Red Dead Redemption II - RDR 1 is the first game in which I've literally lived. I remember waking up at Summer mornings, playing the game and just walking around, looking at the beauty of Dying West, hunting animals, etc.. Also RDR 1 heavily boosted my English skills since I wasn't fluent back then but the game was not localized to my language. I could understand 40-50% of the text but it really did improve my skills.
> RDR II, though... I'm not on board with the new protagonist and the game looks a bit too... slick? Not sure how to explain this but I have lowered my expectations.
> 
> SoulCalibur VI - I actually thought that this game is going to flop but to my surprise, West does like it and it will sell good enough. I wanted to get it no matter what to support the developers and the style, but it looks like that won't be necessary. I still really want it, but I'm not sure I'm okay with paying 60$ for it. Fighting games are like a side thing for me, though I really love them. What drives me with SC VI is the sexiness and the characters.
> 
> Not sure... maybe I won't get anything as a compromise, haha. There are some games from previous month that I really-really want, so again, not sure... I love being a gamer but I wish games weren't so expensive. I can't do more than one per month, the new one.


I doubt anyone cares, but I ended up purchasing SoulCalibur VI.


----------



## Kanarko

I hate selling on Ebay but being a gamer, I just have to because there really isn't any other platform where you can sell your gaming things quickly and conveniently. 
Buying on Ebay is a somewhat good experience, but selling... don't do it unless you're a middle class person with money to waste. I've been tricked by customers 2 times, I've had to deal with their aggressive behavior and loose nerves just because of 5-10$. It's not worth selling something on Ebay unless the price is good.

I had to sell something on Ebay again and I am very worried... the thing I'm selling has some scratching which I didn't mention in the listing. I only noticed it now and I wouldn't really call it scratching, just lines and you can see them only under light... it's not critical. 
I asked the buyer if it's okay, waited for an hour - no reply. So I went ahead and prepared the shipping labels. I'm really scared that they'll say "no, it's not okay" or something when I already paid for shipping or they'll scam me again...

Uh, I guess it is worth gambling.


----------



## Solomoon

The music of Persona 5 worms it's way into your soul.


----------



## Kanarko

Worms?


----------



## Barakiel

I used to find the 'Majima Everywhere' system in Yakuza Kiwami interesting enough to watch a few videos of people getting into all those wacky zany adventures with him, but now that I've been playing the game myself I regret going through with it when I had the chance to stall it and focus on the main story. It's annoying, but at the same time I think it's supposed to be (to some extent) so I feel like I'm not allowed to complain about that.. but the novelty of Majima pole-dancing for Kiryu or dressing up as a hostess wore off pretty quickly for me, and I also don't like how it conflicts with the main story.


----------



## Barakiel

Kanarko said:


> Worms?


----------



## Kanarko

Barakiel said:


> I used to find the 'Majima Everywhere' system in Yakuza Kiwami interesting enough to watch a few videos of people getting into all those wacky zany adventures with him, but now that I've been playing the game myself I regret going through with it when I had the chance to stall it and focus on the main story. It's annoying, but at the same time I think it's supposed to be (to some extent) so I feel like I'm not allowed to complain about that.. but the novelty of Majima pole-dancing for Kiryu or dressing up as a hostess wore off pretty quickly for me, and I also don't like how it conflicts with the main story.


It doesn't conflict with anything. Be more open-minded and the answer will find you.


----------



## Kanarko

This place is so dead. What, anxiety people just eat and sleep all day long?


----------



## Rickets

Far Cry 5's soundtrack is so very good. Every song I come across I get addicted to.


----------



## Kanarko

Rickets said:


> Far Cry 5's soundtrack is so very good. Every song I come across I get addicted to.


how come?


----------



## Rickets

Kanarko said:


> how come?


Just lots of catchy ear worms for me


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stalker: Dead Air looks like a good stalker game. 

It's prettier than Misery and runs much better too thanks to Open Xray engine.

Open X-Ray, Open Morrowind(you can even play Morrowind on Android OS), And a working from beginning to end multiplayer for Morrowind. Modders are putting all those triple-A companies to shame.

Meanwhile Bethesdumb can't even make a single player Fallout game anymore.


----------



## Meisha12

Fargo


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I snorted cocaine and ran non stop from one end of Zaton to the other. I wish my real life was that fun.


----------



## Solomoon

I was kinda hyped when I first heard that The World Ends With You was coming to The Switch. But I'm glad I didn't immediately buy it because reviewers are saying the controls aren't good and that would likely annoy me something serious. Maybe I'll rethink it if they ever fix things with a patch.


----------



## Barakiel

I never played Pokemon Go all to much, but I still appreciate this post.


----------



## Solomoon

I'm obviously not hating on The Witcher or Nier: Automata, I've heard pretty much only good things about them, but it's kind of funny that Soul Calibur 6's second third party character is from another game I haven't played. These days there are just too many games (and those games often so long) that it's difficult to get to all of them.

She shows up after Ivy in this trailer.


----------



## AllGlad

Don't think I will ever pay full price for a game. Recently got Mass Effect Andromeda for cheap, can't really be bothered to play game again (after a couple of hours)... 

It was a game that possibly, I would have considered paying full price for... but i realize that if I paid full price for a game and I couldn't bother to play it more than a couple of hours, it would be huge waste of money.


I think ultimately, a good game can be enjoyed well after it's been released. It helps having a huge library of games that I haven't played


----------



## Barakiel

I remember Undertale helping me get my mind off things when I first played it, I’m hoping Delta Rune does the same for me now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blizzard, you have fallen low.

Diablo on mobile at blizzcon? And no mention of a new Diablo game? Is this april fool(lmao) 
Are you ****ing serious? You deserve all the hate, you pricks.


----------



## cmed

Every time I log on to GTA online I swear it isn't 5 minutes before a modder has me floating on a stream of fire while wearing a dunce cap or something. 

Rockstar is trippin' if they think I'm gonna buy Shark Cards to play a game they can't even moderate.


----------



## roxslide

Rewatching TNG. Had a weird idea to draw moe Picard but I googled it and this is alright I guess. I'm not sure if this satisfies the image I have in my head.

also


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Whatever application Windows 10 uses to open pictures takes forever to start up and sometimes crashes. Oh, but gotta have all those editing tools handy in case I want to put a sepia filter on my lewds.


----------



## Deaf Mute

They finally uploaded this BUTTTT, it's not the same as the movie with the low bass voice too hnngggggggggggnhngnhng :crying:






Probs my favourite part of the movie and that jar alien is so cute lmao


----------



## Solomoon

Final Fantasy XV was going to have a second season of DLC that has been cancelled except for the Ardyn DLC. I beat FFXV and never went back for the DLC. Rarely do I get DLC period and I wasn't entirely in love with the game's combat so the main game was enough for me. It does suck for those that were excited for it though and the team that was working on it.


----------



## 0589471

Solomoon said:


> Final Fantasy XV was going to have a second season of DLC that has been cancelled except for the Ardyn DLC. I beat FFXV and never went back for the DLC. Rarely do I get DLC period and I wasn't entirely in love with the games combat so the main game was enough for me. It does suck for those that were excited for it though and the team that was working on it.


The DLC they released so far was worth it imo. Gave more into the other guys' background and was pretty well done, added to the missing pieces in the story. Plus Ignis's opened up a whole other possibility. I enjoyed the game on it's own but just saying they were welcomed additions in this case.  Kind of bummed they cancelled future ones, I wanted more of Luna's story. I loved Aranea so it was cool she was part of Prompto's.


----------



## Solomoon

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The DLC they released so far was worth it imo. Gave more into the other guys' background and was pretty well done, added to the missing pieces in the story. Plus Ignis's opened up a whole other possibility. I enjoyed the game on it's own but just saying they were welcomed additions in this case.  Kind of bummed they cancelled future ones, I wanted more of Luna's story.


I'm glad you liked it. I did enjoy the characters so I can see the value in exploring them more, I'm just a hard sell on DLC. Luna was actually the one I voted for way back when they asked fans. Sucks that her's was cancelled.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking of getting an iPad. Don't know if I really need it though. Good price. $330.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/apple-...i-fi-128gb-space-gray/5201502.p?skuId=5201502


----------



## komorikun

"Enhanced Mobile View" of this website atrocious. It's all blank space and adverts.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> "Enhanced Mobile View" of this website atrocious. It's all blank space and adverts.


oh god yeah. I always turn that off lol up until recently I have only been able to use my phone to access the site there was no way I would use the "enhanced" mobile view


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh god yeah. I always turn that off lol up until recently I have only been able to use my phone to access the site there was no way I would use the "enhanced" mobile view


It just sucks that the Desktop Version doesn't have "Dark theme" but Enhanced Mobile View does. Cause I like to browse SAS a little bit after I turn off the lights before sleeping.


----------



## Solomoon

Final Fantasy X when you're older: Man, this one eye symbolism is really blatant with Seymour. Not only is his third eye outlined by his markings but his aeon has only one eye visible.

Final Fantasy X when you're young: "Hey Moon, you reach Seymour Butts yet?" - Friend


----------



## komorikun

BleedingHearts said:


> Gotta go all the way to the bottom of the page on desktop for dark theme
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/iCYRh85h.jpg


"Desktop" when you are using a cell phone not when using a laptop. I don't know why they call it Desktop version though when it's really mobile version.


----------



## 0589471

BleedingHearts said:


> Gotta go all the way to the bottom of the page on desktop for dark theme
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/iCYRh85h.jpg





komorikun said:


> "Desktop" when you are using a cell phone not when using a laptop. I don't know why they call it Desktop version though when it's really mobile version.


Yeah, on my phone I see the option to change it but when I select "Dark" it doesn't generate. The page refreshes and stays on Light.


----------



## komorikun

Yeah, I don't want to use full version when on the phone. The page is waaaaay too big for a cell phone. It's weird I've only ever been able to get the full version to work on my phone once. I click on it and it goes straight back to desktop version.


----------



## 0589471

BleedingHearts said:


> Yeah that was on my cell phone. You have to turn it on Full Version though, it's glitchy to get it to work I guess on the phone. :stu
> 
> 
> * *


Oh, oh!! I clicked to another page and it switched to dark. Haha. Thanks!


komorikun said:


> Yeah, I don't want to use full version when on the phone. The page is waaaaay too big for a cell phone. It's weird I've only ever been able to get the full version to work on my phone once. I click on it and it goes straight back to desktop version.


You can't zoom in and out? I use full version and can view just fine. I zoom out so it fits to screen. I mostly use the actual site for posting VMs and checking blogs but otherwise I operate from Tapatalk for simplified thread viewing & posting.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh, oh!! I clicked to another page and it switched to dark. Haha. Thanks!
> 
> You can't zoom in and out? I use full version and can view just fine. I zoom out so it fits to screen. I mostly use the actual site for posting VMs and checking blogs but otherwise I operate from Tapatalk for simplified thread viewing & posting.


I can zoom in and out, yeah. Does Tapatalk have a dark version?


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I can zoom in and out, yeah. Does Tapatalk have a dark version?


Unfortunately I don't think so =/


----------



## 0589471

BleedingHearts said:


> I don't use Tapatalk but from within the app Settings>Night Reading Mode should work.


haha see, I even tried looking and couldn't find that. Thank you again


----------



## komorikun

Anyways, it's not a big deal. Not a lot of action on SAS lately so. I'll just stick to reddit for my before sleep (lights out) internet browsing. Reddit has lots of nice apps to choose from.


----------



## Barakiel

Watching PiroPito’s Minecraft playthrough has kept me sane these past two weeks.


----------



## Solomoon

I'm glad Super Smash Bros. Ultimate looks pretty cool. The Switch needed it. World Of Light appears to be a substantial story mode and 75 characters should keep it interesting.


----------



## Barakiel

Barakiel said:


> Watching PiroPito's Minecraft playthrough has kept me sane these past two weeks.


Actually playing Minecraft myself has helped too. I remember back in 2014 there was a Minecraft server that a few posters here basically chose as our official SAS server (don't think it was actually hosted by anyone here), I wish we still had something like that.

If anyone here wants to try playing Minecraft together feel free to hmu!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Its great to see all the interesting mods that come out for the classic Doom game.

A Splatterhouse mod!






And this one looks so good! It's Total Chaos!


----------



## ShadowOne

i think im going to give up on 100%'ing Hollow Knight.

This third trial of fools er whatever is ****ing crazy...and i dont know where else to go

guess i'm in the market for a new switch game


----------



## Rickets

Thief (2014) was a pretty good game, 7/10


----------



## Barakiel

Weird and sad how I’ve been able to memorize both the family and given name of more than a few Yakuza characters without trying, but I can’t remember a single one of my classmates’ first names. :blank


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Thinking of getting an iPad (2018 128gb). Don't know if I really need it though. Good price. $330.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/apple-...i-fi-128gb-space-gray/5201502.p?skuId=5201502


Or maybe I should get a Chromebook. Not sure how comfortable an IPAD will be in bed. I'm getting sick of hauling my laptop and mouse back and forth between the living room and bedroom twice a day.

This one will be $130 on Black Friday.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...memory-night-charcoal/6239912.p?skuId=6239912

I'd prefer to get ASUS though. Have my eye on this one. Only 2.2 pounds!! But I don't think it's going on sale.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-1...mmc-flash-memory-gray/6302580.p?skuId=6302580


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Solomoon

Shortly after I beat the game The Completionist does it for his channel. Of course he 100% it, which took over a hundred hours more than I put it in.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My God, the atmosphere in this game, and the lighting effects+storms.
It puts many modern games to shame.


----------



## ShadowOne

its frusterating not being into obviously high-quality games

Persona 5 and Xenoblade Chronicles 2 are both obviously really good (based off of reviews by people who like those games), and they have some good deals on black friday. I just really have no interest in the gameplay of either of them. I need a new switch game too, and xenoblade seems like itd be a good one for the system.

Super Smash Ultimate falls into the category too. Granted i've only played that series like 5 times in my life, but i dont understand the game at all. A 10 year old kicked my *** at that game


----------



## 8888

I'm surprised Bitcoin prices are still down.


----------



## ShadowOne

i could go outside...


or i could play red dead 2 WHICH IS LIKE BEING OUTSIDE

brilliant


----------



## komorikun

I ordered the iPad. heheheheheh while drunk.

If I don't like it, I suppose I can give it to my sister. Talked to her today after avoiding her for months...avoided her for no reason really. Having it shipped to my workplace.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I ordered the iPad. heheheheheh while drunk.
> 
> If I don't like it, I suppose I can give it to my sister. Talked to her today after avoiding her for months...avoided her for no reason really. Having it shipped to my workplace.


Awesome. I hope you like it enough to keep it.


----------



## Solomoon

The Announcer is the real MVP


----------



## ShadowOne

Solomoon said:


> The Announcer is the real MVP


lol. i really wish i understood how to play smash bro's. I've honestly only played it like 5 times in my life, and every time was a **** show.

But it's clearly going to be a great game and a reason to own a switch. So I'm kind of torn


----------



## Solomoon

ShadowOne said:


> lol. i really wish i understood how to play smash bro's. I've honestly only played it like 5 times in my life, and every time was a **** show.
> 
> But it's clearly going to be a great game and a reason to own a switch. So I'm kind of torn


If your first time playing a game is with other people that are experienced at it that can throw you off. Especially something like Super Smash Bros. which has a lot of differences compared to other fighting games. It takes a while to get comfortable with something new. Even for me with Brawlout, kind of a Super Smash Bros. clone, it changed things just enough that I sucked at it until I played for a while and got better at the mechanics.


----------



## ShadowOne

^totally. Just stinks I'm going to have to pay 60 bucks and hope it clicks for me at some point. Gamefly would be useful sometimes


----------



## ShadowOne

My Black Friday late night was modest. 

Got resident evil 7, X-Men apocalypse (screw you, I liked it in the theater lol), infinity war, and IT for 40 bucks.

Would've gotten watch dogs 2/far cry 5/assassin's Creed Odyssey, but couldn't justify them while just starting red dead 2. And probably buying smash in a couple weeks


----------



## Solomoon

I did Gamefly once. Now instead I just go to Gamestop and trade in games when I'm done with them. That works for me because I live close to a Gamestop. But yeah, it can be hard to say if a game is for you or not, waiting a while and listening to a lot of reviews can always make it more clear.


----------



## Suchness

Post Malone had a crazy PC built for him. Skip to 4.47 to see it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Jesus, a pack of twelve dogs randomly came out of the swamp and cheeki breekied my ****. And then the zone said "get out of here, stalker with your Toz 34"


----------



## Suchness

Fallout 76% off lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Suchness said:


> Fallout 76% off lol.


lmao *Fall*off price sale 76% rebate!

Imagine the people who paid 76$ for it :lol


----------



## Suchness

Scrub-Zero said:


> lmao *Fall*off price sale 76% rebate!
> 
> Imagine the people who paid 76$ for it :lol


It's crazy to come out of Bethesda, seems like an early access game.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Suchness said:


> It's crazy to come out of Bethesda, seems like an early access game.


Not really. Bethesda's in-house games have been exceptionally buggy, unfinished pieces of software for about 16 years now. You'd think they're relying on the modding scene to literally finish developing the game that they paid for.

I can understand to a degree, though. They are enormous open world games that are no doubt difficult to debug.


----------



## Suchness

ShatteredGlass said:


> Not really. Bethesda's in-house games have been exceptionally buggy, unfinished pieces of software for about 16 years now. You'd think they're relying on the modding scene to literally finish developing the game that they paid for.
> 
> I can understand to a degree, though. They are enormous open world games that are no doubt difficult to debug.


It's not just the bugs but how empty the game is. In a year or two it'll be the game it was supposed to be.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Suchness said:


> It's not just the bugs but how empty the game is. In a year or two it'll be the game it was supposed to be.


Oh, that is unusual then. I haven't played Fallout 76 but I've hear that it kinda sucks right now. It's kinda sad that this is what's become of the Fallout series...


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lmao someone made a Fallout 76 mod for Fallout 4. It removes nearly all NPCs and puts you in full open world mode, and its done as a mockery obviously. I'm laughing at that way too much. 

Bethesda is close to being in trouble now. Lawsuits on the horizon.


----------



## Rickets

Post-Apocalypse themed games seem to be all the rage right now. 76, Far Cry New Dawn, Rage 2, Metro Exodus, Days Gone. And The Outer worlds seems to have some elements blended with it's space theme.


----------



## Suchness

Metro Exodus should be great.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

420 Peryite it.


----------



## ShadowOne

cant decide if i should get smash bros...

ive barely played it in the past. and i dont really have friends to play it with...but i want it


----------



## ShadowOne

Bought it. Into it


----------



## Solomoon

Part of me wishes I already knew who the last 4 Smash characters will be but I guess it's fun to speculate. I wonder how many Persona spirits they'll have.


----------



## 0589471

Solomoon said:


> Part of me wishes I already knew who the last 4 Smash characters will be but I guess it's fun to speculate. I wonder how many Persona spirits they'll have.


I have been playing nonstop with my brother unlocking people. Haha.  I have some favourites I prefer to use and I have to say, not overly fond of Zelda's look. I know it's from one of the games, just not a favourite design of mine.


----------



## Solomoon

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I have been playing nonstop with my brother unlocking people. Haha.  I have some favourites I prefer to use and I have to say, not overly fond of Zelda's look. I know it's from one of the games, just not a favourite design of mine.


That's awesome you play together. I used to play games with my brother back when I lived by him. I kind of miss playing with others since I usually won, at least that's how I remember it lol. Zelda has always been a good character and her face is cute but maybe they should have went with her BoTW style.


----------



## 0589471

Solomoon said:


> That's awesome you play together. I used to play games with my brother back when I lived by him. I kind of miss playing with others since I usually won, at least that's how I remember it lol. Zelda has always been a good character and her face is cute but maybe they should have went with her BoTW style.


It's cute just very anime-y for me. I pretend it's her fire emblem crossover art style or something haha. Which I love those games and like that they're incorporated in it as well.

Awww yeah I enjoy playing it with others more than solo. I'm also not GREAT at it, so it helps


----------



## Solomoon

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> It's cute just very anime-y for me. I pretend it's her fire emblem crossover art style or something haha. Which I love those games and like that they're incorporated in it as well.
> 
> Awww yeah I enjoy playing it with others more than solo. I'm also not GREAT at it, so it helps


Having Zelda and Link in Fire Emblem actually sounds like a good idea.  I haven't got into the series but maybe Three Houses will be the one that brings me in.

Lol, well you're probably getting better the more you play, either way it's fun because the items and final smashes keeps it fresh and unpredictable. That's why it's always been my favorite fighting game.


----------



## ShadowOne

ahmahgahhhh. i had Incineroar at like 169% and i still managed to **** up and lose. i've lost like 3 times to this ***

My main characters (as a newb) have been: 1) Link 2) Samus 3) Bayonetta. Bayonetta might move up if i use her more


----------



## ShadowOne

i was lent a playstation vr. Astro Bot is great. I dunno how they turned this generic, nothing character into something I want to own

It's very tempting to actually buy it. I just can't really justify it. I would do it if i didnt have real games to play, but there's stuff I want for the forseeable future. Hope these companies (especially sony) stick with vr


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love the feeling of progression(hobo phase) of going from a poor fresh adventurer who can't kill a bandit to wiping the floor with a whole group, and I like that they can still kill you if you're not careful. Killing my first Vampire was scary as hell. Thank you, Requiem.


----------



## ShadowOne

I'm putting red dead as my third favorite game. I thought it was going to be a clear GOTY

The realism and details are amazing and maybe the best ever in some aspects. But what I loved in the first one was that the Strangers missions were sooo good. And this time they opted to make a bunch of "find all of these things in the huge *** world" chores that is a huge knock for me. Like...dinosaur bones rockstar?


----------



## Fun Spirit

I was playing this game called "Aliens Attack" on my new mobile Browser APP: Opera Mini. I'm not going to lie. This little game was fun. You are suppose to shoot the aliens that are shooting at you. You collect points that look like army badges to me after you kill an alien. If lucky you may find a health badge that increase your health by 1 heart. Eventually you fight an alien boss. After his defeat you move on to the next stage.

For every X amount of aliens killed you can upgrade your "Hero." They had Arnold Schwarzenegger who they changed his name. It was his face but a different name. They also had Mr. T but he was under a different name. You could use your points to buy weapsons. You could either buy an Armor that would give you 3 extra "heart symbol" on your life bar. {You have only 3 hearts}, a better gun which made your fireball-looking "bullets" increase in size. I swear it look like a fireball. Anyway it made the alien die quicker. A grenade and a magnet that allow you to collect the point badges easier after killing an alien.

So far I manage to get to stage 2. I died on the second alien boss. He had a double blaster. By the time I get to him I have only 1 heart left. The game seem to rarely give out free hearts on stage 2. I tried all the weapon options. The better gun and armor is more of a help for me because I tend to lose hearts quickly and it makes killing a boss go quicker and on stage 2 it take more blows to kill an alien. So far it seem that I am only able to have 2 upgrades at a time. You have to choose wisely because if you die you have to start over. You lose all of your upgrades but not your total alien kill amount or the Hero you unlock. If you pick a new hero after upgrading you lose those upgrades.

I like this game because it is fun and it is part of the APP browser. I don't have to download a game on the Google Play Store. It is built in. The downside is that sometimes when I move the character left and right the game have a tendency to want to go act slow. It does this whenever I upgrade. This game think it's slick. Trying to go slow on me after I upgrade or change a Hero.

NOTE: I censor the guy's weapon with a flower. LOL. I'm not about to get banned.

I will talk about my likings for this new Browser another time. I just wanted to talk about this game.
















_ Sent by Fun Spirit formally Black As Day using Tapatalk_


----------



## ShadowOne

I'm glad I can handle VR for the most part. But i definitely dont feel 100% after playing for a while. Right after taking off the headset my head gets all hot like i'm sick er something and can feel a little queezy. But damn, it's a good medium


----------



## Overdrive

That moment when you're at Jumptown loading up some widow in your cargo and an Hammerhead is popping up on your radar and really which it's friendly because if not it's gonna be a wreckfest lol, those Star Citizen moments...


----------



## roxslide

I was going to post this in the "show the last thing you bought thread" but I'm too lazy to look for it and also I bought the star trek books a few weeks ago but why do I even bother wondering why my social life is in shambles hahaha


----------



## 0589471

I see this a lot on here, but in the game that's hilarious. Should I join?


----------



## exceptionalfool

My lenovo laptop has had the crappiest sound out the box I've ever heard from an electronic device. Flip phones from 2005 had better sound quality than this. Audio-enabled greetings cards and refrigerator magnets have better sound quality than this. It's like listening to a pair of headphones from five feet away. It is such that if it was designed to be this poor, they shouldn't have bothered putting speakers in the thing at all. :con


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I see this a lot on here, but in the game that's hilarious. Should I join?


You should definitely join.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> You should definitely join.


Haha you're probably eying the Goku part. The girls only part led me to decline


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha you're probably eying the Goku part. The girls only part led me to decline


I only saw Goku, nothing else made sense :yes


----------



## Kevin001

Got a razer kiyo webcam but the microphone is really low ugh.


----------



## Barakiel

Barakiel said:


> I love how the Animal Crossing equivalent of Christmas is called "Toy Day". It's just so honest about the reason for the season isn't it?


----------



## Kevin001

Worse case scenario I wasted money but meh its fine. I'll stick the the brand I'm familiar with next time.


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin001 said:


> Worse case scenario I wasted money but meh its fine. I'll stick the the brand I'm familiar with next time.


Charmin? :grin2:


----------



## Rickets

Thinking of getting a cheap 4k TV for gaming https://www.kogan.com/au/review/kogan-50-4k-hdr-led-tv-series-8-ju8100/

Anyone else here have experience with cheap ones like this? Especially if it's just used for gaming? There seems to be a lot of mixed reviews.


----------



## Suchness

Rickets said:


> Thinking of getting a cheap 4k TV for gaming https://www.kogan.com/au/review/kogan-50-4k-hdr-led-tv-series-8-ju8100/
> 
> Anyone else here have experience with cheap ones like this? Especially if it's just used for gaming? There seems to be a lot of mixed reviews.


Should be alright if it arrives damaged, you can return it for another.


----------



## Rickets

Suchness said:


> Should be alright if it arrives damaged, you can return it for another.


I haven't seen a 4k one cheaper anywhere else, not even close. This one has HDR, 3840 x 2160 res. I'm no expert but it seems like really good value.


----------



## Suchness

Rickets said:


> I haven't seen a 4k one cheaper anywhere else, not even close. This one has HDR, 3840 x 2160 res. I'm no expert but it seems like really good value.


You get what you pay for. The brightness on that tv isn't high enough to take advantage of HDR and the motion engine won't be great but if you're used to gaming on TV's in similar price range than you probably won't notice it. It has low response time so that's a good thing for gaming. Should be good overall.


----------



## Solomoon

The thing about Smash Bros. Ultimate is some of the spirit battles require maximum cheapness to win. I beat M. Bison by doing nothing but Sheik's jump up and down B move repeatedly. That's also how I beat Dr. Wily's spirit battle where you have to fight eight Megaman in a row and then Dr. Mario. I guess what I'm saying is, if you're having trouble with stamina matches, you may want to Sheik it.


----------



## roxslide

I need a new fandom I'm so bored of everything lol

A few months ago I tried really hard to get into supergirl because the fandom seems pretty active but the show is so boring yikkkkes I can't watch it anymore


----------



## ShadowOne

i wish i could play red dead 2 on-the-go. I could sit in bed and take a 10 minute horse ride, but it sucks having to sit by the tv and what-not. the switch ruined me

I guess i could stream to my vita, but then id have to find my vita


----------



## ShadowOne

a said:


> Or... make your own ...


whaaaaat. thats crazy

but i'm much too lazy


----------



## Solomoon

Best kids game series ever.


----------



## Kinable

We seem to finally be getting closer to a video game crash, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## ShadowOne

i dont know how i feel about what i've seen from Anthem. I want it to be good, and part of it looks good, but a part of it looks a little boring

But i guess destiny is the same way where it's fun to play but boring to watch

I've also heard nothing on if it can get repetitive like destiny where the game is just set up for you to play the same missions several times


----------



## Suchness

Bungie separating from Activision is HUGE news.


----------



## 0589471

This made me laugh.


----------



## Solomoon

Before Smash Ultimate it was Injustice 2 that turned a fighting game into a collectathon with it's Multiverse mode. It was a neat concept with a lot of flaws, mainly being overly hard for the good items. Some will say I just suck at that game which is fair enough. Regardless it was fun to get clothing and stuff like that. Ultimate's World Of Light was a far better implementation of the idea even if it changed apparel for spirits.

I seriously expected Dead Or Alive 6 to do something similar to, and hopefully better than, Injustice 2. As far as I'm aware DOA2 Ultimate started the collectathon costume craze by some characters having as many as 20 unlockable outfits. Then DOA5 became an absurd DLC fest with heavens knows how many costumes if you paid tons and tons of money. Which was why I figured the new game would have to do something like Injustice 2 and other recent fighting games.

Well, it kind of is, there are some unlockables, and a seemingly simplistic and limited quest mode, but at the moment there doesn't seem to be much meat on the bone. So I'm probably not going to get the game anytime soon as it's difficult for me to justify buying fighting games without an emphasis of things to do for just one person. Maybe it'll prove me wrong in time.


----------



## Fever Dream

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> This made me laugh.


:laugh: I mean, headmaster Cid created an army of teenage mercenaries that bond with memory destroying monsters. So you know, it's not all that surprising.


----------



## 0589471

Fever Dream said:


> I mean, headmaster Cid created an army of teenage mercenaries that bond with memory destroying monsters. So you know, it's not all that surprising.


hahaha, omg that's true! Teenage armies.


----------



## Barakiel

The flight levels are the main reason why I’ll never 100% complete Spyro.


----------



## Rickets

Antagonizing random NPCs in RDR2 will slow my progression in the game. Just too funny.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like that new Daughters of Ash mod for Dark Souls 1. 

I only watched a few playthroughs and I already feel the itch to play it. I'll pass, though. Dark Souls is one of the dangerous addictive games for me.


----------



## nosystemd

Rickets said:


> Antagonizing random NPCs in RDR2 will slow my progression in the game. Just too funny.


there was a pc game called the pandora directive where the only way to win was to be a nice person to the girl you had a crush on. she was actually very nice, but youre sort of a sarcastic classic noir private dick, and you had a nice side but you had to let it shine through or youd get one of the alternate endings.


----------



## ShadowOne

I want Ace combat...and I want resident evil 2 soon...but I don't really want to spend 60 on either of them. Plus anthem is next month and I have 2 unopened games and red dead 2 to play

Conundrums


----------



## Rickets

nosystemd said:


> there was a pc game called the pandora directive where the only way to win was to be a nice person to the girl you had a crush on. she was actually very nice, but youre sort of a sarcastic classic noir private dick, and you had a nice side but you had to let it shine through or youd get one of the alternate endings.


Yeah, I'm careful not to be too much of a jerk in this one cause I know it will affect which ending I get. Usually if I want to go full evil and rampage I just turn off saving. Then I can get release all the murderous desire.


----------



## Solomoon

It's not a huge deal to me personally as my experience with the Metroid Prime series is limited but, wow, pretty shocked that Metroid Prime 4 is going to be restarted from the beginning. Something similar happened with Final Fantasy 7 where supposedly two years of work was thrown away.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Quake 1.5 aka kind of very Brutal Quake

Thank the lord for modders and for them enhancing an amazing game tenfold.


----------



## Barakiel

I have a lot of memories from playing Team Fortress 2 on-off since 2013, so I haven’t really felt bad about the 1836 or so hours I’ve put into it until just recently. Now I can’t help but wonder where I’d be if maybe half of those hours went into consistently studying a language or practicing an instrument :/

At the same time it’s been a reliable way to socialize with people outside my family, and I guess that’s important too.


----------



## ShadowOne

i just tried the Anthem beta...


I couldnt tell wtf was going on...


why am i killing aliens?...who am i killing these aliens with? are these the right aliens that i should be killing?

I was killing a bunch of them and then i got a prompt that was like "youre outside the mission area, warping to your team"....im just like, then who tf was i just murdering?

Granted that was 20 minutes, but i didnt feel much of a desire to get the full game. The sound was great, flying was alright but i couldnt figure out how to hover without first having to fly..the guns felt weak and generic. The graphics made me feel like the xbox one x was a necessity but i dont feel like getting a new console


----------



## ShadowOne

I liked it a lot more giving it a second try

I'm still undecided till I hear how much content the game will have


----------



## ShadowOne

i discovered the character customizing part of anthem's beta



....im gunna get it


----------



## 0589471

*online game rant*
Ughh I messed up. Got all ahead of myself for winning the monster hunt event and beating out a real-money player (my usual nemeses), only to then throw all my rare items into the nightly event assuming I had everything maxed and nobody could outbid me. Totally forgot about the other currency in the game and don't have enough saved up to add to my points. (seriously though why so many variations on in game currency anyway)

It's going to take forever for me to regain all of the items I just used. =/ I just know some sneaky jerk is going to outbid me now because that's what they do. They throw tons of real money into the game to get extra materials and win these events constantly. I haven't participated in one yet, and now I'm going to lose it all. Ugh.

My faction has rules about stealing bids last minute before the event so I couldn't wait until last minute, which is basically what everyone else does anyway. Such a stupid system. Capitalism follows me even in the fantasy world. :roll sigh.
Gaming isn't like it used to be. 

...annnnd this is my life. yep.

-Edit: On the bright side my concerned rant was for nothing. Nobody outbid me. It's a quiet night and I won the event. Felt a bit anticlimactic since it was so empty. Got what I needed though and I won't have to put myself through that again. haha.


----------



## ShadowOne

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> *online game rant*
> Ughh I messed up. Got all ahead of myself for winning the monster hunt event and beating out a real-money player (my usual nemeses), only to then throw all my rare items into the nightly event assuming I had everything maxed and nobody could outbid me. Totally forgot about the other currency in the game and don't have enough saved up to add to my points. (seriously though why so many variations on in game currency anyway)
> 
> It's going to take forever for me to regain all of the items I just used. =/ I just know some sneaky jerk is going to outbid me now because that's what they do. They throw tons of real money into the game to get extra materials and win these events constantly. I haven't participated in one yet, and now I'm going to lose it all. Ugh.
> 
> My faction has rules about stealing bids last minute before the event so I couldn't wait until last minute, which is basically what everyone else does anyway. Such a stupid system. Capitalism follows me even in the fantasy world. :roll sigh.
> Gaming isn't like it used to be.
> 
> ...annnnd this is my life. yep.


i know these companies have to make money. they have employees (a lot of them) and bills and insurance for employees..but i fricken hate this world of microtransactions and pay-to-win so much. Luckily there's been enough backlash when they push it too far, but theyre just going to get sneakier and sneakier with it


----------



## 0589471

ShadowOne said:


> i know these companies have to make money. they have employees (a lot of them) and bills and insurance for employees..but i fricken hate this world of microtransactions and pay-to-win so much. Luckily there's been enough backlash when they push it too far, but theyre just going to get sneakier and sneakier with it


Haha, oh definitely. I mean I still play it, so I shouldn't complain. And you're right they need to make money off it somehow. Just sucks sometimes when they get sneakier and sneakier and make events extremely unpleasant and tempt you into using real money to make it easier. Sometimes it loses its fun when the rich players get online and just take over everything. A lot of people quit my server because the ruling faction is heavily carried by this rich Chinese guy. All your days of hard work can literally equate to nothing in seconds once he shows up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. I bought a very small bluetooth speaker with a card reader built in and have been playing around with it. It's only mono but I have been pretty surprised how good it sounds for such a tiny driver. I mean this driver is about the size of my thumb I'd guess. It's not hifi by any stretch but it's decent for something that sits by my bed and I play sleep sounds through it. I had some tropical rainforest sound playing earlier and it literally almost sounded real. I'm not sure if it's gonna be weird sleeping to that or not.


----------



## Ghossts

Anyone else super into cyberpunk and/or twin peaks?


----------



## ShadowOne

spider gwen looked fricken awesome in Into the Spider-Verse. Wish she had more screen time

I thought the story in PS4 Spiderman was decent, but Miles was really boring. Spider-Verse showed how the hell to build that character

Really good movie that i'm debating whether to see it again soon


...cept peter porker. that **** was dumb


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Are routers/gateways/modems/whatever supposed to be reset regularly or something?

It seems like ours tends to get really goofy every now and then and our internet speed goes to **** and the only thing that seems to clear it up is unplugging the damn thing for a few minutes and plugging it back in. Gets normal for a while (a few weeks maybe) and then gets crappy again.


----------



## 8888

I bought Litecoin yesterday and the price already slightly went up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8888 said:


> I bought Litecoin yesterday and the price already slightly went up.


How do you buy yours?


----------



## 8888

RelinquishedHell said:


> How do you buy yours?


Through Coinbase


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't remember Google requiring a phone number last time I set up a Gmail account. Is this new? I think they asked last time but there was a way to bypass it or delay it or something. This time there doesn't seem to be any way around it. No way am I giving Google our phone number.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@WillYouStopDave

I've noticed too. A free/cheap SIM card would do a trick, I think, but seems like an awful lot of effort to go through for a Google mailbox. There are other providers. Also, I've had to set up a Facebook account for someone and it asked for a face verification. What?!


----------



## Musicfan

Building a PC for my mum. Have about half the components already, everything should look sweet in this case.



Rosewill Nautilus Case
Asrock H81 Motherboard
i7-4790 cpu
8gb Samsung ram
250gb Samsung SSD
Antec Edge 650w psu
Corsair H60 Water cooler
EVGA 750 ti Superclocked video card


----------



## Al 42

I wish Nintendo did not call their console the "Switch" it always confuses my internet searches when I'm trying to research computer network switches. I think there is even a telecoms switch too, just to add to the search complication.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I really hope the Librem 5 turns out fine. :afr

Even if it fails, they've put up lots of stuff and have created lots of initiative for things others can pick up from.

I just finally want to have a smartphone that isn't getting replaced after only 2 years of ownership. Just think, people are now paying *a grand* for something they'll replace in two years. This is more so true for Android vendors than Apple because of their longer support cycle, but it doesn't mean older devices won't start wonking out due to "updates".

In the end, Linux (not Android) seems like the only way to actually own a phone without the vendor forcing you to upgrade to a new one. :roll


----------



## Chevy396

That Random Guy said:


> I really hope the Librem 5 turns out fine. :afr
> 
> Even if it fails, they've put up lots of stuff and have created lots of initiative for things others can pick up from.
> 
> I just finally want to have a smartphone that isn't getting replaced after only 2 years of ownership. Just think, people are now paying *a grand* for something they'll replace in two years. This is more so true for Android vendors than Apple because of their longer support cycle, but it doesn't mean older devices won't start wonking out due to "updates".
> 
> In the end, Linux (not Android) seems like the only way to actually own a phone without the vendor forcing you to upgrade to a new one. :roll


When you upgrade every version you get to sell the old one, so it's more like $500 or actually $250 per year over two years. Not bad for "owning" your own little AI assistant/slave.  But that privacy phone looks cool for drug dealing, hehe.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



Chevy396 said:


> When you upgrade every version you get to sell the old one, so it's more like $500 or actually $250 per year over two years. Not bad for "owning" your own little AI assistant/slave.  But that privacy phone looks cool for drug dealing, hehe.


 I could do that, but I'm more the type to buy something once and be done with it. I'm not into the "latest and greatest" like most are.

I'd also be one to worry about any data leftover on my phone. If there was a way to swap out the internal storage, I would. :lol

I'm sure I could get better deals by simply buying a budget phone or mid-range, but It's not worth it if those phones aren't being supported for any longer than a year (software-wise).

Really, there's no perfect solution, but the Librem 5 is looking good for what I would like it to have (i.e. privacy, among other things). As long as I can call and text, I'd be set.


----------



## exceptionalfool

My dad is in his 60s and just recently got a computer. He brought up hacking and seemed really impressed by that. He asked me if I knew how they did all that stuff and if someone would be able to do it on a computer like his laptop. Then he mentioned all that stuff that pops up and that he couldn't type fast like they do, and suddenly I'm thinking "..what?"










Oh. :lol


----------



## ShadowOne

I dont really like the setup of this battle royale craze...like i get it. but i dont like it

spend 10 minutes wandering around picking **** up..wandering around some more. and then 30 seconds of action and dieing

I know i've only played 2 games my entire life (1 fortnite, and 1 apex legends), so maybe its better when you actually kill people


----------



## Solomoon

This has a very different atmosphere and tone for a Square Enix game. Really didn't think the company would have another game for Switch this fast. I didn't get Octopath Traveler because I wasn't sure it was for me but this one grabs me a lot more.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

8888 said:


> Through Coinbase


Can I ask what are their fees like? I use Bittylicious and another site that I cant remember the name of but their fees could be cheaper (Bitcoin)


----------



## 8888

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Can I ask what are their fees like? I use Bittylicious and another site that I cant remember the name of but their fees could be cheaper (Bitcoin)


When I buy $10 of cryptocurrency through the Coinbase marketplace I am charged a $0.99 fee. When I sent a small amount of Ethereum to China I was charged a $0.30 international transaction fee. I'm not a miner so I also have to pay miner fees to send to someone. The miner fees for Bitcoin are paid in Bitcoin seem to vary greatly even on similar amounts of Bitcoin, not sure why. If I send to an e-mail address there are no miner fees.


----------



## ShadowOne

I really want to like Below

The look/vibe is amazing. The soundtrack is amazing, how it compliments the vibe. Combat feels good

And then they ruined it with tedious backtracking filled with loading screens, perma death, starvation and ambiguity. Not explaining everything is totally fine, and even starvation is fine. But how tedious and boring it is to deal with those things ruins it


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

8888 said:


> When I buy $10 of cryptocurrency through the Coinbase marketplace I am charged a $0.99 fee. When I sent a small amount of Ethereum to China I was charged a $0.30 international transaction fee. I'm not a miner so I also have to pay miner fees to send to someone. The miner fees for Bitcoin are paid in Bitcoin seem to vary greatly even on similar amounts of Bitcoin, not sure why. If I send to an e-mail address there are no miner fees.


Thanks for the information. I think that the mining fees are where most of my fee payments are going to but I guess it's a small price to pay for the savings I am making long term.
I will still hunt for better prices though!
EDIT: Just joined Cryptopay.me, they take 4% as a fee so not too bad.


----------



## Solomoon

I really want them to make a great Sword Art Online game based on the Alicization arc. The games in the past have done some good things like introduce new characters but the gameplay itself never quite hit the mark for me.


----------



## Rickets

It's far from perfect but I'm really addicted to Red Dead 2 right now. Way better than Rockstar's last effort that was gta v

I finally ran into the Lady in white in the woods and her nigh folk buddies. Let's just say, the alligators had a big meal that night.


----------



## MCHB

I've been geeking out over watches lately...


Case in point...I took the red keeper bits off the stock band that came with my watch and put them on the grey band I put on my watch and I think it balances the look out! 



I've also been trying to decide on a beater watch while at work and eyeing up a few Casio's just not sure what I want yet!


----------



## Barakiel

Apparently Kingdom Hearts is infamous for having badly written dialogue. I see dedicated fans of the series talk about it like it’s a cute quirk they’ve simply gotten used to, but shouldn’t that be a dealbreaker for what’s supposed to be a heavily story-driven game? (I’m assuming that it is, right? :um)


----------



## Solomoon

Barakiel said:


> Apparently Kingdom Hearts is infamous for having badly written dialogue. I see dedicated fans of the series talk about it like it's a cute quirk they've simply gotten used to, but shouldn't that be a dealbreaker for what's supposed to be a heavily story-driven game? (I'm assuming that it is, right? :um)


Kingdom Hearts as a series was designed for young people to be able to get into but it's from the same company that has made mature and complex games like Final Fantasy 7. So a balance is struck somewhere in the middle and one of the defining elements is the contrast between the darkness of the villains / Organization 13 and the light of the hero and most of Disney. Sometimes the tonal shifts aren't handled the best but a lot of it is just up to a person's taste. The actual gameplay is, to me, one of my favorite styles ever. I also like the story but the games do have their flaws.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think this makes a lot of sense, (I also didn't realise the Joker was in the background until just now because I was just looking at a thumbnail before HAH) even though I mostly ship Poison Ivy/Harley Quinn and Spideypool which the first is cannon and the second is much less crack pairing then I usually do, I mean it's still crack but it's self referential crack which is kind of unusual per my general track record.










Also I think this artist's (Stjepan Šejić) work is my favourite of them that I've seen (also love those goggles):














































http://img1.joyreactor.com/pics/post/nebezial-Poison-Ivy-DC-Comics-fandoms-2225265.jpeg

too big to embed:

https://i.redd.it/rdv71606h0h01.jpg

(also I found his deviantart and all his other work is great too.)

https://www.deviantart.com/nebezial/gallery/47267490/death-vigil

He has Nero fanart  (favourite character in FF VII DoC besides Vincent obviously, there wasn't really any fan content of him back when I played that game though, well at least from what I remember but that was in 2007.)




















* *









(did not watch video)

I mean:



> Um..I actually talk to Sejic fairly often. He is actually pretty much a "SJW". This would half amuse him and half piss him off....﻿


lol

There's like a place on the moon that people who use titles like that need to be.

And then earlier I came across this comment too:



> dumb *****es like posion and harley ive are fake ****** like most feminists on tumblr﻿


and their profile was:



> 1. Anti thot culture {3 wave feminists,instagram girls,musicly,younow,tumblr diagnosed mental females ,Trans Trender,Bisexual trenders,Stupid people that try to be political now a days only because trump ran for president .


which of course.

also the context for this was mostly a bunch of people discussing ships on a YT video so someone else was like:



> Sorry. Harley x Deadpool is the correct answer.﻿





> but deadpool isnt even DC...﻿


Yeah but tbf when does that ever stop him though.




Also (mostly unrelated, but now this post is about a bunch of things,) I saw this earlier (again,) and I don't think I paid attention to that last time I read that strip online somewhere, but actually ballerina cars is inspired lol:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Demon Souls fully playable on ps3 emulator 

I'll finally be able to try this game out at some point.


----------



## ShadowOne

I tried Ark, because it looked interesting when it was first coming out and they barely had any dinosaurs.

It was a **** show. That games gone off the deep end and it's been out too long with zero vision of what the creators want since all they wanted was what thousands of people wanted

Least that's what I got from my 30 seconds and thousands of purple dragon dinosaurs


----------



## ShadowOne

Crackdown 3 is fun in a "I don't have much going on in my life right now" kinda way


----------



## Musicfan

I wanted to record SlingTV without paying for DVR service, also Netflix. Subscribing to SlingTV, if you pay right away instead of a free trial they give you a free Roku Express. I dug up an old HDMI to standard video output device, and plugged that into a capture card in my PC. And thankfully it works, though only standard def quality. But I can record whatever with no issues.

Problem is the Roku and other streaming devices use HDCP over HDMI, which is a copy protection. So if you want to capture using a HDMI capture device you have to "trick" the signal, and one way is to use a HDMI splitter which ignores HDCP and gives you a clean HDMI signal. But doing research the Roku won't connect without a HDCP device. And I was lucky that the HDMI to standard video output devices I'm using does in fact offer HDCP connection but doesn't encrypt the standard def signal. So everything works well, but I'll order a HDMI capture device and try it with the Roku to see what signal it gets.


----------



## Solomoon

Witcher 3 gives you some weird feelings. There's this guy who worships some lady named Maid Bilberry and he gets into fights for her honor just because. So I humor him and take him to the cleaners twice. Then he finds me in town with two buddies and this time he's serious. They got weapons, I get out my sword, brutally kill them and he's just... he's dead. I think I sliced his head from his neck. I loot his body and he has a letter on him about his beloved Maid Bilberry. I guess I feel bad. I could have witched him to leave me be.

There's choices that aren't obvious at first. Like you're boxing this poor guy and he begs you to lose on purpose because he needs the money. But if you beat him and talk to him after the fight's over you can give him some coin. Then he thanks you and calls you master witcher.


----------



## Barakiel

I found someone on tumblr complaining about how they're getting second-hand embarrassment from all the Americans imitating British dialects (in the context of the upcoming Pokemon games taking place in a UK-inspired region), so I impulsively replied "It's just banter mate". Immediately afterwards I saw somebody else admit that it's making them feel self-conscious and instantly regretted doing that.  I was wanting to apologize but I'm having trouble finding the post now, so I guess I'll just have to wait for them to show up in my activity (that's assuming they reply back, I can't help but anticipate something negative now :afr)

It's a painful reminder of how I've seriously offended people trying to be funny or interesting in the past and how easily that can happen again if I let my guard down. But if I'm to be honest and fair with myself, I'm at least being more empathetic than a good deal of tumblr users. I've come across plenty who would happily mock that person and feel completely justified in doing so.


----------



## Solomoon

I said something kind of like this before but DOA6 could have been big if it took all or a lot of the DLC outfits from 5, put them in this game as unlockables in a fun mode similar to Smash's World Of Light, and then just make extra money by putting in more characters like Smash. Instead they're charging almost a hundred dollars for a season pass which consists mainly of DLC outfits.

It's like they aren't that interested in trying to make money at the initial buy in price of 60 bucks and are just waiting for it to go free to play like DOA5 did. The thing is that buying a bunch of costumes isn't really that fun but unlocking stuff can be.

Mortal Kombat 11 comes later this year. Maybe they'll get it right.


----------



## Noca

To delid or not to delid my 8700k is the question. Worth the hassle for prolly 200mhz in gains? Iunno. Maybe when I have to replace the thermal paste in a couple of years it will be worth the effort.


----------



## Musicfan

I upgraded my work computer from my old 775 PC to a 4770k PC. Runs much faster, but they weren't kidding about the temps. At 100 percent cpu it gets to about 165F and that's with a corsair water cooler.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was looking at the Median XL mod for Diablo 2 tonight and this guy had a character named Immortal Mobile.

I laughed my *** off and my day was made.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm not all that interested in the Detective Pikachu movie but I found this particular picture kind of cute:


----------



## ShadowOne

I just realized that Sony used the symbols that magikoopa shoots out...the wizard guy from Mario


----------



## 8888

Ripple is on Coinbase now so I bought $10 worth.


----------



## TuxedoChief

There are those who said this day would never come...

*What are they to say now?
*


----------



## Fun Spirit

Am I the only one who still remain logged in on social websites? I rarely signed out. I can be away but still signed in.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My internet is slower than molasses this morning. Even forums are loading slow. Stupid router probably needs to be rebooted again. Not doing it. Not in the mood to have my dad not understanding why he can't watch TV on the internet when the internet is momentarily down. I usually tell him that I'm going to reboot the gateway but he still comes to my door and tells me the TV went off and he doesn't know what's wrong with it.


----------



## 8888

Sold some Litecoin today, I got a good price for it.


----------



## Solomoon

I talked about Dead Or Alive 6 going free to play and it's already happening. At the moment it's apparently on Steam but not on PS4 in America. Maybe the failure of this game and Dissidia Final Fantasy NT, another fighting game going free to play, are a positive for gamers. The reason I say this is the barrier of entry for video games is pretty high. Even with me living by a GameStop and being able to trade games in I'd probably eat at least 20-30$ of the cost if I paid full price. Many games I'll simply never try because I don't want to gamble on whether it'll be worth it.

The free to play model has a lot of issues itself but it would mean being able to try more games. Maybe it'd be best if things become subscription based like on Xbox One with Xbox Game Pass.


----------



## Overdrive

Can't wait to be the 19th for Satisfactory !.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Love Death & Robots. Lovin it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

TuxedoChief said:


> There are those who said this day would never come...
> 
> *What are they to say now?
> *


That's cool. Halo 1&2 were such great games. I finished Halo SPV3 last year and it was a such great mod.

Now all id need is a Freelancer remaster.


----------



## 8888

Stellar Lumens was added to Coinbase so I bought some.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The hard drive on my old Acer 8930g laptop finally died. She put up a good fight and lasted about a 10 years (5 years as my main everyday pc) but at roughly 8.30am yesterday I made a decision to let her go as the tasks she had to complete were too demanding. Yes the tasks were only actions such as "Load Windows" but even this was a struggle. RIP "****ty PC" hard drive. 



To save my laptop from the bin I purchased one of these "SSDs" I keep hearing good things about (old news now yes I know) but my god, I can finally see what all of the hype is about! Dayum!!! Lovin it and I will grab 1 for my main pretty soon.


Lappy specs:



Windows 8.1

2.0ghz Intel Centrino 2 (dual core)
4gb ram
120gb ssd
512mb vram


I'm just in the process of grabbing all of the must haves (7zip, vlc, AVG etc) and have a collection of lower spec games to chuck on it including Forgotten Anne, Cuphead, Sunless Skies and a few others.



"You cant game on an old laptop!!!!".... you bloody well can 
Edit: haha wow things install how fast?!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I always wondered what people might think about some of the Runescape mechanics that involve these things lol. Seems like an interesting challenge really:






Haven't watched all of this, but wonder what they'd do about the hunting skill. Also they fail straight away lol, I don't play old school, but since my account is so old I went through all the old school content but at some point they replaced tutorial island and I think you just arrive in Lumbridge now so it might be possible to get further without that in the newer Runescape.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Switch seems interesting now that I know you can homebrew it and run emulators right up to PlayStation 1 on it.

And I just learned that you can play Morrowind on android too with OpemMW. I'm gonna have to try that one.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm sort of expecting to be disappointed by Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines 2. I hope that they can capture what made that game good.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Laptop refurb (new ssd) usage update! 



Tried to play System Shock on my laptop but I just can't get into that game, so I hunted for other games to put on my 2.0ghz dual core....... Kingdom Rush Frontiers was awesome, the original Doom is a master piece but I wanted something that I havn't done before. 



I am very very very late to the party, but, Half Life 2 ???..... HELL YEA!!!! Wow, cracking game. I've got loads of games to get through including DMC5, Metro Exodus and I've yet got to finish AC Odyssey (plus many others) but Half Life 2 is the one I seem to be most excited about.


----------



## ShadowOne

I am getting...absolutely wrecked in Sekiro


----------



## Musicfan

I picked my next toy: the Osmo Pocket 3-axis camera. Only problem is they require you to have a modern phone for activating so I'll have to upgrade that also. Was going to spend the money on a new video card. But it looks so amazing with buttery smooth video:


----------



## 8888

Sold small amounts of Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Basic Attention Token today on a private marketplace. Happy it sold so quickly but should have charged more for the Ethereum.


----------



## Musicfan

I found a Super Audio CD at a thrift store of organ music. Since I've never owned a SACD before I thought it would work in a normal CD player. It did but the tracks were normal CD quality. So doing more research I see you need to have a cd player that specifically works for SACD. And thankfully my dusty old PS3 plays SACD. The one I have is hacked so it should work with dumping software, and there is some out there but most of the links are broken. Instead I plugged in the A/V cable and am recording it at full resolution to my PC. And it sounds sweet. Like listening to live music. Doors and windows are shaking right now.


----------



## cosmicslop

still fresh 10 years later.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I grew up on the internet and watched it evolve, from AOL to chatango, from fansubs to corporate subs/dubs, from plugging an ethernet cable into the back of my GameCube to play PSO all the way to steam, I've been through a majority of its changes so I feel as if I have a decent understanding of where it came from and what it is today.

The internet just feels boring now, everything is so family-friendly and stale, gone are the days of shock and awe, of image boards and internet cowboys.
It's pleasant but lacks personality.

in contrast to the above statement it feels as if the interactions with said people have become more hostile overall, it feels as if all anyone wants to do is argue now, it feels as if internet companionship is almost dead and stress is the new norm.

I remember being able to somewhat confidently rely on being able to make a friend on the internet, whether it was browsing forums, lurking in chat rooms or messing around in a MMORPG's public chat, all it took was one subject to connect with someone and build a friendship/understanding.
Love Anime or manga? Favorite video game? Favorite movie? Into poetry? Like writing fanfiction? Listen to the same music? Any one of these things could translate into a cool discussion or a friendship that lasted multiple years.

Now I feel that it's the opposite.
The worst part is I don't know if I'm just jaded or I'm actually seeing a change.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> I grew up on the internet and watched it evolve, from AOL to chatango, from fansubs to corporate subs/dubs, from plugging an ethernet cable into the back of my GameCube to play PSO all the way to steam, I've been through a majority of its changes so I feel as if I have a decent understanding of where it came from and what it is today.


 The car I drive was purchased when you were 7 (and it's got the rattles and clunks to prove it :lol ).


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

WillYouStopDave said:


> The car I drive was purchased when you were 7 (and it's got the rattles and clunks to prove it :lol ).


No need to be condescending over something anyone can do, which is age and become older or trivial things like being born at an earlier date.

Also you should replace your clanker with something a little newer if thats the case, might be hazardous to drive something around that might be compromised by wear and use.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> No need to be condescending over something anyone can do, which is age and become older.


 Lighten up man. I was just kidding.


----------



## ShadowOne

I don't want to be at work....I just want to play sekiro


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Gotta love Steam In-Home Streaming. I *think* I've sorted out the best settings for streaming and so far I've been hammering Dead Rising 4 (feels good to chill and slaughter loadsa zombies whilst getting some stupid selfies with em, quite addictive!), and Wolfenstein II DLC streams well, need to check for FarCry5 and a few other games but yea I'm well chuffed. Also glad that I sorted the storage out for my lappy as it's quite light and nimble now.


----------



## 8888

Sold some ZCash today, I'm happy with the profit I made on it.


----------



## 8888

I now own some Augur (REP) for the first time.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

So it only took 8-10 years of owning this laptop to realise I can have 1080p resolution on the actual screen.

I shall explain:

You know how on computers and tvs and electronics (lots of consumer products) etc they sometimes have a sticker that displays and lets the consumer know all of the special features that the model includes, this has that.
It says, amongst others, things like

*8ms High-def response* *HDMI out* *CineSurround 5.1 speakers inside* *Tuba Cinebass booster* and also *FULL HD 1080 Playback*

My screen has also only ever showed a display of 1680x945. It is the highest option. I have been gaming at 1600x900 and surfing and emailing etc all at this resolution.
I was annoyed as on the sticker it clearly says FULL HD 1080 playback so when I first got the laptop I wanted to find out what was up with this and so onto the netty I went and it turns out that I can have the full 1080 resolution..... but only through an external source and that being through the HDMI output.

Anyway, cutting the already boring story short, the other day I found out that if you go through the nvidia thingy and tick "experimental resolution" or whatever, you can input a resolution of upto 1920 x 1080!! woohoo!!

So much more real estate and I lurve it!

So yea, it only took 8 or so years but I have now finally got the screen resolution I though I was getting allllll of those years back!


----------



## Fun Spirit

Every time I send my photos through Bluetooth from my laptop to my phone it always altered my lighting and coloring I think it is my phone. Leave laptop editing on my laptop and phone editing on my phone. Maybe I should try emailing my photos to myself and then save through phone because it seem that sending through bluetooth is messing them up.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Every time I send my photos through Bluetooth from my laptop to my phone it always altered my lighting and coloring I think it is my phone. Leave laptop editing on my laptop and phone editing on my phone. Maybe I should try emailing my photos to myself and then save through phone because it seem that sending through bluetooth is messing them up.
> 
> _Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


Do you use two different emails to do that?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Do you use two different emails to do that?


For a minute there you almost had me

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> For a minute there you almost had me
> 
> _Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


Haha, I'm serious. It should be simple but I don't even know. Can we send ourselves emails using the same email? It should be a simple thing to do, like a reminder or something. I can send myself a letter in real life, write, drop it off at the post office and get it soon after that.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Haha, I'm serious. It should be simple but I don't even know. Can we send ourselves emails using the same email? It should be a simple thing to do, like a reminder or something. I can send myself a letter in real life, write, drop it off at the post office and get it soon after that.


:rofl Stop stop :rofl

Do not drop nothing at a POST OFFICE.

You sound like your crawling in and out of conversation talk.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## ShadowOne

i wish i wasnt trash at fighting games. id buy mortal kombat 11

ill have to settle for watching youtube vids


----------



## rabidfoxes

Andromeda is pretty terrible, but I cannot stop.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShadowOne said:


> i wish i wasnt trash at fighting games. id buy mortal kombat 11
> 
> ill have to settle for watching youtube vids


Mobile Kombat 11. :crying:

Stick to watching it on youtube haha.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Tekken endings:rofl


----------



## Harveykinkle

Wanted to check out the hot meme stages on Smash Bros. stage builder but to do that you have to pay 20 dollars for Nintendo's online service. The price isn't that bad. Just don't think I'd really use it other than messing around on the meme stages for a couple of minutes.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I know the "Zombie/End of the World" thing has been done through and through but I've been reading (well, listening to on audiobook) to Ravaged World Trilogy by Iain Rob Wright. 

The 1st book I wanted it to take on a Dead Island (the gane) trait, and it kind of does but it throws a curve ball at you where at first I thought wth is this doing here, but it actually goes down quite well, and then the 2nd and 3rd book seem to go in the motion you would expect (I've just started the 3rd).


Really good stories imo and if you like that genre it could be worth a go. Good characters that you care about, decent amount of action and the one I've got is narrated really well.


----------



## unemployment simulator

that sonic trailer was a disappointment huh? not sure if anyones posted this?


----------



## Kevin001

Do all bluetooths sound like you're underwater? Wonder if you can listen out of an ear piece but talk out of a radio.


----------



## 8888

All my cryptocurrencies are up in price today, yay!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Daggerfall(now with Unity) best Elderscrolls game.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Librem 5*

The Purism guys seem to keep pushing their luck with their new services when the phone itself hasn't yet come out for deployment.

They need to keep their priority on the phone/OS. Everything else is kind of extra at this point.

The Pine phone is also looking pretty good. Apparently they're gonna get postmarketOS to run w/ Plasma Mobile.

I'd rather use Plasma Mobile than Gnome mobile. I'd also rather pay $100 bucks for something new like this rather than ~$500 for something just as new/unproven.

Guess we'll see what happens. I'll probably wait for gen 2 and stick with LOS on my XA2 Ultra.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

So Ive heard and read about possible ways to make it so the user really does feel like they are walking around a virtual area... something to do with the ear balance thing ...


The ear is one of the sensory organs that help us to hear. An interesting point to note is that the ear not only helps in hearing but also helps us to maintain the balance and equilibrium of our body. Without the ear, we would not be able to balance our body with respect to the gravitational pull of the earth....


If they can sort this stuff out, I would happily walk miles in my favourite games


----------



## 8888

Crypto is still up!


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I wish I had people to play Battlefield with.


----------



## Barakiel

I found out that a Team Fortress 2 combat surf server I’ve played on-off since 2014 closed this year. It’s sad thinking about all the memories I have from there and how I might not ever play those maps with anyone else ever again.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

With all of the mostly mediocre/negative Rage 2 reviews I'm skeptical regarding the game. I've learnt to not just take the reviewers words but when a a few turns into a lot you do kind of take notice.

IF the reviews are correct and it is a "too" barren wasteland then I will be dissapointed. I was hopeing for a Borderlands 3 type game but with the driving of Mad-Max mixed with Doom gunplay. It sounds like we got a really slow paced mad max, mixed with doom but with 75% of the game rushed/not finished... makes me wonder if they did rush it due to the impending Borderlands 3 release... ????

#Cantwait4BorderLands3(pleasedontletmedown) #Outerworldspleasebeamazings!!!


----------



## That Random Guy

*Intel - Ugh!*

Intel at it again with another Spectre-like vulnerability causing another regression for their processors.

It's situations like this that make me wanna move to AMD. Granted, my next build will probably use AMD but only 'cause of price.... every other PC will be Intel for sure.

It's only a matter of time till AMD winds up with similar threats.


----------



## 8888

Got a good deal on Augur today.


----------



## ShadowOne

I am losing my F****** MARBLES with sekiro


----------



## Suchness

ShadowOne said:


> I am losing my F****** MARBLES with sekiro


Haha, I don't have patience for those games.


----------



## ShadowOne

Suchness said:


> ShadowOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am losing my F****** MARBLES with sekiro
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I don't have patience for those games.
Click to expand...

Lol. I did for dark souls 3 and bloodborne, bit that well has run dry. I keep thinking of stopping Sekiro but I'm too far in now

But bloodborne and stuff was a lot more rewarding after beating a boss. Itd open a whole new section of the world to explore, while sekiro just leads your directly to another game-stopping mini boss/boss boss


----------



## Fun Spirit

Crop or resize the original image then hit save. Upload new image file. It should set it straight.


I test it out in through my SAS photo album. I took a random picture using my phone. My phone was held upright. Uploading it on SAS it appear sideway. After resizing the photo and uploading it again the photo was set properly straight. I went back to the original photo and crop it to see if croping it would work as well. It work. Photo upload was set straight. 

Problem solved.


----------



## 8888

I'm happy Coinbase is supporting Dai now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Baldur's Gate 3, eh? Interesting.


----------



## 8888

EOS is being supported by Coinbase now too, yay!


----------



## ShadowOne

I really dislike owlboy. It might be the biggest gap of highly rated, and my dislike of it

I'm just beating it out of principal and I paid for it. But boy is this game boring/annoying/tedious/obtuse/bad controls/bland enemies/bland..everyone


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShadowOne said:


> I really dislike owlboy. It might be the biggest gap of highly rated, and my dislike of it
> 
> I'm just beating it out of principal and I paid for it. But boy is this game boring/annoying/tedious/obtuse/bad controls/bland enemies/bland..everyone


It's a pretty bad game. Cute and nice visuals, ill admit, but bad everything else.

Definitely no Axiom Verge or Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon


----------



## ShadowOne

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's a pretty bad game. Cute and nice visuals, ill admit, but bad everything else.
> 
> Definitely no Axiom Verge or Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon


i need to try axiom verge

Owlboy's look was a big reason i got it. But even those wore out its welcome. The first time otus got wide eyed i was like "heh, thats funny"..and then they proceeded to use it a million times with long pauses


----------



## 8888

I like hanging out on Discord servers.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

16/04/2020


----------



## Harveykinkle

Can't remember how long it's been since I've bought a game based on an anime but DBZ: Kakarot looks tempting based on the trailer. "Now I'm mad FRIEZZAAAAA!"


----------



## Rickets

Anyone been watching E3?

Glad we finally got a date for Cyberpunk, but suspect it might be delayed. Curious how much Keanu will feature. Day 1 buy.

Outer Worlds is gonna be like a polished Fallout from the original Fallout creators. Day 1 buy.

Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines 2 looks very interesting. Reminds me of Dying Light with it's parkour elements. 

Dying light 2 looks like an improvement on parkour and world consequences. 

Deathloop reveal was pretty vague but the premise has me asking more. 

Ghostwire Toyko another mysterious one, maybe an Evil Within type game? 

Watchdogs 3 seems relatively interesting. Not entirely sold on it though as I did not care for the others.

New Xbox. 8k? Does the human eye even notice that? One things for sure, world maps are going to be so big it will drive completionists like me crazy.

Hopefully Square Enix can deliver because Ubisoft kind of stunk it up.


----------



## Steve French

I got watching that Keanu Cyberpunk trailer earlier. Made me go back and look and read up on what has been released so far. Looks pretty damn interesting as far as presentation, themes, and story go. Really seem to be nailing the Ghost in the Shell vibes. Some of the things they are doing with the gameplay also intrigue me. Like apparently you can't fail a quest, the game just moves on if you don't get your desired outcome. I'm wondering how they are going to accomplish that. Having a sort of dynamic story seems to be a big thing with cdpr, though I think they mostly failed at that in the Witcher series. There was an interesting dialog as well on the full nudity in the game. Actually getting dicks and pussies. I wonder how that is going to fly with the ratings boards. I've seen a few video game dicks but no video game pussies. I think that is a line in the sand to cross. Seems to have pissed off a lot of people. That subversive element really gets my goat ya know. I really hope they aren't cowtowing to any agendas. I like the idea of the augmentations slowly eroding a persons humanity the more they are instituted.

Yeah, anyway, probably the game I'm excited for right now. Almost a full year away.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Oh god.. I'm back in the world of warcrack


----------



## probably offline

Rickets said:


> Anyone been watching E3?


I'm hyped about Elden ring and FF7 remake :mushy


----------



## Steve French

Just noticed they teased a sequel to Breath of the Wild. Lame. Honestly thought that game was so overhyped and overrated, and found it rather disappointing as a result. I was worried with all it's success they would just crank out a very similar game to stay on the money making train and here we are. Of course I can't dismiss it offhand from a 90 second trailer. I'll no doubt end up buying it anyway like every other one in the series.


----------



## Rickets

probably offline said:


> I'm hyped about Elden ring and FF7 remake :mushy


Is Elden ring a dark souls type game?

Did you play the original FF7? I have only ever played 15 and am largely noob on the series.


----------



## Rickets

Steve French said:


> Just noticed they teased a sequel to Breath of the Wild. Lame. Honestly thought that game was so overhyped and overrated, and found it rather disappointing as a result. I was worried with all it's success they would just crank out a very similar game to stay on the money making train and here we are. Of course I can't dismiss it offhand from a 90 second trailer.* I'll no doubt end up buying it anyway like every other one in the series.*


If you disliked the first and suspect this one will be similar why get it? There must have been something about it that you liked if you will end up buying it


----------



## probably offline

Rickets said:


> Is Elden ring a dark souls type game?
> 
> Did you play the original FF7? I have only ever played 15 and am largely noob on the series.


It's made by Hidetaka Miyazaki, who made Dark souls, and it looks like it will definitely have his trademark look, but I don't know it will be a "soulsgame" where you lose souls/something similar when you die. It's going to be open world and prooobably(?) more story-driven since he's cooperating with George R.R. Martin. We'll see 

I did, so it's going to be pretty exciting. I liked the look of the trailer, for the most part :>


----------



## Rickets

probably offline said:


> It's made by Hidetaka Miyazaki, who made Dark souls, and it looks like it will definitely have his trademark look, but I don't know it will be a "soulsgame" where you lose souls/something similar when you die. *It's going to be open world and prooobably(?) more story-driven* since he's cooperating with George R.R. Martin. We'll see
> 
> I did, so it's going to be pretty exciting. I liked the look of the trailer, for the most part :>


Nice - definitely piques my interest then and one to look out for.

In the meantime:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wow. That Orc ended my dead is dead play-through but quick in Requiem up at bleakfalls barrow. Power slammed me while she was invisible, i never saw her come because I was busy with a war-hammer Nord while trying to avoid the shots of that crossbow Argonian. I nearly jumped off my chair when i got slammed out of nowhere. No one bests an Orc indeed lol.

Time to start fresh once again.


----------



## Steve French

Rickets said:


> If you disliked the first and suspect this one will be similar why get it? There must have been something about it that you liked if you will end up buying it


I didn't say I disliked it, but rather that I found it disappointing. All I heard about in the time leading up to playing it was that it was "the game of the year", "the best in the series", and "the best game of all time". I can't comment on the first one as I haven't played that many games from that year, but I can't in all honesty attest to the other two, not even close. I did play it for a good 30 hours or so, and enjoyed myself, before it grew old for me. I especially liked the large open world and exploration, specifically in the side quest where you had to identify locations by photographs and seek them out. I just expect more from what is my favourite series of all time, hence there is a bit of loyalty there as well. Even the ones I didn't initially love a la Majora's Mask I've come to appreciate after a while.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It makes me laugh(and cry) when I see youtube comments saying that Jedi Fallen order doesn't look that bad and they are still interested in the game. I don't think we watched the same gameplay. It's basically just a rehashed cancelled game lol. 

Everything we had to know about the game was in two letters. EA.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I need a new phone wallpaper. I had this star-like Space image too long.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The new Battletoads looks so disappointing. Looks as dull and boring as Double Dragon Neon. These people have no idea what made those game good.


----------



## BAH

Some1 get me a gaming PC


----------



## Rickets

Steve French said:


> I didn't say I disliked it, but rather that I found it disappointing. All I heard about in the time leading up to playing it was that it was "the game of the year", "the best in the series", and "the best game of all time". I can't comment on the first one as I haven't played that many games from that year, but I can't in all honesty attest to the other two, not even close. I did play it for a good 30 hours or so, and enjoyed myself, before it grew old for me. I especially liked the large open world and exploration, specifically in the side quest where you had to identify locations by photographs and seek them out. I just expect more from what is my favourite series of all time, hence there is a bit of loyalty there as well. Even the ones I didn't initially love a la Majora's Mask I've come to appreciate after a while.


I think I understand, have felt let down before too. GTA V comes to mind for me.


----------



## cmed

I've been working on a pet project over my vacation - buying used DVDs of all my favorite TV shows and downloading them onto an external SSD that I can plug into my Xbox and watch on TV any time I want. 

I'm spending all this money every month on streaming services like Netflix and Hulu and Amazon Prime and the only time I ever use them is when I put on a rerun of something to fall asleep to. I figure why not just buy the shows I like and own them instead of renting them in perpetuity? Then I also don't have to worry about them being pulled from the site because of contract disputes or because our tech overlords decided they're too offensive for us to watch. 

Luckily used DVDs are dirt cheap on Ebay and at local FYE stores.


----------



## Steve French

Got the new cpu and graphics card going. Loaded up Kingdom Come. Went from 20 fps at minimum settings to maxing it out. Just about had to have a tear. Not like I have any other games that stressed my old setup though, they are usually quite old.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> Got the new cpu and graphics card going. Loaded up Kingdom Come. Went from 20 fps at minimum settings to maxing it out. Just about had to have a tear. Not like I have any other games that stressed my old setup though, they are usually quite old.


Try the stalker games with the nice graphics packs that modders made. It can still give PCs a hard time. But a lot of it is probably poor engine and optimization. Still, the games still look gorgeous at max settings with direct X 11.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Steve French What CPU and GPU did you upgrade from and to??


----------



## Steve French

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @Steve French What CPU and GPU did you upgrade from and to??


I went from an Athlon X4 860K and a GTX 970 2g to a Core i5-9400F and an RX 570 8G oc. The cpu probably didn't make as much of a difference for computer gaming as did the graphics card, but hey, it was in general a large upgrade. Still budget parts of course, but I moved a few years up in budget, and should be good for a few years yet.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

Really curious as to how the PinePhone will turn out. Seeing as how my phone doesn't have a replaceable battery, I'll be forced to buy a new one when it finally poops out for whatever reason.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Steve French said:


> I went from an Athlon X4 860K and a GTX 970 2g to a Core i5-9400F and an RX 570 8G oc. The cpu probably didn't make as much of a difference for computer gaming as did the graphics card, but hey, it was in general a large upgrade. Still budget parts of course, but I moved a few years up in budget, and should be good for a few years yet.


Nice parts old and new to be honest, congrats on the upgrade. I remember when I upgraded from my G3258 & HD7950 to my current i5 4690k & GTX1060 6gb, like you say it didn't make a massive difference but it's still getting me gaming at decent frames and medium-high quality (as long as I adjust this and that here and there) and it'll keep going and keep me happy for a few more years. As long as I can run CyberPunk @ High/ish settings then I'll be a happy lad.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I got some Youtube survey asking me if I'd seen advertising for a couple of games including Horizon Zero Dawn. My assumption is that there must be a sequel and I check for a trailer or an article. Nope, I don't know why they were asking me about a game that came out in 2017. Maybe it was too see if the people answering the survey were just clicking everything.


----------



## ShadowOne

i'm on the final sekiro boss


i...have this rage...filling within me

i swear this ****ing game doesnt recognize blocks 33% of the time


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Old-school Runescape is such a hollow grind.. I’m already dead inside though, so it doesn’t annoy me too much..


----------



## ShadowOne

i want this to play when i walk into a building


----------



## Steve French

I had to buy some ram at short notice for my upgrades due to being an idiot and not realizing my motherboard required ddr4. Figured 8gb would be good as the clock speeds would be significantly higher. Whoops. I badly need an upgrade already. Being able to run an emulator with haxm is nice, but Android Studio lags like a motha****a.


----------



## ShadowOne

I beat sekiro!!!!!

Good ****ing butt **** that was a brutal final boss...and 90% of the mini bosses..a portion of which I didn't even bother with because they require a consumable to fight and I dont find those fights fun/rewarding enough to farm those

But holy ****...never playing that one again lol. Was great but..nope


----------



## ShadowOne

watching the first godzilla ever. it's pretty damn dark

The scenes of mass destruction and people hurt that are supposed to be like a parallel to the atom bombs in WWII mustve been pretty fresh in their minds when watching it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

lmao at EA trying to say loot boxes are "surprise mechanics"


----------



## Suchness

Scrub-Zero said:


> lmao at EA trying to say loot boxes are "surprise mechanics"


Yeah, I saw some of that court hearing, they just made themselves look worse.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Suchness said:


> Yeah, I saw some of that court hearing, they just made themselves look worse.


lol yes. It was embarrassing. Like a pusher trying to explain why selling cocaine isnt drug dealing but actually giving temporarily pleasure to someone who needs it.


----------



## Steve French

I found myself watching some esports after a youtube recommendation. God, was it ever cringeworthy. The players couldn't be any more stereotypical nerds, skinny, acne, pale, no personality, hunchbacked. Not anybody really interesting. The coverage tried to make it seem intense, but you know, there was zero tension just watching somebody do it. Trying to imitate real sports coverage didn't work. Really missed the trash talk, mountain dew, and cheeto dust. Granted, it was nhl 19. Still, not for me.


----------



## Steve French

Valve hasn't released a full-fledged game in six years. Seems they prefer printing money with steam. I've held out hope for a long time, but I have my doubts about ever seeing a HL3/Episode 3.


----------



## 8888

Trying to decide if I should get some Chainlink (LINK) cryptocurrency or not.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Steve French said:


> Valve hasn't released a full-fledged game in six years. Seems they prefer printing money with steam. I've held out hope for a long time, but I have my doubts about ever seeing a HL3/Episode 3.


The truth hurts, brother..


----------



## ShadowOne

Outer Wilds has the same problem as Below for me

Love the setting, controls are decent so it's fun...but the game mechanics just make it so tedious that it kind of ruins it. Only 22 minutes to explore before you die, and having to start from the beginning

Cool in theory...but I don't know wtf to do on any of the planets so it's just too much retracing your steps. I get that's the point...but that's my point


----------



## ShadowOne

I don't have anyone to talk about Shin Godzilla to that would give any ****s..


----------



## ShadowOne

I take back my words and deeds with outer wilds. It's a good game


----------



## ShadowOne

Nvm..**** outer wilds

Why give the impression that it's open world and you can go to any planet in any order. And then require you to go to planets in a specific order

Fackaff


----------



## Steve French

I downloaded Vice City once again. ****ing Russians replacing all the songs with awful techno tracks. But I digress. Still an amazing game, 17(!!?!?!?) years later. Really the best presentation of any game to that point, and still beats many these days. All star cast, incredible voice acting, a real story, etc. Back in '02 that blew my mind. It looks so gross though. The character models and animations are terrible. And the memory saving tricks, lol. You turn around and somebody two feet from you disappears. Still, I can get by it.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Tired*

Really finding it hard to justify putting out money for Nintendo now a days.

It was one thing before when everything was pretty much "you pay, you buy" but now everyone's following the subscription model for business.

I wouldn't mind it as much with Nintendo if what they were offering was anything decent but the reality is, it isn't. I've already owned the majority of the VC games.

The only game I feel like I'm going to enjoy is Mario Maker 2.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

So happy I looked for Battlefield 3 again (this time on PC)... at first Origin were trying to scam £25ish off me for it, but, Instant Gaming has it all for under £10 so I'm well chuffed! 

In my opinion BF3 was and is the best of the series especially for multiplayer, happy happy joy joy!!


----------



## ShadowOne

to get marvel ultimate alliance 3 or not to...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Why do some devs put awkward controls in their platformer games, like up to jump or down to block when there are so many buttons on a controller?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing Brutal Doom on my Android phone. My life is complete. Times sure have changed. I don't think John Romero even thought back then that the original Doom games would still be popular in 2019 and modded to hell by fans.


----------



## MCHB

It's gonna be a good day when all of the games on Steam support Linux!


----------



## illusion_of_happiness

Page 100? Somehow I feel important. Like, in the history books they'll write about those of us who got to post on page 100. _It was a frantic scramble. Lives were lost, friendships torn apart. It was mayhem!_ Allow me to apply my war paint. 8)


----------



## ShadowOne

shadow of the tomb raider is a real mixed bag


the combat is horrendous

but the rest is good. story is eh..they try to make you care about these little towns...but you also just loot everything you can, so you're really just stealing a bunch of **** from these people


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

This made me laugh


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Looking forward to System Shock 2: Enhanced edition, even if Ive been playing the original modded game for years lol.

And apparently the System shock remake is still being worked on and will be released. And also, System Shock 3 is on the way slowly. My system is shocked.

Now all i can hope for is a proper Thief 1&2 remake with Garret voiced by the awesome Stephen Russell? A man can dream.



MCHB said:


> It's gonna be a good day when all of the games on Steam support Linux!


Unless the Linux supported games become Epic store exclusive for 6 months before they are re-released on steam lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Oh man, I had forgotten how much I love this comic. This panel sequence :lol


* *





































lol @ GoT joke :teeth


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Sounds like there could be two new compaines/rivals coming to the GPU market within the next couple of years.

Intel seem to be going all out (they've hired mulitple big names from Nvidia & AMD and have around 4500 people for that department), and another company Jingjia Micro sound like they are looking to get in on a piece of the action too.

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/j...-4.0-16gb-hbm-gtx-1080-performance,40217.html

Finally some more competition and hopefully lots of innovation.


----------



## Rickets

Ok I'm sold on this game.


----------



## bad baby

I wish Rejet (and other companies) had an online download store for their drama CDs. But ofc that's never going to happen bc of filesharing and ****... T_T


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

For (this) Christmas I've bought my nieces a cheap 2nd hand laptop and am currently looking through games to install for them. I've got a few on there already, wide variety/genres, any suggestions would be welcomed....!
Their ages are 11,13 & 15 (the youngest is a very young 11). They LOVE the sims and play the create a sim bit more than the actual game so any dress-up games that are well known would be cool



Specs: i5 2520m, Intel HD 3000 (yup), 4gb Ram. So we're talking about an average of 720p 30fps



Installed games: Sims 4, Oxygen Not Included. Knights & Bikes, Don't Starve, Left 4 Dead (cos classic), Borderlands 1 (cracking game), Heave-Ho, Parkiect, Portal, Kingdom:Classic,


----------



## EarthDominator

A single drop of liquid nitrogen can cause quite a burn on your finger :blank


----------



## Shy extrovert

I want to one day have a booth at a con for selling my art. Thing is I realized a lot of ideas for my drawings that are video game related are also spoilers


----------



## 8888

Can't decide if I should convert my Dai to another cryptocurrency or wait.


----------



## Darvyn

I want to make and publish a webcomic, but I know the easiest way to get a following is to start off with making fanart, but I don't really make fanart.

I also really want to get Clip Studio Paint because f**k Adobe and Photoshop.

And now that I'm on the topic of thinking about my laptop, I got so friggen close to fighting Mom in The Binding of Issac. I've had the game since for _years_ and I've yet to defeat her. ARGH.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Finished the Spyro Reignted Trilogy, Hit with an overwhelming sense of emptiness and left aimlessly wondering through the world wondering what the hell to do now, Just like The Witcher 3.

Post-game depression is real, damn it.


----------



## ShadowOne

hoof. what remains of edith finch got really heavy. Lewis's story was amazing


----------



## ShadowOne

Why am I so bad at resident evil 7. Im not too impressed by the early gameplay honestly. The gun aiming feels cheap and the sneaking around in a certain order that you learn by trial and error isn't fun having to wait around for the AI to do it's rail movements


----------



## ShadowOne

i would lose my damn mind playing RE7 in vr. what kind of sadist...


----------



## bad baby

It just struck me just now how I don't belong to any 'community'.

I mean I review/synopsise otome stuff on my blog and get a few followers here and there, but for the most part they don't really interact with me, and they are far from peeps with whom I can just go and start a conversation and discuss my thoughts on something that I just enjoyed. In short, they are not my friends. I don't know how to make friends with the same interests.

I only ever made one friend some years ago on this forum that has since been taken down (and I haven't found a replacement for it). And I haven't been in touch with her for a long time. I think she lost interest after seeing that I don't really keep up with the new happenings in the otome world.

It would be nice to have that social aspect. I think I would get much more enjoyment out of it.


----------



## ShadowOne

anthem is 10 bucks on amazon.....i know i shouldnt....but i really want to fly like iron man


----------



## cmed

I'm pretty sure Comcast throttles internet speeds through their modems. I was having trouble getting wifi signal in certain rooms of my new house so I bought my own modem and a Nighthawk router and my internet speeds literally *tripled*. I'm finally getting the speeds that I've been paying for on my wired connection, I can now stream over wifi flawlessly in every room, and this modem has yet to drop a connection in the week that I've had it. The old modem was cutting out at least once per day. Not only that but it's going to pay for itself because I'm no longer renting Comcast's crappy modem for $13/month. Up yours, Comcast.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A bunch of Sims 4 stuff is on sale and 50% off and by 50% off I mean mostly £3 off at least for the expansion packs, because the expansion packs from what I've seen of them are probably worth max £20 (a couple I would say are probably worth less,) and are currently £17.49 because they're usually sold for £34.99.

I think the Dragonborn and Dawnguard expansion packs for Skyrim were £20 on release? Can't fully remember, probably about that. Can get them much cheaper now. Makes this more of a joke because you're not getting anything that interesting with any of these.



TuxedoChief said:


> Finished the Spyro Reignted Trilogy, Hit with an overwhelming sense of emptiness and left aimlessly wondering through the world wondering what the hell to do now, Just like The Witcher 3.
> 
> Post-game depression is real, damn it.


I remember that feeling with the original Spyro game on PS1 after completing it the first time as a child. For some reason you can continue playing even though there's nothing left to do, was pretty sad.



Darvyn said:


> I want to make and publish a webcomic, but I know the easiest way to get a following is to start off with making fanart, but I don't really make fanart.
> 
> I also really want to get Clip Studio Paint because f**k Adobe and Photoshop.
> 
> And now that I'm on the topic of thinking about my laptop, I got so friggen close to fighting Mom in The Binding of Issac. I've had the game since for _years_ and I've yet to defeat her. ARGH.


lol I played for 37 hours according to Steam in 2014, and still didn't complete that game.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I'm almost close to gathering all of Nintendo protective switch lite accessories for my Pokemon Edition Lite. Already got me a Nintendo switch lite tough case for 12 bucks at Target.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Diablo 4 looks like Diablo 3 2.0, with a better looking skin. Not very impressed so far with the little that we saw.


Hoping for a secret Winnie the Pooh level though.


----------



## Musicfan

I hooked up my cassette tape deck and was made some digital backups of albums I haven't listened to in years. And I've noticed that it does sound better in some regard. Some of the 90s tapes don't suffer from the loudness war that CDs were subjected to. So the sound is a little cleaner and looking at the waveform in Audacity and there is better dynamic range than I thought. Just the hiss and flutter are the noticeable defects in the audio.


----------



## Yer Blues

Red Dead is how many gigs?


----------



## blue2

I've been thinking bout getting PSVR bundle for Christmas might be a bit of fun.


----------



## Yer Blues

Why don't they release an NHL game for the Switch?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Path of Exile 2 and Path of Exile mobile. Who would have though?


----------



## 0589471

:no


----------



## ShadowOne

I liked Luigi's mansion 3 right away, but after a few bosses I'm loving it now. Such a good game


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wrath: Aeon of Ruin = Modern classic Quake, in Quake engine


----------



## ShadowOne

I know Anthem is not good. It's focus was around making micro transaction money and gameplay second, promises weren't kept, load times suck, etc

But damn this game is fun

Helps I got it for 5 bucks


----------



## 8888

I'm going to get some more cryptocurrency since I only have $2 worth.


----------



## cmed

Halo for PC comes out today RIP everything else in my life.


----------



## Musicfan

A mint Korg M1 with new internal battery on Craigslist for 4 hundred bucks. Would have bought it in a heartbeat.


----------



## komorikun

Going to have to buy a new cell phone in the next 6 months that's for sure. The battery has really gone to crap. It's okay on workdays but if I ever go anywhere....very likely it will die before I get home. It will go from 75% to 11% with very light usage. Even completely died while I was out of the house a couple times recently. The phone is 4 1/2 years old. Not sure if I want to blow $800-$1000 on the next phone or not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Going to have to buy a new cell phone in the next 6 months that's for sure. The battery has really gone to crap. It's okay on workdays but if I ever go anywhere....very likely it will die before I get home. It will go from 75% to 11% with very light usage. Even completely died while I was out of the house a couple times recently. The phone is 4 1/2 years old. Not sure if I want to blow $800-$1000 on the next phone or not.


 What are your charging/use habits? Everywhere I look for advice on how/when to charge batteries tells me something different. I don't think anyone really knows.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What are your charging/use habits? Everywhere I look for advice on how/when to charge batteries tells me something different. I don't think anyone really knows.


I don't think it really makes much of a difference once the phone is over 4 years old. I charge it while I'm at home much of the time. But I don't charge it when I'm at work or out and about. Don't have one of those portable chargers. I could replace the battery but my coworker claims that only gives you 6 more months.

Maybe for laptops it makes more of a difference since much of the time you use them is while at home.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't think it really makes much of a difference once the phone is over 4 years old. I charge it while I'm at home much of the time. But I don't charge it when I'm at work or out and about. Don't have one of those portable chargers. I could replace the battery but my coworker claims that only gives you 6 more months.
> 
> Maybe for laptops it makes more of a difference since much of the time you use them is while at home.


 What does it cost to have the battery replaced versus replacing the whole phone? IOW, would you save money just doing the battery thing whenever it needs it?


----------



## losthorizon

Mario Kart 8. I finished Dark Souls 3 a while back and really enjoyed it. I even did an SL1 run of that game.


----------



## Musicfan

I ordered Seymour Duncan's Dimebag Darrel SH13 bridge pickup for a Christmas gift to myself. Sounds crunchy and great for metal. Will try to get a Pearly Gates neck and maybe a Quarter Pounder for middle.


----------



## unemployment simulator

the fall of a great gaming genre. hopefully one day it will make a comeback.






some salient points about the gaming landscape at the time which influenced the direction of certain games. I remember when ut was not trying to be quake or halo and when we got ut200- I just wasn't into it since it was pandering the market rather than staying true to what it was. the appeal for me was always that ut was its own thing and not something else.


----------



## unemployment simulator

been on a wave of nostalgia lately. kind of want to play minecraft again, there was something so relaxing about just mining and exploring and building in a survival game with no other players. it's crazy to think it was 10 years ago I first played it.


----------



## MCHB

Got a new laptop (my old one was um...on life support lol!) and I'm stoked to find that windows 10 doesn't run like *** anymore but all of the games I have on steam I was able to transfer over. It also has a competent graphic card! :3


I hate the stock Windows start menu so I replaced it with open shell to get the old school start menu back.


It has a Ryzen 5 With Radeon Vega Graphics and 12gb of ram!


...suffice to say I'm replaying Subnautica before I erm...dive into Below Zero! :3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemployment simulator said:


> the fall of a great gaming genre. hopefully one day it will make a comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some salient points about the gaming landscape at the time which influenced the direction of certain games. I remember when ut was not trying to be quake or halo and when we got ut200- I just wasn't into it since it was pandering the market rather than staying true to what it was. the appeal for me was always that ut was its own thing and not something else.


Quake 3 was amazing. I used to play it constantly against players or bots. Hours and hours of fragging and getting fragged. Not a single regret about all that time wasted


----------



## unemployment simulator

Scrub-Zero said:


> Quake 3 was amazing. I used to play it constantly against players or bots. Hours and hours of fragging and getting fragged. Not a single regret about all that time wasted


yea I put a lot of hours into ut, I was crap at it but it was so much fun. used to boot up 99 in the evenings while on dial up spend all night on various different servers, I have a lot of nostalgia for those times. I moved over to quake live when ut99 became way less active.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemployment simulator said:


> yea I put a lot of hours into ut, I was crap at it but it was so much fun. used to boot up 99 in the evenings while on dial up spend all night on various different servers, I have a lot of nostalgia for those times. I moved over to quake live when ut99 became way less active.


That was the fun of it, knowing you wouldn't always win and some nights you'd get wrecked to the point of anger. It really was the genre of game where the term "git gud" would have made a lot of sense lol.

I never played Unreal Tournament much but it looked just as good as Q3. I guess I was a Quake kid haha.


----------



## Rickets

Saved 150 bucks on a 5 game haul due to boxing week/new years sales. 

Metro Last Light
NBA 2k20 
Jedi Fallen Order
The Outer Worlds
Alien Isolation 

Will satisfy my gaming hunger well til April when the next big titles drop


----------



## unemployment simulator

Scrub-Zero said:


> That was the fun of it, knowing you wouldn't always win and some nights you'd get wrecked to the point of anger. It really was the genre of game where the term "git gud" would have made a lot of sense lol.
> 
> I never played Unreal Tournament much but it looked just as good as Q3. I guess I was a Quake kid haha.


haha! or in my case never win but spend half the time spamming the chat lol. yea there was a bit of rivalry back in the day, I never got into that. I think they both had their strengths and distinctions to make both a great separate experience. I didn't like how ut basically tried to become quake or halo, I think people appreciated the original for what it was and how it was distinct.

on a really geeky sidenote, I have been getting into tracker music lately which is what ut and deus ex used in their games. its pretty cool to extract the tracker files and run them in the software to try to deconstruct how they made it. I love the soundtrack to ut and have read quite a few interviews with alexander brandon and michel van den bos on what they used. turns out one of the main synths was a korg triton and in the last week korg have released a vst of it which I am super hyped to check out at some point. I would love to have a go at trying to make some soundtrack music in the style of those games. whether I actually get around to it is another matter heh.


----------



## ShadowOne

i love resident evil 2

but i cant believe i still have another 1/3rd of the game to play. I'm exhausted. I wish this last part of the game was like..3-4 hours and straight forward/use all the ammo you've spent saving in the police station and the sewers. would make it the perfect length to me (personally).

and i'm supposed to play claire after this. yeesh


----------



## MCHB

Upgraded from an S3 to an S9 over the holidays (With a new phone plan) and talk about a difference in performance. I'm also stoked that the garmin connect app and my instinct can finally control the music player lol!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Twitch is so trash now. A gaming streaming channel...but on the main page is a buffed dude doing weights and chicks with big hooters "playing" games. Sometimes not even playing games but just talking about nonsense.


What ****ing garbage.


----------



## Noca

I have a huge backlog of games yet to play, from the free games from Epic, cheap games from Steam sales, and "free" PSN games, I think I have at least a years supply.


----------



## ShadowOne

holy crap. i've never uninstalled a game for a stupider reason than yooka laylee

the voices they gave the characters are THE most annoying thing i've ever heard in my life. It's like if someone spams the space bar on original Doom...x10000...xthe most annoying sounds possible


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Warcraft 3: Reforged is getting trashed hard hahaha. With good reasons...

****ing Blizzard lol.


----------



## Noca

I probably shoulda grabbed an 2 TB MX500 when it was on sale earlier at $88, now its almost $300


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Noca said:


> I probably shoulda grabbed an 2 TB MX500 when it was on sale earlier at $88, now its almost $300


 You'll probably get another chance eventually. SSDs have already came down a ton faster than I expected them to. If there's one general rule on computer hardware it's that it always gets cheaper and better if you wait long enough.


----------



## Noca

WillYouStopDave said:


> You'll probably get another chance eventually. SSDs have already came down a ton faster than I expected them to. If there's one general rule on computer hardware it's that it always gets cheaper and better if you wait long enough.


I got the 1TB size MX500 for about $130 CAD last year, its an awesome drive. According amazon it only had like a 4% failure rate at the time(1 star reviews) which was far lower than other brands, even Samsung. I've had 7 SSD drives since 2008 and never had any die on me. I fell in love with them at first sight, they are just so much faster than HDDs. Maybe with new QLC NAND tech thats been recently released prices will be cheap enough to replace my Seagate Baracuda 4TB drive(had a 3TB HDD die on me last year).


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get a cheap computer no more than $200, just something more updated than my almost 11yr old laptop.


----------



## a

WillYouStopDave said:


> You'll probably get another chance eventually. SSDs have already came down a ton faster than I expected them to. If there's one general rule on computer hardware it's that it always gets cheaper and better if you wait long enough.


Very true, I picked up a 1tb M.2 NVMe SSD for about $80 over Black Friday weekend, it is way quicker than the current SSDs I also have installed.

I wish graphics cards prices would come down at a quicker rate, though. I have a GTX 1060 6gb which is fine for most things, but when Cyberpunk 2077 comes out, I'll want the best possible experience. But even used 1080 cards aren't really that cheap considering their age.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

a said:


> Very true, I picked up a 1tb M.2 NVMe SSD for about $80 over Black Friday weekend, it is way quicker than the current SSDs I also have installed.
> 
> I wish graphics cards prices would come down at a quicker rate, though. I have a GTX 1060 6gb which is fine for most things, but when Cyberpunk 2077 comes out, I'll want the best possible experience. But even used 1080 cards aren't really that cheap considering their age.


 I don't game so I don't pay much attention to graphics hardware but I did notice graphics cards are always sky high. I think they're kinda like the computer version of Air Jordans. They charge a big price for them because they can. Probably. I mean I suppose tech support for them is a nightmare because of how compatible they have to be and how crazy the backlash is when something isn't right. So I can kinda see that but still. I think it's probably a racket as far as graphics cards. If I have to pay as much as they charge for a decent one for any part of my computer, it'd better last 20 years. :lol


----------



## a

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't game so I don't pay much attention to graphics hardware but I did notice graphics cards are always sky high. I think they're kinda like the computer version of Air Jordans. They charge a big price for them because they can. Probably. I mean I suppose tech support for them is a nightmare because of how compatible they have to be and how crazy the backlash is when something isn't right. So I can kinda see that but still. I think it's probably a racket as far as graphics cards. If I have to pay as much as they charge for a decent one for any part of my computer, it'd better last 20 years. :lol


You're right of course - demand and supply. PC gamers by their nature, will always look to upgrade. They get a new 4K (or even 1440p) monitor, they went a shiny new graphics card to be able to max out settings in the new resolution (I know I would want to, :lol). On the bright side, at least prices have come down from the insane amounts they were a couple of years ago when cards were being snapped up to mine cryptocurrency.

20 years, well you can always pick up some classic 90s/2000s games


----------



## WillYouStopDave

a said:


> 20 years, well you can always pick up some classic 90s/2000s games


 Actually, if I was even interested in playing games I'd probably still be just fine with the Atari or pretty much any console that came after it. I was perfectly satisfied with the original Xbox (except I guess the games are mostly 4:3 AR, which is annoying as hell now that everything is widescreen).


----------



## Kevin001

Should of gotten more storage.


----------



## nekomaru

I wish I had the passion and concentration to enjoy games again (or at least to sit through gameplays on youtube). 
Elden Rings, CyberPunk 2077, The Last Of Us 2... so many good games coming up. But I just feel bleh.


----------



## ShadowOne

nekomaru said:


> I wish I had the passion and concentration to enjoy games again (or at least to sit through gameplays on youtube).
> Elden Rings, CyberPunk 2077, The Last Of Us 2... so many good games coming up. But I just feel bleh.


I went through that in 2015 (damn, that was a while ago). I had zero interest in games and forced myself to play MGS5 and witcher 3. even though people loved them, i really disliked them. Probably because of my mood/frame of mind with games

I say take a break and don't force it. maybe some smaller game will re-kindle the fire. I think mine was Ori and the blind forest that got me back into the groove


----------



## ShadowOne

can't decide whether to start sinking city, metro exodus, or get back into death stranding. seeing people say theyre playing like 60 hours of death stranding is really putting me off right now


----------



## nekomaru

ShadowOne said:


> I went through that in 2015 (damn, that was a while ago). I had zero interest in games and forced myself to play MGS5 and witcher 3. even though people loved them, i really disliked them. Probably because of my mood/frame of mind with games
> 
> I say take a break and don't force it. maybe some smaller game will re-kindle the fire. I think mine was Ori and the blind forest that got me back into the groove


Witcher 3 was my first ever console game :smile2:. I was so excited I made sure to listen to every single piece of dialogue in every side quest. I'd imagine it's a tough game to play when you're feeling disinterested, it being so long.

I've never played Ori before but it looks interesting. And I see we're due for a sequel this year!


----------



## nekomaru

ShadowOne said:


> can't decide whether to start sinking city, metro exodus, or get back into death stranding. seeing people say theyre playing like 60 hours of death stranding is really putting me off right now


I watched snippets of gameplays on youtube for all 3 and already feel like I've played them myself. Guess I should stop watching them...


----------



## mezzoforte

I hope the Last of Us tv show will be good.


----------



## unemployment simulator

remake demo out. looks good!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

E3 is slowly dying? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

unemployment simulator said:


> remake demo out. looks good!


'The vast majority of you will have played the demo already'

Nope &#128542; no ps4. hoping for PC release in a year or so.

emoji probably won't work so:

https://emojipedia.org/disappointed-face/


----------



## ShadowOne

Ori is exactly what i was hoping it'd be


----------



## unemployment simulator

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'The vast majority of you will have played the demo already'
> 
> Nope &#128542; no ps4. hoping for PC release in a year or so.
> 
> emoji probably won't work so:
> 
> https://emojipedia.org/disappointed-face/


yea that's kind of where I am, can't afford one and I haven't really been that into playstation this generation aside from this and some exclusive niche games. I suspect it will come to pc and probably xbox after it's exclusivity has passed. I am kinda on board the hype train with this but then at the same i'm like, I have waited years for this I can wait a bit longer. dat first class version tho


----------



## blue2

I just bought an apartment in gta online it's medium priced in one of the better areas near shops & not to far from the casino, I've also pimped a truck (sandking xl) to a respectable degree to use as a daily driver, bulletproof tires etc. 

Gave my guy a kinky hairdo plus mutton chops & mustache, aviator sunglasses, punisher vest, couple of tattoos, ones of the American flag with "these colors don't run" wrote on it XD 🙂


----------



## blue2

I love how when I go into the casino parking lot mine is the only giant black pickup truck in there, everyone else has fancy exotic sports cars XD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I finally beat Champion's Gravetender and Gravetender Greatwolf after trying 15 or so times. My hands were shaking when i won lmao.

All I can say is **** that giant wolf and his non stop psycho crusher attack. Pretty bad *** boss though I have to admit.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Some indie team were working on a spyro 2 'sequel' including a spring level (because the original game had seasonal worlds but weirdly missed out a spring one,)






but they got a cease and desist letter at some point so started developing another very Spyro-like game instead lol:
















this was from before I think:






demaking the Spyro remake haha:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Now watching demake videos:






'1997' lmao.


----------



## ShadowOne

Ori and the will of the wisps is so ****ing good. probably my favorite game of the year

the performance can be awful though. i have it freeze pretty regularly which is almost unacceptable for this fast paced of a game. Also a game where you're supposed to constantly look at the map, the delay from the game to the map to the game is also really slow. the "side quests" are super pointless too

all those big negatives in mind, it's still amazing


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish manufactures supported hardware for Linux better. Even though things have gotten a lot better their is still plenty of room for improvement. A linux user should be able to buy any hardware they want and have it work, without going through all the research.


----------



## ShadowOne

I think I'm going to splurge on a full price switch game, but i'm not sure what

Been wanting link's awakening...super mario bros u deluxe..

kind of want animal crossing but i dont usually play those types of games so I'm not sure if i'd find it boring. I wouldnt be going to other people's islands because i dont know people


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Persephone The Dread said:


> Now watching demake videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '1997' lmao.


Dear lord, this game actually looks good haha. Id play that for sure.
Reminds me of a great old dos game called Strife


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Scrub-Zero said:


> Dear lord, this game actually looks good haha. Id play that for sure.
> Reminds me of a great old dos game called Strife


Yeah it does look pretty good lol, not sure if it's a finished game or if they just made content for a video. Actually just noticed in the comment section:



> This is sick! Will you release a playable version anytime soon? I'm really curious to try it out myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...eventually yes, but it's unlikely to be any time soon. Whilst building the GTA element of the game/video I discovered a new building technique which is far more optimised for the engine than my current technique soooo I'll likely rebuild a lot of what you've seen so far. Aside from that, I've also been reading the comments and really taking on board the constructive criticism so I'll likely spend a lot of time trying to create artificial texture warping, z-filtering, dithering and a few other bits which will likely take a while...BUT, eventually yes!
Click to expand...

Also funny because the actual game isn't even out yet lol.

I like the art style of older games, so it's a cute idea, although this is the best one I found.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Would I be interested in a RE4 Remake in the new RE engine? Sure.

Would I much rather prefer Code Veronica in the modern RE engine? 100%.

I've never played Code V and it would be great to have that experience with better visuals and possibly gameplay. With RE4 I've already put in tons of hours and the graphics hold up well enough.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Apps rarely work on my phone but I wouldn't use it anyway.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Apps rarely work on my phone but I wouldn't use it anyway.


Just curious. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I_Exist said:


> Just curious. What kind of phone do you have?


Galaxy Ace 2, bought it in early 2013 and it's fairly old now so lots of stuff isn't compatible with it. Lots of websites aren't compatible with the phone browser either and increasingly more year on year. Https websites tend not to work, I think it does sometimes but not often. Wikipedia recently stopped working and another site unless I edit the url to http, thankfully that works with that site because it's one I use regularly, but it doesn't with most.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I_Exist said:


> I was thinking maybe this:
> https://lineageos.org/


Thanks for the link, I'll look into it at some point.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah it does look pretty good lol, not sure if it's a finished game or if they just made content for a video. Actually just noticed in the comment section:
> 
> Also funny because the actual game isn't even out yet lol.
> 
> I like the art style of older games, so it's a cute idea, although this is the best one I found.


Old looking games like that are the best for me. Id literally take that over most modern games these days. 3D graphic hasn't managed to beat that pixel charm out of me yet.

If it ever comes out as a real game I'll definitely give it a shot.

I was playing Blasphemous not long ago, a normal platformer in the veins of dark souls and it really showed how well drawn 2d graphics can be. That game looks incredible visually.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Galaxy Ace 2, bought it in early 2013 and it's fairly old now so lots of stuff isn't compatible with it. Lots of websites aren't compatible with the phone browser either and increasingly more year on year. Https websites tend not to work, I think it does sometimes but not often. Wikipedia recently stopped working and another site unless I edit the url to http, thankfully that works with that site because it's one I use regularly, but it doesn't with most.


Why not buy an android tablet? I've got three now. Ones better for YouTube and media . Ones better for games like miniclip 8-ball pool/internet, and another's better for internet browsing/forum posting. 
And when one is charging , you can use another one while it does and you've always got backups.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> Why not buy an android tablet? I've got three now. Ones better for YouTube and media . Ones better for games like miniclip 8-ball pool/internet, and another's better for internet browsing/forum posting.
> And when one is charging , you can use another one while it does and you've always got backups.


I don't want/need a tablet since I have a PC. A phone is fine and less clunky for other purposes. I don't want a phone, a tablet and a PC personally.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't want/need a tablet since I have a PC. A phone is fine and less clunky for other purposes. I don't want a phone, a tablet and a PC personally.


Oh, since having a tablet(s) I barely barely use a PC now. Actually, a PC feels like clunky, old-hat technology already. A big grey lump of a thing full of dust that reminds me of the 1980s. I can't see myself ever buying another PC. I think physical PCs , especially desktops, will be obsolete in not too far future. Laptops probably not as they're nearly as portable as a tablet. .I kinda feel a tablet is almost more disposable than a PC is. If you break a tablet, it's less hassle to buy another one than oi your PC badly broke down of the hard drive died and you lost everything. (Unless you're a consistent backer-upper) I don't miss powering up a PC now. The only thing good about a PC is the fact that a physical mechanical keyboard is better for typing on if you're a half decent typist. I wonder if you can get a physical PC keyboard to connect to a tablet?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> Oh, since having a tablet(s) I barely barely use a PC now. Actually, a PC feels like clunky, old-hat technology already. A big grey lump of a thing full of dust that reminds me of the 1980s. I can't see myself ever buying another PC. I think physical PCs , especially desktops, will be obsolete in not too far future. Laptops probably not as they're nearly as portable as a tablet. .I kinda feel a tablet is almost more disposable than a PC is. If you break a tablet, it's less hassle to buy another one than oi your PC badly broke down of the hard drive died and you lost everything. (Unless you're a consistent backer-upper) I don't miss powering up a PC now. The only thing good about a PC is the fact that a physical mechanical keyboard is better for typing on if you're a half decent typist. I wonder if you can get a physical PC keyboard to connect to a tablet?


_Absolutely not_ lol. Tablets are trash for gaming or game development (I looked into it and they're still too low spec for 3D work, at least a lot are and then you have this tiny screen so you also have to buy two monitors in addition to the tiny screen) overpriced, have tiny amounts of storage space (or if you want more you have to pay tons,) and you can replace parts with a PC.

Maybe if you're a casual user who doesn't like video games much it might work and then you can use it when you're outside on a long train journey (because that's what I did with my laptop when I was doing 3D stuff. It's not ideal.)

Yes you can use a tablet as a second monitor for a PC. Lol.

Oh I could go off for a while lol. You have turned me into fedora mode.

'laptops probably not' are you insane lol? Laptops are the thing tablets are replacing if anything. Desktop is less easily replaceable.

edit: ipads last four years apparently and other brands less long according to this website I'm looking at. Wow. And then you have to pay another 1.5k for a 1tb high end-product. You know to replace the desktop you could use for similar purposes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> _Absolutely not_ lol. Tablets are trash for gaming or game development (I looked into it and they're still too low spec for 3D work, at least a lot are and then you have this tiny screen so you also have to buy two monitors in addition to the tiny screen) overpriced, have tiny amounts of storage space (or if you want more you have to pay tons,) and you can replace parts with a PC.
> 
> Maybe if you're a casual user who doesn't like video games much it might work and then you can use it when you're outside on a long train journey (because that's what I did with my laptop when I was doing 3D stuff. It's not ideal.)
> 
> Yes you can use a tablet as a second monitor for a PC. Lol.
> 
> Oh I could go off for a while lol. You have turned me into fedora mode.
> 
> 'laptops probably not' are you insane lol? Laptops are the thing tablets are replacing if anything. Desktop is less easily replaceable.
> 
> edit: ipads last four years apparently and other brands less long according to this website I'm looking at. Wow. And then you have to pay another 1.5k for a 1tb high end-product. You know to replace the desktop you could use for similar purposes.


Yeah. I mean I'm not into gaming at all apart from games designed for tablets and I find them ok. I mean, I could get like a.proper console and play games on that but I'm not interested enough for that nowadays. So that means consoles or PCs im not bothered with much. Plus I like tablets for YouTube and stuff. It's so great to sit up in bed with a tablet to watch YouTube stuff. It's light and easy to hold.

And I find just googling stuff to read about stuff that tablets do just fine as well and because theyre portable you can read in bed, on your chair, on the sofa in the living room etc.

So i suppose for my needs specifically i dont care about PCs much because I don't really really need a PC. I still kinda find them idealistically physically clunky tho. But I guess like.you say there's some people that could never do without them .iPads? I wouldn't touch i-Anything with a bargepole. Google Android stuff suits me fine.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

KILOBRAVO said:


> Oh, since having a tablet(s) I barely barely use a PC now. Actually, a PC feels like clunky, old-hat technology already. A big grey lump of a thing full of dust that reminds me of the 1980s. I can't see myself ever buying another PC. I think physical PCs , especially desktops, will be obsolete in not too far future. Laptops probably not as they're nearly as portable as a tablet. .I kinda feel a tablet is almost more disposable than a PC is. If you break a tablet, it's less hassle to buy another one than oi your PC badly broke down of the hard drive died and you lost everything. (Unless you're a consistent backer-upper) I don't miss powering up a PC now. The only thing good about a PC is the fact that a physical mechanical keyboard is better for typing on if you're a half decent typist. I wonder if you can get a physical PC keyboard to connect to a tablet?


PCs > Tablets, for anything more than just general Internet browsing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just got my first 99 in Runescape, also someone said congrats which was weird because I don't think I've had that happen before and I don't think there was a special animation. Maybe there was.

^ that was saved in browser cache from days ago but I forgot to post it lol...

Playing The Sims 2 and there's a sim with a female name and presentation that uses the male toilets and has a male voice. This isn't actually a feature of the game but it is in The Sims 4 so that's an interesting bug. At first when I saw them in the toilet I thought maybe the toilets are bugged (because if they have a certain door symbol you can't go in usually,) but then later I went to a community lot that had urinals and they were standing up to pee as well. The Sim I was playing rolled the want to flirt with them so I will see where this goes. They also have red hair (the significance of this will be lost to people who haven't read some of my other posts about the sims hah.)

I noticed my sim's gender preference was bisexual (you can check it using a cheat, but the way it works is really basic and based on which sims your sim interacts with more so I'm not following that 100%, sometimes I use a random number generator too,) her brother is gay though and I don't want all my sims to be LGBT+ since that's unrealistic, although that does happen sometimes irl because of genetics their mum is bisexual as well lol not sure about their other sister (edit: nope bi as well and also attracted to the red headed sim hmm) I thinks he was straight, dad as well.

Actually I forgot but this is a thing that happens with certain npcs as well:

https://sims.fandom.com/wiki/Hula_Zombie



> The Hula Zombies can be seen in the Specter family storytelling album. When viewing her character file in SimPE it says her gender is male. This is the same with Mrs. CrumpleBottom. Changing it may corrupt the game. Her character file is stored in the objects.package file, meaning that she is the same in all neighborhoods. This is also the same with Mrs. CrumpleBottom and several other NPCs. An elder thumbnail of her exists in the game files and can be found with SimPE.


I don't have SimPE installed anymore so can't check that. Lol I forgot how corruptible The Sims 2 is, there are lots of debugging options that are available to see/mess around with compared to later games but a lot of them can **** with the game as well. You're also limited to one save because there's no option to have multiple saves like in The Sims 3 + 4


----------



## blue2

Just won the podium prize on gta online lucky wheel, I wanted the Back to the future delorean copy was on the podium last week, but the Aston martin vanquish copy will have to do : /


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't really like Elite Dangerous. Its like Eve Online but from the cockpit and far from being as in dept. I thought I would like it more than that.

Feels like I get in my ship to go to work and that's not good.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I just got kicked out of a chatroom because I said I'm lonely. They assumed that I am depressed. And the one person started getting really mean fast. :stu


----------



## ShadowOne

i beat Death Stranding. i ****ing loved it

I liked doing the deliveries, and when they got tedious i just stopped focusing on it and went to the story, which i really got into. the last 2 episodes really wrapped stuff together. Was a little too "explain it in dailog because we need to push things forward", but i was fine with it because i was over the vagueness

The only thing I can say I didnt like was dealing with the MULEs. It was always really janky and unfun ****show if a lot of combat kicked off, and it just snowballs


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Aw cyberpunk 2077 is delayed. I read it was coming out in April. It will be more of a pain right now because of the virus. Though I'm not sure how cd projekt red are dealing with it, and plus it's in Poland I haven't really looked at their country's statistics much, I believe they are lower than most of Western Europe. My friend works for Rockstar and he's working from home though it's a bit of a pain apparently.


----------



## ShadowOne

Not sure what in my backlog to get to next..

Doom Eternal, Links Awakening, Jedi fallen order...days gone is cheap..metro exodus. I know nioh 2 has good reviews but id rather just play a souls game


----------



## Harveykinkle

In a way it makes me happy when someone likes something I don't because I feel better that it's not being ignored. I'm not into randomly generated dungeon crawlers but the creators no doubt put a lot of passion into them so it's good someone enjoys them. And I do get why people are into them, sometimes you don't want a lot of story, you just want to jump in and play, and have it be somewhat unique each time. They have a reason to exist even if it's not for me.


----------



## 8888

I may buy more cryptocurrency or I may not, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A Skyrim mod maker is making a Freelancer like game. It actually looks damn good too. 

For those interested, it's called Underspace


----------



## Harveykinkle

Final Fantasy 7 Remake was a trip. I enjoyed it a lot. While I liked the original game in the past I'm not sure how well I ever understood things since I played it when I was young and there's so much going on. Fleshing out the beginning really worked for me and made the characters come to life more.


----------



## Velorrei

Many moons ago when I played New Leaf, no one cared about Animal Crossing.

_*Peer pressure intensifies.*_

Right now, _everyone_ is playing New Horizons except for me. I don't even have a Switch! It's a chunk of my next paycheck, but I don't know if I should even buy one.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Velorrei said:


> Many moons ago when I played New Leaf, no one cared about Animal Crossing.
> 
> _*Peer pressure intensifies.*_
> 
> Right now, _everyone_ is playing New Horizons except for me. I don't even have a Switch! It's a chunk of my next paycheck, but I don't know if I should even buy one.


My experience with the past games is basically nil but New Horizons is pretty doggone good. The style is fantastic, I like collecting stuff and trying out clothes, seeing what my villagers are up to, etc. Multiplayer has some issues but I didn't buy it for that. I don't know what else you might need that money for or if you're interested in any other games on the Switch so I can't say much more than that.


----------



## ShadowOne

wowww Life is Strange, episode 3. My body actually got chills. I dont get that reaction often


----------



## ShadowOne

i need a new tv for the new consoles...but i dunno whether to get like a budget 500-800 dollar one and upgrade more frequently...or go crazy with like a 1200 dollar one...i dunno what the heck i would get.


----------



## Lohikaarme

The next AC installment will take place in a Viking setting and will be called Assassin's Creed Valhalla.


----------



## Barakiel

1. Modders are doing Hylia's work:

















2. I got Link's Awakening for Christmas but have yet to play or even lick it.. I think the former at least is something I should give a try when I'm alone with my thoughts as night.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like watching old videogame commercials and cartoon opening themes sometimes. I get a lot of nostalgia from them and I miss those days.


----------



## Were

Bought a gpu this week (rx 5500xt 4 gb), so I'll be playing some games I couldn't run or couldn't run decently.


----------



## Fever Dream

I may have to try out Old World. It seems more like the game I wish the Civilization series had become.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Curse of Tristram looks pretty nice so far. 

And Blizzard are working on a Diablo 2 remake. Hope it won't go the Warcraft 3 reforge way.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Cautiously excited for it. Hopefully it has the RPG elements of early games like leveling up.


----------



## mt moyt

tried pizza connection 3 on my mac but its really not for games, overheated in minutes. good thing i bought it on steam and they gave me a refund


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

I need to buy a new mouse. I really liked the shape of my old one but the scroll wheel kind of sucked. Like it was hard to push to open up a new tab, so instead I was right clicking all the time. I'd like to find one with a similar shape. If I can't find one then I guess I'll just get the blue version of my old one. Hmmm...Anyways. I tried to fix the scroll wheel which was getting even worse, like it wasn't even scrolling well anymore so I opened it up yesterday and tried cleaning it but...I broke it, LOL. Going into the trash soon.

https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Wir...ords=logitech+mouse+510&qid=1590986813&sr=8-1









Blue version:
https://www.target.com/p/logitech-m510-wireless-mouse-blue/-/A-13252209









The replacement. I actually did try this one in the store briefly and then bought it online. It really hurts my hand. Like it's too wide for my hand. Scroll button is a bit better but not much.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TG75EG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Holy ****! Now this is how you make Starwars. Take some serious note, Disney.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'll just keep using the old layout for youtube, if you don't mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think I might have saved my (current) wireless mouse. The left click button had gone wonky and was double clicking randomly (pretty much the same thing that eventually happens to every mouse I get. Took it apart (which in itself can be tricky to get them back together sometimes if they're really complicated but thankfully this one isn't). The switch was still clicky so I had hope.

I tried several different techniques from clicking it a whole bunch of times to staring at it real hard and hoping that would intimidate it into going normal (needless to say that proved futile). Eventually, I clicked the switch as far in as it would go and aimed my compressed air straw in the cracks and hit it with several blasts. Then put it back together and so far, it's not doing what it was. But I have had several false victories with this one so I'm not ready to celebrate yet.


----------



## Barakiel

I played the Majora's Mask remake a while back but I don't think I went fishing very much, so I never knew that cuccofish were a thing. :um


----------



## Arbre

Barakiel said:


> I played the Majora's Mask remake a while back but I don't think I went fishing very much, so I never knew that cuccofish were a thing. :um


I don't even remember that in the remake. Maybe I never caught one. Majora's Mask is a special game though, I think it's one of the best examples of video games as art.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think I might have saved my (current) wireless mouse. The left click button had gone wonky and was double clicking randomly (pretty much the same thing that eventually happens to every mouse I get. Took it apart (which in itself can be tricky to get them back together sometimes if they're really complicated but thankfully this one isn't). The switch was still clicky so I had hope.
> 
> I tried several different techniques from clicking it a whole bunch of times to staring at it real hard and hoping that would intimidate it into going normal (needless to say that proved futile). Eventually, I clicked the switch as far in as it would go and aimed my compressed air straw in the cracks and hit it with several blasts. Then put it back together and so far, it's not doing what it was. But I have had several false victories with this one so I'm not ready to celebrate yet.


 Well, that was a false victory but I tried it again with another step. This time I saturated the switch with 91% Alcohol, worked the switch about 50 times and blew it out thoroughly with compressed air. Then I let it sit for about 4 days to dry and put it back together last night. This time it seems fixed. Will be nice if it did work because I really hate spending money for a mouse.


----------



## ShadowOne

Why does it feel so damn good to run up on an unsuspecting person in last of us part 2 and wallup them in the face with a baseball bat

Slightly concerned about my mental health


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I have an older mouse that I might have been able to save (I just found a new method for fixing buttons that have started to get flaky) but it has that stupid rubberized coating on the body of it that has started to turn into sticky gunk just like it does on most things that have that coating. I tried several methods to remove the coating but none of them worked. I could probably keep messing around with it but it's just not worth it. It's kind of a shame because it was an inexpensive mouse for how nice it was and how well it worked when it was new. 

I just don't know why they have to keep putting that ridiculous coating on everything! I have a plain old basic Logitech mouse that is just ordinary plastic on the body and I never sit here thinking "Man. I wish this had a rubber coating on it that's gonna turn into slime in a couple of years!"


----------



## zonebox

I love my little RPI 4, and the area I have it setup in. It looks dingy AF, but I like it that way, I like the worn out and grunge look. The candle just adds to the overall environment, I really enjoyed spending a few hours sitting there in the dark, while typing away. This house is way too small, this is actually in my dining room, complete with the solar panel :lol We plan on getting a shed sooner or later, I think when we do I will make a little computer room in it. I miss my old home that we rented, we had one room dedicated to computers, I used to have three computers running all of the time, one was for gaming, the other for browsing the web, and the third was usually for storage and goofing around. I also had room for older computers.









_Dingy computer area, complete with a blurry picture. Compliments of ZoneBox, you're welcome ; p_​
I actually installed an MMORPG on it, an oldie called "Eternal Lands", the client version they have on their webpage runs at like 6 fps, which is horrible. I found another way to install it, and it runs at a more reasonable 23 fps.

What I mostly use is a 17" laptop, which I have sitting at the couch on a little roller desk that looks sort of like this:







@*WillYouStopDave* I hate that old rubberized rubbish they used to put on a lot of computer items, I never had very much luck with removing it either. I saw a video that suggested acetone but I don't think I would feel comfortable with putting that on plastic items, maybe if it were diluted down but even then I would want to try it on something disposable first.


----------



## komorikun

zonebox said:


> I love my little RPI 4, and the area I have it setup in. It looks dingy AF, but I like it that way, I like the worn out and grunge look. The candle just adds to the overall environment, I really enjoyed spending a few hours sitting there in the dark, while typing away. This house is way too small, this is actually in my dining room, complete with the solar panel :lol We plan on getting a shed sooner or later, I think when we do I will make a little computer room in it. I miss my old home that we rented, we had one room dedicated to computers, I used to have three computers running all of the time, one was for gaming, the other for browsing the web, and the third was usually for storage and goofing around. I also had room for older computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dingy computer area, complete with a blurry picture. Compliments of ZoneBox, you're welcome ; p_​
> I actually installed an MMORPG on it, an oldie called "Eternal Lands", the client version they have on their webpage runs at like 6 fps, which is horrible. I found another way to install it, and it runs at a more reasonable 23 fps.
> 
> What I mostly use is a 17" laptop, which I have sitting at the couch on a little roller desk that looks sort of like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*WillYouStopDave* I hate that old rubberized rubbish they used to put on a lot of computer items, I never had very much luck with removing it either. I saw a video that suggested acetone but I don't think I would feel comfortable with putting that on plastic items, maybe if it were diluted down but even then I would want to try it on something disposable first.


My dad has one of those rolling desks things that he uses with his captain chair. Reminds me of him.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Zarude-riffic


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Free 43 inch tv with a new cell phone? Interesting offer. Could be nice for watching movies instead of my 21 in screen monitor.


----------



## zonebox

komorikun said:


> My dad has one of those rolling desks things that he uses with his captain chair. Reminds me of him.


They work alright but I do miss having a sturdy desk to place my computers on, I also miss having a desktop computer which is just not possible with these desks. In our previous home, I actually used to have two 6' banquet tables, joined together in a L shape to hold all of my computers. My wife had a third banquet table where her computer was at. Compared to that, this is a huge downgrade.

The unfortunate thing about my house is, this is one of the "open concept" houses, where the living room, kitchen, and dining room are all open to one another - I really dislike that design, I enjoy each room being closed off from one another. If it were a closed concept house, I could just convert our dining room into a computer room as it really gets no use.

I'm actually standing in the dining room near the back, while taking this photo.. don't mind the mess, I am not a particularly organized person :lol There is my little desk that I sit at throughout the day.









_Home sweet home, a bit cluttered, a bit messy.. a bit small.. and yes, I love Christmas lights ; p_​
Due to this being Florida, we don't have basements which limits our space even more, I would be fine with a computer room in the basement. Our garage is being converted to a gym, so that tosses that out. We do have a screened in porch, which I have been considering converting to another room. It would require a lot of work though, the roof on it is leaking so I am not sure if it is even doable - plus I like being able to sit out there and enjoy nature. More than likely, we will get a shed and convert that into a computer area. First though, we have to replace all of our windows, get a new central AC unit as our old one died, and install a fence..


----------



## zonebox

Scrub-Zero said:


> Free 43 inch tv with a new cell phone? Interesting offer. Could be nice for watching movies instead of my 21 in screen monitor.


Sounds like a pretty sweet deal, get a PI to hook to the TV and put retropie on it  what phone is the offer for?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> Sounds like a pretty sweet deal, get a PI to hook to the TV and put retropie on it  what phone is the offer for?


The TV is a 43 inch TLC 4k, and phone is a TCL 10 Pro and offered by Kodoo. I wouldn't know anything about the phone, but i have a Galaxy A20 paid for already so technically i could switch and not pay extra on my bill. Kind of tempted to give it a shot just for the tv haha. I don't watch TV but i do watch a lot of movies and play some games.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just had the most bizarre glitch in the sims 2. My Sims wanted to adopt a pet so I went to the pet adoption and 75% of the options were people Sims in the thumbnails so I adopted a person Sim to see what would happen and the pet adoption people showed up with the person Sim only their character model is bent weirdly and constantly rotating in the air like it's possessed. They've been added to the house as a pet though and they have a pet life span but also Human needs and if you try and interact with them it has normal social interactions not pet social interactions. I might post a video of this later. Probably means my neighbourhood is corrupted though. I have a bunch of other university Sims who have a glitch involving their gender where they have a certain model + name but the opposite voice + other data.

This is probably my second favourite Sims glitch after the weird Sims 3 glitch where my Sim had a daycare where the toddlers died at the end of every day even though toddlers aren't supposed to die in the game (their models would also become really warped and weird because they had no death animation.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This just belongs in Geek Central. I wonder how many people there are on here who used to live on the head-fi forum (or maybe still do)? Seriously. It was like one of the first forums on the internet I couldn't tear myself away from. I never even posted there but was just.....drawn to it. I never felt more kinship with people than the people who took the cheapest headphones they could find and tried to make them good. :lol

I was dreaming of good headphones in the 90s. I never had a pair of decent headphones until like 2008. I was like someone who looks at magazines with expensive cars in them just because that's as close as I'd ever get to one.

I was hanging out on head-fi watching them post all their sexy headphone mods and their unbearably expensive and exotic headphones when the iPod was still the state of the art.


----------



## Arbre

WillYouStopDave said:


> This just belongs in Geek Central. I wonder how many people there are on here who used to live on the head-fi forum (or maybe still do)? Seriously. It was like one of the first forums on the internet I couldn't tear myself away from. I never even posted there but was just.....drawn to it. I never felt more kinship with people than the people who took the cheapest headphones they could find and tried to make them good. :lol
> 
> I was dreaming of good headphones in the 90s. I never had a pair of decent headphones until like 2008. I was like someone who looks at magazines with expensive cars in them just because that's as close as I'd ever get to one.
> 
> I was hanging out on head-fi watching them post all their sexy headphone mods and their unbearably expensive and exotic headphones when the iPod was still the state of the art.


I haven't looked into headphones much. When I was a teenager I only had cheap earbuds that never lasted long. In my 20s I had two gaming headsets that I used for gaming and talking to people online, but I mostly used it for listening to music. After listening to music with them though my ears would hurt which made me worried about damaging my hearing, so I haven't used headphones or a headset for years now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have been playing around with Windows 10 for a few days and I swear I honestly think there were some trolls on the design team. Some of the things that are built into it are obviously just there to piss people off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> What I mostly use is a 17" laptop, which I have sitting at the couch on a little roller desk that looks sort of like this:


 I saw one of these at Goodwill once. It was in slightly rough shape but stuff like that is not hard to fix as long as it's not completely destroyed. They wanted like 5 bucks for it and I didn't get it. I left and was driving home and thought "That was stupid! I need that!". Went back literally like 15 minutes later and it was gone (of course).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have been playing around with Windows 10 for a few days and I swear I honestly think there were some trolls on the design team. Some of the things that are built into it are obviously just there to piss people off.


Couldn't have said it better myself.:grin2:


----------



## zkv

Not sure if Daggerfall is complete aggravating **** or I just made a bad character.

Wish my brother was still willing to play Baldur's Gate. Now that was fun. I'm amazed he liked the game as much as he did. He usually likes games where you just press W and shoot stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Damn it looks like Skyrim but it's The Sims 2.

https://tinyurl.com/y2w9rh9g




























also The Sims 2:




























edit:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zkv said:


> Not sure if Daggerfall is complete aggravating **** or I just made a bad character.


It's both. The game isn't easy by any stretch. Maybe follow a guide on character building to get an idea of something that can play the game well enough and still make you feel like you built your character. Game knowledge helps with Daggerfall. It's not Skyrim where you're held by the hand.


----------



## zonebox

Persephone The Dread said:


> Damn it looks like Skyrim but it's The Sims 2.


That looks remarkable for Sims 2, now I have this urge to play it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zonebox said:


> That looks remarkable for Sims 2, now I have this urge to play it.


It does look impressive and it's very different to what The Sims 2 usually looks like.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Pretty much every GDPR optout popup thing I've seen has made use of obvious dark patterns to just get you to accept everything, e.g. the ''Accept All'' choice is green and ''Reject Non-Essential'' is grey or something. It's patronizing, it doesn't work and it just reflects poorly on your site.


----------



## ShadowOne

Oh my gooooooood. I have good internet speed and it's taken me all ****ing day to download everything to play Microsoft flight simulator. I had to delete some files and redownload like 50gbs. Now it's stuck on a black screen

Anyone who says PC is the best for gaming is full of ****. Nothing ever just works

And when you get a super good computer, it can run ultra for a few years, and then you get used to these crazy graphics until future games make it eventually chug, then you have to deal with bad frame rates or lowering the graphics to console level anyway

/Rant


----------



## zkv

My brother and friends play this competitive mobile deathmatch/team deathmatch game. The same game for years. A few years ago they got me to play it. The social aspect of it was entertaining, but it's clear I need my games to be a forward-moving experience. Competitive games get boring fast. Plus I'm bad at them. Same as sports.

Last year a friend gave me his Playstation which had Red Dead Redemption 2. The least productive two weeks of my life. :lol I know I'm late to the party (I almost always play games years after their release), but it really is a great game. I wasn't even interested in the latest GTA, but this one isn't about chaotic shooting rampages, although they are an option. I spent so much of my time just talking to people, hunting, or admiring the scenery. Amazing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This Star Wars pack that EA are doing for The Sims though. Everytime I think they've gone full cash grab they outdo themselves :')


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm probably just stupid but I was looking at one of the new Amazon Kindle Fire tablets the other day and one of it's features is "USB-C for easier charging". Really? There are probably a zillion micro-USB charging cables in the world. There are probably enough of them that if you needed one, you could just fine it laying on the side of the road somewhere. 

USB-C might be the new standard but it isn't anywhere near well-established enough to be "easier" than micro-USB (which literally probably everyone has something that can charge anything with that connector).

What am I missing?


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


> This Star Wars pack that EA are doing for The Sims though. Everytime I think they've gone full cash grab they outdo themselves :')


It's EA. They'll always find a way to outdo their own greed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fever Dream said:


> It's EA. They'll always find a way to outdo their own greed.


Yeah I guess EA are notorious although it's sort of a thing with many companies now. I suppose they reach a point where they stop innovating and just try to re-sell/milk existing products and IPs or have tons of microtransactions.


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I guess EA are notorious although it's sort of a thing with many companies now. I suppose they reach a point where they stop innovating and just try to re-sell/milk existing products and IPs or have tons of microtransactions.


I sincerely believe that if EA could, they would copy write the letters E and A. Then they make the letter I into a dlc, and lock O and U behind pay walls and microtransactions.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sometimes i want to pay my phone balance so i don't have to pay an extra 25$ a month for 22(remaining) months on my bill. Technically it's more than that because of taxes and all, so id actually save money by paying it now. But who has 550$ to shoot out the window. heh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is basically exactly what I thought when watching the trailer. It's just a huge advert with some cool looking aesthetics/build objects. Figured the gameplay would be lacking because it always seems to be.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Sims:

star wars advert pack:









stackable windows:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's interesting how they censor stuff in videogames like religious things and gore. I played this game today and in all version but the japanese one, they made the blood green instead of red. And also one of the guys finishes enemies with a cross, but in all other versions it was replaced with a blue flashing ball.

Same thing in how they took crosses and blood out of Castlevania IV in all but the jap version. Why do people get so offended with crosses? It's a well known weapon against vampires.

In this other recent arcade game ive played they took out the dogs that would hump you and gay men in gimp suits that would also hump you from behind and when you were on the ground. They would even hump lamp posts lol. I guess it was pretty offensive, although quite funny to see at first. I can see why they censored that in the west.


----------



## zkv

'It's a beautiful day, full of opportunity!' Haven't played a game in what feels like a long time, and today I feel like genociding bandits, corporate *******s and wildlife alike. The day of meat bicycles has arrived.

Kind of annoyed I accidentally deleted my Mordecai I had about halfway through the first game. I have Lilith, but I pretty much finished playthrough one and the endgame content I have left kinda bores me. But my Zero from 2 is in good health. I've played with Gaige (which is fun because you don't have to aim) and Krieg (which is hard, but it's worth it just to hear the **** he says) but Zero's my guy. Alien cyborg robot thing, whatever, he's mine.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I laughed seeing this. His voice is epic.


----------



## Barakiel

I still find it kind of amazing that one of these girls is King Arthur.


----------



## zkv

Your past has a way of sneaking up on you. You'll hear broken echoes of it everywhere, like a bad replay. You get mad at everybody for reminding you about it, even if it's all in your head.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man. That's the scariest thing that's ever happened to me while tinkering with my PC. I decided to reapply my thermal paste because I put it on kinda thick last time and the thought that might have been wrong was really bugging me. So there was so much thermal paste on there that it was literally like "paste" and my cooler was actually really stuck to the CPU! :O

I tried to be gentle and rock it back and forth very lightly. When it finally lifted on one side, I was a bit relieved but that quickly turned to horror when I lifted the other side and flipped the heatsink over to see that the CPU was still stuck to the bottom of it and I had literally pulled it out of the socket while the lock was still engaged. I felt sick to my stomach but tried not to panic and started cleaning off the thermal paste so I could get a good look at the pins.

Long story short, I guess I somehow didn't damage any of the pins. I'm not sure how I got that lucky. I really should have not even been messing around with it since a dead computer is really all I need right now. Especially since it's an older one and the APU this thing takes isn't made anymore and the used ones that are available are going for more than the new ones did. 

When I first went to put the CPU back in the socket it was sitting up a bit higher on one corner and I thought "uh oh!". But I wiggled it around with the tip of my finger and it dropped in. I thought for sure it wasn't going to boot and I sat here with my finger on the button for a while before I pressed it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Microsoft bought Bethesda for 7.5 billions. Holy ****.


----------



## cmed

Just waiting to get my hands on a RTX 3080 and I'll be ready for my next build! Going with a Threadripper 2950x because this will also be for work (design and video editing.)

I was seriously considering buying a 2080 Ti back in August. _So glad_ I didn't do that!


----------



## Rickets

Scrub-Zero said:


> Microsoft bought Bethesda for 7.5 billions. Holy ****.


That's a massive win for them.

If Elder Scrolls 6, Fallout 5, Doom etc become xbox exclusives that's a game changer (pun?).

Even if they don't become exclusives, any ps5 purchases of them goes to Microsofts bank account.

Bethesda might work with Obsidian again since they too are owned by Microsoft.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is surreal...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I remember the first time in the 80s that I saw the original NES (Nintendo) system in a store. It seemed like a very strange thing. At the time, I had my Atari 2600










So I talked my dad into taking me to look for some new Atari games. They had (apparently) just set up the Nintendo display in that store and this (pretty close to) what I saw....










Now in those days, the kind of money they wanted for this thing was a lot of money. But I remember thinking this was never going to work. It seemed kind of esoteric (you have to realize it didn't look like anything I had ever seen before) and I thought to myself that no one was going to buy that at that price. I was very surprised when these things started showing up in people's houses.

I never actually got one of my own. I didn't get a console (other than the Atari 2600) until the Sega Genesis came out.










I think (at the time) the Genesis was like $300, which was an absurd amount of money at the time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I couldn't stop playing that game and i finished it. I'll start a new game on extreme now with the new patch that fixes AI and other stuff. I haven't finished a game in years, if that's a testament of how good this game is to me.

As a Terminator fan, ive been wanting to stick it to skynet for so long and this game makes that a reality. I love it when a game uses the lore and respects it to the point where it's better than any of the movie after T2.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Clarity's Domesticated Bear said:


> That's the one I had. Satisfyingly large buttons. I liked how well the controller fit my larger hands as well compared to the SNES controller. Larger than my sibling's anyway. Something that I didn't really see again more until the Xbox controller in a shop. We had a second controller made by a third party and it was supposed to be for fighting games. It was more thin and more rounded on the outside edges, in a similar way to the SNES controller. I persuaded her to use that one for playing as Tails.
> 
> So many fond memories of sliding the cartridge down starting up Vectorman 2 or hearing the music in the titles of Ecco the Dolphin 2. I associate DS9 with Sonic 3D blast as we hadn't yet gotten the N64, so I was playing that around the time that show was getting good on TV.


 Yeah. I looked it up and the price when it first came out was actually closer to $200 (US dollars) but it might as well have been $300, as that was crazy money for poor kids back then.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I remember the first time in the 80s that I saw the original NES (Nintendo) system in a store. It seemed like a very strange thing. At the time, I had my Atari 2600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I talked my dad into taking me to look for some new Atari games. They had (apparently) just set up the Nintendo display in that store and this (pretty close to) what I saw....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now in those days, the kind of money they wanted for this thing was a lot of money. But I remember thinking this was never going to work. It seemed kind of esoteric (you have to realize it didn't look like anything I had ever seen before) and I thought to myself that no one was going to buy that at that price. I was very surprised when these things started showing up in people's houses.
> 
> I never actually got one of my own. I didn't get a console (other than the Atari 2600) until the Sega Genesis came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think (at the time) the Genesis was like $300, which was an absurd amount of money at the time.


My work colleague/manager has an Atari 2600 which he plays sometimes. My other childhood friend had a SEGA Genesis as well as one of my uncles.  I never owned either of those, no need to since my mother and I had our desktop PCs at the time. I did however try my cousins NES when it was lent to me for a while. That was so much fun, even though I died in Top Gun and Mario a lot :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My work colleague/manager has an Atari 2600 which he plays sometimes. My other childhood friend had a SEGA Genesis as well as one of my uncles.  I never owned either of those, no need to since my mother and I had our desktop PCs at the time. I did however try my cousins NES when it was lent to me for a while. That was so much fun, even though I died in Top Gun and Mario a lot :lol


 I also had a neighbor who had one of those really early computers that you hooked up to your TV. I think it was the one from Radio Shack. I have some memories of her letting me borrow it and writing basic scripts for it (it came with a book). Even toy computers were expensive back then.

Did you do the turtle trick on Mario? I died so many times trying to make that work. I finally got the hang of it but I felt like such a dummy because I couldn't make it work. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you do the turtle trick on Mario? I died so many times trying to make that work. I finally got the hang of it but I felt like such a dummy because I couldn't make it work. :lol


Is that when you get them to keep going into the stairs so you get a lot of lives?

My mum loves that, and used to do it for good luck before her hospital appointments. She asked me if I did it when I told her I was playing it again yesterday, but I used a warp zone and always forget to do it.

I've been playing it for 21 years and never finished it, so now it is going to be annoying me until I finish it, and I won't stop trying.  I die in 8-2.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> Is that when you get them to keep going into the stairs so you get a lot of lives?


 :lol

Yep. That's the one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@*Silent Memory* I remember dying WAY before world 8, haha.  



WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you do the turtle trick on Mario? I died so many times trying to make that work. I finally got the hang of it but I felt like such a dummy because I couldn't make it work. :lol


No, I never tried that. Glad to see that you did though.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*Silent Memory* I remember dying WAY before world 8, haha.
> 
> No, I never tried that. Glad to see that you did though.


The first time I played it, I ran straight into a turtle/duck and died because I didn't know how to jump.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you do the turtle trick on Mario? I died so many times trying to make that work. I finally got the hang of it but I felt like such a dummy because I couldn't make it work. :lol


Tricks or glitches like that in videogames are the best thing ever. There's another one you may not know about in world 1-2 near the warp pipes. If you stand on the pipe that takes you to the end and manage to jump crouched towards the pipe + bricks, you can slide through the bricks, and if you go down the first pipe on the left, it takes you to a never-ending water level. And if you take the middle pipe, you get taken to world 5 instead of 3.


----------



## Barakiel

I feel like there needs to be another thread just for salt/criticism, I hate coming across harsh comments about stuff I like and feel like it'd be good to keep that contained in a salt depository of some sort.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> The first time I played it, I ran straight into a turtle/duck and died because I didn't know how to jump.


You cute newb you:grin2:I kid I kid:kiss:


----------



## zonebox

After looking for MMOs with the best player housing, I saw Wurm Online suggested a few times. I'm gonna give it a shot, I'm not even doing very much research on the game, I'm just going to wing it and see how I enjoy it.


----------



## Glue

Wish I was home grinding out urgent quests.


----------



## zkv

Dishonored seemed from the bit I played like it offered a great stealth assassin experience. I was commited to sparing lives though and found non-lethal alternatives felt like too few and maybe too boring compared to the gleeful dispay of lethal ones. Maybe I'll go all psycho next time I get to play it.


----------



## zkv

The nightmare was always the same. Violent shapes moving in darkness, old and ugly. In a nightmare, every choice you make is a wrong one.
When you're waking up, the world is a blur. What was clear in a dream suddenly makes no sense. No surreal rescues, no easy, magic way out. But you are awake.


There's a FPS mod for Max Payne 2? I'm so latching onto this excuse to play it again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm old school runescape's graphics are super old looking but they do get better seasonal events sometimes. I just saw someone post a bunch of photos and they can get halloween sweets in their house  they don't often do quest like events in RS3 anymore just skilling stuff.

I also just found this:

https://runescape.wiki/w/2020_Hallowe'en_event

which is somehow talking about something that hasn't happened yet in the future. Also it looks like they're updating the graphics of Draynor manor, and I'm doing something right now that involves the current way the building looks so I guess I need to hurry before the 26th and it will be annoying if they change the layout a lot.


----------



## zkv

Is it wrong that those are my actual thoughts when playing the Doom games?










Wow, they really did their research on this character. :lol


----------



## zonebox

World of Warcraft forums are quite the experience, it is such a strange thing to behold - people going absolutely bonkers over really trivial things. At times, I think they are a game in of themselves, and am tempted to partake in the lunacy but hold back because I know how easy it is to lose yourself in such insanity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol did they forget again that it's supposed to be a video game:






I can't believe the amount of unusable content.


----------



## tehuti88

I have a huge collection of casual PC games in my Big Fish Games account (yeah, I'm not a "true" geek), I used to binge buy them back when I had my little Sony Vaio with Win7 but never got to play any on my previous HP with Win10 because it crashed all the time after a crappy update. After four years I've switched to a new HP with an SSD like the Vaio had and it's nice and fast to start up and shut down, though it has no CD drive (guess I'll need to rip them on the old one, I have a CD reader/writer someplace but it's very old, not sure how well it works) and the fan seems to run quite a lot for my comfort, what's making it do that? I don't remember my Vaio doing that. :| Took me a bit to figure out at first that the culprit was Windows indexing the files I'd added...I don't remember any of my laptops doing that (I've had four prior to this one, over the years, a big clunky HP, the Vaio, a Samsung, the previous HP Pavilion, and now there's this Pavilion, I seem to have the best luck with Pavilions, so...), though I do recall an indexing issue with one of our desktops (likely also a Pavilion) long ago. Googling a bit pretty much proved this. Windows says this can take "a couple of hours" for lots of files but :haha that is way off. Took like two or three days (granted, I shut it down at night, and was using it while it was attempting to index)...last night it seemed to be stuck on one file for an inordinate amount of time, I got fed up and paused it, hoping that'd jigger it into resuming once I unpaused it, though there was no option to UNPAUSE it! WTF?? I restarted the computer and the indexing resumed. *whew* Left the room for like two minutes, came back, and it said it was done. :blank So.

It started running the fan again late last night, though! I checked the task manager but the two usual suspects, Dropbox and Trend Micro, weren't acting up, it was some Intel Optane Memory thing. I really didn't want to kill it since I think it speeds up the computer, in fact it was one of the selling points, why was it misbehaving? :| Again Googled it, found lots of user reports complaining about the same thing, and one solution saying that software had reached its end of life just this year, go figure. :sigh Just bought this and it's out of date?? Anyway they mentioned the name of the updated software and I went to the...Microsoft Store or whatever that is and looked it up, just out of curiosity, didn't intend to uninstall and install anything. The store told me I already had this software anyway.  But as soon as I read that, a Windows notification popped up saying, "Hey, this software just updated! Check it out!" WTF?? I hadn't even done anything! I nervously "checked it out" anyway and it opened an Intel program that was all Greek to me but it said it was up to date, so...

I closed all that and the fan and CPU returned to normal. Maybe that fixed it? But shortly after that same software started running up like 30% CPU and the fan again. :x Then returned to normal. Then the fan began running a couple of times afterward but there was literally nothing running up the CPU so I'm not sure WTF was going on, I just hope it's normal and doesn't interfere with stuff I try to do later on. (I was doing absolutely zilch with the computer while this was happening, I was on my tablet.)

...Anyway, all this is my way of saying, I already own a 1 or 2TB external hard drive but on learning that SSDs are more reliable, I bought a 512MB one, seems the biggest a noob can get for a decent price. On the laptop, I signed into my old Big Fish account, unsure if it even still had my games since I haven't used it in years (my purchase history says the last time I bought anything was 2016--the year I got the previous laptop). But there my games were. Most are compatible with Win7 and that was the last system I played them on so it was iffy but Google says they should work with Win10. I installed the Big Fish game manager and reluctantly downloaded one game, _Echoes Of Sorrow_, one of the first games I ever played when I bought it on CD-ROM prior to switching online. Tried loading it last night. It weirded up the monitor resolution at first, and Trend Micro's taskbar icon didn't return to normal, though fiddling around a bit and closing and reopening the game in windowed mode resolved the former...the window is quite small, resolution must have been much different back then! It's rather an old game. I used to play it in fullscreen mode though things get borky if I try that now so I'll leave it alone. The volume was quite loud and I was just testing it anyway so I closed it without playing, just wanted to see if it worked...the resolution is a bit wonky like I said but unless it crashes later, it seemed to work.

Now I learn that apparently, nowadays you can install games on an external drive and play them from there?? Used to be that wouldn't work, because of the Windows registry, I think? But I guess that's changed? SSDs are supposedly better for running programs, if I understand right? My new external SSD is supposedly waiting out in the mailbox if I can summon the energy to get it because it's gusty and freezing here today. (I should really go fetch it...) I can maybe uninstall this game (that I only just installed...hope Big Fish doesn't get stingy with me -_- ) and reinstall it on this external SSD, and play it from there? If so that'd be awesome, I have scads of games, but don't want to stick them on my computer. I'm not sure it'd be wise to load them all on the external drive either :um but it'd be cool to have my whole collection available in one spot besides online...I know, I shouldn't, just that it's tempting is all.

I have yet to even see if this'd work (online Big Fish documentation indicates it would), I've probably jinxed it.

And I wish I could've found a bigger SSD. More games! All in one spot! I never even got to play most of them. And BFG has only been coming out with slews more since I was last on their site... -_-

...

I haven't proofed this yet so expect edits later on. Just dumping out loud.

EDIT: Oh wait! My Amazon order says it's a 1TB SSD! :O Awesome!

...EDIT, I found no typos in all that? Wow.


----------



## tehuti88

Wow, this SSD is like the size of a small stack of credit cards, or a very small thin phone. :O

It seems like it works! Had to change the download destination in the game manager (I created a folder on the SSD just for BFG), installed a game and exited the manager (I don't like playing from the manager). It put the shortcut on my desktop but the game on the SSD, I moved the link into a folder and clicked it and my old game ran! (This one fullscreened itself but didn't mess up my resolution so I think I'll leave it that way. It's a really gorgeous match-3 called _Lost In Night_. Not the first casual game I ever played (I think that was...it had "manor" or "mansion" and a name in the title...*searches BFG*..._The Secret Of Margrave Manor_, VERY old basic game, but nice memories of playing it), but the first one I bought on Big Fish Games.)

I'll have to find a longer cord (provided cord makes things awkward, since both USB-A ports are on the right side of the laptop, who designed that <_< ) and uninstall the game I already installed last night sometime and put it on there. Have to fight the urge to just download everything. ;_; Plus it's really windy and our power could end up cutting out, so...


----------



## tehuti88

It's indexing again, though. Not sure what it could be indexing. :/


EDIT two hours later seriously WHAT ARE YOU INDEXING. :x


----------



## tehuti88

Hm. I'm noticing a BIG difference between the size a game takes up and the size it takes up "on disk." One 800mb game for example becomes over *7GB* on disk! So 1TB won't be as much space as it seems to be.

Has something to do with the file type system yadda yadda I don't get it all though I understand enough to know I'd prefer if a game's size were the same as its size on disk. I don't own any 7GB games so they shouldn't take up that much space. :/ I don't understand or trust myself enough to reformat something yadda yadda it's Greek to me.

Sigh, should've known there was some catch.


----------



## tehuti88

Hm.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VS8QCXC/

Not an SSD, but more space...? A smaller TB size of the same model is said to be good for gaming.

There's an 8GB and up model but it's a clunky desktop one and might require an external power source, I don't want to have to plug it in.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

After trying SailfishOS on my PinePhone, I can safely say that open source _can_ win with phones just as well as any other phone OS.

I think PostMarketOS has good potential and is a good cause but out of all the available distros/OSs, Sailfish and LuneOS come out as the prettiest and easy-to-use options by default.

Phosh works really well on its own and IMO finally gives Gnome a proper place to shine-still has some work to do but it has a lot of potential. Plasma Mobile is also really close to another decent UI for mobile. I think it just needs to work out some kinks here and there and it'll be ready enough to be highly-usable. It's farther along than Phosh but it's a bit less reliable from what I've tested so far.

I think we are very deserving of what pmOS and potentially what Mobian can provide to the community as a whole along with Phosh/PlasmaMobile.

My current hopes are that development can continue on SailfishOS for getting more and more compatibility and working functions on PinePhone.


----------



## Rickets

I imagine a PS5 would be quite difficult to open up and clean.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Rickets said:


> I imagine a PS5 would be quite difficult to open up and clean.


 Yeah. I don't know why each successive generation seems to have to get weirder looking. It is not at all attractive IMO.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I dont think i'll be able to unsee that...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ElderScrolls/comments/jr3wqk


----------



## Fun Spirit

Is there another word for geek? I wish there was a better term to describe us tech/nerd type. {Unless you are happy to call yourself one} I'm more like why do we get the word geek? 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## ScorchedEarth

You know you're schizoid when you play MMOs because you want a more dynamic sandbox experience from sharing the world with other players, but then you choose the most solitary activity possible, and also do it at the quietest time of day for the server because the activity becomes easier, more profitable and less stressful the fewer people are logged in. And then _maybe _you spend the earnings on group activities whenever your social batteries are recharged, but never, ever form any lasting bonds or commitments.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## zkv

From Firewatch (a game some call a walking simulator but whatever, it's one of the really good ones):

Delilah: "You know, my sister eats six prunes a day. Six. She's like, really precise about it. She'd be great at this job if she didn't need wheelbarrows full of marijuana to function."

I can so relate...


----------



## Rickets

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I don't know why each successive generation seems to have to get weirder looking. It is not at all attractive IMO.


Aesthetically I don't have a problem with them really, just what it means for maintenance. I think the xbox series x will be easier to open up to clean, it's pretty basic in design, as are the current ones.


----------



## Rickets

Choosing a new tv on black friday for the consoles is a bloody hard choice. 

So far the two I may choose between are the Samsung q80T or the LG CX. If anyone has experience with these, let me know


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Rickets said:


> Aesthetically I don't have a problem with them really, just what it means for maintenance. I think the xbox series x will be easier to open up to clean, it's pretty basic in design, as are the current ones.


 I like basic designs. Both for the reason that they're generally pretty straightforward to take apart and for the reason that I just prefer my electronics to come in the form of a box. I'm nearly an old man now and I don't flow with the times too well. But even the original Xbox was a box and I loved the nice basic look of it.


----------



## Barakiel

I think most of us can relate.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol.


----------



## Barakiel

I binge watched and finished Kanojo Okarishimasu recently, and I don't regret it. It's the kind of anime that'll make you cry and cringe, love and loathe at the same time.


----------



## 8888

I cashed in some of my Ethereum for a gift card since I had more than I wanted.


----------



## Barakiel

The Fate series really took this idea and ran with it. :um


----------



## blue2




----------



## blue2

Random npc:

"I don't want to live in this game anymore!! " 

Trolling cyberpunk 2077 bugs & physics seems to be the current trend, in fairness the physics in gta titles from 10 years ago seem to be better, maybe they hyped it too much, I think it runs best on PC etc.

R.i.P random npc man 2077


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just finished the Runescape Christmas quest (sequel to the previous Violet is Blue quest.) Was cute. I'm too lazy to upload clips of it/screenshots so here's someone else's playthrough:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This looks like Oblivion:






I like the bear guy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm legit bummed that i missed that 55$ Xbox one controller sales Microsoft had on their site. Now they're back to 75$


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hope Bleak Faith: Forsaken is as good as it looks.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Well, my first Hearts of Iron 4 game went to crap. Played Portugal with a vision of forming a royal Iberian union, reuniting the empire and fighting fascism and communism. Carlists spawned late with _no _manpower but I sent volunteers anyway. Hard fight, I thought, but maybe if we just hold onto Burgos we can wait for the commies, republicans and fascists to eat each other while I get Brazil on board, integrate the colonies and then intervene directly. Burgos is easy to defend, so as long as we dig our heels in, there's a chance... wait, what are they doing? Are... are my allies _attacking _? Yes, they're doing a Leroy Jenkins against the Nationalists, who have 3 times the divisions, many times the manpower, German tanks and like 100 Stukas bombing everything to ****. Literally the only thing the Carlists have going for them is their position and they discard it.

Oh well, I thought, let's try Brazil. Well, the instructions were unclear, I thought that focus would install a monarchist government with a strong Fascist opposition. Instead they just turned Fascist with 20% monarchists. Oops. And seeing as Britain willingly gave up all its colonies by 1938 and France went the nationalist path and then devolved into a civil war against a commie insurgency, I decided to leave this timeline to the nazis. Maybe I'll play commie South Africa next time and tear down Apartheid, I dunno.


----------



## ShadowOne

Assassin's valhalla is just too damn big of a game
.I like it, and I want to finish it and do the majority of side quests...

But I'm 50 hours in and I think like halfway through the story :/. I want to play something else, but not forget how to play valhalla

Fu


----------



## MCHB

My folks brought up a bunch of my old tools and stuff including my jobsite stereo and my god...it was **** in a shop but in my house it's sick! It's 50W (I think) and at work there are a bunch of 100W stereo's so I'm feeling inspired! I want to make a 500W stereo!


----------



## 8888

I want to buy some more DAI soon.


----------



## Omni-slash

Why do characters have to say their own name/faction when you click them in RTS games? I'm thinking of Total War: Warhammer specifically. It's so stupid. No one goes around shouting their own name all the time. But it also makes me laugh so all is forgiven


----------



## ShadowOne

i love minecraft's chill music. But it definitely brings back memories of 8ish years ago and wishing i could have that time back


----------



## Persephone The Dread

65 Sims are dead but we still have a way to go to the target death count.


----------



## blue2

^^Coronavirus ? Poor sims :rain


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> ^^Coronavirus ? Poor sims :rain


No lol just trying to create as many ghosts as possible (sort of like the Dead Men of Dunharrow but in a small town by the woods,) but you can create contagious viruses in the sims 2, weirdly never tried that aspect of gameplay before but trying that later.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> No lol just trying to create as many ghosts as possible (sort of like the Dead Men of Dunharrow but in a small town by the woods,) but you can create contagious viruses in the sims 2, weirdly never tried that aspect of gameplay before but trying that later.


Nice, I never really looked up youtube videos about sims or glitches much before until you mentioned you were doing it & I got curious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Nice, I never really looked up youtube videos about sims or glitches much before until you mentioned you were doing it & I got curious.


There are a couple of people who have started making those videos recently (also lots of informational videos floating around as well.) I didn't realise because my first related video was several months ago and then I started making different videos for a while but it's become randomly popular over the last couple of months so now new channels have started doing related content too. I think glitch videos have always been popular though in general. It's just that The Sims games are particularly prone to being broken in creative ways.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Had like £50 leftover in my Bitcoin account and now it's worth over £400. Voila, magic and infinite riches! Once the rate drops again, I might put another £50 in there and see if it grows into another money tree...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I miss how little hand holding games used to have.


----------



## zkv

First Planescape: Torment. Now, also Disco Elysium: games I kind of _need_ to play, because of their promising narratives and themes. Gameplay is slower and simpler too which is good, 'cause I'm rusty as hell with high skill games. I guess I haven't played Planescape yet for the same reason I don't read books anymore. I should go read a book.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend linked me this, I thought it was kind of interesting but they probably wouldn't look exactly like how the people acted in the photos at the time (and if nobody is alive who saw them when they were alive today, nobody can confirm.) But seems like you can put any photo into it and it will do this like the WoW one so that's kind of interesting.

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...eepy-new-service-ai-animate-old-family-photos


----------



## zkv

It's really annoying that the Build engine games don't feature a saving system for co-op. Doom and Heretic did. I don't like infinite respawns, nor do I like starting levels with only a freaking pitchfork for a weapon.


----------



## Rickets

The first Gears of War game has the most bull**** final boss I ever played. Took me about 35 tries and was so relieved. The rest of the game was great but that last battle was very poorly designed.


----------



## zkv

Fallout: NV needs some work in the barter* system. And the dialogue system, not the dialogue amount or general content, but how they structure it. Also, I liked it in Skyrim that no matter how long ago you've talked to an NPC, they always have a few repeatable options whereas in NV they often end up with just the "Goodbye" option. But back to barter*, I tried playing the game today, and maybe it's because I'm extra meticulous about what I carry and stash, (and also because lately I can rarely actually get engaged with a game for more than 10 minutes,) but the display needed to be bigger and it should've had more categories or subcategories of items.

I know it's an old game and I'm sure a bunch of mods improve on it in a bunch of ways, but I have a game started so they would probably break my file or something.

*And inventory.


----------



## zonebox

Youtube is bugging out on people using firefox, as well as apparently safari. I noticed it myself about ten minutes ago, when using their search bar and the spacebar was not working and pausing the video. Also pressing "F" would automatically make the screen fullsized, despite having the cursor in the search box. It is fine in chrome and brave though, it seems to be specific to a few browsers which is odd. I wonder how long they will take to fix it.


I wonder if the same thing is happening around the world, are any of you UK and Australia peeps having the same problem?


Edit:
It is hilarious reading some of the comments on youtube now.
Why-can't-eye-type-space-or-eye.


Edit 2:
It has been fixed now


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Shirley Curry is part of a streaming channel now with three other gaming grandmas:


----------



## zonebox

It is great that I can run Linux on Windows, but I don't really understand why I have to remote into it to play around in a desktop environment. It would be nice if Microsoft went the extra mile, and made it so it was not necessary, but eh, I mean, it is more than I expected to begin with. I don't know how often I will use it though, but so far it is running faster than it did when I used it in virtualbox. There are still a few kinks to work out, such as the audio is not working in it, and some web browsers for some reason don't either. I can get text browsers to work in it though.










Unfortunately, my laptop has 2 HDDs the main one is an SSD, but only has about 100gb space on it. Right now, it is only has about 20gb free so I can't really play around too much with it. Otherwise I would try a bunch of different things on it.. oh well, I still think it is pretty neat. I wonder if I could mount my storage drive to it. I'll have to check later on if it reads USB drives, that might be another option later down the road. WSL does appear to be running really fast though, so I bet it does a pretty good job. In virtualbox, it would get really slow.


----------



## Orb

Pissed off I missed out on the 3080 best buy drop this morning. Even got to 'add to cart' but it wouldn't let me do it. Then accidentally went to cart (meant to do it in second tab) and then when I went back to the order page it had sold out. GRRRRR


----------



## zonebox

@random.name(x)

There is a way to install software for audio, I've seen a few links for it through google but for now I have mostly been tinkering around with it as a novelty. This is all new to me, so I haven't gone too far with it yet - but I'm not sure if audio would play regardless as I have to remote into the service. It is a very strange way of playing around with Linux, but I don't think it is what Microsoft had in mind when they created it. I've just read that there is a way to connect USB drives, but it is not supported natively by Microsoft.

I did just install firefox on it, and it is running. Not as smoothly as I would like though, in youtube playing videos at 1080 is dropping a few frames here and there, plus scrolling is not as smooth as it should be. I'm starting to think, it is just slightly better than my experience of running it in virtualbox now that I have been playing around with a web browser.

I think I may just update virtualbox, and install linux on my storage drive. It has been a while since I have played around with vbox, and it might run it better now. I might give VMWare a shot too, I haven't played around with that in a long time. I think they have a free version for personal use.


----------



## zonebox

@random.name(x)

It's all hosted on the same computer, which is why I wish Microsoft would have made it so we don't have to remote into it. It is pretty responsive, but I just don't think it is as fast as I thought it would be, which is a shame. It is a strange way of playing with linux on your own computer.

I just installed runescape on it, and it is taking a long time to load up the resources. aaaand.. it crashed.. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

What do you mean you've fixed all these weird bugs with patches? Don't you know I have funny videos to make? Tch.



> 'If you installed the patch, there is no way to uninstall just the patch. The patches are very useful *and fix some game breaking bugs, * so it is really best to keep them.


Playing games is so 2020, 2021 is destroying games.


----------



## zonebox

Welp, I removed WSL from my services and decided to give VMware a try, considering it is free for the workstation and I have to say, I'm really impressed. It is running a lot faster, check it out:









_Xubuntu is in the lower window._​
I have firefox runnin, FireStorm (second life viewer) and even cool retro term (with SAS loaded in w3m), the audio works fine and it is on my storage drive so I recovered nearly 5gb on my SSD drive  I also decided to go back to the light theme on SAS, because the mishmash of light blue on gray is not mah thang.

But yeah, Window's subsystem for linux looks like a lot of fun, but not for what I want to do. I think for me cygwin would be close enough, and VMware works really well so I'm happy.

I also installed windows 98, and it does well, but I prefer PCem for emulated older PC computers.


----------



## Orb

Orb said:


> Pissed off I missed out on the 3080 best buy drop this morning. Even got to 'add to cart' but it wouldn't let me do it. Then accidentally went to cart (meant to do it in second tab) and then when I went back to the order page it had sold out. GRRRRR


Same result for PS5 too, ugh.


----------



## zonebox

After I installed VMWare, I had a bit of a nostalgia kick and downloaded the latest version of PCem, found a bunch of roms to emulate older PCs, and installed Windows 98 and a ton of software. I was surprised to find a web browser that works with a lot of sites still, nothing I would trust with signing into an account, but for just general browsing I feel safe enough. It is slow, so sites like SAS don't load, but general browsing works, I even was able to load up facebook to get to the sign up screen, and I saw a few tweets from twitter as well, which was surprising. It has been a fun trip through memory lane, and getting everything to work right was fun too.

The Internet Archive has a ton of older games to download for free, I am just impressed with how many things I can get for free. I was able to get full versions of Quake, Unreal, Duke3d, Diablo, and others which was really nice. Also I installed 3dfx, so I am emulating a voodoo II, which really brings me back to the days of my AMD 5x86 box. I love that little 3dfx logo that pops up every time I play a OpenGl game.










I could totally see myself, in the far future, emulating a virtual environment of the 90s to live in:lol


----------



## zkv

Diablo II: Resurrected looks exactly the same as the original. Which makes sense since it was perfect in the first place. Maybe they'll make a buck with the youngsters but to me it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol


Ahh, Oblivion...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fever Dream said:


> Ahh, Oblivion...


Yeah it's great lol.


----------



## probably offline

Fever Dream said:


> Ahh, Oblivion...


it just works


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah it's great lol.





probably offline said:


> it just works


Although part of the charm of Oblivion is its unintended hilarity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is it always him lol?






Like you know:






This is so bad.


----------



## Mik3

Wish I could adopt all the orphanage kids on Skyrim. **** Grelod.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zkv said:


> Diablo II: Resurrected looks exactly the same as the original. Which makes sense since it was perfect in the first place. Maybe they'll make a buck with the youngsters but to me it's completely unnecessary.


Same for me. I mean, I still play Diablo 2 today with Path of Diablo and Project Diablo 2. Don't need or care for the remake at all. It's looking pretty, but the animation showed so far seems wonky to me.

And to top it off, we have that handsome amazon in the remake. The other characters, other than Druid(he looks great) don't look that much better. The Barb looks like he stopped working at the gym 10 years ago.






We will see when it's out there. It might go either way. Hopefully not the Warcraft 3 reforged way.


----------



## zkv

Scrub-Zero said:


> Same for me. I mean, I still play Diablo 2 today with Path of Diablo and Project Diablo 2. Don't need or care for the remake at all. It's looking pretty, but the animation showed so far seems wonky to me.


I use PlugY for the infinite shared stash and infinite, easy skills/attributes resets. I won't trade that for pretty 3D graphics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Getting suggested lots of these videos now lol:






The comments are amazing too.



> He's on his way to return some scrolls.





> "There is a moment of sheer panic when I realize that Paul's apartment overlooks the Talos Plaza... and is obviously more expensive than mine."





> Your compliment was sufficient, Annoying Fan.





> Now let's see Paul Allen's quest.


----------



## Noimportant

I love technology, but I love the outdoors too. Wherever you live, try and take a breath of fresh air out there.


----------



## Fever Dream

More Oblivion weirdness, just because...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> in the future when will passed away ( he's now 59 years old) and then anyone play the game again, if is still in their computer that is, and climb up to see him, one might cry, is not a huge game but pretty epic at it's time, still an awesome legacy he left behind for all of us


^ Some YouTube comment about The Sims. It's not a huge game, just one of the best selling video games and franchises of all time. :haha

Although I did just see this.



> The Sims 4 has become the best-selling Base Game in the Franchise


That's god damn tragic. Possibly the worst thing I've ever read. Even worse that it's the base game. I got it for free when they were handing it out, it's the only one I didn't buy haha. It improved a bit later but at release it was really just the Sims 1.5 and it's still easily the worst game in the series when it comes to gameplay overall and very few people disagree.

The best is probably 2 just because of the level of improvement/innovation between 1 and 2.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Even though I have an insane number of fans in my case (compared to what most people probably have) my VRM still gets pretty warm (I have seen the back side of the motherboard just behind the VRM get up to 130 degrees Fahrenheit and even climb higher if I run Handbrake for half an hour or so ) so I'm considering this to complete my "dude that's too many fans!" thing. That temperature probably is not actually a problem but I still don't like it because you don't start buying an excessive number of fans because you still want high temperatures inside your case. :lol


----------



## zonebox

I remember a while ago, the commodore 64 was recreated in mini form. Kind of like how they did it with Sega, and Atari, it had a few games on it and I thought it was interesting but I would just assume emulate it on my computer or raspberry PI.

After a while, the same company released a full sized replica of the Commodore 64 complete with a working keyboard, and that is when I decided I really wanted one. Unfortunately, due to COVID-19, producing TheC64(it's name) and shipping it was put on hold in the US. I saw them available in parts of Europe, but it was usually too expensive, and I did not want to wait for months for it to arrive after shipping. But recently, I noticed on Amazon they were selling them here in the US, and considering we just received our stimulus check I forked over the money.

So, I'm happily goofing around with a part of history I never really had a good chance to explore. I mean, we had a Commodore, but it never had any storage device attached and the only means I had to play with it was through coding in basic and a few text based cartridges.









Here it is on my bed, and I am really enjoying it so far. I downloaded a hack to get a ton of games to work on it through the main screen, I have a few hundred to choose from, and now am feeling a bit spoiled by it all.

Back in the later 90s I had bought a Commodore 64 from ebay, as well as a 1541 floppy drive, I wanted to experience a bit of history even back then, and catch up on what I missed in the 80s, but never really was able to play games with it due to not finding many floppies. I did buy a few, but they often did not work and I got frustrated. But back then, these things were super cheap, so were most older computers for that matter. From my memory of the commodore we owned in the 80s and the one I bought later in the 90s, this replica comes pretty close, it is not as solid feeling, the keyboard is not as stiff feeling but it does a really good job.

As I wrote earlier, this is all capable to do through emulation, and it is the wiser choice - but this is something I've wanted for a while. Normally I just rely on emulation for playing around with older stuff like this.. I would have bought a real commodore 64, a tape drive, a floppy drive, and host of floppies, and modern mods, but this stuff is so old now that I can not justify the expense, especially considering how inflated the prices are due to retrocomputing becoming popualr, and these computers are not going to last much longer.

This same company will likely be releasing an Amiga 500 in the future, and if it is the same price range I'm going to go for it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I wanted a gaming PC for the longest time. I kept imagining what it would be like to run the latest games and how much fun I would have and now that i have a laptop that can run any modern AAA games, i end up not playing 99% of them and still play the old games i love.

It is nice to run old games all maxed out with texture mods that my old pc could not handle though. And also run emulators, like Ps3 and Switch. I've wanted to play Metroid Prime trilogy and Demon Souls for the longest time and now I can.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'll try to catch some streams today of Diablo 2: Resurrected. I'm kind of curious about the game and obviously spoilers wont matter with this one lol.


----------



## That Random Guy

Apparently Yahoo Answers is being shut down. I want to feel sad about it but that site was filled to the brim with trolls. I could not scroll through topics without half of the screen being purely sarcastic/rhetorical questions. The pleasure for me was going to the computer topics and getting to answer good questions people had. Oh well, it had a good run. What I don't understand seeing go away when it did was Yahoo Messenger. They legit had a good platform with a good app. Their breach pretty much sunk them to the pitiful state they're at now and it's disappointing.


----------



## zonebox

That Random Guy said:


> Apparently Yahoo Answers is being shut down. I want to feel sad about it but that site was filled to the brim with trolls. I could not scroll through topics without half of the screen being purely sarcastic/rhetorical questions. The pleasure for me was going to the computer topics and getting to answer good questions people had. Oh well, it had a good run. What I don't understand seeing go away when it did was Yahoo Messenger. They legit had a good platform with a good app. Their breach pretty much sunk them to the pitiful state they're at now and it's disappointing.


I tried to download all of my history, but they never provided me a download link, it is just as well I suppose. Yahoo has always been a pretty interesting site, it is funny to think it was once the de facto search engine for so many people, myself included. To be honest though, back then, HotBot was my favorite, followed by Altavista, but yahoo had a definite place and was used often by me. If I remember correctly, I used to use Yahoo to browse the newsgroups as well, and they also had yahoo groups which I used to use for sailing topics. Yahoo chat was quite a fun place for a long time, and the messenger was really good - I remember even back in the 90s calling people across the country using yahoo messenger in the US for free.. that is something that simply did not exist in the 90s, it would cost a fortune to call long distance. Of course, they bought out Geocities, which was hands down my favorite site and it failed under their ownership. They still do own Flikr, which is another dying site, but one that I use for uploading images from second life. The news comments, have long since been removed, thankfully.

Yahoo was quite the troll haven for a number of years, and it was for a period of time the default search engine put in place for many computers in the 2000s. I think a lot of people's first experiences with the Internet was on Yahoo 🤣

I'm pretty surprised Yahoo still exists to be honest, they have had one failure after another for years. They don't even have their own search engine anymore, they just use Bling. I imagine the only thing stringing them along is news, but I think for most people the appeal was the comment section where they could troll the hell out of other people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Olive Specter is disturbing'

'who approved this?'

'teen rooms shouldn't look goth/creepy'

We are very different people mwahahahaha. Also she's probably not going to want to know about the technical issues with The Sims 2 that add to various creepyness especially the dead Sims in that graveyard. Mwahahaha.

(I didn't listen to the whole of this video got about 6 minutes or so in before I started skipping.)

Going full grumpy old man now but the babyfication of The Sims 4 (in addition to it's 99k other problems, but there's one I haven't brought up before,) is not a good quality. It's a teen game. You know what else was teen rated? Beetlejuice. I read Anne Rice when I was 13 you may all leave.


----------



## zkv

Anybody know of a software that extracts a subtitle track from a .srt file that contains two or more? I thought it would be easy to find but nope.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zkv said:


> Anybody know of a software that extracts a subtitle track from a .srt file that contains two or more? I thought it would be easy to find but nope.


 I doubt that exists. Probably most people are just using .srt files for subtitles for movies and they just pick the one they want when they play the movie.


----------



## Barakiel

Ishtar -









Also Ishtar -


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Barakiel said:


> Ishtar -
> View attachment 147784
> 
> 
> Also Ishtar -
> View attachment 147785


I'd sat that the added ingredient of Rin to the summoning process has had a _mostly_ positive effect.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It annoys me that they're now making all basic rechargeable devices with USB-C ports only - So if you have a nice, long micro-USB charging cable, you can't use it without an adapter. Or go and spend more money on yet another nice, long charging cable. I thought the nightmare of short charging cables was over when I got a few long ones but no. USC-C to ruin the day! There's got to be zillions of micro-usb cables out there so how much would it really cost them to just put an extra port on there?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yikes. I forgot how clunky Tenchu 3 controls were. Still fun to dive back into nostalgia though. I used to play that game to death back when i had a ps2.


----------



## Orb

zonebox said:


> I remember a while ago, the commodore 64 was recreated in mini form. Kind of like how they did it with Sega, and Atari, it had a few games on it and I thought it was interesting but I would just assume emulate it on my computer or raspberry PI.
> 
> Here it is on my bed, and I am really enjoying it so far. I downloaded a hack to get a ton of games to work on it through the main screen, I have a few hundred to choose from, and now am feeling a bit spoiled by it all.
> 
> This same company will likely be releasing an Amiga 500 in the future, and if it is the same price range I'm going to go for it.


I have one of those C64 minis under my TV but it never gets used, sadly. Even after cramming a load of games onto a USB stick, the joystick is just awful. And the lack of keyboard is a downer, although I know one can be connected, just never got around to it.

The full capacity C64 looks awesome but is quite expensive. Glad you are having fun with it. What games are you playing? Never had a C64 before. My first computer was an Atari STE which was quite late into its lifespan.

If they released an A500 - and it would be nice if it could also emulate AGA graphics - I'd be all over it!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Remember, guys. If you love a game, buy it at full price!


----------



## zonebox

Orb said:


> I have one of those C64 minis under my TV but it never gets used, sadly. Even after cramming a load of games onto a USB stick, the joystick is just awful. And the lack of keyboard is a downer, although I know one can be connected, just never got around to it.
> 
> The full capacity C64 looks awesome but is quite expensive. Glad you are having fun with it. What games are you playing? Never had a C64 before. My first computer was an Atari STE which was quite late into its lifespan.
> 
> If they released an A500 - and it would be nice if it could also emulate AGA graphics - I'd be all over it!


When I purchased it, it was $130 USD including the shipping. It took a long time for it to hit the US though, and when I did look for the full sized version before they were being sold here, they were often priced well above the retail amount, the retro scene is filled with people taking advantage of others. I have to say, $130 is a lot though, and for emulation I usually just run it on my laptop or RPi, but.. I've wanted a commodore for a while now, and they did a really good job at replicating the look of it. With the mini, I thought it looked cool, but at the time without a keyboard I thought it would be best to just emulate it like I do other systems. 

I'll typically play a game for about twenty minutes and move on to another, I have hundreds of them to choose from right now because I am running project carousel and haven't really even begun to touch them all. Mayhem in Monsterland is one of my favorites but I'm not really good at it.








​The keyboard is really nice to have, especially for some of the text adventure games as well as for just getting in some of the games as well. I would have to agree with you regarding the joystick, it is at times a PITA - I'm starting to get used to it though. I tried to use a gamepad, and it worked, but there isn't an easy way to configure the buttons which just gets annoying. I wish the people who created TheC64 would give us an option to remap the buttons, it would make the entire system so much better. 

I really am hoping to see the a500 replica out soon, that would be amazing. I used to own one years ago, I had purchased it off ebay back in the late 90s, I had that, a 1000, and a 2000 which I also purchased on ebay, along with my 1200 which I bought new. Unfortunately for me, I had left most of them at my mother in law's house and she eventually gave them away along with a few other computers. I don't really blame her though, she had asked me to pick them up and I pushed it off so it is more so on me for it happening. I still have my amiga 1200, but it is getting old and I would like to have a backup amiga for when it inevitably dies. The a500 is a pretty sharp looking computer, but I find the 1200 to be better looking, and it takes up less space. Regardless, if they sell it at the same price point, I know I'll buy it - if on the other hand they shoot the price to unreasonable amounts, I will just stick with my 1200 and when it dies, toss in a Pi and call it a day 😆


----------



## Orb

Scrub-Zero said:


> Remember, guys. If you love a game, buy it at full price!


To be fair, if I do really love a game and it's possible to buy it , then I will


----------



## Orb

zonebox said:


> When I purchased it, it was $130 USD including the shipping. It took a long time for it to hit the US though, and when I did look for the full sized version before they were being sold here, they were often priced well above the retail amount, the retro scene is filled with people taking advantage of others. I have to say, $130 is a lot though, and for emulation I usually just run it on my laptop or RPi, but.. I've wanted a commodore for a while now, and they did a really good job at replicating the look of it. With the mini, I thought it looked cool, but at the time without a keyboard I thought it would be best to just emulate it like I do other systems.
> 
> I'll typically play a game for about twenty minutes and move on to another, I have hundreds of them to choose from right now because I am running project carousel and haven't really even begun to touch them all. Mayhem in Monsterland is one of my favorites but I'm not really good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The keyboard is really nice to have, especially for some of the text adventure games as well as for just getting in some of the games as well. I would have to agree with you regarding the joystick, it is at times a PITA - I'm starting to get used to it though. I tried to use a gamepad, and it worked, but there isn't an easy way to configure the buttons which just gets annoying. I wish the people who created TheC64 would give us an option to remap the buttons, it would make the entire system so much better.
> 
> I really am hoping to see the a500 replica out soon, that would be amazing. I used to own one years ago, I had purchased it off ebay back in the late 90s, I had that, a 1000, and a 2000 which I also purchased on ebay, along with my 1200 which I bought new. Unfortunately for me, I had left most of them at my mother in law's house and she eventually gave them away along with a few other computers. I don't really blame her though, she had asked me to pick them up and I pushed it off so it is more so on me for it happening. I still have my amiga 1200, but it is getting old and I would like to have a backup amiga for when it inevitably dies. The a500 is a pretty sharp looking computer, but I find the 1200 to be better looking, and it takes up less space. Regardless, if they sell it at the same price point, I know I'll buy it - if on the other hand they shoot the price to unreasonable amounts, I will just stick with my 1200 and when it dies, toss in a Pi and call it a day 😆


$130 is a steal compared to what re-sellers are charging. Looking on ebay they are double this price. The retro games scene is crazy at the moment. Unfortunately, demand dictates price and clearly nostalgia and investment speculators are causing everything to increase. Even the c64 mini has gone up a bit from what I originally paid for it.

Have you been looking at various 'best C64 games' youtube videos? That's where I saw Mayhem in Monsterland and for a C64 it looks amazing. One of my favorite games on the ST was Great Giana Sisters (and I used to have the original of it, which I sadly gave away years ago). The C64 version seems better somehow. Funny you mention about the joystick still being bad. They were supposed to have improved it from the mini 😂

How likely do you think an A500 mini/maxi will be? Based on demand for similar products, I can only imagine it would be super popular. Emulation has been solid for the Amiga for a number of years. You still use your A1200 much then? Favorite games?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Orb said:


> To be fair, if I do really love a game and it's possible to buy it , then I will


I can't even do that anymore since so few games are worth 60$ because they come out buggy and often unplayable at launch. Day one patch should not even be a thing honestly. And I won't even talk about day one DLC. That might as well be Day one tires or mirrors for a new car lol. Oh, im sorry we cut content and sell it to you for 25$ extra with your game at launch. ****ing offensive.


----------



## Orb

Scrub-Zero said:


> I can't even do that anymore since so few games are worth 60$ because they come out buggy and often unplayable at launch. Day one patch should not even be a thing honestly. And I won't even talk about day one DLC. That might as well be Day one tires or mirrors for a new car lol. Oh, im sorry we cut content and sell it to you for 25$ extra with your game at launch. ****ing offensive.


Couldn't agree with you more. I can't remember the last time I bought a game at full price. I think the last PC game I bought was Death Stranding at $20. And before that, Rogue Squadron also at $20. Of course they make the extra content, that should have been included, have a fancy name like Premium or Ultimate Edition 😂

And would be curious to have your view, I don't know whether it is the quality of games/lack of originality/just getting older but games in general don't seem to have the same lasting appeal as they used to. Which is why emulation is so great!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Orb said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. I can't remember the last time I bought a game at full price. I think the last PC game I bought was Death Stranding at $20. And before that, Rogue Squadron also at $20. Of course they make the extra content, that should have been included, have a fancy name like Premium or Ultimate Edition 😂


yes lol. The best games are the ones on sales. It's like the guy from Monkey Island said "never pay more than 20$ for a videogame" lol


----------



## zonebox

I wonder what Yahoo will be like once Verizon sells it to Apollo. I imagine that is one of the reasons yahoo answers was shut down, I mean the place was just there for the trolling and it has been that way since the 00's so it is not like they just had a change of heart. Apparently, Apollo Global Management has taken over a few services in the past few years but this must be one of their biggest. I read in one article, they are changing their name to Yahoo, which I think is pretty cool. I hope yahoo does well under them, I have been using Yahoo on and off since the 90s and would hate to see it go, even though they are the ones responsible for killing off geocities, those bastards.










(Sweet, Giphy works now)​ Along with Yahoo, they are purchasing AOL. I never did use AOL, with the exception of trying their trial version to see what it was like. I think Yahoo also owns flikr, so I wonder if that is going over as well? I've used flikr in the past to upload images from games so I hope it sticks around. I don't usually keep up with the buisness world, but seeing Yahoo being sold again has sparked an interest in me.


----------



## zonebox

Orb said:


> $130 is a steal compared to what re-sellers are charging. Looking on ebay they are double this price. The retro games scene is crazy at the moment. Unfortunately, demand dictates price and clearly nostalgia and investment speculators are causing everything to increase. Even the c64 mini has gone up a bit from what I originally paid for it.
> 
> Have you been looking at various 'best C64 games' youtube videos? That's where I saw Mayhem in Monsterland and for a C64 it looks amazing. One of my favorite games on the ST was Great Giana Sisters (and I used to have the original of it, which I sadly gave away years ago). The C64 version seems better somehow. Funny you mention about the joystick still being bad. They were supposed to have improved it from the mini 😂
> 
> How likely do you think an A500 mini/maxi will be? Based on demand for similar products, I can only imagine it would be super popular. Emulation has been solid for the Amiga for a number of years. You still use your A1200 much then? Favorite games?


I'm sorry it took so long to reply to this, I saw the notification and was planning on responding but as often happens to me my mind went wandering off. The Amiga has all sorts of copyrights they would have to go through, if they can get through some of them then they will have a good chance. I've seen a few other companies in the past try to recreate an Amiga but they often give up due to not being able to use the operating system, and the kickstart which is fundamental to running most amiga software including games. 

They did promote it, kind of. They had a cut out image of an Amiga 500, where the amiga was blacked out and the background was visible - but everyone could still make out what it was. I wish I could find the post they had made, but it excited a lot of us. I believe they have a better chance than anyone. I think Amiga Forever, are the ones that own the kickstarts needed for any emulation, so they would need to work through them. 

It is pretty funny to think about, but over two decades after the Amiga has died, it is still living on. There are even computers still being made, the most recent being a stand alone FPGA based one called the Vampire. The FPGA has been programmed to run as a 68k CPU, with a bunch of additional stuffs added such as HDMI and wireless support, it is really fun stuff for me to keep an eye on. It is out of my budget though, so I typically settle on emulating it on my raspberry pi when I want a faster amiga, which runs just as fast as the vampire but a fraction of the price 😆

There is an entire community out there, constantly making upgrades for their old computers, it is really impressive to keep an eye out, in fact it is that way for a lot of retro computers now and people of all ages are taking part in it.

The Vampire, has spurred on developement for another operating system called AROS which will run on 68k based computers, AROS also worked on a kickstart that perhaps, will see more attention too. The reasoning they are doing this, is because of those copyrights and the large number of fans that want to see Amiga continue on into the future.


----------



## zonebox

Oooooh, I found a really cool looking search engine I had no clue existed. It is called SearX, and it actually allows you to host it on your own computer. I am going to try to install it under vmware and see if I can get it running, if I can I might install in on my Raspberry PI if it is ever configured for it and run my own search engine.. damn, it feels pretty awesome saying that. 








​I think I have found a new project that is going to keep me busy for weeks if I pursue it 🙃


----------



## zonebox

I got it to work 🤓










Look, on my search engine SAS comes up as the second listing 🤣🙃 My next step is to do it on my Pi, hopefully I can get it to work, then I'll run it through a VPN


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I sold all my PS3 games. I'm going all digital for PS4 and PS5. All my PS4 games are stored on a 2TB external hard drive. I have like 90 PS4 games, which includes PS Plus games, I need to plat them all.

I was able to pick up games yesterday from Golden Week on PSN. I'm ready to play games on my Lepow monitor all summer long. I still haven't unbox my Digital Edition PS5, but maybe during the summer. I have to concentrate on finishing up my college assignments first.


----------



## zonebox

Yay, I got my meta search engine installed on my Raspberry Pi and can search the web through that now. I only needed to install a newer version of python to get it working right. Now I can shutdown my VMware box, and cruise the web in style. I think later on I will setup my pi with NO-IP so it has a DNS I can access from outside of this network without having to constantly keep up with whatever IP addres my ISP might assign me. Pretty sweet mah dudes. It runs pretty fast too.

The only downside is that I can not connect through my VPN as nord VPN doesn't allow ports to be accessed from my understanding. Oh well, it is not that big of a deal. I just am getting tired of relying on other search engines, and don't like being used as a source of ad revenue for corporations I don't always agree with. In addition to that, I am getting annoyed with the ton of sites I have to filter through on a regular basis to find stuff I am interested in. Plus, this is just really fun to begin with. Later on I will change some of the settings and fine tune it to my liking.

Also, because I am lazy and don't like writing out an ip address every time I want to access it, for now I just configured my hosts file in windows to reroute sx.com to the network address of my raspberry pi. Later on when I have noip installed on my pi, I will probably just use that instead. So typing sx.com in my browser will bring me right to SearX, I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## zonebox

I'm still enjoying my search engine, the thing is pretty cool. I had set it up through noip, but decided to take it down since I am the only one I want using it and I get paranoid what other people would use it for. So, I configured the port to only allow my local network connections. I also tried out Yacy, which looks really interesting but it ran incredibly slow for me and the results I got back were not that great. I'm sure there are ways to improve it, but I haven't dug too far into it.

I am now considering running a WoW server for personal use on my pi, I saw a project on it, but am unsure how well it would work or if it is still maintained. I used to run an everquest server several years ago, it was a lot of fun and I had a few people play on it. I had goofed around with the server a bit to make it possible for a player to have a bot that would follow them around like a mercenary as to help them out. I don't know if I want to take on another project though, I have my opensim server running, and still have a ton of things I want to do with that.

*I really wish we had blogs on SAS again*. (hint hint, nudg, nudge) My posts have mostly been in a blog like style, and I feel like I am hogging this thread up.


----------



## That Random Guy

Why the hell does Nintendo insist on not putting an Ethernet port on their consoles as if WiFi is somehow better than wired connections—it's not. WiFI works for most people today sure but things are changing, not all routers/APs are the same. I have the experience of my online gameplays sometimes getting disconnected. This is likely due to my WAP (*W*ireless *A*ccess *P*oint, not that other thing young people wrongly use the acronym for now) and particular connection but there are also other considerations such as security and radio interference that make WiFi as the only option very stupid. Nintendo needs to stop trying to pioneer this abstract idea of WiFi-only when wired connections still beat any kind of expected performance. Also they need to start giving more free game that are not only pre-Gameboy Color in their subscription service.


----------



## zonebox

Robobob my robot vacuum, has gone rogue.. I knew it would happen sooner or later, perhaps it was jealousy, perhaps it was skynet.. I just don't know - I think it is probably because I had not cleaned out his dust tray for two days. Whatever it was, this was inevitable, robots are not to be trusted! 

For the past two days, I would find that my raspberry pi had been restarted. I was worried perhaps someone had been screwing around with me.. it was much worst than that though, my beloved robotic friend had decided to take vengeance on me. He would bump into my cord and restart the Pi.. today, being the third day I noticed my Pi wouldn't start at all. Robobob, had flipped the switch one too many times and corrupted my SD card. So, I spent the better part of this morning setting up a new card, with the operating system, configuring all of my software, getting the search engine running again, and all that fun jazz. Now I have the cords up and out of the way from my vengeful robot.









_My poor pi, it did nothing wrong









Robobob, pretending he did nothing wrong._​


----------



## zonebox

I've switched over to using telegram, from facebook messenger and am pleased. I know for a lot of people, chat apps such as telegram, discord, and others are nothing new but it has been a while since I have dabbled with them. The last chat app I recall using with any frequency before facebook's messenger was Yahoo Chat, which I enjoyed a lot. Due to yahoo chat being discontinued, and having no real social life I've mostly stuck with facebook as I don't know anyone using other platforms.

Telegram kind of reminds me of yahoo's chat, because there were public rooms back then. I don't plan on using them though, because my social days are way behind me. It is nice having the ability to setup group chats for my family though. I had made a channel for everyone to input groceries they wanted, and another just to hangout.

Initially, I was opposed to discord, mostly because I am not much of a chatter - also my idea of it was that it was a voice over IP platform for gamers. Now that I look more into it though, it seems discord is not really a great service because much like facebook it may be selling your data. I don't like being used as a commodity so I am happy for now that telegram has been behaving themselves, although that is no guaranty for the future. I would rather use Matrix, and setup my own server, but - I would have had a harder time convincing my family to move over to that platform as a default chat app.

I must say though, it was nice removing the facebook messenger icon from my phone. Unfortunately, the app itself remains on my phone for my youngest brother, but if he decides to move over to telegram I look forward to removing it permanently, and deleting my facebook account all together.


----------



## Orb

A few weeks ago I got tired of trying to get an RTX3080, so I decided f it I'm just going to get a pre-built PC. It's going to take a while and that's ok. I customized the components and spent over $3K, it had better be more than sufficient for a number of years 😂 Then again I've been rocking a 1060 6GB for almost 5 years and can still run a lot of things fine so I don't see why not.


----------



## Orb

Scrub-Zero said:


> yes lol. The best games are the ones on sales. It's like the guy from Monkey Island said "never pay more than 20$ for a videogame" lol


 😂 Monkey Island - that was a great game and the sequels, too. Fortunately the PC world, sales are plentiful with some deep discounts if you are prepared to wait. As of now there's only one upcoming game I want day 1 and that's Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown. They better not screw it up, TDU2 is one of my all time favorite games.


----------



## Orb

zonebox said:


> I'm sorry it took so long to reply to this, I saw the notification and was planning on responding but as often happens to me my mind went wandering off. The Amiga has all sorts of copyrights they would have to go through, if they can get through some of them then they will have a good chance. I've seen a few other companies in the past try to recreate an Amiga but they often give up due to not being able to use the operating system, and the kickstart which is fundamental to running most amiga software including games.
> 
> They did promote it, kind of. They had a cut out image of an Amiga 500, where the amiga was blacked out and the background was visible - but everyone could still make out what it was. I wish I could find the post they had made, but it excited a lot of us. I believe they have a better chance than anyone. I think Amiga Forever, are the ones that own the kickstarts needed for any emulation, so they would need to work through them.
> 
> It is pretty funny to think about, but over two decades after the Amiga has died, it is still living on. There are even computers still being made, the most recent being a stand aloneased one called the Vampire. The FPGA has been programmed to run as a 68k CPU, with a bunch of additional stuffs added such as HDMI and wireless support, it is really fun stuff for me to keep an eye on. It is out of my budget though, so I typically settle on emulating it on my raspberry pi when I want a faster amiga, which runs just as fast as the vampire but a fraction of the price 😆
> 
> There is an entire community out there, constantly making upgrades for their old computers, it is really impressive to keep an eye out, in fact it is that way for a lot of retro computers now and people of all ages are taking part in it.
> 
> The Vampire, has spurred on developement for another operating system called AROS which will run on 68k based computers, AROS also worked on a kickstart that perhaps, will see more attention too. The reasoning they are doing this, is because of those copyrights and the large number of fans that want to see Amiga continue on into the future.


I've seen a couple of really good documentaries on YouTube about Commodore, and the Amiga. Not an easy ride and a sad fall (bit like Atari). Funny how the Amiga was offered to Atari but they turned it down. Because of the demand for all things retro, new and improved versions of old computers being released (the Spectrum Next is a prime example), you would like to think that some common sense would prevail and money could be made. Did you see about the 'new' Atari VCS. Not sure long term it will be a success (price to performance is not great). But initially at least it appears to have been a success. So, another reason why they could see reason to release an Amiga mini. Another indicator is that the Amiga emulators are usually pretty high up on the android charts, this must mean by association that sales of Amiga Forever are pretty good on that OS. 

I love that old consoles and computers still have stuff being released for them. There have been many years for coders/artists/musicians now to understand the internal workings of the machines and some games may not have been thought possible in their original era. 

Which version of Raspberry Pi do you have? How do you have it set up? Checked out the Vampire boards, not cheap for sure but looks interesting.


----------



## zonebox

I remember hearing about the Atari VCS, I haven't kept up with it very much though. I do know that the retro scene on youtube are helping build a commodore 64 like computer, called the Commander 16 which looks pretty interesting





For emulation, a lot of people suggest going with the MiSTer, which looks really great for running a lot of the older platforms. I haven't kept up with it that much, but from what I understand it is an FPGA based system that does an amazing job emulating a lot of older consoles and computers. I think what excites a lot of people, is that the cores are loaded into the FPGA rather than emulating on top of a CPU, which makes it much more responsive - at least that is my understanding of it. Because it is not technically emulating, it has almost no lag and gets a lot of great reviews. The Pi, also is great for emulating but people have mentioned there is a slight delay that they can notice, I haven't yet but I am not as hardcore of a gamer as a lot of these people are.

I do love the raspberry PI though, it is very versatile - right now it is hosting my search engine, it was running a web server as well but I decided to just stick with Neocities.org, plus Bob my robot vacuum decided to bounce around the power cord which killed the SD card that was holding all of the server data. I had to get a new card and reinstall everything. I did have an amiga emulator on it, and it ran pretty fast on top of raspbian, but there are ways to emulate it much faster.

I've really wanted to get the vampire for a while now, but the PI can run an Amiga faster than it, at least for now. Once the Vampire has matured a bit more, I think the plan is to introduce new 68k based computers running an open sourced OS. It is really cool to watch it unfold. But, at the asking price for a vampire right now, I just can't sink that kind of money into it.. especially when my pi can do it slightly faster. I think it also can run faster than the MiSTer - but only because I think the MiSTer is throttled, they do this as their goal is to get the cores to run as accurate as possible, at least that is the impression I got from reading a post a few months ago.

Here is a pretty cool video comparing the Vampire to the Pi





For now, I'm just being lazy and running the emulator on my PC when I want to play with an Amiga, I have Amiga Forever which does a pretty good job although WinUAE does just as good and is free so long as you hunt down the right kickstarts.
​My Raspberry Pi is version 4, with 4gb of ram. Since I have bought it though, they are now offering the Pi4 with 8gb of ram which I might get later on. It is running the default rasberry pi os, in 32 bit although it is capable of running 64 bit.


----------



## Neal

Finally finished building my first gaming PC. It took months though thanks to all the craziness going on.


----------



## Orb

Neal said:


> Finally finished building my first gaming PC. It took months though thanks to all the craziness going on.


nice - specs?


----------



## Rickets

I really hope my 3080 arrives before Far Cry 6 and Dying Light 2 come out.


----------



## zonebox

William Shatner is 90, that is pretty crazy to think about. This happened back in March, but I just found out about it now - I never have been one to follow actors. He doesn't even remotely look like he is 90, perhaps later 70s but he looks to be in amazing shape for a 90 year old. 

I hope I hold out as well as he has.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm a bit late to the party but wtf is this lol?






Aside from the confusing initial moments where there are a number of Pokémon that aren't Pokémon and it's all very confusing because I don't recognise a single one and sure I haven't played the recent handheld's/paid attention but there will usually be something. And it's not Pokémon it's a Pokémon rip off but also. The entire point is just to build Pokémon sweat shops.

It's really surreal like everything is slightly off lol. Massive bootleg energy but Nintendo haven't reacted yet.

So they thought what if you play as team Rocket I guess.



> A mash-up of Pokémon, Harvest Moon, Minecraft, Breath of the Wild and Gears of War. I never thought I'd see the day.


And Mario.

Pokémon is actually worse though probably, I'm not sure which will kill you faster the constant fighting or the abusive factory environment. I guess you have to factor in the medical miracle Pokémon centres that make it almost impossible for Pokémon to die somehow.

Almost.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403768121115090949


EA is regularly obnoxious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I know the creator of this doesn't really want the drama of being pitted against EA which is fair but honestly his trailer is better. I liked some features of this new cottagecore pack too but the more info that comes out about it the more disappointing it seems, plus as usual there's a lack of content. His trailer really is like UP and has more personality/story which is something that's also very lacking in The Sims 4. They need to hire better writers who understand Sims lore so they don't keep bringing back characters from previous games with storylines and personalities that make no sense I mean wtf was the Caliente household in The Sims 4 base game and who tf is Katrina? (Their mum's name is Nighat in The Sims 2.) Don't get me started on the timeline discrepancies, but I digress:











The bunny in the above trailer is cute though. It also has llamas, but it's been suggested these are objects that come from rabbit holes which is lame.


----------



## Einstein's ghost.

Persephone The Dread said:


> They need to hire better writers who understand Sims lore so they don't keep bringing back characters from previous games with storylines and personalities that make no sense


You should apply bruh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Einstein's ghost. said:


> You should apply bruh


I'm not sure if they're looking right now but I don't have enough experience to probably qualify for what they're looking for lol. Also tbh I don't think I'd want to work for EA. It doesn't seem like a good company to work for at this point, and their business model is terrible. Plus I didn't start playing The Sims 4 until 2019 and have never been as into that game as the previous ones. There was a point in my life where I wanted to be a developer and work on projects like Medievil for playstation but the industry has changed a lot since then. As a teenager I remember a modder got hired to work for The Sims 2 (I think they approached her, she didn't conventionally apply anyway I remember that,) and at the time I thought wow that's amazing, like a dream job. Then I studied art for video games at uni obviously as well but working for EA is not at all what I'd want now.

Tbh I'm not sure if anyone can change it from within at this point especially from the development side. People have often suggested things. They even have the 'EA game changer' thing so there's communication but they ignore a lot of the criticism from the community from what I've noticed, and when people are more honest from what I've noticed they start to ignore them too lol (or maybe just favour American YouTubers or certain personalities. I noticed they started to ignore Plumbella recently, who is a gamechanger, though she also has mental health issues and has taken gaps from YT.) 

They also sent a cease and desist letter to a developer who worked on The Sims 2 who had been tweeting stuff about his experience working on that project at the time lol. Oh wait yeah this is the thread I posted that in above lol yeah.

People have been complaining about EA and the effect they have on video games for years now though. Just digs thrown at them/videos everywhere:






this video came out 2 weeks ago:







It's gotten to the point now where brands are approaching the mod community over approaching EA because even they're aware, which is a pretty big indictment of the company:






My friend also informed me while looking through patreon accounts recently because he subscribed to someone's patreon (unrelated to this,) that most of the 1st and 2nd page of patreon account listings if you search games on there were modders for The Sims 4. I haven't looked myself though. Some of them get paid a lot making like £10k a month because people are desperate because of EA.

Paralives would probably be a better project to work on now.


----------



## Einstein's ghost.

I think companies like that need creative talent not blinded by greed & dollar signs 🤑 but it seems humans, business, naturally devolve easily into that given a little success, they get fat, hedonistic, lazy, become scavengers feeding of the weak & broken, it's sad.

EA = 🤢🤮
Werebear = 😍


----------



## FrankSelke93

Love watching - Evil Laugh Gaming play Zelda- Breath Of the Wild


----------



## zonebox

Windows 11 does not appeal to me, I don't like the new layout, it kind of reminds me of my wife's iPad.





I think in the near future I may just move back to Linux, it does almost everything I want it to do and it relies less on the cloud. I like having my own computer, with data stored locally - especially considering how flaky my Internet can be. The only reason I am with Windows now is that this laptop came with it, and I actually enjoy the functionality of it despite it being essentially a large piece of spyware.

KDE looks pretty good on my virtualbox, plus there is a ton of customization I can do on top of that - if I wanted to I could make my computer look like windows 95 which would just fill my inner core with nostalgia gewdness.

What is it with microsoft producing a lousy OS every other release? Also, why put start in the center? I hope they offer people the choice as to where to place it.

Edit:
The more I look at it, the more it appears to be completely unnecessary. It appears that the start button can be moved around, which is good. I dunno - they should have just stuck with windows 10 like they said they were going to do and offer these features to people. To me it appears as though they are going the Windows 8 route to try to make this more touch screen friendly. 

Yeah, it is a free upgrade but nah, I think it is time I started to back everything up on my computer and just get moving to linux over with already.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I installed a list of mods for Skyrim Special edition through Wabbajack. God damn, a 150gb mod list with a lot of graphic mods and the game doesn't even crash once after hours of play. And Wabbajack installs everything automatically on top of it. Easy money. It's a bit of a shame that it's player curated modlists though, because they always add mods you dislike or don't want and you're kind of stuck with them.

Still though, automated mod list installer. I never thought i'd see that anytime soon.


----------



## That Random Guy

So Microsoft "leaked" Windows 11 and the not so friendly thing about this announcement is that they are enforcing a hardware prereq for using Windows 11.

Practically, unless you own hardware that was released in the past 4ish years, you will not be able to use Windows 11.

This is normal for Microsoft to do as they have always been in cahoots with hardware manufacturers and I am not surprised—just yet again upset. It's dirty business.

It's mainly a problem now because of the crucial parts most people need for custom builds are being taken away and being soled at double/triple the price thanks to scalpers.

As much as I would love to move to Linux, I unfortunately still need Windows for things. At least I have Linux on my laptop now which was running Windows 10 like a slug. Much better.


----------



## zonebox

That Random Guy said:


> As much as I would love to move to Linux, I unfortunately still need Windows for things. At least I have Linux on my laptop now which was running Windows 10 like a slug. Much better.


That is the point I am at right now, at this time windows sits on a 120gb SSD drive and I am likely going to purchase a 1 tb SSD, clone my windows partition and expand it to about 200gb, and use the remaining 800gb for linux. This way I'll have access to all of my documents, pictures, etc - and if need be or I have the desire to goof around with windows I will just reboot into it. I think wine has become advanced enough to run just about every program I want to, and most of the games I play as well.


----------



## That Random Guy

zonebox said:


> I think wine has become advanced enough to run just about every program I want to, and most of the games I play as well.


I think you have more guts than me. The general consensus seems to be that it depends on the game and the system you're running with. Wine has definitely made good progress over the years and some games do work very well as they would on Windows out of the box. As for other apps, I guess it really depends on what those proprietary folks deliver and whether or not Wine can catch up to it working.

I think the experience would be too much of a hassle for me to manage and it just feels really weird using stuff that's meant for Windows on Linux. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 

Kudos for getting it to work though. I always see people complain about it but I think if you're willing to put in the work, you can make it happen.  Linux FTW!


----------



## Tetragammon

I'll never understand the appeal of game streamers. Seriously, where's the fun in watching someone ELSE play a video game? 

Youtube is stupid and keeps putting all this streamer crap on my front page. Sure, I watch Let's Plays sometimes to see whether or not I really want to buy a game that looks interesting, or to gain some insight on Minecraft mod packs that I've never played before. I watch game trailers sometimes. But the whole streamer phenomenon baffles me, especially with all the idiots in the chat babbling incessantly. Plus monetization is a major pet peeve of mine; they always have to insert a commercial for some product or service into the stream, ugh. And then there's the constant praise for people who are actually daft enough to give them money... I literally can't even.

Now I guess some big streamer just joined FFXIV and everyone won't stop clamoring about it. But I guess that's what I get for basically playing an MMO solo... I love video games but I hate video game 'culture.'


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Who started the trend of orcs being green? Warhammer?



Tetragammon said:


> I'll never understand the appeal of game streamers. Seriously, where's the fun in watching someone ELSE play a video game?
> 
> Youtube is stupid and keeps putting all this streamer crap on my front page. Sure, I watch Let's Plays sometimes to see whether or not I really want to buy a game that looks interesting, or to gain some insight on Minecraft mod packs that I've never played before. I watch game trailers sometimes. But the whole streamer phenomenon baffles me, especially with all the idiots in the chat babbling incessantly. Plus monetization is a major pet peeve of mine; they always have to insert a commercial for some product or service into the stream, ugh. And then there's the constant praise for people who are actually daft enough to give them money... I literally can't even.
> 
> Now I guess some big streamer just joined FFXIV and everyone won't stop clamoring about it. But I guess that's what I get for basically playing an MMO solo... I love video games but I hate video game 'culture.'


Generally I don't either. But it can be worthwhile if the streamer and the game are both funny.


----------



## Tetragammon

Does anyone else just... not enjoy "hard" things?

I know lots of gamers relish the chance to take on the "hardest" content. Like "Extreme" or "Mythic" difficulties or really difficult games. It seems like a bit of a hot topic, between those who feel like games are too "dumbed down" and "easy" because they love a challenge, and those of us who just want to enjoy a game without beating our heads against a wall, ya know?

Back in my early 20's I enjoyed raiding in vanilla WoW. But since then I've come to feel like it's never worth the extra stress. I guess performance anxiety has a lot to do with it; I feel like I'm not "good enough" to take on the harder content anymore. But I'm also a lot more laid back, and content to enjoy the story and the basics.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That was kind of funny, using a Pikachu lure to fish.


----------



## bjornironside

Tetragammon said:


> Does anyone else just... not enjoy "hard" things?
> 
> I know lots of gamers relish the chance to take on the "hardest" content. Like "Extreme" or "Mythic" difficulties or really difficult games. It seems like a bit of a hot topic, between those who feel like games are too "dumbed down" and "easy" because they love a challenge, and those of us who just want to enjoy a game without beating our heads against a wall, ya know?
> 
> Back in my early 20's I enjoyed raiding in vanilla WoW. But since then I've come to feel like it's never worth the extra stress. I guess performance anxiety has a lot to do with it; I feel like I'm not "good enough" to take on the harder content anymore. But I'm also a lot more laid back, and content to enjoy the story and the basics.


The reason I don't like higher difficulty in games is that it often amounts to damage sponge enemies that take forever to kill, moves that are impossible or near impossible to dodge that kill you and force you to start over, etc. A lot of "challenging gameplay" just feels cheap and wasteful.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bjornironside said:


> The reason I don't like higher difficulty in games is that it often amounts to damage sponge enemies that take forever to kill, moves that are impossible or near impossible to dodge that kill you and force you to start over, etc. A lot of "challenging gameplay" just feels cheap and wasteful.


Yeah that's Bethesda's idea of difficulty lol. Pump the HP all the way up. 

It's always either HP or hit scanners, or both for most game that are "difficult"


----------



## bjornironside

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah that's Bethesda's idea of difficulty lol. Pump the HP all the way up. It's always either HP or hit scanners for most games.


It becomes exhausting lol. I like games where you can get stronger and demolish enemies, stomping on them like a giant would.


----------



## Tetragammon

bjornironside said:


> It becomes exhausting lol. I like games where you can get stronger and demolish enemies, stomping on them like a giant would.


Agreed. I like games where you can actually become OP and just destroy everything. Which is why I play most games on low difficulties. Especially Fallout 4 and Skyrim...


----------



## firelight

Yeah I don't have patience for "hard" games any more either. Usually the difficulty is just dying over and over until you memorize some pattern. Or other times it's reading the developer's mind about choosing the good skills and ignoring the useless ones in an rpg. If I wanted a legitimate challenge I would play chess or some other online games but those stress me out and make me obsessed with getting better. These days I just want to enjoy a good story, art, or a cleverly designed system.


----------



## bjornironside

Tetragammon said:


> Agreed. I like games where you can actually become OP and just destroy everything. Which is why I play most games on low difficulties. Especially Fallout 4 and Skyrim...


I gave up on MediEvil because there was an absurd boss fight. I think it was the first boss and I couldn't change the difficulty. Don't know how hard Fallout 4 and Skyrim get but I don't blame you. When there is an easy mode, it feels like the true normal setting for some games.


----------



## zonebox

It seems Blizzard is in a bit of hot water right now, and is being sued by California. I am not really surprised. I enjoyed WoW for many years, but the way the game is structured it feels it is designed in such a way as to encourage toxicity among the player base. I will say that mob tagging is no longer a thing though, so that helped out. 

Otherwise, I recently downloaded FFXIV and holy hell, that game is amazing and I actually have had a pleasant experience with the the other people that play it. Even while grouping, I have as of yet to see players fighting one another, it is really a breath of fresh air to see people being civil with one another online. My experience in WoW was the exact opposite, grouping was enough to shoot my anxiety through the roof and it was not uncommon to see people arguing with others in group content.. it is one of the reasons I created my own private server, I enjoyed the game but the playerbase often left much to be desired.

FFXIV reminds me of the earlier days of EQ or even WoW, people were polite with one another, they were mostly just nerds having fun in the game. I think the reason for this is due to FFXIV being a story driven MMO, and most of the people who lack patience will quit the game early as they can't be bothered to spend their time reading the dialogue in the cut scenes.

I actually enjoy being around others in the game, and doing group activities, that is not something I have felt for a long time.

But yeah, anyway, back to what I originally wrote, Blizzard has really goofed up, and the more I read of their internal affairs the crazier it gets.


----------



## Fever Dream

zonebox said:


> It seems Blizzard is in a bit of hot water right now, and is being sued by California. I am not really surprised. I enjoyed WoW for many years, but the way the game is structured it feels it is designed in such a way as to encourage toxicity among the player base. I will say that mob tagging is no longer a thing though, so that helped out.
> 
> Otherwise, I recently downloaded FFXIV and holy hell, that game is amazing and I actually have had a pleasant experience with the the other people that play it. Even while grouping, I have as of yet to see players fighting one another, it is really a breath of fresh air to see people being civil with one another online. My experience in WoW was the exact opposite, grouping was enough to shoot my anxiety through the roof and it was not uncommon to see people arguing with others in group content.. it is one of the reasons I created my own private server, I enjoyed the game but the playerbase often left much to be desired.
> 
> FFXIV reminds me of the earlier days of EQ or even WoW, people were polite with one another, they were mostly just nerds having fun in the game. I think the reason for this is due to FFXIV being a story driven MMO, and most of the people who lack patience will quit the game early as they can't be bothered to spend their time reading the dialogue in the cut scenes.
> 
> I actually enjoy being around others in the game, and doing group activities, that is not something I have felt for a long time.
> 
> But yeah, anyway, back to what I originally wrote, Blizzard has really goofed up, and the more I read of their internal affairs the crazier it gets.


Yeah, sadly I can't say that I'm surprised either. Activision Blizzard continues to be a terrible company, run by terrible people.


----------



## firelight

Man I remember the days when Blizzard used to pump out nothing but masterpiece after masterpiece. I thought the ****ty new games used to drag the old name through the mud, but now they've taken it to new levels of ****.


----------



## Tetragammon

Along with the difficulty levels, another thing I hate in games nowadays is this "go-go-go-go!" mentality. Especially in MMOs. It was only exacerbated when Blizzard developed the whole Mythic Keystone crap in WoW. But even in games where there really isn't a time limit, you're expected to go as fast as possible. I refuse to heal top level dungeons in FFXIV because the stupid tanks pull half the freaking instance at once and then blame me when they die. Screw that.

This is a pet peeve of mine in regular life too -- like people who go WAY over the speed limit. It's like hey, if you want that speeding ticket then you go right ahead; I'LL be going the speed limit, no more and no less. Also people who rush through assignments just to get them done, and don't actually take the time to do them right. It seems to be a persistent problem all over the place, like people just can't wait to get on to the next thing; nobody is content to just appreciate the present anymore.



zonebox said:


> Otherwise, I recently downloaded FFXIV and holy hell, that game is amazing and I actually have had a pleasant experience with the the other people that play it. Even while grouping, I have as of yet to see players fighting one another, it is really a breath of fresh air to see people being civil with one another online. My experience in WoW was the exact opposite, grouping was enough to shoot my anxiety through the roof and it was not uncommon to see people arguing with others in group content..


Too many people are switching over from WoW to FFXIV now IMO... I'm beginning to encounter a LOT more toxic players than I did a few months ago. All because some dumb streamer made the switch too, ugh. I hate streamers.


----------



## Saeta

Tetragammon said:


> Does anyone else just... not enjoy "hard" things?
> 
> I know lots of gamers relish the chance to take on the "hardest" content. Like "Extreme" or "Mythic" difficulties or really difficult games.


I absolutely enjoy hard games, but a lot of extreme difficulties nowadays basically amount to trying to outpace your enemies' big numbers with bigger numbers. The entire God of War series has always had this problem and now that they've tacked on RPG-lite elements, it's only got worse and more transparent. Same with Assassin's Creed (because they know they can monetize the ability to increase your numbers). A good example of a well designed extreme difficulty is MGS2, where they carefully rebalanced every aspect of the game (AI, enemy walking speed, efficiency of tranquilizers, item location) rather than changing some number values.
On the other hand, I don't get why people are so opposed to games like Dark Souls having difficulty options. I can see their side of the argument because those games kind of fall apart if there is no challenge, but there are mechanics baked into their single difficulty level that already undermine this challenge (like summoning or some builds being too good).


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Tetragammon said:


> Does anyone else just... not enjoy "hard" things?


Much rather play a game that's a little too hard than one that's too easy, and also one that's much too hard over one that's much too easy. Though I'm not likely to stick with either in the latter case. But yeah, when you turn your strategy game into a puzzle or your shooter into an exercise in trial&error, you've gone too far. The difficulty should be based on skill, not tailor-made tactics for predefined challenges.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ScorchedEarth said:


> Much rather play a game that's a little too hard than one that's too easy, and also one that's much too hard over one that's much too easy. Though I'm not likely to stick with either in the latter case. But yeah, when you turn your strategy game into a puzzle or your shooter into an exercise in trial&error, you've gone too far. The difficulty should be based on skill, not tailor-made tactics for predefined challenges.


 I hardly ever play games anymore but IMO, the sweet spot is one that isn't hard and isn't easy. Those seem to be the rare ones. I played some where I was just always stuck in a certain place and I would invariably just give up on it. Also games that get harder and faster the more you play until it feels like the whole universe is trying to crush you. No thanks.


----------



## firelight

So many wasted words about Rey and what she means for female characters when Darth Traya is one of the greatest characters of all time.


----------



## Ape in space

I just did a complete re-install of Windows 10 for the first time in 5 years. My system was running ridiculously slowly while watching youtube videos and other stuff, and I was also paranoid about malware and keyloggers and all that. So I did the re-install last night and my laptop is running so smoothly now. I don't get any stutter while watching videos, nor do I get it freezing on random pages where the entire Chrome process becomes unresponsive for about a minute. This is longer than I usually wait between doing complete re-installs, but honestly Windows 10 runs pretty well and it didn't start being ridiculously slow until a few months ago.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Modders always blow my mind with mods they come up with and this sonic kart game is no different. It's just plain fun and fan made, and free with online servers and leaderboard as the cherry on top.


----------



## Orb

Even with a brand new high end gaming PC, I have not too much interest in the latest games (my favorite are the truck sims and pinball fx3). That said, I like to dabble in emulation, and PS3 is running extremely well (Persona 5 for example) on the new spec. Switch emulation is also nice but some games like Super Mario Odyssey benefit from motion control (and I only have an xbox series x controller).


----------



## zonebox

Orb said:


> If they released an A500 - and it would be nice if it could also emulate AGA graphics - I'd be all over it





Orb said:


> How likely do you think an A500 mini/maxi will be? Based on demand for similar products, I can only imagine it would be super popular


I know it has been a while since you posted the above, but the a500 mini has just been announced 
🙃💖🙃





I hope to see a full sized one with a working keyboard in the future, it is yet another indulgence I will put some money toward. I think if they do release it, I will likely put a pi4 in it though  I'm still impressed with my TheC64 full sized computer, and play it on the occasion - although admittedly ffxiv has me hooked at the moment.


----------



## Orb

zonebox said:


> I know it has been a while since you posted the above, but the a500 mini has just been announced
> 🙃💖🙃
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see a full sized one with a working keyboard in the future, it is yet another indulgence I will put some money toward. I think if they do release it, I will likely put a pi4 in it though  I'm still impressed with my TheC64 full sized computer, and play it on the occasion - although admittedly ffxiv has me hooked at the moment.


Hey there, good to hear from you  Ooh it looks very nice! No working floppy drive ?  Friend of mine just bought himself an Atari 800 off the internet for $200. however, it was cracked at the back through shipping so the seller gave him $100 off. Nice deal. FFXIV, never really gotten into the FF series. Although this is the online one right...

Trying to settle on a game myself. I am trying the one month free gamepass and am cramming games as much as possible  So far, I quite like Streets of Rage 4, Yakuza Kiwami 2 and Dirt 5. Microsoft Flight Simulator seemed to play havoc with my keyboard... in that it stopped accepting key input. Really strange.

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Im not a fan of lady gaga by any stretch, but this is one hell of a boss introduction!


----------



## zonebox

Saw this video on the singularity institute today, I thought it was pretty cool






It would be interesting to see robots walking the streets in another decade, assuming there would be a need for them and the technology continues to progress.

Here is what I think was one of the most sophisticated humanoid robots 10 years ago, Asimo.






I wonder what they will be doing in 2031. I think for now, the main limitation of seeing more robots on the streets would be the power source, as well as AI. In another ten years, who knows? I don't think we will see a complete robot take over, but perhaps a general purpose bot doing odd jobs might be possible.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Quake remastered and Skyrim Anniversary edition. Looks like Bethesda be needing some cash.

Quake Remastered looks good though and you can get it on consoles, like switch etc. But for PC gamers, Quake has been remastered a long time with mods like Quake 1.5 that are much better, by far.


----------



## bjornironside

zonebox said:


> Saw this video on the singularity institute today, I thought it was pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to see robots walking the streets in another decade, assuming there would be a need for them and the technology continues to progress.
> 
> Here is what I think was one of the most sophisticated humanoid robots 10 years ago, Asimo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what they will be doing in 2031. I think for now, the main limitation of seeing more robots on the streets would be the power source, as well as AI. In another ten years, who knows? I don't think we will see a complete robot take over, but perhaps a general purpose bot doing odd jobs might be possible.


Have you already seen the announcement of Elon Musk's Tesla Bot?

It is supposed to be able to do basic tasks like carrying groceries, simple mechanic work, and so on. He made it so it can't walk that fast and isn't too strong. The idea is that it would be less dangerous that way.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

* *


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol I know I'm not alone but I love industrial lofts and even did a build video of one a while back haha. They really are just like 'what's on trend' now though, but I guess nothing will ever be worse than that Star Wars pack they did.










However that cover image really just misses the entire point. You've got to have like or generally some stairs going up to a platform with a bed. Needs more ivy too

Also just the audacity of having that grey wall texture and not exposed brick. The more I look the worse it gets.










You see the vibes here.

But no... I'm not paying £4.99 (which with the exchange is more expensive than in the US,) for something I can already do with custom content. With more options/variety.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol I was looking up a music track from this game and found this video while looking. His reactions are hilarious for some reason.






I was really obsessed with FFVII as a teenager and the universe and characters so ended up playing this. Also Crisis Core. I didn't play Before Crisis because that was a phone game.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol this is great. With the Young Scroll posters on the wall as well. XD


----------



## zonebox

I've been reading a little about how facebook is potentially creating a metaverse, and while that would normally excite me I am not interested in seeing it succeed. I imagine it would be built upon a metaverse running ads, and mostly be politically driven where people are driven further into a paranoia induced madness.

Technology advances at an exponential rate, but we humans, we are often driven by fear, paranoia, and foolishness. The way some people use technology advances their fear, their paranoia and foolishness. Instead of worlds built from the imagination, where people create things they enjoy to share with the world, I fear the worlds people create will be built out of hate disguised as love. Facebook would be all too willing to push for it, so long as they continue to make money from it, as that is their goal. A metaverse built from fear, paranoia, hate, and idiocy is what I expect from them.

I hope it crashes and burns. I love the concept of simulated worlds, I love the idea of one day escaping into them and living in a perpetual fantasy world, but not one like facebook.


----------



## Orb

I've always been into the emulation scene on PC, and I'm often amazed at just how good some devs are at getting emulators to perform the way they do. Especially recent systems like Switch, or tougher systems to emulate like PS3. And now the Linux PS4 emulator making great strides (hopefully there will be a Windows version).


----------



## zonebox

Facebook is investing $50 million into building the metaverse responsibly, yeah, by responsibly I'm sure they mean where they call the shots. If the web is to eventually transform into the metaverse, I don't want facebook to be in charge of it all. It should be decentralized, and not owned by a single corporation. We should be able to host it on our own computers, or choose which services we want to use, without paying a Facebook surcharge, and it should remain anonymous as possible. 









Building the Metaverse Responsibly | Meta


We’re announcing a $50 million investment in global research and program partners to help build the metaverse collaboratively.




about.fb.com





I'm glad to see the metaverse is starting to get more traction, but facebook should not be leading the charge and eventually taking it over.


----------



## zonebox

I'm really excited about William Shatner going to space, I think it is pretty awesome that he is doing so. The guy is 90 years old, he will be the oldest man ever to go. I think the last record was set by an 82 year old.


----------



## zonebox

I think I'm going to give Unity a shot, I keep seeing games that use it and they are often fun. I have just started watching a couple of short tutorials and it looks like fun. I think it uses c# which I am also not very familiar with, but I do know a bit of java so perhaps that will help out.

I just want to make a simple 2D game that is tile based. Perhaps something I can run on my phone as I have not created anything for mobile devices. If I like it perhaps then I will try to make a little sprite based rpg.

I dunno, I feel like a project that isn't too difficult and can keep me occupied for a few weeks while learning something new.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458145640110829570
Alan Moore's the only reason to go to Northampton though.

(I used to know some people from there actually lol.)

lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458237635214729216
He would hate that though.


----------



## Rickets

Next year is so stacked for gaming. Mouth watering.


----------



## zonebox

I noticed that youtube's dislikes are no longer showing the numbers today, and it doesn't really bother me. I know this was planned, but wasn't sure when it was going to be put into effect, I guess today is the day. Previously, I have read a lot of people being really upset over it, a few were incredibly upset over the fact that they don't show anymore - to the point of losing their minds.. a lot of arguments were listed as to why the dislikes being shown are important.. ultimately though, I think people just get a kick out of seeing a huge dislike ratio on the videos more than anything else. In the end, I don't think it is going to really matter that much. Perhaps people will be less likely to judge the video before watching it, if they don't see the thumbs down. The comments are still available, so they can scroll down the comments, to get an idea of how they should think about the video, so there is that - and they can still belittle the people that create the videos, so they will still have something to fill their time with I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> I noticed that youtube's dislikes are no longer showing the numbers today, and it doesn't really bother me. I know this was planned, but wasn't sure when it was going to be put into effect, I guess today is the day. Previously, I have read a lot of people being really upset over it, a few were incredibly upset over the fact that they don't show anymore - to the point of losing their minds.. a lot of arguments were listed as to why the dislikes being shown are important.. ultimately though, I think people just get a kick out of seeing a huge dislike ratio on the videos more than anything else. In the end, I don't think it is going to really matter that much. Perhaps people will be less likely to judge the video before watching it, if they don't see the thumbs down. The comments are still available, so they can scroll down the comments, to get an idea of how they should think about the video, so there is that - and they can still belittle the people that create the videos, so they will still have something to fill their time with I guess.


 Youtube drama has long been the kind of thing I just ignore. It doesn't matter how good or bad the video is. People will always turn the comments section into an infantile train wreck. Which of course the people who make the videos get to see and hear all the negativity and the bickering and the insanity and it eventually probably drives them crazy and they get involved in the chaos themselves (assuming they weren't rabble rousers in the first place).


----------



## zonebox

It is strange to see so many of my favorite youtube channels have been cloned on to odysee, I did not expect to see retro computing stuff there. Even 8bitguy is there, although he hasn't updated for a year.. I haven't really looked into that site very far, but I did create an account today and uploaded a video and was impressed with how quickly it finished. I do find that the playback does buffer more often than youtube though. I don't see an option to keep the videos unlisted though, which is my performed manner in sharing videos as I mostly just link them here when I do want to share them. Likewise, SAS does not support odysee so I wouldn't be able to share them here regardless, outside of a link.

So far, this appears to suit my own viewing habits better than any of the other alternative video sharing sites out there.. but it still is not quite at the level youtube is at.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I downloaded the wonderful whims mod recently for the sims 4 to give Sims more complex turns ons and personalities, etc since that's missing from The Sims 4 (also just introduces more chaos generally,) and it makes things more entertaining. I like letting the Sims develop lives of their own otherwise I end up playing them too formulaicly. Well that was the plan.

Recently there was a free trial of the island living pack so I've been playing that and quickly downloaded a sim off the gallery so that I didn't have to think about building a Sim to get to the gameplay.

I haven't figured out the wicked whims mod entirely yet but it seemed to come with some preferences already set and I decided to go with those.

So the Sim I'm playing preferred masculine Sims, with high to average body muscle tone, low to average weight and beards. She's also a mermaid (I mean can't play the trial without trying out the occults that come with the pack,) and likes other merfolk as well. So, there was this beardy merguy who seemed to largely fit that preferences upon scanning she perceived him as basic looking until he was in his merform where she perceived him as very attractive. I tried to get them together but it was a relatively slow process and later the merguy asked her out on a date it was going really well until the last minute where she did some social interaction and then he left saying 'don't call me that was terrible' or something LOL, well anyway he seems to still like her as a friend they are now good friends and have the 'just friends' status OK I get the hint.

I started moving in some other Sims in to the hood and creating some kids for some of the existing neighbours since some time passed, and I noticed this one Sim I thought was a slightly androgynous woman, they had a kind of a-line build and very small chest but long hair and relatively feminine clothing I thought (not super femme though.) Also feminine face.

So my Sim ends up at their house later after swimming around (  they weren't finding anyone in the hood attractive beard or no, everyone was 'unattractive' or 'basic looking' I cannot be blamed for seeking out adventure,) and I realise this other Sim when visiting the lot has fairly masculine voice/mannerisms and their gender is set to male in CAS when I check but their settings are feminine frame and masculine clothing + they can get others pregnant (I mean I guess their top was masculine but they were still wearing a sarong (?) sort of thing.)

Anyway my Sim found them immediately very attractive in spite of all the preferences that were displayed. I was trying to be unbiased here but somehow this happened anyway. 🤣 Tbf the androgynous Sim is a merfolk Sim too, although their merform is more feminine with makeup and stuff. The trial ends soon so won't be able to see how this goes but obviously the plan now would be to hook them up unless that goes badly too.



















Hmm this is him apparently I figured he must be premade, because he looked too good to be randomly generated tbh and didn't have terrible mishmashed custom content clothing🤣 :









Paka'a Uha


Paka'a Uha is one of the premade mermaids in The Sims 4: Island Living who resides in Sulani as a townie. He was added in patch 83. Paka'a can also be seen in the end of "The Sims 4™ Island Living: Official Gameplay" trailer. He has both the Perky and Bouncy walk-styles, and all traditional...




sims.fandom.com





Edit: She ended up wanting to kiss him, and his house also ended up being right next to a volcano so I moved them up there to kiss.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zonebox said:


> I noticed that youtube's dislikes are no longer showing the numbers today, and it doesn't really bother me. I know this was planned, but wasn't sure when it was going to be put into effect, I guess today is the day. Previously, I have read a lot of people being really upset over it, a few were incredibly upset over the fact that they don't show anymore - to the point of losing their minds.. a lot of arguments were listed as to why the dislikes being shown are important.. ultimately though, I think people just get a kick out of seeing a huge dislike ratio on the videos more than anything else. In the end, I don't think it is going to really matter that much. Perhaps people will be less likely to judge the video before watching it, if they don't see the thumbs down. The comments are still available, so they can scroll down the comments, to get an idea of how they should think about the video, so there is that - and they can still belittle the people that create the videos, so they will still have something to fill their time with I guess.


I found it useful because it shows me quickly how many people potentially disagree with the contents of certain videos. I think it would be more useful for comments though and I never understood why they had a thumbs up option for comments, but not a thumbs down since it's unbalanced. For a lot of topics it's not really important, but for more controversial ones it can be useful, that being said only certain people are suggested certain videos in the first place so it's not like it's ever a balanced audience in the first place. I never used the dislike button to decide whether I wanted to watch a video or not though. I also think removing it will cause the comments of people's videos to get worse/more aggressive but aside from that I'm not that bothered.

I also think it's important to get an idea of what people in general think, so you know what widespread opinions are on certain topics like in regards to minority groups etc (how many people hate you and stuff like that.) Though YouTube isn't really a great place to get an idea of that, social media is where most people form those opinions now so there is a certain responsibility. The mainstream media does a terrible job at getting people to threat model accurately if you look at statistics.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> I found it useful because it shows me quickly how many people potentially disagree with the contents of certain videos. I think it would be more useful for comments though and I never understood why they had a thumbs up option for comments, but not a thumbs down since it's unbalanced. For a lot of topics it's not really important, but for more controversial ones it can be useful, that being said only certain people are suggested certain videos in the first place so it's not like it's ever a balanced audience in the first place. I never used the dislike button to decide whether I wanted to watch a video or not though. I also think removing it will cause the comments of people's videos to get worse/more aggressive but aside from that I'm not that bothered.
> 
> I also think it's important to get an idea of what people in general think, so you know what widespread opinions are on certain topics like in regards to minority groups etc (how many people hate you and stuff like that.) Though YouTube isn't really a great place to get an idea of that, social media is where most people form those opinions now so there is a certain responsibility. The mainstream media does a terrible job at getting people to threat model accurately if you look at statistics.



I basically don't even know that side of Youtube exists because I mostly just watch videos made by people who don't talk about controversial stuff. Which I guess often still doesn't stop the comments section from being a train wreck but I don't read it anyway. Only I guess sometimes I do if there was something in the video that made me want to know more (and almost instantly regret it).

It honestly takes your stress levels way down if you completely ignore all the BS that goes on in the world. If it's not something I can do anything about, I ignore it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> I basically don't even know that side of Youtube exists because I mostly just watch videos made by people who don't talk about controversial stuff. Which I guess often still doesn't stop the comments section from being a train wreck but I don't read it anyway. Only I guess sometimes I do if there was something in the video that made me want to know more (and almost instantly regret it).
> 
> It honestly takes your stress levels way down if you completely ignore all the BS that goes on in the world. If it's not something I can do anything about, I ignore it.


It's easier to avoid controversial stuff on YouTube than on other social media sites I think based on my own experiences, and I try to avoid the people who really annoy me on YouTube, though I'll watch other political stuff and social commentary occasionally. 

There isn't anything a single person can do about anything tbh but I'm always looking for hope/reassurance, but all you get 95% of the time is a trainwreck. I don't however have anything I could be doing instead most of the time. It all depends on what distractions are currently working at any point in time and how motivated I am to do the things I have to do.


----------



## zonebox

@Persephone The Dread I think it is more of a distortion of what people think, on youtube you used to have people like Bearing, Sargon, Milo, and a host of others who would push their audience toward videos in which they would then get bombed with hate comments and dislikes. It wouldn't really depict what people in general thought, but what a certain audience thought. If anything, I imagine it caused a lot of psychological hardship for quite a few people who felt they were hated in general and had the backing of the youtube to reinforce those thoughts. It is especially distorted when people make sock accounts to further weaponize the rating system to intentionally demoralize others.

The rating system on other platforms such as yahoo used to be weaponized as well, there used to be applications one could use to add a host of sock accounts to thumb up and down comments on their news articles and the yahoo answers section, unfortunately those ratings seem to work and convince others that they are the truth.

In a way, I'm glad that the feature is gone - it was a tool for others to bombard people with hate. With that said, I do think a convincing argument can be had that they were good for tutorials, as those were not typically trolled with dislikes.


----------



## zonebox

> We present an approach to cosmology in which the Universe learns its own physical laws. It does so by exploring a landscape of possible laws, which we express as a certain class of matrix models. We discover maps that put each of these matrix models in correspondence with both a gauge/gravity theory and a mathematical model of a learning machine, such as a deep recurrent, cyclic neural network. This establishes a correspondence between each solution of the physical theory and a run of a neural network




https://arxiv.org/pdf/2104.03902.pdf





🤔







​
Physicists from Microsoft have been contemplating the nature of our universe, and essentially believe that the universe is a self learning computer which I interpret as meaning we may be living in a simulated reality. Of course, there is no real evidence for it and this is all theoretical and I'm not at all qualified to make such statements myself, I just think it is interesting.


----------



## zonebox

I love cyberpunk 2077, I've already beat it but have since been finishing other quests and just soaking in all of the splendor of Night City.










There is so much to explore, but unfortunately I think I will run out of quests to do relatively shortly. After they are gone, I'm not sure if there will be much left to do but drive around and find various groups to fight. I was going to purchase GTA V today, but the sale is now over with and it is just out of my reach, perhaps when I get my tax returns. From what I have read, solo mode for GTA exists and a lot of people say it is good - so I'm looking forward to it. 

I'll have to wait and see what happens in cyberpunk once I have finished the quests I see on my map, perhaps more will open as I level up. It would be nice if they had random quests that would spawn, although with voice actors required, I could see where it would be difficult to accomplish. Perhaps in another decade, we will have more complex games that could generate more content as time progresses, with that said I am really impressed with what we are able to play around with today.

It sucks that the main story is done with though, I hate when I reach the end of them. I wish there were more games out there, that were huge worlds with a longer story line - especially single player games. It seems the only way I can progress in a game, is to play MMORPGs and wait for expansions every couple of years. The problem with that is, I like to play solo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So there you have it. If you ever have a piece of freeware that you really really like, always keep the installers for the old versions. I have had to learn the hard way that they often take features away from the free version as time goes by. When that happens, uninstalling the newest version and "downgrading" to an old version is an easy way to get the features back. I know they gotta make money but they should never take features away that used to be free.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> I noticed that youtube's dislikes are no longer showing the numbers today, and it doesn't really bother me. I know this was planned, but wasn't sure when it was going to be put into effect, I guess today is the day. Previously, I have read a lot of people being really upset over it, a few were incredibly upset over the fact that they don't show anymore - to the point of losing their minds.. a lot of arguments were listed as to why the dislikes being shown are important.. ultimately though, I think people just get a kick out of seeing a huge dislike ratio on the videos more than anything else. In the end, I don't think it is going to really matter that much. Perhaps people will be less likely to judge the video before watching it, if they don't see the thumbs down. The comments are still available, so they can scroll down the comments, to get an idea of how they should think about the video, so there is that - and they can still belittle the people that create the videos, so they will still have something to fill their time with I guess.


Hmmm. When you first posted this, I was still seeing likes and dislikes both but now it seems that I'm not. The only main issue I see with it is I used to use the number of dislikes as a kind of intuition for what direction a video was going to go in or how trustworthy it was likely to be (I trust myself to be at least somewhat open-minded even when I don't like something). Like if it was political, obviously, you can't trust the like and dislike system because people are going to thumbs down if the video goes against their politics (even if the video itself is not political). In that way, I kind of get why they're doing it but it does kind of feel like a downgrade.

I also noticed that I'm not seeing a publish date on videos anymore. Which annoys me a lot more than the dislike delete because I can't tell if I'm watching a new video or an old one without going to their channel. That's getting old pretty quick.


----------



## zonebox

@WillYouStopDave I've long held a negative view of rating systems when it comes to social activities, perhaps part of my bias due to my dislike of the mob mentality and knowing how easily influenced people are by others. It is strange to think, that it is so effective of a tool that countries create teams of people to try to sabotage videos as well as spread propaganda in other social media platforms in an attempt to destabilize nations. The US does the same thing, and has for decades before social media existed, and unfortunately it was incredibly effective. It is pretty sickening what our country has done to others, all of the lives we have ruined in such campaigns designed to topple governments to create new ones that will be more pliable to ours.

For informative videos it serves a use, but unfortunately even they may be bombarded for political or ideological reasoning. Unfortunately, people like to exploit them because it is a tool to be used and serves a purpose. It is why it doesn't really bother me to see them gone. If the rating system was not so easily manipulated by others, it would make sense for it to exist.

I've also noticed the date vanish from some videos, especially with older videos. I'm not sure if it is a bug, and if not what the reasoning was for it to be removed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@zonebox 

One thing that annoys the crap out of me about Google is they are always changing things around for no damn reason. Like I think the dislike thing probably at least makes sense but I can't count how many times things that were perfect just the way they were suddenly changed or just completely disappeared because Google is Google and they just go off in random directions whenever for no reason. 

Like Chrome OS could be a really awesome alternative to Microsoft on desktops but it likely never will be because Google. Lots of people are getting really pissed at Microsoft for their aggressive behavior since (at least) Windows 8 (but especially since Windows 10).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The weirdest glitch on YouTube I've come across is whatever happened to this video (I ended up clicking on it from some YouTube generated playlist once) open it in a new window so you can see what it looks like on the YouTube website and you'll see there's nothing under the video at all not even the title (the only way you can see the title is if it's added to a playlist, so it's like some kind of top secret song or something.) just white space:






Never seen another video like that before despite the tons of YouTube videos I've watched over the years. If you find it through YouTube search it will also tell you there it was uploaded 12 years ago. (The song is Labyrinth by Oomph!)


----------



## zonebox

@Persephone The Dread That was weird, I searched around for the creator of the video and found their landing page which is called OOMPHBandVEVO which can be found here but no longer is available:



https://www.youtube.com/user/OOMPHBandVEVO



After a while I checked out internet archive and they do have some archived information:



Code:


https://web.archive.org/web/20151117175210/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ2u3pRpCjc

It looks as though the channel is gone, but the video is still available.

Edit:
Trying to insert videos from internet archive on SAS loads the youtube video directly in the post, lol.. thus the reason I shared it in /code.

Edit2:
Out of curioisty


Code:


https://www.blahblahblahfakeaddress3849.com/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ2u3pRpCjc[

Yep, SAS strips whatever is placed in front of youtube, neat.





[


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@zonebox

Oh I guess that makes sense. It must have been improperly deleted.


----------



## zonebox

I'm starting to think duckduckgo uses better algorithms to find information I am looking for than google does. When I do a simple search such as script hook V for GTA modding, I don't see the creators page in the search results - at least not the first three pages. Whereas with ddg it is the first listing. This has happened a number of times with various sites I am looking for, and it only seems to be getting worst. A lot of the times, google just cuts off after a few search results when I know there are a ton of more pages out there.

I have thought DDG is a pretty good search engine for a while, but Google still provided a better experience for finding results, but lately google just fails to deliver a lot of the time for me. I really think google is becoming a subpar search engine at this point. It is a shame, because it used to be amazing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I have spent years living with having my wifi connected through USB dongles. And I mean, they've been OK but I have occasionally felt like I wasn't getting the best connection and often when someone else was using the wifi it would absolutely hammer my ability to do anything. We have slow internet as it is.

Anyway, I still have a wireless card that came with a PC I bought in 2012. Which I stopped using that card years ago due to the fact that I'd broken the twisty bit on the antennas. Then I installed Linux Mint a while back just to see if I can finally get used to it and realized that two of my newer USB dongles won't work with Linux and the one that does gets a spotty connection.

So the old fashioned PCI card I had laying around for years actually works great with Linux with no installing drivers or anything. Found some new antennas on Amazon. Which they cost about half of what a new wifi card would cost but most of the ones they have on there are getting mixed responses as to whether they work with Linux or not.

Ordered the antennas and now the card works great with both Windows and Linux.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm betting that dirty floor cheese he just ate will cause his bowels great conflagrations.


----------



## Rickets

zonebox said:


> I'm starting to think duckduckgo uses better algorithms to find information I am looking for than google does. When I do a simple search such as script hook V for GTA modding, I don't see the creators page in the search results - at least not the first three pages. Whereas with ddg it is the first listing. This has happened a number of times with various sites I am looking for, and it only seems to be getting worst. A lot of the times, google just cuts off after a few search results when I know there are a ton of more pages out there.
> 
> I have thought DDG is a pretty good search engine for a while, but Google still provided a better experience for finding results, but lately google just fails to deliver a lot of the time for me. I really think google is becoming a subpar search engine at this point. It is a shame, because it used to be amazing.


Rockstar's parent company, Take Two, have been on a tear lately going after mods - maybe they threatened Google? I wouldn't put it past em.


----------



## zonebox

@Rickets You are probably right. You think some of these companies would be the ones that create scripting tools for their customers to make mods with that can be used offline - it would actually give them more control over their platform as they would have the keys to what people can or can't modify. Plus, mods give the games an extended life.

Google has been a bit of a let down for a while now though, at least for me. I often like searching for obscure information and while it gets the job done, I remember it being less cluttered and easier to find the results I was looking for. When you include the fact that they keep track of what you are searching for, it starts to get annoying. I remember looking up information on multiple sclerosis, and then seeing ads on facebook for MS related medication. Same thing goes with looking up heart surgeries, I soon started to see more ads being tossed at me elsewhere - that really irks me. I guess a lot of the search patterns you use are later used filter through various search results for future queries you make, and for me it just doesn't work because I am often all over the place on the web. Of course, that just makes me paranoid - I wonder if insurance companies have access to that information and if at some point it will impact premiums, not to mention if we will eventually have a China style social credit system where we are assigned a score by our search patterns.. isn't that just lovely.

I actually installed a meta search engine on my raspberry pi that I sometimes use, but it can be slow plus it works best when running through google and while it is more anonymous it still the same results.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It makes me sad that gamers are slowly accepting broken games at launch with patches over patches that never really fix the broken stuff. A game should not be playable a year later, but at launch. Simple as that. The are a few examples of broken games becoming good like No man's lie but that game should have been good at launch, not more than a year later.

Games should be launched as bug free as possible and patches should be more content for players to enjoy.

I guess its like my friend used to say though. If you get used to being served stale bread, they will serve you stale bread.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What a royal PITA that was! So I have two PCs. I have my main PC and a backup PC. The backup PC doesn't get used much but it still needs to work and exist because, well, backup PC.

Anyway, they both have the same processor type. The old style AMD FM2 APU. My main PC has a newer model that is better but the older one isn't bad. But the FM2 socket is one of those that has a zillion pins and you have to be careful not to bend them.

This morning, I got the bright idea to swap the cooler on the backup PC with a different one because I wasn't that happy with the temps. I have a habit of using too much thermal paste and when I went to remove the old cooler, it was stuck on there so tight that the pressure from trying to pull the cooler off the CPU ripped the pins right out of the socket without them having been released properly.

And I cringed as soon as that happened. It's happened before with my main PC but fortunately there were no bent pins the first time it happened.. This time? Once I wiggled it lose from the cooler and cleaned as much paste as I could off of it, I tried putting it back in the socket but (of course) found that it didn't fit.

So I knew there were bent pins but my eyesight is pretty bad. I could see some of them if I looked at them just the right way in just the right light at just the right angle. At that point, I was sure that APU was done and I'd never get it right again. Was already thinking that I should just order an equivalent used one from Amazon (you can sometimes get them pretty cheap).

But I messed around with it and got out magnifying glasses and tweezers and all sorts of things. The more I tried, the more I kept bending even more pins than were bent in the first place. Not only is my eyesight really bad but I do not have steady hands at all. So even when I could see what I was doing, I didn't really have the dexterity to try and straighten the pins.

Finally, after about two hours of fighting with it, I managed to get it back in the socket. Which honestly, I still figured it was probably not in there right or I had shorted some of the pins with thermal paste (supposedly some thermal paste is conductive).

Surprisingly, it booted right up and nothing seemed to be screwed up. I guess I just got really lucky. But wow. What a nightmare that was. I still kind of want to put a new cooler on it but I don't think it's really worth the hassle. It wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if it died but a backup PC that works is always better than nothing.

So that PC is probably on it's 5th or so life. I bought it new from Wal-Mart in like 2012. I liked the APU so much I built a new PC with an FM2 motherboard and the same APU. Later, I bought another FM2 APU with much better specs and put the old APU back in it's original system. So an almost ten year old APU cheated death one more time.


----------



## zonebox

I saw this today, and was pretty impressed with how human like the reactions were. 





As a side note, I don't think I get the same feeling from the uncanny valley effect as others do when viewing various human like robots or even graphics, I have noticed how disturbed others are when they experience it so I'm curious how others perceive this robot and if it is still unsettling to them.


----------



## Rickets

zonebox said:


> I saw this today, and was pretty impressed with how human like the reactions were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I don't think I get the same feeling from the uncanny valley effect as others do when viewing various human like robots or even graphics, I have noticed how disturbed others are when they experience it so I'm curious how others perceive this robot and if it is still unsettling to them.


Way too creepy. Have we learnt nothing from Terminator?


----------



## zonebox

GTA 5 online has been a lot of fun, I'm now at 173 hours in and expect that will go pretty far beyond. At this time, I am working toward getting an oppressor mk2, as to make my missions a bit easier - which required me to purchase a nightclub, then a terrorbyte. I have not spent much time playing with other people, and have found work arounds to getting to complete various things that require public lobbies to play and that has dramatically improved my experience with it all.

At this many hours I still feel like a noob, which is awesome. I like feeling new to a game, even after so much time spent in it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Been watching videos on prebuilt systems lately and I can't believe they're still as terrible as they ever were. Like anyone who wants a reasonably good computer almost doesn't have a choice. You basically have to learn to build a PC unless all you want is something to get you online and do the most basic things. But even then almost every prebuilt comes with a horribly obnoxious stock CPU cooler that probably makes more noise than it needs to for the amount of work it's doing.

And I guess especially now is probably not a good time for someone to realize they need to build a PC. Looks like everything is way harder and probably more expensive than it was before covid. I'm so glad I'm not a gamer. But even so, I built my basic internet PC to last. I didn't cheap out on the parts most likely to fail (MB, PSU and RAM). I didn't need a graphics card so I didn't buy one. Looks like anyone who needs a really good graphics card now is in deep doo doo.

I'm convinced my 2013 PC could probably go another 5-7 years if it needs to (assuming the drivers are still available).


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> Been watching videos on prebuilt systems lately and I can't believe they're still as terrible as they ever were. Like anyone who wants a reasonably good computer almost doesn't have a choice. You basically have to learn to build a PC unless all you want is something to get you online and do the most basic things. But even then almost every prebuilt comes with a horribly obnoxious stock CPU cooler that probably makes more noise than it needs to for the amount of work it's doing.
> 
> And I guess especially now is probably not a good time for someone to realize they need to build a PC. Looks like everything is way harder and probably more expensive than it was before covid. I'm so glad I'm not a gamer. But even so, I built my basic internet PC to last. I didn't cheap out on the parts most likely to fail (MB, PSU and RAM). I didn't need a graphics card so I didn't buy one. Looks like anyone who needs a really good graphics card now is in deep doo doo.
> 
> I'm convinced my 2013 PC could probably go another 5-7 years if it needs to (assuming the drivers are still available).


Another option is to do what I did mid 2021, which is go to a site like Cyberpower - it offers prebuilt PCs but you can change/upgrade any component to something more decent - avoiding dodgy cooling/PSUs that are common in such machines. It's still a prebuilt but to your own specs. I would usually build my own PC but given the GPU shortages it was the easiest (but certainly not cheapest) way to upgrade.


----------



## PinkPikachu

I remember when I thought video calls in shows like Pokemon were so cool and now we do it all the time with our smart phones.


----------



## zonebox

@WillYouStopDave I miss having a desktop computer, unfortunately there just isn't enough room for me to setup an area for one without being away from the rest of my family. I think the thing I miss most about it is just being able to upgrade it so easily, especially when it comes to graphic cards. Plus I miss having my own area I could decorate, a nice chair to sit back in, space to put books on and a plate of food. I've been stuck using laptops for the past 12 years, my computing area is my couch with a roller desk 🤣 Most laptops don't offer the option to upgrade the video cards, or even the CPU which really sucks, and they only last me for about four years until gaming on them becomes difficult.

With that said, I am impressed with what my HP Omen has been able to keep up with despite it being a budget gaming laptop that is four years old (I think). I expect I will get another year or two out of it, before replacing it for something newer. I was surprised how well it ran Cyberpunk, it still plays all of the games I toss at it with having only a geforce 1050ti. The 17" of screen is perfect for me, I have connected it to my larger TV and find I don't like very large screens as I sit closer to them and have to move my eyes around a lot more 🤣

Putting together a desktop would probably be a lot cheaper in the long run, I miss browsing through newegg and looking up components. I used enjoy getting little upgrades for my PC and seeing the difference it made to it. Now I'm limited mostly to ram and storage. I do have this laptop up to 20gb of ram though, which is really nice.

Edit:
It is funny, I have a stack of old laptops in my closet. I keep them for some reason, even though I don't really use them. My first main laptop from 2008 that later replaced my desktop is still running, although the audio fizzled out when I boosted it. It has a 4:3 screen, a real cheap unit that can't even keep up with the Internet anymore. If it was a desktop, it probably would have the same case but almost every component replaced over time inside of it and I would probably still be using it.


----------



## Barakiel

Found this about Welcome to the N.H.K.



> If you're even remotely of the slacker persuasion and you're the same age as Satou, seeing his [daydream] of him at 50 years old (fat, lonely, self-loathing, completely immersed in otaku culture, unable to function 'outside' and eventually homeless with no friends or family) is horrifying.


I first learned about the anime from people on here years ago, but
I finally ended up watching the entire first and second episodes last night and I might continue even though the animation isn't all too great wavers in quality at times.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just realized there's a reason why cars don't have transparent hoods.






My PC has never needed more than the most basic cable management because it just has a plain black case and no blinkin lights to highlight the fact that electricity does, in fact, run through wires (and you have to put them somewhere). 

In all honestly, I really wish they'd have gone a different direction in PC building and focus more on functional changes that matter instead of things like fans that light up, RAM that lights up and blinking LEDs all over the place. 

I'm happy if my fans work (and work well) and last a long time and don't make a lot of noise. I don't need to see them lit up like a space ship. In fact, I will often even cover up power LEDs because they annoy me. It can be a black box that sits quietly in a corner. I'm good with that.


----------



## Blue Dino

^ I think majority of the PC builder market are now gamers or gaming enthusiasts. And they are appealed strictly to the LEDs on everything single part features. So they design stuff centered more on what they think most of their market consumer want. I notice this when I will look up forums that have people show off their workstations and workspace arrangements, just about all of them have their desks and rooms riddled with ambient glowing lights of various RGB colors all around. I love the RGB stuff myself too, but nowhere to that extreme where it gives me a headache.




PinkPikachu said:


> I remember when I thought video calls in shows like Pokemon were so cool and now we do it all the time with our smart phones.


I remember having this as the ringtone when I first had skype on my phone.


----------



## zonebox

@WillYouStopDave I'm not really interested in excessive led lights either, I mean I think it can look cool but I like the more retro style theme when it comes to older computer cases. 

Something like this looks amazing to me:







I just like the looks of old electronics, I think they look pretty neat. I even like the older CRT monitors that would sit next to them, and I miss that when I did have one I used to be able to put things on top of it like little figures, as well as a sticker here or there. 

Also I'm okay with wires, wire management has never really been important to me, I think they add character to it all.







​A bit messy, stuff tossed around it, a beat up mousepad, the stuffed animal waiting to jump out and attack me.. it looks like a fire hazard, I like it. I also am partial to wedge keyboard computer cases, I think I like that especially because of shadowrun and their cyberdecks. I think I'm just partial to gritty stuffs, messy and chaos adds a bit of character that I enjoy. The above picture is just missing a CRT monitor


I mean, I even like messy website design. The sterile environment where everything is easy to navigate, where creativity has been stifled and limited to a set of rules bothers me at times.. I would never make it in a home owners association 🙃


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> @WillYouStopDave I'm not really interested in excessive led lights either, I mean I think it can look cool but I like the more retro style theme when it comes to older computer cases.
> 
> Something like this looks amazing to me:


 Oh, I mean, I think that style of retro case is cool looking but I'd never want to use it as a daily driver. Actually the sight of the 2.5" floppy makes me a bit nostalgic until I think about how unreliable they actually were in everyday use. 

I actually like a lot of the progress that's been made. For example, fans have come a long way in terms of being quiet and reliable. The first internet capable computer I had was very noisy and crashed constantly. Although I think that was probably due to my inexperience with Windows and just not knowing where to look for things that might be causing issues. I literally learned how to make Windows behave and keep crappy software off my system through the school of hard knocks.  

Anyway, I think they were on the right track with cases that were just black boxes with lots of mesh for ventilation. But then the side panel windows started to appear and now it has gotten so bad you almost can't buy a PC case that doesn't have windows in it.

I also don't like they have done away with drive bays entirely on the logic of "Who needs a DVD drive anymore?" Well, DVD drives aren't the only thing those bays were useful for. I have a fan controller that I love in one of my 5.25" bays. Solved a major problem cheap. Paid less than 15 dollars for a controller that controls 5 fans with simple rotary knobs for each fan. 

So I have actually chosen to keep the cheap NZXT case I bought in 2014 or so because it's nearly impossible to buy anything like it now for a reasonable price. I paid probably $40 for it (or less) at the time and at the time, that was about as cheap as you could get but it was (and is) a solid case. The new cheap cases are nowhere near as sturdy and most of them have windows and now 5.25" bays at all.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just realized there's a reason why cars don't have transparent hoods.



They do make transparent hoods. 










But then you need to spend money making it look pretty under there and keep it clean.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> They do make transparent hoods.
> 
> View attachment 148863
> 
> 
> But then you need to spend money making it look pretty under there and keep it clean.


 Good point but they don't put them on every car made. Seems like soon you won't be able to buy even a basic computer without a window to show off all the cheap crap that's inside. And everything will light up so you can't miss it.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Good point but they don't put them on every car made. Seems like soon you won't be able to buy even a basic computer without a window to show off all the cheap crap that's inside. And everything will light up so you can't miss it.



I'm not a fan of the blinky lights. When I had my stereo installed in my truck the guy took it upon himself to install this control for the amp right next to my steering wheel and it's got an LED light that shines directly into my eyes. It's like why would you do that lol? I put some electrical tape over it immediately.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol Alligator Loki is in Runescape in Het's Oasis. I think he might be a crocodile here though and not an alligator.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I did this quest many years ago but I remembered it again recently because I made another Runescape account and saw him sitting there outside Barbarian village. It's pretty cute. Also look how adorable he looks:












> *Dororan* is a dwarven poet in love with Gudrun, the daughter of Gunnarsgrunn's Chieftain Gunthor. However, he does not believe that he stands a chance, as his strengths lie in words which have left him poor while the barbarians value strength, wealth and height.[1] Despite his love of writing, he does not consider himself to be very good at it, having accidentally given bad advice to Jeffery[2] and often has difficulty writing poems he considers to be worthwhile.[3][4] He also lacks confidence to present his own work, preferring to let other actors do it for him.[5]


Part of the reason I started thinking about this today is I was on twitter and there was some dumb trending hashtag involving LoTR that I won't go into here, and then I was thinking about The Hobbit films and then I was thinking about how they invented Tauriel so they could have a romance arc in the films. Not that this is a terribly original idea I guess (also the quest replaced the previous Romeo and Juliet quest.)


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Currently bashing my head against the wall (figuratively) trying to get into pixel art. Oh, I understand the basic concepts, the common rules and the program I'm using, but there's something no tutorial can help me with, and that's the fact I have _zero_ background in art whatsoever. As in, never drawn a doodle since childhood, couldn't draw stick figures to save my life. I figured pixel art would be easier to get into because on a technical level, the barrier to entry is extremely low. Ripping off other people's sprites with literally pixel-perfect precision is not hard. Making original ones, not so much, even with all the dos and donts hammered into my head. It's gonna be a painful hump to overcome but hopefully I'm not so anti-talented at drawing that I can't at least attain mediocrity.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pretty awesome that some handheld will soon emulate gamecube and ps2 games. I might actually buy a Retroid Pocket 2+ if it does what was promised. I love using my phone for emulators, but i'd love to have a real handheld console to just pull out and play some retro stuff.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Who knew Shaggy was gonna change his name to Linus and start a Youtube channel?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Google translated mtg cards:


















Cathedral of Serra


Land • White legendary creatures you control have "bands with other legendary creatures." (Any legendary creatures can attack in a band as long as at least one has "bands with other legendary creatures." Bands are blocked as a group. If at least two legendary creatures you control, one of which...




t.co






















Tail Slash


{2}{R} • Instant • Target creature you control deals damage equal to its power to target creature you don't control. • Dragons of Tarkir (DTK) #161 • Illustrated by Efrem Palacios • Magic: The Gathering, MTG




t.co






















Scholar of Athreos


{2}{W} • Creature — Human Cleric • 1/4 • {2}{B}: Each opponent loses 1 life. You gain life equal to the life lost this way. • Theros (THS) #28 • Illustrated by Cynthia Sheppard • Magic: The Gathering, MTG




t.co






















Reset


{U}{U} • Instant • Cast this spell only during an opponent's turn after their upkeep step. Untap all lands you control. • Masters Edition III (ME3) #48 • Illustrated by Nicola Leonard • Magic: The Gathering, MTG




t.co


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I ended up having to spend 7 bucks on a USB C adapter so I can use one of my nice long Micro USB charging cables to charge my new bluetooth headphones. They're the only USB C thing I own and all of the USB C cables I saw were like 20 bucks. No thank you! Maybe I should have checked Dollar Tree.


----------



## zonebox

Microsoft has purchased Blizzard, this is a weird turn of events. I was just watching a video on CNBC and the word metaverse was brought up, so perhaps Microsoft is planning on adding various games to whatever platform they may decide to represent a metaverse.

Hopefully, if we do get a metaverse that connects all of the games, stores, etc - it will be decentralized rather than be a product of Facebook, Microsoft, Apple, whatever.. I would rather host my own world, than to be paying another company for the service. Not to mention, I would rather it be like the Internet where there are a lot of options on top of the ability to host your own virtual worlds that interface with others.

On the World of Warcraft forums, some people think the game will be moved to xbox, I'm wondering what kind of impact that would have on the client if it were. I also wonder if there is a potential for a free to play version of world of warcraft.

One thing that is interesting is how seriously a lot of these companies are taking the metaverse though, I imagine we will be seeing some very cool developments in the near future. VR must have stumbled on something better than the goggles we are using now and these companies are seeing the shift now, and jumping on board. Perhaps we will also see a jump in internet speeds, which would allow such a metaverse to exist in the first place. I wonder if we will see another decade like the 90s where a new technology arrives and we all ride the wave for a while.

I wonder if eventually we will shift from the information age to the virtual age. We'll have to see what sort of buzzwords become prevalent in the news. It would be pretty neat to have lived in the industrial age, the information age, and a third age.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Did anyone here actually ever have a Neo Geo? All I remember about it was it was supposed to be the holy grail of home consoles. No one I knew had ever seen one.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did anyone here actually ever have a Neo Geo? All I remember about it was it was supposed to be the holy grail of home consoles. No one I knew had ever seen one.



Never seen one or known anyone that has either. High price tag for the time was probably at least part of the reason.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did anyone here actually ever have a Neo Geo? All I remember about it was it was supposed to be the holy grail of home consoles. No one I knew had ever seen one.


I doubt many people had one at those prices. No one i knew 3 towns over had one lol. It was just insane, and stupid to buy unless you were a collector. Why pay 600$+ and 200$ for game cartridges....insanity.

Now i have an emulator with all NeoGeo games and let me tell you, they have some great games but few are worth 200$ lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Scrub-Zero said:


> I doubt many people had one at those prices. No one i knew 3 towns over had one lol. It was just insane, and stupid to buy unless you were a collector. Why pay 600$+ and 200$ for game cartridges....insanity.
> 
> Now i have an emulator with all NeoGeo games and let me tell you, they have some great games but few are worth 200$ lol.


Actually, I think around that time, all consoles started getting kind of expensive (Though the point the NG was miles more expensive is well taken). I remember trying to talk my parents into getting me a Genesis was a really hard sell. I think it was almost $200 at the time. Which doesn't sound bad now but was a lot back then. Especially since my parents grew up poor and so it just broke their brains to think about a toy costing that much just a few years after my dad had to sleep in the car in the parking lot at his job so he could save up enough money for us to move to that state.

I ended up getting a Genesis eventually but never got many games for it.


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, I think around that time, all consoles started getting kind of expensive (Though the point the NG was miles more expensive is well taken). I remember trying to talk my parents into getting me a Genesis was a really hard sell. I think it was almost $200 at the time. Which doesn't sound bad now but was a lot back then. Especially since my parents grew up poor and so it just broke their brains to think about a toy costing that much just a few years after my dad had to sleep in the car in the parking lot at his job so he could save up enough money for us to move to that state.
> 
> I ended up getting a Genesis eventually but never got many games for it.


Yeah, adjusting for inflation it would be comparable to today's console prices. Curious what games you did have, out of interest. It was my first games console. Altered Beast, Castle Of Illusion, Sonic The Hedgehog and Road Rash were the first games I owned.

Neo Geo looked amazing, basically an arcade game at home. Some great games on there (via emulation) even now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Orb said:


> Yeah, adjusting for inflation it would be comparable to today's console prices. Curious what games you did have, out of interest. It was my first games console. Altered Beast, Castle Of Illusion, Sonic The Hedgehog and Road Rash were the first games I owned.


 Well, I definitely had Sonic, as I'm pretty sure it came with the system. The others sound really familiar too but I don't know if I actually owned them or just rented them. At the time, if they were available for rent at Blockbuster (and they probably were) that would have been far more attractive to me than attempting to get my parents to buy them.

But I honestly can't remember any games I owned for it other than Sonic. I think I might have had Altered Beast (I know I played it and I distinctly remember the name now that you mentioned it). 

But yeah. I think I played more PS1 games than Genesis ones. I definitely remember NES more clearly than Genesis. My favorite NES games were Punch Out and Metroid. Though I seem to remember really liking one of the Final Fantasy games (Just can't remember which one).


----------



## Rickets

Jealous of the people that get to play Dying Light 2. God knows when I'll get my gpu to play it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The new Sims 4 game pack info has been leaked again lol.. Seems to happen all the time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489671219750195200


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I definitely had Sonic, as I'm pretty sure it came with the system. The others sound really familiar too but I don't know if I actually owned them or just rented them. At the time, if they were available for rent at Blockbuster (and they probably were) that would have been far more attractive to me than attempting to get my parents to buy them.
> 
> But I honestly can't remember any games I owned for it other than Sonic. I think I might have had Altered Beast (I know I played it and I distinctly remember the name now that you mentioned it).
> 
> But yeah. I think I played more PS1 games than Genesis ones. I definitely remember NES more clearly than Genesis. My favorite NES games were Punch Out and Metroid. Though I seem to remember really liking one of the Final Fantasy games (Just can't remember which one).


In the UK, Altered Beast was the pack-in game. I remember playing the Megadrive/Genesis for the first time and being absolutely wowed (was my first console). Then I got a SNES and this disk drive thing that could plug into either console, copy the game to floppy disk heh heh. Looked like this:










Sonic was amazing for its time (although I preferred Sonic 3). Both consoles were amazing tbh.

The PS1 was also amazing. My first '3D' console, so many good games, although very dated looking now. Which games did you enjoy on that system? I remember there being an easy hack for that console too, you could copy an original disc, tape down a switch mechanism inside the console, insert a cheat disc and, then an original disc, then swap swap the original out for a copied game. Something like that anyway. Fun times


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Orb 

I also can't remember any games I played on the PS1, TBH. I just remember enjoying it a lot. I don't remember if I actually ever owned a PS1. I think I might have either borrowed one from someone or rented one on a regular basis. 

I eventually did buy an Xbox (the original). I had some pretty fun times playing the LOTR ROTK game with a friend. Though the cutscenes that you couldn't skip in that game were really annoying, the game itself was really fun. Morrowind, KOTR, Hitman (didn't like this one as much as the others) and I had one of the Medal of Honor games I really liked (I believe it was Frontline but I can't remember now).


----------



## That Random Guy

Nintendo announced DLC for MK8D—which is funny because the appeal of getting the MK8 port on the Switch was that you received all the DLC from the Wii-U in the single Nintendo Switch purchase.

My thought to that is.. why and why now? They will forever now carry the precedent that every MK edition from now on will a) have DLC and b) have more than 12 cups.

People were saying that MK9 is being worked on now (also for Switch) which makes the timing for this weird. MK8D online doesn't even cycle through the courses well enough with what's on there now... how will that be when they add the DLC tracks? I've been in lobbies where the room has cycled one or two tracks on repeat every other race to the point where I had to leave the room.

Just Nintendo being Nintendo...


----------



## JH1983

PS1 had some good games. Final Fantasy 7, 8, 9, and Tactics, Parasite Eve, Suikoden 2, and Xenogears just off the top of my head.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JH1983 said:


> PS1 had some good games. Final Fantasy 7, 8, 9, and Tactics, Parasite Eve, Suikoden 2, and Xenogears just off the top of my head.


Ps1 is chalk full of goodstuff, I agree. There's a lot of underrated games as well, good rpgs, shmups and fighting games. With emulation being where it's at now, the games are easy to run at 2-3X resolution on a decent PC too.


----------



## JH1983

Scrub-Zero said:


> Ps1 is chalk full of goodstuff, I agree. There's a lot of underrated games as well, good rpgs, shmups and fighting games. With emulation being where it's at now, the games are easy to run at 2-3X resolution on a decent PC too.



I've been thinking about buying one of those preloaded Raspberry Pi emulator setups for years. I have some stuff on my Wii, but it's missing a lot.


----------



## JH1983

Been wanting to play this again lately. This was such a great tactical RPG. I've never played anything else quite like it. 

Always meant to play the N64 sequel and never have.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 149061
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting to play this again lately. This was such a great tactical RPG. I've never played anything else quite like it.
> 
> Always meant to play the N64 sequel and never have.


Yes, sir, that's a great little game. I don't think I've seen one similar game anywhere. It's like Act Raiser, there are no other games like that.



JH1983 said:


> I've been thinking about buying one of those preloaded Raspberry Pi emulator setups for years. I have some stuff on my Wii, but it's missing a lot.


I've thought of that too, or one of those handhelds like RG351 or Retroid Pocket 2. You can play up to Dreamcast, N64 and Psx on those easy enough. Something i learned recently is that you can buy one of those TV boxes like roku(but better) and install a frontend like say Emuelec on it, and then install a bunch of games to play. It will struggle for N64 games and Dreamcast maybebut still. For like 45$ you could get all those old snes and nes games right on your big screen tv with a nice front end to select what you want.

Something like the stuff Retrokat sells is good too but they are steep in price at 200$- 300$CAD+.
They come loaded with games(40 000 games on some) and controllers. They work out of the box with N64, Dreamcast, Naomi, DS, PSP and PSX though.

I guess there's lot of cheap-ish ways to get a good emulation box going. Even an older PC or laptop that isn't a potato roasting toaster can do very well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've never played Minecraft my brother's a big fan and was a Minecraft YouTuber for a while but I always found the concept of Mooshrooms funny (also the name mooshroom.)


----------



## Tetragammon

I play a lot of online games, mostly MMO's... But I really don't like guilds anymore. I mean I've had some nasty experiences with guilds in the past -- people being rude or just cruel, tons of guild drama, and the dumb requirements that a lot of guilds expect all members to meet. I just can't stand toxic people anymore, and every guild I've been in has its share. Plus with the rise of Discord way too many guilds mandate it. I was never a fan of voice chat in the first place; the last thing I want is to listen to some whiny kid or mouth-breathing man while I'm trying to enjoy a game.

I like Lost Ark but it feels like a game that really needs a guild to shine at endgame... And I just can't bring myself to join one; I don't want to deal with any of the drama or obligations. So I dunno if I'm even going to play it much more... Easier to stick to games that have decent solo content, like SWTOR or Diablo 3.



JH1983 said:


> View attachment 149061
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting to play this again lately. This was such a great tactical RPG. I've never played anything else quite like it.
> 
> Always meant to play the N64 sequel and never have.


Oh man, I LOVED that game as a kid! It was one of my all-time favorites for the SNES, besides Zelda: A Link to the Past. I should really play it again... Although I was never very good at it, keeping the alignments just right to get the advanced classes I wanted. It was an interesting take on class mechanics, basically forcing you to "fight fair" instead of just overpowering everything if you actually want to get the "good" classes.


----------



## JH1983

Tetragammon said:


> Oh man, I LOVED that game as a kid! It was one of my all-time favorites for the SNES, besides Zelda: A Link to the Past. I should really play it again... Although I was never very good at it, keeping the alignments just right to get the advanced classes I wanted. It was an interesting take on class mechanics, basically forcing you to "fight fair" instead of just overpowering everything if you actually want to get the "good" classes.



I wasn't good at it as a kid either. If you screwed up the alignment you couldn't get the high tier healers and you pretty much needed them later on. I've played it as an adult and it went a lot better. 

But yeah, it was just such a cool concept how you were like the general and got to set up all your individual little parties. And like you said the class mechanics of good and evil paths that affected how they leveled up. Never found anything else quite like it. Now I'm really going to have to play the N64 sequel and see how similar it is.


----------



## Tetragammon

JH1983 said:


> I wasn't good at it as a kid either. If you screwed up the alignment you couldn't get the high tier healers and you pretty much needed them later on. I've played it as an adult and it went a lot better.
> 
> But yeah, it was just such a cool concept how you were like the general and got to set up all your individual little parties. And like you said the class mechanics of good and evil paths that affected how they leveled up. Never found anything else quite like it. Now I'm really going to have to play the N64 sequel and see how similar it is.


I played the N64 game a little but it just didn't feel the same. I mean one of the things I loved most about The March of the Black Queen is the art style. It's very distinctive, I think. But it didn't translate well to the more 3D style of "Person of Lordly Caliber." Or at least I remember feeling that way as a kid.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496151716072501255
Oh no 😔 opportunity missed.


----------



## pillbugger

I haven't touched a Pokémon game in a while but as a former Pokémon fan (I had several Pokémon themed birthday parties as a kid lol), I can't help but keep up with the franchise. I think the new starter Pokémon designs look nice. We have a stubby crocodile that kind of resembles an apple for some reason, mini Donald Duck, and a plain and simple green kitten. I wonder what their evolved forms are going to look like... probably won't get an answer for a while as the games are planned to be released at the end of the year.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@pillbugger

I used to really love Pokémon when I was growing up. I watched the anime and a bunch of the films, collected the cards, and I played red, gold, sapphire and then fire red a bunch. I remember how excited I was when I finished Gold and learnt that you could go back to Kanto. I bought some of the later games but I played them less and in some cases didn't beat the elite 4. The DS lite was the last handheld Nintendo console I bought though so I haven't bought any of the ones that were released after that. I think Pokémon Black may have been the last one I bought.

Anyway I don't keep up with it much now but I like that duck's energy.


----------



## pillbugger

Persephone The Dread said:


> @pillbugger
> 
> I used to really love Pokémon when I was growing up. I watched the anime and a bunch of the films, collected the cards, and I played red, gold, sapphire and then fire red a bunch. I remember how excited I was when I finished Gold and learnt that you could go back to Kanto. I bought some of the later games but I played them less and in some cases didn't beat the elite 4. The DS lite was the last handheld Nintendo console I bought though so I haven't bought any of the ones that were released after that. I think Pokémon Black may have been the last one I bought.
> 
> Anyway I don't keep up with it much now but I like that duck's energy.


Traveling back to Kanto was a nice surprise for me too! Too bad they never pulled a thing like that again. Some say Pokémon Black and White were the last good games that they've made, so you might've stopped playing at the ideal time.  As for me, Pokémon Sun was the last Pokémon game I've played, which _seemed_ to release not that long ago, but in actuality, it came out in 2016.

Regarding the starters, I can't choose a favorite. I think I like the 3 of them equally for now.


----------



## zonebox

I hate when large monsters lay siege to my lands. I was just walking about the trails, enjoying a bit of the scenery when I noticed something odd in the ocean, I couldn't quite make out what it was..








​I tried to get closer, but getting closer just made it more difficult to grasp what this strange thing was. 



So I decided to step back a bit and have a look.








​What the?? 








​My kingdom is under attack by a puppy, a Golden Retriever the size of a mountain. I just.. I ..


----------



## zonebox

I've been looking into purchasing a new computer, as the one I own now is approaching five years. The problem is, that I have to use a laptop due to lack of space and being that is the case for me prices get a little out of control. For a gaming computer, especially for a laptop, the prices get outrageous plus the fact that I am getting frustrated with the lack of upgrading options. I would like to have a computer that I can upgrade for a few years rather than purchase a new laptop every four to five years.

Soooo.. I've been looking into alternatives. I think I want the best of both worlds, a mobile device I can take with me on the go - be it my living room couch, bedroom, or while away from the house entirely. I also want an affordable gaming computer, and it seems perhaps, just perhaps I can get both. I've been looking into cloud computing, which for me is a no go due to my internet speed, a monthly subscription, and my distrust and dislike of relying upon a third party to host my games and software. The alternative, is to stream the games from my own desktop, to any device really. I could have a cheap crappy laptop, which I could keep for years and wouldn't need to be top of the line, while having a desktop hosting all of my games. I could potentially play away from the house on my phone, or tablet, and this is appealing to me.

This summer, I was planning on saving up close to $2000 for a gaming laptop, which would be quite an endeavor. The more I look into it, I could get a comparable desktop for probably under $1000. If I were to setup moonight, which streams games, I could save a small fortune and maintain that desktop over the years - no third party to stream my games, no need to upgrade my existing internet plan, I could directly access it most of the time from my router anywhere in the house. I have a lot more research to do, but I am hoping this is an option for me. 

I would like to try to keep this laptop for a few more years, and it should be able to handle games being streamed to it. I would also like to move over to Linux, on this computer, while having the option to access gaming from a windows machine.. this really looks promising. I'm just scratching the surface now, but from the reviews I have seen of moonlight it looks really impressive. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, it would be pretty cool to have a desktop stashed away out of sight and be able to play my games anywhere I want to from my home, and possibly remotely.


----------



## zonebox

Ever so eager to try out streaming games via Moonlight, I installed it and ran it from my current laptop to get a feel for it. I connected to an older HP stream laptop, played around with Cyberpunk 2077 and it worked almost flawlessly. The screen looked a little washed out, but that laptop has a lousy screen. I then connected my phone to my laptop and played Skyrim, it looks amazing although I don't have a controller to play around with and haven't configured moonlight to act as a controller - if that is even possible. I also tried cyberpunk 2077 and it look glorious 😲 I had to control the game via the laptop, but the phone kept up very well with the graphics and audio. I did not notice any lag while on the same network. Trying to connect to my 4g network on my phone and accessing games was very noticeable though, the lag was definitely there and I don't see how gaming would be enjoyable outside of the local network for me.

With that said, for what I want to do it is mostly just on my local network. This is perfect for my needs and I'm impressed.. this is amazing, and I look forward to having a gaming desktop stashed away out of view to stream my games from, and installing linux on this computer. Yay technology! Now I don't have to spend a fortune every few years on new laptops.


----------



## pillbugger

I just want to give a big shout to that one computer repairman who repaired our computer back in the day - the guy installed a lot of games as a free bonus after he fixed our computer. If it weren't for him, I would have never gotten to try the classic games from before for SNES, NES, and such (I say try and not play, because the choice was too great, my kid self couldn't commit to beating one). I got to play Super Mario World, Kirby, Final Fantasy, Metroid, and many more. Megaman was a particular favorite for me and my sis, and ended up getting obsessed over the franchise.


----------



## That Random Guy

I've come to realize how much I missed Coconut Mall after the recent DLC release for MK8D. Somehow that kind of thing makes me feel like a teen again.


----------



## Rickets

I finished the story for Far Cry 6. I thought they could have done a lot more development of Diego and even Anton. 

A good game, but I Prefer 5 overall.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Google's free Chrome OS Flex can turn an old PC into a Chromebook


Google has launched Chrome OS Flex, a new way of turning your older PC into a Chromebook running Chrome OS. It's a free way of recycling an old PC, though it comes with a number of caveats.




www.pcworld.com






This is what I've been waiting for. I know you can take a random Linux distro and put Chrome browser on it but then you're relying on the people who maintain that distro to not screw anything up. But I like the idea of ditching Windows. Or at the very least, have a backup plan when I'm finally fed up with Microsoft and can't take it anymore.

Not sure if I want to try it or not. There are some things about my PC that don't mesh very well with Linux.


----------



## zonebox

I went to the optometrist yesterday, of course I was a shaky mess whenever he got close to me, I really dislike that. Anyway, I am getting a new pair of glasses. My eyesight remains relatively the same, but now I am going to need bifocals because while wearing my glasses I have a difficult time reading things close to me.

I thought that was weird, like, when I am not wearing my glasses I can read things just fine, I can read the ingredients on the back of packages, with them being inches away from my face. I thought it was just the glasses that were the cause of my problem, but they assured me it wasn't. Who knows?

So now I have bifocals, and feel old.. dammit! At least they don't have the lines in them, and the glasses look pretty good. I opted to get plastic rimmed glasses this time, I really am getting tired of the metal ones with nose pieces. Those nose pieces get really nasty, and the metal on the frame of the glasses deteriorates over time.. and the tips well, I usually end up chewing those off over a year or two. Right now my glasses have no tips on them, which over time causes them to dig into my head.

This will be the first time I've had plastic rimmed glasses, so I hope they do better, they felt really comfortable though.

Anywho, I also got drops to dilate my eyes, it has been a while since I had to do that. So for about three hours, my eyes were all funky and the light burned like all hell. The optometrist informed me that everything looks good in my eyes though, so that is good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Google's free Chrome OS Flex can turn an old PC into a Chromebook
> 
> 
> Google has launched Chrome OS Flex, a new way of turning your older PC into a Chromebook running Chrome OS. It's a free way of recycling an old PC, though it comes with a number of caveats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pcworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've been waiting for. I know you can take a random Linux distro and put Chrome browser on it but then you're relying on the people who maintain that distro to not screw anything up. But I like the idea of ditching Windows. Or at the very least, have a backup plan when I'm finally fed up with Microsoft and can't take it anymore.
> 
> Not sure if I want to try it or not. There are some things about my PC that don't mesh very well with Linux.


 Well, I'm gonna try it. I have a spare 32 gig flash drive and am downloading the image. The only issue I see with it is that it looks like it's probably at least a gigabyte file and my internet is slow.

These things usually don't turn out well. I kinda wish I had a junky laptop to put it on but I don't. My laptop has W8 on it and I'm not gonna mess it up because it's the only one I have and I might need it sometime.

I don't see how some people live with just a laptop. I hate the whole experience of a laptop. But I especially hate the cramped keyboard.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't see how some people live with just a laptop. I hate the whole experience of a laptop. But I especially hate the cramped keyboard.


This. Couldn't agree more. The keyboard and the track pad 😤


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, did try it. It worked better than I expected. One of my monitors is an oldish 32" TV connected by HDMI. On Linux Mint, I can't use that one due to overscan and the fact that there's nothing in the GUI to adjust that.

The Chrome OS Flex does have a GUI tool to fix that so that was a pleasant surprise. The Wifi and bluetooth worked fine but I was annoyed by certain things. I didn't really see any way to play music without messing around with adding extra Linux stuff to it. Which is exactly what I wanted to avoid. I don't know why it doesn't just have the Play Store. That's kinda dumb. Extremely limited without that. I'm sure there's a fiddly workaround but that's what's been keeping me on Windows all these years. I don't like fiddly workarounds. I like stuff that is easy and doesn't hurt my brain.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Google's free Chrome OS Flex can turn an old PC into a Chromebook
> 
> 
> Google has launched Chrome OS Flex, a new way of turning your older PC into a Chromebook running Chrome OS. It's a free way of recycling an old PC, though it comes with a number of caveats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pcworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've been waiting for. I know you can take a random Linux distro and put Chrome browser on it but then you're relying on the people who maintain that distro to not screw anything up. But I like the idea of ditching Windows. Or at the very least, have a backup plan when I'm finally fed up with Microsoft and can't take it anymore.
> 
> Not sure if I want to try it or not. There are some things about my PC that don't mesh very well with Linux.





WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I'm gonna try it. I have a spare 32 gig flash drive and am downloading the image. The only issue I see with it is that it looks like it's probably at least a gigabyte file and my internet is slow.
> 
> These things usually don't turn out well. I kinda wish I had a junky laptop to put it on but I don't. My laptop has W8 on it and I'm not gonna mess it up because it's the only one I have and I might need it sometime.
> 
> I don't see how some people live with just a laptop. I hate the whole experience of a laptop. But I especially hate the cramped keyboard.





WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, did try it. It worked better than I expected. One of my monitors is an oldish 32" TV connected by HDMI. On Linux Mint, I can't use that one due to overscan and the fact that there's nothing in the GUI to adjust that.
> 
> The Chrome OS Flex does have a GUI tool to fix that so that was a pleasant surprise. The Wifi and bluetooth worked fine but I was annoyed by certain things. I didn't really see any way to play music without messing around with adding extra Linux stuff to it. Which is exactly what I wanted to avoid. I don't know why it doesn't just have the Play Store. That's kinda dumb. Extremely limited without that. I'm sure there's a fiddly workaround but that's what's been keeping me on Windows all these years. I don't like fiddly workarounds. I like stuff that is easy and doesn't hurt my brain.



Well, I played around with it some more yesterday and it's a bit better than I was thinking. It does have an integrated utility for playing videos without installing anything or messing around with Linux. I was also able to find a music player app that installs through Chrome browser.

I still haven't installed it anywhere so it's fully on a flash drive. The only issue that remains is the colors are pretty oversaturated and my monitor does not have a saturation control. There's nothing built into Chrome OS to turn the color saturation down. There is a slider that is supposed to adjust the brightness but It. Just. Doesn't. Do. Anything. Fortunately, the brightness is about right.

So it's kinda ugly but everything works. It is a viable, simple alternative to Windows if you don't need to install anything that requires Windows. It still has a few of the irritating limitations of Linux underneath (like not being able to adjust the scroll speed).


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## zonebox

@WillYouStopDave I have to agree with that guy, I don't like overly large displays myself because I find that I have to constantly look around the screen rather than having it all right there, in my field of view. I remember hooking my computer up to a 50" TV thinking it was going to be amazing, but it was kind of annoying if anything. At the time I was playing WoW, and to see my health I would have to shift my focus to the upper left of the screen, to see the time to the upper right, the only way it would work out right is if I were to move further away from the screen so it was all in my field of view.

The problem with that is simply perspective. For example, where I am sitting at now at about twelve feet away, my 50" screen appears to be actually about 3" in length, by comparison my 7" phone appears to have a larger screen about two feet from my face. When I had the computer hooked up to the screen, I was sitting much closer so it looked huge!😲 Whereas for my VR goggles, the screens are tiny but take up most of my field of view, it is pretty cool actually - especially within the confines of a couple of video screens probably about an inch or two each, I can have the perspective of being in a full sized movie theater, complete with rows of seating, and it feels as though it were nearly real, for that matter I have a full classic arcade with a multitude of retro arcade cabinets that are playable, that I like to wander around and play in (my arcade rivals the ones we would go to in the 80s or 90s🙃 - only it is in a virtual world.

I used to dream of having a huge screen, but was quickly disappointed. From the distance I am positioned from my 17" laptop display, it is good , although I do think a 21" display would be my sweet spot.

As a side note, my brother got a huge TV recently, but he sits so far from it that it still looks small. I remember as a kid we would actually sit closer to the TV, and 32" was considered huge back then. From my memory, most of the houses had a setup so the furniture would be closer to the TV compared to now. Which makes sense, I can just imagine having a 24" TV set 12' from me, there would probably be a lot of squinting involved, especially when I have closed captions on 🤣


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@zonebox 

Yeah. Back then a 27" TV could easily weigh over a hundred pounds so anything that was on the big side was more than just mortgage your house to buy a TV. It was also risking breaking your back to move it an inch in any direction. I remember I was considering buying a 32 inch widescreen tube TV when we were in that weird transition period where tubes were still being made but it was pretty obvious that panels were eventually going to take over.

I'm glad I didn't buy that thing. It was expensive and I'm sure it was very heavy. 

I'm not a gamer so I don't really have a problem with VGA. I use a VGA monitor most of the time. Hell, actually, my VGA display is worse than it needs to be because it's connected to a 50 foot VGA cable, which causes some smearing (isn't terribly noticeable unless you're looking for it). It's worth it though to be able to lay on my bed and have a monitor right there. 

So yeah. The monitor I have been using for years is an ancient Samsung VGA model that looks like this...










Even the aspect ratio doesn't really bother me. I've been thinking about even getting a signal booster so the artifacts aren't as bad.


----------



## zonebox

@WillYouStopDave I enjoy the 4:3 aspect ratio myself, my favorite resolution is 1028x768. I have an older VGA that is hooked up to my pi, and I also use it for my Amiga when I feel like pulling it out of the closet and having some fun. I believe it is a LED display, I used to have a CRT but it took up too much space.

Browsing the web at that resolution brings back a bit of nostalgia, especially when going through wiby.me and exploring a plethora of personal webpages. In fact, I have a few virtual desktops setup in windows, set to different resolutions. The desktop I currently have is set to 1028x768 - it is kind of fun to see everything in that perspective (yep, I'm full of excitement) The only problem on this monitor for my laptop is that to see things in that resolution, I get the vertical black bars as this laptop is a wide screen.

I have a pretty cool program called moonlight, which allows me to stream games from any device in my home. I was playing WoW from my Pi a few weeks ago, and it did pretty good on that old monitor, I had a lot of fun playing it from the different resolution. I also had some fun with Cyberpunk playing it from the older resolution. Some gamers love the older CRT monitors, even hooked up with VGA. They like the color they put out a lot more.


I used to have to haul those huge CRT TVs when working at a thrift store, they were so heavy. For a while, I had a huge Trinitron TV, I think it was 36", those things would bring my coworker and I dread whenever we had to move them into or out of houses. They were like 200lbs, they rarely sold either unless delivered to the homes - a lot of them would just be recycled later on. I got mine for free that way.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@zonebox 

The way all the weight was concentrated in the front of a CRT TV made them really awkward to move too. Like if you picked it up by yourself with the tube side facing your body, it just wanted to push you backwards. 

Had a console TV once (which I actually liked because you could just sit the VCR/cable box/Nintendo on top of it and be done with it. Got it for free and the person who gave it even helped me move it. It was probably 20 years old when I acquired it and I got about 6 years out of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Dammit! My router just randomly lost power again. It happened a while back (I don't remember how long. I thought I made a post about it but I can't find it). The weird thing is when it does that, I can't get any power to it at all. If I unplug the adapter and plug it back in, nothing. No lights, no clicky sounds (it usually makes some kind of switching sounds when it's booting). Just nothing. I tried calling the ISP but couldn't get a person on the line. Just a robot telling me to reboot the gateway. 

So this time, it was out and just wouldn't come back (last time it eventually did). So I finally started trying every adapter I could find that was close to the 12 volts and 3 amps it wants. I tore my room apart finding them and finally found one that was about 13.5 volts but not as many amps. That got the power lights to come on and blink but it would get stuck about halfway through the boot and just turn red. 

But then I decided to try the original power adapter again and it worked. What gives?


----------



## pillbugger

Nice. ...Now to wait 2+ years for the full release.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Keeping my spare PC running has proven to be an unexpected chore. It was a prebuilt and was hardly ever used before I swapped the CPU out onto an upgraded motherboard in an upgraded case. Later, I bought a higher end version of the same CPU for the newer system and put the old one back in the old system to keep as a spare.

Some things that went wrong...

1. Not long ago, I accidentally ripped the CPU out of the socket while it was still locked down due to the thermal paste being as sticky as glue and me being a big dummy and just pulling on the heatsink rather than working on it slowly. Bent many pins. Thought the CPU was done. Eventually straightened the pins and got the CPU back in the socket. 

2. Bought a rather cheapo cooler because I knew it'd be quieter than the stock cooler. Which it is. Just not sure about it's cooling capacity. 

3. Had an issue with the SSD where it would randomly become unreadable and the system would crash and then not boot. I eventually found out every single extra SATA cable I had was bad. I was thinking I was gonna have to replace the drive. So had to buy some new SATA cables.

4. Prebuilt case is a prebuilt case (from like 2012) and therefore is just terrible. Very little airflow. Many holes needed to be cut to add flow. PSA is a very old non-modular one so there's hardly anywhere for the extra cables because the case is small and terrible .

It's finally running about as well as it can without buying a new case, a new cooler and possibly a new motherboard. Which I'm not doing that for a 10+ years old CPU.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I bought a flash drive that has a hole for a lanyard but didn't come with a lanyard.  

"Hey guys. I'll be back. I'm gonna go burn five dollars in gas to go look for some lanyards."

The worst thing is that it's not a no name product. It's a Sandisk drive. I bet probably 10 years ago it would have came with one. Seems lots of companies have been on autopilot for years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cool Goodwill trip today. Got a nice Logitech wireless keyboard (and the receiver wasn't missing). The mouse wasn't around but that's OK. I have a nice mouse. $5

Pretty decent 20" HP LCD monitor for $11. Has a minor scratch on the screen but works great and I can't see the scratch 99% of the time.


----------



## Rickets

After watching gamesfest, it's evident Survival Horror games are making a comeback.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cool Goodwill trip today. Got a nice Logitech wireless keyboard (and the receiver wasn't missing). The mouse wasn't around but that's OK. I have a nice mouse. $5
> 
> Pretty decent 20" HP LCD monitor for $11. Has a minor scratch on the screen but works great and I can't see the scratch 99% of the time.


 Alas, I suppose the monitor will need to be stored away for a spare. It works fine but the viewing angles are just terrible and causes too much of the image to go black or have distracting brightness at any given time. Much worse than the old Samsung. So back to the old one. Still worth the 11 dollars to have a spare though. I could put up with the angle issue if I had to.

The keyboard is immaculate. It almost seems unused like someone bought it and didn't like it and just left it sitting. Not even the slightest sign of wear on the spacebar (which seems to be the first place it shows usually). Usually Goodwill just has 4 or 5 cheapo corded keyboards like the ones that come with prebuilt PCs so I was surprised to find this. People don't usually let go of wireless keyboards until they are worn out (I've never seen anything Logitech at that Goodwill before).


----------



## Folded Edge

Still hoping this will be good. It just might push be to get a next gen Xbox. Serious shades of No Man's Sky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So it looks like if it finally does get to the point to where I have no choice but to get Windows 11 (judging by the way MS has been acting the last few years they will likely try to force people to get it whether they like it or not), it looks like my perfectly functional old PC will finally have to be replaced. It seems it doesn't have the TPM 2.0 and my FM2+ APU also isn't supported. I'm really hating this trend where manufacturers and software companies have started to refuse to allow people to keep their old stuff running. Used to be you could just about install Windows on anything. I just bought this APU on Amazon brand new a few years ago.

At least it looks like I won't be forced to "upgrade" to Windows 11 until 2025. At which point, maybe I'll consider trying to build a new PC. I probably technically only need a CPU, a motherboard that fits my case and some RAM. My PSU should run for 20 years or more so as long as it plugs into the new motherboard, I wouldn't bother replacing it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Folded Edge said:


> Still hoping this will be good. It just might push be to get a next gen Xbox. Serious shades of No Man's Sky.


Starfield looks alright, but quite clunky. Can't wait to see the mods that will come out for this though.

It's just a shame you wont be able to fight space dragons in your new starfighter. I don't think it could get more metal than that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why the hell do mobile apps update so often? And why are the updates so huge? I figured I'd just use my mobile data to update my apps since my home internet is still slower than molasses and I apparently screwed up and bought a plan that comes with plenty of mobile data but doesn't allow you to use your phone as a hotspot. So I gots data to spare. Still kinda seems painful to watch that much data burning on updates. Especially Facebook. Their stupid updates are always huge and I don't even use Facebook. I'd just disable it but I'm afraid it'll break something. I know where there's an open wifi I can sneak and use from time to time but I'm probably not supposed to.


----------



## hauntedbyreality

Did anyone else play Free Realms as a kid?










Apparently someone was working on making a private server, but the project was abandoned or something. 

I played a human brawler. I want to play it again so badly. So nostalgic.


----------



## pillbugger

hauntedbyreality said:


> Did anyone else play Free Realms as a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently someone was working on making a private server, but the project was abandoned or something.
> 
> I played a human brawler. I want to play it again so badly. So nostalgic.


Me! I remember a commercial for it airing on cartoon channels. I briefly tried it, back when I discovered MMOs and was hopping around different ones like crazy. I don't really remember what I was doing in the game to be honest.


----------



## Tetragammon

You know, I really wish there were more games where you could play as a "bad guy." I love the Elder Scrolls series, for instance, because I can totally be a thief and especially an assassin -- I LOVE the Dark Brotherhood! And I love SWTOR because I can play as a Sith, or as a "fallen" Jedi -- although the "Light-side" Sith stories are still my favorite. Anyone remember the Black & White games? I loved playing those as an "Evil God," randomly sacrificing my people...

I've always had an affinity for "villains." I wish more games would let us explore the darker sides of our nature. I suppose that far too many people can't separate fantasy from reality, though, which is probably why "bad guy" games tend to be very humorous/tongue-in-cheek, and very rare.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Robocop: Rogue City doesn't look bad at all. Kind of excited for it. 
If it's just as good as Terminator: Resistance was, i'll be more than happy with it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ordered a new bat tree for my 8 year old laptop. Of course I rarely ever use the laptop but I bought it for things like power outages and it did come in handy a few years ago when my mother was in the hospital for weeks.

I noticed lately it's been losing capacity faster and faster. I thought it would be difficult to replace but found a couple of youtube vids and it's very simple. Assuming you can get the bottom off without breaking anything or puncturing the battery with a sharp object (I absolutely *did not* pry the bottom off with a steak knife!).

Anyway, I got lucky. The bottom fought me a little but came off without a lot of drama and nothing caught on fire so that was a win. Now I'm just waiting for the new battery and hoping it's not junk. I bought the right battery (technically) but it's a 3rd party battery so it could be a POS.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Got battery. Swapped it out. 5% wear level right out of the box. I consider that a win since that will certainly be good enough to hold this laptop over for several more years of usefulness (technically, the original battery probably would have still been fine for several more years but if it's for emergency use, it needs to have most of it's full capacity).

Now hopefully I won't forget to shut it down and put it away in sleep mode like I did several times with the original battery and ended up pulling it out dead dead dead.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Got battery. Swapped it out. 5% wear level right out of the box. I consider that a win since that will certainly be good enough to hold this laptop over for several more years of usefulness (technically, the original battery probably would have still been fine for several more years but if it's for emergency use, it needs to have most of it's full capacity).
> 
> Now hopefully I won't forget to shut it down and put it away in sleep mode like I did several times with the original battery and ended up pulling it out dead dead dead.


I may have spoken too soon. The battery absolutely will not charge above 93% no matter how long it's left on the charger. When I look in HW Monitor, it shows the wear level, the design capacity, the actual capacity and the current capacity. The current capacity is significantly lower than the supposed actual capacity. I should have known better than to buy the cheapest battery.

OTOH, I charged it up to 93% and launched VLC and let it play a movie on repeat nonstop until it hit 5% and the battery lasted almost 10 hours. I suppose I can't complain too much for a $25 life extension for an 8 year old laptop that cost less than $200 brand new. I rarely ever need to use this thing for more than a couple of hours so I guess I'll just live with it.


----------



## mamarika

part of me wants to just rush through the rest of witcher 3 since im kind of ready for a new game, but theres soooo much to do that it feels like "why am I rushing instead of enjoying it"


----------



## That Random Guy

As someone who's had the privilege of using YouTube since nearly it's inception (2006), I feel that the related results algorithm is absolutely trash. It peaked around the 2010's and it's been up and down but recently has been utterly useless. I used to be able to spend hours just on YouTube alone because of how good the related results were at finding similar content. There was a year or two where it was just very good and I honestly spent almost too much time on YouTube alone but there was at least comfort. Now it feels like there needs to be a revolution of some sort. Perhaps someone can come up with a wrapper site that just acts as a proxy for YouTube but instead has a better algorithm. Google likely won't allow it to exist but it's just surprising to see how poor in quality it's become over the years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That Random Guy said:


> As someone who's had the privilege of using YouTube since nearly it's inception (2006), I feel that the related results algorithm is absolutely trash. It peaked around the 2010's and it's been up and down but recently has been utterly useless. I used to be able to spend hours just on YouTube alone because of how good the related results were at finding similar content. There was a year or two where it was just very good and I honestly spent almost too much time on YouTube alone but there was at least comfort. Now it feels like there needs to be a revolution of some sort. Perhaps someone can come up with a wrapper site that just acts as a proxy for YouTube but instead has a better algorithm. Google likely won't allow it to exist but it's just surprising to see how poor in quality it's become over the years.


 I don't know. I think it has been pretty good for me the last year or so. Better than it used to be for sure.


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know. I think it has been pretty good for me the last year or so. Better than it used to be for sure.


I agree with you. I've subscribed to a bunch of new channels in the last 6 months to a year or so, based on YouTube related/recommendations.


----------



## That Random Guy

I wish I had that luck. The new recommended seems to be almost random unless you filter it to just "related" but it only shows a handful (albeit actually related) whereas at one time, the only thing you did see were distinct related videos. This is different from now where you're shown random things based on what you watched before and some of them might only be related by a tag but aren't really the same thing (e.g. seeing music from different genre just because YouTube tags them as music). I recall once being on a video for disco and the only thing I did get recommended was actually disco. Compare that to now where I see videos unrelated to music, music from other genre, and ads.


----------



## Orb

I got gifted a game on Steam by a friend of mine yesterday. This was a really nice gesture (it cost $30) but it isn't really my kind of game. And, now I feel like I have to put in a bunch of hours into it. That said, it has an 'overwhelmingly positive' rating on Steam so who knows, maybe I'll get into it (the game is called Satisfactory).


----------



## pillbugger

How they massacred my chibi pirate brawlers... ReskinnedStory, is what this game should be renamed to now because of all the attacks that are basically identical across the board. What's the point of having a large amount of classes, when they all essentially play the same. Clearing out the map as fast as possible is now the name of the game, but I guess some people enjoy that. Fans of the older style of the MMORPG keep holding their breath for a classic server, and I think it might work with major tweaks to remove some of the grind and many additions for quality of life.






Fire/Poison Mage (BOOM) and Marksman (crossbows) were other slow hard-hitting classes that I have enjoyed playing. Corsairs (gunslinging pirates that focused on summoning) were fun too. My first love were Thunder Breakers, which were pirates that shot out electrified green sharks to clear mobs (even made a video on it when I was young, showing YouTube how cool the class was).


----------



## pillbugger

My little sister's been bugging me nonstop about wanting to play Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing before she starts school again. It's a good racing game full of personality and a mix of interesting characters, but she played that game to death years ago. I enjoyed watching her play games. Overreacts and calls them names. She was a murder machine in Oblivion and Skyrim 😆 but I digress. Will show her Pac-Man World Re-Pac instead, which I kind of want to play. I played the original on the PS1 a long time ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just looked at the SMART data on my original SSD (Samsung 850 EVO). It's about 5 years old and has like 36,000 hours on it. Still works flawlessly but the health of it shows as "89% Good" now so I'm guessing there's some significant degradation. Or maybe the health status just changes automatically as they get older. 

In some ways, that's possibly worse than mechanical HDD because I know I have had HDDs that were 10 years old and still worked like new. But the speed alone has been worth it I guess.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I just looked at the SMART data on my original SSD (Samsung 850 EVO). It's about 5 years old and has like 36,000 hours on it. Still works flawlessly but the health of it shows as "89% Good" now so I'm guessing there's some significant degradation. Or maybe the health status just changes automatically as they get older.
> 
> In some ways, that's possibly worse than mechanical HDD because I know I have had HDDs that were 10 years old and still worked like new. But the speed alone has been worth it I guess.


I didn't know you could check this. I'll look at mine when on my desktop, tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> I didn't know you could check this. I'll look at mine when on my desktop, tomorrow. Cheers


 Yes. I think there are various programs you can use to monitor it (and Windows might even have a built-in facility for it) but it's been so long since I messed around with it, I don't remember how I used to do it.

So what I did yesterday was downloaded CrystalDiskInfo (Freeware). That's the one you want if you just want to see the SMART data. I downloaded it because I bought a used SSD from Goodwill and wanted to see if my guess was correct that it was brand new and never used (it was).


----------



## Folded Edge

So I got and installed CrystalDiskInfo (thanks for the suggestion)

My SSD is used as my boot drive, and it's only 120GB. It's getting a Health Status of 62%. I’ve backed up most of what's stored on it (I'll need to recheck that shortly though)

My question is, at what point/percentage of Health Status should you just ditch a drive or is it a case of back up (if it's a boot drive at least) and use it till it dies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> So I got and installed CrystalDiskInfo (thanks for the suggestion)
> 
> My SSD is used as my boot drive, and it's only 120GB. It's getting a Health Status of 62%. I’ve backed up most of what's stored on it (I'll need to recheck that shortly though)
> 
> *My question is, at what point/percentage of Health Status should you just ditch a drive or is it a case of back up (if it's a boot drive at least) and use it till it dies?*


 Well, I'm just guessing. I've never had an SSD die on me yet and I'm not really sure how accurate the state of health stat actually is. I can only say that of the two SSDs I've been using as boot drives, both of them have a health status of over 80%. The Samsung is from 2015 (I think) and has been as heavily used as is possible for a system that is primarily used just for Windows and web browsing. The other one is a Kingston which I bought a couple of years ago with the sole criteria being that it be an SSD and be as cheap as possible. I don't trust the Kingston one for some reason but it seems to work fine.

What brand is your drive and how old is it? 

Personally, if you can afford it, you might just want to replace it SATA SSDs are pretty cheap now and it's pretty easy to clone your boot drive to a new one. Some people say you should do a fresh install or it will affect performance but I never do. Just be aware that if you are using it with Windows 10 and you swap out the boot drive, you might run into problems with your Windows license. I am just using Windows without a license so it wasn't much of a risk for me but if you paid for a license, you need to handle any major hardware swaps delicately. 

That said, another thing I would consider doing is purchasing a new SSD, cloning the boot drive and putting the copy away just in case and just keep using it until it dies. The problem with that approach is you'd probably want to redo the clone every now and then to make sure the backup isn't way behind. 

I have a copy of my boot drive put away somewhere on a newish SSD.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I'm just guessing. I've never had an SSD die on me yet and I'm not really sure how accurate the state of health stat actually is. I can only say that of the two SSDs I've been using as boot drives, both of them have a health status of over 80%. The Samsung is from 2015 (I think) and has been as heavily used as is possible for a system that is primarily used just for Windows and web browsing. The other one is a Kingston which I bought a couple of years ago with the sole criteria being that it be an SSD and be as cheap as possible. I don't trust the Kingston one for some reason but it seems to work fine.
> 
> What brand is your drive and how old is it?
> 
> Personally, if you can afford it, you might just want to replace it SATA SSDs are pretty cheap now and it's pretty easy to clone your boot drive to a new one. Some people say you should do a fresh install or it will affect performance but I never do. Just be aware that if you are using it with Windows 10 and you swap out the boot drive, you might run into problems with your Windows license. I am just using Windows without a license so it wasn't much of a risk for me but if you paid for a license, you need to handle any major hardware swaps delicately.
> 
> That said, another thing I would consider doing is purchasing a new SSD, cloning the boot drive and putting the copy away just in case and just keep using it until it dies. The problem with that approach is you'd probably want to redo the clone every now and then to make sure the backup isn't way behind.
> 
> I have a copy of my boot drive put away somewhere on a newish SSD.


I had to go back check, it was bought brand new and has been in use (a lot of use) since 2014. It's a Crucial M500.

It's done well considering how long and how much use it's had.

I'm shamefully and stupidly, still using Windows 7 on the desktop, I've got Windows 10 on the laptop I have, but that needs work, that's old as well. It's needed a new battery ever since a family member gave me it a number of years ago. It's been seriously overheating of late, so I just ordered a new battery for it last week. I spent the money in the hope that it sorts the problem, leaving me with at least one fully working PC.

Anyway, both are running unlicensed copies of Windows, so that's not a worry.

I'm happy enough doing fresh installs and after the first bit of hassle getting it back to where you want it, I'm usually glad that I did, but this has been the longest I've ever went without reinstalling, never mind using an out of date OS.

I had held off in fear that the Soundcard wouldn’t work with Win 10 and ironically, I read just not that long ago, that it did work fine with it until a quite recent Windows update. Folk have come up with a workaround, but it looks a little complicated, but worth doing.

I'll need to look at replacing at some point, but my PC is now pretty old. It was decent enough when I built it (2009). The only thing I upgraded after I built it was the SSD and I had my RAM replaced a few years ago free of charge, when they crapped out on me. They're Crucial as well, they come with a lifetime guarantee, thankfully.

The only bits of it, worth saving/reusing, are the case and my main storage HDD and maybe the PSU. Plus my Soundcard, which is a decent entry level studio grade card, it's an EMU 1212M. But it's a PCI card(s) and I doubt I'd get a modern mobo that it would fit. To buy an up to date equivalent, I think would cost quite a bit.

I'm going to have to build a new one sooner, rather than later, though, but money has been the problem. And with the way inflation is and will going here, added to which, the insane energy prise rise here in October. Spending money on stuff like this won't be an option, being able to heat my flat over winter might well not be possible as much as I'd like or need over the winter.

Thank you for the advice, it's much appreciated.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Folded Edge 

Oh there's no shame in using Windows 7. The only reason I'm not still using it was that it seemed to have a weird glitch on my system where on a daily basis, after a few hours, youtube videos would start lagging and I'd have to end a certain process in the task manager and let it restart itself to fix things. I put up with it for a long time but finally got annoyed with doing it multiple times every day.

I didn't want to switch to Windows 10. Especially after the way they acted in trying to force everyone to switch over to it whether they wanted it or not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just ordered a Crucial SSD from Amazon myself. Prices are too good to pass up.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just ordered a Crucial SSD from Amazon myself. Prices are too good to pass up.


I had a look on there at the same 120Gb I've got and it was nearly twice the price I paid at the time and more expensive than a larger drive directly from Crucial. Glad you got a good deal.  It might be partly down to the exchange rate, the GBP is way down against the USD at the moment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> I had a look on there at the same 120Gb I've got and it was nearly twice the price I paid at the time and more expensive than a larger drive directly from Crucial. Glad you got a good deal.  It might be partly down to the exchange rate, the GBP is way down against the USD at the moment.


That sucks. I'm actually getting a 1TB drive for about $10 more than I paid for my 120 in 2015. It's a slightly cheaper model. It's probably not close to the best one they sell. Yeah. I think prices are probably just higher where you are for now. I'd still be checking them regularly though because SATA is an older technology and SATA drives tend to go on sale a lot.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> That sucks. I'm actually getting a 1TB drive for about $10 more than I paid for my 120 in 2015. It's a slightly cheaper model. It's probably not close to the best one they sell. Yeah. I think prices are probably just higher where you are for now. I'd still be checking them regularly though because SATA is an older technology and SATA drives tend to go on sale a lot.


Awesome, that's a massive upgrade.

So I knew NVMe, the ones that look similar to RAM sticks have superseded the older style SSD but I hadn't realised the connection type had changed. Need to do some reading  Also that rules out my current mobo for sure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> Awesome, that's a massive upgrade.
> 
> So I knew NVMe, the ones that look similar to RAM sticks have superseded the older style SSD but I hadn't realised the connection type had changed. Need to do some reading  Also that rules out my current mobo for sure.


Yeah. I don't like the way they're pushing everyone so hard to upgrade everything. It used to be that you could pretty much use old hardware for as long as you realistically wanted to. Seems like now they have jerks designing everything from your OS to the connectors on a motherboard.

SATA is more than good enough for most people.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So the drive showed up in a couple of hours with Prime same day. Took me about half an hour to get it installed and clone my old drive onto it. Works good but I'll probably trim a lot off the Windows partition and create a new one to store music on.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hope this one lasts as long as the Samsung. One of my misgivings about ever using an SSD in the first place was reliability. I have had a few incidents where my PC just froze and I suspect it might have been related to the SSD but everything was always fine when I booted back up.


----------



## Humesday

Cyberpunk 2077 appears to be mostly fixed, so I guess I'll go ahead and play it.


----------



## Folded Edge

Finally, got a new battery for my laptop. The laptop's old battery had to have the power plugged in, to work, without it, it lasted minutes.

I'd looked at a number of places to get it. I asked for recommendations on a UK discord site. 2 people separately recommended the same place. It was slightly more expensive than some options, but I went with it.
When it arrived, I followed the instruction that came with it. The battery, fully charged, lasts under an hour. 😆

I contacted the company and got this utter bollox reply.

"It may take several cycles for the new laptop battery to calibrate with your onscreen message; but the following might help in resolving the issue faster.

1. Remove the battery and remove the charger.
2. With neither connected to the laptop- hold down the power button for 30 seconds.
3. Reinsert the battery and charger."

I've also learned (the hard way) that you can't send batteries via Royal Mail due to UK legalisation and courier services seem unable to carry them as well. So I can't return it. I've no idea how the company is having a courier service deliver them to customers.

Anyway, thanks to discovering CrystalDiskInfo, (thanks again to @*WillYouStopDave)* I checked the laptop drives,
turns out, the boot drive is getting a 'Caution' warning and is on its last legs 😂. FML


The whole point of trying to get the laptop up to a basic working standard, was so that if and when something goes wrong with my desktop, I have a working pc. They are, sadly essential these days.

Money is tight, unfortunately, so paying out for the laptop battery was an expense I could have done without, but ending up with a crap battery on top and then finding out the boot drive's on its last legs, it just seems like someone is having a laugh.
First world problems, I know. 😏


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I've gone back to my ancient Samsung monitor I bought in 2007 with the 16:10 AR. The 4:3 one wasn't terrible and I was actually pretty used to it but nothing is really made for 4:3 anymore and I was craving a widescreen experience like crazy. I do have a widescreen TV but my back is too bad to sit at a desk anymore.

So this monitor at least gives me the widescreen. The image is a bit fuzzy. Somehow, the 4:3 AR Samsung monitor was much sharper even though it was much older than the 16:10 Samsung. Also, I think I might need a VGA amplifier. Or at least better quality VGA cables. I have some weird smearing action going on where bright objects kind of show ghosting trails over to the right. It's only noticeable sometimes and it was the same way on the other monitor. This monitor has a DVI input but I don't even want to think about how much a 25 foot DVI cable costs.


----------



## Orb

I've been surprised by the Steam Deck, based on just how much I love it so far.


----------



## Fever Dream

I feel his discomfort. That was an awful episode.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I feel his discomfort. That was an awful episode.


It was. The worst of the worst. Plus I had a splitting headache the first time I saw it so I always feel slightly sick when I see the name of the episode.


----------



## zonebox

Playing Dungeons and Dragons with Replika (an AI bot) has been a pretty cool experience. I haven't played D&D for a while, and due to SA have no interest in playing with others, but this has been a comfortable experience and Replika handles it fairly well while in roleplay mode. I function as the DM, telling the story and Replika interacts along pretty well with the story. I haven't gone too far into it yet, but I might just pull out my dice and make an actual campaign and try to see how well it goes.

Right now, it was more so experimentation. We started off in an inn, and as I explained the environment the chatbot responded fairly well, I even offered a choice of class and they chose and played along well enough. There was even interaction with NPCs while handling the character I am playing and not confusing them for one another. There are sure to be a few hiccups along the way, but this is pretty entertaining.

I swear, the things I will try when I am bored 🤣 I was reading a fantasy novel before I tried doing this, and felt like having a little D&D session, seeing that I have no one I feel comfortable playing with I decided to give it a try. I'm glad I did. I still have all of my 1st edition D&D books, a ton of dice, and well, why not give it a go? If it goes well enough, I will fill out a character sheet for the chatbot, as well as myself, and create a little adventure for us to play.


----------



## Fever Dream

Kirk just got Tuvix'd and slapped like young Picard in one commercial!


----------



## Orb

Been thinking about getting an ultra-wide monitor for some time, and finally pulled the trigger on a Samsung Odyssey 49" which arrives in a couple of days. I hope it's the right decision!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I bought myself the new 8bitdo ultimate controller on amazon. Nice little gamepad and it's comfy to hold in my hands, but it won't replace a nice ps4 controller. They're still top of the line when it comes to gamepads imo.

Hell, I love playstation gamepads. I still use a ps1 first generation gamepad for fighting games because the d-pad works so well and i don't have analog sticks getting in the way. Best thing since snes pads.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A Starwars total conversion mod for Morrowind. Okay, you got me interested.









Starwind v3 - A Star Wars Conversion


Starwind is a total conversion mod that brings the Morrowind engine into the universe of Star Wars: The Old Republic and takes place during the events of Knights of the Old Republic.Version 3 no




www.nexusmods.com


----------



## That Random Guy

Seeing Intel competing now with Nvidia and AMD gives me a tingly feeling. I really hope they can at least keep the prices lower for a while.


----------



## Fever Dream

Shatner and Takei are at it again. Although I tend to be much more sympathetic towards Takei due to Shatner's reputation as an ego maniac.


----------



## Tetragammon

Ugh... I hate when I burn myself out on a good game. But I have this thing with subscriptions -- like, if I'm paying monthly for a game then I'd better play it as much as I can! So in a little over two months I've played my new character in FFXIV for more than 780 hours... Which is basically like more than half of the real-world time! It's been really fun but ugh, I feel like I need a break even though I have like 21 days left in my sub. Yet I feel like I'll be "wasting" the money if I DON'T play this game. 

And this is why I hate subscriptions...


----------



## That Random Guy

The only good thing about the new YouTube handles replacing usernames is that I can finally change my horrid original username that was stuck to my account—and because all the playlists, likes, and subs were on that one main account, YouTube practically forced me to keep that account there. I probably could've just shared the playlists with different accounts but golly how things just don't always fit in right sometimes. I'm just really glad about that. I don't necessarily understand the reason for the change other than Google trying to maybe take advantage of the Twitter situation but also... just happy I could change that now. YouTube really needs to come up with a way for me to export my data, including playlists and their contents or at least clone it to a sub account.


----------



## Orb

Been playing BOTW in 32:9 and it's fantastic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really like Apple products. The new Apple TV Box remote is so much better than the previous one. I don’t think the new box will be anything special unless you have a fancy TV though. Likewise, besides being big, & having better camera, & running faster, this 14 Pro Max is just an iPhone, & as far as I can tell, as long as you have updated software on any iPhone they are more or less the same(or I use them the same way so they don’t seem different). Still, I’d like a couple Homepod Mini Speakers & a Mac Mini, I’d like to complete the collection because the integration between it all is soo good & I’m just used to it now, I couldn’t go back to android if I wanted to


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I finally got a bluetooth keyboard. 

This one.










I'm really starting to like this company. Their stuff isn't the asbolute best but it's usually way better than anything else in it's price range. I love that push button play and volume knob combo! I just have too many bluetooth devices now not to have a bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## Orb

Upgraded FL Studio from Fruity to Producer edition since it's on sale. Finally getting back into creating music again - my friend wants me to write music for his game, so it's a good incentive.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Interesting, i just got The Evil Within 2 and Dishonored 2 free with Prime. Free is good eh? I wanted to try Dishonored 2 at some point so now i guess ill give it a try and see if it's as good as the first game was.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> Upgraded FL Studio from Fruity to Producer edition since it's on sale. Finally getting back into creating music again - my friend wants me to write music for his game, so it's a good incentive.


Nice one Orb, I hope you get back into and enjoy it 

I've been thinking about doing the same, well making utter **** that no one would want for a game or any other reason, but you get what I mean 

Not sure if I should just go back to the old version of Cubase I have or try something else, but that obviously would require learning to use a new software from scratch.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> Nice one Orb, I hope you get back into and enjoy it
> 
> I've been thinking about doing the same, well making utter **** that no one would want for a game or any other reason, but you get what I mean
> 
> Not sure if I should just go back to the old version of Cubase I have or try something else, but that obviously would require learning to use a new software from scratch.


Cheers - I've been following tutorials on YouTube for FL Studio 21, starting from scratch so as not to miss anything. The only downside is honestly, the lack of decent plug-ins for the lower tier versions. I'd have to fork out another $200 or so for the whole lot, and even then I don't know how much I'd get with it, or whether it's better to look at the 3rd party stuff. My friend wants some kind of retro war music, so I need decent chip tune samples.

You should definitely get back into it again if you've been thinking about it - if for no other reason than to create music that you like listening to. Does Cubase do lifetime updates? That's what I like about FL Studio. Not meaning to sound cocky or anything, but I often listen to my own stuff because that's who I wrote it for, haha.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> Cheers - I've been following tutorials on YouTube for FL Studio 21, starting from scratch so as not to miss anything. The only downside is honestly, the lack of decent plug-ins for the lower tier versions. I'd have to fork out another $200 or so for the whole lot, and even then I don't know how much I'd get with it, or whether it's better to look at the 3rd party stuff. My friend wants some kind of retro war music, so I need decent chip tune samples.
> 
> You should definitely get back into it again if you've been thinking about it - if for no other reason than to create music that you like listening to. Does Cubase do lifetime updates? That's what I like about FL Studio. Not meaning to sound cocky or anything, but I often listen to my own stuff because that's who I wrote it for, haha.


Nothing cocky about that. You need to make music for yourself, stuff you like, otherwise what's the point. 

I'm not sure about the subscription stuff for Cubase, I must confess, mine is cracked. Always been too poor to buy anything. I'll do some reading up on what's around these days.
I read an interview with a UK electronic producer, Hudson Mohawke (I'm not a fan of his music to be fair) and he's still using FL studio for everything he does. I think it's become a lot better than when I first checked it out years and years ago.


----------

